#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-13
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> -ㅅ-/
<grr> yemharcȸ»翡¼­ »ì¾ƴ °è½ʴϱî?
<grr> ¤¤¤·¤©¤¤¤·¤©
<grr> sefsefef
<grr> oops
<ndsin> 411234
<grr> oops..
<grr> yemharc :: 살아돌아가셨나요?
<yemharc> 회사서 죽어가고 있어요
<lyuso> ......
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> http://m.ppomppu.co.kr/new/bbs_view.php?id=humor&no=87811
<yemharc> 퍼가요~
<lyuso> 퍼가요~
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 다음번엔 꼭 마늘을 준비하도록 하겠습니다
<yemharc> drake_kr, :)
<Terras> 안녕들 하시져...
<yemharc> 밤샜더니 죽겠............
<yemharc> Terras, 안녕하세요
<grr> 밤샜떠니 죽겠...
<grr> 바이킹 키우기의 끝을 봤음..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 눈앞이 오락가락한데 코딩하고 있어요 결국 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 전 그냥 손놓고 멍..........
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅㅈㅅ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 따지고 보면 제탓입니다
<yemharc> 지하철역서 자신있게 의정부 방면으로 탑승했죠 (......)
<drake_kr> 마늘이 없어서 그랬나봐요
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅㅈㅅ
<HazE_> 흐음..
<HazE_> 냐
<HazE_> ㅡ.ㅡa
<HazE_> 쩝
<yemharc> drake_kr, 다음번엔 가능하면 토요일로 하죠 우리 ㅠㅠ
<HazE_> 누군가 있구나
<HazE_> =.=
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 일요일로 결정한건 밀님입니다..
<yemharc> 억! 그랬던가요;;
<HazE_> 드래끼할배인가.. =.=
<lyuso> ......
<yemharc> HazE_, 안녕하세요
<HazE_> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 다래끼라니요
<lyuso> 헤즈님 안녕하세요
<HazE_> :)
<lyuso> 드레이크님이닷!
<lyuso> 스슥-
<HazE_> 드래끼~드래끼~
<HazE_> 잘 살고 계세요?
<HazE_> 웹아얄씨 괜찮네.
<drake_kr> 두분이 어제 확인하고 가셨지요
<HazE_> 회사서도 잘 되고.. ㅋㅋ
<HazE_> 냐함..
<HazE_> 밥먹으러 가야지
<HazE_> 요즘 바뻐서.. 우분투랑 놀지... 놀고있군..
<yemharc> itunes는 몹쓸 물건이군요
<HazE_> 아이튠... 전체적으로는 괜찮은데..
<HazE_> 부분부분 맘에 안듬..
<HazE_> 좀 느리다는 생각도 들고..
<drake_kr> 아이튠 좋아요
<drake_kr> "맥에서는" <-
<yemharc> 어째서 665M짜리 아이폰 백업 이미지가 8개나 생겨나 있는걸까요
<HazE_> 지우세요.
<yemharc> 진작에 지웠죠
<HazE_> rm -rf /bin/ls
<drake_kr> 응?
<yemharc> 뭣보다 제것도 아니고
<HazE_> 많이 지울것도 없이.
<HazE_> ls cd 만 지워주세요.
<HazE_> :)
<yemharc> chmod -R 000 /
<HazE_> 뭐 그래도 root라면...
<HazE_> 대충은 쓸 수 있지 않나요?
<HazE_> 회사서 아얄씨 하니 좋다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<HazE_> 웹아얄씨 쪼매나게 만들어서 할까. ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> HazE_, 루트도 얄짤없심다
<haze11> 냐함
<drake_kr> 어제 고기 3근 다 먹어서 3근 또 샀으니 6근
<haze11> 으쓱으쓱~
<haze11> 이러고 놀아야지.
<haze11> ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 하루에 6근을 다 먹다니
<haze11> 나도 고기고기~
<haze11> ㅠㅠ
<haze11> 드래끼할배 고기 사주세요~
<drake_kr> 오시등가여
<haze11> 흐음...
<grr> 꽃등심두 되나요?
<haze11> 꼭등심!!1
<drake_kr> grr :: 사오면.
<haze11> 밥이나 먹어야지.
<haze11> 휙~
<grr> drake_kr :: 고기 대출을 신청합니다.
<drake_kr> grr :: 기각
<yemharc> #$%^^&
<grr> T_T
<grr> drake_kr`s HOUSE == 고기 레이드 장소
<yemharc> 아 이런 x친......... 온갖 쓰레기를 다 쌓아놓은걸 가지고 백업데이터라고 보관하래 (.........)
<grr> ....
<drake_kr> junk data
<grr> 백업 이름을 junk data backup
<yemharc> 웹서핑 하면서 다운받은 jpg가 백업데이터 (...........)
<yemharc> ................후우
<yemharc> 게다가 IDE (......
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> dk.
<drake_kr> 버리긴 아깝고
<drake_kr> 쓰기엔 뭐하고
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 그러면 들어가는 곳은 서랍이라는 이름의 난지도
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다음번엔 하이퍼스레딩 기기를 가지고 오세요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아님 버추얼 머신이라도 한번 돌리러 갈까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> VM ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아침에
<grr> 애휴.. 이제 날린소스중에 db쪽만 복구하면 그진 다되가네..
<drake_kr> 두시간동안 설거지함 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> .......다들 바쁘시군요
<yemharc> ......왜 난 출근했는데 할게 없지
<grr> 밀옹이랑 imsu씨랑 저랑 열심히 memory를 쓰고 free는 drake님이 다 하셨음
<yemharc> 다음번엔 좀 사들고 가야겠군요
<drake_kr> 양파 사오세요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 양파 좋죠
<yemharc> 양파랑 버섯 사서 구이?
<grr> 회사 사보에 떴다..
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> grr, 밤새고 출근한게 회사 사보에 뜰 정도라니...........
<grr> ㄴㄴ...
<grr> 그거말구..
<grr> 신병(?) 인터뷰 한다고 와서 꺠작꺠작하더니
<grr> 맘대로 막 글 바꿔서 신병이라구 올라가있음..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 소원수리 자극 ㄱㄱ
<grr> drake님껜 특별히 포탈을 쏘겠음
<yemharc> 백업 돌려놓고 의자에서 몸을 비비 꼬면서 졸고 있는데
<yemharc> 아무도 태클을 걸지 않아요 (........)
<drake_kr> 배추김치를 못먹다니
<drake_kr> 일단 밥탐
<grr> 촌놈으로 올려놨음 인사부가
<grr> -0-
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 이동중
<bundo> 밥먹고 놉시다
<bundo> haze11  ?
<bundo> 한선 혹은 김영훈 선생님 ?
<drake_kr> 그래도
<drake_kr> 따뜻한 시골남자보다는 나은데?
<haze11> 흐음..
<haze11> haze11을 또 딴사람이 쓰나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<haze11> 뜀뜀해
<haze11> 냐함...
<grr>  /.\..
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<FreakyTux> c++에서 배열 선언할때 int a[변수명]; 이런게 가능한가요?
<FreakyTux> 에러가 나는 예제라고 방금 윈도에서 Code::Blocks로 짰는데 정상적으로 실행이 되네요-_-뭐지
<haze111> c에서는 에러
<haze111> c++은 에러 안나지 않음?
<FreakyTux> 그런가요? 그런데 제가 보고 있는 곳에는 에러가 발생해야 된다고 나와 있네요;
<FreakyTux> 원래 에러라면 컴파일러가 알아서 new를 붙여 줬다 해도 워닝 정도는 띄우는게 맞는거 아닌지;
<FreakyTux> 에러가 아니라면 new란 키워드가 있을 필요가 없잖아요
<haze111> FreakyTux: 어느표준이냐에 따라 다름..
<haze111> 그리고 VC로 하심?
<FreakyTux> 전 지금 CodeBlocks(컴파일러:g++)로 하고 있는데요
<FreakyTux> 보고있는건 아마 VC++이 기준 아닐까 합니다
<suapapa> FreakyTux, int a[변수명] 이 가능하더라도 안 쓰는게 좋을 듯요.
<FreakyTux> 네...
<suapapa> 어라 헤즈옹 오셨네. IRC 뚤려 있어요?
<FreakyTux> 그냥 안되는줄 알고 있었는데 보니까 되길래 신기해서요 ㅋ
<haze111> 원래 열려있어요.
<yemharc> http://kldp.org/node/102314 ::: int array[variable]에 관한 글
<haze111> FreakyTux: 괜히 책보고 이상한거 하시지 마시고...
<haze111> 제대로 된것만 보고 배워요.
<haze111> printf("%d, %d\n", a++, ++a); 이런거 절대 궁금해 하시지 마시고.
<haze111> ㅡ.ㅡ
<suapapa> 0, 2 (a가 0 이었을 때) 이런건 좀 알아야 되지 않아요?
<haze111> suapapa: 아뇨..
<haze111> printf("0, 2\n"); 이렇게 하면 됨..
<haze111> 플밍은 항상 명확하게.
<grr> printf("%d %d\n", a++, a++);   후위식 계산을 볼수있는 좋은 example이 될 수도..?
<suapapa> 하드코딩 개객기
<FreakyTux> 하기야 뭐 저희 학교에서는 VC++6.0을 쓰고 있으니까요
<haze111> 플밍은 딱 보고 이해되야.
<FreakyTux> 아니 좀 더 정확히 말하면 저희 교수님께서는
<grr> simple is best! 죠
<suapapa> 0, 2 가 틀릴 줄 알았는데 답은 맞나 봄? :)
<FreakyTux> 그리고 교내 라이센스의 VC++ 6.0을 학생들에게 배포
<grr> ㅈㅂ
<haze111> suapapa: 뭐 저는 그리 안짤거니.
<FreakyTux> 1, 1이 맞는거 아닌가요;;
<haze111> 컴파일러에 따라 다름.
<FreakyTux> 아 제가 잘못생각한듯
<grr> 후위식으로 처리하냐 전위식으로 처리하냐에 따라 달라요
<haze111> 컴파일러가 표준을 다 따랐다면 표준대로 될테고..
<haze111> 아니라면 컴파일러 맘대로.
<haze111> 그러니 그딴구문 안쓰는게 좋음.
<FreakyTux> 볼랜드와 마소와 GNU 셋 중 표준 지키는 순서대로 나열하면 어떻게 되나요
<haze111> 글쎄요...
<haze111> 저는 그냥 에러안나면 쓰는 스탈이라..
<haze111> 주의) 경고도 에러임..
<suapapa> 경고도 에러임 +1
<haze111> 안드로이드는 기본적으로 경고도 에러 아님?
<haze111> 안드로이드 마스터 솨퐈님~
<suapapa> 그렇다고 하기엔 경고가 너무 많이 나는데...
<yemharc> 프로그래머는 warnning은 보지 않는 법이지요 :)
<haze111> -Wall 은 기본 아님?
<haze111> yemharc: 그러다 나중에 고생해요.
<suapapa> 바닐라 상태에서도 경고가 너무 많아서 검색해 보면 그건 원래 그래염 따위의 답이 달리는게 현실이에요.
<haze111> ㅎㅎ
<haze111> 지금 쓰는 안드로이드 소스는...
<haze111> 워닝도 에러. ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> haze111, 너무 진지하게 받아들이시네요....;;
<haze111> 진지남임..
<haze111> ㅡ.ㅡ/
<yemharc> 그야 경고도 최대한 없는게 당연히 좋죠
<yemharc> 근데 방금 suapapa 님이 말하신것처럼 '그냥 달리는 경고'도 수두룩합니다
<grr> 퀄리티 == 시간
<grr> 구린 퀄리티 == 바쁜 일정 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> grr, 그리고 =/= 돈
<grr> 아... 그렇죠..
<haze111> 짤때 잘짜면 됨...
<haze111> 그런것 실력없는 프로그램이나 하는 말임.
<haze111> 바쁜 일정이라 해놓고..
<suapapa> ㅇㅇ 개발자가 존심이 있으면 적어도 자기 짜는 부분에선 경고를 없애야죠
<haze111> 노는 프로그래머들. ㅡ.ㅡ
<haze111> <- 놀고있음.
<haze111> 오늘 회의는 3시니..
<haze111> 그때가지 놀아야 함..
<haze111> 그때까지 할일 없어서..
<suapapa> haze111, 가산?
<haze111> 컴파일러 돌려놓음.. ㅡ.ㅡv
<haze111> 네 가산.
<suapapa> ㅇㅇ 언제 함 봐요
<haze111> ㅎㅎ
<haze111> 요즘은 어디있어요?
<suapapa> 밥사달라능 저 백수라능
<haze111> ㅡ.ㅡ
<haze111> 저런..
<haze111> 한번 사드릴께요.
<haze111> suapapa: 그 회사는 왜 도.
<haze111> 또
<suapapa> 다른 사람들 다 나가고 프리렌서 처럼 일하게 되어서, 프리렌서 받는 것 만큼 달라니까 못주겠다고 해서 나왔어요.
<suapapa> ㅋ
<haze111> ㅎㅎ
<haze111> 나가면 회사 손해인데..
<haze111> 솨퐈님 같은 사람을...
<suapapa> 그래서 지금은 프리렌서 처럼 수입이 0원 -_-;; 아놔
<haze111> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<haze111> 애 분유값은 어찌..
<suapapa> 산 입에 거미줄 치겠어요.
<suapapa> 점심 때 잠깐 나오는거 가능? 아니면 5시 퇴근 후에 가능?
<suapapa> 요즘 연예하느라 바쁘지 않음?
<haze111> 점심때도 가능하고.. 저녁에도 가능한데..
<haze111> 미리 약속을 잡아야..
<suapapa> ㅇㅇ 가산에 갈 일 생기면 전화 할께요.
<haze111> 여친일이 7시나 8시에 끝나서..
<suapapa> 미리
<haze111> 그 전에 밥먹는건 괜찮...
<FreakyTux> 혹시 요즘 표준은 클래스 복사 생성자에서 deep copy 도 지원하는건가요
<FreakyTux> 디폴트 복사 생성자에서요
<FreakyTux> 예제 그대로 썼는데 에러가 안나넹
<suapapa> 날 c++ 이면 안되는게 맞지 않을까요? std:: 면 deep copy 처럼 보이게 될 것 같고..
<FreakyTux> 혹시나 오타 있나 다시 한번 봐야겠네요;
<FreakyTux> 이건 무슨 타자연습하는것도 아니고=_=
<FreakyTux> 예제와 다른거 없어보이는데요;;
<haze111> 오타는 컴파일러가 잡아줄테고.
<FreakyTux> 뭐 한 줄 정도 빼먹은 거 있나 싶어서요
<jasonjang> mk-b 온다더니?
<jasonjang> suapapa; 안녕하세요? 혹시 Draco 회사 상호나 전화번호 알면 가르쳐 줄 수 있어여? ^^
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<imsu> 올만 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 격주인가요.... 네. 오래간만입니다.
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그런듯 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr, 잘 주무셨습니까 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 잘잤음
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 프로그래머가 waning을 안보는 경우는 특수한 경우
<imsu> drake_kr, ㅋㅋ 어제 넘 피곤하신듯 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 원래 프로그래머는 warning을 무시하게 되어있음
<drake_kr> imsu :: 미안
<imsu> 아니요
<imsu> 집에가는 길에 자전거 주웠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 누가 길에 버리고 갔던데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 집앞에다가 자물쇠 안채우고 세워놨는데 누가 가져갔으려나 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=26316&no=310&weekday=sun
<suapapa> jasonjang, 엘레파츠 구요
<suapapa> 전화번호는 쿼리로 드리겠습니다.
<jasonjang> 윽 고맙습니다.
<jasonjang> 윽 고맙습니다. suapapa
<imsu> drake_kr,
<imsu> drake_kr, 타이어가 빵구난게 있었는데
<imsu> 누가 훔쳐서 타다가 버리고 가거나
<imsu> 자전거고 꼬져가지고 그냥 내비 둔듯 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr, 아파트 갈 땐 없었거든요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 아오,,,
<drake_kr> 씻고 홍대 가야지
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오오ì˜
<hanbin973> 그런데 폰트가 바뀐건 맞는데 진짜 깔끔하넹 =.=
<lyuso> //
<hanbin973> 뤼소님 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 오랜만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 네. 오래간만입니다.
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요오
<lyuso> 네. 안녕하세요. =)
<hanbin973> 진석님은 아얄씨에서는 처음 뵙네요
<hanbin973> 저도 중딩 =.=
<Jinseok> 저 아얄시 엄청 잘들어 옵니다만 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 채연님은 안들오시나
<drake_kr> 채연님은 중딩인데 부장님 포스
<hanbin973> 그런데 파이어폭스 5.0 은 모질라 몇점 몇이죠 =.=?
<hanbin973> 대세는 파폭 5.0 인가 보네
<hanbin973> 달려야겠다
<hanbin973> 잠깐. 난 중3이고 은빈이 형은 이제 고 2니까 나는 이제 서열 몇위지 =.=
<Jinseok> 전 중1입니다
<Jinseok> 한빈님
<hanbin973> 잠깐 내가 왜 내가 중 3이라고 했지 중 2에요
<hanbin973> 네?
<Jinseok> 혹시 교복 어디꺼 입으시는지요?
<hanbin973> 스마트요... ㄷ
<Jinseok> 으흠.. 딱 공동구매인것이 티가 나내요;;;
<hanbin973> 몰라요. 엄마가 알아보시고 가장 싸게 먹히는 곳에서 산건데. 공구라뇨 =.=?
<Jinseok> 전 동복 공동구매로 스마트 사고, 하복 공동구매는 미치코런던(듣보잡 교복회사) 에서 맞췄습니다.
<hanbin973> 그런데 무슨 문제가 있었나요?
<drake_kr> 헐 미치코런던이 듣보잡 -_-
<hanbin973> 설명 좀 해주세요 ㄷ
<drake_kr> 미치코런던은 30대인 제가 즐겨입던 브랜드입니다.. 듣보잡은 아닌듯..
<hanbin973> 뭐 아는게 있어야 대꾸를 하는데 ㅋ
<drake_kr> hanbin973 :: 담배나 술을 사려면 민증달라고 하죠?
<hanbin973> 네
<drake_kr> 조채연님은
<drake_kr> 술집에 가도 아무도 안 물어봐요
<hanbin973> 그런데 파코즈에서 들은 이름인데 =.=
<drake_kr> 중학생인데 부장님 포스
<drake_kr> 물론 술은 안 먹었지만.
<hanbin973> ㄷ?
<Jinseok> 미치코런던 교복이 듣보잡이긴 한데 갸격은 되게 싼데 품질이 좋음
<grr> ~_~
<yemharc> 아.........심심하다
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 다이나밐해요
<yemharc> grr, 으읭
<grr> 'ㅅ'
<haze111> 냠냠
<grr> 파워 퇴근
<cartes9> yemharc님
<cartes9> 심심하세요?
<jasonjang> Seony; 0803~0817 환영합니다. 마침 mk 도 8월 말까지 있겠다나?!!!..............와서 봐여~
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<drake_kitty> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 물주님이다
<jincreator> 드레이크님,안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 일요일에 삼겹살 6근이 모잘랐음..
<jincreator> 몇 분이나 오셨었는데요?
<jincreator> ...설마 혼자 드시는데 6근이 부족하셨던 건 아니죠?
<drake_kr> yemharc님, grr, imsu, 영어강사
<drake_kr> 5명이서 6근
<jincreator> 영어강사님은 누구시죠?
<drake_kr> 아 외부인입니다.
<drake_kr> 제가 아는 형님 ㅋ
<jincreator> 모두 코어 하나씩 가지고 오셨었나요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 다음날 설거지 하느라 죽는줄 알았습니다..
<jincreator> 이런...^^;
<drake_kr> 그래도 재미있었으면 됐죠
<jincreator> 하긴 그게 중요하죠.
<drake_kr> 스팸용 이메일 들어가니까
<drake_kr> 읽지 않은 편지 : 25만건
<jincreator> 헉! 그새 포럼에 글 올리셨군요.
<jincreator> ...2천통밖에 안되는 저는 명함도 못내밀겠군요.
<drake_kr> 스팸용 이메일이죠
<jincreator> 스팸도 그렇게 많이 모으기 힘들어요.
<drake_kr> 여기저기 가입 많이 해서..
<jincreator> 근데 25만건이나 되면 메일 용량이 꽤 될텐데...
<drake_kr> 무슨 대출 어쩌구 이런거 다 날라오네요
<jincreator> 혹시 신한캐피털의 김미영 팀장?
<drake_kr> 그걸 어떻게 다 기억합니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 웬만한 사이트 가입시 쓰는 이메일이라..
<drake_kr> 한 반정도는 미쿸이랑 일본에서 와요
<drake_kr> 우리나라만 무슨 도박사이트 졸라 많은줄 알았는데
<drake_kr> 일본쪽에서 날라오는거만 봐도 그건 아닌가봐요
<jincreator> 일본 스팸은 한번도 못봤는데...
<drake_kr> 初回PT50倍適用中 <- 일본에서 오는 메일중에 한 1/10정도는 저런거..
<drake_kr> wp 블로그도 들어간지 꽤 되니까 스팸이 쌓여있네요
<drake_kr> akismet 스팸필터 좀 많이 좋은듯..
<jincreator> 직접 메일서버를 운영하시는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 전엔 직접 했었는데..
<drake_kr> 지금은 걍 nate 메일 써요
<drake_kr> 스팸용
<jincreator> 네이트메일 용량이 꽤 되는 모양이네요.
<drake_kr> 지금 확인해보니
<drake_kr> 3845MB / 30GB 네요
<jincreator> 응? 지메일보다도 몇 배나 많군요!
<drake_kr> gmail도 확인해볼까
<drake_kr> gmail도 사용량에 따라가는거 같던데요
<jincreator> 아, 메일 사용을 많이하면 늘어나나 보군요. 이럴 줄 알았으면 진작에 다른 메일 쓰는건데...
<drake_kr> gmail은 8G 주네요
<jincreator> 일반인보다 400m정도 더 주는군요.
<ndsin2> gmail의 몇가지 장점이 있죠
<drake_kr> 근데 gmail은 쓰고싶어도 쓰기가 힘들어요
<jincreator> 엔신님, 안녕하세요.
<ndsin2> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 용량을 쓰고싶어도
<jincreator> 전 이미 모든 메일 주소를 다 네이버로 해놔서 T.T
<ndsin2> 국내 메일이나 기타 메일은 메일 전체를 SSL를 이용하는 경우가 드물거든요
<drake_kr> 실행파일이 첨부 안되니까..
<ndsin2> 로그인만 SSL로 한다거나 하는데
<ndsin2> 그래서 기업체에서 첨부파일 사용시 차단되는 경우가 많습니다
<drake_kr> 뭐 전 요새 어차피 첨부파일을 제 서버에 올려버리기때문에.. ㄱ-
<ndsin2> 그런데 gmail은 로그인뿐 아니라 전체 서비스가 SSL이라서
<drake_kr> 그걸 보고 친구놈이 펜티엄3에 리눅스 깔아서 매우 잘 쓰고있지요..
<ndsin2> 국내 기업에 외근 나갔을대 꽤나 유용하더라구요
<jincreator> 외근 나갔을때는왜요?
<ndsin2> 외근 나갔을대 메일 첨부파일 해서 보내야되는데 ㅋㅋ 첨부파일 차단해버리니 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin2> 기타 메일은 못보내고 gmail로 보내는 경우가 종종 있거든요
<jincreator> 저의 경우 http://gmail.com은 막았는데 https://gmail.com은 접속이 되서 잘 사용한 적이 있지요. ^^
<ndsin2> SSL은 도메인 정보까지도 암호화하기 때문에 IP 빼고는 알수가 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin2> 그래서 꽤나 유용한데
<drake_kr> 홈페이지 이전해주는 비용으로 하드 하나 사달라고 했음..
<ndsin2> gmail말고 전체 SSL 쓰는 메일 서비스 업체를 아직 못봐서...
<drake_kr> 6테라 하앍하앍
<ndsin2> 헐............제가 3테라만 받고 하겠........
<jincreator> 오, 도메인도 암호화되는군요!
<jincreator> 참, 그때 연봉 협상은 어떻게 되셨나요?
<ndsin2> 아.... 회사에 아직 이야기를 못했습니다... 나간다고 했던 대리 형이 안나가서
<ndsin2> 그때 이후 계속 외근하다가 오늘 사무실에 처음 들어왔었거든요
<ndsin2> 언젠간 말할 분위기가 있을런지... 계속 기회는 노리고 있습니다
<jincreator> ...언젠가는 성공하시기를 기원합니다.
<ndsin2> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin2> 그것때문에 일할의욕 저하가 심각하니... 꽤나 스트레스가 되긴 하는 것 같아요
<jincreator> 그러고보니 보안 자격증 준비하신다고 하셨는데 역시 이런 쪽에 대해서는 잘 아시는군요.
<ndsin2> 업종이 업종이다보니 ㅎㅎ;;
<ndsin2> 꾸준히 공부중입니다
<Ponics_OTL> 흠냐.
<jincreator> 포닉스님, 안녕하세요.
<Ponics_OTL> jincreator: / 하이요.
<eb3ha4el> Sorry... anyone know why I cannot type korean neither see it?? it just looks like this: ¾Æ¸Ó¾Æ¸Ó¤¿¤©¾ð¸»
<eb3ha4el> I think char set is set to CP949... things worked perfectly in my laptop with no problem but this one does'nt work..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-14
<eb3ha4el> ¾Æ¾Æ
<eb3ha4el> Àú±â ±ÛÀÚ º¸À̳ª ¾Èº¸À̳ª È®ÀÎÁ» Çغ¸·Á°í Çϴµ¥ ¾Æ¹«³ª ÇѸ¶µð¸¸ ÇØÁֽǺÐ...
<grr> ni hao
<grr> :q
<bundo> ^^;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 살아계시군요
<grr> yemharc :: 어제 퇴근하고 8시에 자고 일어났더니 8:30분..
<yemharc> .........동지
<grr> 이빨도 안닦고 회사로 달렸죠...
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr, http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17838&p=87861#p87861 나도 울고 grr님도 울고 바이킹도 울었습니다 (눈물)
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나 안불러 그런일 난거에요
<bundo> 저는 전철 반대로 타는 일이 없심더 ...흐흐
<bundo> 제 몸이 나침판이거든요
<bundo> 서쪽으로 향하죠 비스듬하게..
<bundo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-JWshVLeec
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> ^^;
<grr> 아
<grr> 눈물납니다 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 저도 이제 절대로 지하철을 맹신하지 않기로 했습니다..
<yemharc> grr, 바이킹은 좋은 유닛이었죠 (......)
<grr> 네.. 바이킹은 아주 좋은 유닛이었었죠... 만능입니다
<bundo> P.S. : 인천(서쪽)에는 바이킹 & 팡팡 디스코가 있답니다.(월미도)
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=87864#p87864
<yemharc> 디...디스코 (...)
<grr> bundo :: 디스코 팡팡...
<bundo> 월미도 명물이죠
<bundo> 성윤이 와서 계속 보자고 하길래 으~ ~~ 나도 한 30분 이상 보았습니다.
<grr> 그 우
<grr> 그 운전사가 그렇게 입담이 쩐다고는 들었습니다
<bundo> grr 저보다 약해요 ~~
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어제 서울가서 일처리 많이 하고 왔음 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 올만에 어제 일좀 했으니 ~ 개운하군요
<bundo> MK 인턴쉽 옆 근처 사무실에 소개 해줌
<bundo> 공개SW 협회
<yemharc> 분도님 매일 일하고 계시지 않습니까
<yemharc> 전업주부도 엄연한 직업입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> yemharc 요즘 불량 주부입니다.
<yemharc> 많이 바쁘신가봐요
<bundo> 토투락 만두 같은거 던져 주고 바깓에 나가고 하죠
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> <== 바람 타는 주부 (서풍)
<bundo> 페북서 노니깐
<bundo> 문제는 포럼 글수가 적어 지는군요 쩝
<bundo> 양쪽 다 생각하며 글써보려고는 하는데
<bundo> 요즘 포럼 하루  글수가 적군요 ...쩝
<yemharc> 전 전체적인 글 수가 줄어든 상황입니다. ㅠㅠ
<bundo> yemharc  , grr  글좀 써봐요 애인이야기 같은거...
<yemharc> 요새 IRC도 잘 못들어올 정도였으니.......
<yemharc> bundo, 있어야 쓰죠 어흑 ㅠㅠ
<grr> bundo :: 애인은 해어졌어요 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 정말 여자친구도 개발해야할 기세...
<yemharc> grr, 부잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 커널업뎃 해서 잠시 리붓하고 오겠습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<bundo> <yemharc> 저친구 는  젠투 쓰는걸로 의심해봐야함 ...
<bundo> 조만간 짤라야지
<grr> bundo :: 젠투 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 모든걸 컴파일 하고 있나요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<grr> yemharc :: 젠투 유저로 오인받고 계십니다 yemharc씨 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어째서욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (내가 젠투를 버린지가 언제인데)
<grr> 계속 컴파일 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 딱히 컴파일 하는건 아니에요
<yemharc> 그냥 오늘 업뎃에 커널이 포함되어 있었을 뿐이라구요 2.6.38-10
<grr> 전 user라서 그런거 몰라요
<yemharc> grr, 그냥 '자동 업뎃'을 했는데 '리붓해라'라고 한겁니다 :)
<grr> 그렇군요... 세월 참 좋네요 ;;;
<bundo> http://www.facebook.com/yemharc
<yemharc> 으이...
<yemharc> bundo, 우앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저 조만간 짤리는겁니까 #$% ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 갠찮아요 저 요즘 아이피 블럭 하는거 다까먹어서.. 그리 강력하지 않습니다.
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bluedusk, 안녕하세요
<bundo> bluedusk 오맨만입니다 진짜 젠투 유저 나오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 젠투는 초기에 허세부리기(?) 용으로 좀 쓴 기억은 있는데
<yemharc> 점점 '어머 이건 비효율적이야' 하고 깨닫고 접었죠
<bundo> 아 bluedusk 군요 쩝
<bundo> bluedusk  25일 상암 꼭오셔요
<bundo> 계양서 금새임 공항철도 ~~
<bundo> 18분
<bundo> 내려서 6분 걸으면 누리꿈 스퀘어 입니다.
<bundo> yemharc  이번 6월 세미나 상암 누리꿈 스퀘어 에서 할꺼임
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 1. 에어콘 빵빵
<bundo> 2. CD 전달 용이
<bundo> 3. 내 바운더리
<bundo> 4. 한강가까움
<yemharc> 그 OSS포럼 했던 곳이죠?
<bundo> yemharc 코분투 사무실 있는곳
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이번 기회에 코분투 사무실 구경도 +_+
<bundo> 네 ㅎ
<bundo> 백수 쉼터에요
<bluedusk> bundo, 저 25일날 자격증 셤이 있어서..ㅠ_ㅠ
<bundo> 헉 무슨 자격증 쩝 ~~ 아쉽
<bundo> 루저 아님 자격증? 180이상 ?
<bluedusk> cissp요
<yemharc> ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 있으면 좀 쉽사리 이직 할수 있을까 싶어서 도전해보는거에요.;
<yemharc> (bluedusk님도 이쪽 전문가셨구나)
<yemharc> CISSP인데 '쉽사리' 정도로 끝나나요;;
<bluedusk> yemharc, 전 end user 에요..
<bluedusk> cissp 따는게 쉽사리가 아니라.  있으면 쉽사리 이직할 수 있지 않을까 라는..;
<grr> CISSP...
<yemharc> bluedusk, 네 그러니까......CISSP를 단지 '쉬운 이직'을 위해 따시는건가요 (......)
<yemharc> ......그 정도면 모셔갈거같은데요
<bluedusk> 글쎄요.. ;; 그렇지는 않더라구요.. 제가 아직 실력이 많이 모자라서 그런지 몰라도..
<bluedusk> 뭐 아직 딴것도 아니교 따고 나서 경력도 다 채워넣어야 나오는 자격증이니.;
<yemharc> 그거야 그렇습니다만......
<Terras> 윽, 누군가 내 닉을 등록해버린건가..
<bundo> http://www.facebook.com/kangbundo/posts/172810179446152?notif_t=share_comment
<bundo> 이거 동참하고 댓글좀 남겨 주세요
<bundo> 이쪽 활동하며 몇안되는 귀한 여성 동지에요
<yemharc> 네 :)
<bundo> 그러니 동참 좀 하세요 세미나 불러 분위기 좋게 할테니
<bundo> 이뿐 여성 동지임
<yemharc> 어라... 페북이 중심인건가요?
<yemharc> 이분은 기술 중심의 기사인거같네요
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 여성동지라는 말에 혹해서 링크클릭했지만
<bluedusk> 로그인 하라는 페이지에..;
<grr> 이하 동문...
<bluedusk> 좌절했어요..;; 페푹 가입도 안한사람이라..;;
<grr> 아이폰 카트라이더 게임에서 "차"를 받기위해 가입은 했으나 비밀번호를 까먹었어요...
<grr> yemharc :: 아.. 스스로 포인터의 늪에 갇혔습니다
<yemharc> grr, 김범수가 부릅니다 [늪] (....................)
<grr> ㅠㅠ
<grr> 흐아...
<yemharc> grr, 그냥 포인터를 버려요!
<grr> 동적 할당 포인터...
<grr> String이 없어서 그게 안되요...
<grr> ㅜㅜ
<grr> vs 라면 mfc의 Cstring 땡겨서 쓰면 되는데 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> grr, 음.........
<yemharc> 그럼 C를 버리면 되겠군!! (두둥~)
<grr> yemharc ::  (......)
<yemharc> grr, 어라........표정이 왜 그래요? 개발자인것처럼 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ ........................orz
<bluedusk> 그냥 end user 하시면 돼요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bluedusk, 정말 맞는 말씀이십니다
<yemharc> 저도 그래서 개발 안합니다 (룰루랄라)
<bluedusk> 저도 그래서 개발 못합니다. (그래서 이모양..ㅠ_ㅠ)
<grr> 전 이걸로 동냥하러 다녀야 합니다.. ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~ ^^
<bundo> yemharc
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> yemharc  내가 리눅 진영 활동하면서 만난 여자분이 5인데요
<ndsin> 오늘 트윗에서 본 재밌는 트윗: AS값 MS는 이어폰 안만드나...
<bundo> 사라가 제일 미인 입니다. 참고 하세요
<grr> ni hao
<ndsin> 하드웨어왕 MS ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 내가 갠히 지지 해주는거 아님 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, 우잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ndsin  MS 미스 맞아요 이세라
<bundo> 이세라 = 이사라
<ndsin> 소개좀
<bundo> http://www.facebook.com/kangbundo/posts/172810179446152
<bundo> 일단 동참 하고 이사라 하고 친추하면 되요
<bluedusk> 또 로그인하래요..;
<yemharc> cartes9, 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 락 플레이스가 머죠
<ndsin> 회사같네요
<bundo> 네 리눅스 회사에요
<bundo> 레드헨 벤더 인듯한데..
<bundo> 레드헷
<bundo> 알고 지내세요 ~~
<bundo> 알고 지내면 좋쵸 머
<ndsin> 취직시켜주시나여
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그런데 레드햇쪽이면 기업 많이 담당하겠네요
<bundo> ndsin 코분투 사무실 백수 쉼터 잖아요 근데 다 취업해서 썰렁해요
<bundo> 백수 되면 오세요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 회사가 돈을 너무 적게줘요 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 돈 더달라고 시위한번 해야되는데...
<ndsin> 눈치만 보고 있....
<bundo> 근데 대기업 아니면 어쩔수 없는거 같아요
<bundo> 저도 중소기업 IT사장들하고 대화해보니깐
<bluedusk> ndsin, http://www.jobkorea.co.kr/List_GI/GIB_Read.asp?GI_No=8982449
<ndsin> 그런데 웃긴건 분명 나간다 그러면 더 준다고 잡을꺼 뻔한데..
<bundo> 안타깝드라고요
<bluedusk> 락플에이스에 신입, 경력 모집하네요
<ndsin> 그말 하기 전까지는 안주니까 참 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 월급받을때마다
<bluedusk> 그만둔다그러면 돼죠
<bluedusk> ........
<ndsin> 그만두고 딴대 가는건 어렵지 않은데 이직이라는게.. 보통 10% 오른다고 가기엔 좀 그렇잖아요 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> ndsin 사장이 더 모험하며 더 일하는거 인정하나요?
<bluedusk> 10%요?
<ndsin> 말이 그렇다느거에요 10%는;;
<bluedusk> 저 2년일하면서 3.x% 올랐어요
<bluedusk> -_-;
<ndsin> 흠
<bundo> 근데 자기 월급 못가져 간데요 으 불쌍한 사장들
<ndsin> 크흐...
<bluedusk> 여기
<bluedusk> 철저하게 빨간모자만 납품하네염
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 레드헷 벤더니 버티는거 아닌가 합니다.
<ndsin> 그렇죠 기업에는 레드햇이 워낙 많이 쓰이니
<ndsin> 지금까지 유닉스 서버 말고 리눅스 서버이면서 우분투 쓰는 업체는 딱 1곳 본거 같네요
<bundo> 중요한건 사라님 하고 친추들이나 하세요
<bundo> 그 분하는거 좋아요 눌러 주고 친추들하세요
<bluedusk> 페이스북을 안해요..;
<ndsin> 모르는 사람인데 친추해도 되는건가요 ㅡㅡ;
<bundo> ndsin 네 나 그래서 여자 60명 친구입니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 먼저 친추 하시던.........
<bundo> 비율 맞추느라 개고생 했습니다.
<bundo> 여자 5명이었어요 400:5
<cartes9_> 저가 우분투 서버 가이드 하나 책 내고싶기도했어요
<bundo> 누가 비웃길래 여친 추가 드랍 했습ㄴ이다
<cartes9_> 하도없어서
<cartes9_> 누가 그런걸로 비웃나요 유치하게... 화나는 경우네용
<Work^Seony> 정규식에서 sed -E 's/[a-Z<>!\/]//g' 여기에 괄호문자[ ]도 지우고 싶은데 어떻게 하는지 아시는 분 계세요?
<bundo> 이쪽 여저 귀해요
<bundo> 이쪽 처자 귀해요
<ndsin> 엇
<Work^Seony> sed -E 's/[a-Z<>!\/"["]//g' 라고 하면 [ 까지는 되는데 "]"를 붙이면 아예 안되서요..
<ndsin> 사라님 친구요청 수락했음
<bundo> 아 엔신 이름이 정환이군 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 분도님 저 카카오톡에 뜨던데 제 번호 저장되어 있으신건가요?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, \]로는 안되나요?
<bundo> ndsin 이름으로 누군지 모으니깐 몰랐죠 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 네. 안되네요
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 일단 "[" 까지는 작동이 되는데 "]" \] 둘 다 안되요..
<bundo> 일단 대화 상대로 두기 위해 말 보냈어요 ndsin
<Eugene_Home> 안녕들하세요
<ndsin> 반갑습니다
<Eugene_Home> 방가워요
<bundo> 하이 유진
<Eugene_Home> 행님 올만입니더
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Eugene_Home> 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<bundo> Eugene_Home  나 요즘 잘 나가는거 아세요
<Eugene_Home> bundo, 네 그래서 아는 척 안하고 찌그러져 있습니다
<bundo> 집 안돌보고 나다니죠 헤헤 불량 주부 됬어요
<Eugene_Home> ㅎㅎ
<Eugene_Home> 그러다가 주부 짤리시겠어요
<bundo> 평생 직장인데요 머 헤헤
<Eugene_Home> 하핫
<bundo> 아 물어 불거가 머에요
<bluedusk> http://myredhat.kr/?mid=blog&document_srl=11600613 음 괜츰한 회사 같네용
<Eugene_Home> 너무 잘나가셔서... 말걸기도 무서븐 ㅠ.ㅠ
<Eugene_Home> 아 다른건 아니고
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, http://www.gnu.org/software/sed/manual/sed.html#Regular-Expressions 여기 한번 찾아보셨어요?
<Eugene_Home> 얼굴책 페이지가 전 만드니까
<Eugene_Home> 주소가 page/xxxx 로 나오던데
<bundo> Eugene_Home  무슨 ~~    전과 같은 찌질이 일뿐이에요
<bundo> Eugene_Home 그쵸
<Eugene_Home> 저거 앞에 page 없애는거 어찌 하는지 몰라서요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<grr> ni hao
<bundo> 근데 그게 추천 25명 되면 주소 가능해요
<Eugene_Home> 헉
<Eugene_Home> 그런 비리가 있었군요 ;;;
<bundo> 그래야 페북 독립 주소 갔게 됩니다.
<Eugene_Home> 그럼 일단 걍 이대로 만족을 해야 겠군요
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 감사합니다.
<Eugene_Home> 써니님 하이
<bundo> 그래서 저도 코분투 추천 "좋아요" 요청한거에요
<Eugene_Home> 아
<Eugene_Home> 그렇군요
<Eugene_Home> 뭐든 발기인이 필요하군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그러니 글하나 쓰시고 이방 분들 과 주변 분들  좋아요 모으세요
<bundo> 네 발기인 같은거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Eugene_Home> 그게... 우분투랑 전혀 관련 없는 곳이라 걍 생긴대로 살겠어요 흑흑
<bundo> 그래도 우린 남남 아니잖슈
<bundo> 좋아요 하는거 마우스 다는거도 아니고 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Eugene_Home> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Eugene_Home> 일 쪽이라 사적인 부분과 연관 짖기 싫어서요
<Eugene_Home> (사실 저도 회사용 아이디로만 좋아요 누른 ㅋㅋㅌ)
<bundo> 유진이 하는건 다 좋아요 할 수 있습니다.
<Eugene_Home> 저희 사장한테는 비밀이에요 =.=
<Work^Seony> Eugene_Home, 안녕하세요.
<Eugene_Home> 얍 써니님... 잘 지내시죠 ?
<bluedusk> 아 진짜 때려쳐야지 이건 뭐 잡다한 엑셀파일 종합하는것도 다 시키네
<Work^Seony> 네. 잘지내고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 나 시스템 엔지니어로 들어왔따고..!!!
<Eugene_Home> 일본 원전 사고로 그쪽이 뒤숭숭한데 괜ㅊ낳지요 ?
<Eugene_Home> bluedusk, 세상이 원래 그런 법 ;;;
<bluedusk> Eugene_Home, 님 오랬만이에용 (__)
<Eugene_Home> 얍 부르댕이니미도 올만
<bundo> Eugene_Home 나 제주도 가서 내가 다 방어 했심더
<bluedusk> Eugene_Home, 세상이 원래 그렇게 잡다한일 다 내려오는건 알지만
<Eugene_Home> bundo, 오옷... 써니님을 행님이 지켜 주셨군요
<bundo> 장풍 공력 으로 ~~
<Eugene_Home> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 대신 머리좀 더 빠졌어요
<Eugene_Home> 저런 ;;;
<bluedusk> 이건 첨에 자료 수집할떄도 저리 하면 분명 나중에 일 다시 할꺼 뻔히 보여서 말했는데
<cartes9_> 분도님 저 ㄷ우분투를 배신했어요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9_> 페도라 깔았습니다
<cartes9_> ㅠㅠ
<Eugene_Home> bundo, 그러다가 이제 가닥 셀수 있게 되겠어요
<cartes9_> 페도라가 책이 훨씬 많아서요
<bundo> cartes9_ 페댁기 칩니다?
<bluedusk> 5달동안 그냥 하다가 결국 뭐 하여간에 일하는거 보면 짜증나요..;;; 정말 답답하게.;
<yemharc> 페도라쪽 책이 더 많은건 별 수 없긴 해요
<Eugene_Home> bluedusk, 트렌드가 아닌데도 걍 따라가야 하는 저도 있네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bundo> 저 페도라 좋아해요
<cartes9_> yemharc, 왜 그런일이 있을까요
<yemharc> 일단 국내에서는 레드햇 계열 강세가 계속 이어져 왔으니까요
<bundo> 근데 이제 우분투가 데탑 대세입니다.
<Eugene_Home> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 3년전 부터 우분투가 대세죠
<cartes9_> 서버호스팅을 했는데 우분투를
<yemharc> bundo, 그건 그렇습니다. 다른거 이전에 편의성 측면에서 우분투가 압도적입니다
<cartes9_> root 활성화시켜서
<cartes9_> 주더군요
<cartes9_> 이상했음
<bundo> cartes9_ 저 레드헷 &센토스 & 페도라 빠였어요
<Eugene_Home> bundo, 저 업무용으로 ubuntu 씁니다 ... 으쓱
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<cartes9_> 아 센토스라 읽는군요
<Eugene_Home> 미팅와서 사람들이 신기해 해요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> bundo, 전 freebsd 빠였어요.. 잘하진 못했지만..
<cartes9_> 전 freebsd깔아보기만하고
<cartes9_> 포기햇..
<bundo> 알고 쓰는거하고 모르고 씹는건 다르니 다양하게 해보세요 근데 군대 언제가요 ?
<bundo> 빨리 좀 가세요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<cartes9_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9_> 죄송합니다 분도아버님
<cartes9_> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> cartes9_, 괜찮아요 저도 23일날 입대하래요
<cartes9_> 현역이세요?
<bluedusk> 좀전에도 전화왔어요..잊어버리지 말고 입대하라고.;
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<cartes9> 현역이세요?
<cartes9> 아니면 보충역이세요?
<cartes9> 보충역이면 전우할수있을지도요
<bluedusk> 그건 뭔가요?;; 보충역은 ..?
<cartes9> 논산훈련소인데
<grr> centos에서 ubuntu로 갈아탄 1인
<grr> 이유 : 컴파일이 잘 안되서 (...)
<bluedusk> cartes9, 논산으로 가세요?
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> 보충역은 공익들이요
<bluedusk> 아 공익.;;
<bluedusk> 금방 다녀오시겠네요
<cartes9> 공익이 더 길잖아여
<cartes9> 복무기간은 현역들보다
<bundo> 요즘 군대 22개월이죠 ?
<bundo> 27개월은 금방 가는데 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 2년 2개월은 공익들..
<bundo> 28개월 반 했는데 한달 반 진짜 안가드라고요
<cartes9> 아 알차게 보내고
<cartes9> 열심히 살아야 할텐데
<bundo> MK 어제 보았는데 등치 좋데요
<cartes9> 백수한테 나라에서 일자리 준다니 얼마나좋아요
<Eugene__Home> .
<bundo> Server^Seony 지가 빠뻐서 연락 못했데요 .. 제가 연락 취하라 했습니다.
<bluedusk> bundo, 아 등치 좋아요? 전 아담한 사이즈라서..; 등치 좋은사람들 부러워요..
<cartes9> 분도님이 저보고 팬더아니면 머래셨죠?
<Eugene__Home> 음.. 역시 많이 먹을거 같더라니 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 맘에듬
<bundo> bluedusk 네 둘이 다니면 서로 얼굴 처바 보기 좋을거에요 ~ 둘다 키커서
<cartes9> 모모 아니면 팬더였늗네 진짜 기억이 않나요
<cartes9> ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 알려주세용
<bundo> 코알라?
<bluedusk> 아 제발 엑셀로 자료 저장할꺼면 좀 수식좀 쓸수 있게 만들었으면 좋겠는데 .;
<cartes9> 아아!
<cartes9> 코알라
<bluedusk> 수식안쓸꺼면 왜 엑셀파일로 만드는건지 도대체 이해가 안가는.;
<cartes9> 저도 덩치크니까 팬더할래요
<cartes9> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 0.1t 안되면 안됨 팬더는 적어도 0.1t은 넘어줘야..;
<Eugene__Home> bluedusk, 전 수식을 쓰기 위해서가 아니라 DB 보기 위해서 쓰기도 하는ㄴ데 ;;;
<cartes9> 드레이크형님하고 저하고 뚜시뚜시 걸어가는데, 어린 여자애가 인상찌푸리며 우산을 팍펴더군요 버스정류장에 앉아서
<cartes9> 저희를 향해서
<cartes9> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> Eugene__Home, db보기 위해서도 마찬가지죠.. 이건 뭐 종합하려고 해도 시트이름 다 다시 만들어줘야 하고 자료 참조해서 읽어오려고 해도 셀을 이리저리 합쳐놓고 참조해서 읽어올만한 기준값도 없어서 만들어줘야 하고 하여간에 뭐 문서 만드는거 보면 짜증만 나요..ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 점심시간이 다가오네요
<Eugene__Home> bluedusk, 밥 먹고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Eugene__Home> bluedusk, 자기가 말만 하면 모든 자료가 뚝딱 만들어 지는 거처럼 생각하는 사람도 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> Eugene__Home, 진짜 이렇게 일내려오는거 보면 짜증나서 일하기가 시러요
<bluedusk> 저도 그냥 대충해서 넘겨버리는
<Eugene__Home> 뭐 내가 목멜 필요는 없더라구요
<Eugene__Home> 대충해서 넘기고 다른일 하는게 속 편한
<bluedusk> Eugene__Home, 항상 말하거든요 제발 말로 하는거랑 수식으로 짜거나 프로그램으로 구현하는건 다르니깐 미리 미리 필요한 기능같은건 말좀 해달라
<bluedusk> 그러는데 일단 만들래요..-_-;
<Eugene__Home> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Eugene__Home> 개념없이 꿈만 꾸는 것도 치곤해요
<Eugene__Home> 피곤
<Eugene__Home> 현실적으로 거의 불가능한걸 만들라는 사람들
<Eugene__Home> 그리고 솔직히 그런 기능이 구지 필요하지도 않은 것들
<bluedusk> Eugene__Home, 전 이상하게 두번 일하거나 반복적으로 일하는걸 정말 싫어라해서
<Eugene__Home> bluedusk, 근데 말이에요ㅕ
<bluedusk> 불가능한것도 미리 말하면 어떻게라도 만들어줄테니 제발 만들고 나서 다시 삽질하게 만들지좀 말아줬으면해요.
<Eugene__Home> 프로그램머가 아닌 사람은 이게 프로그램 상에서 어떻게 될지 전혀 생각을 못해오ㅛ
<Eugene__Home> 그리고 여기 살짝 바꾸는게 프로그램 전체에 어떤 영향을 줄지도 상상도 못하구요
<yemharc> 사용자는 신경쓰지 않습니다 :)
<bluedusk> Eugene__Home, 저도 프로그래머는 아니에요.. 단지 일시킬때 미리 어떻게 쓸꺼고 어떤 자료가 필요하고 어떤게 중요한 데이터인지만 말해줘도 대충 알아서 해줄텐데
<yemharc> 사용자는 신경쓸 필요도 없습니다. :)
<yemharc> 사용자가 신경쓰게 해서도 안됩니다 :)
<yemharc> 이 선을 넘어서면 이건 이미 '도구'가 아니게 되죠
<bluedusk> yemharc, 전 도구인가요?
<yemharc> 도구를 '만드는' 사람이죠
<yemharc> 도구를 '사용하는' 사람과 '만드는' 사람이라는 구분인겁니다
<Eugene_Home> 아유 간만에 왔더니 자꾸 튕기네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<bundo> 쩝 이래서 한글 이 필요 합니다 ..으 ~
<yemharc> 리눅스가 지금까지 계속 비난받은 이유 중 하나가 바로 이 구분선이 너무 애매하기 때문이라고 봅니다
<bundo> 먼 서류를 남겨야 하는 구조임
<bundo> 말로 다하면 좋은데 ...으
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 장소 꽁짜로 쓰는거니 할수 없죠
<bundo> 다 예약한건데... 문서로 줘서 남겨야 하는 구조에요
<bundo> 여기서 이야기 한 이유는 알아 두시라는거에요 나중 대신 할떄 이렇다 는거 ...쩝
<bluedusk> bundo, 저 가입되있는 농구 동호회에서 체육관 빌릴때 쓰는 서류 보니깐 거기엔 무슨 조례에 범령까지 예시로 들먹이는거 같더라구요 ;
<bundo> 흐 복잡 하군요 그럼 우린 좀 쉽네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 도장의 위용
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1308021807.png
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> yemharc 한글 리눅스가 우분투에서 걍 개판 불안해요
<bluedusk> http://temp.crois.net/~insainty/screenshot/2011-06-14_Desktop_1308021849.jpg
<bluedusk> 저도 그냥 스샷 한번..
<bundo> 라이브러리 낮은 상황서 만들어서
<yemharc> bundo, 한글이라면 한컴.L.오피스 말하시는건가요?
<bundo> yemharc 아래하 한글 리눅스용 2008 정식 입니다.
<bundo> 돈주고는 안산거에요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 누가 테스트해달라고 보내준거에요
<yemharc> 근데 제 개인적으로는 hwp를 odf로 바꿨으면 싶어요
<bundo> yemharc 이 진흥원장 하면 하세요
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 제가 적극 추천 합니다
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 또 분도님의 떠밀기 신공 발동 ㅎㅎ
<Eugene_Home> bluedusk, 오픈 오피스에서 엑셀 작업 중인가요 ?
<yemharc> 근데 이게 참......... ODF포맷을 쓰게 하고 싶어도 정말 어려운게 막상 ODF포맷을 제대로 지원하는 오피스 프로그램이 많지가 않습니다
<bundo> yemharc 공개 SW 다루는 팀과 기관에는 적극 요청해보는거도 좋을거 같아요
<bundo> 내가 나서서 해볼까요 ?
<yemharc> 네, 그쪽 방면으로 가야해요
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하십니꺼 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 일단 공개SW 대회 참가하세요 ..
<bundo> 임수하고
<bundo> 둘이 참가하고 내 뒷 바운더리 해주면 내 말들을 인정해줄듯합니다.
<yemharc> ㄷㄷ;;
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 임수님이 안 보이네요 요즘...
<imsu> ??
<yemharc> 아?!
<bundo> 젠 머죠 ?
<imsu> 나 동수? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu  봇이군 ?
<yemharc> 언제 계셨습니까?!
<imsu> 아까 접속만하고 이제 들어왔어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ;;;
<yemharc> 일하다 들여다 보다 해서 몰랐네요. 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안뇽하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo: 전 봇할 줄 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음. 여튼 점심시간인고로 밥먹고 오겠습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ7
<bundo> 임수 나 배포판 만드는법 발표  할테니 와서 다구리좀 해줘요 25일 기대할께요
<imsu> 난 먹었는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo: 잉? 다구리라뇨? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 질문 말여 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 질문할게 한 두가지여야죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 식사하러 안가시는
<imsu> ndsin: 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 반갑습니다 MS님
<ndsin> 식사드시러 안가세요?
<grr>  다들 쌀들 드시고 일하셔야죠
<imsu> grr: 밀가루 먹었는데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ndsin: MS = imsu ? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<iMSu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 페북 소스가 공개 되었잖아요
<bundo> 페북소스로 우분투 한국 포럼 다시 만들어 줘 iMSu !!!!
<bundo> 페이스북 기능들 맘에 듭
<bundo> Eugene_Home
<bundo> 참 페북 아바타좀 바꿔요 그거 쓰는 친구가 4명이에유 ㅎㅎ
<Eugene_Home> 헐
<Eugene_Home> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Eugene_Home> 나름 참 신했는데 따라쟁이들 ~
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 으아
<ndsin> 엎드려 잤더니
<ndsin> 팔이
<bluedusk> Eugene_Home, 네 리베로 오피스에서 엑셀 문서 편집하고 있어요.;
<bluedusk> 그동안 밥먹구 왔구요..
<Eugene__Home> 아 호환 잘되요 ?
<bluedusk> 네 뭐 아직까지 쓰는 기능들은 문제 없는거 같아요
<bluedusk> 가끔 없는 수식이나 좀 바뀐 수식이 있는거 같긴 한데.;
<Eugene__Home> 오픈 오피스에서 써볼려다가 적응 실패 했거든요
<bluedusk> Eugene__Home, 오픈 오피스말고 전 리베로 오피스 써서
<bluedusk> 많이 다른가요 오픈 오피스랑?
<yemharc> 후으...
<Eugene__Home> 음..
<Eugene__Home> 모르겠어요 ms 액셀로 할때랑은 전혀 달라 보이더군요
<Eugene__Home> 기능 들도 어디에 뭐가 있는지도 찾기가 쉽지 않고
<yemharc> 프로젝트 분기한거라 아직 크게 안틀릴거에요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 오오
<yemharc> 회사에서 득템!
<yemharc> 00년도 판 리눅스 서버구축 서적이!
<yemharc> 부록이 알짜 6.2
<jincreator> 회사 책이면 득템은 안되지 않나요?
<yemharc> 하도 오래되서 득템 수준이네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 게다가 저 말고 서버관련 일하는 사람이 아무도 없거든요
<yemharc> (..............................)
<iMSu> bundo: 으잉??
<iMSu> 멀 만들어 달라구요? ㅋㅋ
<iMSu> bundo: 절;;;; 놀리시는 거죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 임수님, 안녕하세요.
<iMSu> jincreator: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 오늘 닉이 뭔가 변화가...
<iMSu> bundo: 근데 페북에 은진인가 하는 분이 친구 추가 하셨던데 뉘신지 알고 계신가요?
<iMSu> jincreator: ndsin 님이 저를 MS 로 불러주셨음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<iMSu> 머 xp 좋아라함 히히히
<jincreator> 은진님이면 숙명여대 리눅스 동아리 회장님 아니신가요?
<ndsin> 그런데 저 닉도 은근히 잘어울리 않나요?
<iMSu> jincreator: 아 그런가요? 사진도 없고해서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 페북 우분투한국사용자모임 그룹에서 그렇게 본 것 같은데...아닌가?
<jincreator> 앗! 딴사람인 것 같네요.
<iMSu> 잉;; ㅎㅎㅎ
<iMSu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<iMSu> jincreator: 누구신지? ㅎㅎㅎ 전 머리가 나빠서리 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 숙명여대 리눅스 동아리로 활동하시는 분은 김유진 님이신가보네요.
<jincreator> 은진님은 진은진 님과 이은진 님 두 분이 계신데...두분 다 모르겠네요. ^^;
<iMSu> 그 머지 사진이 턱스에요 ㅎㅎ
<iMSu> 찾아봐야지 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리원 (__)
<iMSu> jincreator: 이은진 님이신거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<iMSu> bluedusk: 굿나잇 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 전 지금 최정환 님이 친구 요청을 하셨는데 누군지 모르겠네요. 혹시 이 방에 계신가요? -.-;
<iMSu> 글쎄요 ; ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 제가 최xx임니다 jincreator
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 어쩐지 관심 분야에 보안이 있길래 엔신님 같았어요. 친구 요청 받았습니다. ^^;
<yemharc> 어우...........잠이 솔솔 =.=............
<jincreator> 아...고등학교때 우분투 초기버전 CD 있었는데 가져올 걸 그랬네요. 설치 CD와 라이브 CD가 분리되어 있던 건데...
<jincreator> 예밀 님이 피곤하신 건 지난번 바이킹 사전의 피로가 아직 안풀려서인가요?
<yemharc> 비슷합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어제도 일찍 잘거야! 했는데 결국 새벽2시에 잤어요...............
<yemharc> orz
<jincreator> while(1){조금만 더 하고 자야지;}
<yemharc> while(1){more-process; return(-1);}
<grr> yemharc :: oops
<yemharc> ?
<grr> yemharc :: 회사로부터 정식적으로 입사 요청을 받았네요
<yemharc> 읭
<grr> yemharc :: oops
<yemharc> 지금 회사요?
<grr> 네
<yemharc> 좋은일 아닌가요
<yemharc> 회사 근무여건도 괜찮은 편이잖아요
<grr> 좋은 일이기두 하고 /_\
<grr> 대기업 지를 준비하고 있었는데  정식적으로 이런말 들으니까 묘하네요
<yemharc> 그런 선택의 기로에서는 2가지 길이 있습니다.
<yemharc> "난 대기업에 확실히 붙는다" -> 대기업으로
<yemharc> "일단 대기업 면접부터 보고..." -> 지금 회사에 취직
<grr> 샛별 소프트웨어맴버쉽으로 지를려고 했었거든요
<yemharc> 어......그렇게 들어가면 좀 돌아서 입사하게 되지 않나요
<grr> 네 샛별 맴버쉽 1년 활동 후에 샛별 연구소로 입사하게되요
<yemharc> 음.........
<grr> 지금 만들던 터미널 GUI 패킷스니퍼를 그거때문에 만들고 있었었죠
<grr> 이제 한파트만 더 만들면 프로토타입이 나오니까..
<grr> 일단 그래서 연봉부터, 해외지사 파견가능 같은것들
<yemharc> 그 샛별 멤버쉽 관련해서 정보를 얻을만한 곳이 있나요?
<grr> 먼저간 선배들이죠 샛별인턴쉽
<grr> 아
<grr> 샛별 소프트웨어맴버쉽
<grr> 그리고 일단 이건 알아봐야 아는데
<grr> 정규직전환되면 인턴 6개월 그대로
<grr> 경력 이어서 갈 수 있는여부도
<grr> 알아봐야하고..
<yemharc> 자...... 일단 이건 어디까지나 [게임업계]쪽의 시각입니다
<grr> 내규는 그렇게 된다고 되어있긴한데..
<yemharc> 게임업계 쪽의 기업들은 일정 규모가 되면 대부분 연구 부서를 가지고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 입사 할 때의 포인트는 [바이패스로 들어오지 마라]입니다
<grr> 바이페스?
<grr> by pass?
<grr> 경력없이 바로 들어오는것 말씀하시는건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨아뇨
<yemharc> bypass 샛길
<yemharc> 그러니까 내가 A일을 하려고 입사하는건데
<yemharc> 좀 쉽게, 혹은 이런 방법이 더 가능성이 있으니까 하면서 A-3 같은 루트로 통해 들어가면
<yemharc> 정신 차리고 보면 C에 떨어져 있다는거죠
<yemharc> grr님이 그냥 그 대기업 입사가 목적이고, 들어가서 하는 일은 IT관련이면 뭐든 OK다 이런거면 상관이 없습니다
<grr> 역시 실장님이랑 같은 말씀을 하시네요
<yemharc> 근데 만약에 나는 네트워크 프로그래머가 목표인데 어찌어찌 샛길을 통해서 들어가서
<yemharc> 인턴생활 하면서 정규직 되는걸 기다리고 있는데
<grr> 이 말 나쁘게 들으시는 마시구요.. 확실히 대기업있는 사람들은 대기업쪽으로 취직을 하라고 하고  중소기업 다니는 사람은 자신의 목적에 맞는대로 가라고 그러고..
<yemharc> 위에서 보기에 당신은 아무리 봐도 네트워크 보단 클라이언트쪽으로 쓸만하단 말이죠. 그럼 그쪽으로 돌려버리거든요
<yemharc> grr, 네 맞아요. 그런 성향이 강합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 그것도 또 요런 이유가 있어요
<yemharc> 대기업 다니고 있는 분들은 당연히 대기업쪽으로 취직하라고 하는게
<yemharc> 간판이나 뭐 이런것보다, 일단 중소기업에선 못 해주는 지원을 확실히 해 주거든요
<yemharc> 까놓고 말해서 내가 원하는 파트에 소속될 가능성은 낮지만 일 자체는 스트레스 덜 받는 환경을 제공받을 수 있습니다
<grr> 그렇군요..
<yemharc> 그리고 상대적으로 중소기업에 비해서 안정적이기도 해요
<yemharc> 이건 회사 구조부터 시작해서
<yemharc> 만약에 내 직급이 오르고 연봉이 올라도, 회사가 그걸 가지고 부담스러워서 내보내거나 하는 x같은 일은 안 일어나거든요
<yemharc> 반대로 중소기업에 일하는 사람들이 [너 원하는 루트로 가라]라고 하는건 2가지로 분류되는데
<yemharc> 하나는 말 그대로 [난 이 계열에 뼈를 뭍을거다]라는 조금 이상적인 분들이 있고
<yemharc> 다른 하나는 [지금 당장 대기업 가면 니가 원하는거 못하니까 일단 니가 원하는 계열의 경력을 쌓아라] 라는 현실적인 분들이 있죠
<yemharc> 특히 젊긴 한데 이력서는 화려하지 못한 사람들이 주로 듣습니다 (비꼬는게 아니에요)
<grr> yemharc :: 실장님이랑 99.999% 같은 말씀이시네요..
<yemharc> grr, 그럴수밖에요........현실인데
<yemharc> (......>)
<grr> yemharc :: 좋은 말씀 감사합니다
<yemharc> 저도 대기업 입사는 언제나 추천해요
<yemharc> 다만, [대기업 입사가 목적이냐] [대기업이란 좋은 환경에서 내 일을 하고 싶은게 목적이냐]를 일단 명확히 하세요
<yemharc> 어느쪽도 누가 뭐라 할 권리 없습니다
<yemharc> 대기업 환경이 물론 좋은데, 하고싶은 일 못해서 받는 스트레스도 상당하거든요.
<yemharc> 다만 뭐.........조건이 워낙 차이가 심하다...... 근데 기회는 있다.........이런 경우면 생각할 필요도 없죠
<yemharc> 일단 배가 안고파야 망상을 하지 않겠습니까 :)
<grr> (...)
<grr> 리스크가 가장 적은쪽을 고를까 생각해서 이대로 남을까 생각하고 있어요
<yemharc> 저는 돈 적게 받아도 중소기업이 좋아요
<yemharc> 일단 Freedom~ (........응?)
<grr> 리스크가 가장적고 가장 많은 돈벌이가 목적인
<grr> 위선자에요 저는
<grr> -0-
<yemharc> 그게 왜 위선잡니까......그건 노동자의 본능이에요
<grr> 이게 입사 요청을 받으니까
<yemharc> 피고용인은 더 받고 덜 움직이는게 목표, 고용인은 덜 주고 더 뽑는게 목표죠
<grr> 내 실력이 겨우 이거인데 받아준다고 할때 가야하지 않을까 라는 생각도
<grr> 막 들더라구요
<yemharc> 언제나 그런 부분이 고민이죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그래서 거기서 위에 말한 2가지 중에 나는 어느쪽인가가 명확하면
<yemharc> 그걸 기준으로 선택하면 되는거에요
<yemharc> 툭까놓고 말해서
<yemharc> [돈] vs [자유] 같은 느낌?
<yemharc> (일 선택의)자유
<yemharc> 여기에 '실력이 좋다'가 들어가면 돈과 자유를 함께 얻게 되긴 하는데 이쯤되면 입사기회가 아니라 그냥 헤드헌팅 (.....)
<grr> 실장님이 말씀하신것과 유사하네요.  여기선 여러가지 일을 해보고 니가 대리쯤 됬을 때 선택해볼 수 있다고...
<yemharc> grr, 음........ 실질적으로 업계 평균으로 보면
<yemharc> 이직율이 제일 높은 나이대는 30~33 사이입니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 대부분 대리들의 평균 연령대이기도 하구요
<drake_kr> 돈차이가 1000 이상 나면 대기업 추천
<grr> yemharc :: 평균 입사 년도는 어떻게되나요 그 사람들의?
<yemharc> (요즘은 좀 빨라져서 27쯤에도 있고 그래요)
<yemharc> 분야마다 틀리긴 한데, 경력이 많이 된 사람은 약 7년정도 되는 사람도 있고
<grr> drake_kr :: 실장님이 할 말이 그거였음
<yemharc> 적은 사람은 3년도 있고 그래요
<grr> 1000쯤 차이나면 가야한다고
<yemharc> grr, 네 맞아요
<yemharc> 위에 말했든 배가 안고파야 망상도 하는겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 실장님이랑 이야기 하다가 배트남 인도 같은대도 가보고 싶냐? 그러길래
<yemharc> 돈을 많이 버는게 절대 나쁜게 아니에요.
<grr> 젊을때 1년정도는 갔다올 수 있다고 했죠..
<grr> 배트남 같은데 보내준다면 바로 입사 할꺼에요
<yemharc> 해외경력 좋죠
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 허나 나갔다 코꿰이면 당신은 외국인 (........)
<grr> (...)
<grr> 전 국산을 좋아합니다
<yemharc> 그런 사람들이 다문화 가정을 만듭니다. 물론 부인은 한국인입니다만 (........응?)
<grr> yemharc ?!
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> 현실은 저희 둘 solo 죠...
<yemharc> grr, (....)
<yemharc> 제길! 진리는 2D야! (엉엉)
<drake_kr> 근데
<drake_kr> 내가 말한 1000은
<drake_kr> 5년 평균
<drake_kr> 샛별에서 5년 이상 버틸 자신 있으면 샛별 가는게 매우 좋은 선택임
<grr> 근대 거긴 받아줄지가 미지수인 상태 지금
<drake_kr> 근데 샛별에서 5년 버틴다는게 참..
<drake_kr> 실력보다는 정치적인 이유로 졸라 힘들걸?
<yemharc> 샛별이 정확히 뭐 하는 동네에요?
<drake_kr> 삼별
<yemharc> 아하...........
<yemharc> ......전 안갑니다
<yemharc> 거기 좋죠.........좋아요
<drake_kr> 5년 버틸수만 있으면 좋죠 <-
<yemharc> 근데 한달 500 (기본180+320특근/야근/잔업수당)받으면서 그렇게 살고 싶지 않네요
<yemharc> 전 성공한 인생보단 즐거운 인생이 더 끌리네요
<yemharc> 뭐......그 즐거운 것도 돈이 있어야 하긴 합니다마는
<drake_kr> 아니
<drake_kr> 제가 보는 관점은
<drake_kr> 힘들어도 5년동안 빡세게 벌어서 아파트 하나 장만할 수 있으면 군대간다 생각하면 될수도 있다고 봐요
<yemharc> 아........5년 빡빡하게 돈 벌어 나오는?;;
<yemharc> 그런거면 선택의 하나 정도로는 고려할수도 있겠네요
<drake_kr> 중소기업에서는 10년동안 일을 할 수 있는데 거기 가서 2~3년 벌고 나온다?
<drake_kr> 연봉차이는 1000이 안 된다?
<yemharc> 읭.........
<drake_kr> 중소기업 3년차 - 대기업 3년차 되면 연봉차이가 좀 나겠지요
<drake_kr> 암튼 grr이 있는곳에서 본인 의지로 이직을 하게 되면 더 좋은곳으로 가지만
<drake_kr> 아 그러고보니
<drake_kr> 제가 대기업중에서도 갈만한곳이면 한군데는 강력추천하는곳이 있어요
<drake_kr> KT
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> KT요?
<drake_kr> 평균 근속 18년의 위엄
<yemharc> 웅왕
<drake_kr> 거긴 갈만하죠?
<yemharc> KT는 다른건 모르겠고 랩실은 좀 가봤는데 분위기는 좋더군요
<yemharc> 복지......라고 해야하나 근무여건도 좋은편이고
<drake_kr> 근데 grr 이놈이 그 회사에서 kt로 이직하기는 매우 좋은 케이스거든요
<yemharc> 근데 그것도 본건 랩실이지 본사는 아니어서 속사정은 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 타회사의 추종을 불허하는 평균근속
<yemharc> 근데 IT쪽에서 근속 18년이면 대단한건 맞네요
<yemharc> 보통 정말 길다~! 하는게 10년인데
<yemharc> (평균 4년이던가.....................)
<drake_kr> 그것도 요즘 좀 줄어든거에요
<drake_kr> 제가 처음 근속에 대해서 관심을 가졌을때.. 2006년도였을건데
<drake_kr> 21.4년.. 아직도 기억납니다
<drake_kr> http://www.cleverants.com/?mid=news_news&search_target=tag&search_keyword=%ED%8F%89%EA%B7%A0%EA%B7%BC%EC%86%8D&document_srl=4009
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/3Kslw
<grr> 일하러 ㅌㅌ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> bundo 안녕하세요~
<Jinseok> 분도님은 또 감자 까고 계시나봐요오
<Jinseok> bundo
<drake_kr> 냉면 먹으러 갑니다
<drake_kr> grr 침이나 흘리셈
<imsu> drake_kr: 그 냉면이요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 혼자요? ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> jincreator 안녕하세요오~
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 연결이 끊긴 줄도 모르고 있었네요.
<drake_kr> 아니
<Jinseok> jincreator , drake_kr cd 신청 하셨나요?
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋ 땀한번 또 흘리시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 전 지금 cd 신청했습니다
<Jinseok> 우분투 cd 1장과 쿠분투 cd 1장. 총 2장 신청했습니다
<jincreator> 제가 알기로 별다른 사정이 없으면 1인당 1장만 되는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 신청을 하기는 했었으나 분도님이 배송비를 위해 그냥 세미나때 와서 받아가라고 하시네요. ^^;
<imsu> 파이썬으로 그린 그래프를 gtk 위젯에 집어 넣으려면 어떤식으로 접근해야 하는지 알려주실분 계신가요?
<imsu> 어렵네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bluedusk> http://www.cleverants.com/?mid=comm_free&page=2&document_srl=168715 이거 사실인가요?
<Seony> 음... 잡스한테 명함 내밀려면 자기 직원한테 한 번쯤은 쫓겨나봐야하는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니꺼 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<Seony> imsu: 혹시 개인적으로 아는 피부과 의사나 피부과 병원 있어?
<bluedusk> 어
<imsu> 개인적으로요? 그건;;; 없는데요 ㅎㅎ 연구실 선배 동생이 의사인건 아는데 피부과인지는 모르겠어요
<bluedusk> 애플꺼 제품은 다 i를 붙여서 나오잖아요 아이패드, 아이폰, 아이팟등등
<bluedusk> 그럼 iMSu는 애플에서 당신을 위해 만든 MS인가요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머 그렇게 되나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 분도님께서
<Jinseok> 허락을 해주셨네요
<Jinseok> 전 생일이니까 2장 하라고(제가 잘못 이해했을수도 있습니다.)
<Jinseok> 근데 분도님께선
<Jinseok> 계속 잠수중이시네요.(감자까고 계시나?~~)
<Jinseok> ㅠㅕㅜ애?
<Jinseok> bundo?
<hanbin973> hg 파일은 어떻게 쓰는건가요?
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요 한빈님
<hanbin973> 으엌? 레디토액트님 오랜만입니다. __
<hanbin973> 진석님도 안녕하세요
<Jinseok> bundo?
<Jinseok> bundo?
<readytoact> hanbin973: ㅋㅋㅋ 오랜만입니더
<ndsin> 반갑습니다
<hanbin973> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ndsin: -_-/ 오오.. 최군이시군요
<readytoact> 최군
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 네
<readytoact> hanirc.org 맞나요?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 오랜만에 피진 깔고
<readytoact> 서버 기억이 안나네
<Seony> readytoact: 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<ndsin> 여기 hanirc 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> Seony: (__) 엇.. 써니님;;; 잘 지내셨시죠? 하와이는 안녕하시죠? ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 프리노드에요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아.. 아는데요
<readytoact> 한아얄씨 주소좀
<Seony> readytoact: ㅎㅎ 네. 여기는 늘 똑같습니다.
<readytoact> -0-.. 연결이 안되네..
<Jinseok> hanirc.org:8080
<Seony> readytoact: 주소는 맞는데 포트번호가 바뀌었습니다.
<ndsin> perple.hanirc.org:6666
<hanbin973> 그런데 제가.. 파티션 관련해서 질문이 있어요
<Jinseok> 포트를 8080 혹은 7777 인걸로 알고 있는데요
<readytoact> 아. 그렇네요. Jinseok 감사합니더
<hanbin973> 제가 하드를 파티션을 나눠놨는데..
<hanbin973> 실수로 설치할때 홈폴더랑 데이터 파티션을 따로 두었거든요. 그건 큰 문제가 아닌데 이 데이터 파티션이 마운트 될때마다 이름이 바뀌어서 마운트되서 거기서 링크를 해놓은 음악폴더와 문서폴더가 계속 링크가 깨지는데 켤때마다 고치기도 귀찮고.. 무슨 방법이 없을까요?
<ndsin> 이름이 바뀐다는게 마운트된 디렉토리 이름이 바뀐다는건가요?
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 마운트된 디렉토리 이름이 계속 바뀌네요
<ndsin> 잉 왜그럴까요
<ndsin> 수동 마운트 해보세요
<hanbin973> 이게 어디에 마운트되냐면
<hanbin973> 어
<hanbin973> 그게 /media/380조잡한숫자알파벳
<hanbin973> 이런식으로 마운트가 되서
<hanbin973> 맨날 더 숫자가 바뀌거든요 =.=
<hanbin973> 그리고 mozilla-beta.hg 파일을 받았는데 이거 어떻게 활성화 시키나요 ?
<jincreator> 그건 머큐리얼 파일 같은데...
<hanbin973> 네 머큐리얼 파일이죠.
<hanbin973> 용량이 200메가 대인것을 보아 분명히 소스코드가 어떻게 포함되어있는거 같은데..
<Jinseok> 그냥 한아얄씨는 irc.hanirc.org 및 kr.hanirc.org(한국 전용) 및 purple.hanirc.org 및 ddos.hanirc.org 및 64.71.156.44 및 114.111.56.143 및 holywar.hanirc.org 으로 주소 넣어주시고, 포트는 기본적으로 8080 혹은 6664-6667 로 열어주시면 됩니다.(보통은 6666이 아니고 8080입니다. 원래 8080이 기본입니다.)
<hanbin973> 이 머큐리얼 파일은 어떻게 쓰는거죠 =.=?
<hanbin973> 번들파일인가
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> dksl
<Jinseok> 그냥 한아얄씨는 irc.hanirc.org 및 kr.hanirc.org(한국 전용) 및 purple.hanirc.org 및 ddos.hanirc.org 및 64.71.156.44 및 114.111.56.143 및 holywar.hanirc.org 으로 주소 넣어주시고, 포트는 기본적으로 8080 혹은 6664-6667 로 열어주시면 됩니다.(보통은 6666이 아니고 8080입니다. 원래 8080이 기본입니다.)
<Jinseok> 그냥 한아얄씨는 irc.hanirc.org 및 kr.hanirc.org(한국 전용) 및 purple.hanirc.org 및 ddos.hanirc.org 및 64.71.156.44 및 114.111.56.143 및 holywar.hanirc.org 으로 주소 넣어주시고, 포트는 기본적으로 8080 혹은 6664-6667 로 열어주시면 됩니다.(보통은 6666이 아니고 8080입니다. 원래 8080이 기본입니다.)
<hanbin973> 레디토엑트님 계속 끊기네요 ??
<readytoact> 아니 이놈의 피진이 미쳤나;;;
<Jinseok> 피진 사용금지!!!!!!!!!
<jincreator> hg 자체는 소스 파일이 아닌 기록 파일인 것 같은데요.
<hanbin973> 아 이제 어떻게 하는지 알겠다
<readytoact> Jinseok: -0-.. 전 이게 그냥 편해서요
<jincreator> hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-beta/ beta-src
<readytoact> 분도사마는 바쁘신가
<jincreator> 전 피진 잘 썼었는데 아무 문제 없었습니다만...
<hanbin973> 그런데 그런 기록파일 따위가 200메가 대일리가.. 이건 딱 파폭 소스크기랑 맞먹느데
<readytoact> 전화도 안받으시고
<Jinseok> 기본적으로 접속 때는 irc.ubuntu.com 으로 하고 안될경우 irc.freenode.net 으로 접속하세요
<Jinseok> 기본적으로 접속 때는 irc.ubuntu.com 으로 하고 안될경우 irc.freenode.net 으로 접속하세요
<Jinseok> 기본적으로 접속 때는 irc.ubuntu.com 으로 하고 안될경우 irc.freenode.net 으로 접속하세요
<jincreator> # as hundreds of megabytes of history is downloaded to .hg
<readytoact> usb우분투 만드는데 4기가면.. 좀 작죠?
<jincreator> 이백메가니 용량도 비슷한 것 같은데요.
<jincreator> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Mozilla_Source_Code_%28Mercurial%29
<Jinseok> 기본적으로 접속 때는 irc.ubuntu.com 으로 하고 안될경우 irc.freenode.net 으로 접속하세요 irc.freenode.net은 우회경로 입니다.
<hanbin973> 뭐.. 이유는 모르겠고 unbundle 하니까 막 CPU 를 갈구는게 무슨 앞축파일 푸는 삘. 그냥 clone 하면 안그렇거든요
<Jinseok> 될수 있으면 크롬 혹은 파폭으로 접속하여서 webchat.freenode.net 으로 접속 바랍니다
<jincreator> 아, 그 방법도 있네요.
<Jinseok> 혹은 xchat 을 이용한 접속 바랄께요
<Jinseok> 피진은 진짜 미친 메신저라
<readytoact> Jinseok: ;;;전 이제까지 피진 잘썼는데요;;;
<hanbin973> ( 포기하면 편해요.. )
<jincreator> 네, 저도 피진 잘 썼습니다.
<Jinseok> 플러그인도 지멋대로 추가하다 맛이 가버리고 지멋대로 peer 를 리셋 시킵니다
<hanbin973> 저도 엠파시랑 피진 계속 쓸려다가 걍 열받아서 엑쳇 ㄱ
<jincreator> 폴더가 src면 먼저 hg init src
<Jinseok> 피진으로 네이트온 쓰시죠?
<jincreator> cd src
<jincreator> hg unbundle /path/to/your/repository.hg
<jincreator> 하면 되는데 시간이 꽤 걸린다고 하네요.
<readytoact> 엄... 2.8 버전이 좀 불안정한가부네요
<Jinseok> 또 Connection reset by peer 뜨군요
<readytoact> -0-...
<readytoact> 2.6 구해 깔아야겠네
<Jinseok> readytoact 님 네이트온 때문에 피진쓰시죠?
<readytoact> 다시 좀 다녀오겠습니다.
<hanbin973> 엠파시 쓰세용 ㅋ
<Jinseok> 그냥 엑쳇
<readytoact> Jinseok: 아뇨 그건 아니고
<Jinseok> 쓰세요
<jincreator> 엠퍼시가 더 안좋습니다!
<Jinseok> 엑쳇 레알 추천 해드림
<readytoact> 네톤도 있고 지톡도 있고 icq도 있고
<Jinseok> 구글톡을 누가 씁니까? 대한민국 이 땅 안에서는 먹히는 것이 네이트온과 윈도우 라이브 메신저 밖에 없다는 사실!
<hanbin973> 어짜피 모질라에서 hg clone 으로 소스 받을려고 노력하면 정신건강에 안좋습니다. 이건 그래도 좀 나을거 같네요 ㅋㅋ bundle 파일이 안에 소스코드를 가지고 있는게 맞는거 같습니다. ㅋ
<hanbin973> 걍 채팅안하면 되요 ㄷ
<jincreator> 음...원래는 clone이 맞는 방법인데...
<Guest36572> oops
<Jinseok> 뭐 병마트폰 이라면 카카오토오옼과 다음 마이피플,나베르 톡이 있겠지만요
<OPOPOP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<disint> ...
<hanbin973> 진짜 hg clone 해서 모질라 소스 받을려고 하면 속도 극악
<disint> 왜 이미 로그인되어있다고 뜰까요...? ;
<Jinseok_youngja> 난 용자라서
<Jinseok_youngja> Jinseok_youngja 라고 바꿈 ㅋㅋ
<disint>  /_\...
<Jinseok_youngja> 어?
<Jinseok_youngja> 한닉이 안돼군요
<jincreator> hg pull을 안해도 되는지 모르겠네요.
<jincreator> 프리노드는 한글닉 안됩니다.
<Jinseok> 전 이만 나가겠습니다
<jincreator> 수업 끝나서 이만 저도 갑니다.
<hanbin973> 냠..
<Jinseok> 그리고
<hanbin973> 역시 tip 파일 다운받는게 제일 빠르군
<Jinseok> 자게에
<hanbin973> ?
<grrrrr> 음..
<hanbin973> 오징어.. 좋죠 ㅋ
<grrrrr> 로그아웃 할때 마다 닉이 이미 로그인 되어 있다고 나오는군요..
<imsu> grrrrr: 잉 r이 좀 많이 늘어났네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 우리 포럼 아얄씨 서버를 freenode 에서 ozinger 로 바꾸자는 제안을 했습니다. 찬성 많이 해주세요~~(오징어는 확실히 국내 아얄씨 서버라 반응이 빠릿하고 한닉이 된다는 장점이 있습니다. 그리고 utf-8 서버고요)
<Jinseok> 이제 그만갑니다
<Jinseok> 우리 포럼 아얄씨 서버를 freenode 에서 ozinger 로 바꾸자는 제안을 했습니다. 찬성 많이 해주세요~~(오징어는 확실히 국내 아얄씨 서버라 반응이 빠릿하고 한닉이 된다는 장점이 있습니다. 그리고 utf-8 서버고요)
<Jinseok> 이제 그만갑니다
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 쩝 ..
<readytoact> 역시 버전 문제였어
<grrrrr>  /.\
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 여러분들은 인스턴트 라면중에 뭐가 제일 좋나요?
<hanbin973> 역시 짜파게티가 ㄷ
<grrrrr> 볶음짬뽕면이요
<hanbin973> 전 갑니다~
<readytoact> ㅡㅡㅋ 한아얄씨 문자셋이-
<grrrrr> imsu :: 점점 rrr만 늘어납니다..
<readytoact> bundo:
<readytoact> bundo
<drake_kr> CDROM이 없는데 CD를 신청해서 뭐해..
<readytoact> drake_kr: 선물용 :)
<readytoact> bundo:
<readytoact> bundo:
<ndsin> readytoact
<ndsin> readytoact
<bluedusk> ndsin,
<bluedusk> ndsin,
<ndsin> drake_kr
<ndsin> drake_kr
<ndsin> shriekout
<ndsin> shriekout
<ndsin> yemharc
<ndsin> yemharc
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 퇴근 30분전에는
<ndsin> 놀아야하지않나요
<yemharc> 읭.......
<shriekout> 퇴근 했는데?
<shriekout> 아직도 일하나옹? 신기...  ;;;
<drake_kr> 하지만 퇴근이 오전 12시 30분이라던가..
<yemharc> 언제나 생각하는데
<yemharc> 된다/안된다가 있고
<yemharc> 되긴 하는데 어렵다.........가 있는데
<ndsin> 헐...................
<yemharc> 후자는 정말 윗사람들과 공감대를 형성하기 힘든거같아요
<drake_kr> 전 그래서
<drake_kr> 그냥 안된다. 로 하죠
<yemharc> 네, 그게 정답인듯;;
<drake_kr> 그리고 안되는걸 포기하게 만드는건
<drake_kr> 시간이죠
<drake_kr> 6개월 걸립니다.. 등등..
<drake_kr> '그거 간단한거 아니야?' -> '그럼 직접 하시등가염'
<readytoact> ndsin:
<readytoact> nd
<readytoact> ndsin:
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ ndsin 내가 그리운가요
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ndsin님 회사에서는 그게 어려울듯..
<readytoact> 군포로 함뜰까
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 우리회사 아는 분이
<ndsin> 여기에 지금 2명임
<ndsin> 저빼고
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;;;
<ndsin> 뭐이래요...
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 잉 또 있나
<ndsin> 조오기 계신 드라*님
<drake_kr> 저기요
<readytoact> 아하 그러시구나 -0-...
<drake_kr> nkp가 왜 악성코드지요?
<readytoact> 전 그냥 별관계없는
<drake_kr> nkp.com
<ndsin> 헝
<ndsin> 전 악성코드 안뜨는데
<drake_kr> 도스박스
<drake_kr> 이거 통합본으로 만들어볼까..
<drake_kr> 게임도 대충 300개쯤 모았것다..
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 아함.. 오늘 우리 인터넷 랙 이전 작업하는데
<readytoact> ndsin 요즘 회사 분위기 어떤가요?
<drake_kr> 좋지않은듯..
<readytoact> n사 너무 잘나가서-
<yemharc> drake_kr, 많이 모으셨네요;;
<drake_kr> 전에 갔을때도 그리 좋아보이진 않았어요
<ndsin> 회사 분위기라...
<ndsin> 저빼고는 좋은듯
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 곰오디오가 뻗을 정도로 mp3를 모으는 제가 msx 게임과 도스게임 모으면 장난 아니것죠?
<readytoact> 하아.. 분도사마는
<readytoact> -_- 어디간겨
<drake_kr> 총무씨가 이야기하는바로는 회사 분위기가 좋은 분위기는 아니었어요
<readytoact> 전화도 안받고
<yemharc> drake_kr, 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 뻗지는 않았잖슴니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> drake_kr: 총무씨라함은 박총?
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> free한 분위기인데
<ndsin> 어떤 면에서 좋지 않다는건지 잘 모르겠음
<readytoact> ndsin: 컨설팅팀이야 만날 나가 있응게
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<ndsin> 저 사무실임 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 담주에 나감 ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> ndsin: 대표계시나?
<drake_kr> 대표있어요?
<readytoact> -_-^ 허대표한테 좀 찔러야겠어 -0-
<ndsin> 아까 잠깐 나가셨음
<ndsin> 찌르세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내일 놀러가야지
<ndsin> 저 회사 막나가는데 ㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 레디투. 와이?
<drake_kr> 원래 막나가야죠
<readytoact> (오후 5:44:53) ndsin: 찌르세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> (오후 5:44:58) ndsin: 저 회사 막나가는데 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> (오후 5:44:53) ndsin: 찌르세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> (오후 5:44:58) ndsin: 저 회사 막나가는데 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> (오후 5:44:53) ndsin: 찌르세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> (오후 5:44:58) ndsin: 저 회사 막나가는데 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 회사가 절 아쉬워할뿐 제가 회사를 아쉬워하진 않는담니다 헤헤헵
<readytoact> (오후 5:44:53) ndsin: 찌르세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> (오후 5:44:58) ndsin: 저 회사 막나가는데 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> (오후 5:45:37) ndsin: 회사가 절 아쉬워할뿐 제가 회사를 아쉬워하진 않는담니다 헤헤헵
<readytoact> 저 자신감!
<drake_kr> 오오
<readytoact> -_-.. 회사 분위기가 안좋은거 맞구나
<drake_kr> 긍게요
<ndsin> ....
<yemharc> .........
<yemharc> 결론이 참........
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 레디투 와이?
<readytoact> kbundo: 아 분도님
<readytoact> 여쭤볼것이
<readytoact> 100원짜리임
<drake_kr> 선입금점
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> drake_kr: 그건 안되요. 수수료가 500원임 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> http://asap.ba.ro/
<yemharc> 휴일 야간에 편의점ATM으로 3원 송금해보면 그런말 쏙 들어갑니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> (수수료가 원금의 600배......)
<readytoact> ;;;
<kbundo> 나도
<readytoact> kbundo: USB우분투 맹그려고 하는데요. 4기가로 될까요?
<kbundo> 나 구월동 가는중
<yemharc> readytoact, 4그램이면 충분합니다
<kbundo> 만들기 나름
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> 그러니까 usb installer 말고
<drake_kr> usb를 꼽아서 우분투를 사용하려는 용도인가요?
<yemharc> ubuntu in usb
<readytoact> drake_kr: 네-
<drake_kr> 일단 제경우 8G가 부족하였습니다..
<grrrrr> 10000원을 뽑는데 1400원을 줘야하는 시티은행 나빠요
<drake_kr> ㄱㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<drake_kr> 혹은 ㅈㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹㄹ
<grrrrr> ...
<readytoact> 음.. 8G가 부족이다...
<grrrrr> drake_kr :: grr로 로그인이 안되요
<drake_kr> 누가 쓰나보지
<grrrrr> OOPS...
<drake_kr> readytoact :: 일반적인 용도로 사용하시려면 4G 정도면 웹서핑 정도?
<yemharc> 혹은 커넥션이 납치감금당했다던가 (......)
<drake_kr> 제경우 개발툴 이것저것 깔다보니 7G가 넘어가더라고요..
<drake_kr> 근데 그 7G는.. gui를 뺀 cli 였습니다..
<drake_kr> 그러니까 뭐 gnome이나 unity 쓰시기엔 4G로는 금방 부족함을 느끼실거에요
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59185
<grrrrr> 별모양 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저건 너무
<drake_kr> 현실적이야
<yemharc> 별 망가졌닼ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 별이 ★모양이라는건 환상이자나
<grrrrr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grrrrr> 별은 ○ 모양
<readytoact> drake_kr: 감사합니다
<readytoact> -0-.. 포럼에 내 글 점유율을 올려야겠다
<grrrrr> 아 회사에서 정규직 전환하면 경력에 인턴 6개월 경력 추가 (==진급 시기 영향 가능한거), 해외파견 희망시 가능, 연봉은 추후 통보
<grrrrr> 라고 하네요..
<grrrrr> 아 칼퇴근 시간이다
<grrrrr>  /_\
<drake_kr> readytoact :: 일단 설치용 usb를 제경우 pendrivelinux를 이용해서 만들었고
<readytoact> drake_kr: 그건 뭔가요?
<drake_kr> 설치용 usb와 타겟 usb를 꼽고 설치를 시작합니다
<drake_kr> 윈도우에서 ubuntu linux installer usb를 만드는 툴입니다..
<drake_kr> 제경우 윈7이 메인이기때문에 그렇게 했지요
<readytoact> 그럼.. 그냥 노멀한 우분투 usb로 설치해도 되겠죠?
<drake_kr> 네 인스톨러면 대부분 가능할거라고 보고요
<grrrrr> 집에서 접속하겠습니다
<drake_kr> 설치가 완료되면 설치용 뽑고 하시면 되는데..
<readytoact> 지금 바로 해봐야겠네요
<drake_kr> 설치용 usb는 용량이 다른것으로 사용하는것이 좋을겁니다.. 안 헷갈리려면요
<readytoact> -_-.. 근데 이 놈이.. x41이라 느리네;;;
<drake_kr> p3에서도 크게 오래 걸리진 않던데요
<readytoact> 아하
<readytoact> (__) 감사해요
<drake_kr> pentium iii
<drake_kr> 글고보니
<drake_kr> 우분투포럼에 직접 우분투 쓰시는 분들중
<ndsin> ㄷ잠까맒니임ㄴㄹ'
<ndsin> readytoact
<ndsin> readytoactreadytoactreadytoact
<ndsin> readytoact
<ndsin> readytoact
<readytoact> ndsin: -0-
<drake_kr> 20G 넘게 쓰시는분 계시나요? 미디어파일 빼고.
<readytoact> ndsin: http://drake.kr/59185
<ndsin> 블로그에 쓰시시다니 ㅁㅇㄴㄻㄴㅇㄻㄴㄹ
<readytoact> ndsin: 실수;;;
<readytoact>  (ㅡ_-.. (먼산)
<drake_kr> 뭘 카와이하게 잘라요
<ndsin> .........
<ndsin> 상관엄슴
<ndsin> 저런거 올라와도 저 안짤림
<ndsin> 잠깐
<ndsin> 이것도 올리진마세요..
<ndsin> ..........
<ndsin> 그런데
<ndsin> 음
<readytoact> (오후 6:05:11) ndsin: 상관엄슴
<readytoact> (오후 6:05:18) ndsin: 저런거 올라와도 저 안짤림
<ndsin> 말 한마디 내뱉을때마다
<ndsin> .........
<readytoact> -_-...
<yemharc> 20G는 넘기기 힘들지 않나요........
<yemharc> 패키지 다 깔면 될까말까 할거같은데
<readytoact> yemharc: 리눅스가 그게 좋죠
<readytoact> 아니 원래는
<readytoact> 그냥 프로그램하나만 넣어서 보내려고 한 USB가.. 4기가짜리
<readytoact> 10개를 사버려서
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 저.. 패키지 쓸만한거 몇개 설치했더니 20G
<readytoact> -0-...
<yemharc> drake_kr, 대체 뭘 깔아서 쓰고 계신겁니까 (......)
<readytoact> yemharc: drake_kr님 개발툴이 많으실 듯
<drake_kr> 음.. qt4-dev 등 dev가 붙은것들
<drake_kr> 좀 설치하다보니.. 엄청나더라고요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그......개발툴이랑 lib이라고 해도 사용하는건 어느정도 제한적인데;;
<drake_kr> 음..
<readytoact> 10.04LTS로 가야겠다
<drake_kr> readytoact :: 좋은 판단임미다
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 제가 좀 크래커 기질이 있어서요
<yemharc> 히이;;
<drake_kr> 말씀드렸었는지 모르겠습니다만
<drake_kr> 게임이 엄청 하고 싶어서 친구한테서 카피를 해오니 프로텍션이 걸려있다..
<yemharc> .........
<drake_kr> 프로텍션을 깨기 위해 며칠밤을 새면서 크래킹을 하죠..
<drake_kr> 크래킹이 되면 크랙을 하이텔에 올리고 게임은 지웠죠.. ㄱ-
<ndsin> 하이텔! 하이텔!
<drake_kr> 근데 크래커들은 대충 보시면 아시겠지만
<drake_kr> 크래킹 툴 한두개 가지고 쓰는게 아닙니다
<yemharc> 그야 크래킹으로 넘어가면 수두룩하긴 합니다만......
<yemharc> 일단 [개발용]이 표면적인거 아니었습니까 (.....................)
<drake_kr> ollydbg는 기본중의 기본이고, resource hacker, 이름도 듣도보도 못한것들 천지빼까리인데
<drake_kr> 최소 30개 이상씩 쓰고 계시죠
<yemharc> 올리디버거는 아직도 현역인가요?
<drake_kr> 당연하죠
<drake_kr> 지금도 살얼음 쓰는분들도 계시는데..
<drake_kr> soft-ice
<yemharc> ;;;;;;;
<drake_kr> 밀옹 살얼음 아시네요
<drake_kr> 윈도용도 나와있어요 도스용 아님미다
<yemharc> 전 구경(?)만 해봤어요
<drake_kr> 근데 웃긴게 제가 gdb를 잘 못 써요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 한때 크래킹 해 보겠다고 쑈를 한 전적이 있었더랬죠 (먼산)
<drake_kr> 요새는 어려울거에요
<drake_kr> 락 푸는 진입장벽이 너무 높아졌죠..
<drake_kr> 저도 어느샌가 손놓는 일이 많아졌으니..
<yemharc> 방패는 성장했습니다 :)
<yemharc> 방패는 다들 모여서 성벽을 이뤘는데
<yemharc> 창은 여전히 각자 만든 죽창
<drake_kr> 무엇이든 뚫을 수 있는 창
<drake_kr> 무엇이든 막을 수 있는 방패
<drake_kr> 그 창으로 그 방패 찔러봐 <-
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 막히긴 막히는데 반쯤만 막힙니다
<yemharc> 뚫리긴 뚫리는데 반쯤만 뚫립니다
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 지금 죽창 정도는 아니에요
<drake_kr> 크래커 툴들도 발전을 많이 했는데
<drake_kr> 제가 그 발전속도를 따라가지 못해서 낙오된거에요
<yemharc> 아뇨 툴 이전에
<yemharc> 툴만으로 해결되는 부분은 한계가 있잖아요
<yemharc> 그래서 죽창
<drake_kr> 보안의식이라면 방패에 속하는거고요
<yemharc> 영화가 사람들에게 환상을 심었죠
<yemharc> 크래킹은 니들이 보는 그런거 없다곸ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<webirc-0> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 어서와요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 근데
<drake_kr> 노가다일뿐이고
<drake_kr> 그걸 도와주는 툴들도 많고
<drake_kr> 보안쪽은 어느정도에서 성장이 멈출수밖에 없는 구조에요
<drake_kr> 스피드라는 자원이 따라붙으니까요
<drake_kr> 그리고 접근성
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 공격쪽은 방패만 신경쓰면 되는데
<yemharc> 방어쪽은 공격자와 방문자를 구분해야 하니 힘들죠
<yemharc> 기본적으로 크래킹은 테러와 형태가 같은 식인지라.......
<drake_kr> 네.
<drake_kr> 그래도 그 공격이란거 자체가 그리 녹록한것만은 아니라서..
<drake_kr> 제가 뭐 어셈유저라고 말하고 다니는 이유는
<SILVER_LUIS> 저질문 하나만 드릴께요 왜 웹아얄씨 HANIRC서버는 접속이 안되나요?
<drake_kr> 한때 날리던 크래커였기 때문이죠.. ㄱ-
<yemharc> freenode로 오신겨면 안될거에요
<drake_kr> silver_luis :: /server ddos.hanirc.org 안되면 안되는검미다
<SILVER_LUIS> 아 감사요
<yemharc> 전 크래킹쪽은 진짜 말 그대로 폼만 잡아봤고
<yemharc> 되려 보안쪽으로 공부 쪼~금 했습니다
<drake_kr> 그 두개는 매우 깊은 관계가 있는건데요
<yemharc> 처음엔 당황했죠. 보안관련 서적을 구해다 폈더니 처음 나오는게 '서버에 접근하는 사람의 통제' 이러니 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그러니까 그 해킹이란건
<drake_kr> 서버에 접근하지 않아야 할 사람이 접근하는거잖아요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 물리적인것도 포함해서요
<drake_kr> 매우 깊은 상관관계가 있는거죠
<drake_kr> 네.
<yemharc> 그리고 실제 시스템이 뚫리는것보다 사람이 뚫리는 경우가 압도적이기도 하구요
<yemharc> 이름하여 소셜해킹(크래킹)
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 제가 너무나도 재미있게 읽었던 동급해커 <-
<drake_kr> 거기서 자주 나오는것이, 권한을 가지고 있는 호구의 휴대폰을 해킹하는거였죠..
<yemharc> 동급해커면 꽤 오래된거 아니던가요
<drake_kr> 네 20년쯤 됐죠..
<drake_kr> http://digitalangelmaster.wordpress.com/2008/07/31/%eb%8f%99%ea%b8%89%ed%95%b4%ec%bb%a4/
<yemharc> 그거 저 고등학생때인가 재판이 나왔던거로 기억해요
<yemharc> 00년이었던가
<drake_kr> 제가 알기로 93년도에 완결이 났지요..
<yemharc> 음...그럼 그냥 재고였나;;
<drake_kr> 사실, 해커 이야기라고는 해도..
<yemharc> 여튼 그 당시에 yes24에서 구했었을겁니다
<drake_kr> 재미있었어요
<drake_kr> 주인공은 슈퍼맨 <-
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 말이 안된다 안된다 생각은 하지만
<drake_kr> 꽤 그럴싸해서..
<yemharc> 그럴싸......만 하지만요
<drake_kr> 재밌는건 작가가 컴퓨터에 대해서 전혀 모르는 상태에서 소설을 쓰기 시작했다는거죠
<yemharc> 취재의 힘? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 안명휘님 지금 '우분투의 우짜도 모르는데 오픈소스 하고있어'라고 하지만 저 작가는 컴퓨터의 컴짜도 몰르는데 소설을 썼지요..
<drake_kr> 아는사람들은 너무 많이 알기 때문에 저런식으로 소설을 쓸수가 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그야 뭐.......그 단계로 가면 '현실은 시궁창'이............... (먼산)
<drake_kr> 소설에서도 plc가 나오지요
<yemharc> 전력선통신 말씀이신가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 전 그게 실제 사용되고 있는줄도 몰랐어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 연구소 레벨의 기술단계로 인식하고 있었죠
<drake_kr> 전.. 실제 사용하려고 필드테스트 하다가..
<drake_kr> 건의한사람 조낸 욕하고.. 내쫓은적도..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그땐 제가 대표로 있었을때니..
<drake_kr> plc통신에 대한 선입견이 그때 생겼어요
<drake_kr> 지금이야 어느정도는 좋아졌겠지만 그래도 히카리에 비하면 뭐 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 필리핀 회선 문의가 왔네요.. -.-
<drake_kr> 요새 필리핀에서 사업하려는 사람들이 또 생기나보네..
<drake_kr> 좋은 현상..
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kr> 니 취팔러마?
<grr> 밥먹었냐구요?
<grr> 고기줘요
<drake_kr> 오시등가여
<grr> 아 월급날 되면 미련없이 갈축으로 하나질러야지
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 느껴지는 고무
<grr> 그렇죠
<grr> 어떻할꺼에요
<grr> 영감님 땜에 고무가 느껴져
<drake_kr> 지를때
<drake_kr> 텐키리스 원츄
<Seony> grr: 리니어 살짝 추천해드립니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 리니어는 흑축
<grr> Seony :: 리니어가 무엇인가요
<grr> 엇 벌써 대답이
<grr> 청축은 회사에서 쓰긴 시끄러울꺼 같아요
<Seony> 리니어도 충분히 시끄럽답니다. ㅎㅎ
<grr> 아...
<grr> 갈축 사야겠네요..
<drake_kr> 가벼운건 청축
<drake_kr> 무거운건 흑축
<grr> drake_kr씨 집에서 쳐보니까
<drake_kr> 무게가 아니라
<Seony> 가볍고 부들부들한건 딱 질색이라서 저는 무조건 흑축이죠.
<grr> 진돗개, 세종대왕때 쓰던 키보드의 느낌이
<grr> 살아나더라구요
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 젠장
<drake_kr> http://www.smartgadget.kr/592
<drake_kr> 적축은 뭐지
<Seony> drake_kr: 적축은 흑축의 키압을 줄인 버전입니다.
<drake_kr> 아아.
<grr> oops
<Seony> 근데 저한테는 흑축도 너무 부드럽더라구요...
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr> grr : http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart/item.php&it_id=1279677553
<grr> drake 씨의 스카이디지탈 체리 청축 잠깐 쳐봤는데
<grr> 오른쪽 시프트가 살짝 아쉽..
<drake_kr> 난 개만족
<grr> 기계식은 엔터키 큰거
<grr> 잘 없죠?
<drake_kr> 난 큰걸 선호해서 이걸로
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<grr> 아우
<Semosi> 더운 여름시작같은 저녁입니다. :-)
<Semosi> 역시 조용하군요 어떻게 대화를 열어볼까나?
<grr> 아우 인터넷...
<grr> 인터넷때문이라도 고시원을 벗어나야겠네요...
<grr> 혹시 엔터키 큰 기계식 키보드도 있나요?
<Semosi> 그러고 보니 엔터키가 언제부터인지 작아졌구나
<grr> 네..
<grr> 전 독수리라서 딱 표준(?)인 것을 찾거든요...
<grr> 위치를 감으로 찍어서 치거든요..
<Semosi> 예전엔 'ㄴ'모양이었던 것 같은데
<grr> ㄴ 을 좌우로 뒤집은 모양이요?
<Semosi> 네
<grr> Semosi  요즘은 그런 기계식은 안나오죠..?
<Semosi> 저번에 보니 키보드를 기계식만 전문적으로 찾는 분들이 있긴 하던데 가격은 좀 비쌌던것 같습니다.
<Semosi> 대체로 많이 나오지 않고 그래서 과거의 것 가진것을 자랑스럽게 이야기 하는 분들도 계신것 같던데
<Seony> Semosi: 안녕하세요. 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<Semosi> Seony: 네 오랜만에 뵙습니다. 여긴 더운데 늘 그곳은 그래서 잘 못느끼시죠?
<Seony> 네. 그나마도 바람이 강해서 그늘에 있으면 더운걸 잘 모르고 살죠.
<Semosi> 이제 더위시작이라 아침 저녁은 시원하고 낮엔 덥습니다.
<grr> 으아.. 비싸군요..
<Semosi> 곳 들어오신다고 하셨죠? 일정은 정하셨어요?
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 텐키리스가 좋은데..
<Seony> Semosi: 네. 8월 3일부터 17일까지입니다.
<drake_kr> 텐키리스에 ㄴ자는 졸비싼듯..
<Semosi> drake_kr: 님을 뵙게 되네요 포럼에서 이름은 자주 봤습니다. ^^
<drake_kr> 어어?
<grr> ...
<grr> ㄴ 자를 원합미다
<Semosi> 첨엔 드라코 하고 헷갈렸습니다. ^^
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> grr :: skydigital은 ㄴ자가 맞지만 텐키리스가 없어..
<grr> 읔..
<Semosi> 포럼의 검색기능이 참 유용하네요 '작성자' 이름으로도 가능하고 말입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> Seony: 님 요즘 아이패드랑 맥은 어떻게 사용하게 계세요?
<Semosi> 뭐 재미있는 일 하시는 건가요?
<Seony> Semosi: 요즘은 거의 일하는데 많이 씁니다. 아이패드는 여전히 제 와이프의 장난감이구요..
<Semosi> 신기하고 즐겁고 재미난것 있음 좀 풀어주세요
<Seony> 맥에서 Air Video 서버를 돌리면 아이패드에서 인코딩된 영상을 볼 수 있거든요.
<Seony> 이게 아주 기가막힌지라, 제 와이프가 컴퓨터 앞에 앉는 일이 거의 없습니다. 와이프 노트북에 먼지가 쌓였어요.
<Semosi> 그럼 아이패드는 결국 디스플레이 전용이 되네요 ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠.
<Semosi> 뭔가 만들어 내기 보다는 만들어 지는 것을 활용하는 용도가 지배적이네요
<Seony> 그 외엔 늘 같습니다. 이번에 아이폰4를 장만했거든요. 앱스토어에서 맨날 앱 찾아다닙니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 저는 어디까지나 엔드유저를 지향하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 그런데 혹 3D 좌표를 가지는 모델링은 맥에서 어떤 소프트 웨어를 많이 사용하나요?
<grr> 아아 air video
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 그런 쪽은 잘 모르겠습니다.
<grr> air video로 23분 정도 되는 에니메이션 한편을 볼때 50mb 정도 소모하더군요
<Semosi> 요즘 토목이나 건축은 BIM이라고 부르는 3D 기술을 도입하는 과정인데
<Seony> grr: 저는 그냥 실시간 인코딩으로 봅니다.
<Semosi> 뭔가 될듯은 한데 왠지 아~~ 하는 짜릿한 것은 없는 것 같습니다.
<grr> seony 네 실시간 인코딩으로 보는데도 50mb 들더라구요
<Seony> grr: 50mb가 든다는 건 무슨 말씀이에요? 제가 잘 이해가 안가서요....
<grr> 아 스트리밍으로 봤을때 wifi나 3g로 총 사용되는 데이터량입니다
<Semosi> 아이패드는 1,2로 2가지 종류이잖아요. 그런데 기능상 차이가 큰가요?
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요. 저는 그냥 집안에서만 써서요..
<Seony> Semosi: 아마 성능차이가 클 거에요.
<Seony> 일단 디자인에서부터 차이가 많이 나구요...
<Seony> 아이패드1으로도 아직 Infinity Blade 돌리는데는 지장 없어서 다행입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 음 멀티미디어를 많이 활용하려면 2가 더 적합하게요
<Semosi> 하겠습니다.
<Seony> 아무래도 새로운 제품이 나왔으니 당연히 2를 사는 게 정답이겠죠.
<Semosi> 네 가격차이가 있더군요..좀 많이
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 미국은 별로 안나거든요...
<Semosi> 음 실제적인 가격보다는 중고 가격이 더 정확할것 같습니다.
<Seony> 가격차이가 있다고 말씀하시니 드리는 말씀이지만, 아이패드1의 성능이 아직까지는 좋습니다.
<Semosi> 매장에서는 크게 차이는 두지 않고 공급처에서 약간 편차가 있는것 같습니다.
<Seony> Infinity Blade라고, Unreal3 엔진이 탑재된 게임이 있는데 이게 아이패드1에서도 여전히 쌩쌩 돌아가거든요.
<Semosi> 음 애초부터 단기사용이 아닌 장기적인 안목에서 만드는 것이 애플의 장점이긴 합니다.
<Seony> 음... 전 그런거 신경 안쓰고 그냥 사서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥 쓰시는 분들이 다들 하시는 말씀이지만, IT 기기를 모두 애플 제품으로 통일하면 기계들간의 연동에서는 최고의 편안함을 제공해주거든요.
<Semosi> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 너무 편하죠
<Seony> 연결이 되니안되느니, 뭐가 붙니 안붙니 하는 것 따위의 고민을 할 필요가 없습니다. 고민 자체를 안하게 만들죠.
<drake_kr> 신경쓰지 않으면 어느새 붙어있는거죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 그러니 아예 신경을 안쓰고 삽니다. "당연"한 거거든요.
<drake_kr> '붙여야 하는것에 신경써야 되는것'이 아니라 '원래 되는건갑다' <-
<Seony> 심지어는 아이폰에서 제 맥서버로 VPN연결조차도 고민할 필요가 없습니다. 그냥 아이디랑 비번만 치면 바로 연결이 되거든요.
<drake_kr> 진정한 맥 유저는
<drake_kr> 키보드의 필요성에 대해 고민을 하죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> drake_kr: 제가 얼마 전에 흑축을 하나 장만하면서 느낀 건데요, 키보드는 진짜로 쳐보고 사야겠더라구요.
<drake_kr> 전 걍 샀는데..
<Seony> 저도 그냥 샀어요.
<Seony> 흑축이 키압이 세다고 해서 그냥 샀는데 세기는 커녕 너무 부드러워서 오타가...
<drake_kr> 근데 청축키보드를 피씨방까지 갖고다니는 애들이 있더라고요..
<Seony> 프로게이머 지망생인갑네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 민폐임..
<drake_kr> 집에서 쓰는 저는 당연히 청축입니다
<Seony> 게임할 때 무한입력은 PS2에서나 지원되는 건데...
<drake_kr> 차라리 조이스틱을 사지..
<grr>  /.\...
<grr> 마비노기 싱나게할땐 마우스 들고 다녔었는데..
<yemharc> 오늘도 시작된 삽질
<grr> 서울에 원룸싼대는 얼마나 하나요..?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 구로쪽은 보통 200에 30 수준인거같아요
<grr> 대충 회사까지 출/퇴근이 1시간 선이면
<grr> 옮길까 생각해보고 있어서요
<grr> 계신곳이 구로 디지털단지세요?
<yemharc> 그 근처에요
<yemharc> 근데 애초에 회사 근처에 막 붙어있는것들이 다 그런거에요
<grr> yemharc :: 붙어있는대가 비싸단 말씀이시죠?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 비싼게 아니라 나름 최저가라고 할만한 것들 가격대가 그렇다구요
<grr> 아아..
<grr> 이동네는 일단 고시원이 42면 원룸은 가격이 산으로..
<grr> 200:30 이면 에어컨이나 뭐 그런건 있나요?
<drake_kr> 이거 괜찮으려나 http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=665&catalog_num=&mart_id=iomall&level=&mother_catalog_num=148700
<yemharc> 그것까진 잘;;
<yemharc> 근데 그렇게 좋은 방은 아닐거에요
<grr> 고시원보다만 나으면...
<grr> drake_kr :: 하나 만드세요
<grr> 학교에서 avr로 뭐 만드는게 레포트여서
<grr> 조이패드 만들어서 냈는데
<grr> 문제는 딜레이가 100ms...
<drake_kr> ...
<grr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkC37DylchQ&feature=player_embedded
<grr> 어릴때의 로망은 3단 합체 로봇이었었는데..
<drake_kr> 3단분리 조석?
<grr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMH5wfwXTZQ&feature=player_embedded
<grr> 요런거
<drake_kr> 하지만 현실은 그렌라간 16간멘
<drake_kr> 커피 한잔씩들 하시죠
<grr> 우쥬 롸이크 커피?
<drake_kr> wanna coffee?
<grr> coffee plz
<Seony> grr: ㅎㅎ. Would you like "to drink" coffee?
<drake_kr> sure
<drake_kr> Seony :: he dont wanna exact sentence. just joke like 박명수
<Seony> haha 오케바리.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아우
<drake_kr> 영어는 어려움
<readytoact> -_-a
<grr> wt..
<grr> ㅈㅅ...
<readytoact> drake_kr: (__) 일단 우분투 라이브 부팅해서 4G USB에 설치중예요 :)
<drake_kr> grr, beer plz
<drake_kr> 잘되고있남요
<grr> 맛나는 밀러
<readytoact> drake_kr: 뭐 아직 용량 딸린단 소린 안나오네요. 근데
<readytoact> 이렇게 되면 드라이버는 어떻게 잡는걸까요?
<drake_kr> seony :: im buying 하면 '내가 쏜다' 뭐 그런 뜻인가요
<readytoact> 아임 빠잉~ 인사;;;
<drake_kr> readytoact :: 하드에 설치하는것과 동일합니다
<Seony> drake_kr: 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하나 알려드릴까요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> "내가 쏜다" = It's on me.
<readytoact> drake_kr: 그럼.. 장치를 옮기면 부팅이 안될 수도 있을까요?
<drake_kr> 부팅 자체가 안될일은 별로 없을듯 싶은데요
<readytoact> It's on you 하면.. 네가 쏴라- 이건가요?
<Seony> 응용문장. 술집에서 "이거는 서비스입니다." = It's on the house.
<Seony> readytoact: 네. ㅎㅎ 비슷합니다.
<readytoact> drake_kr: -_-ㅋ 어떤 예상되는 문제가 있을가요
<readytoact> 이거 아무데나 꽂아서 잘 되게 맹글어야 하는데
<readytoact> 다 된듯허니
<readytoact> 다시 리붓을
<drake_kr> 음.. 제가 social network 영화에서 새버린이 마크한테 let's celebrate. im buying 이라고 했거든요
<readytoact> ;;
<drake_kr> 번역이 자축하러 가자, 내가 쏠게 <- 라서..
<drake_kr> 그게 자주 쓰이는건줄 알았는데 아닌가보네요
<drake_kr> 음
<Seony> 미국영화에서 그리 말했다면, 그것도 일종의 구어체라고 말할 수도 있을 것 같네요.
<Seony> 근데 "on 누구누구"가 원래는 맞는 표현이니까, on으로 쓰시면 어느 누구에게나 뜻이 통하는 영어로 생각하시면 되겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 아웅 영어를 배우는데 들어가는 한국어..가 너무 어려워요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어쩌면 번역이 틀렸을 수도.. ㅎㅎ
<grr> take on me
<drake_kr> take me on?
<grr> 노래도 있잖아요 take on me
<drake_kr> 느낌상 짧고.. 해서 자주 쓸줄 알았는데..
<drake_kr> take on me -> 날 가져요 엉엉
<grr> 엉엉 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 날 가져요 일까요 날 대려가줘 일까요
<drake_kr> 아오 조석만화
<drake_kr> 밥칸에 소세지 가득 <-
<drake_kr> 써니님? -> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=52946&no=278&weekday=tue
<wow> hi
<grr> ni hao
<Seony> drake_kr: ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> zzzzzzzzzz
<ndsin> 오셔틀 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 8시 반이니까
<ndsin> 음음
<ndsin> 1시간 공부하고
<ndsin> 9시 반에 간만에 조깅좀 하고... 12시에 자면 되겠다 굳굳
<lyuso> 피곤해.......
<readytoact> bundo:
<readytoact> bundo:
<Ponics_OTL> 흠냐...
<Ponics_OTL> 허구언날 매일 매일 똑같은 노가다~! 원.투.뜨리~!
<drake_kr> readytoact :: 다른 pc에서 돌려보세요.. 랜쪽에 문제가 있을수도 있지요..
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 하이요.
<drake_kr> 어서와요
<drake_kr> 이따가 피자를 시켜먹을까요
<drake_kr> 아니면 치킨..
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 세미나 일정이 25일로 잡힌듯 합니다.
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 부럽습니다. 야식에 대한 선택권을 가지고 있으시니...
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 전... 그런 선택권 마져 없다는... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<drake_kr> 먹을수 있다는것만으로도 행복
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 제가 세미나 가면 때리게요?
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / ㅎㅎ 슬마ㅇ
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / ㅎㅎ 슬마효~! 저같이 힘없는 사람이 어케 ... 도리어 저를 때리지 말아주세요~! ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<drake_kr> 소주 한잔 때려야죠
<lyuso> 야식이라......
<Ponics_OTL> 훔... 차 때문에 아마도 술은..
<bundo> 조용하네요
<bundo> 집에 돌아 와 컴앞에 않자 혼자 타자를 치노라.
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<Terras> 휴융.. 휴융... 바람좀 불어드릴게요..
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 흠냐... 날씨가 덥사옵니다..
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 내일은 비가 올런지효 ?
<bundo> 내일 비가 안올듯합니다.
<bundo> 막걸리 마셔서 안저린지 암틈 몸이 안저리나이다
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 방금 밖에서 모기님들에게 헌혈 하면서 흡연을 하는데 달님 주변에 무리가 지었사옵니다..
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 달무리가 지면 그 다음날에는 비가 온다는 속설이 맞는지효 ?
<bundo> 혹시 눈이 흐린건 아닌지요 ?
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 아.. 저의 눈이 난시가 있사옵니다.. 넙죽..
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> "달무리 후에 비오는 확률은 보통 60∼70%정도로 정확도가 상당히 높다고 합니다."
<bundo> 그러나 내 몸 보다 정확치 않습니다.
<bundo> 암튼 몸 안저려요 ㅎ
<jincreator> (...)
<Ponics_OTL> jincreator: / 어서오세요..
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 내일도 노가다를 해야 하는데 비가 오면... 노가다를.....
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<bundo> 내가 진짜 잘 배운 거라고 생각하는건
<bundo> 신학도 철학도 컴퓨터도 아닌
<bundo> 요리입니다. 으하하
<bundo> 콩국수 조금 뚝딱 해옴 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ...갑자기 콩국수 먹고 싶네요.
<ndsin> 크아
<ndsin> 조깅갔다오면서 갑자기 맥주가 막 땡겼는데
<ndsin> 편의점 문턱까지갔다가 그대로 걍 집에왔네요
<jincreator> http://www.google.com/search?q=%EC%BD%A9%EA%B5%AD%EC%88%98&hl=ko&client=ubuntu&hs=VKV&channel=fs&prmd=ivns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=I233TbiiFYOovQO04tGDDA&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CBgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1000&bih=672
<ndsin> 대단한 절제력을 발휘....
<bundo> ibm 이 100년이라 음
<ndsin> ibm은 정말 위대한 기업
<bundo> ibm   직원 두분 아는데..
<bundo> 직장 분위기  좋타는 군요 ㅎ
<ndsin> IT계의 거장은 MS나 구글이 아니라 IBM이 아닐까 싶음
<bundo> jincreator 인천 한번 와요 내가 해줄께,,,
<bundo> ^^;
<jincreator> 지금 시험기간이라...말씀만으로도 감사합니다. ^^;
<jincreator> 인천은 아무래도 거리가 좀 되네요.
<bundo> 국산 서리태라 맛 굿입니다.
<bundo> 인천 머 1시간 이면 옴
<bundo> 일산서 24분
<bundo> 차로 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Ponics_OTL 오늘 어떤 모임 갔다 왔는데...
<bundo> 아는 후배가 인천 사회적기원 지원팀에 있더군요 ㅎ
<bundo> 그리고 선배가 남구 사회적 기업 지원센터 사무국장이고요
<bundo> 역시 인천 좁아요
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 오... 역시 멋지군효...
<bundo> 올만에 인천 모임에 나들이 했는데 참 좁은 지역 연고 사회가 인천이더군요
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 우ㅂㅌ 의 다문화 가정 지원을 위한 다국어 기능이 빛을 보게 되겠군효..
<bundo> 그리고 중요한거
<bundo> 사회 단체 모임가니깐 역시 여성이 더 많아유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 남자가 3/1 임
<bundo> 흐흐
<ndsin> 어떤 사회 단체인가요?
<ndsin> 저도 방향을 좀 바꿔야겠...
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 헉.. 그런 모임이라면... 언제든이.... 불러만 주세욘...
<bundo> 마중물
<ndsin> 그 페이스북에 사진 올리신 곳?
<ndsin> 사단법인이라는데 머하는 곳인지 모르겠던데.. 머하는 곳인가요?
<bundo> http://waterforchange.or.kr/
<bundo> 여기 사용한 보드가 제로 보드 죠 ?
<ndsin> 제로보드는 아니네요
<bundo> 그럼 ?
<drake_kr> gnuboard 같은데요
<drake_kr> gnuboard4 입니다
<drake_kr> view-source:http://waterforchange.or.kr/2010/main.php
<bundo> 오 감사 drake_kr  ^^;
<drake_kr> 아 드디어 SES 노래 다 받았당
<drake_kr> 다음주중으로 하드 6TB 추가됩니다..
<drake_kr> 총 13.5TB가 되는군요
<ndsin> 데이터가 많아지고 있는데
<ndsin> 백업은 잘 하고 계십니까?
<ndsin> 백업을 위한 솔루션 도입이 필요한 시점입니다.
<drake_kr> 억세스용 하드는 따로 사용중입니다
<bundo> 헉 drake_kr 먼 데이타 센터 운영해요 ?
<bundo> 하드가 13테라 라니
<bundo> 전 200기가로 충분한데
<ndsin> 장비 구입에 xxxx만원, 솔루션 비용 xxxx만원, 동시 구매시 20% 할인 적용됩니다
<drake_kr> bundo :: 그냥 제 손에 한번 들어온 데이터는 웬만하면 안 지우거든요
<bundo> 전 200기가로 20%도 안씁니더
<bundo> 전 백업도 안해요  흐
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그냥 클라우드에 싹 올려두어도 되겠습니다..
<bundo> 그래서 제가 사용하는 우분투 환경을 코분투로 만들어 올려 놓찮아요
<bundo> 사실 그게 백업임 흐흐
<drake_kr> 하드 확보 되면 http://data.drake.kr <- 좀더 데이터를 채워놓을 계획입니다
<bundo> 전 영화나 다큐도  보고 나면 바로 지웁니다.
<drake_kr> 영화는 가끔 지울때도 있는데
<drake_kr> 다큐는 웬만해서는 안 지웁니다
<drake_kr> 특히 우주에 관한 이야기를 너무 좋아해서
<drake_kr> 과학다큐는 일단 손에 들어오면 안 나간다고 봐야지요
<bundo> 난 그냥 사실적인 현재 이야기 다큐 좋아합니다.
<bundo> 시사적인것들
<drake_kr> 2012년에 과연 멸망할 것인가.. 등..
<drake_kr> 스페이스콜로니는 어떻게 만들것인가..
<drake_kr> 태양광발전의 가능성은 어디까지인가..
<drake_kr> ndsin :: http://data.drake.kr/135 이거 보셨어용?
<ndsin> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 이거 한번 보시고
<drake_kr> 한번 시원하게 토하세요
<drake_kr> 전 진짜 한번 토했습니다..
<drake_kr> 끔찍한 장면이라던가 그런게 나오는건 아니니 비주얼적인 면은 걱정하지 않으셔도 됩니다만.. ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 넵 보고 있습니다
<ndsin> 꽤 기네요
<drake_kr> 저 한 60% 지점에서 토했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 다 봐야되나요 중간중간 땅겨봐도 되는건가요?
<drake_kr> 다 보면 무슨 내용인지 감이 안 올겁니다..
<ndsin> 프로그래머 이직업, 정말이지 위험해...
<drake_kr> 아니 중간중간 보면
<yemharc> 아............저거군요...........
<ndsin> 이거 그거군요
<ndsin> 나는 블랙회사에 다니고있다던가?
<drake_kr> 네
<ndsin> 저는 글로 봤었는데
<drake_kr> 그럼 이미 한번 토하셨겠군요..
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ 이미 직접 체험했었던 경험이 있던지라
<ndsin> 씁쓸한 웃음을 지으면서 봤었...
<drake_kr> 영화보다 글이 더 발같은데..
<drake_kr> vb.net 개발환경인데 메모리가 128mb
<drake_kr> 영화는 그나마 미화된거라.. ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아, 실화인 글을 바탕으로 영화화한 건가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<ndsin> 넵
<ndsin> 일본에 2ch이던가 올라왔던 글이었는데
<drake_kr> 제 블로그에 번역본 있습니다
<ndsin> 영화화된 경우로 알고있어요
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/23486
<jincreator> 저도 드레이크님 블로그의 번역본 먼저 보다...말았는데(너무 길어서) 할말이...안나오는...
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그저 눈물.......
<drake_kr> 그저 vb.net 개발환경 머신의 메모리가 128mb라는것만 봐도..
<drake_kr> 그때가 2007년도입니다
<bundo> 흐흐 1997년 아니고 ? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 97년에 같이 컴 사업 했던 형 소식을 오늘 들었어요
<bundo> 박사 됬더군요 인천대 교수 하고 있고
<bundo> drake_kr  홈페이지에 글쓰면 페북 연동 되게 하세요
<bundo> 그럼 저도 보러 오고 좋찮아요
<drake_kr> 음
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 현재는 twitter와 facebook이 연동되어있고 제가 공개하고싶은 글은 twitter로 발행합니다
<bundo> 나 요즘 트윗 안해서리 ..흐흐 죄송
<Ponics_OTL> 훔... 솔직히.. 아까 drake_kr 님 홈피에 있는 동영상 지금 보고 있는데...
<drake_kr> 아, facebook에 이미 연동이 되어 있어요
<bundo> 우분투 세미나서 발표좀 하셔야 겠는데요 ?
<Ponics_OTL> 저정도는 괜찮은 편이라고 생각이...
<ndsin> 저도 입사 2일만에 "xx씨, 바쁜일 있어요?" "아뇨 없는데요" "그럼 내일부터 좀 더 하다 가요" "네"
<ndsin> 그후로 3달간 10시 이전에 퇴근한 기억이 엄슴...
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 영화는 매우 많이 미화가 되어 있는 경우입니다..
<bundo> 오늘 10시넘어 집에 오니까... 아들 들 얼굴이 환하드라고요
<ndsin> 모 지금은 칼퇴가 정석이지만요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> "초중고 5일 " 내년부터 시행 ...쩝
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 작년 4월에 그런 회사 들어가서 깽판놓고 왔습니다
<drake_kr> 잔업수당 120% 챙겨서 나왔지요
<bundo> 참 it 는 왜 잔업수당 잘 안줄까요 ?
<Ponics_OTL> 훔... 저는 추석 연휴대 날밤 까면서 삽질했던 기억이...
<drake_kr> 동영상에 나오는 우에하라처럼 일하고 한달만에 560만원 받아서 나왔지요..
<Ponics_OTL> 10시에 퇴근이면 정말이지 너무나 기뻐서.. 퇴근후 술마셨다는...
<bundo> 이방 엔신은  100시간도 일주일찍지 않았수 ?
<bundo> 90시간 기본이고 ?
<bundo> 전 직장에서 ?
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 훔... 프로그래머는 그래도... 야근하면 조금이라도 잘수 있지만.. 팀장은.. 프로그래머 일할때 일하고.. 아침에 팀장 보고 할때도 께어 있어야 하고..
<ndsin> 네 일주일에 100시간 찍었었죠
<Ponics_OTL> 그게 바로 팀장의 비애...
<drake_kr> 책임자의 비애
<Ponics_OTL> 머... 그 반대로 하는 책임자들도 있지요...개발자에게 일 시켜 놓고 놀다 오던지 자던지 하고... 임원에게 깨지면 그대로 그 스트레스를 개발자에게 전달하는... 멋진.. 팀장도 있습니다.
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 혼자 다하는 팁장도 있드라고요
<jincreator> 전과라고 해야 하나...
<bundo> 그래야 안짤린다나 머라나
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 작년 4월의 팀장이 그런식이었습니다
<jincreator> 이게 미화라니...
<Ponics_OTL> 애석하게도 전 전자에 속했던... 팀장 이였지요.. 지금은 백수지만.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 임원에게 깨지면 '신입사원'을 깨는 팀장이었죠
<drake_kr> 당시, 제가 너무 유도리없이 군다고 퇴사 당할때 같이 퇴사 당했습니다
<Ponics_OTL> 훔... 언제나 교과서 나 드라마에 나오는 팀장들은 전지 전능의 능력자 들이라서... 코어 개발을 순식간에... ㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 하지만.. 현실은 반대라는거.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 사장이 팀장한테 업무 진행상황을 묻고 있는데 저보고 시켜서 제가 대답했거든요
<drake_kr> 퇴사하는날 사장이 미안하다며 술을 사주는 자리였습니다..
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 아 22분째 보고 있는데
<ndsin> 그만볼래요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 사장이 바로 '김과장도 오늘까지만 일 하세요'라고 하더군요
<ndsin> 뭐랄까 속에서 뭔가 자꾸 올라올려고해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 전 꿋꿋이 보다 60% 지점에서 토했습니다..
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 좀 지루 하군효...
<Ponics_OTL> ㅋ
<drake_kr> 다시한번 말씀드리지만 저건 상당히 많이 미화된겁니다..
<Ponics_OTL> 네 그런것 같습니다.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> +@로 한국 상황은 일본보다 좋은 상황이 아니라는건 다들 아실테고..
<Ponics_OTL> 보면서 느낀점은... 아.. 그래도 저런 회사는 천국 이군하 라는...
<drake_kr> 88세대가 불쌍하긴 하죠..
<Ponics_OTL> 영업 본부장의 구라 한마디에.. 개발팀 전원이 보름치 속옷과 갈아 입을 옷을 여행용 가방에 싸서 출근 했었던 일도 있었습니다..
<drake_kr> 이러니저러니 해도 일본의 저런 회사라도 연봉은 300만엔 정도 하는듯 싶으니..
<Ponics_OTL> 머 저정도 쯤이야머.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 연봉 1500도 안되는데 저정도로 일하잖아요 한국쪽 블랙회사는 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 블랙 회사란게 어떤 회사에요 ?
<Ponics_OTL> 머... 특히 웹하드 쪽 이나... 마이너 회사들이 그렇쵸..
<bundo> 구글링 해볼까요 ?
<drake_kr> 막장회사 <-
<Ponics_OTL> 아... 의자에 앉아서 자는것이 너무 힘들어서.. 책상 바닥에 스폰지 깔고 자는것이 너무나 행복했던... ㅋ
<bundo> 블랙회사는 경영기반이 불안정하며 감당할 수 없을 정도로 일이 많고 무보수 잔업은 일상생활이 되어 있는 회사를 의미하는 인터넷 용어로 일본에서 사용되고 있다. 또한 인간관계는 엉망진창이며 사장은 독재적이고 관리자는 무능하며 상사는 무책임하다는 포괄적인 의미도 지니고 있다.
<bundo> 구글링 결과임 헤헤
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / drake_kr 님 그런데 솔직히... IT 쪽 이 너무 미화 된듯 합니다.. ㅋ 머 현역에 계신분이니 잘 아시겠지만... 근로 환경이... ㅋ
<drake_kr> 어디까지나 88 세대의 이야기가 그런겁니다
<ndsin> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 30대 이후로는 그런 취급을 받는게 이상한거죠
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 머 30대 후반에는 대부분 PM 이 아닐까 합니다.. 요즘 개발자 찾기가 너무 힘든 상황이라고 들었습니다..
<drake_kr> 30대 후반에 pm을 하는것이 대세이니까 그런거죠
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 그래서.. 프로젝트 뜨면.. 심하면 3~4년차 가 PM 하고... 나머지 개발자들은 1년 조금 넘거나 혹은 1년 미만의 인력으로 일단 머리 채우고 시작 하는 경우도 있다고 들었습니다..
<yemharc> 후음.......
<drake_kr> 한국은 대세가 아니면 소외당하고 배척당합니다
<yemharc> 제가 많이 느낍니다
<yemharc> 비주류 언어 사용자의 비애 (......)
<drake_kr> 뱀이나 델파이라도 사용하고 계시나요
<drake_kr> 일단 델파이는 아닐테고..
<yemharc> lisp하고 scheme요 (....)
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 그래서 PM 이 거의 날밤 까고... 애들도 가르치면서 프로젝트 수행 하느냐고.. 쌍코피 흘린다고 합니다..
<yemharc> 델파이는 쓰는 사람들은 되려 대우받고
<yemharc> 뱀은 요즘 서버관리쪽으로는 많이들 쓰이고 있는데
<yemharc> 저 두개는 ............... orz
<Ponics_OTL> 파워빌더 와 델파이... 하는 사람 정말 몸값 높다는...
<drake_kr> 하긴..
<drake_kr> 델파이 이용자들이 대부분 나이가 있습니다
<yemharc> 애초에 국내 개발자에게는 저 두개 이름 물어보면 모르는 사람이 태반이에요
<drake_kr> lisp는 역사가 오래된 언어고..
<bundo> 델파이 대학 전산실 취업에 중요하지 않나유 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> scheme도 역시..
<ndsin> 입사 2주일만에 프로젝트 리더 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 델파이를 개발한 borland社가 embacadero社로 흡수당하고 나서 미래가 잘 안보이는지,
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 훔... 델파이는 주로... 지금도 쓰의는 지는 모르겠습니다만.. 주로 관리 프로그램 쪽 만들때 많이 사용했던 기억이 납니다..
<drake_kr> 신규 유입 유저가 별로 없습니다
<yemharc> 델파이는 요새 되려 서버프로그래밍에 많이 쓰이지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 그나마도 양병규님이라던가.. 그분들이 의료기기쪽에 납품을 많이 해서 아직 명맥은 유지하고 있는걸로 알고 있고요
<darkmeow_home> -ㅅ- 부뷔
<darkmeow_home> 델파이는 아직도 파워풀하죠 ...
<Ponics_OTL> yemharc: / 저대는 파워빌더가 odbc 쪽에 좀더 잘 붙어서... db 쪽이나 회계 ERP 쪽으로 파워빌더를 많이 썼던 기억이 납니다..
<darkmeow_home> 요즘에도 까일릭스 쓰는지 모르겠습니다만 ..
<drake_kr> 사실, 30만원 정도에 구할수 있었다면 제가 그냥 구입했겠지만
<drake_kr> 어디든, 쓰기 위해서는 350만원 정도 되는 돈을 들여 구입을 해야됩니다..
<drake_kr> 그냥 불법복제해서 쓰면 되지 않겠느냐..고 할수도 있겠지만..
<drake_kr> 그렇게까지 해서 프로그램 개발을 배울 친구들은 많지 않죠..
<drake_kr> 제가 델파이라는 툴 자체를 매우 좋아해서, 툴의 강력함에 대해서는 잘 알고 있습니다만,
<drake_kr> 그게.. 너무 비쌉니다..
<yemharc> 350이면 확실히........
<drake_kr> vs의 경우 학생들에게는 아예 무료로 풀리고 있고, gcc는 처음부터 무료였으니까요..
<drake_kr> 거기다 최신버전인 델파이 xe로도 win32를 겨냥한 프로그램밖에 쓸 수 없다는것도 있는데다,
<drake_kr> gnu에서 2006년 이후로 gpc도 릴리즈되고 있지가 않습니다..
<drake_kr> 너무나도 아쉬운 상황이죠..
<drake_kr> 델파이를 아시는 분들은, 개발 효율이 400%는 증가한다고들 이야기하지만..
<drake_kr> (뻥좀 보태서요 ㅋㅋ)
<drake_kr> 현실은 java입니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 자바죠 (.....)
<bundo> 오 imsu  퇴근했남 ?
<imsu> bundo: 넹 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> imsu :: 오늘 점심에도 냉면 먹었는데 또 먹고싶다
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 뭘 그리 냉면을 좋아하십니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 요가 파이어를 꿈꾸시는듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 비냉 먹고 요가 화이어 ~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 금요일쯤에 함 더 먹자 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 자제해야지
<drake_kr> 한달에 한번만 먹어야겠음
<drake_kr> 아, 수/일밖에 안되는구나
<drake_kr> 일요일날 봅시다
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 점심에요?
<drake_kr> 점심이든, 저녁이든
<imsu> 헤헤
<imsu> 네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 헤헤 전 언제나 찬성이에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<darkmeow_home> 델파이 개발환경은
<drake_kr> imsu :: bundo 님과 함께면 더 좋겠지?
<darkmeow_home> 오픈소스 아닌가보네요 ..
<drake_kr> 네 오픈소스가 아닙니다(!)
<darkmeow_home> 오랜만에 리포짓에서 까일릭스 찾아봤는데
<darkmeow_home> 나오질 않으니 ...
<darkmeow_home> 이거 rpm으로 있는듯 ...
<imsu> drake_kr: 헤헤 아직
<darkmeow_home> (+바이너리)
<imsu> 짜장면 못 먹었담시요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 난 버림받았어
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 버림 받은 남자
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 한마디로 얘기하자면 보기좋게 차인것~같아
<darkmeow_home> (삐이이익!) 네 가슴 속엔~
<darkmeow_home> 아직도 네가 ... (둥~둥 둥!둥!) ...
<darkmeow_home> 움 .. 결국 까일릭스는 ...
<darkmeow_home> 돈많은 프로그래머의 전유물이군 -ㅅ-
<darkmeow_home>  =3
<drake_kr> 닭뮤님 :: kylix 3.0이 나온 시점은 델파이8때고, 이미 한참이나 지나있죠..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 초만재(천재x10) 고수 예밀옹 =3
<drake_kr> 하지만 예밀님은 지상유닛
<yemharc> 읭;;
<darkmeow_home> 공중유닛도 아니고 지상유닛이라니 -ㅅ- ...
<yemharc> 아....... 이제 포기하고 시스템/네트워크 플머로 전향해야하나.........
<bundo> darkmeow_home 닭묘옹 ~~ 누리꿈스퀘어에 금봉어 잉어 등 있어요
<bundo> 25일 오세요 잡아서 좀 들리테니깐
<darkmeow_home> -ㅠ- 하앍.
<bundo> 25일 우분투 월 정기 세미나 합니다. 코분투 사무실 있는 누리꿈스퀘어에서 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 25일이면 다음주?
<ndsin> 후흐
<bundo> ndsin 예쓰
<ndsin> 그렇군요
<bundo> 아 내가 닭묘옹은 꼭 볼일이 있어서요
<bundo> 이런 저런 이야기도 좀하고 ^^;
<bundo> 지역 선배인데 http://blog.naver.com/ilovejin1/60132148223
<bundo> 블러그 제목이 제미있네요 "우리는 모두 누군가의 스승이며 또한 제자입니다."
<ndsin> 늦었군요
<ndsin> 내일 뵙겠습니다
<imsu> gtk 좀 누가 도와주세용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안계시나용? 히히
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 w3m 적응 안되서 검색도 힘들어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 역시 파폭이 짱 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 웬만하면 참고 써보려 했는데 ;; 영 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭
<imsu> yemharc: 안드로이드 개발자이시니;; gtk 잘 아실지도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> drawarea 에 대해서 잘 개념이 안잡혀서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안드로이드랑 gtk는 300만광년쯤 떨어져 있;;
<imsu> 헥헥;;
<yemharc> DrawArea의 개념요?
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> 그냥 이름 그대로...........;;
<imsu> 그림을 그린다인데
<imsu> 함수 그래프를 어떻게 해야 그려지는지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> w3m 으로 찾아보다가 ㅎㅎ 파폭으로 그냥 다시 찾아 보려구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아직 적응이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<imsu> cairo 이용해서 tutorial 은 그리던데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이건 또 뭔 생소한 거냥 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음...
<imsu> 쿨럭
<yemharc> pygtk라는걸 찾아서 봐보세요
<imsu> 찾아 보고는 있는데
<imsu> 파이썬도 처음인 제가 ㅋㅋㅋ 연동하기란 영 ;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좀만 더 찾아보면 될 거 같기도 ㅎㅎㅎ 아직 조금 밖에는 안 찾아봐서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> http://www.pygtk.org/pygtk2tutorial/index.html
<imsu> 큭큭 지금 영어 해석중 ㅋㅋㅋ 귀찮아서 안봤는데 다시 봐야 할것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 영어 싫어합니다 흑흑
<bundo> 나 오늘 인천시민단체 모임가서 쇼킹한건
<bundo> 나보고 선생님이래.. 흑흑
<bundo> 나 나이 좀 먹은듯 ...쩝
<bundo> 마음은 20대 초반인데..
<bundo> 몸은 50대 인듯 ~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 장로 소리 안듣는것 만해도 ===333
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / drake_kr 님이 보라고 하는 동영상 다 봤습니다... 역시 그냥머.. 밋밋하다고 나 할까효.. ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 흐 그걸 다 보다니 대단 하심
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 무엇이든지 당당히 봤다 해봤다 라고 말할려면 끝까지 다 보거나 해봐야 하는것이 저의 생각 입니다.. :)
<bundo> 인정합니다.
<bundo> 단 난 아마도 AB 형이라 그런지
<bundo> 아니 혈액형 미신이지 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 그래야 칭찬을 하던 비판을 하던 상대방에게 당당하게 말할수 있으니깐요.. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무슨 동영상이시길래 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 아 영어 해석 정말싫엉;; ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아우........ 슬슬 자긴 해야겠는데........
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어여 주무세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아.......... 일단 자러가겠습니다
<yemharc> 이번주 내내 뻘삽질이 기다리고 있는 판이니...........에휴
<yemharc> 안녕히주무세요 :)
<emm`> 한국어
<imsu> ??
<imsu> emm`: 웬 한국어요? ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-15
<grr> ni hao
<eb3ha4el> À̰ŠȤ½Ã ÇÑ±Û Á¦´ë·Î º¸À̽óª¿ä... º¸ÀÌ½Ã¸é ¿µ¾î·Î ´äº¯Á» ÇØÁֽðھî¿ä??
<grr> ?!?!
<grr> 궭콹쿽뤍핥핡깕?
<eb3ha4el> grr: can you see them in korean?
<eb3ha4el> grr: or does it appear as some kind of chinese?
<eb3ha4el> grr: is it korean you just typed in??
<grr> no
<grr> you type this : AI°A E¤½A CN±U A|´e·I º¸AI½A³ª¿a... º¸AI½A¸e ¿μ¾i·I ´aº?A≫ CØAO½A°U¾i¿a??
<grr> set UTF-8
<grr> just set UTF-8
<eb3ha4el> grr: I typed them in korean, and I see yours as ê¶ì½¹ì¿½ë¤í•¥•¡ê¹?
<eb3ha4el> i'll try
<grr> no i type : 한국어
<eb3ha4el> grr:되나요?
<grr> 네
<grr> 잘보여요
<eb3ha4el> 아 감사..
<grr> 축하드립니다 (짞짞짞)
<eb3ha4el> cp949 인줄알았네요
<grr> 아주 좋은 UTF-8
<eb3ha4el> 그러게요
<eb3ha4el> 호호
<grr> EUC-KR에 한번 대인 이후로 UTF-8만 씁니다
<eb3ha4el> 그러시군요
<eb3ha4el> 저는 잘몰라서..^^;;
<eb3ha4el> 말씀하시는김에 UTF-8 알아보니 번역 코드군요... 사용함으로서 대충어떤것인지 알기는 했찌만...
<eb3ha4el> ASCII 하고 혹시 UTF-8 차이 혹시 아시나요..?
<eb3ha4el> 기본적으로 같은데 그냥 코드가 다른건가요 아니면 아예 카테고리가 다른것인지...
<grr> 음.. 제가 알고 있는것은 부정확할 수도 있습니다만..
<grr> utf-8은 유니코드에요
<grr> ascii는 영숫자 코드이구요
<grr> 한글이나 일본어 같은 언어들은 유니코드에 들어가게되요
<eb3ha4el> ? 그말씀은 ascii 는 영어랑 숫자 특수기호만 되고 유니코드는 다언어?
<eb3ha4el> 아..
<grr> 네
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요 그럼 결국엔 같은 레벨이네요?
<eb3ha4el> 그렇군요
<grr> 네 그런대 결정적으로 다른게
<grr> 아스키는 문자를 표현하는데 1바이트가 드는데
<grr> 유니코드는 문자를 표현하는데 2바이트가 들어요
<grr> 그래서 인코딩이 다르면 깨져요 /_\
<eb3ha4el> 으흠 그렇군요..
<grr>  /.\...
<grr> 이게.. 웹에서 EUC-KR로 하면 영문 OS에서 웹브라우저로 보면 꺠지는 일이 허다해서.. UTF-8로만 만들었었어요...
<eb3ha4el> 으음
<eb3ha4el> 그렇쿤요
<eb3ha4el> 이상하네요... 혹시 한irc 서버주소 아시나요...?
<grr> yemharc :: 어서오셔요
<grr> 저도 irc 쓴지 얼마 안되서 잘 모르겠네요..
<grr> 듣기로 오징어? 인가 있다고 하던대...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<eb3ha4el> 안녕하세요
<eb3ha4el> 오징어요??
<eb3ha4el> 무슨...
<eb3ha4el> irc 클라이언트인가요?
<grr> yemharc :: 한 irc 서버주소 아시나요?
<grr> 전 아는게 없어서..
<yemharc> ddos.hanirc.org
<whatev3r> eb3ha4el, ddos.hanirc.org
<yemharc> purple.hanirc.org
<yemharc> 요 두개 정도면 하나는 될거에요
<eb3ha4el> 흠... 아무래도 ddos.hanirc.org 일것 같은데 듣기로 8080포트로 접속하면되는걸로 알고잇는데 xchat에서 어떻게 포트설정 해주는지 모르겠네요... 계속 6667 인가로 접속하네요..
<yemharc> ctrl+s 누르시고
<yemharc> 네트워크 라고 서버목록 있는데서 추가 혹은 편집
<yemharc> 그럼 제일 위에 [서버]라고 되어 있는 부분에서
<yemharc> 주소/포트 식으로
<yemharc> ddos.hanirc.org/8080
<ndsin> 아침부터 졸려서 죽겠네요
<eb3ha4el> 아 그렇군요 감사합니다 덕분에 됬네요
<yemharc> :)
<yemharc> ndsin, 저도 죽겠...........ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 으아니챠.........
<yemharc> crontab 설정을 해놓고 cron 데몬을 안 켜놓고 갔었다니 orz
<bluetux> yemharc, cron 은 설치 하자마자 ..활성화 하시는 습관을..  쿨럭.. =3=33
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> CPU군........오늘은 자네 일좀 해야겄으.........
<ndsin> ㅇ라
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 한 잘자고있었느데
<ndsin> 3분만 더 자면 10분간 자는거였는데
<grr>  /_\....
<grr> 잉여잉여
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 잉여라니요...
<grr> 정규직 전환전까지 잉여입니다 /.\
<ndsin> 비정규직인데 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 산학 잉턴 이라서요...
<ndsin> 그거 아세요? 저도 몰랐는데
<ndsin> 알고 나니까 IT쪽은 비정규직이 많더라구요
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<grr> 아..
<ndsin> 예를 들어 회사에서 정규직이다 라고 말해도
<ndsin> 1년 단위로 계약서 작성하면서(연봉협상하고) 계약서에 기간이 명시되어 있으면 비정규직임니다
<yemharc> 정식으로 정규직 계약서 받고 도장 쾅 하기 전에는 못믿습.........
<grr> 좋은정보 감사들합니다
<ndsin> 물론 회사내에서는 정규직이지만, 회사 밖 노동부 관련되서 진행하면  비정규직으로 처리되더군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 실제 정규직 계약서랑 계약직 계약서 내용이 미묘하게 틀려서 착각하기도 쉬워요
<grr> 이 회사가 사람 보안때문에... 인턴 입사할떄도 관련 계약서를 다 받았었거든요
<grr> 아마 전환할때도 계약서 나올텐대 잘 읽어봐야겠네요
<ndsin> 인턴 기간은 얼마나 되세요?
<ndsin> 6개월인가요
<grr> 네 1/3일부터 6/17일이요
<ndsin> 오홋
<grr> 아 1/2일부터였네요
<ndsin> 이제 2일 남았네요
<grr> 네 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 실장님이 7/1일 부터 정식 출근하거나 좀 쉬고 싶으면 8/1일 부터 정식 출근하라는데
<grr> 날짜를 좀 생각해보고있어요
<ndsin> 바로 정식 출근하세요
<ndsin> 7월 1일부터 정식 출근하는게 나을것같네요
<ndsin> 8월까지 가면 너무 공백이 커요
<yemharc> 사정 있는게 아니면 바로 가는게 좋아요
<yemharc> 정말 쉬고 싶으면 적당히 둘러대고 (이참에 방을 제대로 구한다거나 식으로) 1주일정도로 끝내세요
<ndsin> 그런데 7월 1일이라니
<ndsin> 회사가 좋네요
<ndsin> 보통은 그런거 없이 계속 다니느데...
<grr> 2학기 학교 남은것도 학교 다녀야하면
<grr> 학교 가는걸 최소화 하는것으로 해서 회사 다니는것도 해주신다고 하셨어요
<grr> 인터넷 강의로 때울 생각이긴한데...
<grr> 생각은 7/1일부터 출근인데 마음은 8/1이 끌리네요
<grr> 쩝...
<ndsin> 7월 1일이 낫다고 봅니다
<grr> 역시 그렇겠죠..?
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 특별한 사정이 있는게 아니고서는
<ndsin> 다음달부터 바로 출근하는게 맞다고 보여지네요
<grr> 사실 처음에 바로 출근가능햐나고 물었는데
<grr> 다음다음주 월요일날 졸업작품 발표가 있어요
<ndsin> 그러면 배려 많이 해주신거네요
<grr> 그래서 다음주부터 그담주 월요일까지는 학교를 가야한다고 말씀드렸더니
<grr> 7/1 ,8/1을 말씀하시더라구요
<grr> 분명히 신경 많이써주시는게 맞다고 생각해요..
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아흐 아침부터 일처리좀했어유
<bundo> 아 1시간 반 일했습니더
<grr> bundo :: 무슨일을 하셨습니까?
<bundo> 역시 일찍 일어나는 사람은 일꺼리가 많음
<bundo> 우분투 커뮤니티 서류 정리요
<bundo> 쩝 우리 조직 이제 서류 정리도 해야함 ..흐
<grr> 일찍 일어나는 새가 일을 더 많이 잡는다
<bundo> 네 마져요
<grr> ㅠㅠ
<grr> 옛 속담 잘못된것 하나 없군요..
<ndsin> grr 그런데 무슨일 하시는거에요?
<grr> ndsin :: 네트워크 장비 만드는 회사에요. 프로그래밍 쪽이구요
<ndsin> 그렇군요
<grr> 실장님이 무슨 업무가 하고 싶냐길래 코딩하는거면 뭐든 상관없어요 라고 말하니까 아주 좋아하시더군요;;;
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 포인터 관련해서 묻고 싶은게 있는데 혹시 C 프로그래머 계십니까..?
<grr> 구글링해서도 원하는 답을 못찾아서요..
<yemharc> 냠
<yemharc> 들어보고 모르는거면 잠수타야지 ㅇㅅㅇ
<ndsin> 프로그래머이신데 구글링해서 못찾으면 난이도가 좀 있는 질문이신듯...
<grr> -ㄱ...
<grr> 아뇨 기초적인건대 제가 개념이 부족해서요
<grr> char **a; 를 선언하고  선언한 지점 내에서 a = (char**)malloc(sizeof(char*)*5);
<grr> 이런식은 가능한데
<grr> 이 a를 파라미터로 넘겼을 때
<grr> 넘겨 받은 함수에서 a = (char**)malloc(sizeof(char*)*5);
<grr> 는 안되더라구요
<grr> 그런대 넘기것에서 a[0] = (char*)malloc(sizeof(char)*10);
<grr> 은 되고..
<grr> 그래서 예전부터 이 룰에 맞춰서 하긴 했는데
<mindhacker> 안녕하세요
<grr> 왜 안되나를 좀 알고싶어서요..
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> mindhacker, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음........
<mindhacker> 7200rpm 2.5" 하드로 교체한 Thinkpad X61은 떨림이 30% 증가 속도가 200% 증가하였습니다
<mindhacker> 발열은 10%
<yemharc> 보자........
<yemharc> 일단 더블포인터에 동적 할당인데
<grr> 네
<grr> char **a=NULL; 만 해놓은 상태에서 이 a를 파라미터로 넘겼을때 함수내에서 char** 을 동적할당을 하면 에러..
<grr> 아 free할떄도 동일하게 에러가 뜹니다
<ndsin> 2차월 배열인가요?
<yemharc> 음......... 왠지 코드는 문제가 없어 보이는데;;
<grr> ndisn :: 꼭 2차가 아니더라도 1차에서 저런식으로 써도 문제가 뜰때가 있습니다
<grr> 그래서 재수 좋게 돌아가고 있나? 라는 생각을 가지게 된거죠
<yemharc> a = (char**) malloc(sizeof(char*) * x);  이거는.......
<yemharc> a[i] = (char*) malloc(sizeof(char) * y);
<yemharc> 이런식으로 돌아가야 에러가 없지 않으려나요........
<grr> 네 그렇게 하였습니다
<yemharc> 아, 그렇네요
<yemharc> 그럼 문제가 일어날 이유가 딱히 없는게 아닌지...............
<grr> 첫번째 char** 멀록을 선언한 위치에서 크기를 할당해주냐
<grr> 함수에서 크기를 할당해 주냐의 문제입니다 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 아예 에러가 뜨는거죠?
<yemharc> 아니면 컴파일은 되고 쓰레기값?
<grr> 컴파일은 되고 쓰레기값으로 segmentation fault가 뜹니다
<grr> gdb로 보니까 malloc이나 free 시점에 뜨더군요
<grr> 제 생각에도 어딘가 문제가 생길것 같지 않은데 문제가 뜨니..
<yemharc> 음;;
<ndsin> char**를 동적할당할 이유가 있나요?
<ndsin> 좀 이상한거 같은데
<grr> 문자열을 배열로 가지려다보니 많이 쓰게 되서요..
<grr> String이 없어서 슬퍼요..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 문자열 동적할당하면 malloc(sizeof(char)*x) 하셔야하지 않나요?
<grr> a[0] 지점은 그렇게 동적할당 합니다
<yemharc> 지금 아무리 봐도 코드에 문제가 없어보이는;;
<grr> 그래서 제 개념이 뭔가 잘못잡혔나 싶어서..
<grr> 현재 그래서 우회법 1로 먼저 **지점을 동적할당 하고 넘기기
<grr> char ** a= NULL; 해두고
<grr> 함수내부에서**b 이렇게 하나 만들어서
<grr> 리턴값으로 a = b()
<grr> 이렇게 해서 쓰고 있습니다
<yemharc> 아......... 흠
<grr> 파리미터로 넘기면 메롱...
<ndsin> 뭔가 이상한데..
<grr>  ㅜㅜ..
<yemharc> 잠시 테스트를 해 봅시다 그럼......
<yemharc> a = (char **) malloc(sizeof(5*sizeof(char *));
<yemharc> a[i] = (char *) malloc(10*sizeof(char));
<yemharc> a[i] 에서 i 는 const int 정도면 에러 안나려나아.........
<grr> 이게 무조건 에러가 뜨진 않고 렌덤하게 뜹니다...
<grr> 코드량이 길어지면 뜨더라구요...
<yemharc> 그건 또............
<yemharc> 메모리는 회수 제대로 하고 있죠?
<grr> 네
<Work^Seony> 혹시 mysql을 터미널에서 출력할 때 구분자를 줘서 출력하는 방법 아시는 분 계세요...
<yemharc> Work^Seony, char_length 랑 substring_index로 쿨럭쿨렄
<yemharc> sql>  요기서 하시는거면...........
<grr>   5 void b(char **a);
<grr>   6
<grr>   7
<grr>   8 int
<grr>   9 main()
<grr>  10 {
<grr>  11     char **a=NULL;
<yemharc> Work^Seony, http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=tyboss&logNo=70081728834&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true
<grr>  12
<grr> 어라..
<yemharc> 읭
<grr>   5 void b(char **a);
<grr>   6
<grr>   7
<grr>   8 int
<grr>   9 main()
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 감사합니다. 한 번 해볼께요
<grr>  10 {
<grr>  11     char **a=NULL;
<grr>  12
<yemharc> Work^Seony, 저기 php코드가 쓸만할거에요
<grr>  13     b(a);
<grr>  14
<grr>  15     printf("%s\n",a[0]);
<grr>  16 }
<grr>  17
<grr>  18 void b(char **a)
<grr>  19 {
<grr>  20     a= (char**)malloc(sizeof(char*)*5);
<grr>  21
<grr>  22     a[0] = (char*)malloc(sizeof(char)*10);
<grr>  23
<grr>  24     strcpy(a[0],"abc");
<grr> 지금 이러면 segmentation fault
<grr> printf 지점에서 segmentaion fault가 뜨네요..
<yemharc> 읭........
<grr> 뭐가 잘못된 것일까요..
<yemharc> a[0]  <- 이거 숫자 0인거죠?
<grr> 네
<yemharc> 변수로 체인지
<yemharc> 들어갈 변수타입은 int 아니면 const int
<grr> 둘다 에러가 뜨네요..
<grr> segmentation fault
<yemharc> 음;;
<grr> ;;
<yemharc> 그럼 이제 코드 자체가 문제인데
<grr> 그렇죠..
<yemharc> 잠깐만요 일단 좀 옮겨적고;;
<grr>   8 int
<grr>   9 main()
<grr>  10 {
<grr>  11     char **a=NULL;
<grr>  12     const int n=0;
<grr>  13
<grr>  14
<grr>  15     a= (char**)malloc(sizeof(char*)*5);
<grr>  16     b(a);
<grr>  17
<grr>  18     printf("%s\n",a[n]);
<grr>  19 }
<grr>  20
<grr>  21 void b(char **a)
<grr> 이런식으로 하면 또 잘되요
<grr> malloc을 선언한 지점에서
<grr> ...
<Work^Seony> yemharc, CONCAT_WS로 해결봤습니다. :)
<yemharc> Work^Seony, :)
<grr> 오묘한 포인터..
<yemharc> 으음......-_-
<yemharc> 역시 문제를 못 찾겠.........
<grr> kldp에 물어볼까요? ;;
<grr> 그동네는 무서워서..
<yemharc> drake_kr님을 콕콕
<grr> 드레끼님은 * 만 보여줘도 현기능난다구 비켜라구 그러세요..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 드레이크님은 C언어를 좋아해~ 하지만 포인터는 싫어하지
<yemharc> (........)
<grr> (....)
<yemharc> 음냐
<yemharc> 담배한대 피고 오겠습니다아
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<bundo> 음머 재 로긴입니다
<bundo> ^^;
<yemharc> 읭.. ㅎㅎ;
<grr>  'ㅅ'
<bundo> 초개새
<bundo> 위가 머게요
<bundo> chroot
<bundo> http://code.google.com/p/open-source-class/issues/detail?id=55#c73
<bundo> zmzm
<bundo> 크크
<bundo> 아 하이 게그 인듯
<bundo> 썰렁 ~
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아.. 그러고보니 drake_kr 님이 전에 qt 프로그래밍 하신대서
<grr> ㅄ 프로그래밍? 이라고 했다가 욕먹었죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 썰렁..
<ndsin> 저는
<ndsin> 잘 이해가 안되는데
<yemharc> root도 한글로 치다 삐끗하면 (.....)
<ndsin> malloc할때 왜 char형이 아니라 char*형으로 동적할당하는건지
<cartes9> roto
<yemharc> ibus는 쓸데없이 갱장해서~
<yemharc> root = 개ㅐㅅ => (ibus 보정) 개새
<yemharc> (......)
<cartes9> yemharc, 아 오늘 도서관공익하고 싸웠어요
<grr> char**요?
<grr> char **a;
<grr> a = char(**)malloc(sizeof(char*)*5);
<grr> a[0] = (char*)malloc(sizeof(char*)*10);
<grr>  /_\;;
<yemharc> cartes9, 왜요?
<ndsin> 하긴 char*로 해도
<ndsin> sizeof라서 크게 상관 없긴 할텐데
<ndsin> 음
<cartes9> 저한테 손가락질하면서
<cartes9> 저사람에 그때 휴지갔다준 사람이라면서 쑥덕거리잖아요
<grr> ndsim, yemharc :: 문제 해결했습니다.
<grr> http://kldp.org/node/123914
<grr> 이걸 까먹고 있었었군요 ;;
<hacking_u> 휴지 갖다준 사람이라니 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 갖다준**
<hacking_u> cartes9, 이니설로 ㅅㄲ
<cartes9> 동료공익들하고
<hacking_u> 인가요;
<cartes9> ㅅㄲ가 뭐에요?
<cartes9> 새끼?
<yemharc> grr, 그르르르르르르르르...........
<yemharc> 아........프로그래밍은 너무 어려워
<yemharc> 나같은 잉여잉여는 쉘스크립트랑 놀아야지 (........)
<cartes9> 전에 한번 휴지를 갖다줬워요
<cartes9> 화장실에 휴지가 없어서
<cartes9> 휴지좀 달라고 전화해서
<cartes9> 그랫더니
<cartes9> 돌아왓는데
<grr>   8 int
<grr>   9 main()
<grr>  10 {
<grr>  11     char **a=NULL;
<grr>  12     const int n=0;
<cartes9> 웃으면서
<grr>  13
<grr>  14     b(&a);
<grr>  15
<grr>   8 int
<cartes9> 쾌변하셨어요?
<grr>   9 main()
<grr>  10 {
<grr>  11     char **a=NULL;
<cartes9> 제가 갔다드렸는데 쾌변하셔야죠
<grr>  12     const int n=0;
<grr>  13
<grr>  14     b(&a);
<grr>  15
<grr>  16     printf("%s\n",a[n]);
<grr>  17 }
<grr>  18
<grr>  19 void b(char ***a)
<grr>  20 {
<grr>  21
<grr> 음.. 안올라가네;
<grr>  14     b(&a); 15 16     printf("%s\n",a[n]); 17 } 18 19 void b(char ***a) 20 { 21 22     *a= (char**)malloc(sizeof(char*)*5); 23     *a[0] = (char*)malloc(sizeof(char)*10); 24 25     strcpy(*a[0],"abc"); 26 27     printf("%s\n",*a[0]);
<grr> 앜..
<grr> 안올라간다..
<cartes9> codepad.org
<grr>  14     b(&a); 15 16     printf("%s\n",a[n]); 17 } 18 19 void b(char ***a) 20 {
<grr> ..
<cartes9> 쓰심은 어때요?
<Eugene_Home> 앗... 누가 플러딩한다
<Eugene_Home> 이런 내가 방을 썰렁하게 해버렸군... 밥이나 먹으러 가야지
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<grr> yemharc , ndsin :: http://grr.co.kr/blog/entry/이중-포인터-동적할당?category=1
<grr> 당연한 거였었는데 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ orz
<grr> 한껀 해결하니 후련하네요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 저기서 굳이
<ndsin> 이중포인터를 써야하나요
<cartes9> 으악 2중포인터도 복잡한데 삼중포인터라니;;
<ndsin> 시작부터
<ndsin> char** a 할 필요가 있을런지
<cartes9> 배열 포인터
<cartes9> 2차원 배열 포인터
<grr> ndsin :: 문자열 배열을 가지기 위해서 더 좋은 방법이 있으면 그 방법을 따르고 싶습니다만.. 제가 아는 한도내에서는 이렇네요..
<ndsin> 배열 맞나요 ㅡㅡ; 아까 배열 아니라고 하셔서 헝..
<cartes9> 배열이랑 포인터랑 결국 같은거더군요
<grr> * 와 []가 더이상 서로 같지 않게 되었다는걸 듣긴 들었는데 확실하게는 잘 모르겠습니다
<grr> ndsin :: 헝...
<cartes9> 새로운 C버전에서는요?
<ndsin> 새로운 거에서는 잘 모르겠는데 아직까지는 같지 않나요?
<ndsin> 메모리 구조상으로 보면 같은데 음..
<grr> 그게 언제부터 바뀌었다고 문서상으로 보긴봤는데 정확히 무엇인지는 모르겠어요
<FreakyTux> []를 이용해서 선언하는건 불가능하다고 배웠네요
<grr> 아 그것인가 보군요..
<FreakyTux> int a[]; //error
<FreakyTux> int a[]={1,2,3}; //이렇게 되면 배열 선언이고
<grr> 이전에 함수에서 파라미터로 int a[] 이런식으로 받던게 아니게 된거 군요..
<FreakyTux> 파라미터로 받는건 된다고 배웠는데;;
<grr> 그런가요..
<grr> 정확히 뭐가 달라졌을까요...
<grr> (...)
<FreakyTux> 아 근데 제 책도 엄밀히 최신 표준을 반영한건 아닌 것 같아서
<cartes9> 돈받고
<cartes9> 컴파일러제작자들만 볼수있는 스펙을
<cartes9> 팔더군요
<FreakyTux> 저번에도 질문한 내용인데 int a[변수];이게 가능해졌는데 제 책에는 안 된다고 돼 있네요
<cartes9> 그게 가능할려면 힙에 가야하지않나요?
<cartes9> 배열전체가?
<grr> 그러고보니 언제 부턴가 a[변수]를 쓰고 있긴하네요..
<cartes9> 열혈강의 C/C++ 좋은책인지 않좋은책인지 모르겠어요
<FreakyTux> 네 제가 보는 책이 그거예요
<cartes9> 개정판이요?
<cartes9> 윤성우씨 책
<FreakyTux> 1판이라고 돼 있는 걸 보면 개정판은 아닌듯
<FreakyTux> 1판 4쇄 발행일 2006년 02월 14일
<cartes9> http://net.ytu.edu.cn/share/%D7%CA%C1%CF/C99%B9%E6%B7%B6.pdf
<cartes9> 여기가 스펙인듯
<FreakyTux> 개정판은 언제 나왔나요?
<cartes9> 몰르겠는데 나왔어요
<FreakyTux> 혹시 가지고 계시다면 책 맨 앞에 주황색 속지 다음장 한번 봐 주실수 있나요? 2판 어쩌고 하는 게 있을텐데
<grr> C는 테트리스가 제맛
<FreakyTux> gotoxy()노가다 ㅋ
<grr> FreakyTux :: 정답 ㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 지뢰찾기는 만들어 봤는데 테트리스는 못 만들어봤네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 오오... 지뢰찾기...
<FreakyTux> 테트리스보단 쉽지 않나요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 아 옛날에 게임피아 TV에서 할때
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 암때나 쳐도 800타 이상 나오는 군 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 그래도 사실 못만드는 사람도 많잖아요
<yemharc> 네네 저요저요
<grr> 옛날에 게임피아 TV에서 할때 사람이 직접
<grr> 이동하면서 지뢰찾기 하던거 보신분..?
<FreakyTux>  대략 비슷한 사진은 봤네요 ㅋ
<grr> 제 친구가 지뢰찾기 고급 100초 안에 깨는데... 무슨 프로게이머 마우스 보다 빠르게 움직여요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 참 싱기하던..
<FreakyTux> 고급 하다가 지뢰 6개 남기고 사ㅋ망ㅋ
<hacking_u> cartes9, ....잠수했다 돌아왔습니다
<grr> http://blog.naver.com/PostThumbnailView.nhn?blogId=realleague&logNo=70096583077&categoryNo=82&parentCategoryNo=
<hacking_u> cartes9, 그랬군요<(이제 읽은)
<hacking_u> system: 재로그인합니다
<cartes9> 뭐가 그랬군요에요? 저도 다 까먹었어요
<cartes9> 오이
<cartes9> 잉ㅇ
<cartes9> ;;
<cartes9> hacking_u, 무슨말씀하려고 하셨죠?
<hacking_u> cartes9, 아, 아까 하신 말씀 이제 봤다고 한거에요
<cartes9> 아 네에
<cartes9> hacking_u, ㅅㄲ 이니셜은 뭐에요? 새끼?
<hacking_u> cartes9, 아마도
<hacking_u> 요
<cartes9> 넵
<cartes9> 저 가볼게요 해킹유님
<cartes9> 안녕히 ^^;;
<hacking_u> 점심드시나요 모두
<FreakyTux> 흠, 점심먹을 시간이었네요;
<hacking_u> ...;
<grr> 이제 곧 쌀먹을 시간이네요
<hacking_u> 찐쌀...
<grr> 밥탐 ㅌㅌ
<yemharc> 아옼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 수업이 죄다 종강하니 시간관념도 사라짐
<yemharc> mdadm 소프트웨어 레이드가 왜 안잡히나 했더니 디스크 하나가 배드섹터 불량으로 사망 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 앜
<yemharc> 레이드 구성까진 되는데 싱크가 안돼요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 하여간 이놈의 삽질원인은 끝이 안보옄ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 저도 밥탐요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<FreakyTux> 밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥밥
<hacking_u> 저는 대공사중....
<hacking_u> 저는 이번에 하드디스크를 갈았습니다
<hacking_u> 노트북꺼
<hacking_u> 원래가 512사이즈 블럭으로 된 250G 하드였는데요
<hacking_u> 이번에 산게 WD 스콜피오 블랙 500G
<hacking_u> 근데 이게 Advanced Format 땜시
<hacking_u> 기존거에서 1:1 클론이 불가능해요
<hacking_u> -_-
<hacking_u> 250GB짜리는 지금 SMART 수치가 거의 사망 직전
<FreakyTux> 저는 왜 맨날 update-grub 할때마다 한참 걸리나 했더니 복구 파티션인 sda1에 배드섹터 ㅎㄷㄷ
<FreakyTux> probe_os는 없애고 custom에 추가해서 쓰는 중
<hacking_u> probe_os가 뭐에요
<FreakyTux>     /etc/grub.d밑에 있는거요
<FreakyTux> 리눅스 외의 운영체제 검색해주는거요
<FreakyTux> 빨래를 안했더니 신을 양말이 없네=_=
<hacking_u> 아...
<hacking_u> probe_os 옵션이 기본인가요
<hacking_u> 아니 옵션이 아니라 실행파일?
<hacking_u> ...여튼 저는 1:1 복사가 안되어서 500GB짜리에 새로운 세상을 건설하고 있습니다... 쩝
<FreakyTux>     /etc/grub.d 밑에 있는 파일들이 update-grub 실행하면 /boot/grub.cfg 짜 주는 스크립트입니다
<hacking_u> 아...
<hacking_u> 그런데 요즘 grub2 재설치할때
<hacking_u> 어떻게 하던건지 가물가물하네요
<hacking_u> 쩝...
<FreakyTux> 그럼 저도 밥탐...
<ndsin> 와 꿀잠
<ndsin> 점심시간 잠은 꿀잠이네요
<FreakyTux> hacking_u: 친구한테 우분투 깔아 줬다가 XP로 부팅이 안 되길래 별 지X를 다 하고는 결국 grub1을 깔아서 해결했던 기억이...
<HiOSS> ubuntu에서는 xchat이 잘 써 지는데 윈도우에서는 왜 안될까요?
<HiOSS> 지금 설정 바꾸고 있는데 애먹고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> xchat 말고 inclchat 쓰세요
<hacking_u> 아 바로슬닷컴 서버 이상하던데;
<FreakyTux> 인클챗 자주 죽지 않나요 ㅋ
<HiOSS> hioss-editor로 접속 했는데 한글 입력이 안돼요ㅠ
<hacking_u> 인클챗 좀 이상해도 나름 잘...
<hacking_u> 웹 IRC가 진리인가요 역시
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 으하하하
<HiOSS> 한글 인식을 못하는...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<HiOSS> yemharc, ^^안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 저는 HiOSS로 접속 해 있고요
<HiOSS> HiOSS-Editor는 테스트 중입니다ㅎ
<HiOSS-Editor> 한글
<FreakyTux> 오 성공하신건가요
<HiOSS> 입력은 되는데
<HiOSS> 보이지가 않아요ㅠ
<HiOSS> ㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁ 이렇게 보인다는...
<HiOSS> 에이 윈도우따위;;
<FreakyTux> 혹시 인코딩 설정 잘못 돼 있는건 아닌가요
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 아마 그런 것 같아요ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 설정 메뉴가 있었던것 같은데...
<yemharc> 윈도도 xchat인가요?
<HiOSS> yemharc, 네 윈도우에서도 쓸 수 있다고 해서 받아봤는데
<HiOSS> 영어만 쓸 수 있네요
<HiOSS> 언어 지원이 많이 안되는 것 같아요ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 인코딩 설정이 리눅스용만 가능하고 윈도용은 안되는 건가요;
<yemharc> 아뇨 상ㅇ관없을겁니다
<yemharc> HiOSS, ctrl+s 눌러서
<yemharc> 우분투 프리노드 서버목록 편집
<yemharc> 오른쪽 아래 보시면 인코딩 변경 있을겁니다
<yemharc> 문자셋인가로나올거에요
<HiOSS> 아 네
<HiOSS> 한번 해 볼게요ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 저도 xchat 기반의 inclchat 씁니다
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ안돼요;;ㅠ-ㅠ
<HiOSS> 입력은 되는데 보는것은 안된다는...
<yemharc> ;;
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> HiOSS, http://blog.kaisyu.com/2011/03/pchat-windows-irc.html
<hacking_u> 폰트....라든가
<han9k> 윈도우에 x-chat이 외국어에 맞게 제작되어서 그런지 한글이 안떠요
<hacking_u> HiOSS, 폰트 연결 문제?
<han9k> 한글 언어지원을 안해주네요.. ㅁㅁㅁ로 찍혀도 한글이 나오긴해요. 다른 컴퓨터에서
<hacking_u> xchat 소스를 컴파일....;;;
<hacking_u> 인클챗이 그거 수정한거 아닌가요
<hacking_u> 소스도 있었지 싶은데
<han9k> 그냥 mIRC쓰죠 뭐.. 그건 잘 되던데요
<ndsin> 인클챗이 프로그램 종료할때 죽는거 빼면 뭐....
<FreakyTux> 인클챗이란 프로그램이 따로 있는건가요?.. 브라우저에서 쓰는 IRC인줄 알았는데
<suapapa> 윈도용 xchat에서 한글 잘 썼었는데.. 지금은 윈도를 안써서 기억이 안나요.
<ndsin> 인클챗이라는 프로그램이 있습니다. xchat 기반이구요
<ndsin> 인클챗만큼 인클웹IRC가 유명해서 ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> 아 둘다 있는거군요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 아......
<hacking_u> ndsin, 왜요?
<ndsin> 네?
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 일정이 ㅡㅡ
<ndsin> 타이트하게 내려와서...
<ndsin> 살짝......기분이 별로라...
<hacking_u> 방금 일정을 받으신거군요
<hacking_u> ....살짝이 아니신듯한
<hacking_u> 다들 어디로 ~_~
<FreakyTux>  로직 풀어요 ㅋ
<ndsin> 후하....
<hacking_u> HiOSS님도 나간
<novice-ubu> 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> ndsin, ....;;
<ndsin> 진단 대상 범위는 두배로 뻥튀기됐는데 기간은 그대로니 짜증이 나네요ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> novice-ubu, 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> ndsin,  어떤 프로젝트길래;
<novice-ubu> 고수님들께 물어볼께 있어서 들어왔습니다. ^^;;
<ndsin> 그냥 시스템 진단하는거에요
<novice-ubu> 혹시 9.04 버전 apt 업데이트 잘 되시나요??
<ndsin> 대상 목록이 두배로 늘어버려서 짜증이 ㅋㅋ
<novice-ubu> 저만 안되는 건지 아니면 공식적으로 서비스 중단한건지 모르겠네요 ^^;;;
<yemharc> 9.04는 10년 10월로 지원기간 종료입니다
<novice-ubu> 아하~~ ^^;;
<novice-ubu> 전부 업그레이드 해야되겠네요 ㅠ.,ㅠ
<yemharc> 음........근데 apt 저장소 자체가 폐기된건 아닐텐데요......
<hacking_u> ndsin, 그런데 그래서 대신 보상은 커지나요...(...)
<ndsin> 그럴리가요
<hacking_u> yemharc, old 저장소가 ubuntu 본서버에만 남지 않나요;
<hacking_u> 업뎃 안되고
<hacking_u> ndsin, 역시..(......)
<yemharc> hacking_u, 네. 기존 내용들을 폐기하는건 아니고 추가로 업뎃을 안 할 뿐이죠
<ndsin> ㅎㅎㅎ
<novice-ubu> 흠
<ndsin> 빨랑 학사 끝나면 이직할렵니다
<yemharc> 아예 안되는건 이상한건데요.....
<ndsin> 그때가서 붙잡아봐야 소용엄슴
<novice-ubu> 아... 기존 패키지는 다운로드 되야 정상인거네요??
<ndsin> 연봉 30%인상 막 이런 크리 던지면 모를까........ ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 서버 카이스트로 해 놓으셨으면 다른곳으로 바꿔보세요
<hacking_u> novice-ubu, 서버 바꾸셔야
<yemharc> 카이스트가 복구는 됐는데 미러링이 100%인지는 보장을 못해요
<novice-ubu> 404 에러가 왜 계속 뜨는지 모르겠네;;
<hacking_u> ndsin, 30%말고 최소 50%은 되셔야.. ndsin 님 몸값이 얼만데...
<yemharc> 404면 주소가 없는거네요
<yemharc> 서버를 바꾸세요
<hacking_u> novice-ubu, 기간 끝난건 아마 archive.ubuntu.com 밖에 없을것같은데요
<ndsin> 그렇죠....제 저가몸값으로는.... 50%는 되어야죠!!!!!!!!!
<ndsin> 그래야 남들 받는거만큼...
<yemharc> novice-ubu, 바꾸는 방법을 알고 계신가요?
<hacking_u> 거기서 /old/까지 붙여야
<novice-ubu> 네! sourelist 수정
<hacking_u> old-releases.ubuntu.com
<novice-ubu> 아하~~
<yemharc> 아구......회의갑니다
<hacking_u> 8.04는 되는데 9.10은 모르겠네요 old저장소로 될지는;
<novice-ubu> 한번 해보겠습니다. ^^.
<novice-ubu> mssql 깔려고 했더니 저장소 연결이 안되서 고민하고 있었거든요 ^^;;
<hacking_u> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=14449&sid=ae37581fd2cb742b1514cc81e3668a5a#p71810
<novice-ubu> mysql -_- ㅋ
<hacking_u> 여기 설명이 있네요
<hacking_u> old 저장소 사용 법 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=14449&sid=ae37581fd2cb742b1514cc81e3668a5a#p71810
<novice-ubu> 감사합니다. ^^/
<hacking_u> 그래도 우분투는 지나간 버전에 대한 자비는 있네요 쩝
<novice-ubu> 바꾸니깐 되네요 ㅎㅎ.
<hacking_u> 속도는 orz일수도
<novice-ubu> 감사합니다. ^^.
<readytoact> 짭..
<novice-ubu> 네.. 속도는 OTL이네요 ^^;;
<novice-ubu> 그래도 된다는데 의의를 두고 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> bundo bundo
<hacking_u> novice-ubu, 다행이네요 여튼 ㅋ
<hacking_u> readytoact, 안녕하세요 오랜만입니다 ㅎ
<readytoact> hacking_u: ;;; (__) 넵
<readytoact> 근데 뉘신지;;
<hacking_u> 제가 바로 ctrl144
<readytoact> 닉이 바뀌셨네요 -0-
<readytoact> 아하
<hacking_u> 포럼에서도 바뀌었고요
<hacking_u> 훗(....ctrl144가 더 유명하다니..)
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> ctrl144가 더 해커같아요
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그건 뭔가요
<FreakyTux> 저도 닉 바꿨는데 a0795는 혹시 기억하시나요 ㅋ
<ndsin> ctrl144가 더 해커같음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ공감
<readytoact> 마이피플 PC버전 괜찮네요
<readytoact> http://readytoact.tistory.com/422
<hacking_u> a0795는 혹시 QRCode 아바타
<ndsin> 마이피플 PC버전... 이거는 테러 도구에요
<FreakyTux> 지금도 QRCode 쓰는중;;
<readytoact> FreakyTux: <- 이것도 좋아요
<ndsin> 갑자기 핸드폰이 띠링띠링 폭탄처럼 막울림 .......................
<readytoact> ndsin: 어제 우이사님이
<hacking_u> readytoact, 저는 hacking_u가 좋은 ㅋ
<FreakyTux> 지금 포럼 닉은 freaxtux고요
<readytoact> 페북 친추하셨던데
<readytoact> -0-.. 게시글을 읽으셨나..
<ndsin> 저 보고 친추하신듯 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 지우긴했는데
<ndsin> 지우셨는데 페북 RSS 는 왜 안지우셨나요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 훗(....a0795가 더 유명하다니..)(2)
<readytoact> ndsin: 지웠슴
<readytoact> -_-
<ndsin> 보셔도 상관없음
<hacking_u> a0795는 무언가.... 코드네임?
<ndsin> ndsin이 누군지 모르고 ㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 0795는 전화번호 뒷자리 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> readytoact, 참고로 저는 ctrl144에서 바꾼 이유가 오프라인 모임에서 부르기 힘들어서였슴다
<readytoact> :%s/ndsin/최ㅇㅇ\@nshc/g
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, a0795님!이라고 부르면 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 요즘 팀장님하고 사이가 예전같지는 않습니다 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> hacking_u: -_-a 안어려운데;;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 저는 오프 인맥 아이디와 온라인 인맥 아이디를 분리하기 위해서요 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> readytoact, 저도 ctrl144를 초1때부터 써서... 꽤나 정들었다죠
<ndsin> 컨트롤일사사
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 온오프 분맄ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> hacking_u: 아까운 이름인데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 제가 써도 되나요
<hacking_u> 컨트롤 백사십사 / 씨티알엘일사사 / 다양하게 불립니다
<hacking_u> 에엨
<FreakyTux> 그리고 a0795로 구글링 해 보니 쓸데없는 내용만 나오길래 (지금은 좀 나옵니다. 근데 포럼 예전에 활동하던 내용이 전부...;;) 뭔가 자취를 남기고 싶었어요
<hacking_u> -__-;
<FreakyTux> 아 컨트롤일사사님
<ctrl144> 쩝
<hacking_u> 앜ㅋㅋㅋ 기분이이상해
<ctrl144> FreakyTux: 넵
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 아놬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ ban!!!!
<hacking_u> ë°´ë°´ë°´!!!
<hacking_u> 우왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 기분짱이상함
<FreakyTux> ctrl144도 나름 친근한데요 ㅋ
<ctrl144> 그쵸?
<ctrl144> 앞으론 제가 ctrl144할게요
<ctrl144> -_-v 도플갱어
<hacking_u> 싫은뎅
<FreakyTux> 아 그럼 헷갈려요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> ...
<readytoact> 역시
<readytoact> 훗
<hacking_u> 솔까 포럼에 닉네임 기능이 있었으면 아이디는 계속 ctrl144인뎈ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 닉네임 기능이 실ㅋ종ㅋ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 요즘 포럼에 잘 안들어가서
<readytoact> 근데 거기 자기가 올린글 비율
<readytoact> 작동하는건가요?
<hacking_u> ??
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ...글을 안쓰는데..
<hacking_u> 되는거요
<hacking_u> 저는 무려 1.77이넹
<readytoact> 비율이 늘어나는건 뭐지
<hacking_u> 네요
<readytoact> 전 0.34 훗-
<readytoact> 그중 반이 자유게시판
<FreakyTux> ;;그 기능은 어디 있는거죠;
<hacking_u> 분도님은쩐다는....
<readytoact> FreakyTux: 로그인하셔서 회원조절판
<FreakyTux> 0.65로군요
<readytoact> 가입일:2008/04/16 수 1:58 am총 글:289
<readytoact> [모든 글의 0.34% / 하루 0.25 개의 글]
<readytoact> 내가 올린 글 보기많이 활동한 포럼:자유 게시판
<readytoact> [ 글 150 개 / 자신 글의 51.90% ]
<FreakyTux> max는 100?
<FreakyTux> 아 퍼센트라고 적혀 잇구나=_=
<FreakyTux> IRC 닉 바꾸는 명령어가 뭔가요?
<ndsin>  /nick 닉네임
<readytoact>   \/nick 닉넴
<hacking_u> 사실 xchat에선 걍 눌러서...
<a0795> 호오
<hacking_u> !!!!
<readytoact> ;;;
<ctrl144>  ..
<a0795> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ctrl144> (ㅡ_-...
<ctrl145> 짝ㅋ퉁ㅋ
<grr>  /.\
<a0795> -0-
<FreakyTux> freaxtux를 한참 고민해서 지었는데 생각해보니까 리누스가 처음 리눅스의 이름을 freax로 지으려 했었다는게 나중에서야...;;
<hacking_u> .....;
<hacking_u> 레토액// 오늘 왤케 재미있으신
<FreakyTux> 레투엑이 맞지 않나요;;
<hacking_u> ...(이런거에 태클을)
<hacking_u> 에잇 더러운세상!
<FreakyTux> ㅈㅅ -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 뺐기
<a0795> -_-ㅋ
<a0795> 가지세요
<readytoact> 레토액이 맞습니다.
<hacking_u> 야호
<a0795> 이렇게 하나 저렇게 하나 일려지는건 제 이름이니
<a0795> 전 상관없어요  ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아낰ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 아 누가 누군지 헷갈려 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 오
<a0795> 구글에 readytoact라고 치면 어차피 ㅋㅋㅋ
<freaxtux> 누가누구지
<freaxtux> -_-;
<hacking_u> 전 원래 FreakyTux니 상관없음요
<freaxtux> 아낰ㅋㅋ 망했네요
<freaxtux> 웰케 복잡해
<FreakyTux> 알로하
<readytoact> -0- 오오.. hacking_u 님의 개인정보가
<FreakyTux> ~_~
<readytoact> 구글에 새요 줄줄
<FreakyTux_2> 본인인데 세컨이라니
<hacking_u> 살았닼
<readytoact> 강인구님
<hacking_u> readytoact, 이거 대놓고 하는 아이디에요
<FreakyTux> c언어 배울때 swap함수가 생각나네요 ㅋ
<hacking_u> 걍 본명 내놓고다님...
<readytoact> hacking_u: 좋아요- 그럼 타겟에 대한 흥미를 잃어 오래 사실 수 있음
<hacking_u> readytoact, 저는 트위터에 본명을 내건 이상 다시 뺄 수 없어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 4G USB에  우분투 패키징을 ㅐㅎ야하는데
<readytoact> 용도는 보안 메일용입니다.
<hacking_u> readytoact, 과연 제 이름이 그게 맞을까요?
<hacking_u> (...라든가 하는 드립)
<readytoact> hacking_u: 네
<grr> 능동적으로 파는 개인정보로군요...
<hacking_u> grr, 개인정보래봐야 트윗밖에;
<FreakyTux> 응? 레토엑이 맞다고요(뒷북)
<hacking_u> 우분투/트위터밖에;
<readytoact> USB 패키징이나 해야겠다;;; 케케케
<hacking_u> readytoact, SSH로 한다든가
<hacking_u> 보안메일용이란게 설마 USB로 부팅해서 메일 쇽쇽
<hacking_u> SSL 연결 쇽쇽
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 뒷북은 묻혀버린....
<FreakyTux> hacking_u: 괜찮아요 ㅋ
<hacking_u> 노... 놀라운 사실
<hacking_u> 발견....;
<hacking_u> 우분투 한국 사용자 모임에 ubuntu라는 아이디가 없습니다!
<hacking_u> ㅇㅁㅇ;
<hacking_u> 777777 도 없나요 헐
<FreakyTux> 오 그러네요 ubuntu 유사 아이디만 있을 뿐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> ubuntoo는 있는데 ubuntu가 없다니
<Seony> 그런 아이디는 아마 만들면 삭제될 거에요. 아니면 금지목록에 포함되어있다거나...
<FreakyTux> 아 그렇군요
<FreakyTux> 봇을 막기 위함인가요?
<ndsin> 우분투 포럼이 그렇게 꽉 막힌 곳은 아니라고 생각되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> Hack이라는 아이디 있네요
<Seony> 혼란을 예방하기 위해서겠죠. ubuntu라는 아이디 생성이 가능하다면 admin이라는 아이디도 생성 가능해야하니...
<hacking_u> *hack*도 10개나
<hacking_u> Seony, admin은 존재하는 아이디잖아요
<Seony> hacking_u: 예를 들자면 그렇다는 얘기에요. 알아서 눈치껏  ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 맞아요 눈치껏이네요 ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> The username you entered has been disallowed or contains a disallowed word. Please choose a different name.
<FreakyTux> 이렇게 뜨네요
<hacking_u> 쩝 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제 말이 맞죠? ㅎㅎ
<FreakyTux> ID 선점해보려 했더니 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> Seony, 그러면 지난번에
<hacking_u> 닉 교체했을때 기존 닉들도 그런 처리가 되어 있겠군요
<hacking_u> 나중에 혼란 방지로
<FreakyTux> a0795로 방금 만들어졌네요=_=
<hacking_u> 헉....;
<Seony> 아마도요. 포럼관리자는 다른 분이라서 저는 확실히는 모르겠습니다.
<hacking_u> 제 기존 아이디 일단 선점 -_-;
<FreakyTux> ctrl144도 만들어볼까 ㅋ
<FreakyTux> 앜 늦었다
<hacking_u> 선점했당게
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 여하튼 순간 ctrl144로 로그인하자마자 예전 추억이 새록새록 -_-;
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 이메일 다른거 써야되니까 좀 그렇더군요
<FreakyTux> 뭐랄까 ctrl144란 ID와 hacking_u란 ID에서 풍기는 느낌이 다르달까
<hacking_u> ctrl144는 묵직하고 hacking_u는 가볍죠
<hacking_u> 글자만 봐도 ctrl144가 뭔가 빽빽하고...
<hacking_u> 144라는 숫자가 12의 제곱...
<FreakyTux> ctrl144가 왠지 친근한...
<FreakyTux> 그건 생각을 못 해 봤네요 ㅋ
<hacking_u> ctrl144 아이디가 글자가 Increasing 사이즈라
<hacking_u> c>r>l 순서로 커지죠 ㅋ
<FreakyTux> ctrl144란 아이디는 어떻게 해서 만드셨나요?
<hacking_u> Ctrl144와 ctrl144는 느낌이 확 달라요
<FreakyTux> 오오
<hacking_u> 느껴지죠
<FreakyTux> 제 경우는
<hacking_u> 그런데 정작 ctrl144라는 아이디는 초등학교때
<drake_kr> 흠..
<hacking_u> 컴퓨터반에서 최초의 이메일 계정을 만들면서...
<FreakyTux> freaxtux보다는 FreakyTux가 좀 더 freak라는 단어에 맞게 위아래로 좀 더 튀어나와 보여서
<FreakyTux> 이게 더 좋네요 ㅋ
<hacking_u> 선생님 曰 : 너네들 아이디 생각해왔니? 하셔서
<hacking_u> 저는 본명이 인구라서
<hacking_u> hack ing_u
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 아....
<FreakyTux> 아 그런건가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그뜻이었군요 헐
<FreakyTux> 숨겨진 비밀
<hacking_u> 라는건 생각은 한 적 없고요
<hacking_u> (반전)
<FreakyTux> 반전에 반전을 거듭하는군요
<hacking_u> 선생님이 묘책으로 Ctrl, Alt, Shift 에다가
<hacking_u> 좌석번호를 -_-
<FreakyTux> 그렇게 된건가요;
<hacking_u> 제 앞반애들은 alt
<hacking_u> -_-;;;;;;;
<hacking_u> 그런데 저는 14번자리였는데
<FreakyTux> 설마 실수?;
<hacking_u> 무려 누가 이미 쓰고 있더라는 -_-
<hacking_u> 제 반에서 저만 유일하게
<hacking_u> 기존에 ctrl14가 존재
<hacking_u> 그래서 저는 ctrl114를 시도...
<hacking_u>  존재 -_-
<FreakyTux> 생각보다 나름 사연이 있는 아이디였군요
<hacking_u> ctrl144.....
<hacking_u> 네 그런데 나름 안 겹쳐서
<hacking_u> 한 번도 겹치지 않고 모든 계정 통일 -_-
<hacking_u> 했다가
<hacking_u> 작년부터 hacking_u로 바꿨네요
<hacking_u> http://readytoact.tistory.com/tag/%EC%8A%A4%EB%A7%88%ED%8A%B8%EB%B6%81
<hacking_u> 여기에 제 흔적이
<hacking_u> 레디투액트 님 블로그에 제가 남긴 댓글이 좀 있더군요;
<hacking_u> 여하튼 저는 <해커>컨셉의 아이디를 구상했습니다
<hacking_u> 그러다 해커의 중국식 표기 黑客
<hacking_u> 으로 하려다가
<FreakyTux> 와 흑객도 그런 사연이-_-
<hacking_u> 알파벳만 되서 포기
<hacking_u> 글고 흑객을 더 심화시켜서
<hacking_u> 너의 마음속을 들여다 보는 해커임 ㅇㅇ 라는 의미에서
<hacking_u> 心黑客
<hacking_u> 그래서 hacking u
<hacking_u> you 줄여서 u
<hacking_u> 그런데 hacking_u라고 써놓고보니
<hacking_u> 제이름이 요기잉네? 라는 느낌이더군요 -_-;
<FreakyTux> 오
<hacking_u> hack 띄우고 ing_u
<hacking_u> -_-
<FreakyTux> 아이디 얘기만으로도 블로그 포스트 하나 충분히 채울수 있을듯
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 정작 블로그 포스트 한개 쓰고나서 없을듯
<hacking_u> ...
<yemharc> 자기 ID 유래를 기억하는 사람도 있군요 (머엉......)
<drake_kr> 제 아이디는..
<drake_kr> 의미가 있습니다..
<FreakyTux> 한국용(...)
<hacking_u> kr....
<yemharc> 유래는 없고 의미만....?
<drake_kr> 리니지 하다가..
<drake_kr> '오' 하고
<FreakyTux> 한국用
<drake_kr> 만들었어요
<FreakyTux> 그러고보니 hacking_u와 FreakyTux가 글자수가 같군요
<hacking_u> '오'하고...
<hacking_u> 헉 글자수가;
<hacking_u> 고정폭 글자를 쓰고 있다는 걸 알 수 있군욬ㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 고정폭은 아닌데 길이가 비슷하길래 세봤더니 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://www.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/view.php?id=humor&no=87811
<FreakyTux> 밑줄 빼면 freaxtux와 글자수가 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 동질감의 원천이 글자수......고정폭 글꼴.........orz
<hacking_u> ....여기는 바로 컴퓨터 세상....OTL
<readytoact> 아흠.. 전이만 쌀사러-
<FreakyTux> 아...퍼가요-_-
<drake_kr> 님들 한손으로 몇까지 셀수있음?
<hacking_u> 50
<FreakyTux> 한손으로 31까지
<FreakyTux> 두손으로 1023까지
<drake_kr> 헐
<grr> 정답
<yemharc> 난 민간인이니 32까지 세야지 (......)
<hacking_u> 정답...;
<grr> unsigned 기준 정답ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 23을 세면 좀 곤란한 모양이 나와요 ㅋ
<FreakyTux> 앜 음수는 생각을 못...;;
<hacking_u> 아낰ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 15가 가장 맞는 얘기네염
<grr> -16 ~ 15
<hacking_u> 보수로 세는건 어렵지 않나요 너무;
<hacking_u> 아 어짜피 손가락으로 세면
<hacking_u> 보통 세듯 하고 거기다 부호만 엄지로...
<ndsin> 이사람들 덕후느낌 나네여..
<FreakyTux> 어? 새끼손가락부터 세시나요? 전 엄지부터 세는데;;
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 저는 그런 생각이 들만한 발언을 하지 않았습니닼ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 순서만 바꿔 말씀드리면
<FreakyTux> 엄지부터 세면 새끼손가락이 부호 결정이죠 ㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 곤란한 모양 나오는 숫자는 23이 아니고 27이었음;;
<hacking_u> 엄지는 인디케이터
<grr> 이야..
<grr> 부호비트 나오셨다..
<grr> (...)
<hacking_u> ..............................
<yemharc> 점점 엄한 필드가 되어간다...........
<hacking_u> signed int hand[2]
<FreakyTux> ㄲㄲ
<grr> 오....
<hacking_u> -_-......
<hacking_u> 뭔가 잘못되었음
<FreakyTux> signed int_32 hand[2]
<FreakyTux> 맞는진 모르겠지만
<kkb110> 흠 먼가요 저건
<FreakyTux> 아니 signed int_5 hand[2]가 맞는건가
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 애초에 두개를 따로 세나요
<FreakyTux> 흐음...;;
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 따로 세서 더하나;
<ndsin> 사람이 사람답게 살아야 사람인데... 다들 왜이러세여..........
<hacking_u> 그래도 되긴 한텐데요
<yemharc> (점점 우유 5병 사 와야 할 분위기가 되어갑니다)
<ndsin> 정상적으로 10이라고 합시다....
<FreakyTux> int gethandnumber(void){return=hand[1]*32+hand[2])
<FreakyTux> int gethandnumber(void){return=hand[1]*32+hand[2];}
<grr> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 이러다 구조체까지 나올기세
<FreakyTux> 아니 구조체 말고 클래스
<kkb110> 템플릿 메타프로그래밍 해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> long hand;
<FreakyTux> 교수님께서 C언어를 쉴새없이 달리는 바람에 요즘 이꼴입니다 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 쩝... scheme 문법으로 한줄 표현이 안되네
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 1학년이시던가요
<FreakyTux> 네
<hacking_u> 92년생이신가요
<FreakyTux> 네
<FreakyTux> 동갑이요 ㅋ
<hacking_u> 아 쌤쌤이었나요 ㅋ
<hacking_u> 오프모임 함 오셔야... jincreator하고 셋이 놀죠
<FreakyTux> 네...오프모임 가기 전까지는 동갑이란게 다른 두명한테 각인이 안 되는 듯
<hacking_u> 페북에서도 못 뵌듯.
<hacking_u> 페북 하시던가요;
<FreakyTux> 페북은 안 해요;
<FreakyTux> 해보려고 하는데;
<hacking_u> 글쿤요... 현재 우분투 한국 사용자 모임 페북 그룹 번창중인데요 ㅋ
<hacking_u> 곧있으면 포럼 능가;
<FreakyTux> 그리하여 포럼은 죽어버리고...
<grr> 저번에 오프 나가고 가입인사쓰고 홈페이지도 안들러본...
<hacking_u> grr, 이유가 무엇인지 6하원칙에 맞추어 서술하십시오
<grr> 터미널에서 볼수 있는 것 == IRC (...)
<hacking_u> 지금 터미널인가요 ㅎㄷㄷ
<grr> 네
<grr> irssi 쓰고있어요
<hacking_u> (....먼산)
<FreakyTux> lynx도 있고 w3m도 있는데욥
<yemharc> grr, .......드레이크님 닮아가는군요
<grr> yemharc :: SSH 계정이 드레이크님 꺼다보니... (...)
<FreakyTux> 그나저나 오프 모임 나오려면 8월까진 안 되는데...;;8월도 될지 안될지 모르겠고;;
<yemharc> 터널링과 콘솔IRC는 상관이 없는것같습니다!
<grr> 항상 켜두는것 == 터미널,  항상 켜지않는 것 == web   이거면 되나요? ;;
<grr> 일단 터미널을 켜두면 노는것 같이 않아 보입니다..? ;
<yemharc> 으이........잠깐
<yemharc> tty가 아니라 pts?
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> ^^
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> imsu, 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: FreakyTux hacking_u : 안녕하세요
<imsu> 오늘은 반겨주시는 분이 많네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> ......CCNA나 따볼까
<grr> tty
<imsu> 그게 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> grr: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 인사하기 바쁘다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㄷㅋㄷ
<yemharc> 시스코 네트워크 인증 불라블라 자격증이요
<grr> 저도 여기 다니면서 따둘려구요
<yemharc> 이거 따면 살림살이좀 나아지나요 ㅇㅅㅇ....
<grr> 외국계에선 살림살이가 많이 편해진다구
<grr> 들었어요
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 따고 해외로 날라야 하는건가 (...>>)
<imsu> 웩웩;;
<grr> 언어의 볔
<kkb110> 뒷북 메타프로그래밍버젼
<kkb110> template <int left,int right>
<kkb110> struct hand
<kkb110> {enum { value = left*32 + right };};
<kkb110> int main() { int x= Hand<3,5>::value;}
<yemharc> CJK는 벗어나야 블랙을 탈피할듯
<FreakyTux> 오오 나오나요
<bluetux> it 쪽은 외국 나가면 다 펴진다고 하더군요..(단.. 영어등 언어가 유창할때)
<bundo> 뽀빠이님 시스코 취직 했는데 직급이 무엇으로 취직 됬나 음
<grr> 우와.. 시스코..
<bundo> bluetux 올만 입니다.
<bluetux> bundo, 꾸우벅~
<yemharc> 뽀빠이님은 내공이 좀 출중하시죠 (...)
<bluetux> gentoo 머신을 엇그제 살려서요.. 쩝..
<FreakyTux> bundo: 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<bundo> ^^;
<Seony> bluetux: 선배님 오셨습니까.
<bluetux> Seony, 응 잘지냈노.. ^^;
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하세요
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> bluetux: 에고 힘들다 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 참 해병대 분들 모였군요
<bluetux> imsu, 뭐 쫄병이 항상 그렇지.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 쫄병 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluetux> ^^;
<bundo> 제 조카 남자 하나인데. 3촌 관계 해병대 자원 입대 합니다. 20일 ~
<bluetux> 거의 내 두배 되겠다 깃수가..
<bluetux> ^^;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluetux> 그많큼 늙었다는.. TT
<imsu> 군대 가지 말지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전에 선임하사가 그러는데 저를 놀리더라구요
<bluetux> imsu, 빙고~~ 거가 잴 좋음~~~ 불법으로 빼는것만 빼고~~
<imsu> 난 여군한테 경례안하고 전역한다 띰새들아 ㅋㅋ
<bluetux> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<imsu> 헤헤
<grr> 오...
<grr> 신교대 있을때 처음으로 여군이 배치받았는데
<bluetux> 하긴 여자 소대장 도 생겼나..  생긴다는 소리 들었던것도 같은데..
<grr> 여군오고 한 첫일이 샤워장 창문을 전부 못질하는 것....
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluetux> grr, ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 여자 밑에서 일해본바로는, 남자보다 더 짜증납니다...
<bundo> hioss 하는 명휘군도 해병대 더군요
<grr> 샤워장에 빛이 안들어오구 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 아니 여군은 군인 아닙니까? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> http://hioss.com
<Seony> 아마 여소대장이면, 더 짜증날 거 같네요
<yemharc> ......창문 못질이라
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제가 복무하던 곳은 근속 8년차 여성 부사관(중사)이 있었는데
<imsu> 아니 군대가 뭐 그런덴가 ㅋㅋㅋ 여자도 남자도 똑같은 군인인데 왜 성차별? ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu :: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 원래 남자랑 여자랑은 틀린겨
<yemharc> ......다들 씻는데 샤워장 막 쳐들어오고 그랬죠
<drake_kr> '본다고 내꺼되냐'
<imsu> grr: 성차별이잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<bluetux> drake_kr, 사실 ...보는것만으로 지꺼라고 생각하는 남자는 좀 되는거 같아요..
<imsu> grr: 남자도 보는 낙이라도 있어야지 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래야 남자애들 안괴롭히지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 군대에서 남자 괴롭히는 애들 많잖아요 꼬봉이라고 ㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> ->남중남고공대
<FreakyTux> ->군대도 갈 예정
<bluetux> FreakyTux, 글케 남자들하고만 놀면.. 않좋아요..
<imsu> 자살 요망 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 남중남고군대IT직장 이란 트리도 꽤 절망적입니다
<yemharc> 게임업계 오기 전에는 여성 근무자는 청소하시는 아주머니뿐
<yemharc> (........)
<ndsin> 게임업계에 여직원 많나요?
<FreakyTux> 다행히도 기계공학과에요 ㅋ
<FreakyTux> 흠...그게 그건가
<imsu> yemharc: 게임 베타 테스터를 여자로 모셔요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 게임업계는 그래픽(도트 등)쪽으로 여성분들이 꽤 계십니다
<yemharc> 물론 많은건 아니지만요
<yemharc> imsu, 여성분 베타테스터 모시면 엔딩을 못봐서 좀 싫어합니다
<bluetux> yemharc, 양만 증가한것이면.. 쿨럭...
<FreakyTux> 생물학적 여자 말고 사회학적 여자도 많은건가요
<grr> 남중 -> 남고 -> 공대 -> 군대 -> 공장 -> 공대 -> IT직장....
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 그냥 생물학적 여성이고 사회학적 인간이면 거리낄게 없죠
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 생물학적 인간에 사회학적 여자인 경우가 대부분 문제의 시발점
<yemharc> 고정관념이라는게 완전 허구는 아니라는겁니다 (...........한숨)
<drake_kr> 그러고보니까 항상 남녀 싸울때 생수통 얘기 많이 하던데..
<FreakyTux> ...;;왜 심각해진거지;
<bluetux> grr, 빨리 리눅스 사용을 접고.. 꽃꽂이 동호회에 가입하세요..
<drake_kr> 여자가 생수통을 팍팍 갈아버리는것도 심각한거임
<yemharc> drake_kr, 그런거 정도는 진짜 아무것도 아니에요 (웃음)
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 남녀공학초중고+여자40%인학과
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 제가 밟아온 길입니다
<hacking_u> 참고로 여자 40%인 학과는 컴퓨터.공.학.입니다
<FreakyTux> 음?!
<drake_kr> hacking_u :: 자랑하지 마세요. 다굴맞고싶나여?
<yemharc> hacking_u, 그렇게 안봤는데 거짓말을............
<hacking_u> yemharc, 진짜인데요;
<hacking_u> #레알
<FreakyTux> 1. 놀람 2. 협박 3. 현실부정
<bluetux> 컴터 공학에 여자가 40% 나 되요?
<yemharc> <3번타입
<hacking_u> 네;;;
<grr>  bluetux :: ㅜㅜ
<bluetux> 여대는 아닐텐데.. 신기하네
<grr> 저힌 130 중에 10명..
<hacking_u> 신입생이 100 +/- 5명인데요
<hacking_u> 여자가 37명이던가
<hacking_u> 39명이었나
<bluetux> grr, 진짜 진지한 권고예요.. 남자만 만나서는 진짜 좋은 여자 못만나요.. 만나도.. 좋은 여자인걸 인식하는 능력이 현저히 퇴화 되어 버리면..
<imsu> yemharc: 엔딩을 못보다니요??
<FreakyTux> 성비가 13:1이면 몇퍼센트죠?
<bluetux> grr, ^^T
<ndsin> 여자 그런거 그까이꺼 걍 대충대충
<yemharc> imsu, 말 그대로요. 베타테스터면 게임 엔딩까지 봐야하는데
<drake_kr> 그러고보니
<ndsin> 그러다보면 노총각
<hacking_u> ndsin, 엔신형님은 잘생기셨으니께
<drake_kr> 시각디자인 전공했는데 난 왜..
<FreakyTux> 오늘따라 IRC가 잘 돌아가는듯
<hacking_u> ndsin, 예전에 블로그 사진을 봤어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 돈이 전부임니다
<yemharc> imsu, 어....그러니까...... 엔딩까지 일단 '크리티컬 없이 돌아간다'가 보장이 되야 그 다음 자잘한 버그수정 단계로 넘어가거든요
<yemharc> 근데 그 엔딩을 못봅니다
<ndsin> 제 사진이야 뭐.. 페북에도 있고 트위터에도 있어서
<ndsin> 그런데 안잘생겼어요
<ndsin> 잘생겼다 = 여친있다, 엔신 = 여친없다
<hacking_u> rm '안'
<grr> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ndsin :: 연세가?
<ndsin> 27임니다
<grr> 새 여자친구라도 찾고 다녀야하나..
<bluetux> drake_kr, 드라키 님은 인식능력이 너무 과도하게 발달한? =3=3333
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<ndsin> 어제 드라키님 페북 추가했는데
<hacking_u> 드레이크-
<hacking_u> 예전에 도라키님하고 헷갈려요 그렇게 부르시니깐
<hacking_u> hanbin973,
<hanbin973> 네?
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 __
<FreakyTux> hanbin973:  안녕하세요
<hacking_u> 오오 살아있군요 한빈군
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 __
<drake_kr> 방금 추가했습니다
<hanbin973> 네 ㅋ;;
<hanbin973> 오늘 심ㅅ미해서
<hacking_u> 블로그가 뜸하길래
<hanbin973> 심심해서 학교 무선랜을 aircrack 으로 따는 바람에 =.=
<hanbin973> 졸지에 영웅됨 ㄷ
<hacking_u> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 헐ㅋㅋ
<grr> 헐 backtracker
<FreakyTux> 제가 다니던 학교는 장비인증을 해야돼서;
<FreakyTux> 장치인증인가
<hacking_u> Mac인증
<hanbin973> 그건 필요없고 아이피 주소랑 게이트웨이만 있으면 되거든요
<FreakyTux> 응? 그게 MAC인증인가요?
<hanbin973> Mac 인증.. 그건 대학교 즈음 되야 하는거 아닌가요? ㅋ
<hanbin973> 중학교라서 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 장비인증 = 맥주소 밖에 더 있나요
<FreakyTux> 인증서도 필요했어요
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 학교에서 그런짓하면 못써요
<hacking_u> (....)
<hanbin973> 그런데 비밀번호는 안가르쳐 주고
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 그럼 다른거군요;
<hanbin973> 2명한테만 연결해줌 =.=
<hanbin973> 둘이 입만 무거우면 큰일은 없을거에요 ㄷ
<FreakyTux> 그 인증서와 MAC 인증이 별개인지는 잘 모르겠네요
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 그나이의 친구들의 입은 믿을수가....
<FreakyTux> 어쨌거나 인증을 해야 되는데다 인증서도 필요하다고 매뉴얼에 나와 있는걸 같이 봐 놓고도 옆에 자칭 컴퓨터 잘 하는 놈이 쌤 컴퓨터에서 IP/Gateway만 뽀려오면 된다고 난리 피우던게 얼마나 답답하던지
<hanbin973> 한명은 괜찮고 다른한명은 잘 모르겠네요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 저도 옆반에 그런놈이 있습니다.
<hanbin973> 자칭 잘하는 친구는 아니고
<hanbin973> 자기 집은 비번만 있으면 된다면서 =.=
<imsu> yemharc: 아 그런거군요;; 쿨럭;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 비번 있으면 뭐합니가. 아이피도 게이트도 없는데 ㄸ...
<yemharc> imsu, 그런겁니다 (....)
<hanbin973> 1xx.xxx.xxx.?? 에서
<hanbin973> ? 부분만 숫자 돌려주면 다른 선생님 컴퓨터랑 안겹치는게 나오더군요
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<yemharc> imsu, 물론 뭐....그 중에는 게임 잘 하는 여성분도 계시는데......대부분은 orz
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 설사 IP충돌해도 쌤들은 모르실겁니다
<hanbin973> ... 계속 끊기면 컴퓨터 선생님한테 가겠죠 =.=
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<FreakyTux> 그 자칭 컴퓨터 잘하는 친구가 전자사전에다 리눅스 깔아봤는데 벽돌됐다면서 벽돌된 전자사전을 보여주더군요
<imsu> yemharc: 문제는 게임도 실력? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> .....자칭
<yemharc> imsu, 즐기는거면 몰라도 테스트에는 실력이 필요합니다
<FreakyTux> 리눅스 어떻게 깔았냐고 하니까 윈도 기반 파일들을 하나하나 리눅스 기반 파일로 바꿨다는 말도 안 되는 소리를-_-
<hanbin973> 뭐라고.. 요? 어떻게 전자사전에 리눅스를 =.=
<FreakyTux> 뭐 불가능한건 아니죠
<hanbin973> 음.. 뭔가 추상적이군요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 게다가 이게 많이 하다보면 "여기서 이런짓을 하면 버그가 날거야" 같은 감이 와요 (ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<FreakyTux> iPodLinux라고 아이팟에 리눅스 설치하는 프로젝트도 있었으니
<hanbin973> 아이팟에 안드로이드는 올라가던데요
<hacking_u> arm9에다가 리눅스는 쩝
<FreakyTux> 네 아이팟 터치에 안드로이드 올리는 프로젝트도 최근에 있죠
<hanbin973> 2.2 인가 2.0 까지는 봤던거 같네요
<hacking_u> 전자사전들 보통 arm9에다가 wince core 커스터마이징해서 내놓잖
<yemharc> FreakyTux, 그 친구가 설치하다 벽돌됐다는 물건이 자우루스 물건쯤 되면 인정합니다
<FreakyTux> hacking_u : arm9에 리눅스가 쩝이면 arm6에 안드로이드를 돌리는 제 폰은 뭔가요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 샤프 자우루스
<grr> 이야.. 자우루스.. c760 사려다가 불발나서 못샀었는데..
<hanbin973> arm6 ???
<hanbin973> 대체 어떤 폰이죠?
<FreakyTux> armv6 옵레기 OTL
<FreakyTux> 옵티머스원이요
<FreakyTux> ARMv6
<hanbin973> 옵티머스 ... 원 .. ㄷ.. OTL
<yemharc> 그게 아니라면 그 친구라는 사람은 혼자서 아키텍쳐에 맞는 커널을 새로 뚝딱할 수 있는 희대의 천재인겁니다
<FreakyTux> 포팅을 얼마만에 했냐고 하니까 30분만에 했다네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 이야...
<hanbin973> ㄷㄸ
<hanbin973> 신인가 본데요?
<grr> 타자가 30000타쯤...
<yemharc> A운영체제 바이너리 파일을 호환성 유지하면서 B 운영체제 바이너리로 [[소스코드 없이]] 갈아채는 능력은 덤입니다
<hacking_u> arm6/9 PMP나 전자사전에 많이  쓰이는 CPU아닌가요;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 아 버그;;;;; ㅋㅋㅋ 그 서든도 그 수많은 버그를 어떻게 그리 만들어 내는지 신기할 뿐이에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> 컴파이이 30분은 넘겠네;
<hacking_u> yemharc, 그...그건뭐죠
<grr> 컴파일이 30분은 넘겠네요 ;;
<FreakyTux> 그래놓고 인터넷에 있는 프로그램 받아서 한 것 뿐이라고...포팅의 p도 모르는 친구였던듯
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 포팅이 아니라 그냥 롬 갈아엎....
<yemharc> grr, 그럼 이제 "아~ 답답하긴. 그런건 인터넷에 연결된 컴들 자원좀 끌어쓰면 됌 ㅇㅇ" 할듯
<FreakyTux> 드라이버는 어디서 구했냐고 했더니 "난 몰라 그냥 인터넷에 있는 거 보고 한 것 뿐이야" 이러던데요
<hanbin973> 대체 그게 어딨다는거지..
<hanbin973> 미래에서 온분인가요?
<FreakyTux> 포팅은 혼자서 30분만에 했으면서 드라이버는 인터넷에 있는 거 보고 다운받았음 ㄲㄲ
<hanbin973> 위대한거죠
<grr> yemharc :: ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 아 진짜!!!!!!!!!!!
<ndsin> 너무하네 ㅡㅡ;
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 온라인에 있는 정보를 수집하는 능력이 저랑 맞먹는 분인 듯(<자기자랑)
<ndsin> 업무 또 하나 토스되서 넘어왔........
<hacking_u> ndsin, 그럼 지금 3X업무인가요
<shriekout> ndsin, 얏홍 볼 시간이 줄었군요
<FreakyTux> ndsin: ...;;
<hanbin973> 저는 그래도 정보 수집능력은 반에서는 짱일듯 ㅜㅜ
<grr> wget google.com
<ndsin> 아 진짜 너무하네요 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 일정은 그대로면서
<ndsin> 일은 3배로 늘었네
<grr> 으어...
<grr> ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 뭐 되는데요
<grr> ndsin :: 위로의 말씀을 전합니다
<hanbin973> wget google.com 하면
<ndsin> 4개월 뒤에 후회하게 될껍니다 ㅡㅡ
<ndsin> 제 바지가랑이붙잡고 돈더줄테니까 남아달라고 하게될꺼임
<grr> hanbin973 :: 농담으로 쓴겁니다. wget으로 사이트를 다운로드 받으면 모든 파일을 통채로 받아오니까.. 농담삼아 이야기 한겁니다
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<grr> ndsin :: OOPS.. 결국 나오시려구요?
<ndsin> 4개월뒤에 나갈려구요
<yemharc> 심심하신 분은
<yemharc> wget -R http://goo.gl/L9DL1
<FreakyTux> 으잌
<grr> 으잌ㅋ
<ndsin> 4개월 뒤에 만2년 채우고, 학사까지 끝나게 되서...
<grr> 아...
<yemharc> 검색키워드는 a 니까
<yemharc> 대충 3천페이지 정도 나오려나요............
<FreakyTux> About 25,270,000,000 results (0.22 seconds)
<hacking_u> wget google.com /dev/brain
<yemharc> hacking_u, 그것보단 이게 좋지 않아요?
<FreakyTux> 한페이지에 10개 가정하면 About 2,527,000,000 페이지입니다
<yemharc> cat /human/google > /dev/brain
<hacking_u> dd if=/www/google of=/human/brain
<grr> 으아...
<hanbin973> 그런데요 -fpermissive
<FreakyTux> hacking_u: 헉 그러면 펌웨어 망가져요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 이 옵션은 뭐하는 옵션일까요?
<yemharc> 퍼미션 설정을 그대로 유지하라는 옵션일겁니다
<hacking_u> dd if=/www/google of=/human/brain iflag=append
<hanbin973> ???
<hanbin973> C flag 인데..
<yemharc> 읭...... wget 이야기 아니었습 (....)
<hacking_u> dd if=/www/google of=/human/brain oflag=append
<hacking_u> ....;
<hacking_u> 여튼 dd --help 보고 끄적끄적....
<hanbin973> .
<hanbin973> 살려주세요.. ㄷ
<FreakyTux> 방금 엘지 유플러스에서 스마트폰 행사기간이라고 스마트폰 쓰냐고 묻던데
<FreakyTux> 피쳐폰이라고 할거걸 ㅡㅜ
<bluetux> hacking_u, /com 이 빠져서 엉뚱한 게 들어갈듯...
<hanbin973> 솔직히 옵티머스 원..
<hanbin973> 피쳐폰 보다 못하던데요 ㄷㄷ 극악의 속도
<grr> 내 한달에 13000원 써요 그러면 그냥 끊는다고 그러더라구요
<FreakyTux> 스마트폰 무약정 행사기간이라서요. 혹시 스마트폰 쓰세요? 아뇨 피쳐폰이요. 무슨 폰 쓰세요? 옵티머스원이요
<hacking_u> 한달 13000원에 넥서스원을 개통할 수 있는 시대
<FreakyTux> 저 진짜 다음부턴 넥서스계열로 살거임요
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ
<grr> LG는 정말 가격이 너무 빨리 내려가는거 같아요
<hanbin973> 18만원에 넥서스 S 살 수 있습니다.
<hanbin973> 40만, 30만 후반에 아트릭스와 옵두배를 살 수 있습니다.
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 장물아님?
<hanbin973> 아뇨
<hanbin973> 신품인데요
<grr> 마하의 속도로 떨어지고 2x(두배)의 속도로 떨어지고 시크 하게 떨어지는...
<hacking_u> 넥서스One 아니고  S?
<grr> 넥s kt 신규개통
<FreakyTux> 옵큐 : 놀랍게도! 망함
<hanbin973> 네
<grr> 할원 13만이었나... 도 있던대요
<grr> 3유에
<hanbin973> S 요
<hacking_u> 개통... 아
<FreakyTux> 옵원: 원하는대로 망함
<hanbin973> 센세이션...
<FreakyTux> 옵마하: 마하의 속도로 망함
<hanbin973> 이것도 50만원대 40만원대 ;;;
<hanbin973> 옵마하 마하의 속도로 추락
<FreakyTux> 옵두배 : 그 두배의 속도로 망함
<hanbin973> 옵두배 두배의 속도로 추락
<FreakyTux> 옵빅 : 크게 망함
<hanbin973> 그리고
<hacking_u> 13000원 24개월에 Nexus One을 0원에 살 수 있습니다
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 시크 : 시크하게 패망
<grr> 아
<FreakyTux> 옵블랙 : 앞날이 망함
<grr> 빅도 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 앜 제가 할려고 했는데 ㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 옵블랙 : 앞날이 깜깜함
<hanbin973> 헐
<grr> 아 LG는 참..
<hanbin973> 아트릭스 25만 있네요
<hanbin973> 뽐뿌에 ㄸ
<FreakyTux> 어딘가에서 보고 빵빵 터짐 ㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 옵젯은 뭐였더라-_-
<hacking_u> 아트릭스는 약정해서 25만
<hanbin973> 진짜 Xㅂ... 뭐가 미쳐 돌아가네요 갤s2 SK 빼고 다 50이하네요 ....
<grr> 전 애국하려고 담에 잉폰5 사려구요...
<hacking_u> 그러나 랩탑독은 50만원
<hacking_u> 아잉폰
<grr> 내부 칩은 샛별, 디스플레이는 LG
<hacking_u> 다들 뽐뿌보러 가셨....
<grr> 사면 애국하는거..?
<hacking_u> 아뇨
<FreakyTux> 이놈의 옵레기는 외산과 국내 버전의 보드가 달라서 xda산 커널이 안올라가요=_=
<hacking_u> 그리고 샛별 아니고 셋별
<grr> hacking_u : T_T
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 직접 삽을 드시면 됩니다
<FreakyTux> 좋은 폰도 아니다 보니 국내 민간 개발자층도 초박형
<hacking_u> FreakyTux, 당신이 개발자
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 그래서 제가 주석 지우는 스크립트를 구하고 있는거죠 ㅋ
<hacking_u> DIY 옵원
<FreakyTux> 아참 아까 돌려놨는데 제대로 돼 있으려나
<grr> 폰은 일단 폰답게 쓸 수 있는게 중요하다고 생각합니다
<yemharc> grr, 간단합니다. SKT면 되요 (......)
<hanbin973> 옵레기는.. 진짜 답이 안나와요
<hanbin973> 옵원이나 스맛볼같은 초 보급형 폰들은..
<hanbin973> 쓰다보면 홧병납니다. 극악의 속도 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 피쳐폰보다 더 느리죠
<hacking_u> 스마트볼은 그나마 피쳐폰 대용으론 가능
<hanbin973> 앵그리버드 같은 사양 딸리는 게임도 뚝뚝뚝 끊기고;;
<FreakyTux> 국내 민간 커널 개발자층이 제가 아는 사람은 중학생1명 대학생 1명(저) 그리고 또 한명(나이는 모름) 이렇게 세명
<yemharc> 옴레기는 그야말로 소프트웨어 똥파워
<FreakyTux> 응? 앵그리버드 초고사양 아니었던가요
<grr> 그래서 제가 안드로이드폰을 안사요...
<FreakyTux> 으잉-_-
<hacking_u> 앵그리버드 고사양입니다
<hanbin973> ?? 앵버가 무슨 고사양인가요
<hacking_u> 고사양이에요
<hacking_u> 모토글램에서 안끊긴답니까;
<yemharc> 옴레기도 HTC 제작 윈모바일을 얹어주면 꽤나 빨라집니다.
<FreakyTux> 아 근데 솔직히 무료게임 중엔 앵그리버드만큼 먹는게 없는 것 같던데요
<hanbin973> 모토글램은 .. 넥원이랑 동급 아닌가요. GPU 는 더 낫고
<hanbin973> 최적화가 안된건가 =.=
<hacking_u> CPU도 600으로 아는데
<hanbin973> 확실히 허밍버드 쯤 되면 안끊기던데...
<grr> ppc 계열부터 계속 써왔지만 HD2의 WM은 최고더군요...
<hanbin973> 괜찮아요. 스냅드래곤은 뭘 많이 건드려서 클럭만 뻥튀기 된거임
<hacking_u> 꾀꼬리가가 수납룡보다 빨라요
<FreakyTux> hacking_u: 맞아요 옵원 CPU 600
<hacking_u> 꾀꼬리가 수납룡보다 빨라요
<hacking_u> 글램도 600아닌감
<FreakyTux> 근데 ARMv6 OTL
<FreakyTux> 옵원 CPU ARMv6 OTL
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 안드로이드인데 플래시가 지원 안 되는 대참사가
<grr> 폰 사용만큼은 END User 이고 싶다!!!
<hanbin973> 스냅드래곤 GPU Aderno 는 진짜 =.= 왜 그렇게 느린지도 모르겠고
<hacking_u> 글램 720
<hanbin973> 거기 CPU 인 스콜피온도 1.5 달려도 엑시노스나 omap 4 시리즈의 1Ghz 와 비슷한;;
<hacking_u> 애초에 그건
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzIBZQkj6SY&feature=player_embedded
<hacking_u> Intel과 AMD의 관계와 같음
<hacking_u> AMD 클럭이 인텔보다 높으나 처리속도는 낮음 ㅇㅇ
<hacking_u> 파코즌이라 잘 아실텐데요 한빈군
<FreakyTux> 응 진짜요>
<FreakyTux> ?
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ
<hanbin973> 그런거죠 ㅇㅇ
<hacking_u> 요즘껀 몰라도 예전거는 확실히
<hanbin973> 스냅 3세대 듀얼도 그대로에요
<hanbin973> ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> 예전에 3.4GHz이런거 인텔 2.8이랑 비슷
<hanbin973> 그래서 HTC 를 버렸..
<hacking_u> 넥서스원은 레퍼라
<hacking_u> 빠름 ㅇㅇ
<FreakyTux> 집 컴퓨터 CPU AMD 그래픽 ATI 메인보드 AMD
<FreakyTux> 아버지께서 AMD팬이라도 되신건지
<hacking_u> 그래픽음 ATI가 중력 계산만 제외하고 GeForce보다 빠릅니다
<hanbin973> 저는 페넘 9600 hd3450 램 4gb...
<hanbin973> 뭔가 비대칭 =.=
<hacking_u> 확실히;
<hacking_u> 페넘이아까워....
<FreakyTux> G Force라면 중력인데
<hacking_u> GeForce
<FreakyTux> ...ㅈㅅ
<hacking_u> e가 삐졌음...
<FreakyTux> 쓸데없는드립
<grr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RxSMuodbmg
<hanbin973> 뭐 그렇게 되면 =.=
<grr> G-force (...)
<hanbin973> S Force W Forece EM Force G Force 그런데 EM 은 E 만 붙혀도 될려나 ㄷ
<hacking_u> .... 자꾸 물리학으로 갈래요?
<FreakyTux> 응? sed보다 perl스크립트가 훨씬 빠르네요
<yemharc> 그 쥐?!
<FreakyTux> E Force와 M Force로 분리하시면 됩니다
<grr> 기니피그
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 약력 강력 중력 전자기력인가요
<grr> G -force
<hanbin973> 걍 다 분리해요
<hanbin973> 아니면 다 합쳐서 TOE Force?? ㅈㅅ
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 다 합쳐서 전기력 핵력
<hacking_u> 인가요
<hacking_u> 이러다 초끈이론으로....
<hanbin973> 지금까지 실제로 진행된건
<hanbin973> 전자기약력 강력 중력
<hanbin973> 쩝 =.=
<hacking_u> 전자기력이 통합?
<FreakyTux> SuperString 이러면 문자열 처리속도가 미친듯이 나오는건가
<DoA> 안녕하세요!
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 전자기력과 약한 핵력은 실험적으로도, 이론적으로도 완전한 통합을 이룬지 꽤 된걸로 압니다.
<hanbin973> 1964 년 와인버그와 살람이 ㄷ
<grr> ni hao
<DoA> 크흑크흑 ㅠㅠ 고스트를 돌린후로 리눅스로 갈 수가 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<DoA> mbr을 덮어써버려 리로를 날려버린듯 해요
<DoA> 이거 복구 되나요 ㅡㅠㅡ?
<hacking_u> DoA// 릴로 새로 설치하면 되잖...
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 요즘도 물리화학생물지학 하고 놀아요?
<hacking_u> hanbin973, +수학
<hanbin973> 시험 공부 ?
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 제 컴퓨터 복구 파티션은 신기하게도 mbr은 안 건드려서 grub은 남아있는데 /boot는 날아감...
<DoA> 컴퓨터에 xp랑 ubuntu10.4가 있었는데 xp가 메롱해서 고스트로 밀었거든요 ㅋ
<hanbin973> http://nelluard.egloos.com/4566606
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DoA> 머 리눅스에 그리 중요한건 없었으니 그냥 재설치해도 무방하긴 한데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> goto gaybar; 면 sexuality값은 아무 상관없.........;;;;;;;;;;;
<DoA> 다음을 대비해서 한번은 알아봐놓을까 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 그런거 보여주지 말아요 토나와요 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 뭐 전 모든것에 무감해섣
<hanbin973> 요즘 뼈저리게 느끼는건데
<FreakyTux> 오 sed 스크립트 돌릴때는 네모네모로직 하나 풀고 그랬는데 펄 스크립트 돌리니까 진짜 금방금방 끝나는듯
<hanbin973> 역시 실험을 할려면 여자가 최소 1명은 있어야합니다.
<grr> oops..
<FreakyTux> 과 전체 남녀성비가 약 13:1인데 저희 분반에는 30명중 1명뿐이네요 ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> DoA 이김에 Win7로 넘어가심은...
<DoA> 노트북 사양덕에 아직은 xp가;;;
<readytoact> 헉헉
<readytoact> 20kg 짜리 쌀을 9개나 들고 날랐더니;;;
<ndsin> 20kg 9개 가지고 왜그러셔요
<ndsin> 운동 좀 하셔야할듯...
<DoA> 아 그리고 api잘 아시는분 있으신가요?
<DoA> 묘하게 이상한곳에서 막혀버려서 ㅋ
<DoA> ctrl alt del을 안 먹게 하고 싶은것 뿐인데;;;
<DoA> xp랑 7에서 말이죠 ... ㅋ 그런데 안되네요..
<FreakyTux> 네이트온이 자꾸 죽네요...쩝
<drake_kr> http://msdn.microsoft.com/ko-kr/magazine/cc188951(en-us).aspx
<FreakyTux> 터미널로 띄워도 딱히 오류메시지같은건 안 나오는것 같고
<drake_kr> DoA님 c 코드 말씀하시는거 맞죠?
<FreakyTux> KCrash: Application 'nateon' crashing... KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<DoA> api로 구현시 예요
<FreakyTux> 네이트온이 죽을때 이 메시지를 뱉는데 어떻게 방법 없나요?
<drake_kr> 음..
<DoA> 저 msdn 응용하면 될꺼같기도....
<drake_kr> api로는 어렵겠는데요
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 후킹을 해야 하니깐.. -ㅅ-
<DoA> 단순히 사무실에 자체 로그인 프로그램을 만들려고 했는데.... 쉽지 않군요 ㅋ
<DoA> 자꾸 사소한 문제들이 발생해서 피시방처럼
<DoA> 로그인해서 컴퓨터 사용하면 그 기록이 남도록 하게 할려구 했는데;;;
<drake_kr> 저도 예전에 geto같은 비슷한 프로그램을 만들어서 썼었는데..
<DoA> 넴 그걸 하고 싶어요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 뻘짓이었습니다 ㄱ-
<DoA> 왜요?
<drake_kr> 걍 게토 쓰는게..
<drake_kr> 2만배 정도 나아요
<grr> 무려 2만배..
<DoA> 흠......
<drake_kr> 짜잘한거 신경쓰다 보면
<drake_kr> 운영을 하는건지 게토를 만드는건지..
<FreakyTux> delete c:\boot.ini
<DoA> 아주 단순하게 로그인 기능과 로그 기능만 쓸꺼라서;;;
<drake_kr> 저도 뭐 사람들이 게임 이용한 시간만 체크하면 됐었습니다만.. ㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> rm /media/disk/boot.ini
<drake_kr> 점점 원하는 기능이 늘어가더군요
<drake_kr> 더군다나 제가 운영자였는데
<grr> end user와 개발자가 같다니 이런 슬픈상황...
<drake_kr> 만약 다른 사람이 사장이었다면 아마 빡쳐 돌아가셨을걸요
<drake_kr> grr :: end-user와 개발자가 같은 예시 : netBSD
<FreakyTux> 간단한 스크립트 정도는 개발자와 end-user가 같아도 뭐...
<DoA> 게토.... 비싸겠지.....
<grr> 으아...
<hacking_u> geto가 뭐에요
<FreakyTux> 피시방 관리 프로그램이요
<DoA> 근데 이정도 기능은 필요없는데 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 그저 사용자당 로그 기록이 목적인데 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 천천히 해봐야겠네요 ㅋ
<FreakyTux> 로그인 한 기록을 원하시는건가요
<DoA> 로그인을 하지 않으면 사용할 수 없고
<DoA> 로그인하면 그에대한 기록이 남는거죠 ....
<DoA> 상세하게...
<DoA> 딱 그뿐
<FreakyTux> 윈도의 계정 기능을 사용하면 안 되려나...;
<DoA> 사소한 사고가 최근에 잦아서 책임소재도 분명이 하고 괜히 서로 의심하지 않게 하려고
<DoA> 계정은 로그가 안 남잖아요...
<FreakyTux> 시작 프로그램에 간단한 bash 스크립트로 시작 시간 체크 정도는 가능하겠죠
<DoA> 넵 하지만 제가 원하는 로그란건 어플리케이션에 관련된 로그과 시간도 같이 필요해서요 ㅋ
<FreakyTux> 아 그렇다면 ㅎㅎ
<DoA> 한 컴퓨터를 사람이 많이 쓰다보니
<DoA> 일 내놓고 다 자기는 아니라고 하는데
<drake_kr> 흠
<DoA> 이제 이게 한계를 좀 넘어가서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 리눅스쪽인가요?
<DoA> 아뇨 그냥 윈도우 xp
<drake_kr> 게토 좋습니다 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 어플리케이션 로그도 남아요
<DoA> ㅋㅋ 좀더 고민해 보겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 리눅스면
<drake_kr> 명령어 로그 만들어놓으면 되고요
<DoA> 리눅스면 기본으로 다 지원하지 않나요? ㅋ
<drake_kr> 기본사항은 아닐겁니다..
<FreakyTux> 웬만하면....?
<grr> 게토에 로고 그림만 바꾸면 사내에서 써도 괜찮을거 같기도 하네요..
<drake_kr> 웬지 회사에 게토를 깔아놓으면 직원들이 스타할것 같은..
<DoA> 그냥 직접 만드는게 좋을거 같아사요 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> api포럼 뒤지는데 엇비슷한게 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<DoA> 구현하기 편한 다른 언어는 없을련지 ....
<grr> mfc...? ;;
<DoA> 다룰줄을 몰라요;;
<grr> 올것이 왔네요
<grr> http://www.etnews.co.kr/news/detail.html?id=201106150171&portal=001_00001
<yemharc> grr, 올해 출시 전망이군요
<DoA> 전 한번도 안해봤는데...
<yemharc> grr, 내년 고3들 불쌍해라....................
<grr> yemharc :: 그들은 드디어 올게 온겁니다 (...)
<DoA> 전 그저 크라이시스나 모던워페어;;
<yemharc> 네. [[내년]] 고3들이 타겟이죠
<yemharc> (...........................)
<DoA>  windows8 보셧나요?
<grr> 제친구가 디아3엔 미소녀 케릭이 없어서 안될꺼야라고 그러길래 바바리안 여전사 사진을 보내줬죠...
<yemharc> grr, 악마
<yemharc> (...)
<grr> (...)
<grr> 타우렌 여전사는 신성합니다
<yemharc> 드워프 여도적의 뒷치기가 진리에요
<grr> (...)
<FreakyTux> 저희 때(작년)는 악재가 꽤나 많이 겹쳤었죠
<FreakyTux> 일단 스타2
<FreakyTux> 월드컵
<FreakyTux> G20으로 수능 일주일 연기해 주고
<FreakyTux> F1도 우리나라에서 열렸죠
<FreakyTux> 디아3는 결국 작년 안에 발매가 안 됐으니 넘어가고
<FreakyTux> 어...음...또 몇 개 있었는데
<FreakyTux> 7개월밖에 안 지났는데 벌써 까마득한 과거 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 전 고3 때 월드컵 4강까지 가는 바람에 망했(다고 핑계대고 싶지만)...
<darkmeow_home> 전 놀았죠 낄낄 =3 =3 =3
<grr> 수시붙고 수능한달전부터 학교에 단순히 PC방 갈 사람을 모으기 위해 갔었죠...(...)
<FreakyTux> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<FreakyTux> 친구가 그러더군요 고3때 자기가 제일 많이 놀았는데 수능 치기 얼마 전에 자기는 정신 차리고 따라 놀던 친구들은 계속 놀아서 혼자 수능 잘 봤다고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<darkmeow_home> 전 수능치기 하루전에도 정신따위는 개밥그릇에 탈탈탈탈 털어서 동네 망나니 개한테 줘버렸어요. 정말 잘먹었음.
<darkmeow_home> 레알 "망나니" 개라서.
<darkmeow_home>  =3
<grr> 전 수능치러 안가려고 했는데 어머니가 보온도시락 싸주신대서 갔었죠...
<grr> 그래서 수능장에 대학합격증 들고 갔어요
<grr> (...)
<darkmeow_home> 수시의 위엄
<FreakyTux> 수능 시험장에 사촌형인가 친구인가 고려대학교 잠바 입고 갔다는 글 본적 있으신가요 ㅋ
<grr> 헐...
<FreakyTux> 역시나 한국 디아블로 페이지는 멋지게 깨져 줍니다. 언어 선택도 안 보이네요.
<grr> 칼퇴근
<grr> ㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌ
<ndsin> 퇴근 숙오염
<imsu> 혹시 캐드 하실 줄 아는분 있나요?
<yemharc> 난데없이 캐드는 왜요?;;
<imsu> 친구가 캐드 알바 ㅋㅋㅋ 찾아 달래서요
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 일자리요?
<imsu> 그냥 단순한 알바요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 봉제 라고 하던데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뭐;;; 쇼핑몰하려고 그러나;; ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭... 봉제는 또 뭘까요;;
<imsu> 옷이요 옷 봉제 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 말 그대로 봉제;;
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<Seony> 베트남이랑 중국 전쟁나겠네요...
<FreakyTux> 왜요?
<Seony> http://news.mk.co.kr/v3/view.php?sc=30000001&cm=%ED%97%A4%EB%93%9C%EB%9D%BC%EC%9D%B8&year=2011&no=380064&selFlag=&relatedcode=&wonNo=&sID=303
<Seony> 징병령 내렸대요
<FreakyTux> 어익후
<hacking_u> 쩝...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<ndsin2> 안녕하세요
<ndsin2> 진님 언제 한턱 쏘시는건가요?
<jincreator> 얼마 되지도 않는데 한턱은...^^;
<ndsin2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 등록금 반값 되는 게 얻는 금액이 훨씬 더 많습니다.
<ndsin2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin2> 정규 대학을 못다녀본 저로서는
<ndsin2> 잘 모르겠네요
<jincreator> 사실 저도 잘 모릅니다. 부모님이 다 내주시니까요. 하지만 영수증 받았을 때 (물론 입학이라 더 붙기는 합니다) 500이 넘더로군요.
<jincreator> 근데 그러고 들어가니 정말 실망, 실망, 그리고 실망이네요.
<ndsin2> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin2> 부모님이 내주신 돈.. 열심히 하시는게 좋죠
<jincreator> 낸 값어치라도 해주면 넘어가는데 실력은 형편없는 교수가 기자재 하나 필요없는 강의할 때에는 정말...(이하생략)
<Terras> 환경에서 최대한 해볼수 있는것을 찾아야 하지 않을까 생각해봐요..
<jincreator> 사실 학교에서 결정한 등록금 내고 학교에서 결정한 혜택 받으면 학생이 해볼 수 있는 건 없는거죠.
<jincreator> ...뜬금없이 IRC 들어와서 분위기를 가라앉혔네요.
<ndsin2> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin2> 사회도 마찬가지입니다
<jincreator> 그런데 학생이 결정하고 한 만큼 나오는 게 하나 있어요. 그게 바로...
<jincreator> ...공부인데...이미 망했...(이하 생략)
<ndsin2> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> jincreator, 하이 ~
<bundo> 암튼축하 ~
<jincreator> 안녕하세요, 분도님. 감사합니다.
<Ponics_OTL> jincreator: / 학생이 결정하고 한 만큼 정직하게 나오는것이 있습니다.. 그건 바로.. 응.가. 휙~! =3=3=3=3
<ndsin2> 한턱 쏘라고 했더니 쥐꼬리만한 돈이라고 안쏘신대요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 내가 보아도 제일 나은 글이었습니다. jincreator 인정 ^^;
<jincreator> 참, 분도님 페이스북에서 '명퀘한'이라고 하셨는데 '명쾌한'입니다. ^^;
<bundo> 히히  ~ <== 오타대마왕
<bundo> jincreator, 그거랑 발표비 등등 모아서 다음 용돈하세요
<bundo> 원래 학생때 많이 돌아 다니고 견문넓혀야죠
<bundo> 책도 사고 ~ 장비도 사고 (탱크 , 총 등)
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 내일 일단 명휘님과 약속은 했는데 지켜질지 의문 입니다...
<bundo> Ponics_OTL, 오케이 ~~
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 제가 워낙 노가다로 하루 벌어 하루 사는..... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;
<bundo> 후원 등 보면 이상한 모임은 아닐듯해요
<bundo> 민주당 제주 의원이군요 http://www.kangci.net/
<bundo> Ponics_OTL, 가서 멋진 이야기 한번 이야기 해주세요 ,...
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 넵... 민주당 제주 의원 입니다... 제주시가 스마트그리드 특별 시범 지구 이기 때문입니다..
<bundo> 그리고 그의원 지식경제부 파트네요 굿임
<bundo> 인상 팍 박아 주세요 포닉스옹
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 가서 적을 만들면 안되기에... " 훌륭하십니다~! 멋지 십니다.. 부라보~! " 라고 이미 대사를 써서 외우고 있습니다..
<bundo> 하하
<bundo> 굿 ~~
<bundo> 좋은 시간과 기회가 되줄듯합니다.
<bundo> 저 의원 분 일벌리기 좋아 하는 스타일 인듯합니다. ㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> bundo: / 그런데 느낌이 자꾸.. 방청객의 들러리 역활을 할듯 합니다.. " 질문 사절! " 이렇게 나오면.. 정말이지...
<bundo> 법령을 만들었다면 큰거죠
<bundo> 공개SW 도 법령 만들려다 실패 했거든요
<bundo> 역시 구케의원인듯
<bundo> http://www.todayenergy.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=62541
<bundo> 이번인가 봐요 5월 ~~
<bundo> http://kldp.org/node/123774#comment-558908
<bundo> 하하
<drake_kr> 야식 뭐 먹지..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-16
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> hi
<grr> xie xie
<grr> 어느순간부터 아침 == 맥도날드 공식이 성립되어버렸습니다.
<yemharc> 아침은 굶어야 맛이죠 (......)
<yemharc> 맥모닝도 비싸요 비싸 -_-
<grr> ...
<grr> 뭐라도 먹긴 먹어야되요..
<jangnan|xp> 아침에는
<jangnan|xp> 스무디
<jangnan|xp> 난 백반 먹고 설사
<jangnan|xp> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<grr> 안그럼 연비가 후져서 퍼지기때문에..
<yemharc> 전 연비는 좋긴 한데.......................... 좋은 만큼 무리하게 되더군요
<yemharc> 아침(굶는다)-점심(음...괜찮은거같아!)-저녁(슬슬 먹어야겠어...근데 일이 너무 많다!)
<jangnan|xp> 아침(백반 밥 1/3공기) - 점심(아무거나 대세) - 저녁(대세 혹은 계란 3개 혹은 크런치바)
<grr> ....
<jangnan|xp> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.php?id=images2&no=95650&hpage=1
<jangnan|xp> 구아플
<grr> 아아
<grr> 상당히 비슷하더라구요]
<jangnan|xp> 저 ui만 따다가 쓰고싶네
<jangnan|xp> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 우앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 구플
<grr> 전 프로세스바까지 따라한거보고 장인정신을 느꼈어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이제 고소왕 잡스의 턴이다!
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 일 시작하기 전에 담배피고 와야지 -_-
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<jangnan|xp> 중국이 진짜 대단한나라임
<jangnan|xp> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|xp> 왠간한건 앞질러서 저 멀리 간 느낌
<jangnan|xp> 물론 카피가 대부분이지만
<grr> 저 장인정신으로 뭔가 멀쩡한걸 만들었으면...
<jangnan|xp> 원래 중국자체적으로 규모대비 창조성이 엄청 떨어지는 나라다보니
<jangnan|xp> 다 카피
<yemharc> 중국의 연금술을 무시하시다뇨
<yemharc> 녹색성장의 갑이라구요
<grr> 연금술 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 중국 농민들 시위하는 사진이라던대... 대포를 자기들끼리 만들어서
<grr> 농성하더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|xp> http://news.nate.com/view/20110616n01101
<jangnan|xp> 개독봉투
<yemharc> 개독ATM도 있는 세상이죠 (먼산)
<grr> 교회에서 카드 헌금을 실제로 됩니다
<grr> (...)
<jangnan|xp> 이제 교회가 잡초처럼
<jangnan|xp> 여기저기 있어서 눈꼴시림
<jangnan|xp> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan|xp> 건물들도 다 큼직큼직
<grr> 우리나라는 뱀파이어가 살기 힘든날하
<grr> 힘든나라
<grr> 곶곶에 십자가
<grr> = =
<yemharc> 진작에 박멸됐죠 (.....)
<jangnan|xp> 나중에 진짜 국교로 선포될지도 모름
<yemharc> 그럼 이 나라를 뜰겁니다 ...........
<jangnan|xp> 난 거기에 적응해서 여자나 어떻게 해봐야지
<yemharc> 애초에 사이비 종교랑 그야말로 한발자국 차이인 그딴 종교같지도 않은게...........에휴
<jangnan|xp> 교회오빠
<grr> 무교 여자가 제일 낫고, 불교 여자야 부처님 오신날 하루 정도나 공양 하루정도만 써줘도 되고
<grr> 천주교 여자면 그냥 아! 다니시는군요 정도만 해주면 되는데
<yemharc> 개신교는.........
<grr> 개신교는 답이없..
<yemharc> 애초에 '사랑'이 주제(?)인 종교에서
<yemharc> 막상 설교하는거 들어보면 항상 싸우래 (....)
<grr> = =
<grr> 성경 = 단행본 합친것
<grr> 구약 = 옛날 단행본
<grr> 신약 = 신작 단행본
<grr> -_-
<yemharc> 까놓고 말해서, 정말 그 뭐냐 목사들이 설교할때 주제는 '이웃을 사랑하는 법'이 되야 하는거 아닌가요
<jangnan|xp> 역사상 가장 많은 인간을 죽인 종교가 카톨릭이니
<jangnan|xp> 그 자식뻘인 개독교도 광신적인 부분에서 상당히 유사하죠.
<yemharc> 근데 가끔 보고 듣는 내용들 보면 허구한날 영적전쟁이니 뭐니..........
<yemharc> 개신교는 애초에 '기독교 원리주의'를 표방하던 녀석이었지 않나요
<grr> 사실 개신교도 수메르신화 파생된것에 불가한데
<grr> 쩝..
<yemharc> 애초에 예수 탄생신화는 점성술이 근간인데요 뭐 -_-
<jangnan|xp> 원래 애매모호한 경전이 있으므로 해서
<jangnan|xp> 먹고사는거죠
<jangnan|xp> 해석이야 이렇게 하면 이렇고 저렇게 하면 저런건데 음훼훼
<yemharc> 그리고 그 점성술을 기반으로 하는 신따위 발에 채이고도 남을 만큼 널려있고
<grr> 이야.. 용캐 콘스탄티누스가 기독교 출신 왕먹은 뒤로
<grr> 용캐 퍼트렸네..
<yemharc> 게다가 정작 그 기독교는 원조격인 유대교에게 사이비 취급 (......)
<yemharc> 이단도 아니고 사이비 (....)
<jangnan|xp> 아시아에서 우리나라 처럼 기독교 믿는 나라 없죠?
<jangnan|xp> 전세계로 가도 그럴려나
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 근데 교회안에서도
<yemharc> 면적대비 밀도로 보면 거의 전 세계 최상급입니다
<grr> 파벌이 손나게 갈려요
<grr> 성령이란걸 믿는대가 있고
<grr> 장로회도 있고
<grr> 또 뭐있더라..
<yemharc> 국내에만 대충 100여개인가 되지 않나요 그 파벌
<grr> 네 그렇죠
<grr> 웃긴게 지들이 그렇게 받드는 성경안에는 이방인들은 구원을 해주지 않는다고 되어있는데
<grr> 참 싱기...
<jangnan|xp> 우리나라가 원래 종교하나 믿으면 끝장을 내죠.
<grr> 진X영생교나 하나 차릴껄 그랬나
<jangnan|xp> 옛날에 사이비종교 교주들이 아주 황제급이엇는데
<yemharc> 그래서 이스라엘 역사에 편입(..)되야 한다고 난리치지 않습니까 허참
<jangnan|xp> 이스라엘 좋은 나라인데
<grr> 편..편입
<jangnan|xp> 군대가 너무 길고 예비군도 힘들어서
<jangnan|xp> 여성들도 참하고
<yemharc> 전 이스라엘이야말로 쌩x라이 나라라고 봐요
<yemharc> 아무런 근거도 없이 남의 땅에 기어 들어와서 전쟁벌이는데, 그건 더도 덜도 없이 말 그대로 침략자일 뿐
<grr> yemharc :: 이기면 우리편
<yemharc> 그냥 대놓고 "우리 살 땅이 필요하다! 전쟁이다 샛퀴들아!" 했으면 "오오미 용감한거" 하고 감탄하고 끝낼 일인데 (당사자 아니니까)
<jangnan|xp> 썡x라이는 맞는데 그래도 규모가 작아서 다행인거임
<yemharc> "여긴 원래 홀리(퍼킹) 바이블에 적혀있는 우리 땅임 ㅇㅇ" 해대니 재수없습니다
<jangnan|xp> 아마 나치한테 그렇게 당하고 안미치면 그게 더이상한걸꺼임
<yemharc> 그럼 지금 동부유럽 땅은 전부 다 몽골꺼냐 (......)
<yemharc> 나치도 잘한거 없습니다만, 그 기본적인것만 따지면 팔레스타인 입장에선 나치나 유대인이나 똑같아요
<yemharc> 근거없는 자료에 근거한 깽판인건 똑같죠
<jangnan|xp> 이스라엘이 백번 잘못한거죠 도리적으로 볼때는
<grr> 아....
<grr> 터미널에서 메뉴선택되는거 싱나게 만들어 놨더니...
<grr> 라이브러리가 있구나...
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> .......
<jangnan|xp> 팔레스타인이 호구중에 호구된 상황
<grr> 호구된 내 메뉴 코드..
<grr> ...
<jangnan|xp> 아무도 안말리고 무시하고 이스라엘은 점점 썌지고
<jangnan|xp> 나중가면 이스라엘에 흡수될듯
<grr> 사실 유대인이 성공하거나 머리가 좋은 사람이 많다는게 큰것 같아요
<jangnan|xp> 미군이 지원을 암묵적으로 햇으니 된거죠.
<grr> 미국에서도 큰손으로 작용하고 있으니 미국이 이스라엘을 건드리기 뭣한것도 사실이고
<grr> 그렇죠..
<grr> 유대인이 진짜 머리가 기발한게..
<grr> 복리법을 발명한게 유대인이에요
<grr> (...)
<jangnan|xp> 당시 미국이야 소련 뺨칠정도로 음모의 주재자엿으니
<jangnan|xp> 지금도 그렇지만
<grr> 아니 성경에 지들이 이자를 받지 말라고 되있는데
<grr> 지들이 복리를 개발해서 이자를 더받아..
<jangnan|xp> 돈놀이하다가 독일인한테 칼맞은거죠.
<yemharc> jangnan|xp, 어느정도 맞는 말입니다
<jangnan|xp> 요즘 2차대전사에 관련된 책을 주로 보고있는데 당시 독일의 엄청남과 미국의 엄청남이 느껴짐
<grr> 전쟁하면 일본이....
<grr> 역사상 실효지배 영역이 가장 넓었던 나라...
<jangnan|xp> 일본은 동네 골목대장수준이었음
<jangnan|xp> 황무지를 많이 지배햇죠.
<yemharc> 읭......일본이 무슨 실효지배 영역이 가장 넓나요
<jangnan|xp> 그리고 영국이 당시에
<jangnan|xp> 제일많이 지배햇을걸요
<yemharc> 실효지배로 따지면 걔들은 그냥 "우리 여기 들렸다 가요" 수준
<grr> 아
<grr> 태평양 필리핀 앞까지에
<grr> 밑에 호주 바로 직전까지
<grr> 중국대륙 까지
<grr> 바다가 많아서 그렇지 실효지배영역이
<grr> 가장넓었었어요
<grr> 진주만 때릴때 진주만만 때린게 아니라
<jangnan|xp> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 정복지와 지배지는 틀리잖아요
<grr> 배트남 중국 등등등 여러군대 한날 동시에..
<grr> 그래서 실효 "지배영역"이라고 말은 한거에요
<grr> 실제로 많이들 말하구요
<jangnan|xp> 영해까지 치면 어쩔지모르겟네요
<grr> 퍼시픽 한번 보세요
<jangnan|xp> 근데 지도상으로 보면 영국이 쩔던데
<grr> 퍼시픽이 그 이야기에요
<yemharc> 1 어떤 사람이나 집단, 조직, 사물 등을 자기의 의사대로 복종하게 하여 다스림. -> 지배
<yemharc> 1 남의 나라나 이민족 따위를 정벌하여 복종시킴. -> 정복
<yemharc> 자, 그럼 일본이 '지배'한 지역은 얼마나 될까요
<jangnan|xp> 만주국이 일단있고
<grr> 바다도 포함이 되어야 하지요
<jangnan|xp> 중국대륙자체는 북경에서 상해까지
<jangnan|xp> 이긴한데 이게 또 중화민국이랑 중공군이 있어서
<yemharc> 실제 지배 영역으로 보면 그리 넓지 않았어요
<yemharc> 정복영역이 넓은거지
<grr> 태평양쪽으론 하와이 앞까지, 밑으로는 호주 바로 앞까지
<drake_kr> 별별 얘기가 다 나오네 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|xp> 거기다가 중화민국 군벌들도 많았고,
<yemharc> 아니 정말
<jangnan|xp> 동남아시아는 필리핀밀고 인도차이나 반도 밀고
<yemharc> 실제 "땅"을 기준으로 보면
<yemharc> 몽골하고 로마가 갑이었고
<yemharc> 실효 지배 영역으로 치면 식민시대 영국이 갑이었어요
<jangnan|xp> 로마는 몽골한테 겜도 안되고 몽골이 짱
<yemharc> 일본은 그냥 땅찍고 다음! 한 수준이고
<jangnan|xp> 영국이야 인도,아프리카, 북아메리카
<grr> 으.. 회사라서 동영상을 받아서 스샷을 찍어드릴수가 없네..
<jangnan|xp> 대충 머릿속에 지도로 그려짐
<jangnan|xp> 요즘 게임도 2차대전 관련 겜만해서
<jangnan|xp> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 정복과 지배는 엄연히 구분되는 개념이잖아요
<grr> 네
<drake_kr> Strike Witches
<yemharc> 정복지에서는 얼마든지 반군이 있습니다
<yemharc> 치안도 그리 안정되지 않았고
<yemharc> 유지하기 위해서는 반드시 군대의 힘도 필요하죠
<yemharc> 이게 정복지
<jangnan|xp> 일본 당시 군대가 300만이엇나
<yemharc> 반대로, 실제 군대는 주둔하지만 치안유지는 경찰 수준에서 끝나고 반군도 없다시피 하고
<yemharc> 이게 지배지
<jangnan|xp> 조선얘기같다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 맞아요
<jangnan|xp> 조선의 반격
<yemharc> 일제시대는 까고 말해서 지배지였습니다.
<yemharc> 그래서 독립군이 만주로 간거죠
<yemharc> 거긴 정복지니까
<jangnan|xp> 만주국세워지면서 뭐 지배지됬죠.
<yemharc> 중국의 경우에는 북경을 중심으로 중국 동부에서 동남부로 이어지는 주요 도시 라인이 지배지였고
<yemharc> 뭐, 사실 사막쪽은 너도나도 버린땅 (......)
<drake_kr> 롬롬롬
<yemharc> 여튼 역사상 실효지배 영역이 가장 넓었다고 한게 누군진 몰라도
<jangnan|xp> 북경에서 상해까지가 일제 치하였고, 나머지는 서북군벌,광동성군벌,중공,중화민국
<yemharc> 번역을 잘못했거나 언어 개념이 없거나 둘 중 하나라고 봅니다
<grr> yemharc :: 퍼시픽 초반에 일본 군사영역 지도가 나옵니다. 한번 봐보시길 바랍니다
<yemharc> 아니 그러니까 파시픽은 저도 봤습니다만 그거 정복지도에요 굳이 따지면..........
<yemharc> A를 침략해서 항복선언 받았다고 정복지가 되는게 아니잖습니까 (....)
<grr> 그럼 지금 저희들의 대화에서 정복 vs 지배  라는 단어의 개념차이떄문인가요
<jangnan|xp> 영해따지면 태평양땜시
<yemharc> 아니 지배지;;
<jangnan|xp> 일본이 짱일수도있어요
<yemharc> 네
<grr> 에이 그런 단어땜에 골때리는 이야기라면 pass
<yemharc> 그래서 아까부터 말했죠;;;
<jangnan|xp> 근데 바다는 좀 빼야함
<yemharc> 바다는 뭐......
<yemharc> 자원획득을 위한걸로 보면 포함이지만
<jangnan|xp> 바다빼면 개뿔도없어요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<yemharc> 단순히 "땅"을 보면 빼야죠
<yemharc> 그리고 이것도 언어 구분에 따른거지만
<yemharc> 일본이 정말 그 지도만큼의 땅을 [[실효지배]]했으면
<yemharc> 그렇게 [[자원부족]]으로 허덕대다 질 이유가 없죠
<jangnan|xp> http://kwon3813.blog.me/103821706
<jangnan|xp> 일본이 미군공격한게 자원땜시 그런거죠. 미군이 기름 끊어버려서 장비가 다 멈춰서 진격을 못하니깐
<Ponics_OTL> yemharc: / 이따가 옥장판 받아 오면 사줄꺼라 밑삼...
<Ponics_OTL> 믿삼
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 으읭?!
<drake_kr> http://digitalangelmaster.wordpress.com/2008/02/27/%ec%9c%a4%eb%a6%ac-%eb%b6%80%ec%9e%ac%ec%99%80-%ed%9e%98%ec%9d%98-%eb%b6%88%ea%b7%a0%ed%98%95%ec%9c%bc%eb%a1%9c-%ec%9d%b8%ed%95%9c-%ea%b3%b5%ec%82%b0%ec%a3%bc%ec%9d%98%ec%99%80-%ec%9e%90%eb%b3%b8/
<yemharc> 그리고 미국은 알면서 넘어갔습니다 (두둥)
<drake_kr> http://digitalangelmaster.wordpress.com/2008/02/27/%ec%a0%9c%ea%b5%ad%ec%a3%bc%ec%9d%98/
<Ponics_OTL> yemharc: / 국개의원이 주최하는 정책토론회 하는데.. 아무리봐도 신종 다단계 판매 모집책을 모집 하는것 같은 느낌이...하지만 저에게는 옥장판을 팔아줄 밀옹이 있으니 걱정이 안된다는.. ㅋ
<yemharc> Ponics_OTL, 정책토론회인가요? 파벌싸움이 아니라? (웃음)
<Ponics_OTL> yemharc: / ㄴㄴ 회의실 가면 바로 회의실 문잠그고 옥장판 주면서 팔아 오라고 할듯 하삼...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / drake_kr 님도 1장 팔아 주실꺼죠 ?
<yemharc> 구글 로고는 나날이 발전하는군요
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 금송아지는 팔아드릴수 있습니다..
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 제가 1시 이후로 몇일 안보이면.. 아마도 다단계 합숙 쇄놰 교육 당하러 끌려간것으로 알고 신고하여 주세요... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 새우잡이보다는 낫군요..
<grr> 다단계...
<drake_kr> 음
<grr> 와이브로가 사실 그렇게 빠른게 아니군요
<drake_kr> Ponics님은 다단계 가서 여자꼬실 능력이 되실거에요 :D
<drake_kr> 실사용이 3M 정도인가?
<grr> 분당인데 다운로드 50kb/ 업로드 30kb 뜨는거보면....
<drake_kr> ... 300k라니..
<grr> 와이브로가 건물안에 들어오면
<grr> 바보되나요?
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 아... 그런 능력이 되면 정말 좋겠습니다.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;; 오늘 정책토론회 패널들 보니 모두 늑다리 60대 아자쒸들.... 언냐는 0% 입니다.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;;
<drake_kr> 아니 정책토론회 말구요
<drake_kr> 아배고파
<drake_kr> 카레나 해먹을까..
<drake_kr> 한 일주일분..
<grr> 아.. 대충 다운 3Mbps / 업 1Mbps 뜨는군요
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 다단계는 처음부터 프리덤 이글이나 다이야몬드 안시켜주면 안할려고 합니다...ㅋㅋ
<grr> 다이아...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 다단계를 왜 해요
<drake_kr> 여자를 꼬셔야지
<Ponics_OTL> 와이브로의 장점은 속도가 아니라 연속성 아닌가효 ? 이동시에도 쎌중계로 인하여 끊어지지 않는다라고 광고 했던 기억이 납니다..
<grr> 아.. 그런거군요
<drake_kr> 다단계 합숙 들어가도 목적만 정확하면 대략 좋음
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 제가 말도 버벅 거리고.. 낮가림이 심하고 그리고 결정적으로 루저 라서... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;; 언냐는 힘들듯 합니다..
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 노바소닉 노래좀 들어야겠다
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 다단계에서 양주 얻어먹을수 있나요?
<grr> 헉?!
<grr> ?!
<grr> 저 아직 발렌타인 이런거 한번도 못마셔 봤습니다
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 자신의 밑으로 5명 확보하시고 월 옥장판 50장씩만 유통시키면 가능 합니다.
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 합숙에서요
<drake_kr> 그건 별관심 없고요
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / ㅋㅋㅋ 당연히 소주도 힘들겠지효.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아.
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 이미 저보다 경험이 풍부하신 drake_kr 님 께서 어쩨 저같은 초짜에게 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 소주는 많이 사주던데..
<Ponics_OTL> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> 국개의사당 가야 하는데 아... 쩝... 그냥 청바지에 면티 입고 가면 입장 안시켜줄 까효 ?
<drake_kr> 네.
<Ponics_OTL> 그래도 들어 가겠다고 하면... 끝까지 못들어가게 하겠지효 ?
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 가지 말까... 귀찮은데..
<drake_kr> 업무상으로도 들어갈 수 없는데용
<drake_kr> 유시민이 빽바지 입었다고 못 들어갈뻔했는데..
<Ponics_OTL> 그건 국개의사당 본회의장 이라서 그런거 아닌가효 ?
<Ponics_OTL> 전 국개의사당 부속 건물 국개 헌정 기념관 대회의실 인데..
<drake_kr> 거기다가 여직원이 청바지 입었다고 가카가 지랄했자나염
<Ponics_OTL> 아... 그렇군효.... 이런... 누가 뭐라고 하던 전 다 쌩~! 할수 있는데.. 우리 가카가 싫어 하는 일이라면....
<Ponics_OTL> 당연히... 청바지 입니다~!
<drake_kr> 아.
<Ponics_OTL> 전 우리 가카 의 빠~! 입니다..
<Ponics_OTL> 아.. 그나저나 신분증 안들고 댕긴지 오래인데.. 신분증이 어디 갔더라.. 아놔...
<grr> 한복을 입으면
<grr> 통과가 될가요?
<Ponics_OTL> 통과 못합니다..
<grr> (....)
<bluetux>  기모노 입으면 통과 될지도.. --;
<Ponics_OTL> 한복은 타인에게 지장을 주는 옷이라고 롯헤그룹 산하 조센호텔 에서 정의 하였습니다..
<grr> 국회의사당앞에 오마이뉴스 기자 불러놓고
<grr> 한복입고 입장 시도를 하면
<grr> 아름답겠네요
<Ponics_OTL> 이렇게 더운날 정장을 입어야 하나.. 아놔...
<Ponics_OTL> 운동화에 청바지 입으면 딱 좋으련만...
<bluetux> 울나라 국개의원들 수준은 차원이달라서..  어디로 튈지.. 어케 되는지 모름..
<bluetux> Ponics_OTL, 회의 하러 들어가는거 아니면.. 들어갈수 있을꺼예요..
<bluetux> 국회 의사당 청바지 입고 자주(?) 들락 거려봄..
<Ponics_OTL> 초청장인지 안내장을 받긴 했습니다.. 물론 방청객 이겠지요...
<Ponics_OTL> ㅋㅋ 넵..
<bluetux> ^^;
<jangnan|xp> 국회의사당 한번도 못가봣는데
<jangnan|xp> 청화대랑
<jangnan|xp> 청와대
<jangnan|xp> ㅡ,ㅡ
<jangnan|xp> 청화대라고 하니깐 무슨 중꿔 대학같네
<cartes9> 그런가;
<cartes9> 요;
<jangnan|xp> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.php?id=my_album&no=89198
<jangnan|xp> 이거나 해볼까
<cartes9> ADDA팬이면 좋으거 아닌가요?
<jangnan|xp> 아주 좋은건아니죠
<jangnan|xp> 그냥 풍속이 괜찬은
<cartes9> jangnan|xp, 그럼 좋은팬회사는 어디에요?
<cartes9> ;;aa
<cartes9> 저는 잘만꺼좋다고 알고있어욤
<jangnan|xp> 기준이 뭐냐가 차이죠.
<jangnan|xp> 소음이 적냐 아니면 뽀대가 나느냐 아니면 풍속이 좋냐
<cartes9> 소음이 적은걸 전 좋아해요
<cartes9> 방열만으로 CPU냉각이 된다면 더더욱 좋구여
<jangnan|xp> 그럼짬만도 괜찬죠
<jangnan|xp> 제일좋은건 수냉
<jangnan|xp> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_OTL> jangnan|xp: / 전천후 4계절용 냉각수로 넣어 주세요~!
<cartes9> jangnan|xp, 짬만이 잘만 이져?;;
<cartes9> 댑따큰 방열판달고싶어요..
<jangnan|xp> http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/cboard.php?id=36&no=846
<jangnan|xp> 알루미늄케이스에 오로치쿨러
<cartes9> jangnan|xp, 오 좋은 팁얻었습니다 감사합니다
<grr> 아우.. active x...
<grr> ax가 좋은 기술이긴한데.. 정부 사이트들은 ax 그냥 하나로 통합하면 안되나..
<grr> 아니면 정부사이트 all in one 설치 파일 이라도...
<yemharc> 통합하면 말하겠죠. "우리 사이트를 이용하려면 보안등급을 낮추세요. OH~ 이건 절대 당신의 개인정보를 보호하기 위해서입니다☆"
<yemharc> 구글이 또 진화하는군요
<grr> yemharc :: <System> : Google은 진화의 돌을(를) 사용했다!
<yemharc> goggle 기능을 확장한건지
<yemharc> 사진이나 그림으로 검색을 하면 그 이미지의 모양을 스캔해서 매칭되는걸 찾아주네요
<yemharc> (찍는게 아니라 그냥 파일을 스캔한다는데 대체 어떻게?)
<grr> ...
<grr> db의 신이 구글에 살고 있구나..
<yemharc> 그리고
<yemharc> 이번에 새로 검색루틴 들고 나왔는데
<yemharc> 남들 1/100초 줄이고 "우리 기술력 좋음" 하는데 혼자서 "에....많이는 못하구요... 그냥 기술 하나 붙여서 5초 줄였어요"
<grr> ....
<grr> db신 ;;
<yemharc> 검색하는 DB 크기를 놓고 보면 뭔가 시간이 반대로 된게 아닌가 하는 느낌......
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 할게없다...
<yemharc> ...
<grr>  (...)
<grr> 'ㅠ'
<grr> 실장님 오시면 최종 이바구를 해야 뭐가 결정이 나니..
<yemharc> 회사 휴식기(?)는 다가오는데 전 되려 또 바빠질듯............
<grr> 왠지 엄한거 다 떠안으시는 느낌이...
<yemharc> 회사 휴식기 들어가면 대규모 인사이동이 있다는데
<yemharc> 자회사 2개 있던거랑 합친다네요
<grr>  /.\
<yemharc> 인사이동을 한다 = 데이터가 바뀐다 = 그럼 뭐다?
<yemharc> ............orz
<grr> ...GG
<yemharc> <-현 직책 : 서버(x), 서버프로그래머(x), DB-P(x), DB-A(x)
<yemharc> ........근데 왜 내가 바빠지는거야
<grr> 아.. 멀티...
<grr> 군대에서 멀티로 뛰던 불쌍한 아이들이 생각나네요...
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 군대서도 1빵빵이어서 좀 굴러다녔습......
<yemharc> 일단 그놈의 컴퓨터 덕분에 각 간부들 집이랑 기숙사 다 가보고 (대대장 집까지)
<yemharc> 여단 어지간한 군수/인사과 다 들러보고
<yemharc> (...........)
<grr> ....
<yemharc> 근데 보직은 한번도 바뀌지 않고 1빵.........
<grr> ...
<yemharc> CMI 다가오면 왠지 대대 계원들이랑 모여서 밤샘작업 하고 있고 <-소총수
<grr> 1이라고 쓰고
<grr> 멀티병..
<yemharc> ~.~)~
<yemharc> 그다지 쓸만한 인재도 아니었는데
<yemharc> 그놈의 인터넷이 안되니 다들 드라이버 때문에 아우성 (...)
<grr> yemharc :: 시켜서 할 수 있다 or 시켜도 못한다   고로 당신은 인재
<yemharc> .....................
<yemharc> 문제는 사회서는 그게 참.........
<yemharc> 시켜도 안된다 -> 퇴사
<yemharc> 시키면 꾸역꾸역 한다 -> 인재, 허나 연봉은 그대로
<yemharc> 시키기 전에 잘 한다 -> 알아서 이직한다
<yemharc> (........)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 안그렇습?........
<grr> 그거슨 김트루
<grr> (...)
<grr> 3년만에 걱정이 사라졌는데
<grr> 마음은 썩 편해지지 않네요
<yemharc> ?
<grr> 걱정이 사라지니까.. 대려 또 뭐가 생길까봐 좀 불안하달까 - -;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<grr> 어제 집에가니까 할게 없어서 놀아보려고 하니까 노는법을 잘 모르겠달까 - -;
<grr> 정말 이리저리 치이면서 달려온것 같네요... 요 3년..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 노는것도 꽤 힘든 세상이에요
<grr> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 전 진작에 GG치고 컴퓨터로 놉니다 (.........)
<grr> ....
<grr> 아.. 이제 학교도 갈일 없겠다 다시 또 또라이짓을 해볼까...
<grr> 예전에 학교 과제 제출 시스템(?) 이 있는데 거기 파일을 권한없어도 다운로드 받을 수 있는 프로그램 하나 만들어서 학교 게시판 올렸다가 불려갔었거든요
<grr> 4시간만에 대학원생이 호출해서 조낸 깨졌었는데 이게 아직 먹히더라구요
<yemharc> ...........................................
<grr> 적당할떄 올려놓고 대학원생이 또 호출하면 니가 분당오세요 해봐야지
<grr> 벌써 2년 이상지난 일이구나..
<yemharc> 해커 혹은 크래커에 대한 일반인의 시각 ::: 컴퓨터 잘 다루니까 내 ppt도 작성해 줄 수 있을거야
<yemharc> ~에 대한 학생의 시각 ::: (리눅스 터미널을 켜놓고) 이정도는 써줘야 해커지
<yemharc> ~에 대한 업계인의 시각 ::: 실력은 좋은데 쓸데가 없다
<yemharc> ~에 대한 교수의 시각 ::: ?????????????????
<grr> 저..정답
<grr> ...
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 네오는 뛰어난 해커지만 회사에선 잉여사원
<grr> 터미널 바꾸고 들어와보겠습니다
<grr> ¾ȳçÇϼ¼¿ä
<grr> ‚¾°í°¥¤·¤±¤¤¤·¤±¤·
<grr> oops
<yemharc> set encod
<grr> yes, sir.
<grr> exit
<grr> nihao
<grr> 궭괅롹
<grr> 안녕
<grr> ㅇ하세요
<grr> 으악... 세로로 나오네;
<grr> 보이시나요?
<yemharc> 잘 보입니다
<grr> 글자가 90도 꺽여서 나오는군요
<cartes9> no i can't see your chars
<grr> 다시들어오겠습니다
<grr> 궭괉핥홝콹컴컴컴컴컴컴컴?
<cartes9> ì»´ì»´ì»´
<cartes9> 휀뉄
<grr> del 키가 지원되는거 하나때문에 터미널을 바꿨어요
<yemharc> ............
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 폰트변경
<grr> oops
<grr> 흠...
<grr> 천리안체를 사용하고 싶은데 곱게 안되네요
<yemharc> Oops! I could not find Salay!
<grr> select salay from imployee where name='yemharc';
<yemharc> ........
<grr> (...)
<grr> db도 요즘은 기억이 잘 안나네요 - -;
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<grr> 내가 db란건 했던가 말았던가..
<grr> 가물가물
<yemharc> 저만 하겠습니까 (...
<grr> oops..
<yemharc> 전 요즘 제가 여기 뭐 하려고 입사했는지도 기억이 안나요 룰루랄라
<grr> T_T
<yemharc> 일단 확실한건
<grr> 개발자는 뺑이깐다 == 멀티 인력이다 == 만능 인력이다
<yemharc> 여기가 블랙은 아니에요.........아닌데.......................
<grr> 아닌데..
<yemharc> OTL
<grr> GG..
<grr> 아.. 써보니 xshell을 왜 많이 쓰는지 알겠네요
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> imsu, 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> imsu :: 배고파
<yemharc> 오늘 무슨 날인가..........
<yemharc> 팀원 10명중에 자리에 앉은게 나하고 이사님 두명뿐 (......)
<yemharc> 정신차리고 주위를 둘려보니 아무도 없 (....)
<drake_kr> 흠흠
<drake_kr> 다 병원행이라니
<yemharc> ?!
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 오픈소스 프로젝트 경험은 신입때나 볼까요?
<yemharc> 네?
<drake_kr> 회사에 입사할때..
<drake_kr> 오픈소스 프로젝트 경험이란게 플러스요소로 작용할수는 있지요?
<yemharc> 회사마다 틀려요
<yemharc> 근데 기업 입장에서 오픈소스 프로젝트 경험은 대부분 솔루션 경력으로 보는거같더군요
<drake_kr> 흠..
<yemharc> 그 외에도 포트폴리오로 자기 이름이 박혀있는 공신력 있는 문서와 자신이 짠 코드도 증거자료로 보여줘야 하구요
<drake_kr> 음.. 역시 프로그래머는 체력이 중요한거군..
<yemharc> 게임업계쪽은 그런거 전혀 신경 안쓰는(무시하는) 분위기고
<yemharc> 대부분 이걸 경력으로 인식하는 쪽은 네트워크 관련 개발사라던가
<yemharc> 기업용 솔루션 개발 업체 등등이네요
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 게임쪽은 체력인가요
<yemharc> 이공계가 체력이죠 (...)
<yemharc> 그리고 그 증거자료(?)가 하프라이프와 데드스페이스 ............
<drake_kr> 음.. 경력으로 안 쳐준다..
<drake_kr> 그게 한국에서의 이야기지요?
<grr> 그렇군요...
<drake_kr> 만약 블리자드나 밸브나 액티비전같은데서는 쳐주겠죠?
<yemharc> 외국계 게임업체는 꽤 쳐주는 편입니다.
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 _ _
<yemharc> 실제 메일링같은곳을 봐도 게임엔진 프로젝트같은데 참여하는 사람들이 경력으로 쓰려고 참여하는 경우도 상당히 있죠
<grr> ni hao
<hanbin973> 오늘 학교에서 닌텐도를 가져가서 닌텐도는 멀쩡하고 칩을 잃어버렸는데 공부하라는 신의 계시인듯 \=.=
<grr> ...
<grr> hanbin973 :: 시험기간이시군요..
<yemharc> 시험기간은 시험공부를 제외한 모든 일의 능률이 폭발적으로 상승하는 기간이죠
<yemharc> 공부빼고 뭘 해도 잘 됩니다
<grr> 웹툰이 매우 재미있어집니다
<grr> 정주행을 하고싶어지죠...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 저는 이제 좀 있다가 공부하러 갈까봐요 ㄷ
<grr> yemharc :: 사실 제가 요즘 만들었던거 있잖아요, 여러 학생들이 참여하는 형식으로 오픈소스(?)화 할 수 있을까 하는 생각도 했었습니다
<yemharc> 그래서 자격증 시험 볼 때에는 "이걸 언제까지 따는걸 목표로 공부하자" 하면 떨어집니다
<yemharc> 일단 공부할거 다 하고 "이번에 시험 있는데 봐볼까"
<yemharc> 즉, 일단 폭주족과 어울려 운전을 배운 뒤에 면허시험장으로.....................
<grr> yemharc :: 코너를 돌땐 3단 2단 3단으로 칙칙이를 하고 진입하면 되나요? ;;
<yemharc> 기어를 왜 바꿔요 사이드를 땡기고 파워슬라이드를 해야죠 (.....)
<yemharc> grr, 오픈소스화 하는건 어려울게 없지만 참여를 끌어내는건 쉽지 않을거에요
<yemharc> 오픈소스에 관심있는 대학생이라는게 참......생각보다 희귀합니다
<grr> yemharc: 그렇군요....
<yemharc> 그리고 결정타가....... 오픈소스에 관심은 있지만 참여는 안한다는거군요
<grr> yemharc: 하긴.. 저부터가 그렇군요...
<grr> 할짓없어서 회사 보유 프로그램 뒤져보니
<grr> 정말 멋짐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 개발팀용
<grr> XP, W7, Office 2010, Microsoft Project Professional2010, 알약-기업용-Xmanager, Source insight 끝
<grr> 상용 소프트웨어 끝 ㅋㅋㅋ
<haze11> 냠냠.
<haze11> 졸립다. ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 워메
<Terras> 크 (war mech....)
<grr> 달아서 커피만 3잔 마셨네...
<Terras> 싸늘한 분위기라도 만들어보려는데 어렵네요..
<yemharc> 백업서버 mdadm중에 하나 배드났심
<Terras> 뭔지 모르지만, 저에게로 폐기처분.. 감사..
<grr> 헉...
<grr> 12등급 사이오닉파가 감지되었습니다.
<haze11> 좀있음 퇴근인가?
<haze11> 으흣..
<haze11> 좋군..
<hanbin973> 주력 브라우저 바꿀련다 =.=
<haze11> IE가 좋음
<grr> IE가 좋음
<hanbin973> 리눅임
<hanbin973> 크롬 ㄱㄱ
<grr> 으앜..
<haze11> 리눅밀고 윈도
<grr> 원격 데스크톱..?
<grr> ...
<grr> xshell4 좋네요
<grr> 음.. color set지정이나, 폰트 지정이나
<grr> 전체화면 왔다갔다나 이런점이 좋네요
<yemharc> 아옼ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 데이터는 안 죽었닼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 오...
<grr> 정말 다행이시네요..
<yemharc> 야.근.안.해.도.된.닼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Terras> 소프트웨어 레이드인가 보근여...
<grr> 신속 정확하게 칸에맞게 줄에맞게 데이터 이전작업을 right now~
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요오오오오오오오오오오오오옹
<grr> ni hao
<haze11> 오늘일은 은근슬쩍 내일로..
<haze11> 곧 퇴근이군!!
<Jinseok> 你 好
<Jinseok> 전 중국어를 쓸줄 안답니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> grr 뭐하세요?
<grr> 놀고있어요 /.\
<grr> ls
<Jinseok> 피진 쓰시는 readytoact 님 오셨네요
<grr> 오.. pidgin...
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 피진
<readytoact> 피진유저 readytoact 임다 (__)
<imsu> drake_kr, 오랜만에 쯔바이 하고 있었음 ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> 저도 전에 pidgin 썼었는데 파일전송이 너무 느려서 그냥 메신저 2개켜고 있어요..
<grr> 요즘은 괜찮나요?
<Jinseok> 제발 피진은 썩은 메신져 클라이언트 밖에 안됩니다
<imsu> 나도 피진 쓰는데 ;;
<imsu> 썩은 메신져라니요?
<Jinseok> 피진은 메신져 하라고 있지. irc 하라고 있는 메신저가 아닙니다
<imsu> 피진도 irc 되는데 왜요?
<readytoact> 아마.. 피진에 가슴아픈 과거가 있으신듯
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ.. 전 피진과 아픈과거가 없이 잘 지내고 있는데-
<Seony> 피진 개발자가 들으면 가슴아플 일이군요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 피진은 그냥 메신저 아닌가요?
<imsu> 거기에 끼워 맞추는거고
<imsu> 아닌가?
<grr> ls
<readytoact> 여튼 전 피진 잘쓰고 있습니다.
<Seony> 자신에게 안맞으면 그냥 안쓰면 될 것을, 무료로 배포해주는 덕분에 여러사람 편하게 쓰고있는 메신저를 보고 썩었다니...
<imsu> Seony, 발더스게이트 설치중 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> ]
<Seony> imsu: 게임?
<readytoact> 발뎠어개한테
<imsu> seony 네
<readytoact> 오오.. 그 고전명작을..
<Seony> 나는 몬헌이나 해야지 ㅋ
<readytoact> 발더스게이트 쫌 해보다 그만뒀는데
<grr> 그 엄~~~청 오래전 그 게임 맞나요?
<readytoact> 안드로이드용 피진은 없나
<imsu> 이게 굉장히 어렵더라구요
<readytoact> imsu: 할만한가요?
<imsu> readytoact, 저번에 저도 좀 하다 말아서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 높은 자유도가 저에겐 아직 잘 맞지 않은듯 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> imsu: 아.. 높은자유도!! 제가 좋아하느 ㄴ겁니다.
<imsu> 외국에서는 굉장히 인기가 높았다고 하더군요;; 우리나라는 수입사 관계때문에 인기가 없다고 했나?
<readytoact> 한때는 그랬던거 같습니다.
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 다시 해보려구요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 외국에선 인기가 높은데
<readytoact> 망한 게임류가.. 갠적으로 안타까워하는게
<readytoact> 울온
<readytoact> 울티마온라인 아시죠?
<grr> 아아.. 울온..
<grr> 집털기 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 자유도는 이거 따라올게 없습니다.
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 아오
<readytoact> 마비노기이ㅡ 모델이 된 게임이기도 하고
<imsu> 아직 안해봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 집털기 막히고 그만뒀었던 기억이 나네요
<Jinseok> 우분투 유저 분들이 죄다 아치로 가셨네요
<Jinseok> 저도 아치 갈까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> grr: 전 시체루팅
<readytoact> -_-.. 루팅후 썰어서 고기
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 고스트가 보는앞에서 -0-... 캠핑하고 불펴서 구워먹기
<grr> 누가 용하나 꼬셔서 마을에 대려오면
<grr> 힐주는놈도 있고 떄리는놈도 있고..
<grr> 재밌었었는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 저는 무슨 게임을 하냐면요
<Jinseok> 전 겟엠프트와 알투비트를 해요!
<Jinseok> grr 혹시 아치 써보셨나요?
<drake_kr> boom boom pow~
<grr> Jinseok :: 아뇨
<drake_kr> 하긴 unity가 안좋긴 했다지만..
<imsu> readytoact, 유닛 고르는것 자체가 만만치 않군요 뭔놈의 직업이 이리도 많아 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 저 한번 아치를 써볼까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> imsu: 으허허허.. -_-;; 잘고르셔야 해요
<readytoact> 스탯 잘못찍으시면 나중에 잡캐됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 잡캐는 로망입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 아니 죄다 윈돌이로 돌리시군요
<imsu> 윈돌이??
<Jinseok> 우분투 11.04 cd 와 쿠분투 11.04 cd 를 주면 유혈사태는 일어나지 않을것입니다.
<Jinseok> 우분투 11.04 cd 와 쿠분투 11.04 cd 를 주면 유혈사태는 일어나지 않을것입니다.
<Jinseok> 윈돌이=윈도우즈ㅡ즈즈즈즈즈즈즈즈즈즈즈
<Seony> 윈도우즈는 구경해본지 어언 2달하고도 27일째...
<drake_kr> 찐석님 왜 윈도우 무시해요
<drake_kr> 알 수 없는 오류도 해결하는, 정체를 알 수 없는 OS인데!
<yemharc> 윈도는 신의 작품임 ㅇㅇ
<grr> drake_kr :: 알수없는 장치의 알수없는 오류는 해결하였습니다. 오류코드 : 알수없음
<yemharc> 알지는 못하지만 해결은 가능합니다
<grr> 내부의 solution이 매우 궁금합니다
<grr> 분명 하드디스크에 "GOD 사본"이 있을꺼에요
<drake_kr> 외계인을 갈아넣는다던가..
<Seony> 이미 외계인의 뇌를 코드화해서 삽입되어있습니다. 시리얼넘버가 바로 그 외계인들의 코드죠 ㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 음 좀 뜬금없는 얘긴데..
<drake_kr> yemharc :: 말빨좀 키우셔야 할듯..
<grr> http://stcom.co.kr/down/cust/faq/LPC1.JPG
<yemharc> 으이
<yemharc> drake_kr, 어떤 말빨이요?
<drake_kr> 웬지 프리랜서를 하시게 되면 좀 많이 떼어먹힐것 같아요
<Jinseok> 혹시 백괴사전에서 컴마니아라는 분이 꼭 drake_kr 님 같다는 생각이 들까요?
<drake_kr> 읭
<Jinseok> Seony 하와이 현지 시각은 지금 몇시인가요?
<Seony> 22:24 입니다.
<readytoact> !시간 하와이
<Jinseok> !시간 하와이
<Jinseok> 낚였군요........
<Jinseok> 참 봇이 없어서 슬프군요
<readytoact> 으흐흐흐
<yemharc> drake_kr, 아........... 뭐 그런 의미라면 좀 자주 듣습니다;;
<yemharc> 마냥 당하는 성격은 아닌데 좀 강하게 나가는 성격은 못되서요;;
<Jinseok> Seony 포럼에서 제가 아얄씨 서버를 프리노드에서 오징어로 옮기자는 의견을 냈는데 찬성하시나요?
<Seony> Jinseok: 여긴 옮기고 자시고 할 수 있는데가 아닌데요.
<drake_kr> 반대요
<readytoact> 여긴 우분투 한국공식 채널인데
<Seony> Jinseok: 뭔가 잘못 생각하고 있는 거 같은데요, 여기는 국제적으로 인정받고 잇는 한국 우분투 포럼이에요.
<Jinseok> 넵;;;;;;;;
<Seony> 어디 옆집 이사가듯 옮기는 데가 아니에요.
<readytoact> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 아니, 옮길수 있다고 해도 반대
<Seony> 저도 반대.
<Jinseok> 전 윈도우님을 너무나도 사랑합니다
<Seony> 한아얄씨보다도 여기가 훨 나은데요.
<Seony> 안정적이라...
<Jinseok> 아주 게임때문에 윈도우에 미쳤죠.
<Seony> 윈도우는 코딱지만큼도 관심이 없는지라... 윈도우 자체도 아예 안쓰지만...
<Jinseok> 전 항상 친구네 컴퓨터를 보면
<ready^phone> 아아 잘보이시죠??
<Seony> readytoact, 아까부터 잘 보였는데요.
<Jinseok> 왜 우리나라 사람들은 윈도우만 거의 사용하는가 생각하면서
<ready^phone> 폰에 아얄씨 테스트중 입니다
<grr> ready^phone: 잘보입니다
<Jinseok> 부팅을 오래 하시 위해서
<Seony> 나도 폰에 아얄씨 테스트 좀 해봐야겠다...
<ready^phone> 스맛폰 에 깔아봤습니다.
<Jinseok> 명령프롬프트를 해서 가볍게 chkdsk /r 을 입력합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 굳이 윈도우 잘 쓰는 사람한테 리눅스를 강제할 필요성을 전혀 못 느낌
<ready^phone> 이거 역시 좋네요. 치질수술 입원때.윈도폰에서 설치해보곤 첨인디
<Jinseok> chkdsk /r 은 진짜 빡치는 친구에서
<Jinseok> recovery를 가볍게 시킵니다.
<readytoact> Seony: iphone이신가요?
<Seony> 네
<readytoact> 아
<Jinseok> Seony 님은 T-mobile 인데
<readytoact> 아이폰용 irc 클라언트가 뭐가 있나요?
<Seony> Colloquy랑 Linkinus 있씁니다.
<readytoact> +_+ 유료인가요?
<Jinseok> 미국내 아이폰은 ATT와 Verison 밖에 안돼는걸로 알고 있는데요
<Seony> 전 데탑에서는  Linkinus2 쓰는데, 폰에서는 별로 안좋다고 해서 Colloquy 써요.
<Seony> 음... 네. 유료...
<readytoact> 아 그렇군요.
<readytoact> 지금보니
<readytoact> 안드로이드는
<readytoact> 어플은 많은데
<Jinseok> Seony 님 ATT 사용하시죠?
<readytoact> 한글지원이 좀 그러네요
<Seony> 네. AT&T
<drake_kr> 아오 언제쯤 순정폰에서도 멀티태스킹을 켜고 끌수 있을까..
<readytoact> 지금 호스팅업체 옮기려고
<readytoact> 여기저기 알아보는중인데
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 비쌉니다.
<drake_kr> 안드로이드때문에 아이폰 멀티태스킹이 기본on이라..
<readytoact> 한국은 사람사는 집도, 서버가 사는 집도.. ㅠㅠ 비싸요 비싸
<Jinseok> 언제 바꾸셨나요? 최근에 아얄씨에서 하와이에서는 티모빌이 잘통한다고 하면서 언제 ATT 로 바꾸셨나요;;;;
<Seony> Jinseok: 안드로이드 쓰기 짜증나서 바꿨어요.
<Jinseok> http://geniihouse.com/idc/ 여기 어떠신가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 포럼에서 나왔던 곳인데
<drake_kr> Seony :: 미쿡은 심카드 없이 공기계를 현금주고 살수 있던가요?
<Jinseok> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17669
<Jinseok> drake_kr 넵
<Jinseok> freepaid 로 하면 가능 합니다
<Seony> drake_kr: 네.
<Seony> 당연하죠.
<drake_kr> 오 찐석이님 미쿡인?
<Jinseok> 전 미국에 대해서
<Jinseok> 많이 알고 있답니다.
<drake_kr> 한 5만원짜리 폰도 있겠네요 노키아
<drake_kr> 16폴리사운드에 단색LCD
<Jinseok> 미국본토의 끝이라고 불리는 플로리다 라는 곳에서 몇일 처 박혀 봤습니다
<Jinseok> ATT는 우리나라 같이 공짜폰도 있답니다
<drake_kr> 오 플로리다
<drake_kr> 플로피다
<Jinseok> 플로리다의 주도는 어딜까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그거 맞추면 뭐 주나요
<readytoact> Jinseok: 지니아이하우스 홈페이지가 좀 -_-a..
<Jinseok> 미국에 대해 잘 알고 있다고 생각하시면 됩니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 저기 싼건가요
<drake_kr> 뭐 주는것도 없는데 뭐하러..
<drake_kr> readytoact :: 아빠가 시끄러워서 서버를 껐대요
<Jinseok> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 에도가와군이 백괴사전에서 컴마니아 라고 밝혀 졌습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 에도가와군님이 백괴사전에서 컴마니아님 이시다니;;;
<Jinseok> drake_kr 플로리다의 주도는 어딜까요
<readytoact> drake_kr: 저긴 회선이 얼마죠?
<drake_kr> 주는것도 없담서 뭘 자꾸 물어봐요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 속도
<drake_kr> 50
<drake_kr> 거기다가 ddns를 쓰것죠
<readytoact> -_-.. 100dedi / 1/4랙이상인데
<readytoact> 회선비가 비싸네요 흐윽
<Jinseok> 전 지니아이하우스 사무실 코 옆에 있습니다
<Jinseok> 전 error 동 삽니다
<drake_kr> 아.
<Jinseok> error 동이 무슨동인지 얘기하면 당신은 천재임
<drake_kr> 제가 전에 일하던 회사가 개봉이었는데
<iOS^Seony> 음... 전 광명시에서 10년 살았죠...
<drake_kr> 거기서 디핑하고 서킷디자인도 하고..
<drake_kr> 어플리케이션도 만들었죠
<Jinseok> Seony 저희 엄마가 광명시 공무원 입니다
<Jinseok> 전 광명시 소하동 살았었고요
<iOS^Seony> 오 그러시군요
<Jinseok> 외갓집이 광명동
<Jinseok> 이모집이 광명 7동
<Ponics_OTL> yemharc: / 방금 탍출해서 왔습니다...
<Jinseok> 전 철산동 살다가 오류동으로 이사갔고
<Jinseok> 저희 할아버지가 소하동 살았습니다
<Jinseok> Seony 님 나중에 한국 오신다면 어디서 사실지요?
<iOS^Seony> 인천에 집 잇어요
<Jinseok> 아...
<Jinseok> 또 우리동네 근처네요
<Jinseok> 인천 어디요?
<iOS^Seony> 계양구
<Jinseok> 부평 이요? 송내요?
<iOS^Seony> 계양구요
<Jinseok> 미국의 TV란 한국 TV 볼려면 dish network 밖에 없죠?(합법적으로요.)
<iOS^Seony> 그건 플로리다에서 며칠 살다온 사람 경험이구요...
<Jinseok> smile TV(한국 슈퍼에서 봤는데 대단 하던데요? 불법 같고, 왠만한 한국 방송이 다 나오더군요)
<drake_kr> 볼 방법은 많겠지만 귀찮아서 안봄 <-
<iOS^Seony> 주마다 다 달라요.
<drake_kr> 아 커피한잔 해야지
<Jinseok> 그리고 캥거루 익스프레스 라는 bp 에 딸린 편의점에서 보니 농심 치킨라면이 있더군요. 이걸 우리나라 말로 생각하니 한참 고민을 하다 육개장 이라는 것을 알았습니다;;;
<drake_kr> 갈색눈깔처자들 노래 들을만하네..
<Jinseok> 예전에 미국 TV보면서 bp,bp,bp 이러더군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<iOS^Seony> 치킨이 한국말로 육계장이 아닌데요... 육계장은 소고기로 만드는 음식
<drake_kr> Seony :: 육'계'장이면 닭 맞고요.. 육개장은 소고기 맞죠 ㅋㅋ
<iOS^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 오타
<Jinseok> 근데 무슨 예전에 배아파서 백초를 살려고 아니 10불이네요
<Jinseok> 우리나라에서 3000원 하는게 무슨 10불 씩이나 하더군요
<drake_kr> 미쿡도 mercury drug인가
<Jinseok> 그리고 미국에서 가장 진리인것이 판다 입니다. 판다 볶음밥과 탕수육 정말 맛있습니다
<drake_kr> 느낌을 보니 중국이네요
<iOS^Seony> 대신 한국에서 20만원씩 하는게 여기서는 40불씩 할 때도 있죠
<drake_kr> 판다는 chowking하고 비슷한 종류의 밥집이것군요
<Seony> chowking이 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 중국 패스트푸드점이요
<Seony> 판다는 아주 오래된 체인이에요... 한 40년 됐을 껄요.
<Seony> 아마 chowking이 오래되지 않았따면, chowking이 판다랑 비슷한 거겠쬬 ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 판다 무쟈게 좋아하는데 하도 많이 먹어서 질렸어요.
<drake_kr> Seony :: 그러니까, 주로 파는것이 중화요리 아니냐는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 글쵸 중화요리죠 .중국요리라고는 할 수 없으니...
<drake_kr> Seony :: 한국 햄버거는 미국 키즈버거랑 비슷한가요?
<drake_kr> 웬디즈버거나 버거킹은 좀 차이가 심하지 않은거 같은데.. 맼도날드는 너무 차이가 심해서..
<Seony> 네. 키즈버거라기보단 쥬니어랑 비슷하죠.
<drake_kr> 치즈버거는 5개정도는 먹어줘야 배가 불러요 -.-
<Jinseok> 버거킹 와퍼는 정말 미국에서 어마어마 합니다. 광우병 소고기가 정말 진리죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음.. 그다지 어마어마하진 않은데...
<Seony> 내가 사이즈가 커진건가.. ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> Seony 하와이에서는 주유소에 딸려있는 캥거루 익스프레스라는 편의점이 있나요?
<Seony> 아뇨.
<Jinseok> Taco bell 은요?
<Seony> 자꾸 플로리다 며칠 살다온 경험으로만 미국을 다 아는 것처럼 얘기하지 말아주세요 ㅎㅎ 하나도 안맞으니까요..
<Seony> 타코벨도 있긴 하지만 주유소에 딸려있진 않죠.
<grr> 칼퇴근 하러 ㅌㅌ..
<yemharc> 으엌ㅋ
<Seony> 와퍼 얘기하니까 와퍼 먹고싶네...
<Seony> Drive thru로 가서 얼른 사갖고 올까...
<grr> 칼퇴근 하는 저는 진정한 6시의 우월자
<grr> (...)
<Jinseok> 시골쪽으로 내려가면 서브웨이가 주유소에 딸려있더군요
<Jinseok> 차 어디꺼 쓰세요
<Jinseok> 엘란트라 쓰세요?
<drake_kr> 아 와퍼먹고싶다
<drake_kr> 나갔다올까 -_-
<Jinseok> Seony 버거킹 24시 인가보죠?
<Jinseok> drake_kr 어디 사세요?
<drake_kr> 여긴 노원구에요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 집 근처에 버거킹이 있나요?
<drake_kr> 미아리 백화점 가야죠
<yemharc> ......ㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 걸어서 ^^
<yemharc> .....하긴........이 인구밀집(?) 지역에도 패스트푸드는 맥도날드 한개니
<drake_kr> 인지도는 맥도날드가 높은데
<drake_kr> 선호도는 버거킹인지라..
<yemharc> 사람들은 의외로 [통신사]와 [제조사]를 구분할 줄 모릅니다
<Seony> Jinseok: 네. 24시...
<Jinseok> drake_kr 님이 말을 걸으셔서 게임이 안돌아 가잖아요!!(죄송합니다;;)
<yemharc> 문제는 CS하시는 분이 구별을 못...........
<drake_kr> ...
<Jinseok> yamharc 우리 학교에서 애들보면 삼성껀데 삼성 꺼라고 얘기 않하고 T라고 얘기 하더군요
<yemharc> 이건 그런 문제를 뛰어넘었어요
<yemharc> KT와 KTF는 틀립니다
<yemharc> 근데 구별을 못해요
<Jinseok> 그리고 sk 텔레콤이 T인지도 몰라요
<yemharc> 사실 문의하는 사람은 별로 몰라도 상관없어요
<yemharc> 문제는 그걸 받아야 할 사람이 모른다는 점........
<drake_kr> 그러면서 조낸 물어보죠
<drake_kr> 개인정보
<yemharc> 통신사는 모르겠고 모바일게임회사에서 이름/전화번호/통신사/기종 이 외에 더 물어보면 의심하세요
<yemharc> 저 이상은 필요도 없고
<yemharc> 이름하고 전화번호 경우에는 게임에 문제가 있어서 캐쉬템 등으로 보상을 하거나 게임 환불을 하는 이외에는 필요도 없어요
<yemharc> 게임 내용에 대한 문의의 경우에는 통신사랑 기종 말고는 물어보지도 않습니다
<drake_kr> 긍ㄱ요
<drake_kr> 이비아 노래 좀 웃기다..
<drake_kr> 조폭떡볶이
<drake_kr> 둘이먹다 둘이 다죽지
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 가수랑 아이돌은 다른거였군
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 아이돌은 가수가 아닙니다.. 그냥 일반 방송인 이라고 해야 하나효... 머 그정도 수준 이라고 생각합니다.
<drake_kr> Ponics :: 김구라도 아이돌 <-
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 아마도 조금 인지도 낮은 아이돌 정도 일듯 합니다...
<drake_kr> 그럼 인지도 좀 나은 유재석도 아이돌 <-
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 일단 아이돌의 기준이 일반 방송인 이면서 30세 미만으로 잘라야 겠지요... 나이 제한을 안주면.... 머시냐... 이휘재도 아이돌에 포함 될듯 합니다..
<drake_kr> 전 DJDOC도 아이돌에 포함된다고 봅니다
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 저의 생각은 다릅니다... DJDOC 는 가수 입니다... 아이돌이 아니라고 생각 합니다.
<drake_kr> 음..
<Ponics_OTL> drake_kr: / 아이돌의 특징이 한번 무너지면 그냥 Game Over 된다는 것이죠.. DJDOC 는 무너졌다가도 다시 나와서 활동 하면서도 가창력과 노래 실력이 아이돌보다 월등하기에 가수라고 생각합니다.
<drake_kr> 아이돌과 가수의 교집합
<Ponics_OTL> 노래 만드는 실력이
<drake_kr> 하긴 저도 djdoc 콘서트는 못가서 안달인디
<drake_kr> 아 그나저나 2ne1 곧 콘서트 하는데 가봐야 되는데..
<yemharc> 아으우오어으아 퇴근시켜줘어...........;ㅁ;
<yemharc> 퇴근 10분 전에 서류 넘기지 말라고..............
<drake_kr> 웃으면서 '내일 할게요'
<yemharc> 슬슬 그러려구요
<yemharc> 7시 전엔 나가야지
<Jinseok> 분도님은 아예 안오시네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu :::::::::::: 있노
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<FreakyTux> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> world of warcraft
<FreakyTux> World of Starcraft http://images.uncyc.org/commons/e/e8/Wos.jpg
<imsu> drake_kr: 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 밥뭇나
<imsu> 아직 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이제 먹어야죵 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아뭐먹지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 자전거 있어서 이제 금방 갈 수 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난없어
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제가 그 쪽으로 가면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아근데뭐먹지
<drake_kr> 저번에 그 짱개집에서 불짜장이나 먹을까
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 인덕대요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 거기 술국 희안한게 많이 들어가 있던데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 콜 ~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맛은 잘 모르겠는데 암튼 먹을건 많데요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 몇시에끝나노
<imsu> 이제 끝나서 출발하면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 지금나가야되나
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 그럼 지금 출발하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 천천히 오세요 ㅎㅎ 한 20~30 분 걸릴거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그럼 전 출발 하겠습니다
<Ponics_OTL> 부럽습니다..
<imsu> 짱게 집 앞으로 가겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Ponics_OTL: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Ponics_OTL> 두분의 러브러브 라인...
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 그럼 이만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> stepping to the bad side
<TaeL> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 퇴근하고싶다
<drake_kr> 매운짱개
<drake_kr> 먹고왔더니 덥다
<ndsin> 하아
<ndsin> 부럽
<ndsin> 퇴근하고픔
<TaeL> raid 설치하다가 포기
<TaeL> 드릅게 안잡히네요 - -;
<ndsin> 와
<ndsin> 간만에 날밤새네
<ndsin> 헐
<ndsin> 임수님
<ndsin> 이시간에
<imsu> ㅎㅇ
<ndsin> 안주무세요?
<imsu> 자야죠 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 후흐
<imsu> 이맥스 자동으로 접속해 놨더니 킬때마다 이렇게 노출이 되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 자동 접속 해제할까보다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 이제
<ndsin> 슬슬 퇴근의 시간
<ndsin> 택시있으려나 ㅡㅡ
<imsu> 고생하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 저
<ndsin> 지금 퇴근하는데
<ndsin> 12시에 출근한다고
<ndsin> 지금 팀장님께 전화할수 없으니
<ndsin> 회사 야머(소셜)에 남기고
<ndsin> 12시에 출근하면 별말 안하시겠죠?
<ndsin> 설마 야근했는데 12시까지 온다고 머라고 하겠어요 ㅡㅡ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 엔신님
<imsu> 질문이 하나 있는데요
<imsu> 웹에서 찾아보니 파이썬에서 c 를 호출하는건 있는데 c 에서 파이썬을 호출하는건 없는거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그건 어떻게 하는 건지 혹시 아시나요? ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 잉
<ndsin> c에서 파이썬을 어떻게 호출하나요
<ndsin> imsu
<imsu> 아 그런가요?
<ndsin> 그리고 그렇게 해야할 이유가 있나요?
<imsu> 그냥 궁금해서요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;;
<imsu> gtk 가 c여서 파이썬 그래프 그린걸 호출 하려고 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 있는거 같긴한데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 좀 더 찾아 봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 전 이제 퇴근합니다
<imsu> 넹 ^^
<ndsin> 팀장님한테 보고 안했는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 조심히 들어가세요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 12시 출근해야겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 그럼
<ndsin> 수고하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-17
<grr> hello
<grr> hi
<Terras> hello..
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 윈도업데이트 됬네..
<grr> 재부팅
<Terras> 안녕하세요..
<bundo> ^^;
<grr> oops
<bundo> reboot -n
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 저는 인사 생략 해주십시요  이유는 머 IRC 에서 아주 오랜만에 볼때만 인사해주세요 한 4년 ?  .... ^^;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 네
<cartes9> yemharc 님 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> oops
<bundo> OMG ~
<grr> OOPS : Kernel Panic!
<grr> 아침을 피자 남은걸로 먹구 나왔더니 속이 영 더부륵하네요
<bundo> 으하하 포럼 회원이 ,  이제는 만사천입니다. ^^  http://http://ubuntu.or.kr
<grr> 무려 14071명...
<drake_kr> 난 어제 임수랑 불짜장 뭇다
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 반지하에서 실제로 살아보신분 계신가요? ;;
<grr> 방을 구해야 하는데 좀 여쭈어보고자 해서요
<yemharc> grr, 전자기기 사용자에게 반지하는 독입니다
<yemharc> 차라리 옥탑을.........
<grr> oops..
<grr> 그렇군요..
<grr> yemharc :: 정확하신 정보 감사합니다 (...)
<yemharc> 양쪽 다 먼지가 문제인데
<yemharc> 옥탑은 환기라도 되죠 (......)
<yemharc> 그리고 겨울이 끝내줍니다
<grr> oops..
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 열기 + 난방 같은거랑 겹치면
<yemharc> 한겨울에 벽면에 이슬이 맺혀 줄줄 흐르는걸 보게 될 겁니다. 곰팡이는 덤
<grr> ...
<grr> 반지하가 그렇다는거죠? ;;;
<grr> pass해야겠네요;
<Work^Seony> 저도 옛날에 사업한답시고 반지하에 살아본 적 있어요.
<grr> 사람이 살대가 못되나요? ;;
<Work^Seony> 여름에 시원하긴 했는데, 방 한 구석에 누가 물을 엎질러 놓은 것 같은 습기가.... ㅎㅎ
<grr> ...
<grr> PASS 하겠습니다. 귀하들의 소중하신 의견 잘 반영할께요.
<Work^Seony> 벽지에 곰팡이 슬고.... 대신 시원하다는 점으로 만족해야했죠.
<Work^Seony> 한 가지 더 알려드리자면...
<Work^Seony> 평생 가위눌려본 적 없는 제가, 반지하 살 때 가위 근처까지 갔었어요..
<grr> ...
<Work^Seony> 여름에 시원합니다. 그걸로 OK ㅎㅎ
<grr> 꿉꿉한걸 굉장히 싫어해서... ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 옥탑은 그런건 없는데
<yemharc> 여름에 덥고 겨울에 춥습............
<grr> 저 추위는 정말 안타요
<yemharc> 반드시 노트북을 가열(...)해서 끌어앉고 자세요
<grr> 군대 있을때 영하 30도에서도 내복 안입구 잘 돌아다님...
<grr> 대신 여름에 죽죠...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<grr> ni hao
<jincreator> 您好
<bundo> Ponics_OTL  전화 가능한지요 ?
<caspisun> 안녕하세요
<caspisun> 혹스 usb에 우분투 설치에 대해 여쭈어 봐도 될까요?
<bluetux> caspisun, 항상 질문 자유 답변 자유 입니다..
<bluetux> (도배만 아니면..)
<caspisun> 네
<caspisun> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?t=3300&f=9
<caspisun> 게시판에 있는 이 글타래를 보다가 질문이 생겨서요
<caspisun> 위의 방법대로 우분투를 설치하면, 하드에 설치하는 것이랑 동일한 것이 되지 않나요?
<caspisun> 다른 컴퓨터에 usb를 연결했을 때, 이상없이 부팅이 될까? 궁금해서 입니다.
<caspisun> 그리고, 한가지 다른 질문은, usb+persistence 와 위의 방법의 차이점이 있나요?
<bluetux> 기본적으로 다른 컴퓨터에 하드에 설치된 리눅스를 다를 컴퓨터 하드에 붙이도 grub 으로 불러만 주면.. 잘 부팅 됩니다..
<bluetux> 두번째 질문은 전 모름..
<caspisun> 그렇다면, 독점 드라이버 설정등만 하지 않으면, 문제 될 것이 별로 없는 것인가요?
<bluetux> 네 원리 리눅스는 모듈을 사용하는 방식이니까.. 스태틱하게 커스터 마이징 해놓지 않으면.. 하드를 바꿔ㅇ 낄수 있어요..
<bluetux> fstab 도 blkid 로 얻은 uuid 로 설정해두면 더 문제 없고..
<bluetux> caspisun, 전 이야기 해주신 페이지는 보지 않았어요..
<caspisun> 알겠습니다. 답변 감사합니다.
<caspisun> 그런데, 마지막에 하신 이야긴 뭔지 모르겠습니다. 문외한이라.
<bluetux> fstab 이 마운트 설정 하는 부분인데..
<bluetux> 옛날에는 /dev/sdb 이런식으로 적어야 했는데..
<bluetux> 이제 컴퓨터 마다 바뀔수 있거든요..
<bluetux> 그게 한때는 e2label 이란것을 쓰다가
<bluetux> 요즘은 uuid 를 써서 고유 값을 가지고 마우튼 하기 때문에..
<bluetux> 시스템이 바뀌어도 그 하드를 찾아 마운트 하게 하기에 더 걱정없다.. 이야기를 한것예요..
<bluetux> 좀 써보시면 금방 아세요..
<bluetux> 말로는 좀 복잡한...
<bluetux> login 해서 blkid 라고 쳐보심.. 쿨러
<bluetux> ㄱ
<caspisun> 네
<caspisun> 그렇네요. 감사합니다.
<hacking_u> 쩝
<grr> hacking_u :: oops?
<hacking_u> oops...
<grr> 무슨일 있으십니까?
<hacking_u> ....HDD 500GB짜리 사서 달았다는 이야기 안했나요
<grr> 아 전 그이야기 못들었었습니다.
<grr> 달았는데 HDD에 문제가 있나요?
<hacking_u> Thinkpad X61에 기본으로 달려있던 250GB 하드디스크가....
<hacking_u> 수치가 너무 안 좋아서
<hacking_u> 요번에 WD 스콜피오 블랙으로
<grr> 아아... 미리미리 바꾸는게 좋아요. 저 같은 경우도 졸업작품 지금 20일치 날렸거든요...
<hacking_u> 네... 여튼 바꿨습니다 7200rpm짜리로
<hacking_u> 그런데 문제는 Advanced Format
<hacking_u> HDD 1:1 복사가 안되죠
<hacking_u> 기존건 512섹터
<hacking_u> 이건 4096섹터
<hacking_u> 섹터 사이즈가 -_-
<grr> ...
<hacking_u> 결국 처음부터 새로 깔았다죠
<hacking_u> 어짜피 머... 거의 우분투만 쓰는데다
<hacking_u> 우분투 밀어버린지 한달도 안되서요;
<grr>  /.\...
<hacking_u> 그러나 그전에 삽질이 Well-done이라서 아주 잘 돌아가던 트리플 부팅 시스템이 ㅜㅜ
<hacking_u> 외장하드에 기존하드 물려서 데이터는 뺐고요
<hacking_u> 단지 Mac OS X 다시 설치할라니 귀찮아서;;
<hacking_u> Windows XP 였는데 이참에 windows7 지르고 넘어가려고요
<grr>  /.\
<grr> 어렵다 (...)
<hacking_u> 이미 파티션은 Win7+Ubuntu+Mac 체제를 위해서
<hacking_u> GUID 파티션 테이블로 다 파티셔닝 하고요
<bluetux> hacking_u, advance 포멧이라 1:1 복사가 않된다는 말이 무슨 말인가요?
<hacking_u> Ubuntu 11.04깔아놨습니다
<hacking_u> bluetux, 블록 사이즈가 달라서 1:1복사가 불가능합니다
<hacking_u> (...)
<bluetux> hacking_u, 파일시스템 위에 있는 데이타는 블록사이즈 전현 관계 없지 않아요?
<grr> diskcopy a: b:
<hacking_u> 아뇨
<bluetux> 걍 rsync 로 복사하면 될꺼 같은데 아닌가요?
<hacking_u> 상관 있어요
<hacking_u> rsync는 몰라요;;;
<hacking_u> 저는 clonezilla 사용자입니다
<bluetux> 아.. 건
<hacking_u> 그런데 이게 문제가.... 파티션 테이블을 그대로 긁어올 수가 없다는 문제땜시 삽질하려다 접었어요
<bluetux> 파일 시스템 까지 복사하는거죠..
<hacking_u> (클론질라말고)
<hacking_u> 파티션테이블 그대로 복사하면요...
<bluetux> 라이브로 부팅해서..
<hacking_u> 블록사이즈가 달라서 실린더 갯수가 달라져요;
<hacking_u> bluetux, 그건 뭐죠;;;
<hacking_u> rsync?
<bluetux> 파티션만 만들고 rsync 로 복사하면 설치가 간단할꺼 같은데..
<hacking_u> 음... 해볼까요
<bluetux> 음 뭐라해야 할까..
<bluetux> man rsync
<bluetux> ^^T
<hacking_u> ....
<grr> 포기하면 편해요... 라고 하면 맞을려나..
<hacking_u> rsync가  뭐 하는 바이너리인가요;
<bluetux> 명령어예요
<bluetux> 유명한 명령어 인데..
<hacking_u> 동기화 아닌가요 그냥;
<bluetux> 해킹을 하실정도면 잘아실꺼 같은데..
<bluetux> 네
<bluetux> 동기화 시키는 명령어죠
<yemharc> svn의 데이터 버전
<grr> 아 그런거군요
<hacking_u> 쩝... 저는 지금 현재 파티션이 8개입니다만
<bluetux> 그니까 rsync 를 이용해서 기존 하드에 설치된걸 새 하드로 동기화 시키면.. 새로 설치할 세팅하는 수고가 적어진다는거죠..
<hacking_u> bluetux, MacOSX하고 Windows는....
<grr> bluetux :: 좋은거 하나 배웠습니다
<bluetux> hacking_u, 어짜피 새로 설치한다면서요?
<hacking_u> Ubuntu나 다른 리눅스 배포판 사용자들에게는 매우 유용할 것 같습니다만... rsync
<bluetux> 전 리눅스 쪽을 이야기한건데요..
<hacking_u> bluetux, 우분투는 최근에 11.04로 갈아엎은 직후에 하드를 교체해서 별달리 설정한 것이 쌓여있지 않습니다
<bluetux> osx 도 똑같이 될껀데.. 파티션과 포멧을  따로 시킬수 없어서..
<hacking_u> osx 가능할까요
<hacking_u> 정말로
<hacking_u> 그럼 저 진짜 달리는데
<hacking_u> 바로
<bluetux> 가능할듯 싶은데요.. osx 는..
<hacking_u> ..... 그거면됬네요
<hacking_u> 함 해보죠..;;
<hacking_u> rsync 하면
<bluetux> 외장 하드로 붙인다음 포멧하고
<bluetux> rsync 해보세요..
<bluetux> 포멧은 osx 에서 한다음에
<hacking_u> 그런데말이죠;
<hacking_u> 궁금한게;;;
<grr> yemharc :: 취직 결정됬습니다
<hacking_u> bluetux, MacOS는 파티션 구분을 uuid로 하거나 하지는 않나요
<bluetux> osx 도 외장 하드로 설치하고 다른 하드웨어에 가져다 붙여도 잘 부팅 되거든요.. 건 linux 보다 더 잘됨
<yemharc> http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man1/rsync.1.html
<hacking_u> bluetux, MacOS 파티션 uuid가 다르면 어찌될지;
<yemharc> http://kldp.org/node/110956
<yemharc> 요정도만 참고하시면 설범도 rsync
<yemharc> grr, 어떻게 됐나요
<grr> yemharc :: 7/1일 정식 출근에 그날 계약서 쓰기로 했습니다.
<hacking_u> yemharc, 참고로 눈범 말고 걍범입니다 ㅜㅜ
<bluetux> hacking_u, 음 그부분은 정확히 모르겠네요...
<hacking_u> bluetux, 일단 권한이나 그런 부분은 확실히 1:1 될 것 같은데 말이죠...
<yemharc> hacking_u, 걍범도 상관없어요
<hacking_u> bluetux, 아 나으 맥오에스....
<yemharc> grr, 축하해요 :)
<bluetux> hacking_u, 네.. osx 는 fstab 설정들이 다 숨겨져 있는 형태라..
<bluetux> 그냥 일반의 fstab 과는 다르지 않을까 싶어요..
<grr> yemharc :: 감사합니다 ( __)
<bluetux> 또 osx 백업 리스트워는 타이머신을 쓰는게 가장 좋긴해요..
<bluetux> 근데 제가 아는 기준에서 타이머신의 내부 프로토콜은 rsync 로 돌아간다고 알기에..
<bluetux> grr, rsync  무지 편하고 유용해요..
<hacking_u> bluetux, 지금 맥상이실것 같은데... /etc/fstab 확인해주시면 ㅜㅜ
<grr> bluetux : yemharc가 파일버전의 svn 이란 말들으니 이해가 갔습니다
<hacking_u> http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20060930150059172
<bluetux> hacking_u, osx 는 fstab 이 없다니까요
<hacking_u> 여기보면 리눅스처럼 UUID....
<hacking_u> bluetux, Tiger부터 안쓰나보네요 ㅜㅜ
<bluetux> terry@air ~$ cat /etc/fstab.hd
<bluetux> IGNORE THIS FILE.
<bluetux> This file does nothing, contains no useful data, and might go away in
<bluetux> future releases.  Do not depend on this file or its contents.
<bluetux> terry@air ~$
<bluetux> osx bsd 커널을 쓰긴하지만 일반 bsd 들과는 완연히 달라서..
<hacking_u> ㅜㅜ 어디서 알 방법이... 일단 시도라도 해 볼까요
<hacking_u> grub으로 맥을 불러오는 건 가능...
<bluetux> 아님 타이머신 스세요.. 간단해요..
<grr> VM을 쓰세요 편해요(...)
<hacking_u> ....
<hacking_u> VM으로 맥 제대로 안돌아가....
<hacking_u> 지 않나요
<hacking_u> bluetux 타임머신은 왜요 그런데;
<hacking_u> 저는 Thinkpad 위에 MacOSX...
<bluetux> hacking_u, 애플의 타이머신 기능 말하는건데..
<bluetux> 핸킹토시에서는 작동 않하나요?
<bluetux> 할꺼 같은데..
<yemharc> 끙끙
<yemharc> 잠시 리붓요
<grr> VM으로 mac이 제대로 안돌긴 하네요 (...)
<yemharc> 꺄아아아아아아아아아아아아아아아아악!!
<grr> yemharc :: 왜그러십니까?!!!
<yemharc> 점심 전에 백업 돌리고 갔다 왔더니
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 폴더별로 안하고 통짜로 묶어놨엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> -ㄱ...
<yemharc> (#$%$^$#%^@#!##$^&%$^%$@$%^%$)
<grr> <system> : 퇴근시간이 2시간 연장되었습니다.
<hacking_u> 틀렸습니다
<hacking_u> 연장>연기
<yemharc> 지금 그정도로 끝날 문제인듯 아닌듯
<grr> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 백업용량이 많은건 아니에요. 다 해봐야 2TB정도니까
<yemharc> 문제라면 어제 하드 하나가 사망하셨다는거죠 (......)
<grr> 아 어제의 배드섹터..
<grr> 옮길때가 없는 건가요?
<yemharc> 다행히 유실데이터는 없는데
<yemharc> 지금 공간 없어서 제 업무 컴에 쑤셔박고 있.........
<hacking_u> .....
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 다들 얼굴이 왜 그래요
<grr>  ( __)
<yemharc> 이래뵈도 제 하드 용량은 500기가나 된다구요!
<hacking_u> .... 데스크탑 아니죠
<grr> 저 pc컴 80기가 노트북 120기가
<grr> (...)
<hacking_u> 저는 지금 노트북 500GB
<hacking_u> ....
<yemharc> 업무용 데탑 500기가 맞습니다
<yemharc> 에 보자보자
<hacking_u> 그저께 교체한 7200rpm WD 하드...;
<yemharc> Intel core2 Duo E7200, 1GB-RAM, 500GB HDD, 내장GMA
<grr> 게임 안깔면
<grr> 80기가로 충분한데..
<haze11> 냠냠
<grr> hi
<yemharc> 흐미.........
<haze11> 머리아프다.. ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> grr, 트리플부팅
<hacking_u> 여하튼 저는 갑니돠
<hacking_u> ...
<grr> T_T..
<grr> 내일부터 무급휴가 6/30일 까지..
<imsu> hacking_u: 헤즈님 ㅎㅇ요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> grr: 안녕하세요
<grr> imsu :: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> grr, 무급휴가 = 기간한정 백수
<cloud9> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> yemharc :: 졸작때문에 신청했어요
<cloud9> 어제 처음 우분투 노트북에 깔아서 쓰고 있어요.
<cloud9> 쓸만하군요 :)..
<grr> yemharc :: 졸업 못하면 입사취소
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 와웅
<yemharc> 백수의 세계에 어서와요 (저주한다)
<grr> ...
<grr> yemharc :: 지금 백수 아니시지 않습니까..
<haze11> 냠냠
<yemharc> grr, 저 잉여사원임. 회사 구석서 혼자 놀아도 아무도 터치 안해요
<grr> yemharc :: 다크템플러 영구 은폐스킬을 습득하셨군요 (...)
<yemharc> 푸헐헐헐
<yemharc> 안쓰는 컴에서 하드디스크 6개(...) 뜯어다 붙였..........
<yemharc> 이걸로 난 정시퇴근이닷!
<grr> ...
<grr> 월급타면 컴퓨터나 옆그레이드 해볼까...
<ndsin> 나왔쪄요 뿌우 ==3
<grr> hello.
<jincreator> 엔신님, 안녕하세요.
<bundo> jincreator 진규는 CD  우편으로 안부쳐 주어도 되죠 ?
<bundo> 메일 보냈으면 답을 줘야지 쩝 ~
<jincreator> 네, 이메일 보기는 했는데 답장 보내드리면 귀찮으실 것 같아서 그냥 안보냈습니다. ^^;
<bundo> 그래도 메일 안주어서 보내 줄까 했지요 ~ 흐
<jincreator> 참, 학교에 리눅스 동아리가 없어서 만들었는데 이번 세미나에 몇 명 정도는 올지도 몰라요.
<bundo> 오면 조오치  요 ^^;
<bundo> JLUG 라고 하지 말고 OSS 라고 하는거 어때요 JOSS !
<bundo> 참 대회 준비는 잘 되시는지요 ?
<jincreator> Chung Ang 써요. 그래서 CLUG(...)
<bundo> 아 C 로 쓰는 군요
<bundo> 명칭은 머 참석하는 분들이 정하는 거죠
<jincreator> 오전에 인구랑 공개 SW 설명회 듣고 오후에 세미나 참석할 것 같네요. 준비는 아직(...)
<bundo> 그거 안하는데 ?
<jincreator> 명칭은 귀찮아서 그냥...
<jincreator> 응? 그래요?
<bundo> 7월 2일로 변경한다고 하는데 ?
<jincreator> 근데 이후로 변경되었다는 소식이 없어서요.
<bundo> 다들 대회 스케줄  보고 25일로 알고 있군요 ?
<jincreator> 응? 지금 사이트 들어가니 7월 2일로 수정되었네요.
<bundo> ^^;
<jincreator> 아무도 없는데 갈 뻔했네요. -.-;
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 인구한테는 말 안할까요? ^^;
<bundo> 예쓰 ~~
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> jincreator 팀 이름  정했나요 ?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 아직 아무것도 준비한 건 없어요. -.-;
<bundo> 참 시험 기간 언제에요
<bundo> 이달 말인가요 ?
<bundo> 방학들 하지 않나 음
<jincreator> 지금이요. 다음주 월요일에 끝납니다.
<bundo> 오 그렇군요
<imsu> ndsin: 퇴근잘 하셨나보네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 출근했어요
<ndsin> 12시에
<ndsin> 오후 일정이 있어서
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 임수님은
<ndsin> 왜 안주무세요
<imsu> ndsin: 잤어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 가신뒤로 한~두시간 있다가 잤어요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> i my me mine
<grr> you your you yours
<imsu> ??
<grr> 오늘은
<grr> 가정의 날 입니다
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<jincreator> ...그리고 약 7시간밖에 남지 않았습니다.
<grr> ...
<grr> 가정의 날은 5시에 퇴근을 해야하죠
<jincreator> 가정의 날은 회사에 출근하지 말아야죠.
<grr> (...)
<grr> 그런 맹점이...
<grr> 공장 다닐떄는 가정의 날이라고 일찍가라고 해놓고
<grr> 특근으로 분류해서 잔업을 시켰었는데 말이죠..
<Seony> 혹시 LPIC 보신 분 계신가요?
<yemharc> ?
<Seony> 리눅스 국제 자격증요
<yemharc> 아뇨 그건 아는데요;; 갑자기 왜 물어보시나 해서;;
<Seony> 볼까 할려구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아하
<Seony> 요즘 무슨 공부를 해야하나 너무 갈팡질팡하고있는데, 마침 리눅스 자격증이 있다는 생각이 나서 일단 그거부터나 좀 따놓자는 생각이 들었거든요
<Seony> 레벨1 샘플 문제 보니까 무슨 gzip이나 man이 뭐하는 거냐고 묻는 수준이더라구요..
<yemharc> http://lpi-korea.org/wiki/index.php/Lpic_aboutlpic
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그건 벌써 봤죠.
<Seony> 보신 분들한테 난이도를 좀 여쭤볼려구요..
<yemharc> 근데 딱히 저기 말곤 볼것도 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> exam1 경우에는 쉽습니다
<Seony> 레벨당 과목 2개씩 봐야하는거죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 아....... 2개였던가 2개 중 택1이었던가
<Seony> 그리고 그 과목당 각각 돈을 내야하는 거구요?
<yemharc> 음......두개 중 택1이었던걸로 기억하는;;
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 음.. 그럼 레벨 3까지 있는 거니까 총 3과목만 보면 되는거군요
<yemharc> 제 기억엔 그렇네요
<yemharc> 근데 꽤 오래전 얘기라 좀 가물가물 ㅇㅅㅇ;;
<yemharc> 제가 알기로 일단 택1이고 2과목 다 봐도 되는데 같은날에는 못보는걸로 압니다
<Seony> 선택이 아니라 두개 다 봐야하네요.
<yemharc> 두개 다 보나요?
<Seony> 네. 요구사항에 그렇게 나와있네요.
<Seony> 5년 안에 모두 합격.
<Seony> 레벨3까지 다 보면 그야말로 "거금"이군요...
<yemharc> 아, 맞네요
<yemharc> 택 1로 보고 같은날에 못보고가 맞을겁니다
<Seony> 온라인으로도 볼 수 있다고 해서 온라인으로 볼려구요...
<yemharc> 요샌 온라인으로 되는군요 ㅇㅅㅇ......
<Seony> CBT가 있다고 하네요
<yemharc> 온라인으로 되면 나도 봐볼까 (....)
<Seony> 근데 우분투 시험도 따로 있다네요...
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> UCP라고 있네요;;
<Seony> 음... 근데 아무래도 특정 배포판에 대한 자격증은 선입견을 갖게할 수 있으니...
<Seony> 그냥 LPIC가 낫겠네요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 하지만 RHCE는.......
<Seony> 그것두 유명하긴 하지만, RHCE있으면 데비안은 모르겠찌 라고 생각할 수 있지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미쿡인들 사고방식으로는 충분히 가능하거든요
<yemharc> 음.....하긴 일단 계열도 틀리고 하니
<Ponics_OTL> yemharc: / 훔....
<Ponics_OTL> yemharc: / 효율적으로 노가다 할수 있는 알고리즘을 짜주세요..
<yemharc> 아무리 효율적으로 짜도 return(-1)이라 무립니다 :)
<Ponics_OTL> yemharc: / 결국 노가다 프로세서를 실행하는 프로세서는 시간 + 노동력 = 돈 의 등가교환 으로 밖에는 안되는 건가효 ?
<yemharc> 뭐........ 어떤 일이든지 결국 그 세개를 이용한 삼각형이 어떤 모양이냐 아닐까요
<yemharc> 제가 지금 이렇게 야근을 하고 있는 것처럼요 OTL
<Ponics_OTL> yemharc: / 머 어딜가던 저 공식은 아주 기초적으로 적용되기는 합니다만... 문제는 자신의 시간 + 노동력 을 10으로 봤을 때.. 거기에 상응하는 돈이 1이냐 10 이냐... 머 이차가 아닐까 합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 개인으로 가면 그건 전적으로 자기 기분따라 기준이 흔들리니까요
<exitmagic> 한ㄴ
<FreakyTux_Phone> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<ndsin> 토요일 새벽이라
<ndsin> 다들 놀러나가셨나보군요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-18
<drake_kr> 이야 up 노래 괜찮구마..
<cartes2> 안뇽하세요
<drake_kr> 흠
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요오
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<Jinseok> 안녕 하세요
<hanbin973> 경시대회 은상 신고합니다!! ;
<hanbin973> 은상이라니.... 역시 사람은 꼼꼼해야해 ㅜ
<hanbin973> 아 =.= 진짜 어이가 없네요
<hanbin973> 아무 생각없이 블루레이를 주문했는데 ( 토렌트 다운받듯이 =.= ) 생각해보니 집에 블루레이가 재생가능한 기계는 존재하지 않음. 주문 취소하기에는 너무 늦었고 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 어짜피 CD 가지고 있는데 다운로드해도 상관없겠죠 =.=;;;?
<hanbin973> 아니 블루레이 가지고 있는데
<hanbin973> 데모노이드에 검색해봐도 괜찮은 토랭이가 하나도 없네 돌겟당
<hanbin973> ... 망했다. 이 블루레이를 어떻게 처리하지 =.=
<darkmeow_home> 냐
<imsu> 에고 덥다;;
<Alsen> 조용하군요 ㅋ
<Jinseok> 우리 분도 님 안오셨네요
<Jinseok> Seony 주무시나요
<Seony> 아뇨
<Jinseok> 거긴 자정 넘겼죠?
<Seony> 네
<Jinseok> Seony 혹시 cd@ubuntu.or.kr 에 로그인 하실수 있나요? 저 혹시 cd 신청 했나 봐주세요오
<Seony> 저건 이메일 주소잖아요
<Jinseok> 그니까 cd 신청 했나 확인좀 봐주세요오
<Seony> 그건 제가 하는 일이 아니라서 잘 모르겠네요
<Jinseok> 하아... 분도님께서 안계시니 영........
<Jinseok> 구로구 오류동 신청 없었다고 하네요.
<Jinseok> 신청 한것을 봤는데;;
<Jinseok> Seony 불여우 쓰세요? 크로미움 쓰세요? 크롬 쓰세요?
<Seony> 사파리랑 크롬 씁니다.
<Jinseok> 그럼 한번 chrome://flags 해보시겠어요?
<Seony> 그리고?
<Jinseok> 실험실이라고 뜨면서 밑에 실험적 새 탭 기능이라고
<Jinseok> 있어요
<Jinseok> 실험적 새탭 페이지라고 써있습니다.
<Jinseok> 그거 사용 누르시면
<Jinseok> 맨 밑에 다시 시작이라고
<Jinseok> 있는데 그걸 구르세요
<Jinseok> 그걸 누르세요
<Seony> 새탭 누르면 화면보기 페이지가 좀 다르게 나오는군요.
<Jinseok> 냅
<Jinseok> 좀 신기 합니다.;;;;
<Seony> 근데 사파리보단 좀 별로네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 사파리 쓰는 게 낫겠다...
<Jinseok> 그건 사실이지만
<Jinseok> 탭이 보기가 전보단 편해졌습니다.
<Jinseok> 그리고 엔비디아 쓰세요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 진석님이 여기 오신지 얼마 안되서 잘 모르시겠지만 저는 맥을 사랑하는 맥빠입니다.
<Jinseok> 아 freebsd!
<Seony> 맥4대에 아이폰4 2대, 이것저것 잡다한 애플물건 4-5개 더 있어요...
<Jinseok> 저 그럼 iMac 하나만 보내 주세요오~~ mac mini 도 괜찮습니다앙
<Jinseok> Seony http://uncyclopedia.kr/wiki/%EA%B0%95%EB%B6%84%EB%8F%84
<Seony> Jinseok: 한참 지난 뒷북인거 알죠?
<Jinseok> 당연하긴 한뎈ㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 너무 웃겨요 ㅋㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌ 백괴인 이여서 정말 웃기네요
<Jinseok> bundo.biz 를 들어가니 접근 불가네요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> .........
<lyuso> 쩝
<Jinseok> 아놔
<Jinseok> Seony 제가 맥으로 사파리 들어가서 bundo.biz 쳐보니 kmug 나오네요;;;;;;;;
<Jinseok> Seony 제가 맥으로 사파리 들어가서 bundo.biz 쳐보니 kmug 나오네요;;;;;;;;
<Jinseok> 정말 심각 하군요
<Seony> 뭐가 심각해요?
<Jinseok> 분도님 싸이트는
<Jinseok> 정말 대단하군요
<Jinseok> 윈도우로 들어가면 포비돈 에러라고 낚이질 않나
<Seony> 흠... 브라우저로 화면 다르게 내보내는 건 암것두 아닌데...
<lyuso> 그러게요
<Jinseok> 맥으로 들어가면 BUNDO IS COMING 이라고 깜짝 뜨고선 KMUG 로 뿅 가네요
<Seony> 그건 코드 한줄짜리.
<lyuso> 그런데 언제 phpbb 로 바꾸셨지
<Seony> 코드랄 것도 없는...
<Jinseok> 그럼 우분투로 들어가라는 것인가
<Jinseok> 한번 페도라 어허헝 으로 들어가봐야 겠군요. 라이브를 돌려서 뿅~!
<lyuso> .......
<imsu> 음..
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<imsu> Jinseok: 대회 참가 신청은 하셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<Jinseok> 무슨 대회요?
<imsu> Seony: 수업이 이제 끝나서요 ㅎㅎ 오늘 애들 가르치다가 새로운 공식이 떠올라서 정립중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Jinseok: 아 죄송합니다 jincreator 님하고 착각을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…‹ã…
<imsu> 잉?? 저건 뭐죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 글시가 깨지는데 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 뭐요?
<Seony> 나도 깨져
<Jinseok> 제 글씨 깨지나요?
<Seony> imsu: 혹시 카톡 해?
<imsu> <Jinseok> 繞九õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹
<imsu> 	  õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹ž
<imsu> 	  九õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œº
<imsu> 	  繞九õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹
<imsu> 	  õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹ž
<imsu> 	  九õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹žä¹õ€Œºç¹ž
<imsu>  
<imsu> Seony: spd gg
<imsu> 넹
<Seony> 아뒤
<Seony> 쿼리로 불러줘
<imsu> 아 갑자기 느려졌음 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<imsu> 저번에 대화하지 않았나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics_OTL> 흠냐...
<imsu> 등록안되어있나? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 이번에 아이폰4 장만하면서 번호 바뀌었거든
<imsu> Ponics_OTL: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Ponics_OTL> 안녕하세요~!
<imsu> Seony: 카톡 보냈어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> 그럼 다른 사람인가? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 진석님 님 때문에 irc 느려졌음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 재접속해야지 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 아마 다른 번호일 거야
<imsu> dldldldldl
<imsu> 아 이제 된다 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 왜요
<imsu> 왜 진석님 깨진글씨 보고 느려졌지? ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> Jinseok,
<hacking_u> ...
<imsu> Seony: 인터넷이 잠시 끊겨서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 제 번호 받으셨어요?
<Seony> 아니
<Seony> 그냥 카톡 아뒤를 알려줘
<imsu> Seony: 아뒤가 없는데 ㅎㅎ 만들어야 겠다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 그럼 내 아뒤로 찾아봐
<imsu> Seony: imsu
<imsu> 제 아뒤임 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 어?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-06-19
<grr> ni hao
<cartes9> grr // ni hao xiexie
<Ponics_OTL> ㅁ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 오랫만입니다 ^^
<Seony> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 그러게요. ^^;
<jincreator> 서니님, 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> Seony, 안녕하세요
<Seony> jincreator: 네 안녕하세요 :)
<lexlove> Seony, 저 나주에 학원 오픈 준비가 막바지를 향하고 있어요
<Seony> lexlove: 원장님 되시는 거에요?
<lexlove> 네 늦어도 7월초에는 될거 같아요
<Seony> 오오.. 그렇군요. 일단 축하드립니다.
<lexlove> 일단 개원은 하는데 유지비용이 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 일단 열고 봅니다.
<Seony> 개원 동시에 학생들 스카웃 이미 되어있으셔야할텐데, 지금부터 포섭하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 분도님께 말씀드려서 포럼에 광고 좀 내세요
<Seony> 제가 말씀 좀 드려볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 애궁 포럼에 광고내도 별 효과 없을거에요. 시골마을이라서 포럼 아는 사람이 없을걸요
<lexlove> 아니에요 ^^
<Seony> 혹시 모르죠... 거기도 사람 사는덴데요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 거기다가 노동부 수업 준비 학원이라서 초중고 생은 못받아요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 안하는 것보단 나으니... 무엇보다도 돈 들어가는 광고가 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 대학생부터나 가능한데 일단 지금은 광고를 할수가 없고 간판도 못달아서 놀고 잇어요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그럴까요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 손해볼 거 없는 광고인데 당연히 해야죠.
<Seony> 이럴 때 포럼이 도와줘야죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ^^]
<cartes9> 아.. 전 일반인인데 일반인도 받아요?
<lexlove> 그럼요
<lexlove> 그런데 지역이 쫌 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 아 서울이 아니신가보군여
<lexlove> 전라남도에 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 네에..
<Seony> 제 본관이 나주라서... 나주하면 왠지 좀 정감이 가더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 무슨 학원이에요?
<lexlove> 아항.... 컴퓨터학원이에요
<Seony> 컴퓨터
<lexlove> 노동부 계좌제 훈련해볼려구요
<cartes9> 아아
<cartes9> 저도 참여하고싶당..
<cartes9> 학구열(?)이 많은 편인데..
<lexlove> 학원 만드는 것에 참여하고 싶으시다는 거에요?
<Seony> 강사쌤은 몇분 계세요?
<lexlove> 저 혼자에요
<Seony> 하긴 이제 처음 오픈하는 거니까...
<lexlove> 두명이긴한데 제가 다 강의할거에요
<cartes9> 전 요새 XHTML1.0+CSS2.1 공부해요
<lexlove> 올 7월에 훈련신청서 넣으면 내년 1월말쯤 결과가 나와요
<Seony> 저 한국 돌아가면 학원쌤 할까요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> 써니님은 시골말고 서울에서 해야해요
<lexlove> 시골은 어려운 과목이 안맞아요
<cartes9> 리눅스 서버 관리
<cartes9> 웹프로그래밍
<lexlove> 그냥 차리는 편이 나을지도
<Seony> 제가 미국생활 하면서 느낀 건데요, 서울에서는 별로 살고싶지 않아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 문화적인 혜택에서 좀 밀리는 건 아쉽긴 한데, 그래도 만약에 한국 돌아가면 지방에서 살려구요..
<lexlove> 음;; 서울에 살아보질 않아서 잘 모르겠지만 전에 서울 갔을 때 쪼금 압박감 같은걸 느끼긴 했죠
<cartes9> 서울에서 운전하기 너무 매너 않좋죠;;
<Seony> 일단 제가 가진 돈이 수도권에서 살만한 재력도 아니고...
<Seony> 그간 너무 분수에 맞지 않게 살았다고 생각들거든요..
<lexlove> 여기 나주는 차도 차지만 사람들이 차도로 잘 다니고 비껴주지도 않아요
<cartes9> 큰도로가 아니면 2차선도로는 사람이 무단횡단하기도 쉬운거 같아요
<lexlove> Seony, 심경의 변화가 심하게 느껴집니다. 그간 일이 많았어요?
<cartes9> 저도 가끔 무단횡단해요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 좀 느낀 게 많았습니다.
<lexlove> 제가 아는 Seony님은 자신감이 많으신 분인데
<Seony> 하하 그렇다고 자신감 결여는 아니구요...
<lexlove> 그래도 전 자심감 충만한 Seony님이 좋아요~~~
<lexlove> ^^
<Seony> 왜 꼭 굳이 서울이어야만 하느냐 하는 생각이 들어서 그래요..
<Seony> 지방도 사람 사는데잖아요...
<Seony> 조용하고 한적한 곳... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> cartes9, 저도 여기서는 잘합니다. ^^;
<lexlove> 무단횡단
<cartes9> 아.. 히히^^;;
<lexlove> Seony, 지방도 장점과 단점이 있어요. 하지만 지방 생활도 괜찮아요 ^^
<Seony> 살다보면 괜찮겠죠.
<lexlove> 그래도 전 서울서 살았으면 좋겠어요.
<cartes9> 교보문고 갔다왔어용 ^_^
<cartes9> 영풍문고랑
<lexlove> 프로그래밍은 혼자 공부하기 참 어려워요~~~ 여기선 리눅스 조차도 잘 모르네요
<cartes9> 전 혼자 공부했는걸요;;
<lexlove> 글쿠나.... ^^;;;;
<Seony> 저도 독학...
<lexlove> 저도 독학이긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 일하는 데에서, 원격으로 LCD TV 광고 관리하는 시스템 구축하고 있는데, 독학으로 배운 거라 좀 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 와~ 제목만으로도 멋진 일 같아요.
<Seony> 재밌긴 재미있어요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아 computer science 2학년하다 중도하차햇으니까
<cartes9> 기본은 배운거네요;;
<cartes9> C 1년..
<cartes9> 자료구조 1학기
<cartes9> 하다 그만두고;;
<cartes9> 아 죄송합니다
<lexlove> C도 혼자 독학이라서 실력이 항상 초급이네요
<Seony> C 했으면 PHP나 자바 같은 건 배우기 편할 거에요...
<cartes9> 눈치상 아무말도 않하시니까 한동안
<lexlove> 제 경우는 C, C++, C# 손 안대본게 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 특히 저는 자바 하다가 PHP 하니까 뭐 이런 게 다 있나싶은 생각 들더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 말하지 말걸 그랬나봅니다..
<lexlove> 여튼 이제 하나를 골랐으니 python 만 꾸준히 할거에요
<cartes9> 우와..
<lexlove> python이 제 스탈에 맞는 언어인거 같아요
<Seony> 저는 펄... 파이썬은 영 정이 안가서.. ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 전 파이썬 좋아해요
<cartes9> 잘하지는못하지만
<Seony> 담달 중으로 LPIC 따볼려구요.
<cartes9> 그게 모에요?
<Seony> 대충 보니까 총 레벨3 중에서 제가 2 정도는 되는 거 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 리눅스기사?
<Seony> 국제공인 리눅스 자격증 같은 거에요
<Seony> 울나라 셤이 아니라 국제셤이라서 영어로 봐야하죠
<lexlove> 다들 열심히 사는군요
<Seony> 총 레벨이 3까지 있는데, 그래도 2까지는 좀 공부하면 딸 수 있지 않을까 싶어요.
<Seony> 문제는 시험응시료가...
<cartes9> 전 VB6 호기심에 손대보고싶어요..
<cartes9> 다들 비추하더군요..
<lexlove> vb6같은 경우는 왠만큼하는데 저도 비추입니다.
<cartes9> 그렇군요..ㅋㅋ >_<
<lexlove> 간단한 것은 짤수 있는정도는 되는데... 효율적이질 못해요
<lexlove> 딱 교육용으로 좋을거 같아요
<lexlove> 프로그래밍을 처음 시작하는 사람들에게 추천하고 싶은 언어에요
<cartes9> 마우스 클릭할게 많아서 귀찮더라구요
<cartes9> 창속성을 일일이 다 클릭해서 찍어줘야 하더라구여
<cartes9> 10년전에는 그게 더 사용자친화적이였는것 같아요
<lexlove> 10년전쯤에 vb 한창 공부하고 있었어요.
<cartes9> 네에..
<lexlove> 그때는 비주얼을 제공하는 언어가 적었던거 같아요 ^^
<cartes9> 저도 그때 프로그래밍입문이랑 홈페이지제작
<cartes9> 둘중 하나를 배울려고
<cartes9> 하고있던때에요;;
<cartes9> 그러다
<cartes9> 학교 입학해서 엄마가 입시학원다녀야한다고
<cartes9> 컴퓨터 배우는 취미이자 특기는 무산되었었죠;;
<cartes9> 우리나라의 슬픈 학창생활..ㅠ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes9> MS-DOS 6.22 더 잘배우고
<cartes9> BASIC으로 넘어갔으면
<cartes9> 좀더 빨리 프로그래밍에 입문했을텐데용;
<lexlove> 일찍 시작하셨군요 ^^
<cartes9> 문법이나 요소들 끝까지 다배운 언어는 처음으로 C..에요..
<cartes9> 대학교1학년때;;
<cartes9> 그전까지는 홈페이지 만들기에 미쳐서;;
<cartes9> 제로보드 스킨 만들고 포토샾 시안만들고 그러고 놀았었어용;;
<lexlove> 와~
<cartes9> 에궁 죄송합니다 제말만 해서
<cartes9> 자기 잘났다는듯이 막 말하는 사람처럼 보였으면 죄송합니다..
<cartes9> lexlove, 저 오늘 교보문고/영풍문고 다녀왔어요 ^^;
<lexlove> cartes9, 좋나요??? 한번도 안가봐서 ^^;;
<jincreator> 참, 오늘 교보문고는 무슨 일로 가셨나요?
<cartes9> lexlove, 아.. 네 리눅스 파이썬 웹표준 책들 많이 있었어요^^
<cartes9> C++책들도 많구
<lexlove> cartes9, 아항,,,, 저는 요새 wididocs의 python 보고 있어요
<cartes9> wikidocs?
<cartes9> jump to python이요?
<lexlove> 네
<cartes9> 우왕.. 저도 그거 pdf로 가지고있엉요
<cartes9> 어요**
<lexlove> 뒤로 갈수록 아직은 이해못하는 부분이 많지만 그래도 일단 끝까지 보려구요
<cartes9> jincreator, 그냥 리눅스에 대해 볼책들이있고, HTML5+CSS3에 대해 볼책들이 있어서요..
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요. 전 교보문고는 인터넷 주문만 해봐서...
<lexlove> 왠만한 책보다 wikidocs가 나은거 같아요
<cartes9> 에잉
<cartes9> 왤캐 갑자기 인터넷이 느려졌지.. (혼잣말..)
<lexlove> 여기는 괜찮은데요
<cartes9> 저도 다시 괜찮아졌어요
<cartes9> 저랑 같이 파이썬 공부해요^^
<lexlove> 그럴까요? ^^
<cartes9> 네^^
<lexlove> 파이썬 책이 윈도우즈용으로 많이 나와있던데
<lexlove> cartes9,리눅스용 파이썬 책 혹시 보신적이 있나요?
<cartes9> 설치법만 다르고
<cartes9> 똑같지 않나요?
<lexlove> 안되는 것이 있긴 해요.. 디렉토리 보기 이런것은 안되더군요
<cartes9> 1.6. Debian GNU/Linux 위의 파이썬
<cartes9> Debian GNU/Linux를 운영할 정도로 운이 좋다면 apt 명령어를 통하여 파이썬을 설치합니다.
<cartes9> 이거 해보세요
<cartes9> http://old.wikidocs.net/mybook/4970
<cartes9> 근데 번역본보다 원서영문판이 개인적으로 더 자연스럽네요;;
<cartes9> 우리는 지금 번역본 보는중..
<lexlove> 그렇군요. 저는 영어가 짧아서 영문판을 못봐요... 올해의 목표중의 하나 : 영어공부하기 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 제가 영어공부 감히 가르쳐드려도 될까요?
<cartes9> 이래뵈도 영어는 일품;;
<lexlove> 저는 감히 가르쳐달라고 못해요... 워낙 기초부족이라서
<cartes9> 저는 TOEFL도 보고 SAT도 보고 미국대학에서 3.73/4.0 평점도 찍고
<cartes9> 했어요;;
<cartes9> 영어는 지난 7년간 달고살았어요;
<cartes9> 그대신 이렇게 컴퓨터는 수준미달이지만;
<cartes9> 수학도 수준미달이구
<lexlove> ^^
<cartes9> TOEFL CBT 243점 고2때 맞구
<cartes9> TOEIC 890점밖에 못맞고;
<lexlove> 영어의 영자만 들어도 두드러기가 나요. ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 아;; 그러시군요aa
<lexlove> 하지만 꼭 해야한다는 것은 알아요
<lexlove> 원래 영어를 좋아하지 않기때문에 쉽지가 않네요
<cartes9> 아.. 저도 좋아하지않았는데
<cartes9> 지금도 문학책 보면 헤엑헤엑 하면서 싫어한다져..
<cartes9> thou admires thee.
<lexlove> 표현을 바꾸자면 영어를 싫어해요.... I hate...
<cartes9> 네엥
<cartes9> 그럼 영어그만말할게요 깨갱
<lexlove> 좋아해야할텐데
<lexlove> 아니에요... 필요성을 무진장 느끼고 있어요
<cartes9> 그럼 I hate
<cartes9> 영어를 싫어한다고 완전한 문장을 만들어주세요..
<cartes9> (퍽!)
<lexlove> I hate English.
<cartes9> okay!
<lexlove> 딱 저게 제 수준이에요 ^^
<cartes9> 21 + 3 같은 난이도의 문제 아닐까 싶네요..
<cartes9> 21+13
<cartes9> hate is a really strong word.
<cartes9> alternatively, you might wanna use 'dislike'.
<lexlove> really?
<cartes9> I tend to not like English.
<cartes9> I dislike English.
<lexlove> 싫다를 좋아하지 않다로 바꾸죠 뭐
<lexlove> 그 다음에 좋아하다로 바꾸고 ㅋ
<cartes9> '않좋아하다'가 dislike라는 동사인건 아실거에여^^;
<lexlove> 다행히 미드를 아주 좋아해요 ^^
<cartes9> tend to do so.. 하면 뭐뭐하는 경향이 있다
<cartes9> 아마 다 아실거같네요;
<cartes9> 고3 영어까지 졸업하면 왠만한 영어는 다 하죠 머;
<cartes9> 중급,고급영어만남고;
<cartes9> 기본영어는 하니까;
<lexlove> 여튼 저는 아직도 영어에 입문입니다.
<cartes9> 아항..
<lexlove> 하지만 계속하겠다는 마음은 있으니 조금씩이라도 늘거라고 생각해요
<lexlove> 아주 싫어하는 마음이 조금은 가신모양이에요
<cartes9> Cambridge인가에서 나온
<cartes9> Grammar in Use 시리즈가
<cartes9> 소인의 개인적인 의견으론 좋은것 같아여
<cartes9> 같아요*
<lexlove> 지금 그책 펴고 있어요 헤헤
<cartes9> 색깔은 어떤거에요
<cartes9> ?
<cartes9> 저는 분홍색 샀어요
<cartes9> 미국영어 중급펴
<cartes9> 편
<cartes9> 샀어요
<lexlove> Seony님이 추천해주셨는데 그때부터 봤다면 지금쯤 중급일거 같네요
<lexlove> 저는 초급
<lexlove> Basic 회색
<cartes9> 아 네aa
<lexlove> Basic Grammar in Use
<cartes9> 문법은 생각보다 중요한거 같아요
<lexlove> 요거 보고 자꾸 단계를 올리죠 뭐..
<cartes9> Grammar is more important than I thought..
<lexlove> 다행인건 미드를 좋아해서 자주 보는 편이라 아는 단어(몇개 안되지만)는 들리더라구요
<cartes9> 저도 모르는 단어가 이상하게 들리더군요
<cartes9> 확인해보면
<cartes9> 모르는단어였군..
<cartes9> 이런거랄까요;
<cartes9> 프린스턴리뷰어학원이라고 삼성동에 잇는데 거기 가면
<cartes9> 잘늘어요
<cartes9> 전 거기서 영어 많이 늘었어요
<lexlove> 예전에는 아는 단어도 안들렸어요. 요새는 간혹 들리면 아.. 저렇게 의역하는구나... 이런 생각도 가끔들고
<lexlove> 여기는 전남 나주라 그런 곳 없어용 ㅋ
<cartes9> 의역이 너무 심하져 인터넷 자막가들은
<cartes9> 나주 하면 배...
<cartes9> aaa
<cartes9> 오역도 심하더군요 자막갇들은
<cartes9> American muscles
<cartes9> 하면
<cartes9> 미제 머슬카들인다
<cartes9> 미국 몸짱
<cartes9> 으로 번역을 했으니;
<cartes9> 오역인것 같더라구요
<lexlove> 전에 프랜지를 보고 있는데 연인이 놀러가서 찍은 사진을 포토샵했다고 말하는 걸 사진가게에 다녀왔다고 번역해놨더라구요
<lexlove> 아마 그때 즈음부터 영어를 덜 싫어했던거 같아요..
<lexlove> 제가 잘못 들었을지도 모르지만 듣고 그런 생각까지 하게 되었다는게 대견스러워서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 이제 열심히 공부해야겠어요
<cartes9> 어휘력이 중요한거 같아요
<cartes9> 어휘를 잘 학습하는 방법을 아직도 전 못찾았어요
<cartes9> 프랜지 보면
<cartes9> 프랜즈가 자꾸 생각난다는;'
<lexlove> 프랜지 2부까지 본거 같아요
<lexlove> 여주인공 너무 멋져요~~~
<cartes9> fringe 잘 몰라요
<cartes9> 안봐서;
<cartes9> 드래곤볼Z 는 제 하드에 있어요
<cartes9> http://old.wikidocs.net/mybook/4901
<lexlove> 아 맞다 프린지구낭..ㅋ
<cartes9> lexlove님
<cartes9> 해킹하세요?
<lexlove> 아뇨
<cartes9> 제 가상서버에 계정 하나 만들어드릴게요
<cartes9> sudo useradd -d /home/lexlove -G admin -m -s /bin/bash lexlove
<cartes9> sudo useradd -d /home/lexlove -G admin -m -s /bin/bash lexlove
<cartes9> sudo useradd -d /home/lexlove -m -s /bin/bash lexlove
<cartes9> sudo useradd -d /home/lexlove -m -s /bin/bash lexlove
<cartes9> 아이고 도배해서 죄송합니다
<Seony> cartes9: 리눅스에서는 그냥 useradd id 정도만 해도 위의 옵션들은 기본 포함이에요...
<Seony> useradd -D 하면 확인할 수 있죠.
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요 감사합니다
<lexlove> useradd <-- 계정만들라구요?
<lexlove> 저 지금 lexlove 사용하고 있는데....
<cartes9> 제 서버에 하나 만들었어요
<lexlove> 아항;;;
<cartes9> 아하 지울까여aa
<lexlove> 아뇨.....
<lexlove> 저야 뭐....
<cartes9> 이미 데탑을 리눅스쓰시면 필요없을것 같으신데a
<cartes9> 몰랐어요
<cartes9> 전 윈도XP써서.. [..]
<lexlove> 많들어주면 좋죠
<lexlove> 저도 거짐 윈도 xp사용해요
<cartes9> 거짐?
<cartes9> 마침?
<lexlove> 멀티부팅하고 있어요.. 그럼 윈도에서 접속하려면 어떻게 해야하죠?
<cartes9> putty 사용해요
<cartes9> 전 자꾸 main OS가 윈도XP가 되더군요 이상하게
<lexlove> 여튼 지금은 리눅스 상태구요 나중에 윈도로 갈거에요
<cartes9> 이게 더 할줄아는게 많다보니
<lexlove> 저는 윈도우즈로 돈벌어야하니깐....
<lexlove> putty를 사용해서 어떻게 들어가는지 알려주세요 ^^
<cartes9> lexlove 계정 패스워드 세팅 어떻게 하죠?
<cartes9> Seony 스승님, lexlove 계정 패스워드 세팅 어떻게 하죠?
<lexlove> pwd
<cartes9> 그건 들어가서 passwd
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 스승님이라니...
<lexlove> 앗 그말이 아니었구낭....
<Seony> sudo passwd lexlove
<lexlove> passwd 구나 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> Seony 스승님 전에 저 제자해도 되니까 커리큘럼짜서 메일보내라고 하셨잖아요^^;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 너무 귀찮게는 않해드릴테니 가끔씩 짬날때는 모르는것좀 가르쳐주세유..^^;;
<cartes9> lexlove님
<cartes9> 쿼리로 비밀번호 알려드릴게요
<Seony> cartes9: 귀찮게 해도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 네에 감사합니다 넙죽;
<cartes9> 아.. 미국놈들은 우리땅에 고엽제를 묻고 가다니
<cartes9> 이런
<cartes9> 힘없어서 억울한일이 또 일어났어
<cartes9> 요
<cartes9> 난 역시 사대주의자
<cartes9> ===3
<lexlove> 일단 나갑니다~~
<cartes9> Seony, django 해보셨어요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 파이썬을 몰라서...
<cartes9> 아 그럼 루비쓰세요?
<Seony> 학교에서 자바 하니까, 자바랑 PHP 째끔이랑 펄 째끔...
<Seony> 펄은 최근에 공부하기 시작했구요..
<cartes9> 펄은 카탈리스트라고 들었어요
<cartes9> 웹프레임워크가
<Seony> 네. 근데 전 웹으로는 안해요..
<cartes9> 근데 문서도 책도 잘 있는지도 몰르겠고..
<Seony> 지금 만들고 있는 시스템이 텍스트 추려내는거라...
<cartes9> 네에..
<cartes9> 텍스트 처리 좋다고 펄개론에 써있더군요
<cartes9> 자바하신다니 부럽네요..
<Seony> 부러울 것까지야... 그냥 하면 되는 거죠.
<cartes9> 저는 객체지향을 잘 못써요;
<Seony> 아무래도 자바를 하면 객체지향이니 클래스니 하는 것들에 대해서는 확실히 배우게 되긴 하죠.
<Seony> 게다가 코딩할 때 여러 개의 파일로 나눠서 코딩하는 것에 대해서도 눈을 뜨게 되고... 근데 저도 아직 초보라 잘 몰라요.
<cartes9> 네엡
<Seony> 글구 저는 사실 프로그래밍보단 서버관리 쪽을 더 좋아해서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 프로그래밍으로는 머리가 잘 안돌아가더라구요...
<cartes9> 저도 프로그래밍 잘하는 머리였으면 좋겠어요
<cartes9> 근데 할수록 소질없다는 생각이 들어서리;
<cartes9> 자꾸 남의 코드 참조하게 되고
<Seony> 아... 저는 남의 코드는 안보는데, 코드를 효율적으로 돌아가게끔 하려는 그런 데에서 머리가... ㅎㅎ 그러니까 알고리즘을 이해하기가 어렵더라구요.
<Seony> 남 코드 안봐도 내가 더 잘할 수 있다는 그런 어이없는 자신감 때문에... ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 수학하고 rubix cube가지고 놀아야 된다는군요
<cartes9> 논리퍼즐 많이하고
<cartes9> 그걸 즐기고
<cartes9> ;;;
<cartes9> 저는 HTML코딩 하는걸 좋아해요
<cartes9> 80만원짜리 잡 ㅡㅡ;;
<cartes9> 전에 부모님이 말려서 못갔죠
<cartes9> 그거 하다가 건강 망친다고
<Seony> CSS 어렵더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 못가게하셔서;;
<cartes9> 디자이너나 리눅서나 프로그래머들은 HTML코더라 하면 좀 업신여기더군요
<cartes9> 돌아다니면서 그런 느낌을 좀 받았음..
<cartes9> 지식측면에서 자기네가 한수위다라는
<cartes9> CSS도 좀 무시하는데
<cartes9> full-featured programming 언어가 아닌, layout presentation 언어이기때문인것 같아요
<cartes9> 그렇다 해서 또 프로그래머들이 제대로 CSS 다루지도 못하더군요
<cartes9> 써놓고, Seony 님을 겨냥해서 얘기하는 건 아니니 오해하시지 마시길 ^^;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 오해라뇨... 제가 좀 심플해서 그렇게 복잡하게 생각 안해요...
<Seony> 아마 HTML5가 본격적으로 시작되면 각광 받을 거에요..
<cartes9> 아 네^^;;
<cartes9> front-end web developer잖아요
<cartes9> client-side web developer
<cartes9> web publisher는 우리나라에만 있는 말인듯;
<Seony> 네
<cartes9> http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughts-on-flash/
<cartes9> Thoughts on Flash by Apple
<cartes9> 말로만 듣다가 위키피디아로 찾아내고 그걸 읽을만큼 7년 넘은 영어가 성숙해지니까 재밌네요
<Seony> 너무 길어서 읽기 귀찮네요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 저두여;
<cartes9> 컨디션에 따라서
<cartes9> 오늘은 읽고싶네요 왠지
<cartes9> 전 비디오가 나올줄 알았는데
<cartes9> 왠 이렇게나 긴글이...
<cartes9> http://fanov.tistory.com/12
<cartes9> Seony 이건 누가 요약해놔서 일기 좋아요;
<cartes9> 전 이거 읽는중
<Seony> 아... 이거 읽은지 1년이 넘은 글...
<cartes9> 허얼..
<cartes9> 저는 이렇게 새소식에 무심하답니다;
<cartes9> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPb9eRNyIrQ
<imsu> 안녕하세요~~ 에고 덥다 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<cartes9> 하이요
<imsu> ^^
<cartes9> Seony, 임수님 오셨어요
<Seony> cartes9: ㅎㅎ 알아요
<cartes9> ^^;;
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 왜요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 몰라
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ??
<grr> ni hao
<grr>  /_\
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> 짱개 뷁
<grr>  /_\...
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 아
<cartes9> 임수님하고 써니님하고 두분이서 친하신것 같아서요
<imsu> 잉 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안친함! (ㅋㅋ 한대 맞겠군 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<cartes9> 임수님 오늘 뭐하셨어요?
<imsu> 일요일이라 축구했지용 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아 넵aa
<Seony> 로그인이랑 회원가입부분 구현해왔으니 이제 그만해야지 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> PHP 쓰셨어여?
<Seony> 네. 간단하게 그냥 세션으로...
<cartes9> 그렇군요..
<cartes9> 저도 web developer할려면 절대적으로 PHP알고, 추가적으로 Python알아야할텐데ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 뭘하셨길래 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 회사에서 디자이너가 좀 만들어달라길래...
<imsu> 오 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 제거도 좀 ㅋ그큭
<cartes9> imsu 님은 뭐 만드는거 필요하신데요?
<imsu> 네? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 농담인데요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요
<cartes9> i still love flash
<zeitung> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> zeitung, 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-11
<razGon_UNT> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_UNT> 후... 어제 빡세게 예비군 훈련 받고 왔습니다...ㅠㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 11
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : b.b
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅠ.ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다운->이동->폴더 삭제 한다는게
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다운->폴더삭제->?!
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이렇게해버린;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다시 받는중(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : cut해놓곤 paste하기전에 delete눌러버린;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : <Darkess-Angel_N>
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저기
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지포스 MX200 TNT2 64
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ㄴ3 tpqlwl
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : S3세비지까지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 셋다 그놈이 그놈인가요 성능은/
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : ...
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 저런 녀석이 아직 돌아다니는군요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 불루가이님
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다름이 아니라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : p3 450에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 같이 조립할거라서요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금은 mx200을 곱아놧는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이게 드라이버 구하기도 잴쉽고 쓰기도 무난할가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 98sE용도로 쓰는건대말이죠
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 글쎄요..
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 98이라 -_-;
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 15년된 OS를 아직 쓰는 것도 문제인걸요
<bridgebot> blueguy_office : 새비지가 드라이버 구하기는 더 어려울 것 같고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : mx200쓰는게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 낫겠죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : os 스는 이유는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 게임때문에 그러는거라서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 별로 문제는 안되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 미리나이루님//지금 밖이니 저녁때 애기하죠
<razGon_UNT> Seony: Aloha!
<razGon_UNT> 드디어 서버 70% 복구했습니다. 이제는 홈피복구를.
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 오오... 드디어...
<Seony> 잘됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 일단은 몇가지부분에 대해서 회복시켜야 합니다.
<razGon_UNT> 일단은 도메인사서 등록하는 삽질좀 해봐야 되는데.ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 일단은 지금의 환경에서 좀더 확장시키는 작업을 시도하려 합니다.
<razGon_UNT> 일단은 오늘 텍큐 설치! 근데 다른 블로그용 사이트 좋은거 있을까요?
<razGon_UNT> 텍스트큐브 말고 괜찮은거요.
<Seony> 워드프레스도 괜찮다던데요
<Seony> 리눅스 서버에서 삼바로 접속해서 동영상 보면 중간중간에 30초간 정지하는 현상 생기는 분 없을까요?
<Seony> 파일서버를 리눅스로 쓰는데, 영화나 드라마를 늘 제 컴퓨터로 매번 복사를 해서 봐야하니 여간 불편한게 아니네요
<bridgebot> spy : 워드프레스 -_- 관리하기 빡세긴 하는데 편하긴 함
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<imsu> Seony, I can't read korean -.-
<imsu> languge set is utf-8 ------
<imsu> seony~
<imsu> r u busy?
<Seony> what happened?
<imsu> i can't read korean -.-
<Seony> no i'm ok. i'm just watching music video.
<imsu> languge set is utf-8
<imsu> i don't know how can i solve this problem
<imsu> os win7
<imsu> i think ... font;;
<imsu> but;; i don't know what is the font that i should choose
<Seony> so did you install windows 7 english version?
<imsu> non
<imsu> nono
<imsu> korean version
<Seony> basically windows 7 has all language fonts on it.
<Seony> i see. you might delete them.
<imsu> -.-
<Seony> format and re-install windows 7, :p
<imsu> that is not what i want;;
<Seony> try to download daum or naver korean font and install it. and then change your korean font from default to one of those.
<Seony> you need to make sure what the cause is.
<imsu> there are no fonts
<imsu> like gulim
<Seony> http://hangeul.naver.com/font
<Seony> try this.
<imsu> 흑흑
<imsu> 어라
<imsu> 보이긴 하는데
<Seony> 헐 뭐야
<imsu> 이거 열라 신기하네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네모로 보이는거 눌렀더니 되네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한박자 느리네 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 헐 뭐야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 폰트 네모로 박스 쳐져 있길래 아무거나 골라봤더니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 디아블로 재밌나요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 재밌는데 불지옥 너무 어려워
<imsu> 전 몇 시간 해봤는데 초반이라 그런가 재미없던데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 사운드가 박력있잖아.
<imsu> 소환사;;; 짱남 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 바바 하면 얼마나 타격감 넘치는데..
<imsu> 데미지도 안들어가고 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 활쏘는 애가 제일 재밌다고 하던데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> Seony: 저는 그냥 리눅스 서버에 있는 동영상 더블클릭해서 보는데 이상은 없었습니다.
<Seony> razGon_UNT: 아 그래요? 왜 내것만 딜레이가 이렇게 심하지..
<razGon_UNT> imsu:  ㅎㅎㅎ 오래간만입니다. 임수님 영어 잘하시네요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 아마도... 맥이기 때문일까요?ㅎ
<Seony> 와이프 쓰는 윈도우도 그래요
<razGon_UNT> 윈7프로페셔날인데 잘됩니다.
<razGon_UNT> 흠... 그러면 2가지. 리눅스가 좀비일을 하고 잇거나. 인터넷 망이 이상한 경우.
<Seony> 아... 저도 윈도우7 프로 정품이 4개나 있는데, 다 마찬가지네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 공유기를 다른거 쓰시면 안되나요?
<Seony> 리눅스 쓰기 전에는 안그랬어요
<Seony> 솔라리스로 파일서버 쓸 때는 아무 문제 없었는데, 우분투로 바꾸고 나서부터 딜레이가 생기네요
<razGon_UNT> 결국은 맥을 써야한다는..ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 맥서버를 사심이....
<Seony> 솔라리스로 홈서버 굴리다보니 워낙 사용용도가 제한되서 바꾼건데...
<Seony> 맥서버 샀다가 팔고 SSD 샀잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 아~ 그렇죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 서버는 리눅스가 제일 편하고 좋아요.
<Seony> 아... 근데 삼바에서 자꾸 딜레이가 심하게 생기니..
<Seony> 안되겠다. 로그 분석해서 원인을 알아내야겠어요..
<Seony> 어차피 똑같은 솔라리스나 리눅스나 똑같은 삼바 서버 쓸텐데..
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 안녕하세여
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 접속하느라 힘들었어여
<imsu> razGon_UNT, 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 영어를 잘하다뇨 ㅠ
<razGon_UNT> imsu: ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 무언가 리눅스에서 잡아먹거나 삼바 설치한게 문제가 있는게 아닌지 생각됩니다만.
<ChristopherNg> 별일이 없으셨어요?
<Seony> Hi
<ChristopherNg> 좀 도와주실 수 있으시나요?
<ChristopherNg> whois Seony
<ChristopherNg> Seony: ?
<Seony> ChristopherNg: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<ChristopherNg> Seony: no help starcraft account?
<Seony> starcraft 2?
<ChristopherNg> yes
<Seony> what kinda help do you need?
<ChristopherNg> steam
<ChristopherNg> on ubuntu
<Seony> oh, sorry. I don't use ubuntu as a desktop.
<ChristopherNg> Korean American??
<Seony> i'm pure korean.
<ChristopherNg> oh k
<Seony> if you're more comfortable with speaking korean, you can.
<ChristopherNg> you have used arch?
<Seony> currently i'm using mac. i'm sortof mac lovers.
<ChristopherNg> what linux most popular korea?
<ChristopherNg> distro
<Seony> depends on purpose, actually.
<Seony> most desktop users use ubuntu.
<Seony> but, most companies have used redhat-base distros.
<ChristopherNg> so arch not much popularity
<Seony> not muuch. but arch users have been more and more popular than before.
<ChristopherNg> im think i do war drive mazda 3 what do you think?
<ChristopherNg> ;p
<ChristopherNg> with arch
<Seony> oh sorry, my english was awkward. i was talking to my wife that's why.
<ChristopherNg> wife!? you old!
<ChristopherNg> ha
<Seony> yea, i'm not young, but not old
<ChristopherNg> im 27
<Seony> i see. i'm older than you.
<ChristopherNg> do you know KNOC?
<Seony> no
<ChristopherNg> Korea National Oil
<ChristopherNg> http://www.knoc.co.kr
<Seony> is it government department?
<ChristopherNg> Government oil
<Seony> oh i see. i saw that website.
<Seony> so you work for?
<ChristopherNg> i want war drive mazda 3 and do star craft 2 in car
<ChristopherNg> understand?
<Seony> no, i don't understand sorry.
<Seony> mazda 3 is on my blacklist, actually.
<ChristopherNg> haha! why
<ChristopherNg> one sec i tell you
<Seony> fixing cost is more expensive than toyota.
<Seony> my car is camry, it's pretty good so far.
<ChristopherNg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wardriving
<ChristopherNg> With Mazda 3 and want to game starcraft
<ChristopherNg> understand?
<Seony> i got you :)
<ChristopherNg> ok ;p
<ChristopherNg> why nobody like Mazda? cost is good
<ChristopherNg> good car, hyundai i not like
<Seony> i didn't say "nobody".
<ChristopherNg> yes you
<Seony> show the screenshot what I said.
<Seony> i said it's on MY blacklist.
<ChristopherNg> no, i say you say mazda "blacklist"
<ChristopherNg> yes
<Seony> on MY blacklist, means not everybody.
<ChristopherNg> camry good?
<ChristopherNg> yes
<Seony> so far so good. i like it.
<ChristopherNg> old model or new?
<Seony> my next car will be lexus, lo,
<Seony> lol
<ChristopherNg> lexus!
<Seony> it's kinda old. but it's never been defective.
<ChristopherNg> i want Pajero
<ChristopherNg> haha
<ChristopherNg> next pajero
<Seony> lexus IS series' prices are pretty good.
<Seony> it's under $50k
<ChristopherNg> yes expensive parts
<Seony> right. but it's ok where I live in.
<ChristopherNg> ls 400?
<ChristopherNg> 460?
<Seony> IS series is smaller than ES.
<Seony> you might be thinking of LS
<Seony> i'm not eldery people that.
<ChristopherNg> ah yes im think LS
<ChristopherNg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexus_IS
<Seony> IS price is pretty good.
<Seony> it's not the full-size family car, but it's ok for me.
<ChristopherNg> yes i like
<Seony> i hope i can get that one in 3 years.
<ChristopherNg> new or second hand?
<ChristopherNg> used?
<Seony> i don't like pre-owned.
<ChristopherNg> heh you too much money!
<ChristopherNg> ;p
<Seony> so i told you, IS price is pretty good.
<ChristopherNg> Yes, i joke
<ChristopherNg> im look for new phone, you recommend me?
<Seony> iphone.
<ChristopherNg> i think i like HTC or samsung galaxy note
<ChristopherNg> iphone!?
<ChristopherNg> no
<ChristopherNg> i can not lol
<ChristopherNg> android
<Seony> don't ask me then :P
<Seony> i hate android.
<ChristopherNg> why? more flexible
<Seony> i used HTC myTouch 4G before.
<Seony> it was terrible.
<Seony> 'my wife used galaxy first model, and it was terrible, too.
<ChristopherNg> i will be back
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 옛날같지 않고
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 밤에도 썰렁하네;
<razGon_UNT> 움트트움트: 우분투를 사용하는 사용자는 많아졌지만, 뭔가 연구하고 활용하려는 사람은 적어진거 같아요
<razGon_UNT> 게다가 그때 밤새 토론 했던 분들이 지금은 사회의 역군이니 바쁜것도 있고요.
<razGon_UNT> 저같아도 와이프와 딸둘과의 전쟁입니다.
<ChristopherNg> Seony: Q/
<bridgebot> passinger : 음...
<bridgebot> passinger : 맞는거 같...
<bridgebot> passinger : 뻘소리 하던 분도 결혼하고
<bridgebot> passinger : 공부하시던 분도 결혼하고
<bridgebot> passinger : 근데 그러면 다들 잠수
<bridgebot> passinger : ...
<razGon_UNT> 결혼은 잠수의 지름길..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 블로그라....
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : razGon_UNT님//걍 이왕하시는거 포럼을 올려버리시는건 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 수고는 비슷해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : i-msu님//헬쯤 가면 부두 괜찮아요 ^^
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 악사 나중에는 뎀 안 쎄면 걍 죽는용 -__;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 문명하셨습니다처럼 이젠 결혼하셨습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 라고 해야할려나;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 다크엔젤: 포럼을 올리다니...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : php등 돌아가잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : perl이나 php등 안 되나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 택큐랑 똑같아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 걍 압축풀면 끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 포럼하면 게시판이나 회원관리등이 되서 더 편해요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 등급 나누거나해서 세세하게 권한 주거나 되니까요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 보여주고싶은 정보를 제한할수도 있죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기에 관리자 자신을 제외한 다른 방문자들이 편해져요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 쪽지등이 있으니까요
<razGon_OpQ> 허거거..
<razGon_OpQ> 아이들땜시 응접실입니다. 핸폰으로 하고있습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저는 가끔 밖에서 3G로 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 놋북 하나 적당한거 장만하세요(서브용(
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 원래 이런건 소니가 전문이었는데 최근은
<razGon_OpQ> 핸폰이 쿼티라 더 좋습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : hp등에서도 나와요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저도 사정은 비슷한데
<razGon_OpQ> 넷북 엘지거 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 해상도등으로 인해 답답해요
<bridgebot> passinger : 음..놋북하나 태블릿2대 핸드폰 두대 있으시면 아무대서나 인터넷이 가능...
<razGon_OpQ> 물론 하드고장으로 쉬고있ㅈㅅ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 놋북...세기 귀찮음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 폰 4대
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 타블렛요? 걍 시계 대용품 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 제 현실
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 놋북 젤 구형은 넷?관리하라고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구석에 어뎁터 꽃아서 방치해놨고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그넘이 방화랑
<razGon_OpQ> 모바일기기는 지금 그정도면 될듯해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공유 관리해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 다음 구형은 개조해서 액자 만들었어요(블투 동글 장착)
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 팬2인데 액자론 충분해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : xp깔아서 힌지 뜯어서 180도 돌려서 달아버림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 액자고 usb카드만 꽃으면 tv대용도 되겠죠
<Seony> 자러갑니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 지금도 dvd등은 볼 수 있는 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 자신에는 os등만 올리고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 나머지 데이터는 samba로 가져와요
<razGon_OpQ> ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그렇게 활용하는중
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 블투 있으니까 사실 사운드, 키보드, 마우스정돈
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 아주 가볍게 가능해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 팬2인데도 1.1이 아닌 2.0이거든요 ^^;
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 메인서버가 정보를 총괄하고 중요데이타는 메인컴이저장 응접실에 영화감상용 구형컴준비
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 블투 대역폭은 가볍게 감당해요
<razGon_OpQ> ^^ 판타스틱!
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 구형 놋북 구하시면 한번 해보세요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : lcd등을 고정할? 쓰는
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 튼튼한 고정대 벽에 박은다음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 거기 놋북 고정하시고
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 블투 동글 하나 물려주면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그럼 무선랜은 자체 달렸으니 이런저런 활용도가 생겨요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 메모용이나 별 시시콜콜한거 출력시킬수 있어요
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 그것을 사용하는 사람들이 잘사용못하더군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 귀찮으면 누워서 블투 키보드로 조정해서 동영상 보면 되요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 블투 헤드셋 쓰면 되니까요
<razGon_OpQ> 저희집은 서버사용의 수혜자는 못됩니닿
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 메인컴을 쓰세요~
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 메인컴에 usb등 써서 하드 하나 물리고 가동시키세요
<razGon_OpQ> 저빼고 컴의 문외한
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공유기 감도 강한 안테나 3개 달린넘 사서 중앙에 배치하세요
<razGon_OpQ> 그래서 제가 설정하고도 잘못쓰더라구요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : os뭘 써도 samba는 호환되잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 강한 보안은 못 써요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 애초에 samba에 암호화나 보안 찾는건 미친짓이니;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 저렇게해서 공유기등의 ap를 중심으로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 집에 있는 모든 머신을 묶으세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 하나의 넷?상에서 frp or samba로 모든걸 공유하면
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 모든게 다 편해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 어디 갈때 그냥 쓱해서 아무 머신에서 데이터 옴겨서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 가지고 가서 쓰면 되고
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 제방에 다른 AP까지 설정했지만 울집 마눌이 못씁니다 쓸줄모름다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 머신을 다 물려놓았습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 공유 드라이브 잡아주세요
<razGon_OpQ> 제 직장에서도 원격조정되고요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 내컴퓨터에 드라이브로 잡혀있는데도
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 설마 못 쓸까봐요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일반 드라이브랑 똑같이 사용 가능해요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : samba나 ftp라면 되요
<razGon_OpQ> 문제는 우리 마눌과 애들은 아직 업데이트 안되어있습니다
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 비스타 이상이면 마운트해서 내컴퓨터에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 만들수 있더군요
<razGon_OpQ> 저만 사ㅑ용하는 기술.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그건 님이 매너리즘이 극심해서 작업 안 하는거죠;
<razGon_OpQ> 단 친구들이 고마워하더군요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 근데 다 물리면 주의점
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 한넘 바이러스등 걸리면 전체 사망(...)
<razGon_OpQ> 아니요 다들 안사용해요
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이게 주의점인
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 로컬 넷? 넘 빨라서
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 전파 속도 일순간임
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 일순이면 전 머신이 바이러스 덕지덕지해져요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 물른 방화라던가 어느정도 전파 예방 수단은 있는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 주요포트 막진 못하니까 거기로 전파되면 답 없음
<razGon_OpQ> ㅇㅇㅇ
<razGon_OpQ> 제 요점은 넷으로 잘물려놓아도 쓰는 사람은 저 밖에 없습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 마눌님은 음악듣기 싫어함. 장모님은 컴은 인터넷만
<razGon_OpQ> 딸둘은 4세,2세 .첫째만 아이패드 겨우작동
<razGon_OpQ> 하지만 주위친구들에게 자료제공등에탁월해서 좋습니다
<razGon_OpQ> 근데 우분투-안드로이드에 스트리밍 해주는 방법있을까요?
<razGon_UNT> 다시 핸폰에서 컴으로 왔습니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 요잇
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 윈도 98을
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SSD에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우겨넣는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 성공했습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ftp나 samba돌리세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 끝
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 특히 root획득후
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : cifs.ko컴파일해서 올린후 mount명령 써서 물린다음
<razGon_UNT> 오!! ㅊㅋㅊㅋ 근데 그렇게 하면 제대로 속도 못낼텐데요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸로 돌리면 뭐든 다 스트리밍 되죠
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 분당 40메가 나오는 1080P 블루레이립 커버 충분한데요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 폰에서도 cifs로
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 초당 1.5~2메가는 충분해요
<razGon_UNT> cifs요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 단순 전송이면 4~6메가는 나오는데
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 영상 디코딩에 부하 커서 2메가정도가 끝임
<razGon_UNT> 유선은 가능한데요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : cifs처리 은근히 연산 먹어요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : cifs즉 samba애기
<razGon_UNT> 문제는 cifs를 이용하면 되나요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 기종용 커널 소스 구하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 없으면 제조사에 요구하세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그걸로 cifs.ko컴파일하세요 ^^;
<razGon_UNT> 헉.. 제 지식이상입니다...^^;;
<razGon_UNT> 일단은 공부를 해야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 음 폰 뭐 쓰세요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 겔등의 유명기종이라면
<razGon_UNT> 일단은 안드로이폰 씁니다. 옵큐요.
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 이미 컴파일된거 구글링ㅎ면 나올꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 커널에 맞는 버전이라 생각되는거 다 insmod해보세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 올라가면 그거 쓰면 되죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : Darkness-Angel
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레알 어거지에 가까운 수를 써서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SSD애ㅔ 98SE설치했습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레알 인간승리네 이건
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ahci끈다음 ide처럼 물린다음
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 까세요
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 잘 깔림
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : (...)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 할 스펙이 아니랑개요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SSD도 거 공업용 아시지라?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : IDE 채널하나를 다 잡아먹는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그겁니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 플래쉬모듈로 봐요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : BX칩셋 보든가 그렇고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보드는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 처음 설치할땐 SSD로 지정을 하니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에가 못찿습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 파일은 다 복사해놓고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 설치 단계에서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 어? 여기 파일없는대요?
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : ?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ... 날더러 어쩌라고ㅓ..
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : 그냥 저렇게해서 깔아도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서 아예하드에 한번 다 깐다음에
<bridgebot> Darkness-Angel : s-ata라면 150메가는 나옴
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 트루이미지로 떠서 SSD에 퍼먹여줌
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니 정상적으로 부팅
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 성능 바라고 SSD쓴건 아니니까요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SSD쓰,면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하드보단 오래갈거 아님매?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 으 자고 일어났더니
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 또 밤이 되었군
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 서버 끊어졌다 붙었나보네
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 어디서 오신 분들이지...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이건 뭐지..
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 정민: hi
<bridgebot> 정민 : 움트트움트, hi
<bridgebot> 정민 : 어 irc에서
<bridgebot> 정민 : 오랜만에 보네
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 나도 진짜 오랜만에 들어와봄
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : .....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 2년만인가
<bridgebot> 정민 : ..
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 2년도 넘나
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 지금 윈도우?
<bridgebot> 정민 : 리눅스
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : xchat ?
<bridgebot> 정민 : ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....그렇군
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 라임챗인데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 스크립트 구할데 없나
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : .....
<bridgebot> 정민 : 라임챗을 안써봐서..
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ctcp ?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> kfmes : 움트트움트, ㄹㄹㄹㄹ!!
<bridgebot> kfmes : 오랫만이에요 움트옹
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㄹ......
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㄹㄹ ㄹ ㄹㄹㄹ?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : .....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : !!!
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> 정민 : ..
<bridgebot> kfmes : ㄹㄹ ㄹㄹㄹㄹ ㄹㄹㄹ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 잘 지내셨죠?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> passinger : 와
<bridgebot> passinger : 오랜만에 다들 모이시는듯
<bridgebot> kfmes : passinger, 덮
<bridgebot> passinger : ë°¥!
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 뭐지 이건...;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 혹시 라임챗 쓰시는분 안계신가요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : !핑
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : かなだらまばさ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㄴㄴ
<razGon_UNT> #]C8
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 뭐지 저 익숙한 단어는!!!!
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> kfmes : 음
<bridgebot> kfmes : 어렴풋이 생각나네요 움트옹
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 네?
<razGon_UNT> 죄송합니다.
<bridgebot> kfmes : 꽃미남이었었었나
<razGon_UNT> ^^;;
<bridgebot> kfmes : -_ -
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아니었었었던걸로;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저 너무 오랜만에 아이알씨 와서 뭔가 적응 안되는데
<razGon_UNT> 한글의 초중종성이 다깨져버려서 키보드 쳐버리니 저런 단어가..ㅠㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 적응좀 시켜주세요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : C8 이라고 궂이 쓰신건 아니었나보네요;
<razGon_UNT> ㅖ
<razGon_UNT> 예
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : !시간
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 이런거 이젠 안되나보다...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : !날씨 서울
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 도 안되는거 같고
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : .....
<razGon_UNT> vnc에서 한글의 초중종성이 다 깨져요
<razGon_UNT> 이ㄹㅓㄴ시ㄱ으로요
<bridgebot> kfmes : 움트트움트, 별루가출한지 몇년된거같음
<razGon_UNT> 위와 같은 글처럼요.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 별루 아빠는 어디갔나요;
<razGon_UNT> vnc쓰는데 해결방법 없나요?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 장가 가셨나
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : vnc client는 어떤거 쓰세요?
<razGon_UNT> realvnc의 변종품요.
<razGon_UNT> -ko패치요.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그럼 서버 쪽은요?
<razGon_UNT> 한글키 먹도록 된.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아아 우분투 이겠군요;
<razGon_UNT> vino요.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 우분투 안써본지 한오백년된;;
<bridgebot> kfmes : 움트트움트, 작년에 결혼했어요
<bridgebot> kfmes : 올해초였나 -_-a
<bridgebot> kfmes : 가물가물
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그렇군요;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저도 장가갈려는데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 돈이 없어서....으으
<bridgebot> kfmes : 오
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 베트남처녀.....
<bridgebot> kfmes : 능력자 움트옹
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> kfmes : 어
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 2천만원에 된다던데
<bridgebot> kfmes : 왜 예전에
<bridgebot> kfmes : 가방에 넣어다니던 처자는 어떻게 되었어요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 가방에...?;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 누굴까;;;
<bridgebot> kfmes : 사진도
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아마 한참전에 헤어지지 않았을까요;
<bridgebot> kfmes : 어딘가 있었었는데
<bridgebot> kfmes : 지워졌을듯(?)
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아 혹시 기억 하실지 모르겠는데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저 예전에 우분투 세미나 할떄
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 데리고 갔던
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 여자애 있는데
<bridgebot> kfmes : 그처자였었던듯
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 키 작고...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 마른애
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저 고등학교 동창인데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 계 2년 전에 사고로 죽었어요;
<bridgebot> kfmes : 헉.. 저런
<bridgebot> kfmes : (애도)
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 결혼식 4일 남겨두고;
<bridgebot> kfmes : ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 요즘도 꿈에 나와요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> kfmes : ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 물론 저랑 결혼하려던건 아닙니다만;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : .....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅠㅠ 세상참
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 센차 써보셨어요?
<bridgebot> kfmes : 급 슬퍼지네요 -_ㅜ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : .....
<bridgebot> kfmes : 어깨너머로 쓰는건 봤어요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 음... 괜찮은가요?;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 누가 편할거라고 추천 해줬는데
<bridgebot> kfmes : ㅇㅇ 쓸만한듯
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 글쿤요;;
<bridgebot> passinger : ....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ...패스잉어님은 어떻게 지내셨어요?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아 근데...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 황사가 끝났나요?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 올해는 황사 소리 못듣고 지나간거 같네요
<bridgebot> passinger : 음..
<bridgebot> passinger : 저는..파닥 거리면서
<bridgebot> passinger : 열심히 살고 있죠.ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 다행이네요;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 맥에서 절전모드 끄는방법좀 알려주세요
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅏㄴㄱㅡㄹ
<razGon_UNT> ㅇㅕㄱㅅㅅ;//ㅠㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅎㅏㄴㄱㅡㄹ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ...ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저걸 보니 마음이 아프네요ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 윈도우로 오세요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 윈도우 좋아요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_UNT> 한글이 되네?
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 축하드려요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 성공하셨네요
<razGon_UNT> 감사합니다ㅏ.
<razGon_UNT> 또 안도니느 구ㄴ요ㅕ...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_UNT> 한글이 되네?
<razGon_UNT> 허거거... 헷갈린다..ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : .....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : あいうえお
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : cp949에서 히라가나는 써지네
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : こんにちは
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : こんばんは
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 진짜 채널 썰렁하네;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 옛날엔 대화 하고 싶을떄 irc 오면 이야기 할사람 진짜 많았는데;;
<razGon_UNT> 오죽했으면 한아얄씨와 브리징까지 했을까요?
<razGon_UNT> 저 먼저 자겟습니다.
<razGon_UNT> 내일 뵈요.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 안녕히 주무세요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 정민: hi
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ...자나
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ..
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : mac 에서 lzh 푸는법좀 알려주세요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 11
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 산책하고 올꼐요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 산책하고 왔어요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움트트움트 일본가서 노니 좋아?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 스파이횽?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ...;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 누구시지;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : SCV곰: ....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그렇다
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아;; ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그런 사람이다
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 잘 지내셨어요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 못 지낸다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 한국 언제 오나?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저 지금 한국에 있어요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나 잠실역 근처에서 일한다
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 들어온지 좀 됐어요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 헉
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 놀러와라
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 지금 어디 계세요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 티몬
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 소문에 의하면
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아 역시 티몬ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 찌질한 작은 업체서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 일하지
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;;;;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;저 알바좀;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 나두 알바좀!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 같이 알바나 뛰자!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어디 없나
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 3일동안 잠안자고 L2 L3 L4 L7 100대 셋팅할 수 있을거 같애여...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 알바 없나 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 천재!
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 걍 밀어 넣으면 되는거아냐?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ복붙으로 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 회사 그만둔거야?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아뇨 지금 회사 다녀요 ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 신도림에 있어요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 주재원 나갔다가 들어왔어요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 헐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 신도림!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멀다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 좋은회사인가보다!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 신도림
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 조만간 다시 나갈거 같은데 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그전에 뵈여 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 내가 퇴근이 7시야
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 헉ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 출근은 몇시에 하세요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 반차 쓰고라도 간다
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아직 안주무시는걸 보니;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 10-11시?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 지금은 야간작업
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아~ 오늘 작업이세요?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 엔지니어 몇명이나 있어요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 4명?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 글쿤여...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 어떤 작업하세요?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 디스크 교체같은거 아니었으면 좋겠는데 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : mysql 이전
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아하;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 걍 복사중
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 걍 하드 추가해서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 80긱정도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 파일 옮기고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 경로 바꿔서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다시 뛰우기?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅋㅋㅋ 헐킈
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 서버 몇대나 되여??;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 1000대 넘으면 토나올거 같은데;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 몇대 없다
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 음 다행이네여]
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 천대 넘으면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 편하지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아주 편하지
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 엔지니어가 12명 정도 되면;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 편할거 같네여;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 레알
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 6명으로 4천대 운영 가능 할 것 같은데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 같은 플랫폼 기준
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;; 밤에 전화가 많이 올것 같으건 기분탓인가여;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그닥
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리 xen도 쓰고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 클라우드도 쓰고
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 헐킈 ;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아;; 맞다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머 이것저것 다 써
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그... 어디더라
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ...어디더라 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아햄스!!
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 맞죠?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아햄스꺼 쓰시죠?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 거기 kt가 먹엇자나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 병맛
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 헐킈; 케이티가 먹었어여?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 장애 러쉬
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저희한테 와서 엄청 꼬셨었는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 헐킈....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 안하길 잘했네;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 장애 한 30번 이상 났을껄?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 헐;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리가 노티스 했어
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 갸들은
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 지금 서버는 킹스에 있어요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 장애 났는지도 모르고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 논현kidc
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;;덜덜;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아 논현
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 목동으로 오세여 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 갈이유가 없다
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 삼실이랑 논현이라 ㅇ1g망!
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 헉...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 풀로 나오지는 않지만
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 머 500Mbps는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어느정도 나오더라
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 전ㅋ용ㅋ선ㅋ 이에요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 돋네여; 부럽네여 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 일본에 있는동안
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 인터넷 느려서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ipmi 그냥 삼실에서 iso 걸어버려
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 진짜 으으 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅋ헐ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저는 요즘 업종 변경을 심히 고려하고 있어여 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 다른거 해야할거 같은데 ㅠㅠ 휴
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그냥 일이;; 힘들어서요;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 재미도 없고;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아 요즘은 주구장창 번역만 하는데 토할거 같네요 진짜 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 무슨 번역?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멋지다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 번역까지 하고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 능력자!!
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아뇨;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 일본에서 만든 솔루션 국산화 하느라
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 소스안에 주석같은거 번역하고
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 뭐 그딴거 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 엔지니어로 시작하여
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 치킨집으로
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 치킨집 자리 좋은데 추천좀 해주세여; 으으;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 돈두 많다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 치킨집
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 돈좀 벌었나봐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 부럽
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅠㅠ; 장가도 가야되는데 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저 여자 생겼어여
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ..
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 형님 결혼하신지 몇년차세요?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 10년 다되지 않으세요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 몰라
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 헉ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 움트트움트 돈 많이 벌었어
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 부러워
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ；；
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어떻게 하면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그리 돈을 벌 수 있냐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 돈 없어여 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 진짜루 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 흐엉
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 엉엉
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 치킨집이
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어찌!
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 대출 받아야져;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 서버 털고
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 로그 지우고 나올껀데여;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ..
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 뭐무 지우면 될까여;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : messages
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : dmesg
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : secure
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : btmp
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : wtmp
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : .bash_history
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : -_-; 바로그 전체!
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 이정도 지우면 될깡....]아;]
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아....;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : .전체!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쿨하게
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : dd 크론에 걸구!
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 지금 한바탕 털고 나왔어여;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 내일 아침 9시에 dd가 돌아갈건데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그전에 누군가 발견 해줬으면 좋겠네여;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 으으;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : NHN이 livedoor를 인수하다니.... 충격과 공포;;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ..
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저도 잘꼐요
<razGon_UNT> 네이트온 피진 플러그인 작동안되나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : p3 450시스템에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 98깔고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : sSD달고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : CF to IDE 달고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : DVDROM달고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 10년은 더 싸울수 잇을듯
<razGon_UNT> 멋지네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-12
<razGon_UNT> 리하이요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> razGon_UNT: 어제 WWDC 덕분에 제 통장은 직격탄입니다 ;ㅁ;
<razGon_UNT> yemharc: ㅎㅎㅎ 맥북 사시겠군요. 곧..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 풀옵이 498만원이에요 ;ㅁ;
<bridgebot> SJ : !자동조인
<bridgebot> SJ : ▒ Zero IRC ▒  #ubuntu 채널을 자동조인에 추가했습니다.
<bridgebot> SJ : 이방
<bridgebot> SJ : 우분투
<bridgebot> SJ : 사용자들?
<bridgebot> w : -t-
<bridgebot> w : -t-
<bridgebot> passinger : 음..
<bridgebot> w : -ㅅ-
<bridgebot> passinger : 어쩌라는거지
<bridgebot> w : passinger: 벅벅벅
<bridgebot> passinger : w // 다리는 괜찬냐능?
<bridgebot> w : passinger: 그냥 뭐 -ㅅ-
<bridgebot> w : passinger: 디아가 안되서 사이트 맹글었다옹
<bridgebot> w : =ㅅ=
<bridgebot> passinger : 19채널에서 보여달라능
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> WWDC 보셨나요
<Seony> 아뇨 아직 일하는 중이라서 못봤어요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이번에 아주......... 애플의 적은 애플이라는걸 보여주더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : wjs tkrhkdksxlwlaks
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 사과안티지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레티나 맥북은 탐나더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한국오면 300쯤하겠죠?
<yemharc> 대충 그정도 합니다
<yemharc> 근데 환율에 비해서 조금 더 비싸요
<yemharc> 애플코리아의 문제로 보입니다만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 환율론 270정도던대
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 실제로는 300이 넘어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 일단 진짜 안티인 제눈에도 훅가리정도의 제품이란게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 300넘어봐야
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 소니 z시리즈 앞에서는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 번데기앞에서 주름잡기죠
<yemharc> 풀옵이 498만원 나오더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 소니는 오ㅓㅂ션 다 넣으면 500도 튀어나올걸요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제예상인대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기 DP단자 있고하면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 게임자체가 종료일듯
<yemharc> 소니는 옛날 그.....바이오 C1 (10인치급) 이후로는 써본적이 없네요
<yemharc> C1이 언제꺼더라.....02년도던가........
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 소니는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다 좋은대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "지나치게비싸다"라는게 문제
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 디자인값이라는거긴한대
<yemharc> 근데 써보면 가격에 비해서 좋지는 않아요
<yemharc> 적어도 제가 써 본 기기들 중에 비싸도 돈값 하는건 사과더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 아범이요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사과는 너무 갑갑하고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭘할수가 없어서
<yemharc> 아, 데탑이라면 당연히 IBM기반이죠
<yemharc> 음.....그런가요? 딱히 답답한건 없던데요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 데탑은 그냥 조립이 최고고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 놋북은 아범이 최곱니다
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 냠냠
<yemharc> 아, 놋북은 제가 항상 작은것(11인치 이하)만 쓰다보니 아범이고 뭐고 가격에 비해 그닥이더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 작은거면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아법이 더 강해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 내구도가 장난아니라
<yemharc> 리눅스는 삽질해야 하는 기종이 대부분이고, 윈도우는 애초에 안중에 없고........
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : X40.. 굳..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다만 아범의 치명적은 약점은 vGA
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 인텔 감속기아니면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쿼드로라니..
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 아범의 치명적인 장점은 디자인이지요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 업글해도 어멈이 눈치 못채니까요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전혀요..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 디자인은 되려 단점인대
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ?
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 미리나이루2: 미혼이시죠?
<Seony> yemharc: 일단 iOS6랑 산사자가 제일 기대됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 네
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그럴것 같았어요
<yemharc> Seony: 네, 기능이 이제 거의 통합이 되 가더군요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 제 말을 이해 못하시고 단점이라고 하신거보고요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이해는 못하는건 아니고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제입장에선 전혀 아니다 싶어서요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그게 이해 못한거예요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 움트트움트: 하용
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 좋은 아침(점심)이에요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 네
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 몇시부터 식사 하세요?
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 12시요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 이달부터 다시 도시락 싸다녀서요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아하~
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저희도 12시 부터인데 ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저는 아직 출근을 안했네요;;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 좋네요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 출근하면서 식사하고 출근하시면 되겠네요.;;;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 지금 한국인가요?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 네;; 한국이에요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 들어온지 꽤 됐는데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아직도 적응 못해서
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ...;;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 블로그에 글도 작년에 적으시고
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 안보이시길래 아직 외쿡인줄 알았어요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 하지만 시간차가 없는 일본에 다녀온건 훼이크....입니다
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그동안 잘 지내셨어요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 근데 아직도 ㅋㅋ 계시네요;; 우분투 채널에;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : p3 450tltmxpadp
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 에 ssdfmf
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 뭐...갈곳도 없고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 를 퍼넣은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 잉여입니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 오라는곳도 없고
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그래서 있는거지요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 펜3에 스스디 ... 집어넣었어요..
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 제가 궁둥이가 좀 무겁잖아요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 자리 잡아야 하는데 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 여러가지 안좋은 일이 많이 생겨서 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 움옹 실력에 자리 못잡으면 안되죠
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 방황하다가 한국에 드디어 들어왔는데;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 으으;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아직도 이러고 있네요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 잘 풀리겠지요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 움옹 실력이면 추천해주는 사람도 많을듯한데요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 주변에 도움 요청이라도 해보세요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저같은 허접을 무슨 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 저도 잘 살고 있는데 움옹이야...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ~날씨 서울
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : !날씨 서울
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 이런거 안되겠지;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 없어요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 일부러 다 내 쫓으신건가요?;;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그건 모르겠고
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 적어도 별루는 서버가 쫒겨났던가?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 별루가 집을 나갔단 얘기는 들었는데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 별루아빠가 장가 가버려서...
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 신경쓰겠어요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그렇군요;;; 장가 가셨군요;;;;;부럽네요 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 트윗은 심심할때 한번씩 하시던데 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 나도 장가 가고 싶다;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 일단 연애부터...;;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 빵글이 한테 옵 받는거 뭐더라; 까먹었네;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : MODE +O NICK
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아 아직 되는구나;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 여자는 있는데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 장가가기 힘드네여;;;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그건 뭐...
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 두분 노력이죠
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 다른거보다 주변 반대가 너무 심해서 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 주변이 가족이면 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 외국인이라 아무래도
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 친구면 아구창 날리고 안보면 되는데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 부모님은 싫어하시는거 같애요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 일본여자인가보네요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 네;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 쩝...
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 국제결혼은 뭐 잘 설득하는 수밖에...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아주... 막 절대 안된다 라는식은 아니신데
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 어르신들이야 원래 한국정서를 가진 한국사람을 좋아하시니...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그래도 좀 불편하지 않겠냐고 계속 그러시네요;;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 네;;;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 음...
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 움트트움트: 부모님께 미즈넷을 소개시켜드리세요.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 다음 미즈넷요?
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 요즘 정신나간 한국 며느리들이 모두 모여있다는 미즈넷 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 헉ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 농담이고
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 국적보단 사람을 봐 달라고 그러시고
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 갖이 식사라도 자주하는 자리 가져보세요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 사람이라 자주 볼수록 정이 들어요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 넵;; 감사합니다ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아직 한국말을 하나도 못해서.. 한국어 가르치고 있는데;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 힘드네요;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 한국말 배우고 난 뒤 만나게하려면
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 너무 늦지 않을까요?
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 저야 외국여자 경험도 없지만 제 생각 말씀드리자면
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 자주만나고 말은 움옹이 중간에서 번역해주고
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그리고 외국어 모르는 사람이라도
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 외국인 만나면 손짓발짓해가면서 다들 간단한건 알아먹어요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그러니 자주 만나는게 우선일거라 생각해요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 부모님도 티나게 싫어하지는 않는다하시니
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 뭐 제 생각이었습니다.
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 잘 해결되길 바랄게요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 헤즈할배때는 못했지만 결혼하게되면
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 오빠 사랑해요~ - UBUNTU 라고 화환이라도...
<Seony> 그래도 저 아는 동생보다는 상황이 좀 나으신게... 그 동생도 여친이 일본인인데, 그 부모님이 한국사람 무쟈~게 싫어하는 분들이라...
<Seony> 결혼은 커녕 남친이라고 말도 못꺼낸다네요..
<Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 조류독감: ㅋㅋ 감사합니다
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 이제부터라도 집에 ㅋㅋ 좀 자주 데려가야겠네요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 넹...그런데 그분도 한국에서 생활하시나보네요.
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그럼 한국말 조금은 할 줄 아시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 맨날 집에 있어서;;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 암튼 잘 해결되면 또 연락주세요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 같이 밖에서 데이트 자주하세요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 안녕하세요 괜찮아 알았어   정도;; 하네요;;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 냠냠
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ~요 붙이는 습관들이세요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아 .. 카무사 하무니다 도 하네요;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 결혼전까지는...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아하 ;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 몇마디 못해도 어른들 앞에서 실수 하면 안되니...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 존댓말을 가르쳐야 겠네요;;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ㅇㅇ;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 말 서툴면 실수야 하겠지만
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 존대말이 그래도 낫겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 식사 하셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저도 밥먹어야 겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 전 사무실 분위기가...조금 늦게 갈 모양이네요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 맛나게 드세요
<razGon_UNT> 점심 맛있게 드세요.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 근데 오랜만에 irc 들어오니... 고향에 온것같은 기분이 드네요 ㅠㅠ;
<razGon_UNT> 이쁘면 뭐든지 용서 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 일본여자는 진짜 다 좋은데 너무 순종적이어서 가끔은 좀 재미가 없어요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 싸움도 하고 그래야 하는데;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 뭐라고 하면 다 자기가 잘못했다고 고치겠다고 그러니 싸울일도 없고;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 냉면을 만들어줬는데ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 왜 냉면을 접시에 담은건지 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 움트트움트: 스파게티 생각해서 냉면도 접시에 담으면 되는줄 알았겠지요
<razGon_UNT> 모리 소바 생각한게 아닌징ㅅ.
<razGon_UNT> 그런거 같은데요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그런가봐요.....;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 뭐 아무말 안하고 먹긴 했는데 ;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 요리 학원에 보내던지 해야지;
<bridgebot> 난인간 : ..
<bridgebot> 난인간 : 므ㅏ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 므ㅏ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ...
<bridgebot> うむつつうむつ : 어라 되네
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 안깨지는구나
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 우무츠츠우무츠
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 으으
<yemharc_> Seony: 계세요?
<Seony> 네
<yemharc_> 질렀습니다
<yemharc_> .........
<Seony> MBP요?
<yemharc_> 학생할인, 풀옵션, 애플케어 포함 480......
<Seony> 480만원이요?
<yemharc_> 네
<yemharc_> OTL
<Seony> 헐... 엄청나게 비싸네요.
<Seony> 뉴맥북프로가 $2,200 정도 하지않아요?
<yemharc_> 할인 안받으면 538이에요
<Seony> 아... 풀옵션이라고 하셨죠..
<yemharc_> 네 상급모델 풀옵이요
<yemharc_> cpu ssd ram 싹 업글한거에요
<Seony> 음... 그래도 한국 애플 가격이 좀 비싸긴 비싼가보네요..
<yemharc_> 안그래도 다들 그러더라구요
<yemharc_> 실제 환율에 대비해서 봐도 좀 비싸고요
<Seony> 미국 애플스토어에서 견적 넣어보니까 4천불 안쪽으로 나오네요
<yemharc_> 풀옵으로요?
<Seony> 네. cpu만 빼고... 어차피 0.1 ghz라서요
<Seony> 근데 그거 넣어도 4,100
<yemharc_> 이건 차이가 좀 너무 심한데요;;
<Seony> 여기서 학생할인 하면 3800 나오겠는데요
<Seony> 아예 학생할인된 가격으로 알아볼까.
<Seony> $3,693
<Seony> cpu, ram, ssd + apple care 해서 이렇게 나오네요
<yemharc_> 으어 이 무슨......
<yemharc_> 거진 50만원 차이 나네요
<razGon_UNT> yemharc_: 저거면 중국산 패드가 몇개야!! ㅎㅎㄸ 20대....ㅠㅠ
<yemharc_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쩝;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : kr.hanirc.org
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 고장난듯
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금 들어가니 저밖에 없어요; (...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다른 서버랑 연동X된건 물른이고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : MOTD도 안 되요
<yemharc_> razGon_UNT: 어제 실시간 중계중에 트윗에서 어떤분이 그러더군요
<yemharc_> 뉴패드는 고민없이 질렀는데 레티나 MBP는 지른 다음 고민할거 같다. 주로 나의 재정상황을.....
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 재정이라
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저도 질렀는 책 왔네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 13권 전권 (기존에 12권 가지고 있던거 다 실종 ㅠ.ㅠ) 다 하니 20만 넘네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 언제나 그랬지만 DHL 스티커 정말 많이 붙이는듯
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 출근 했어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 국제배송이 다 그렇지만 한군데 넘어갈때마다 한장씩 늘어나는지 박스가 전면 덕지덕지하더군요;
<yemharc_> 의외로 그게 박스 내구도를 올려주기도 하더군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 배송 스티커 붙이는게 내구성을 늘린다라니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 얼마나 험하게 배송된걸 받으셨길래;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 아직까지 그런일은 없었는;
<yemharc_> 음반 7개의 케이스가 모조리 깨져있더군요 (한숨)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 매달 몇번은 국제 택배 받지만;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이런 저런 사정으로 이베이&아마존의 지름 + 선물등등
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 각종 국제배송물이 오는
<yemharc_> 전 뭐가 잘못된건지 몇번 그랬습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 심한경우 여행가신분이 세관등의 문제로 저에게 보내서 다시 보내달란분도 있어요; (...)
<yemharc_> 케이스니까 그냥 교체하고 넘어갔는데 최종적으로 CD자체에 문제가 생겨서 교환에 두달 걸려본 뒤로는.......
<yemharc_> 그냥 전자 데이터를 선호하기로 했죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쿨럭
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 케이스 깨질정도면 시디도 가죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 시디가 사실은 케이스보다 허약하니;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저도 아마존에서 음반 지르거나해서 배송 받지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다행히 무사히 오는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (심하게 충격흡수를 넘어 과다포장 수준으로 매번 싸져서 오는)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뽁뽁이로 싸서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뽁뽁이 봉투에 넣고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 테이프로 만다음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다시 뽁뽁이로 싸서
<yemharc_> 아마존 재팬에서 그렇게 당했습니다. 상당히 옛날이긴 합니다만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 안쪽에 뽁?이 붙은 봉투에 넣어서 보내는 센스(...)
<yemharc_> 아마 적어도 6년정도 된거 같네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 깨지긴 커녕
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 축구하듯이 걷어차도 멀쩡할꺼처럼 포장된;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 시디 한장짤 케이스가
<yemharc_> 네. 요새 이용기(?)를 보면 맨손으로 포장 뜯다가 자기가 물건을 부술 정도라고 표현하긴 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한정판 수준의 사이즈로 포장딘
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 구성품 적은 겜한정판 수준의 포장에 놀람
<razGon_UNT> 한글이름으로 된 mp3파일 압축한 것을 윈도우에서 다운받아서 압축풀어보니 완전 이상했는데요. 어떤 부분에서 문제일까요?
<razGon_UNT> mp3파일은 토렌토에서 받은 겁니다.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅇ니코드였겠죠(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 압축프로그램 바꾸세요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 알같은 쓰레기
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 특히 구버전은 유니코드도 못 읽어요-_-;
<razGon_UNT> 어떤 패키지를 설치하는게 좋을 까요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 리눅스에서 못 읽으면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 특정 유니코드로 압축된거일꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여튼 언어코드 문제
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 패키지라....강제로 유니코드 다르게 인식해서 멀쩡하게 해줄수 있는게 있던가;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 죄송하지만 제 기억엔 없네요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 유니코드로 압축해서 처리하니 OS무관하게 멀쩡하게 읽다보니;
<razGon_UNT> 7zip괜찮겠죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<yemharc_> 7집도 좋고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 결국 어거지로
<yemharc_> 반디집도 괜찮고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SSD에 98SE우겨넣었습니다
<yemharc_> 의외로 가볍게 쓰기엔 V3집도 좋아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 윈이 아니신듯;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 윈도라면 압축시대나 winrar나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 공짜로 쓸꺼 많죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥엔씨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 압축시대가 반디집입니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저런넘들에 applocale먹이거나하면 유니코드따윈 얼마든지 변경 가능한
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아아 이름 바꾸었지 않았나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 합축시대-술집(에 jzip+트딥)=반디집
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 입니다
<razGon_UNT> 우분투에서는 일단은 기본압축기 사용했습니다.압축 푸는 건 윈도우에서 빵집.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 압축시대가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 유료로 갈떄
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 술집으로 이름을 바꾸엇었고ㅓ요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그 술집에
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 글자 ?져요-_-;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : j집과
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 트집
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 갈ㅁㅁ라니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 유니코드와 알집 처리기능을
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 무슨 의미에요; -.-
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 첨부해서 만든개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 반디집이고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 현제는 프리입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 반딪빕안에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 7집 엔진도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 내장하고 잇어서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 7집도 문제없이 손봐요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제경우 알집시리즈 안 건드는 이상
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : winrar말고 다른걸로 푸는일은 없는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 영문판 깔아두고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거기 유니코드 필요할?마다 먹이면 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 그냥 반디집으로 통일했습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다른 언어판 깔면 먹인 언어에 따라 ?지는일도 허다해서 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아아 윈라가 구조상 센디박스랑 물리면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 바이러스등에 비교적 안전하게 대쳐가능해서 그래요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 출쳐불명의 듣보잡 받았을? 안전을 보장하기 위해서죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저넘은 개별 요청할때마다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지정된 (이점이 중요) 임시경로에
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 매번 폴더를 생성해서 풉니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 멀티프로세서 구조라면 좋겠지만 거기까진 안 되지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저정도만 보장해도 센디박스랑 물렸을ㄸ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거의 완벽하게 격리가 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저렇게해서 백신 돌리거나하면 안전하게 검사하거나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 특정 파일만 의심스러울? 나머지를 사용하거나
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 기타 사용법이 가능해져요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전   그냥      카슾ㅍㅍㅍ퍼ㅗ스키를 믿습니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : pc성능이 무식하니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 맞겨버리는거ㅓㅓ죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 미리나이루님//뭐라는지 알수가 없는 -_-; ('전   그냥      카?정숴숴싣鉢퓰뵀갭?믿습니다.' 라니 대체 뭡니까;)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거기에 스팩 좋은거랑 무슨 상관입니까?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 스팩 좋다고 바이러스나 악성코드가 안 걸립니까?;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거기에 스팩이 좋아야 저런 다중방식을 버팁니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 격리구조라던가 유지하면서 처리할려면 램이랑 하드공간이 더 필요해요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : rmsiod
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : zktmvjtmzllllllllllllldp
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ek aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakwruqjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjfudy
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 저느누 카스퍼슼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ키에 다 맞겹ㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂ버립니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ㄱㄱㄱ글자 다 ㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲㄲ깨지네
<razGon_UNT> 가장 큰문제는 다운받는 상대가 알집을 쓴다는 거죠.
<razGon_UNT> 일단 제쪽에서 보니 7집이 갑이더군요.
<razGon_UNT> 반디집으로 하고 싶지만 유료화의 위험이 있어서요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : .....아이폰 진동이 안되서 리퍼 받을려고 갔는데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 고쳐주더라구요.....(.....)
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 서버 갈라졌네;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅎㅇ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : pjm0616: ㅎㅇ
<bridgebot> pjm0616 : 움트트움트, ㅎㅇ
<razGon_UNT> Seony: re-hi!
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 지금 붙으신분들 어디 서버에서 오신거에요?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 정민: ㅎㅇ
<razGon_UNT> 저는 프리노드.ㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;
<razGon_UNT> 한아얄씨는 지금 서버 불안정한가요?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 끊어졌다 붙었다 계속 하네요;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 프리노드는 사람 많아요?
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 움트트움트: apink
<razGon_UNT> 총18. 사람14. 기계4
<razGon_UNT> 구글 문서도구처럼 유무선이 연동이되는 설치형 패키지 같은게 있을까요
<Seony> razGon_UNT: 안녕하세요
<razGon_UNT> Seony: ^^ 늦게 로그인하셨군요.ㅎ
<Seony> 와이프 좀 데리고 왔어요
<razGon_UNT> 그러시군요.
<razGon_UNT> 말씀해주신 utorrent server alph버전은 설치했습니다.
<razGon_UNT> 외부 웹에서 조작해서 받기도 편하네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 네 아주 좋죠
<razGon_UNT> 문제는 볼만한 여유를 안준다는거...
<razGon_UNT> 요즘 만성피로에 싸여서 살고 있습니다..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음..
<ChristopherNg> Q/
<ChristopherNg> Helo
<bridgebot> o-ming : 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 좋은 밤이에여;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 술먹고 왔어여
<ChristopherNg> Server^Seony: Hello?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : hello
<bridgebot> o-ming : 음.. 오렌만에 질문하나 해두 될까요..?
<bridgebot> o-ming : C언어 질문인데~~
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 집에 왔어요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 술 먹었더니 ; 졸리네요;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 정민: ㅎㅇ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그냥 저느누 카스퍼?엘빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱빱뼜걀?다 맞겹ㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂㅂ버립니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 라니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 미리나이루님 여전히 문자 입력 문제 있으신건가; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ......
<ong> 으으아
<ong> 으아!
<ong> 혹시 시스템언어 영문으로 설정해두고 크롬쓰시는분 계신가요 ?
<ong> 파이어폭스에서는 안그러는데 크롬에서만 유난히 한글이..겹쳐서 나오네요
<ong> 시스템언어를 한글로 바꾸면 해결되는데....배우는 입장이라 기왕이면 영어로 쓰고싶어서 ...
<ong> 으 심지어 제가 뭐라고 쓴건지 맞게 쓴건지 알아보기도 힘드네요
<ong> 나눔폰트로 바꾸니까 보이는건 보이는데 입력할때 안보이는건 마찬가지네요 ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 파폭밖에 안 써서;
<bridgebot> noctilux : 하이용
<Kolay> 안녕하세요.
<ong> 으
<ong> 와이파이 자꾸 끊기네 ㅠ
<ong> 음...나가면 대화한거는 다 사라지는건가요 이거?
<laen0k> ong//IRC 웹 접속하신거죠?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : o-ng님/걱정 안 하셔도 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 님눈에만 사라질지 모르지만 저희눈엔 멀쩡하게 남아있어요 ^^;
<ong> 윽 넵 웹 접속이에요!
<ong> 웹 말고 다른 방법으로 접속하면 계속 남아있으려나요
<laen0k> xchat은 설정하면 남아있어요 다른 프로그램도 지원할꺼예요 아마
<ong> 오
<ong> 안그래도 우분투에 Empathy인가 IRC 있던데 요걸로 해봐야겠네요
<laen0k> ㅋㅋ 로그기능으로 찾아보세요
<ong> xchat 괜찮은가요? Empathy인가 요거로 설정하려니까 어렵네요...
<laen0k> 저는 쓸만함 ㅋ 저번에 누구한테 한번 얘기했더니 석기시대 물건 쓰고있다고-.- ㅋ 좀 오래되긴한데 아직도 잘 굴러가네요
<ong> 석기시대라니 ㅠㅠ
<laen0k> 뭐 저는 다른건 안써봐서 잘 모르겠어요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 단지 xchat은 탭설정이 간편하고 깔끔함
<ong> 오오
<ong> 으하 졸리다 이만 들어가보겠습니다 ㅠ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아 잠도 안오고;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 맨날 이러네 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202012-06-13%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%8C%E1%85%A5%E1%86%AB%203.14.15.png
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 이거 보이시나요;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 정민: ㅎㅇ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 자나
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202012-06-13%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%8C%E1%85%A5%E1%86%AB%203.17.59.png
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 으으;
<razGon_UNT> 좋은 아침입니다.
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : 네 좋은아침요 ㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 근데 넘 덥네요.. 훅훅.
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : 네 최근에 갑자기 더워지네요 ㅋ
<razGon_UNT> laen0k: 텍스트큐브에서 플러그인 어떤것을 사용해주는게 좋을까요? 블로그 홈피좀 만드려는데 말이죠.
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : 그게 뭐예요
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : 아 블로그 만드시려고 하는군요 ㅋ 저는 이쪽에는 별 관심은 없지만 테터툴즈 얘기는 많이 들리더군요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : 지금 읽어보니 텍큐가 테툴에서 파생된것 같은데 둘 차이점에 포커스 두고 고르시는게 낫지 않을까요 ㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 예 맞습니다. 티스토리 = 테더툴스 =텍큐. 조금은 다르지만 비슷한 것.
<razGon_UNT> 플러그인을 하나 하나 보려니 좀 힘들어서요
<laen0k> 그냥 눈 딱 감고 하나 골라서 파세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 한두개가 아니라서요..ㅠ.ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-13
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 빵글이 인삿말 추억 돋네;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 조류독감: 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : apink는 케릭터셋이 cp949가 아닌가보네요?;
<sangho> 헉;
<sangho> 움트트움트님;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 안녕하세요
<sangho> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 잘 지내셨어요?
<sangho> 네 ㅋㅋ 움트옹
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 이제 대학생 이시죠?
<sangho> 네
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㅋㅋ 만족할만한 결과 있으셨는지 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<sangho> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 지금 2학년이에요?
<sangho> 1학년이요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아하
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 서울에 계세요?
<sangho> 아니요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그럼....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 대전이나 포항?
<sangho> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sangho> 저를 과대평가 하시네요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 인건가(....)
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 암튼
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 오랜만에 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 만나서 반갑네요
<sangho> 네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sangho> 왠일이세요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 백년만에 아이알씨 왔는데
<sangho> 저번에 무슨 지점장으로 가신다 하지 않으셨나
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그동안 개인적으로 여러가지 일이좀 있어서 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 뭐지 그건(....)
 * sangho ㄷㄷ;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 롯데리아 역삼1동지점장인가...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : .....
<sangho> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sangho> 본부장인가요 그럼ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아... 옛날에 SI할때요?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 3년전 얘긴데;
<sangho> 네;;옛날;;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ;;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그 이후에 좀 여러가지 일이 생겨서
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 외국에 있다가
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 얼마전에 들어왔어요
<sangho> 허걱;
<sangho> 외국계;;;
<sangho> 오라클에서 부른건가요;;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그런거면 참 좋겠는데;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그냥 개인적으로 좀 힘든일이 많이 생겨서
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 보내달라고 그랬어요(....)
<sangho> 아아;;;
<sangho> 네;;;
<sangho> 100년만에 돌아오신 irc체널이 우분투라니 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> mog422 : 흠..
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그러겡
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그러게요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 라면이나 먹어야지;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 모그 돋네;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 여기서 보네;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 네이트온에서도 보고
<bridgebot> mog422 : 맥에어는 고침?
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ㄴㄴ 그냥 그대로 씀
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> mog422 : 그대로 못쓸거같은데
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 움트트움트: apink는 utf8입니다.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 감사합니다
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202012-06-13%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%8C%E1%85%A5%E1%86%AB%2011.32.48.png
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 이거 보이시나요
<bridgebot> mog422 : 움트트움트, 보임.
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 역시 아파치 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : nginx 한글 넘기는데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 엄청 짜증나네;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202012-06-13%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%8C%E1%85%A5%E1%86%AB%2011.34.23.png
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 스샷자랑
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> mog422 : 맥자랑
<bridgebot> mog422 : ...
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ....
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 한영전환 고치는 방법좀 ㅠㅠ;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 미쳐버릴거 같음;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 이제 뭐 거의 적응 했지만;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : mog422: 3학년?
<bridgebot> mog422 : ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 중학교 3학년?
<bridgebot> mog422 : 움트트움트, 저번에 준 링크는 안됨?
<bridgebot> mog422 : ê³ 
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 그거 해봤는데 안됨(...)
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 아마 키맵을 뜯어야 할거 같은데
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 맥에서 키맵 어떻게 뜯는지 모르겠네;
<bridgebot> mog422 : 유닉스 커널이면 비스무리 할거같은데
<bridgebot> 메케메케 : 올ㅋ
<yemharc> http://doublecommand.sourceforge.net/ 이거 쓰시는게 편하실듯 한데요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 프리노드의 우분투 채널 이름이 뭔가요;
<yemharc> ubuntu-kr이요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : ubuntu-ko인거 같은데요(....)
<umttumt> 사람 별로 없네;
<yemharc> 어라 ko였던가요;; 항상 kr로 들어간 기억이;;
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 왜이렇게 썰렁하지;
<bridgebot> 메케메케 : 움트트움트, 그러게요
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 저는 슬슬 출근 준비나(....)
<bridgebot> 움트트움트 : 출근 합니다;
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 출근했습니다
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 응?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헉
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 움드드움드, 님 올만이에요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네 100년만이에요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어떻게 지내세요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 헐
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 어디로 출근하시길래 이시간에
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 전
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그냥 그럭저럭 뭐
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그래요.;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....(....)그러시군요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지금 어디 계세요?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 사무실에.;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아직 인천공항에 계세요?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 아
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 아뇨 지금은
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 압구정
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 날라리
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하 물 좋은데 계시네요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ......
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 오랜만에 왔는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 반갑게 반겨주시는분들이
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 출퇴근길에 아가씨들은 이쁘더라구요.;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 많아서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 기분이 좋네요;
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 아
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 오랬만에 와서 그래요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 저처럼 맨날 오면 안반겨줌..
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : .................
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (.....)그렇군요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 별루 아버님은
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 장가 가셨다던데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 별루도 집나가고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (....)
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ㅇㅅㅇ
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 2세도
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ...무럭무럭 자라고 있을꺼에요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 별루 어머니 뱃속에서.;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (....)그렇군요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 맥 에어 쓰는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 한영전환이
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 불편해서 미쳐버릴것 같아요(....)
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 커맨드 + space 키 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네.... 그렇긴 한데
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 전 가난해서 12.04 lts 커스텀 해서 써요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그거 너무 불편해서요(....)
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 맥에어 따위
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ㅠ_ㅠ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ......
<bridgebot> mog422 : 전 가난해서 12.04 lts 커스텀 해서 써요 (2)
<bridgebot> mog422 : [실행] -o uname -a
<bridgebot> mog422 : sh: 0: Illegal option -
<bridgebot> mog422 : Current option settings
<bridgebot> mog422 : errexit         on
<bridgebot> mog422 : noglob          on
<bridgebot> mog422 : ignoreeof       on
<bridgebot> mog422 : interactive     on
<bridgebot> mog422 : monitor         on
<bridgebot> mog422 : noexec          on
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭐지
<bridgebot> mog422 : stdin           on
<bridgebot> mog422 : xtrace          on
<bridgebot> mog422 : verbose         on
<bridgebot> mog422 : vi              on
<bridgebot> mog422 : emacs           on
<bridgebot> mog422 : noclobber       on
<bridgebot> mog422 : allexport       on
<bridgebot> mog422 : notify          on
<bridgebot> mog422 : nounset         on
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 뭔지 모를 스크립인듯
<bridgebot> mog422 : nolog           on
<bridgebot> mog422 : debug           on
<bridgebot> mog422 : Linux mog422-laptop 3.2.16-custom+ #10 SMP Fri Apr 27 13:00:03 KST 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bridgebot> mog422 : uname -a 치려다가 이상한걸 쳐버렸네..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202012-06-13%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%202.10.38.png
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 헐 3.2.16 이라니..
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 역시 굇수들.;
<bridgebot> mog422 : 어제 3.2.20 올렸더니
<bridgebot> mog422 : 노트북 외장 스피커에 소리가 안나와서..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....kernel 3.2 라니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 돋네
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : http://bit.ly/M0IUHx
<bridgebot> mog422 : 3.4 stable이 나왔는데 3.2 쓰고 있어요
<bridgebot> mog422 : ..
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 전 그냥  apt-get 으로
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ....
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 귀찮
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 난 아직도 2.6 쓰는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아파치도 2.2 쓰고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : php 도 5.3
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : mysql 5.1
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 php 5.2
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> mog422 : ...
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 저도 여자친구 인스톨좀 시켰으면
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ........
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ver 0.1 이라도 좋으니
<bridgebot> mog422 : 베타버전도 좋아요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드는 커널이 얼마더라..
<bridgebot> mog422 : ICS가 3.0.x 대 커널 올라가있어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 얼음요거느타 생강빵은요?
<bridgebot> mog422 : 생강빵이 2.6.32 였던걸로 기억..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ICS쓸이유가 느는거네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 3버전대 커널쓰면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 램 많이필요한가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2버전대보단?
<bridgebot> mog422 : 진저가 2.6.35네여
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드가 아니라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다른 리눅스들도 그래요>?
<bridgebot> mog422 : 글쎄요... 커널을 올린다고 해서 램을 많이 먹는다는 느낌은 못받아봐서요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> mog422 : darjeeling, 혹시 소마 면접 들어오시나요?
<yemharc> 커널 버전이야 배포판 만드는 사람 맘이겠죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : gmdma
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 흐음
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 비밀입니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 붙을리가 없었을텐데?
<ChristopherNg> Seony: ?
<bridgebot> mog422 : darjeeling, .....
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 자기소개서는 잘읽어봤음.
<bridgebot> mog422 : darjeeling, 멘토분들이 뽑으시는건가...
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 당연한거 아님?
<bridgebot> mog422 : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 뭐 어렵지는 않으니
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 간단한 소트문제정도는 다 나올껍니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아 비밀인가..
<bridgebot> mog422 : darjeeling, 뭐 작년에 해봐서 대충 뭐나오는지는 알아요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 근데 왜 안되었나요.
<bridgebot> mog422 : ....글쎄요...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 후우..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 256m램가지곤
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 작년에 안되면 올해도 안될꺼라는 생각은 않해보셨는지..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드도 빡시네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> mog422 : darjeeling, 희망을 가지고 다시한번..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 일단 전화기는 전화기로만 써야지
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 형돈이와 대준이의 노래를 들어보세요.
<bridgebot> mog422 : ...
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 근데 워낙에 사람이 없어서
<bridgebot> darjeeling : =3
<bridgebot> mog422 : darjeeling, ...
<bridgebot> mog422 : darjeeling, 근데 서류 읽긴 읽으셨나요? 안읽는다는 소문이 있는데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 모든 멘토가 다읽을순 없어서
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그런 사람이 있긴할텐데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 어차피 면접에서 다 걸림
<bridgebot> mog422 : 흠
<bridgebot> mog422 : 안걸리신분이 2기에 한분 계시져.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 내가 본게 아니라서 모름
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 선린?
<bridgebot> mog422 : 저희학교 자퇴생
<bridgebot> mog422 : 듣기론 하라는 프로젝트 안하고 게임만했다던데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 머 그런 사람도 있었음.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 안나온애들도 있고
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 한 20% 정도는 쓸만함
<bridgebot> passinger : 100명 뽑아서 20명 살리는 소마 인가여
<bridgebot> passinger : 우왕
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 네 그렇습니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 사실 그게 맞음.
<bridgebot> passinger : 저도 그런거 해보고 싶었는데..
<bridgebot> mog422 : 근데 굳이 센터 자주 안가고 온라인에서 프로젝트 진행해도
<bridgebot> mog422 : 상관 없지 않나요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그거야 멘토마음이라서
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 센터에서 꼭하는게 원칙이긴함
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 특별한 경우 ( 해외에 있다거나 ) 는 가능한데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 다즐옹 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> mog422 : 뭐 일단 붙고 봐야겠네여.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 안녕하세요.
<bridgebot> dlunch : mog422, 모그쨩이닷!
<bridgebot> mog422 : ...
<bridgebot> mog422 : 님 여기도 있었나여
<bridgebot> dlunch : 데헷
<bridgebot> dlunch : 전 전자정령이라 어디에나 존재합니다
<bridgebot> dlunch : 유비쿼터스라도 하죠 (?)
<bridgebot> mog422 : 17세 미소녀라면서요.
<bridgebot> dlunch : 네 그렇기도 하죠
<bridgebot> mog422 : ...
<bridgebot> mog422 : 에휴..
<bridgebot> passinger : 진짜 소녀인가여?
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 출근은 했으나
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 일은 하고싶지 않은건
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> dlunch : 원래 그런거죠
<bridgebot> dlunch : 저도 맨날 irc/트윗 잉여..
<razGon_UNT> 아웅.. 넘 덥네요...
<yemharc> razGon_UNT: 안녕하세요
<razGon_UNT> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_UNT> 후... 오늘 거리가 한산... 합니다.
<yemharc> 날이 좀 덥죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 오늘 진짜 할거 없네;
<bridgebot> passinger : 음
<bridgebot> passinger : 전 회사에서 쉬고
<bridgebot> passinger : 장례식장 가서 일하는
<razGon_UNT> 콕콕 찔리는 인생 리슨!
<razGon_UNT> 아내말에 콕콕!
<razGon_UNT> 감독님 말에 콕콕!
<razGon_UNT> 박찬호랩 은근히 중독성있음.
<razGon_UNT> yemharc: SSD를 6년전 노트북에 설치하는 건 만용인가요?
<razGon_UNT> 삼성 노트북 센스 R-50?
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> 6년이나 전 모델이라면 그렇게 효율이 좋을거같진 않네요....
<yemharc> 애초에 기본 스펙이 부족한거나 마찬가지잖아요
<razGon_UNT> 흠.. 그렇군요. 싸게 하드로 사야 겠당.ㅎ
<yemharc> 그러니까 저와 함께 지름의 세계로!!
<razGon_UNT> 아니요. 어짜피 인터넷 머신입니다. 장모님 전용.
<razGon_UNT> 저희 집에 더이상 사과를 쌓아두면 안됩니다.!
<yemharc> 장모님을 위해서 맥에어를!!
<razGon_UNT> yemharc: 장모님에게 사과는 독사과에요!
<razGon_UNT> 장모님은 갠역시공책 사용중이십니다.
<razGon_UNT> 시게이트 320기가 하드 사드리면 되겠군요.. 싸닿ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그런 저용량(!!!)을 요즘도 파나요?
<razGon_UNT> 싼히자찌것도 있군요.!!
<razGon_UNT> 히타치
<razGon_UNT> http://j.mp/MAWFxi
<yemharc> 6만원 '씩이나' 하는게 더 신기할 지경이네요......
<razGon_UNT> 어짜피 인터넷 용으로 쓰는 거라서 그리 많을 필요 없습니다.
<razGon_UNT> 솔직히 낸드 달고 싶다는.ㅋ
<yemharc> 전 얼마후면 SSD 768G로 갑니다 !!
<yemharc> 곧 배달될 사과를 생각하면 기분이 좋지만 통장을 열면 절망스러워!!!!
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 뭐 가성비를 좋아하는 저로서는 맥은 사치죠.
<yemharc> 맥도 가성비 좋아요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 세상은 겉으로 보이는 수치가 다가 아니라구요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_UNT> 64기가 낸드 가장 비싼게 8만2천원이죠.
<yemharc> 글쎄요;; 낸드 가격은 잘 몰라서요
<razGon_UNT> 오. 3.0짜리가 15만원..ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 맥은 글쎄요라고 생각합니다.
<razGon_UNT> 가성비가 정말 좋을까요?
<yemharc> 음....적어도 가격과 성능으로 봐서 맥+맥OS 기준으로 동급 다른 기기보다 좋더군요
<razGon_UNT> 아이패드와 아이폰은 인정하지만, 데스크탑의 가성비 갑은 현재상황에서 윈도+조립컴.
<yemharc> 다만, 이게 하이엔드급-그러니까 맥프로 같은 최고성능을 요구하는 곳으로 갈 때에 점점 나빠져요
<razGon_UNT> 근데 얼마라고 하셨죠?
<yemharc> ...........................................................
<yemharc> 우아아아아앙 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_UNT> 하긴 노트북 풀옵션 붙이면... 삼성9시리즈도 그렇더군요.
<bridgebot> mc : 안녕하세요
<razGon_UNT> mc: 안녕하세여?
<bridgebot> m-c : 브릿지봇님..bot 아니시죠?
<Seony> 봇이라고 써있는데 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> m-c : S-eony님
<bridgebot> m-c : 아 그런가요
<bridgebot> m-c : xchat을 거의 처음써봐서요
<bridgebot> m-c : 신기하네요
<razGon_UNT> 저는 카피품인 인클챗씁니다. 괜찮아요.ㅎ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 그래서 될꺼 같나요?
<bridgebot> m-c : 아
<bridgebot> mog422 : darjeeling, 뭐 될거같기야 합니다.
<bridgebot> mog422 : darjeeling, 작년에 면접을 이상하게 봐서 떨어진거같은데..
<bridgebot> mog422 : 뭐 열심히 하면 잘 되겠죠..
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 열심히하면 원래 잘됨..
<bridgebot> dlunch : mog422, 면접에서 헛소리하면 잘된다는 소문입니다 (?)
<bridgebot> mog422 : dlunch, ....
<bridgebot> dlunch : 헤헤
<bridgebot> dlunch : 예를들어 <mog422> 전 세상에서 가장 위대한 개발자입니다! 제가 엄청 많이 먹죠
<bridgebot> dlunch : 이런거
<bridgebot> mog422 : ..
<razGon_UNT> 멋진 중의적 표현의 위트네요
<razGon_UNT> 센스 없으면 썰렁해질수도 있는 농담.ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 위대(喟大)한 개발자^^
<yemharc> .......혹은 많이 먹고 (삐-)을 많이 생산 (탕!!!!)
<razGon_UNT> 홈페이지 만들려고 하는데요. 하나는 텍스트큐브의 블로그[신변잡귀적인것을 쓰려고 합니다. ] . 다른 하나는 XE를 이용한 약간은 오피셜한 홈피[의학적 지식을 설명하거나 담은 블로그 혹은 홈피] 제작하려고 합니다.
<razGon_UNT> 텍큐의 블로그는 그냥 쓰면 되는 거고. XE의 홈피중에서 Textyle 방식의 블로그 홈피 괜찮을까요?
<razGon_UNT> 질환에 대한 설명이나 그림등을 담은 홈피를 만들어 사용하려고 합니다만. 환자에게 설명할때 쓰려구요. [은근히 오프라인적 홈피 홍보^^]
<razGon_UNT> 갑자기 조용해지네요..ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : mog422: 면접에 참고하겠습니다.
<bridgebot> mog422 : darjeeling, ..들어오시나요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 비밀입니다.
<bridgebot> mog422 : 들어오기를 바래야되는건가요 안들어오길 바래야되는건가요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 글쎄요.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 참 인생이 재미있지 않나요?
<bridgebot> mog422 : ㅎ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 날자가 통보되었을텐데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 아닌가
<bridgebot> mog422 : 네 날짜 나왔어요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 평일이죠?
<bridgebot> mog422 : 아니요 일요일이요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 차차주?
<bridgebot> mog422 : 이번주요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 그날 봅시다.
<bridgebot> mog422 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 의도한건 아닌데 타임테이블이 그렇군요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 이미 2주전에 정한건데
<bridgebot> mog422 : 좋아하면 되는건가요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 저야 모르죠.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 확률은 1/2
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 팀이 두팀이라
<bridgebot> mog422 : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 연락처가 있으니 연락해두면 됨
<bridgebot> dlunch : ㄷㄷ 무섭네요
<bridgebot> dlunch : 이렇게 두분이 만나시게 되는건가요!
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 확률은 1/2이죠.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 연락처 저는 모릅니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 만날 이유도 없고
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 공정하지 못하잔
<bridgebot> dlunch : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> mog422 : ㅎ
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 다만 문제는 공유해드리죠.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 100만명의 전화번호를 최소메모리를 사용해서 검색하시오. 디스크는 맘대로 써도됨
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 검색시간도 상관없나요?
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 상관없다는게 함정이죠.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 적당히면 됩니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 근데 100만명해봐야 얼마 안되서..
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : bluedusk|Desktop: 키가 위험하신 분이 아니신가요?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ㅇㅅㅇ?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 조류독감, 무슨말씀이신지 잘 모르겟어요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : @_bluedusk 넘키가 커!! 훈남.. -ㅅ-
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 이라고 이니옹이...
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그건 w 옹 생각이라..
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이니옹의 개인적인 의견일뿐
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 저랑 관련이 없는...............
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ...
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 움드드움드, 퇴근 하셔야죠
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 오늘 늦게 출근해서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....(.....)
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 늦게 츨근했으니 칼퇴근!
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 움드드움드, 님은 어디 계시나요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 신도림이요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 아항
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 출퇴근 시간은 지키라고 있는건데
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 강남에서 신도림으로.. 가셨네..;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 출근시간 못지킨걸로도 모잘라서 퇴근시간까지 어기다니...
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 그나저나 요즘 오리님 안보이시네
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 조류독감, 오리님 못보셨나요?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 조류독감이라도 걸리신건가.;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 글쎄요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 얼마전에 감기 걸리셨다던데요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그후론...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 저런 그래서 세계정복 하시겠나요..;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 에휴...
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 세계정복보단 여자정복이...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (.....)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그런거 정복 하시다가 큰일납니다
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : w, 이니옹
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 심심하다더니 안나오시네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 오늘 야구 안하나요?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 글쎄요..;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 야구가 아니고 축구;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어제 레바논 3:0 이겼다던데;
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 네 그랬다고 하더라구요.;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 퇴근하세요?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 해야죠
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 18시에
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 확실하시네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 저는 오늘 일찍 퇴근합니다. 있다가 뵙겠습니다. ^^
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<razGon_UNT> 가려 햇는데. 아직 직원들이 안왔네요.ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 아! 갑니다. 내일뵈요.ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 아니 있다 뵈요.ㅎ
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구_건대 : 용기를 내어
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구_건대 : 11.10 -> 12.04의 do-release-upgrade 수행중임둥
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구_건대 : 두근두근
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 두근두근
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 전 용기를 내어
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 퇴근
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ㅃㅃ
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구_건대 : (LTS는 쌩으로 깔고 5년 (혹은 최소한 다음 LTS까지) 버팅겨줘야 제맛일텐데... oTL)
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구_건대 : 빠이요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : LTS가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 롱 타임 서포트
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 의 약자가 맞던가요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구_건대 : 아마도요?
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구_건대 : 롱 텀.. 일지도요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 파폭도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런 체제로 나간다던대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아무튼 리눅스/유닉스
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 써보면서 느끼는건
<bridgebot> 리봉댕구_건대 : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이놈들은 GUI를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아예 쓸이유가 없다는거
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1
<razGon_UNT> 잠시 세미나자리와서 놀고 있습니다.ㅎ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 음.....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 퇴근 할려고 짐싸고 있었는데.... 붙잡혔네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> mog422 : ..흠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 100만인데 상관없다니;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 시간 얼마나 먹게할려고요-_-;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ?
<bridgebot> 유지1 : !입실 퀸옿
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-14
<acooda> 안녕하세요. 꾸벅
<laen0k> 네 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 첨 오시나요?
<bluedusk> 넵
<laen0k> 어이쿠 깜짝이야 ㅋ acooda님이 대답하신줄 알았네요 ㅋ
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<laen0k> 네 ㅋ 반갑네요 ㅋ
<acooda> 처음은 아니고요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 와도 잠수놀이 동참만 해요 ㅎㅎ
<laen0k> ㅋㅋ 저도 한잠수 하지요
<acooda> 하악
<laen0k> 한 2~3일 정도 잠수좀 한듯 싶네요
<laen0k> 두분 혹시 adobe-flashplugin 설치하셔서 쓰시나요?
<acooda> 전 우분투가 설치해주는대로 사용하는중 :)
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 잘 몰라요
<bluedusk> ....
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<laen0k> 네 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 혹시 youtube 보면서 사람얼굴 파랗게 나오시는분 없나요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 아무도 없군요 ㅜ.ㅜ 저만 그러는가 보네요
<acooda> 전 지금까지 그런현상은 본적이 없어서 'ㅡ';;
<laen0k> 블루님은 어떻게 우분투 접하셨어요?
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 쓰다가 보니 편해서.;
<bluedusk> 윈도우는 넘 어렵고.;
<yemharc> bluedusk: 윈도우 어려운건 공감해요;;
<laen0k> 헐..... 진짜요? 오....
<bluedusk> yemharc, 자원도 겁나 많이 잡아먹어요.;
<yemharc> 윈7 깔고 키보드 입력속도 조절을 못 찾아서 결국 구글링 했다죠.........
<yemharc> 자원은 뭐, 사실 윈도우 쓰면 포기하고 가는 부분이니까요
<acooda> 아프리카 때문에 어쩔수 없이 윈도우를 써야되는 1인
<acooda> ㅠ
<laen0k> 예전에 저는 리눅스가 어려워서 자주 윈도우로 돌아오곤 했는데 요즘은 아예 정착해버렸네요 ㅋ
<acooda> 축하드립니다 'ㅡ'
<laen0k> ㅋㅋㅋ 저는 윈도우 쓸일 있으면 wine 돌리거나
<acooda> 플래시만 해결하면 더욱 완벽하겠네요 :)
<bluedusk> http://bit.ly/L6o2mH
<laen0k> 그마저도 안되면 vm띄웁니다 ㅋ 안될땐 vm이 꽤 쓸만하지요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 윈도우 쓸일 있으면 이렇게 쓰면되더라구요
<laen0k> 이건 virtualbox인가요?
<bluedusk> kvm 이에요
<laen0k> 오 이런게 있었군요
<acooda> 다른 사람 리눅스 환경 정말 오랜만에 보게되네요
<acooda> 제 주변엔 없어서 'ㅡ';
<laen0k> 블루님 저 상단에 저거는 무슨바예요?
<laen0k> 블루님도 xchat ㅋ 색상까지 곁들이셨군요
<bluedusk> cario dock 이요?
<laen0k> 하단바 말고요
<laen0k> 좌상단요
<bluedusk> 네 맞아요
<bluedusk> cario dock
<laen0k> 두개 띄운거예요?
<bluedusk> cairo dock 두개
<bluedusk> 네
<laen0k> 오 글쿤요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 저게 저런 디자인도 되는지 몰랐네요
<bluedusk> 10.04 에서 쓰든 ui 최대한 비슷하게 따라 하려고 하다 보니
<bluedusk> 저렇게 됫어요
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<laen0k> 매니저는 뭐 쓰시는거예요?
<bluedusk> gnome이요
<laen0k> 아 패널 없애시고 카독을 박으셨군요 ㅋ 좋네요
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> gnome-panel 이랑 compiz랑 자꾸 충돌해서 compiz가 죽는거 같아
<bluedusk> 아예 지웠어요
<laen0k> 컴피즈 쓰려면 단독으로 쓰는게 좋은거 같아요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 다들 그럼 지금은 12.04 쓰시는건가요?
<yemharc> 전 일단 12.04네요
<laen0k> 저는 11.10쓰다 넘어왔는데 이거 11.10에서 업그레이드하라고 자꾸떠서 했다가... 완전 apt-get이 맛이 갔었는데
<laen0k> 이게 안정버전끼리만 업그레이드 되는건가요?
<acooda> 저도 12.04 'ㅡ'
<laen0k> 그래서 아직도... 다른하드디스크에 망가진 11.10 남아있네요 ㅋ 백업을 대충 다 하긴 했는데 혹시 놓친게 있을까바 아직도 남겨두고 있는중이예요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 여하튼 11.10때보다는 12.04가 많이 안정적인 느낌이네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 음....글쎼요;; 12.04도 지금 상태로 LTS라고 하기엔 좀 미흡한 느낌이라...
<yemharc> 그건 뭐 이전 LTS들도 마찬가지이긴 했습니다만, 이리저리 기대했는데 조금 아쉽긴 해요
<acooda> 리눅스랑 친해서 불안정해도 봐줄만함 ㅠ
<acooda> lts라 해도 속썩이는건 매 한가지
<yemharc> 원래 리눅스 3대 법칙이 그런 법이죠
<acooda> 난 착해서 다 용서함 씨익
<yemharc> 게임안돼 은행안돼 나만안돼
<yemharc> ........
<yemharc> 나만 안돼 OTL
<laen0k> 나만안돼... 정말.... ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 나만안돼..
<acooda> 게임안해 은행안해 >.<
<yemharc> 남들 다 된다는데 난 안돼......어째서 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 나만 되면 되는거군요
<bluedusk> ê²°êµ­
<yemharc> 다들 그런 경험 있으시잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 우리은행 오픈뱅킹 리눅스에서 되는거 보고
<bluedusk> 걍 안되면 안되는데로..
<bluedusk> ~_~
<acooda> 굉장히 신기했었어요
<acooda> 정말 저에겐 엄청났었음
<acooda> 문제는 은행거래 할만한 돈이 없다는.... ㅍ
<laen0k> 저는.... lol실행됐을때 쾌재를 불렀었는데... 지금은 안하고 있네요 ㅋ
<acooda> 저도 시도 해봤는데
<acooda> 15프레임 나오더라고요
<laen0k> 프레임까지 재보시다니;;;;
<acooda> 게임 옵션에 있어요 :)
<laen0k> 아... 그걸 해봤어야됐는데 아쉽네요 실행하고 좀 지나다보면 많이 떨어진 느낌이긴 했어요
<acooda> 구형 리니지도 돌려봤는데 역시 게임은 윈도우로 ㅠ
<laen0k> ㅇㅇ 맞아요.... 게임할거면 윈도우 멀티부트해야죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 요샌 스펙 좋으면 가상머신에서 크라이시스2가 풀옵에 40프레임으로 돌아가더군요 (......)
<laen0k> 헐.... 장족의 발전이군요
<yemharc> 네. 저도 보고 깜짝 놀랬습니다
<yemharc> 아, 물론, 정말 '좋~~~~~~~은 스펙'이어야 하긴 합니다 .......
<laen0k> 크라2... 윈도에서도 좀 빠듯하던데 ㅋ
<yemharc> 돌린게 맥프로 풀옵 (약 2400만)
<bluedusk> ....
<laen0k> ;;;;
<yemharc> 우리 멀티부팅 합시다
<yemharc> ..........
<bluedusk> btrfs 쓸만할까요?
<yemharc> 가상머신에서 게임 하려고 차 한대 뽑고 싶진 않네요
<yemharc> 그거 좋다고는 하는데 전 왠지 손이 안가더라구요
<bluedusk> ㅑ누먀수ㅛ
<laen0k> 그건 뭐예요 저는 처음들어보네요 ㅋ
<acooda> 새로운 파일시스템 나올때마다
<acooda> 도전은 해보는데
<laen0k> 아 파일시스템이네.... 저는 걍... ext4로 만족하면서 살고 있습니다 ㅋ
<acooda> 디폴트로만 산지 너무 오래되서 귀찮은건 안하게 되더라고요
<bluedusk> laen0k, 엊그제 ext4로 쓰던거 깨져서
<laen0k> ;;;;;
<laen0k> 어쩌시다가;;;
<bluedusk> 자료 다 백업받고
<bluedusk> 아 이거 다 옮겨지면
<bluedusk> 끝이구나 했는데
<bluedusk> 쨍그랑 하고 깨지더라구요
<yemharc> ...
<laen0k> 자료를 ext4에다가 백업을 하셔는데 그 백업한 ext4가 깨졌다는 말씀?
<yemharc> ext4가 그렇게까지 신뢰성이 없는 녀석은 아니지 않나요;;
<bluedusk> superblock이 깨졌어요
<acooda> 명복
<laen0k> 검색좀 해보니 슈퍼블록이 기본적으로 백업된게 있다고 하는데... 이게 살아있으면 어떻게 복구가 되긴하나요?
<yemharc> 저널링 말씀이신가요
<laen0k> ᅟᅥᆨhttp://munhoney.blog.me/40140400949
<laen0k> 저렇게 간단히 될수 있나요? ㅋ
<bluedusk> 자동으로 슈퍼 블럭 백업받는건 첨 보네요
<bluedusk> 수동으로 슈퍼블럭 백업받아둔게 있으면
<bluedusk> 복구가능한건 알고 있었는데
<laen0k> 오 그렇군요.... 헐... 좀 알아둬야겠네요
<laen0k> 블루더스크님 얘기듣고는 급경각심이 샘솟네요 ㅋ
<acooda> 리눅스는 개인적으로만 사용하다보니, 복구 관련은 완전 배제하고 살게 되네요
<acooda> 뻑나면 새로 깔지 이런생각
<bluedusk> 가상머신 쓰면되요
<bluedusk> 가상머신 이미지만 잘 받아두면
<bluedusk> .......
<acooda> fsck 명령어 사용안한지 정말 오래되었네요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : w,  이니옹!@
<Markers> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<laen0k> 네 반가워요 ㅋ 어서오세요
<Markers> 글타래 보고 왓는데 여기서 그냥 잡담하면 되나요 ''??;
<yemharc> 네 :)
<yemharc> http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 이것만 한번 읽어주세요
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 대략적인 기본 예절만 지키면 되는군요 :D
<yemharc> 넵
<razGon_UNT> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_UNT> laen0k: 벌써점심이네요. 안녕하세요?
<laen0k> 네 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<razGon_UNT> bluedusk: 어제 좀 비오더니 오늘 덥네요. 잘계시죠?
<laen0k> 2~3일간 좀 뜸했네요 ㅋ
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 바쁘신일이 있으셨겠죠.
<bluedusk> razGon_UNT, 네 저야 항상 뭐 그렇죠.;
<yemharc> razGon_UNT: 안녕하세요
<razGon_UNT> 제가 XE로 블로그형태의 홈피 만들려고 하는데. 괜찮을까요?
<razGon_UNT> 저희 의원 홈피인데. 그냥 질환설명할때 쓰려구요.
<laen0k> 뭐 여러가지 잡다하게 이것저것 이맥스 메뉴얼도 좀 파고... C도 좀 파고...
<bluedusk> razGon_UNT, 블로그 형태면  wordpress 도 괜츰할꺼 같아요
<bluedusk> 전 wordpress랑 doku wiki 써보려구요
<yemharc> 저도 워드프레스 추천합니다
<razGon_UNT> 텍큐는 간단하기는 한데. 옵션이...
<razGon_UNT> 오,,, 그런가요?
<laen0k> 아 wordpress 뉴스에서 본적있는듯 만든사람 인터뷰였던것 같은데 ㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 워드프레스를 추천하시는 군요. 근데 관리가 힘들다고 하던데.
<laen0k> wordpress가 인기군요 ㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 워드프레스[이하 워프]. 이거 볼만한 사이트 있나요?
<bluedusk> root@FLCL:/etc/libvirt/qemu# tune2fs -l /dev/storage/lv_storage
<bluedusk> tune2fs 1.42 (29-Nov-2011)
<bluedusk> tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/storage/lv_storage
<bluedusk> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<bluedusk> 이런걸 어째야 할까요..-_-;
<yemharc> http://wordpressblog.co.kr/wordpress-tutorial/
<yemharc> 일단 여기부터 둘러보세요
<Markers> 저 혹시 이런거 물어봐도 될까요?
<laen0k> yemharc//이게 프레임워크 같은건가요?
<Markers> 웹 호스팅 할려면 어떻게 해야되나요??
<yemharc> laen0k: 음, 프레임워크보단 플러그인에 가까운 형태가 맞지 않을까 싶네요
<laen0k> 음 그렇군요 ㅋ
<yemharc> Markers: 호스팅을 하시려는/받으려는 어느쪽인건가요;;
<Markers> 제가 직접 할려고 하거든요.
<Markers> 아는 사람중에 친하지 않는 분이 직접 호스팅 서비스를 개인적으로 하는거 보고 따라해보고 싶어서요.
<yemharc> 간단하게만 설명하면, 도메인을 구입하고 서버를 세팅하고 고정IP 또는 DDNS 사이트에 등록을 하시면 되..........는데
<Markers> 어떻게 해야되는지 방법을 잘모르겟더라구요. 구글링해도 호스팅 업체에서 호스팅 하는것만 나와잇고...
<Markers> 음..
<yemharc> 그런건 일단 다 제끼고 먼저 서버 세팅하고 각기 다른 사용자에게 필요한 서비스를 제공 가능한 환경을 구축해 보세요
<yemharc> 예를들면 www.myhost.com/~user1 이나 user1.myhost.com처럼
<yemharc> 호스팅을 받으면 보통 저렇게 '자기 집 주소'를 받게 되는 것들이요
<yemharc> 그런게 가능한 서버를 먼저 구축하신 다음에
<yemharc> 정상적으로 유지/관리가 가능하다 판단되면 그 다음에 '돈 드는' 단계로 넘어가도 늦지 않아요
<Markers> 음. 이런거 할 줄 알려면 정확히 무엇을 알아야 되죠?
<Markers> 아무튼 답변해주셔서 감사합니다 ^^
<yemharc> 가장 간단하게는 리눅스 기본 시스템 세팅. 사용자 등록/관리방법. 아파치 웹서버 설치/설정/관리. DNS등록/관리
<acooda> 계정 팝니다~
<acooda> (뜨끔)
<yemharc> 이게 제일 기본이고, 아파치+PHP+MySQL (APM) 연동 시스템 구축이 '이제 여기에 블로그 정도는 돌리 수 있습니다.' 하는 단계에요
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 제가 해 본거는 APM를 이용해서 로컬 호스트에서는 홈피 같은거 간략하게 돌려 봤었거든요. 이정도면 일단 저 위에 말하는 수준까지는 된건가요?
<Markers> 홈피 라기보다는 그냥 웹페이지 몇개 띄워본 정도..
<yemharc> 그 홈페이지가 어떤 웹페이지인가요
<yemharc> 단순한 html?
<Markers> 네 cgi 프로그래밍 이용해서 그냥 단순하게 연습한 정도로 해보았어요.
<razGon_UNT> Markers: 일단은 저보다 나으시군요. 저는 리눅스의 L도 모르고 접근해서 홈피 굴리는 것까지 했습니다. 도메인 연결해야 되는데...귀찮아요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 아, 그러니까 php나 perl 같은 스크립트 언어도 같이 돌아간다면 그 정도면 될거같네요
<yemharc> 그리고 뭐, 요새 보통 apt-get으로 설치하면 어지간한건 다 자동으로 돌아가니까요
<Markers> razGon_UNT : 저보다 더 잘하시는거 같은데요 모르고서 홈피 굴릴정도로 하셧으면...대단하신거 같은데.
<razGon_UNT> 제가 이쪽 전공자가 아니 보니깐 기초가 거의 없습니다. 저도 블로그형 홈피 만들려구 하거든요. 그냥 오피셜 홈피로 가기에는 식상하고 볼사람도 별로 없어서요.
<razGon_UNT> 그리고 실제로 홈피용 웹서버보다 다른 용도로 많이 쓰입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전공자는_아니지만_개인용_뮤직_스트리밍_서버가_있습니다.asx
<Markers> 저는 이쪽 전공자이면서도 기초가 거의 없어서..이번에 리눅스 배워볼까 하면서 이리저리 해보고는 있는데...주변에서 웹 호스팅 하는거보고 아 나도 저거 할 수 있을까 해서 이번에 이렇게 여쭈어 보게 되었네요
<yemharc> 해보시면 어렵지 않아요
<Markers> 따로 검색해도 원하는 정보를 찾을수가 없던데 다들 어떻게 하신건지 궁금합니다. ;;
<yemharc> 영어로 검색하시면 뭘 먼저 봐야하나 싶을 만큼 좋은 정보들이 나옵니다
<yemharc> ......
<acooda> http://ubuntu.or.kr
<acooda> :)
<laen0k> 관심가지시다보면 하나하나 눈에 들어오면서 접하실수 있을거예요 ㅋ
<Markers> 원래 이쪽이 다 해보면 어렵지 않는데 몰라서 어려운게 아니던가요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Markers> 영어로...덜덜덜.....
<yemharc> 그러니 구글신님께 제사를 지내셔야죠
<acooda> 구글과 친해지기 시작하면 세상이 틀려보임 'ㅡ'
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 한..한국사람들은 네이버와 친...친해지기!!!!.....
<razGon_UNT> yemharc: 뮤직 스트리밍 어떤 패키지 쓰세요?
<Markers> 정말 구글신께 제사를 지내면 나올까요..?
<laen0k> 네이버는... 요즘 더 심한것 같아요 검색하면 네이버카페 or 네이버 블로그 둘뿐임
<laen0k> 네 ㅋㅋ 우분투쓰시면서는 구글검색 거의 생활화 하게되실거예요 ㅋ
<acooda> 생활정보는 네이버가 좋긴 좋아요
<acooda> 콩나물국 끓이기 이런거 검색할때는 네이버 최고 'ㅡ'
<Markers> 웹 호스팅이라고 검색하니깐 전부다 호스팅 회사 관련해서만 나오는 거 같은데 ..
<acooda> https://www.google.co.kr/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+apm+%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98
<acooda> 아 이게 필요한게 아니신가요 'ㅡ';;
<Markers> 웹 호스팅을 직접 하는 걸 해보고 싶어서요 ''
<laen0k> dns쪽 알아보셔야 하지 않나요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 네임서버 구축이라던가
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 흠
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 웹호스팅을 하는건 어렵지 않은데
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 돈을버는건 어렵습니다.
<Markers> 돈 벌려고 하는건 아니고 경험 해볼려고 +_+ 근데 정말 어렵지 않나요?
<acooda> dnsever사용한 이후로
<Markers> 네임서버 라고 검색하니 먼가 원하는게 나오는거 같기도 하고.
<acooda> 네임서버 삽질 안한지 몇년 된거 같네요
<laen0k> 아까 yemharc님이 얘기해주신 주제 위주로 검색해보시면
<laen0k> 원하시는것들 찾으실수 있을거예요
<laen0k> ㅣ
<Markers> 네 정말 감사합니다.
<Markers> 점심 시간이네요. 다들 식사 드셔요 :D
<acooda> 아 설거지 귀찮아 ㅠ
<laen0k> apm 관련설정 dns관련설정 그리고 사용자 등록과 접근권한 설정 등등... 아마 리눅스 관리 명령어에 대해서도 하나하나 익히시면 아주 도움 많이 될겁니다.
<bridgebot> darjeeling : http://www.cpanel.net/
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 이게 요즘에 웹호스팅 표준입니다.
<acooda> 저거 처음볼때는 phpmyadmin같은 프로그램인줄 알았어요
<razGon_UNT> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다.
<razGon_UNT> 있다뵈요.
<bridgebot> w : bluedusk|Desktop: 부뷔
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<laen0k> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : w, 아니 언제 불렀는데
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이제 나오면 어캄..-_-
<bridgebot> w : 11:43 < bluedusk|Desktop> w,  이니옹!@
<bridgebot> w : 11시 43분에 불렀네염
<bridgebot> w : =ㅅ= 회의중이엿음
<bridgebot> w : =ㅅ= 캬르
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 헐
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 뭔 회의를 밥먹기 전에 하냐용!!
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이런 묘족!!
<bridgebot> w : 원래 고위층은 시도때도 없이 회의함 =3
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 헐
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 고위층..
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : w, 이니옹 아이뽕 쓰지 않음?
<bridgebot> w : 네
<bridgebot> w : 뉴아이패드도 있음
<bridgebot> w : 하악
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 에어 비디오 써봣
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 헐
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 뉴아잉패드
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이런 갑부 묘족!!!
<bridgebot> w : 고위층의 상징
<bridgebot> w : =3
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 췟
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 괜찮
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 난 어제 집 서버에 ssd 달았
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : -_-
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : >>ㅑ
<bridgebot> w : 전 겨울에 이미 달았음 =3
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 데탑도 ssd 임
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : >>ㅑ!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 돋네여;
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ..
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 용량 작은거라..뭐.;
<bridgebot> w : 인텔G3
<bridgebot> w : 서버는..회사꺼 쓰닌깐 필요없..
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 헐
<bridgebot> w : 회사 테스트계정
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 나도 좀
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 굽신굽신
<bridgebot> w : 포인트 1억원
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 저도 테스트 좀
<bridgebot> w : =3=33
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 굽신굽신
<bridgebot> w : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 저 테스트 잘함
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : cat /dev/null > /
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이런거?
<bridgebot> w : ㅇㅇ 그거하고
<bridgebot> w : 보고서 써야뎀
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 아님 cat /dev/null > /dev/sda
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이런거
<bridgebot> w : 보고서 써야뎀
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이런 묘졲!! cat 을 잘써야 진정한 묘족이라능!!
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 보고서따위 휴먼들이 알아서..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저 차자랑좀 해도 될까요
<bridgebot> w : =ㅅ=
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 오
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ì°¨
<bridgebot> w : 오오 부유
<bridgebot> w : 부유층의 상징
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 역시 갑부 능력자 굇수 움드드움드 님
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202012-06-14%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%201.39.50.png
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 헐
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 맥이네
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 배신자
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 차는 안보시고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 맥을 보시다니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 맥쓰는게 어때서
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ..
<bridgebot> w : 오오
<bridgebot> w : 좋은차다
<laen0k> 차가 멋지네요
<bridgebot> w : 저거 몰고 출근??
<laen0k> 테마에 아주 잘 어울리는것 같아요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : darjeeling, 어떻다는게 아니라 부러워서요..;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 출근은 아직 못하구요...(....)
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 사실
<bridgebot> darjeeling : bluedusk|Desktop: 문제는 그거죠.
<bridgebot> w : 경운기에 맥 싫고 출근!
<bridgebot> darjeeling : bluedusk|Desktop: 어제 맥북레티나가 나왔다는것!
<bridgebot> w : 경운기에 맥 ?고 출근
<Markers> 아 채팅창 너무 웃겨요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...싣고
<bridgebot> w : 싣고
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : darjeeling, 이미 가격이 안드로메다라..;;
<bridgebot> w : ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...인건가요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> w : 경운기로 안드로메다까지!! 고고싱
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 차가 소음이 좀 심해서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 도로 주행이 조금 불편한데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그래도 힘이 좋아서 언덕도 잘 올라가고
<bridgebot> w : 저정도 소음이면 도로주행보단
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 좋더라구요
<bridgebot> w : 우주주행
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ......(....)
<bridgebot> w : 항성간 이동수단
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 아니 왜 mpeg4ip-server 패키지가 빠져있어!!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !인원
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안되는구나
<Markers> 저 혹시 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 사이트 관리자분 계시나요?
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 움·드드움드님이 초대한 봇입니다. 사용법은: !도움말, 문의, 제안 등은 #meow 채널에서 해주세요. | 봇을 혼자 쓸 경우, 채널에 초대하지 않아도 쿼리로 사용할 수 있습니다. | 봇을 밴해도, 초대할 경우 입장이 가능합니다. 밴은 하지 말아주세요. | !점쏙옙 명령을 추가했습니다.
<acooda> 봇은 어디와 연결된건가요 'ㅡ'?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저기
<acooda> 한아이알씨?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : zif ssd 가있는대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 인터페이스가만햇을때
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ide ssd보다도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 못할가요?
<laen0k> 네 브릿지봇 한아얄씨하고 연결되어있어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 옛날엔 봇 놓고 재밌게 놀고 그랬는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv ubuntu.or.kr
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.4-2ubuntu5.23 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw ubuntu.or.kr
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 110.45.142.184 :  (KIDC, -)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 서버 어디 있지
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !web 110.45.142.184
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : http://110.45.142.184/ - P1A2
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : zif가 뭘까...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !gg zif
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [Zero insertion force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero_insertion_force | Zero insertion force (ZIF) is a concept used in the design of IC sockets and   electrical connectors invented to avoid ...
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [ZIF - 위키백과, 우리 모두의 백과사전] http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZIF | ZIF(Zero Insertion Force)는 CPU 소켓 설계 개념에서 사용되는데 장탈착시 강한 힘  에 의한 파손 문제를 피하기 위해 만들어 ...
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [ZIF - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZIF | From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Jump to: navigation, search. ZIF or Zif   may refer to: Zero Insertion Force, a way ...
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이니옹
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : w,
<laen0k> !wsv advent.perl.kr
<laen0k> 잉 아... 저쪽가서 해야하는구나
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : !wsv advent.perl.kr
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : ATS/2.0.1
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : 엥.... 달랑 정보가... 오... 꼭꼭숨겨져있다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv umttumt.org
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : TwistedWeb/8.2.0
<bridgebot> acooda_ : 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> acooda_ : 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : !wsv 14.32.11.146
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu)
<bridgebot> acooda_ : 이거 봇 좋네요 :)
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : 글게요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 우왕
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 우붕투다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그러게요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 우분투 서버라니...
<bridgebot> w : bluedusk|Desktop: 넹?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 우리
<bridgebot> w : 아아아
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 농구 언제 하나요?
<bridgebot> w : 날도 더운데 이제 무슨 농구임
<bridgebot> w : ľ
<bridgebot> w : 농구하다 쩌 죽을듯..
<laen0k> 헐... 아까 사진올리신분
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 해떨어지면 할만한데
<laen0k> 블루님!
<laen0k> 저제목
<laen0k> 페이지 타이틀 폰트가!!!!!
<laen0k> 웹폰트 사용하면 저렇게 되나요?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ㅇㅅㅇ?
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : -_-?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어제 또 4시까지 술먹고 집에 갔더니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 밤새 바가지 긁히고;
<laen0k> 오잉... 어떻게 저렇게 나오나요 폰트가
<laen0k> 신기하네....
<acooda> 어디요 'ㅡ'?
<laen0k> 아니면... 네 폰트가 저게 있는건가....
<laen0k> 내 -.-
<laen0k> 블루님 이미지 올린거요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 암만 찿아봐도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저 zif 인터페이스가 속도가 얼마나오는지를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 모르겠습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 ide로 변환했을대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 캴dlshadl
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : sㄴㅇrk wha xmrtngkrjemsdy
<laen0k> 스크린샷%202012-06-14 에서 한글 폰트가
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 제가 올린게 아닌거 같은데요.;
<laen0k> 맛깔나게나옴
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : dkv enlrk
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 ZIF 쪽이 더 빠른거 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 빠른가요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : cpu 소켓 인터페이스라고 나오는거 같은데
<laen0k> 아 잘못봤다-.- 블루님이 아니고
<laen0k> 움드님였네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그걸몰라서그래요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그런얘기 들어본적 있거든요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : hdd용으로
<laen0k> 바로 위에 계셔가지고 햇갈렸어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓰이는거는 어ㄸ너지 몰라서요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 명홯ㄱ한 ?/s가 없어서요
<laen0k> 움드님 ~~~
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네
<laen0k> 좀 알려주세요 샤바샤바 굽신굽신
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 죄송한데 어떤거를.... 말씀하시는지 잘 모르겠어요
<laen0k> 님 올리신 경운기 이미지페이지에서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어떻게 도와 드리면 될까요?;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 넵
<laen0k> 스크린샷 %202012-06-14 부분요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이 zif ssd가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 좀 구조가 괴악합니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 네
<laen0k> 한글폰트가 맛깔나게 나옴
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 앞뒷면으로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 칩이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : SLC MLC 거든요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 스샷좀 보여주실 수 있으세요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서 본래 기기에서 작동할때
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아 제가 올린
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 서로 다른 드라이브로 작동합니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이미지에 그렇게 보이나요?;
<laen0k> 네
<laen0k> 이미지 말고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서 USB나 S-aTAfㅗ는
<laen0k> URL 폰트가 그래요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 도저히 못쓸거 같고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ide로 변환ㅇ해야할거 같은대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇게햇을때
<acooda> -_-a
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다 보일가나 하는점도
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : l-arenOk님께서 보시는 브라우져에서 그렇게 나오신단 말씀이시죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 의문이고요
<laen0k> 넹 크롬인데...
<umttumt> 그거 혹시 스샷좀]
<umttumt> ...
<acooda> 아
<umttumt> 보여주실 수 있으신가요
<acooda> [URL] http://acooda.com/down/screen/20120614_135903.png
<umttumt> 아 프리노드는 한글닉 안되는구나
<acooda> 엥 가려졌다
<umttumt> kde간지 나네여;
<acooda> [URL] http://acooda.com/down/screen/20120614_135939.png
<laen0k> 스크린샷 간단하게 할수있는 프로그램 하나 추천받음
<umTTumT> scrot
<acooda> 저렇게 보이신다는건가 'ㅡ'?
<laen0k> 아 네
<laen0k> 저렇게요
<laen0k> 스크린
<acooda> scrot가 제일 편해요
<laen0k> 제목이
<laen0k> 스크린까지 나온 탭에 나온 폰트요
<umTTumT> 저 해답은 acooda님께서 주실것 같은데요;;
<umTTumT> 저는 우분투 사용자가 아니라서(...0
<umTTumT> 저는 우분투 사용자가 아니라서(...)
<umTTumT> ....
<acooda> 한글은 나눔하고 은폰트만 있는데
<acooda> 은폰트 쪽 아닐까 하는 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 왜 저렇게 보이지 'ㅡ';;;;
<Markers> acooda님 혹시 os 머 쓰시나요? 이미지 파일 보니깐 맥은 아닌거 같은데 우분투인가요 저게?
<acooda> 저도 자세히 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> kde에요
<bluedusk> scrot 가 편해요
<laen0k> 아.... 은폰트
<bluedusk> http://bit.ly/LFuxLY
<bluedusk> 이런것도 됨
<bluedusk> ~_~
<umTTumT> 은진...?
<umTTumT> 인가요
<Markers> 아.. KDE면 그놈 대신에 쓰는?
<laen0k> 아 은폰트 설치되어있군요
<bluedusk> umTTumT, 네 전 은진폰트
<laen0k> 제가 크롬 폰트설정을
<umTTumT> 은진이 진짜 괜찮은게
<umTTumT> 귀여우면서
<umTTumT> 가독성도 좋아가지고
<laen0k> DejaVu Sans Mono로 다 해놨는데
<laen0k> 알아서.... 검색해가지고 출력했나보네요
<umTTumT> 쓰다보면 꽤 맘에 들더라구요
<umTTumT> 하지만 저는 맥 유저라서
<umTTumT> .....
<laen0k> 근데 다른건... 기본적으로 나눔고딕이 나오는데 이것만 왜 은폰트로 나오는지 신기하네요 ㅋ
<acooda> 예네가 가끔씩
<acooda> 말을 안들음
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;;
<laen0k> html 내부 정보하고 상관이 있을까요 이 페이지만 그러는거 보면 ㅋ
<umTTumT> 관련 없지 않을까요(....)
<laen0k> 요 탭에다가 마우스 올려놓을때 나오는 팝업도 은폰트로 나오네요 ㅋ
<acooda> 사용하는데 지장없으면 신경을 쓰지 않아서... 하악
<umTTumT> 크롬 설정 쪽에
<umTTumT> 어딘가 있거나....
<umTTumT> 시스템 폰트 설정 부분에
<umTTumT> 뭔가 있을것 같은데...
<laen0k> 음 그렇군요 ㅋ 여튼 신기하네요 ㅋ 나눔고딕만 보다가 이폰트 보니까 새롭네요 ㅋ
<acooda> scrot 스크립 필요하신분 퍼가세요 http://paste.kde.org/499334/
<Markers> 저기 바보 같은 질문일수도 있지만 리눅스로 할 수 있는게 무엇무엇이 있나요?
<acooda> 저같은경우는
<acooda> 간지나서 사용할뿐
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<Markers> 덜덜덜..
<Markers> 1. 폼이 난다
<umTTumT> 간지나게 리눅스를 설치한다
<acooda> 그 외에 특별한 이유가 없네요 'ㅡ';;;;
<umTTumT> 브라우져를 열어 웹서핑을 한다
<umTTumT> 사이트가 깨져보인다
<umTTumT> 포맷하고 윈도우로 돌아간다
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<umTTumT> 가 리눅스 초보 사용자의 일반적인 흐름입니다만
<umTTumT> (....0
<umTTumT> (....)
<umTTumT> ....
<laen0k> 그리고 다시 돌아온다
<laen0k> 저의경우;;;;
<umTTumT> 한 4~5번 그렇게들 하시죠....
<popeye92> Markers, 자기가 바꾸고 싶은데로 자유롭게(Free) 할 수 있다.
<acooda> 저도 수백만번 그런거 같음 'ㅡ';
<Markers> 음.
<laen0k> explore 의존하는것이나 게임등등 빼고는 왠만한건 리눅스로도 가능해요
<Markers> 자기가 바꾸고 싶은대로 라는게...정확히 어느 범위까지를 말하시는 것인지 'ㅅ'
<laen0k> 자기 실력만큼요 ㅋ
<acooda> 저야 인터페이스 정도 밖에 'ㅡ';;
<laen0k> 프로그래밍의 굇수라면... 시스템 전체를 바꿔버릴수도 있지 않겠어요? 혼자하면 늙어죽을때까지 해야될지도 모르지만 ㅋ
<Markers> 제일 처음 들은게
<Markers> 리눅스를 배우면 모든것을 할 수 있다!!! 라고 들었는데
<suapapa> Markers, 저는 우분투 리눅스에서 코딩, 회로도그리기, 캐드, 사진편집, 해서 블로깅 합니다
<Markers> 그 모든것이 어느걸 말하는지 모르겟어요 ㅋㅋ
<suapapa> 디아3 빼고 다 되요
<bridgebot> w : 하악하악.
<bridgebot> w : suapapa / 넙죽
<acooda> 안녕하세요 수아파파님
<acooda> 꾸벅
<suapapa> (__)
<laen0k> 오늘 포럼보니까 누가 wine으로 돌리셨던것 같은데
<acooda> 블리자드 게임은 그나마 와인으로 잘 돌아가는 편 아닌가요 'ㅡ'
<suapapa> 아 .wine으로 된다고.. 하지만 네이티브 포팅을 원한다!
<laen0k> 네 워크 정말 잘 돌아갔어요 ㅋ
<acooda> opnegl지원되는 게임은  와인으로 충분히 잘 돌아가는거 같아요
<Markers> 포럼 보니깐 막힌것도 이렇게 하면 된다 라고 적어 놓은거 보긴 봣엇는데
<Markers> 전 그냥 스크립트 언어로 코딩 쬐금 하는거랑 웹 서핑 말고는
<Markers> 우분투 쓸일이 없어서;;
<acooda> 저도 그거 외에는 컴터 쓸일이 없어서 'ㅡ';;;
<Markers> 도대체 할 수 잇는 일이 무엇이 있을까 생각중이예요 -ㅅ-;;;
<suapapa> 윈도에서만 할 수 있는 일들이 무엇인지 생각해 보세요.
<Markers> 윈도우는...
<Markers> 오로지 게임 게임게임!!?!
<suapapa> 국내 온라인 게임이 주로 하시는 일 이라면 리눅스에서 답이 없죠?
<suapapa> 카트라이더 webGL로 내놔라 넥슨놈들!
<razGon_UNT> yemharc: 갑자기 XE쓰려다가 WP쓰고 싶은 생각이 불쑥불쑥드네요.ㅎㅎㅎ 감사!!
<razGon_UNT> suapapa: 아니 저는 카트라이더 게임과 현실을 같이.. 아두이노와 싱크한 게임 나왔으면 좋겠네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<acooda> 하악
<razGon_UNT> 아누이노 카트라이더 셋.ㅋ
<laen0k> wp가 잘 만들어졌나보네요 ㅋ
<razGon_UNT> WP만든 사이트들 보면 XE보다는 미려한 느낌이 들고. 텍큐보다는 아기자기한 느낌입니다. 단, 관리가 힘들다던데..
<acooda> 위키 추천 =3
<Markers> 카트라이더 그거 머지 외국에 보니깐 실제 자전거 돌려서 운전하는거 있던데 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> http://www.gameabout.com/news/view.ga?news_id=28021
<acooda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dpJwCs145c
<acooda> 동영상 하악
<acooda> 컨트롤은 조이스틱으로 하네요 뭐지 'ㅡ';;
<laen0k> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz443tdZHY8
<laen0k> 좀더 실감나는 동영상요 ㅋ
<acooda> 자전거로 시네루 주고 할줄 알았는데 'ㅡ';;;
<Markers> 저 혹시
<Markers> 우분투로 kde로 바꿀려면 어떻게 해야되나용?
<acooda> sudo apt-get install kde
<acooda> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Markers> 구글링으로는 따로 그냥 쿠분투로 다시 설치하라고 나와있는데 -ㅅ-;
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;;
<Markers> kde 데스크탑 그냥 다운 받으면 되요?
<acooda> 네
<acooda> 문제 생기는거 없어요
<suapapa> 로그인 할 때 골라 들어가면 됩니다
<suapapa> 하지만 유니티도 계속 보면 정들어요. -o-;
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 그놈이
<Markers> 유니티가 어디 부분을 썻는지 구별이 안되던데
<acooda> 불공편한게 그놈에서 qt어플 돌리면 이뿌게 나오는데 kde에서 gtk어플돌리면 병맛임 ㅠ
<Markers> 오잉?
<Markers> sudo apt-get install kde 하니깐 패키지를 사용할수 없다는데요?
<acooda> kde-desktop
<acooda> 인가봐요
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;;
<acooda> 또는 kubuntu-desktop
<laen0k> 아 맞네요 kubuntu-desktop일거예요 ㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 저는 그놈쉘추천입니다.
<Markers> 그런거는 어떻게 알아요? 구글링인가?
<Markers> kde가 이뻐 보여서 저는 'ㅅ';;
<Markers> 그놈은 머가 좋나요
<laen0k> help.ubuntu.com 여기서 상당히 좋은정보들이 많이 나와요
<laen0k> kde 한번 검색하시고 첫번째꺼 눌러보세요 ㅋㅋㅋ 바로 뜹니다
<acooda> 우분투 정보는 http://ubuntu.or.kr 최고 'ㅡ'
<Markers> 저 혹시
<razGon_UNT> 버벅댑니다.
<Markers> 쿠분투에서 그냥 그놈으로 바꿀수도 잇나요?
<Markers> 못 바꾸는건가 설마 -ㄱ
<razGon_UNT> 예 자유자제 입니다.
<acooda> 선택해서 로그인하게 되요
<laen0k> 버벅대나요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 설치하시고 세션을 바꾸시면 돼요
<laen0k> 아마 기본으로 lightdm일테니 로그인 화면에서 동그란 버튼 누르면 선택하는거 나올거예요
<umTTumT> ubuntu.or.kr도메인 잘 연장돘나;
<umTTumT> 됐나;
<acooda> kubuntu-desktop 설치하면 kdm으로 바뀔거에요
<Markers> 아 지금 현재 주 os는 윈도우 7 으로 쓰고 있고 버츄얼박스로 우분투 돌리고 있는데
<acooda> 설치할대 선택 할수 있게 물어볼거에요
<Markers> 주 os를 우분투로 바꿀까 고민중인...
<acooda> 거기서 kdm 선택 안하시는게 좋으실듯 'ㅡ'
<Markers> 왜요?
<acooda> lightdm이 더 이쁨 'ㅡ'
<laen0k> lightdm이 더 가볍죠???
<acooda> 둘다 시스템 영향 많이 받는 프로그램 아니잖아요
<acooda> 크게 상관 없는거 같던데요 'ㅡ';
<laen0k> 글킨하죠 어차피.... 첫번만 뜨면 땡이니
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<laen0k> Markers// 윈도우로 평소에 뭐뭐 주로 하시나요?
<acooda> 인터페이스는 유니티가 참 맘에 드는데
<acooda> kde만 써서 그런지 못넘어 가겠더라고요
<laen0k> 인터페이스 나쁘진 안은데 -.- 좀 무거움
<acooda> 좀 느린건 잘 참음 워낙 후진 컴터만 써서 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<laen0k> ㅋㅋㅋ 그럼 뭐가 맘에 안드시는건가요~
<Markers> 주로 하는게
<Markers> 윈도우에서는 코딩이나 동영상 보거나... 웹서핑 하거나 이러는거 같네요.
<acooda> 딱 꼬집어서 맘에 안드는건 없어요. 그저 kde를 오래 사용해서 쓸뿐 'ㅡ';
<acooda> 근데 사용하는 어플이 죄다 gtk ㅠㅠ
<acooda> 크롬, 파폭, 이클립스
<acooda> 에효 ㅠ
<laen0k> 아니... kde 좋은것들 참 많은데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 유니티는 버벅대더군요.
<laen0k> Markers님 은행결제는 안하시나요?
<acooda> 내 컴터가 느려서 그려려니 했는데 유니티 많이 느린가봐요?
<razGon_UNT> KDE는 보기는 좋기는 한데.... 저는 그렇게 화려한거는 별루...
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 은행결제 가끔씩 하네요
<laen0k> k자 들어가는 프로그램 퀄리티들 상당히 좋은데 ㅋㅋ 다 어따냅두시고
<Markers> 한달에 한번 할까 말까 할 정도로?
<acooda> sdf
<acooda> sdf
<Markers> 아까전에도 햇네요 'ㅅ';;
<razGon_UNT> 유니티>>KDE>그놈>쥬분투.루분투>오박
<razGon_UNT> 속도딜레이.
<Markers> 음
<acooda> 속도 신경쓰면 kde사용하기 힘듬
<acooda> 체감 속도가 확실히 좀 더디죠
<Markers> 버츄얼 박스위에서 돌려서 그런가. kubuntu-desktop 받는데 은근 오래 걸리네요 10분 ''
<laen0k> activex는 우분투서 전부 못쓴다고 보시면 돼요
<laen0k> 아... 이거 알려드릴껄 그랬네
<laen0k> 소스위치를 ftp.daum.net으로 바꿔주셔야 빠르실텐데 ㅋ
<Markers> activex는 우분투에서 못 쓰나요?
<Markers> 아.
<Markers> 소스위치..
<Markers> 그거
<Markers> 전에 소스위치 구글링으로 바꿔봣더니 아예 인식을 못하는거 같던데 -ㄱ;; 바꾸는게 잘못된거엿나
<acooda> 한국미러가 안댈때가 있었죠
<acooda> 그때 카이스트였나 'ㅡ';;
<razGon_UNT> 지금도 카이스트.
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<bridgebot> darjeeling : ftp.daum.net 쓰세요
<bridgebot> darjeeling : 강추
<razGon_UNT> 각포탈의 업적이 있죠. 다음은 다운로드센터제공, 네이버는 나눔폰트
<Markers> 어떤 단어를 ftp.daum.net으로 바꿔야되나요?
<acooda> 소스리스트 직접 수정하는 방법도 있지만
<acooda> 소프트웨어 업데이트 프로그램 있잖아요?
<acooda> 거기 설정에서 업데이트 서버 변경하는거 있을거에요
<laen0k> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=81995
<laen0k> 여기 참고하세요
<laen0k> 소스리스트 파일 예시나온게 없네요 ㅋ
<Markers> 감사합니다.
<acooda> kde 유저 생기면 반가움
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<laen0k> kde 유저분들이 은근히 꽤 있는것 같아요
<Markers> 저도
<acooda> 예전엔 참 많았는데
<acooda> 안타까움
<Markers> 제 주변에 리눅스 아예 찬양하는 분 있는데 그분도 kde를 쓴걸 봤어요. 그게 제일 좋다고 본인은 ;ㅁ;
<acooda> kde가 4.버전으로 넘어오면서 완전 병맛댔었음
<Markers> 전 처음에 그게 다른 우분투 버전인줄 알았었다는 ''
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<acooda> http://artescritorio.deviantart.com/gallery/25463975#
<acooda> 따라해보시면 재미즘 붙히실듯
<Markers> 설정 바꿀려고 보니 kde 다 다운 받앗네요 'ㅅ';;;
<Markers> 이거 설정 머 하라고 나와잇는데 그냥 확인만 막 누르면 되죠?
<acooda> 네
<acooda> 특별한건 없어요
<Markers> 아 아까 말씀하신게 이거구나 kdm 이랑 lightdm이랑
<acooda> kdm 이 좀 안이뻐서 말씀 드린건데요
<acooda> 어차피 kdm 선택해도 난중에 바꿀수 있어요 'ㅡ'
<acooda> kdm 테마도 많으니 다른것도 선택도 자유롭게 할 수 있고요
<Markers> lightdm 이 이게 원래 그놈에서 쓰는건가요? 개념을 잘 모르겟네요 'ㅅ'
<acooda> 우분투에 기본적으로 설치 되는거 뿐이죠 'ㅡ';
<laen0k> kdm하고 lightdm은 로그인 매니저 예요
<laen0k> 저게 없으면 부팅시에 프롬프트가 뜹니다
<laen0k> 커서가 깜빡깜빡거리면서 로그인하라고 문자띄워주죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 아..
<acooda> 그놈 테마도 이뿐게 참 많네요
<Markers> 일단 kdm을 선택해서 햇는데
<Markers> 먼가 패키지 푸는게 많네요.
<Markers> 리눅스에서는 activex 사용 못하나요?
<acooda> 네
<Markers> 어떻게 하는 방법도 없을까요?
<Markers> 흠 ;ㅁ;
<acooda> ㅎㅎ;;
<laen0k> vmware에다가 윈도우를 설치하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<laen0k> 버츄어 박스 또는 오늘알아낸 kvm을 쓰셔도 되공 ㅋ
<Markers> 다들 은행 결제 같은건 안하시나용?
<umTTumT> 오늘 채널이 활발한거 같아서 좋네요
<acooda> 돈이없어서 뱅킹을 안함
<laen0k> 그방법이 유일할거예요 아니면.... 우리은행은 오픈뱅킹에 otp쓰시면 할수 있다고 들었어요
<umTTumT> (운동도 할겸 ATM 까지 좀 걸어 가시는 편이...)
<laen0k> 신한은행은 새로 생겼다고 하는데 잘 모르겠네요
<acooda> 우리은행은 잘대요
<umTTumT> ....우리은행으로 바꿔야 하나!!!
<umTTumT> ....
<Markers> 전 농협을 하는데 ..ㄷㄷ
<acooda> 이제 은행마다 다 바뀔거 같던데요 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 국민도 대고
<laen0k> 빨리 바껴줘야죠
<Markers> 이게 패키지 푸는게 왜 이렇게 오래 풀죠? 아직까지 패키지 풀고 잇네 ;;;
<acooda> 다른 은행은 안해봤네요
<acooda> 좀 많음 :)
<umTTumT> ...국민도 되는군요
<acooda> System:    Host r470 Kernel 3.2.0-24-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop KDE 4.8.3 Distro Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<acooda> Machine:   System SAMSUNG (portable) product R470/R420
<acooda>            Mobo SAMSUNG model R470/R420 Bios Phoenix version 04NE.MP01.20090728.HCW date 07/28/2009
<acooda> CPU:       Dual core Pentium CPU T4200 (-MCP-) clocked at 1994.699 MHz
<acooda> Graphics:  Card: NVIDIA G98M [GeForce G 105M]
<acooda>            X.Org 1.11.3 drivers nvidia (unloaded: nouveau,vesa,fbdev) Resolution 1366x768@50.0hz
<acooda>            GLX Renderer GeForce G 105M/PCIe/SSE2 GLX Version 3.3.0 NVIDIA 295.49
<acooda> Network:   Card-1: Marvell 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller driver sky2
<acooda>            Card-2: Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) driver ath5k
<umTTumT> 미쓰이 스미토모도 되요(.....)
<acooda> Drives:    HDD Total Size: 250.1GB (6.8% used)
<laen0k> 국민도 오픈뱅킹 되나요?
<acooda> Info:      Processes 198 Uptime 14:56 Memory 1868.3/3920.0MB Client Quassel [M] v0.8.0 (dist-5988f4c) inxi 1.8.5
<acooda> 컹
<acooda> 네
<umTTumT> 도쿄 UFJ도 되고...
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;;
<acooda> 아 국민은 안대나
<yemharc> 음
<umTTumT> 국민 안되나요...
<umTTumT> 다음달 부터 월급 원화로 받는데(....)
<acooda> 크롬으로 접속한 기억이 있는데
<umTTumT> 뱅킹 안되면 은행까지 진짜 걸어가야되는데;
<acooda> 윈도우에서 한건지 리눅스에서 한건지 가물가물
<acooda> http://acooda.com/down/screen/20120614_150533.png
<Markers> 머가
<Markers> 왜케
<Markers> 오래오래
<Markers> 패키지를 풀고 잇지;;
<acooda> deb파일 다운로드 되네요 되는듯 'ㅡ';
<umTTumT> http://img.umttumt.org/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202012-06-14%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%203.06.02.png
<umTTumT> .....
<umTTumT> 맥에서 되네요
<umTTumT> ...
<laen0k> 맥은 요즘 어디든 지원 잘하던데요
<Markers> 아는 사람들 다 맥은 다 구렷다고 하던데...
<umTTumT> 요즘 호환성 보면... 맥보다 리눅스가 잘되는 경우도 많더라구요(....)
<laen0k> 헐 그래요?
<acooda> 맥 창뛰울때 나오는 드랍쉐도우가 제일 부러움 'ㅡ';;;;;
<laen0k> 오우
<laen0k> 국민은행 깜짝놀람
<laen0k> 장난아닌데요 여기 지원 후덜덜
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<umTTumT> 미래지향적이고 좋네요;
<laen0k> 통합설치프로그램 다운로드 누르니까 amd64.deb 파일 받으라고 바로 뜨네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맥은 일반적 용도로는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 똥입니다 똥
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<umTTumT> .... 저는 지금 똥으로 뭐하는짓인지...
<umTTumT> .....
<Markers> 맥은 무슨 용도로 써야 좋나요 그럼 ㅋ
<acooda> 그런 똥컴이라도 있었으면 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<umTTumT> 사실 디자이너들 아니고서는 거의 안쓰는거 같긴 하던데;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 영상 편집이나 그래픽작업 출판업등.. 전문적인 소프트경우
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우니도우에서보다
<umTTumT> 작곡도 좋습니다...(....)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 장난아니게 퀘적하고 편하다고
<Markers> 리눅스에서 ie 사용할려면 익스플러 6버전 밖에 지원 못하나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 들었습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오류도 없고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해킨토시를 i7 920에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ㄲ라았다가
<laen0k> wine으로요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아무것도 되질않아서..
<laen0k> wine으로 activex돌릴수 있나요???
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 화나서 컴터 부실번
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한적 있씁니다..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안도리걸요
<umTTumT> ....
<Markers> 네. activex 랑 리눅스 검색하니깐 와인으로 ies4linux 머 이런거 설치해서 돌린다고는 나와잇는데
<acooda> 와인 어지간한 프로그램은 다 잘 돌아가는데 꼭 익스만 실패
<laen0k> wine에서 설치할수 있는 ie가 ie6 ie7 ie8까지인데
<Markers> 보니깐 ie 6만 되는거 같기도 하고?
<Markers> 8까지인가요?
<umTTumT> 와인이... 라이브러리가... 윈도우 98시절 kernel32.dll아닌가요;
<laen0k> ie8은... 설치해봤는데 영 망탱이고 ie7은 조금 되는거 같기도 한데....
<laen0k> activex는 아마..... 제대로 안될듯 싶어요
<umTTumT> !ipw 움트트움트
<laen0k> 엥....
<laen0k> 헐...
<laen0k> 머지
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw 움트트움트
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 움트트움트: IP를 찾을 수 없습니다.
<Markers> 요즘 윈도우가 ie 지원하는게 9이죠?
<laen0k> 농협도 ubuntu 지원하는데요?
<Markers> 오.
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋ
<laen0k> 떡하니 ubuntu 써있네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw 움드드움드
<laen0k> 신기하네
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 101.55.0.10 :  (KDTIDC, -)
<laen0k> 요즘 세상 많이 좋아졌넹 ㅋ
<Markers> 혹시 링크 될까요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw 냐옹이^인덱스
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 118.216.3.111 :  (broadNnet, -)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw bridgebot
<laen0k> http://mynh.nonghyup.com/
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 222.107.191.175 :  (KORNET, -)
<laen0k> https://open.nonghyup.com/
<laen0k> 여기네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 222.107.191.175
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 접속 실패
<laen0k> 위에거 말고 아래걸로 들어가세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv open.nonghyup.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 접속 실패
<laen0k> 요즘 다들 오픈뱅킹 지원하는구나...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv kbstar.com
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 일단
<laen0k> 오 신기한세상
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정식은 아니지만
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv shinhan.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Apache
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 10도 있긴합니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<acooda> 오픈뱅킹도 되니 이젠 소액결제 이런것도 됐으면 좋겠다 'ㅡ';
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 게임만 뺴면 다되요
<Markers> 오.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다른거보다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv smbc.co.jp
<Markers> 리눅스 지원하는구나.
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Microsoft-IIS/5.0
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....5.0!!!!
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오페라나 대중적으로 지원됨녀
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 좋겠습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 은행권정도는 되는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 게임이나 쇼핑몰은 무리
<acooda> 옥션이 뭔가 준비 하는거 같던데
<acooda> 'ㅡ';
<Markers> 아 아직도 패키지 풀고 잇네 -ㅅ-;;; kde 원래 이렇게 오래 걸렷나요''?;;;
<acooda> 걍 웹만 뜯어고칠지 결제 부분도 해결할지 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 저도 잘 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 우선 많이 설치하는건 정상이에요 'ㅡ';;;
<laen0k> kde 설치하는게 꽤 많긴해요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 맥에 우분투 올려볼까....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .........
<laen0k> 페이지가 멈춰있지않고 에러만 내뿜고 있지 않는다면 정상인겁니다 ㅋ
<Markers> 음..
<Markers> 지금 현재
<Markers> updating xapian index... 53% 에서 멈춘듯한 화면이???;
<acooda> 크롬 쓰시나요 'ㅡ'?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202012-06-14%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%203.18.14.png
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지금 갑자기 하드 용량을봤는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 동영상이 60기가!!!
<Markers> 헐?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (.....) 무슨 동영상 이지...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ........
<Markers> 동영상이 60기가?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .......무슨 동영상 인걸까요.....
<Markers> 좋은 동영상..
<laen0k> 미리나이루//오페라는 펜3 노트북 256메가라 설치해봤었는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 요즘 하드 3테라도 나오고 그러는거 같던데;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 난 256기가 라니 ㅠㅠ
<acooda> Markers: 크롬 사용하고 계신가요?
<laen0k> 꽤 괜찮더군요 ㅋ 크롬이나 파폭보다 메모리 적게 먹어서 아주 안성맞춤였던걸로 기억하네요
<Markers> 어디 os에서 말씀하시는건지 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 우분투에서는 현재 파이어폭스 쓰고 잇구요 윈도우는 크롬 'ㅅ'
<acooda> 지금 사용하시는 컴터 'ㅡ';
<Markers> 우분투는 버츄얼박스로 돌리고 잇는 'ㅅ'
<acooda> 설치화면 스샷즘 볼라고요 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/akgdljelholfickdkbhclfgakpmenibo
<acooda> 악
<acooda> 이건 웹페이지 캡쳐하는거구나
<Markers> 스샷 찍은거 링크 어떻게 거는지는 모르는데 제가 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅈㅅ
<Markers> 또 화면 멈춘거 같다 ㄷㄷ...
<Markers> 안 바뀌네
<Markers> 아 드디어 설치 완료가 되었네요
<Markers> 다시 리부팅 해야되죠?
<acooda> 특별히 리부팅 할 필요는 없을텐데요
<acooda> 'ㅡ';
<Markers> 음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 게이머라서요
<Markers> 그럼 바뀐게 하나도 없는데...?;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 윈도우 환경에서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 파이어ㅗ폭스에도 게임이 실행되게 해줘서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 잘하다가
<acooda> 로그오프 해보세요 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이벤트를 참여하려고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 웹에서 응모하려니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오류가 계속 뜨더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 설마해서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : IEtab를
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사용하니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 말짱해지더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 결론은 실행런쳐만 맞춰놧단 소리
<Markers> 오오
<Markers> 리부팅 해서
<Markers> 화면 보니깐
<Markers> 먼가 이쁘게 바뀌엇네요
<Markers> acooda님 이거 화면 찍어드려요?
<acooda> 살살 사용해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ;;
<acooda> 잘 설치 됐으니 :)
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 첫 로그화면이
<Markers> virtualbox 가 나오네요 -ㅅ-?;;
<Markers> 버츄얼박스라서 그런건가..
<acooda> 'ㅡ'??
<Markers> 이 화면 보여드리고 싶은데 -ㄱ
<acooda> ㅎㅎ;;
<laen0k> Markers//참고하셔야할게 농협의 오픈뱅킹 프로그램 패키지가
<laen0k> ubuntu11 버전이예요
<Markers> 덜덜..
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋ
<laen0k> 일단 설치를 하시고
<Markers> 12.04인데 전 이런 ㅋㅋ
<laen0k> 시험을 좀 해보셔서 정상적으로 사용이 가능한지 체크해보세요
<Markers> 음?
<Markers> kde가 ..
<Markers> 제가 잘못 생각한건가요?
<acooda> 'ㅡ'?
<Markers> 먼가 로그인 화면만 바뀐거 같고 나머지는 똑같은거 같은데요?
<Markers> ''
<acooda> 걍 데스크탑 환경일 뿐이에요
<laen0k> 세션 바꾸셨나요?
<razGon_UNT> 저같이 홈피서버를 운영하는 사람이면 도메인과 네임서버와 포워딩 이정도만 지원되면 되나요?
<acooda> 아 유니티로 들어가신건가?
<Markers> 검색해보니깐 세션 바꾸는게 로그인 화면에서 바꾸는건가요?
<razGon_UNT> 옙
<acooda> razGon_UNT: 집에서 서버돌릴경우 궂이 네임서버 돌리지 않아도 사용하실 수 있어요
<acooda> 요즘 도메인 업체 지원이 좋죠
<razGon_UNT> 네임서버는 IP->도메인으로 연결해주는 건가요?
<razGon_UNT> 네임서버는 bind9 같은 거 쓰면 되나요?
<laen0k> 아 ... 그러고보니 집에서쓰는 ip는.... 유동ip죠
<razGon_UNT> 여기 개념이 혼돈이 와서요.
<razGon_UNT> 예
<acooda> http://kr.dnsever.com/
<razGon_UNT> 그래서요.
<laen0k> ddns 알아봐야하는거 아니예요?
<Markers> 메뉴가 default  / kde plasma workspace / metacity / ubuntu / failsafe 이렇게 있는데 어떤거 선택해야되죠?
<acooda> 저는 여기 서비스를 이용한 이후로 네임서버와는 완전 담쌓고 살고 있어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !gg powered by dns
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [활용) Powered by DNS - The FreeBSD-KR Project] http://www.kr.freebsd.org/doc/PoweredByDNS/ | 2007년 9월 21일 ... Powered by DNS ... 본 글의 최종 수정본은 http://www.ziom.co.kr/doc/  PoweredByDNS/에서 구할 수 ...
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [Powered by DNS] http://www.kr.freebsd.org/doc/PoweredByDNS/PoweredByDNS.shtml | 2007년 9월 21일 ... Powered by DNS. 김승영. http://wolkykim.ziom.co.kr/. 3rd Edition, 최종수정일   2007년 9월 21일, ...
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [위로 - Powered by DNS] http://www.kr.freebsd.org/doc/PoweredByDNS/running-nameserver.shtml | 2007년 9월 21일 ... Powered by DNS ... 위치한다고 할 때, 지사에 위치한 네트워크 유저들은 Local   DNS server가 없게 된다.
<acooda> Markers: kde plasma workspace
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : DNS의 모든 정보를 Powered by DNS에서 얻을 수 있습니다(....)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 김승영님께 감사의 인사를
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<Markers> dnserver 저기 사이트는 무슨 사이트인가요?
<acooda> 포워딩 업체인데
<acooda> 네임서버 지원도 해주고 있고요
<acooda> 상당히 오래되고 안정적으로 운영하고 있어요
<Markers> 이거 처음에 로딩할때
<Markers> 오래 걸리나요? kde?
<laen0k> 엥... 왜 metacity가 있지.... unity mutter 안쓰고 metacity 쓰나요?
<acooda> 유동 아이피 사용하시는분들중에 도메인과 연결이 힘들경우 저기 서비스 사용하면 편하죠
<laen0k> kde plasma가 3d인가요? acooda님
<Markers> 포워딩 업체라..
<Markers> 이거 kde 단축키가 그놈이랑 다르나요?
<acooda> 네 컴피즈같이 지원해요
<acooda> 네 대부분 틀릴거에요
<acooda> 기본적인건 다 비슷하고요
<razGon_UNT> 냐옹이님 감사합니다.
<Markers> kde 이쁜건 좋은거 같은데 적응이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ;;;
<Markers> 액티비티가 머지..
<acooda> ㅎㅎ;;;
<acooda> 저같은경우는 액티비티 사용 안해요
<Markers> rekonq 이게 브라우저 이름인가요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 101.55.0.28
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 접속 실패
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 101.55.0.28
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 접속 실패
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 101.55.0.25
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 접속 실패
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 101.55.0.26]
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 접속 실패
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 101.55.0.26
<acooda> Markers: 네
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Microsoft-IIS/6.0
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 101.55.0.27
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 접속 실패
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 101.55.0.28
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 접속 실패
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 101.55.0.29
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Microsoft-IIS/7.0
<acooda> Markers: 기본브라우저인긴 한데 잘 사용 안하죠,
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !핑
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 움드드움드, pong!
<acooda> Markers: 크롬하고 파폭이 좋다보니 'ㅡ';
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 컨커러의 추억이 새록새록;
<Markers> rekonq 검색을 해봣는데 자료가 거의 없다 싶이 하네요;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 드림위버가 맥용은 없나요?
<Markers> 먼가 kde가 프로그램 띄우는데 느린거 같은 느낌인데
<laen0k> 아무래도... 가상머신인데
<laen0k> 3d로 돌리면...
<Markers> kontact 이건 무슨 프로그램인가요
<laen0k> 다이어리같은거네요 ㅋ
<acooda> 전 그거 활성화 하지 않고 사용하고 있어요
<acooda> 귀찮은 프로그램이라 'ㅡ';
<Markers> 음
<acooda> 기본 어플들은 거의다 구글 서비스를 통해 사용하다 보니;;
<Markers> kde를 깔고서 보니 이거 완전이 우분투를 다시 설치한 느낌이네요 완전 프로그램이 다르네;;
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<laen0k> 움드// 님요 irc 프로그램 머 쓰시나요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 101.55.0.28
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Microsoft-IIS/6.0
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 라임챗이요
<acooda> 라임챗 'ㅡ'?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !gg limechat
<Markers> 브라우저를 키니깐 wallet service가 뜨네요 -ㅅ-;; 지갑 서비스???;;
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [LimeChat: IRC Client for Mac] http://limechat.net/mac/ | LimeChat is an IRC client for Mac OS X. ... Extract the downloaded package, and   copy LimeChat.app to your ...
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [LimeChat] http://limechat.net/ | LimeChat 2.40 64bit版 ... LimeChat とは？ ... もし LimeChat を&#27671;に入ってくださっ  たら、寄付をしてもらえるとうれしいです。
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [LimeChat for iOS] http://limechat.net/iphone/ | LimeChat for iOS is an IRC client for your iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad. It allows   you to chat on the go in the same way ...
<acooda> 아이폰용이구나 'ㅡ';;
<laen0k> 데탑서는요?
<laen0k> 아이폰은 동생이 쓰고 있는 관계로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥용 IRC client는 역시 Linkinus2 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요 :)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 맥에서 라임챗써요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : http://img.umttumt.org/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202012-06-14%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%203.58.12.png
<laen0k> 요게 맥용 라임챗인가요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 넵
<Markers> wallet service 이건 정확히 먼가요?
<laen0k> 터미널용이 아니라 윈도용인가요?
<acooda> 간지남 'ㅡ';
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 터미널용이라 하심은?
<acooda> 저도 wallet기능을 잘 몰라요
<laen0k> 검은바탕에 흰줄이라-.-
<acooda> 귀찮아서 꺼놈 'ㅡ';
<Seony> 이번엔 Linkinus2 http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/ScreenShot2012-06-13at8.59.03PM.png
<laen0k> 앗 서니님 하요 ㅋ
<Seony> laen0k: 안녕하세요
<laen0k> 아.... 라임챗 우분투엔 저런거 없나요 ㅋ
<Markers> 흠
<acooda> quassel 입니다
<acooda> [URL] http://acooda.com/down/screen/20120614_160013.png
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 근데 그냥 xchat이 가장 무난하고 좋지 않나요?
<Markers> 오늘 먼가 새로운 세계에 발을 들여놓은거 같다.
<laen0k> 아 움드님 스샷에 나온 저 디자인이 맘에 좀 듬 ㅋ
<yemharc_> 갑자기 인터넷이 튕기다니;;
<laen0k> xchat이 가장 무난하긴 하죠 ㅋ
<umTTumT> xchat 쓰시면
<umTTumT> 아마 저렇게 커스터마이징 가능 하실거에요
<umTTumT> 저는 그냥... 라임챗 기본이라서 쓰는거긴 한데;
<laen0k> 스크롤바는 어쩔수 없지 않겠어용 ㅋ
<umTTumT> 아;;
<laen0k> 아 맥님의 디자인이란....
<umTTumT> 이 기회에...
<umTTumT> xchat소스 뜯어서
<umTTumT> 한번 고쳐 보시면;;
<laen0k> 그럴정도의 실력이라면 이러고 있지 않겠지요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 저 혹시 쿠분투에서는 터미널 어떻게 띄우죠 'ㅅ'?;;
<yemharc_> 똑같아요;
<acooda> Markers: konsole
<laen0k> konsole 기본설치예요?
<acooda> sㅔ
<acooda> 네
<laen0k> 오 글쿤요
<Markers> 흠..
<laen0k> 저도 konsole 애용하는데
<laen0k> 캐릭터셋 변환이 간편해서 아주 유용함
<Markers> 이게 그놈에서의 터미널이랑 같은 건가요?
<acooda> 네
<Markers> 화질이 먼가 안 좋아진거 같은데 -ㅅ-;;;;흠;;;
<laen0k> gnome 기본터미널 말씀하시는건가요?
<laen0k> 아마 폰트설정을 해주시면
<laen0k> 좋아질 거예요
<Markers> 네네 기본터미널..
<Markers> 단축키 ctrl + alt + t 눌러도 안 뜨길래 ㅠ
<umTTumT> Ctrl + Alt + F1 을 해보시면 어떨지 ㅋㅋ
<umTTumT> 한아이알씨 서버 갈라졌네요;
<Markers> 그거는 아예 터미널 모드로 들어가는거 아니던가요?
<laen0k> 음 가상머신 저키가 제대로 되려나요
<umTTumT> 콘솔이요 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> umTTumT: 갈라지다뇨'ㅡ'?
<umTTumT> hanirc가 서버가...몇대인지 모르겠는데
<umTTumT> 여러대가 있고
<umTTumT> 그 여러대에 사용자들이 분산 접속 해서
<acooda> 'ㅡ';
<umTTumT> 대화 하거든요
<umTTumT> 지금 어떤 서버인지 모르겠지만
<umTTumT> 죽어서...
<umTTumT> 사용자들이 우루루루루
<umTTumT> 빠져나갔어요
<acooda> 한아이알씨는 어떻게 수익이 나는지 모르겠음
<popeye92> split 났다고 표현하죠
<umTTumT> 네 스플릿
<acooda> 지금까지 운영하는거 보면 대단함
<umTTumT> ....
<umTTumT> IRC가 ... 수익이 있을까요;;;
<acooda> 한아이알씨 접속장애 심하지 않나요
<acooda> 최근에 말 많았던 기억이 'ㅡ';;
<umTTumT> 네;; 심하죠;
<popeye92> 수익 없습니다. 기부와 후원, 자원봉사로 운영되죠
<acooda> 그런데도 꾸준히 운영하는거 보면 서버 안내리는게 신기해요
<umTTumT> 아 뽀빠이님이시구나
<umTTumT> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 수익 없이 운영하는게 보통일이 아닐텐데요
<acooda> 안녕하세요 뽀빠이님
<popeye92> 예전 그 움트트움트 님 맞죠? 오랜만입니다.
<popeye92> 아쿠다님도 반갑습니다.
<acooda> 저도 예전 그 acooda입니다
<acooda> 하악
<Markers> 흠
<umTTumT> 넵 맞습니다 :) 기억해 주셔서 감사합니다
<Markers> 쿠분투에서 콘솔에서 폰트 어떻게 바꾸나요?
<acooda> 프로필 설정으로 가셔서요
<Markers> ㅇㅋ
<Markers> 찾았네요
<acooda> 모양 탭에 보시면 보이실거에요
<acooda> :)
<Markers> 글자 모양 예쁜거 추천 좀 ㅎㅎ;;
<umTTumT> 은진 예뻐요
<Markers> 은진?
<acooda> 나눔고딕이 무난하죠 'ㅡ';;
<Markers> 영어로 되어잇다는 '';;;
<laen0k> sudo apt-get install ttf-unfonts-core
<laen0k> sudo apt-get install ttf-unfonts
<laen0k> 코어 빼시는게 나으실듯
<umTTumT> apt-get 보다 aptitude 사용을 추천드립니다
<umTTumT> ;
<umTTumT> 붙었네
<Markers> 없다고 나와잇네요 ''
<laen0k> 그럼 ttf-unfonts-extra ttf-unfonts-core로 설치하시면 돼요
<Markers> 일단 코어는 없고 엑스트라는 잠시만요
<laen0k> 근데 konsole보면... 한글폰트 목록이 없는데 acooda님 혹시 이유 아시나요?
<acooda> 나눔 고딕같은 폰트 ㅇ설치 안대어 있나요?
<acooda> 나눔 코딩
<laen0k> 설치는 되어 있는데 konsole에서 적용이 안되는게... 아 kde가 아니라서 그런가
<acooda> 아, 저도 한글글꼴 안보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 일단 위에 명령어는 다 안되네요
<acooda> 우선 저는 monospace글꼴을 나눔코딩이랑 매칭되어있어서 'ㅡ';
<laen0k> 엥... 왜 안되지
<Markers> 다 패키지를 못 찾는다고 나옴 ''
<laen0k> fonts-unfots-core로도 해보셨어요?
<acooda> sudo aptitude install fonts-unfonts-core
<Markers> 제일 처음에 코어로 햇다는 'ㅅ'
<acooda> sudo aptitude install fonts-unfonts-extra
<Markers> aptitude는 명령어 자체를 못 찾는다고 나와요 '';;;
<acooda> dk
<acooda> 아
<acooda> 그럼 apt-get 으로 해보세요
<acooda> 12.04는 기본적으로 안깔려있나보죠 'ㅡ';;
<laen0k> 움트//aptitude 추천하시는 이유가 어떻게 되나요
<Markers> 음
<Markers> core는 또 쳐보니깐 이미 최신버전이라네 -_-?;;; 응? 아깐 없다더니
<acooda> 옛날 데이안때부터 사용하던 패키지 관리 툴이다 보니 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> aptitude 익숙해지면 gui툴 사용하기 불편해요
<laen0k> aptitude도 그당시에 있었던걸로 기억해요 ㅋ
<Markers> 저 글꼴 이름이 은진 인가요?
<acooda> 은진 폰트는 alee에 있지 않나요?
<acooda> sudo apt-get install ttf-alee
<acooda> 맞나 'ㅡ';;
<Markers> 일단 unfonts-core 받기는 햇는데 폰트 적용이 안된건지 폰트 새로 추가된거는 없는데 'ㅅ'
<acooda> aptitude 사용하면 뭐가 따라서 설치되는지 볼수 있어서 좋아요
<Markers> 땡~
<Markers> 패키지가 없대요 ㅋ
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;;
<laen0k> Markers님
<acooda> alee아닌가 'ㅡ';;
<laen0k> 저는 하자마자 바로..... 설치되네요
<laen0k> 아무래도 소스리스트가 다르다거나.... 그럴수도 있을듯한데
<Markers> 'ㅅ';;
<umTTumT> 아 늦었네요; 죄송합니다;
<umTTumT> sudo apt-get install aptitude 하셔야
<umTTumT> 사용하실 수 있구요
<umTTumT> apt-get 으로 만약에 apache 를 설치 하셨다고 예를 들면
<umTTumT> 의존성 때문에 이것저것 많이 같이 깔리게 되는데
<umTTumT> 나중에 apt-get remove apache 했을떄는
<umTTumT> 아파치만 딸랑지워지고 의존성 때문에 같이 깔았던 패키지들은 안지워지거든요
<Markers> sudo apt-get install aptitude 하니깐 aptitude 패키지를 사용할 수 없다고 나와요 'ㅅ'
<laen0k> 아... 그건 apt-get autoremove --purge로서 해결을 할수 있어요^^
<umTTumT> 그런 부분까지 잘 처리 해주는게 aptitude 입니다;
<umTTumT> 아 글쿤요;
<umTTumT> apt-get 이 좋아졌네요 (....)
<laen0k> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1088
<umTTumT> 예전엔 정말 쓰레기 같았는데;;;
<laen0k> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<umTTumT> aptitude 가 없어진건가;
<laen0k> 마커님 지금
<laen0k> apt-get update 한번 해보세요
<umTTumT> 제가 우분투 처음 쓴게... 효리 나왔을떄 인데
<laen0k> 그리고나서 다시한번 해보세요 아마....
<umTTumT> 아 생각만해도;;
<laen0k> 소스리스트 바꾸고나서
<umTTumT> 5.04...
<umTTumT> ....으으;
<Markers> 흠;
<laen0k> apt-get update를 안해준 영향으로 그런것 같네요
<Markers> 저장소 바꾸고 나서 다시 해볼까요?
<laen0k> 아 안바꾸셨나요 ㅋ
<laen0k> apt-get update
<laen0k> 하시고나서 패키지 설치해보세요
<acooda> 하악
<Markers> kde 쓰니깐 먼가
<Markers> 아무것도 모르겟다 -ㅅ-;;; 그놈쓸땐 좀 안다고 생각햇는데
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;;
<laen0k> 저장소 바꾸시고 해보세요... 이말 깜빡했네요 ㅋ
<Markers> sudo apt-get install aptitude 되네요 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 저장소는 안 바꾸고 업데이트 하니 'ㅅ'
<Markers> update가 저장소를 아예 바꾸는건가요?
<umTTumT> 아이폰 진동이 안되서
<umTTumT> 리퍼도 받을겸
<umTTumT> 서비스 센터 갔는데
<umTTumT> 고쳐줬어요
<umTTumT> .......
<umTTumT> 리퍼가 받고 싶었는데...(....)
<umTTumT> 진동이 너무 잘되요.....
<Markers> 일단 설명해주시는대로
<Markers> 다 설치가 되기는 햇는데..
<Markers> 폰트가 적용이 안된건가요 'ㅅ' 폰트 추가 된거는 없는거 같은데?;;
<laen0k> 움트//무상으로 고쳐주나요?
<laen0k> konsole 한글 폰트에 관해서는 저도 좀 알아봐야될것 같네요
<laen0k> 저는 있는대로 그냥 써가지고-.-;;;
<laen0k> 제 동생 아이폰 진동이 버튼이 헐거워져가지고
<umTTumT> 네... 잠깐 가지고 들어가더니
<laen0k> 살짝 건드리기만해도 진동이 활성화돼요
<umTTumT> 그냥 고쳐서 나오더라구요;
<laen0k> 헐 글쿤요....
<laen0k> 3gs예요?
<umTTumT> ㅠㅠ; 리퍼 받고 싶어서 간거였는데...고쳐줄거라곤;;
<umTTumT> 4요...
<laen0k> 글쿤요 ㅋ
<laen0k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<laen0k> 아.... 예전에 3gs 4로 일정기간 무료교환해준다고 했었는데... 제 동생이 나중에 그거 듣고 무척 아쉬워했었죠 ㅋ
<umTTumT> 헉... 그런것도 했었군요
<Markers> 먼가 쿠분투가 어렵네요 'ㅅ'
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<laen0k> 저도 잠깐 쿠분투 썼었었는데.... 패널설정이 생각보다 까다로웠던걸로 기억해요
<Markers> 흠........
<acooda> 살살 해보시면 금방 적응대요 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 특별히 kde자랑할게 없긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 이쁜 이미지 ㅋ
<laen0k> kde 디자인하고 kde쪽 프로그램들 퀄리티가
<laen0k> 다른것들보다 뛰어나요 ㅋ
<acooda> 그놈도 꾸미면 예술이던데요 'ㅡ';
<laen0k> 저도 그때문에 11.10쓸때 썼었었죠
<Markers> 음;;
<Markers> 버츄얼 박스 게스트 확장 설치가 안되네 쿠분투는 '';;;;
<acooda> 우분투에서 설치 하셨어요?
<Markers> 네 우분투에서 설치햇는데 이미 설치되어잇어서 그런가;
<acooda> 요즘은 vmware 자동으로 게스트 설치대나보죠 'ㅡ';
<Markers> ㄴㄴ
<acooda> 그럼 설치 되어있는거에요
<Markers> 설치가 안된거 같아요 기능이 활성화가 안되서 '';;
<laen0k> vmware-tools 설치하셨나요 markers님?
<Markers> 아. 관리자 권한으로 설치 해야되는건가;;
<Markers> 아 저 vmware가 아니라 버츄얼 박스 쓰고 있어서
<laen0k> 아 ... 글쿤요 ㅋ
<Markers> 리눅스는
<acooda> 빨래 할 시간 놓쳤다
<acooda> 에효 ㅠ
<Markers> cd 이미지를 어디서 볼수 있죠 ? 콘솔에선?
<laen0k> 헐.... 빨래는 .... 아침일어나자마자 해야 햇볕이 쨍해가지고 바짝말릴수 있지요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda>  /media 디렉토리에 마운트 돼지 않나요?
<acooda> 빨래 너무 귀찮음
<laen0k> 빨래 한번 할때 양을 적게하는게 관건....
<acooda> 자주 하는거 질색이라 ;
<laen0k> 양말을 따로 분리해서.... 양말 뭉탱이하고 + 수건 이렇게 해줘야... 스트레스 덜받음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<laen0k> 양말하고 옷하고 섞였을땐..... 생각하기도 싫음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 전 막살아서 갠차늠 'ㅡ'
<umTTumT> 맥용 포토샵을 받았는데
<umTTumT> .....
<umTTumT> 독일어네요
<umTTumT> ...젠장;
<laen0k> ;;;;;;;;
<acooda> 독일어를 몰라서 상상을 몬하고 있음'ㅡ'
<laen0k> 상상력에 한계를 느끼게 해주고 있어요 ㅋ
<umTTumT> 인스톨 할때는 한글이었는데
<umTTumT> 왜 인스톨 끝나고 나니까 독일어가(...)나온걸까요
<laen0k> 언어전환하는 옵션은 없나요?
<umTTumT> 독일어를 읽을수가 없어서...(....) 메뉴를 찾을수가 없었습니다
<umTTumT> 물론 노력은 해봤습니다만(...)
<laen0k> 어떻게 해볼도리가 없네요 마지막 수단은.... 독일어 사전과 함께해보시는게...
<laen0k> 눈물겹네요;;;
<Markers> 리눅스가 먼가 새롭다 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 새로운 세계구나..
<umTTumT> 영어랑 비슷해서.. .글자는 어떻게 좀 읽어보겠는데... 뜻을 알수가 없어서; 포기했습니다;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한아알은 자원봉사+기부고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그럼 단군넷은요?
<laen0k> 아 단군넷도 있었죠 ㅋ
<acooda> 단군넷 유저층이 많나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 예전에 좀 많았죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 독어?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 별로 다를거 없어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 독어란게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라틴어랑 영어의 중간쯤 됩니다.
<Markers> 쿠분투 부팅하는데 원래 오래 걸리나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라틴어는 더럽개 어렵고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 독어는 영어만 잘알고있으면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 용법은 같아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거의
<acooda> 영화에서만 볼수 있는 라티어!
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다만 구체적으로 스펠은 왕창 틀리지만
<bluedusk> umTTumT,
<umTTumT> 네
<bluedusk> umTTumT, 멀쩡한 ftp 데몬이 TLS 옵션만 걸면 업로드가 느려지는건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 문법은 영어랑 독일어는 유사합니다.
<bluedusk> 뭐때문일까요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 단어스펠같은건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 180도 다름
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<umTTumT> tls하면.. .원래 느리죠;;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 디스=다스
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라던지
<umTTumT> sftp로 오세요;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그 W는 묵은 처리하는 경우가
<umTTumT> 저는 세상에서 가장 싫은 프로토콜이 UDP고 그 다음이 FTP 에요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 많고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 온라인게임은 거진 UDP랍니다
<Markers> 프로토콜이 왜 싫으세요? ㄷㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : UDP는 아마 던지고 검증안하니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러시는듯
<umTTumT> 네...
<laen0k> kde가 마지막 세션을 저장해놓아가지고 그세션을 다시 띄우는 시간도 좀 있습니다
<umTTumT> 그리고 FTP 는 파일 전송 프로토콜인데
<umTTumT> UDP로 던져버리니까
<umTTumT> 받고나서 보면 꺠지는 경우가 허다하고
<acooda> 'ㅡ'?
<acooda> 온라인게임 거의 tcp사용하는거 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : FPS같은건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : UDP에요
<acooda> 그렇구나 'ㅡ'
<umTTumT> 접속만 TCP로 맺고 실제 데이터는 UDP로 던지는 쓰레기 같은 프로토콜;
<bridgebot> 쿨카피 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 핵이 난무하는거죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : udp로 받는 데이터를 변조하면 되거든요
<umTTumT> 핵앞에 장사 없다고
<umTTumT> ....
<bridgebot> 쿨카피 : 혹시 vsftpd 웹으로 접속 막는거있나요 크롬은 정상적인 폴더가 보이는데 ie는 / 이 보여서 음;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사실 이게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 서버에서 60%이상을 꼭처리하라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 라는 규정이 잇는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 보안 규정에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 온라인게임 자젝시 안지켜집니다.
<umTTumT> 옛날 사람들 말 틀린거 하나도 없어요..
<umTTumT> ....
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 성능이나 과부하 특히 서버 장만 비용덕에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그 대표적인 사례가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "뮤"입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<popeye92> bluedusk, tls 걸면 원래 좀 느려지긴 합니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 즐기는 던파 같은경우
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : UDP는 UDP인대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이게 또 유저들끼리 연결되는건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : P2P입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 토렌토 아시죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런식입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기에 그리드 조합해서
<bridgebot> 너그러움 : 토렌트...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 서버 자우너은 사용량 줄이고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 유저들 PC자우너 박박 긁어쓰기가 주특기
<acooda> mmorpg같은건 페킷정보가 정확해야 위치정보 데미지 계산 이런게 제대로 이루어지는거 아닌가요, 그래서 오닐 tcp만 사용하는줄 알았어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 빨라야하니까요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : fps는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 총 쏜느대 메트릭스 수준으로 날아가면 누가 합니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<acooda> 리니지 같은경우는 칼질 하나에 민감한 게임인데 이걸 udp로 처리한다면
<bluedusk> popeye92, 그건 아는데 10mb/s 날라가던게
<bluedusk> tsl 걸면 byte/s 로 떨어지니
<bluedusk> -_-
<acooda> 페킷의 세상 어려움
<Markers> 흠;;;;;
<umTTumT> 우리 UDP를 너무 미워 하지 말아요 그래도 UDP 덕분에 먹고사시는분들이 많이 계십니다;
<Markers> 쿠분투 재부팅 했는데 버츄얼 박스라고 가정해도 좀 오래걸리군요 'ㅅ' 대략 2분....
<umTTumT> (.....)
<popeye92> bluedusk, tls handshaking 하면서 그럴텐데요. 옵션을 조정하면
<umTTumT> 생각해보니 싫다고는 내가 먼저 했군...;;
<Markers> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 너그러움 : 스타는 UDP 가 최고~
<popeye92> negotiation 안 하고 알고리즘 등을 정해서 쓰면 그나마 조금 빨라지긴 합니다.
<laen0k> makes//    http://dada.pe.kr/503
<laen0k> 요론거 어떤가요 markers님 ㅋ
<umTTumT> 으아 배고파;
<acooda> 오 좋다
<acooda> 이뿌게 보여주네요 'ㅡ';
<umTTumT> bluedusk:
<umTTumT> 한번 놀러오세요;
<umTTumT> 퇴근길에(...)
<bluedusk> 어디로요?
<umTTumT> 댁이 어디시죠?
<bluedusk> 양재요
<umTTumT> 좀 멀리계셨던걸로
<umTTumT> 헐킈
<umTTumT> ....
<umTTumT> 이사 가셧군요
<umTTumT> 좋은데 사시네요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 좋은데는 아니에요
<umTTumT> 나중에 제가 갈께요(...) 강남으로
<bluedusk> 다리 뻗고 잘수있는 쪽방에서
<umTTumT> .....
<laen0k> 아 나중에 새벽시간되면 한번 부트차트 돌려봐야겠네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 브릿지봇은
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 혼자 이렇게 계속 떠들면
<Markers> 근데 이거 글 읽어보니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 도배로 안튕기나
<Markers> 매번 부팅때마다 저장되면 '';;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw bluedusk|Desktop
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 112.220.232.82 :  (BORANET, -)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw kns.kornet.net
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 168.126.63.1 :  (KORNET, -)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw ns.lgdacom.net
<laen0k> 음 seony님께서 뭔가 조치를 취해주셨을라나요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [APNIC] 164.124.101.2 : imported inetnum object for DACOMC (DACOM-BORANET, 164.124.0.0-164.124.255.255)
<Markers> 쿠분투에서 혹시 커널창 바로 띄우는 단축키 아시는분은 없으시죠?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw hns01.kdtidc.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 218.145.26.26 :  (KORNET, -)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw img.umttumt.org
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 101.55.14.11 :  (KDTIDC, -)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !날씨 서울
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 날씨 안되나;
<acooda> 프로그램 바로 단축키로 지정하는 방법이 있을텐데, 사용을 안해서 잘 모르겠네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !도움 날씨
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !명령 날씨
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 명령어 목록: !기억해 !알려줘 !찾아줘 !덧붙여 !연결 !본문검색 !예전기억 !기억실행 | !초성퀴즈 !랜덤챗 | !web !구글 !ggi !ipw !asw !geoip !애니 !사전 !예문 !한자 !환율 !디씨 !디씨최근글 !트위터 !bitly !로테 |
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : => !계산 !c !cpp !perl !py !py3 !rb !php !js !lua !bas !haskell !go !d !brainfuck !aheui !sql !regex | !퍼센트 !퍼센트2 !!퍼센트 !타로 !골라 !궁합 !로또 !랜덤고자 !고자순위 !대화 !!강화 | !도움말 !알람 !c2 !c3 !bmi !dday !부재 !대화 | !냐옹이나가 !인원 !자동옵 !자동반옵 !자동보이스 !@ !% !+ !인원수 |
<acooda> 저같은경우는 atl+f2를 달고 살아서 'ㅡ';;
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : => !점쏙옙 !뒤집기 !촛엉 !종올 !운세 !롑흔리나 !!씨프트 !!로꾸꺼 !!수평뒤집기 | !md5 !b64e !b64d !urlenc !urldec !urlencp !htmlentdec !u2c !c2u !r2h !r2g !jenc | !!날씨 !맞춤법 !시간 !웹서버 !세계인구 !끝말치트 | !커널 |
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !인원
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 총 46명 | 채널주인(~) 0명 | 보호모드(&) 0명 | 옵(@) 1명 | 하프옵(%) 0명 | 보이스(+) 0명
<Markers> alt + f2는 무슨 기능인데요?
<acooda> krunner라고 하는 command 입력기에요
<Markers> 따로 설정 하신건 아니죠/
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;
<acooda> 기본설정이 alt+f2일거에요
<acooda> 아닌가;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !랜덤고자
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 축 고자 당첨: 좋·은진호 | 좋·은진호님의 고자력: 1, 이 채널에서의 고자순위: 3
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...(....)는 뭐야...
<acooda> 맞을듯 유니티도 alt+f2되지 않나요 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 고자 순위 'ㅡ'a
<umTTumT> !커널
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !커널
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 아놔 돌갔네
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : w, 이니옹
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이니오오오옹
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ㅊㄱㅅ 이니옹
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : bluedusk|Desktop: 장가 안가세요?; 별루 아빠도 장가 갔는데...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 오리님도 장가가셔야 할텐데
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 움드드움드, 여동생 소개시켜줄래요? 그럼 고민좀 해보구요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지금... 한국에 없어요...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<Markers> 리눅스에서 단축키 따로 설정하는게 없나 '';;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 제 동생을 탐내시는분들이 많네요;
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 헐
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 또 누가 탐내는데요?
<umTTumT> ..... 그런분이 있었는데
<umTTumT> 지금쯤 장가 가시지 않았을까 싶네요(...)
<acooda> Markers: http://acooda.com/down/screen/20120614_172520.png
<laen0k> perl-kr 채널에에서 올라온 마인크래프트 영상인데 후덜덜하네요
<laen0k> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRSiXnaQVjo&feature=fvwrel
<umTTumT> 끝까지 다 봤는데 뭐하는건지 모르겠는건 저 뿐인가요?;
<Markers> 키보드 설정으로 들어가신거죠?
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : bluedusk|Desktop: 은양은...찔러보니 안되던가보죠? ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 확률을 높이기 위해서는 여기저기 찔러보는게 최고긴 하지요. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> w : bluedusk|Desktop: 왜요??
<bridgebot> w : bluedusk|Desktop: 블덕옹 장가가나요??
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : ㄷㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 이런 이야기에만 고개를 내미는 이니할배다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 장가 결혼 연애 이런 단어에 하이라이트라도 걸어두셨나
<bridgebot> w : 조류독감: 그런거 기본 아님??
<bridgebot> w : =3
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....역시나...
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 음...솔로나 기본이겠죠
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : =33
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 반응 없는거보니 솔로에는 안걸었나보네 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 장가 가셔야죠....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 세계 정복보다 장가를 먼져 가셔야 할텐데;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 오늘은 집에가면 어떤 그로테스크한 요리가 나를 기다리고 있을까(....) 걱정되네요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 음...
<bridgebot> w : 솔로는
<bridgebot> w : 여성 솔로외에는 관심 없...
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 들어갈 때 라면스프를 사서 들어가세요.
<laen0k> 움트트//마인크래프트로 기타히어로 만든거예요 리듬게임을.... 저게임 안에서 만든거지요 회로만들어가지공;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하 그런거였군요....
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 하지만 여성 솔로는 이니할배에게 관심없다는거
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 신께서 하사하신 선물... 라면스프!!!
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 가 출동해야겠네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> w : 조류독감: 그건 만나봐야...
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 19f에 있는 사람들은 자기관리 안한거 반성해야해요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 나 빼고 다 솔로인가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 19f가 뭔가요?;
<bridgebot> w : 움드드움드: 알면 다쳐요 =3
<bridgebot> w : 조류독감: 벅벅벅
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !gg 19f
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [Fluorine-19 NMR - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluorine-19_NMR | From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Jump to: navigation, search. A sample   19F NMR of a simple organic compound.
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [19F and 19W UTILATUB® Laundry/Utility Tubs &#8212; Premier] http://www.mustee.com/product-lines/laundry-utility-tubs/19F-19W.html | E. L. Mustee & Sons - Manufacturer of Quality fiberglass bathroom shower stalls,   bathtub walls, laundry tubs, utility sinks ...
<laen0k> 아 perl채널에 계시는 조류독감님이시닷;;;
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [Lions Multiple District 19-F] http://www.lions19f.org/ | A community service club, dedicated to the idea that the men and women who   live in a community are in the best ...
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 아...채널 오퍼가 아니구나...
<laen0k> 혹시 프리노드 채널에도 상주하시나요?
<bridgebot> w : 음.
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 초대가 안되더라고요
<laen0k> 무슨 초대가요???
<bridgebot> w : 오늘이 벌써 14일이네..
<bridgebot> w : .....
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : l-aen0k : 프리노드는 영어로 해야되어서 안가용
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : Fluorine-19 nuclear magnetic resonance 라고... 하는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이건 아닌거 같네요;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헉 14일!!
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 움드드움드: 쿼리받아보세용
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !날짜
<laen0k> 헛헛 그렇군요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : [삼성카드] 이번주, 절대 놓쳐선 안 될 삼성카드의 Hot Event! 롯데월드 자유이용권 1만원 등
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 삼성카드는 맨날 저딴 메일이나 보내네
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 롯데월드를 영남권에 짓던가 -ㅅ-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이런 무서운....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<Seony> 아.. 오랫만에 아몬드 우유 먹는데 맛있네요 ㅎㅎ
<umTTumT> 아몬드 우유가 뭔가요;
<laen0k> 저도 방금 물어볼라는참이었음
<Seony> 아몬드 짜서 낸 걸로 즙을 만든게 아몬드유에요.
<Seony> http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/아몬드
<Seony> 요기 가시면 아래쪽에 설명이..
<Seony> 마트 가니까 오랫만에 세일해서..
<laen0k> 우유로 만들어진게 아니고 아몬드만으로 만들어진거예요?
<Seony> 네. 아몬드 짜서 즙 나온게 하얗다고 해서 아몬드 우유라고도 하긴 하는데, 우유는 아니에요
<Seony> 혹시 이거 보셨어요? 1루수가 누구?
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DNaj8R4HJg
<Seony> 안보셨으면 꼭 보세요. 아주아주 유명한 고전 코미디에요 ㅎㅎ
<laen0k> ㅋㅋㅋ 몇주전에 본듯하네요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 이거 시리즈 몇개 있던데요
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 웃겨죽는줄 알았어요
<laen0k> 전 이거포함 두갠가 본것 같네요
<laen0k> 이거 보면 알면서도 어쩔수 없음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 7x13=28 도 재밌죠 ㅋ
<laen0k> 네 ㅋㅋ 제가 두번째로 본게 그거네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 움드드움드,
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 퇴근하셔야죠
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이니옹
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 퇴근
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : ㄲㄲ
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : w,
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋ 가야죠;
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : -ㅅ-
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 아놔
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 집에 기다리는 사람이 있어서 먼저 이만 칼퇴근을
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 헐
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 우렁각시를
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : !!!
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 오리님한테 일러야겠군
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 갈께요 ~
<bridgebot> w : 퇴근!!
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 헐
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 이니옹
<bridgebot> b-luedusk|Desktop : 벌써 퇴근하다니
<razGon_UNT> 워드프레스로 홈피 제작하시거나 운영하시는 분?
<Seony> 배경화면 다운받을만한 좋은 곳 추천 좀 해주세요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 http://wallbase.cc 추천해드립니다. 아주 유명해요.
<razGon_UNT> 저는 무배경.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 어차피 이것저것 화면에 많이 띄워놓으니까 배경화면이 필요없긴 한데..
<Seony> 가끔 좀 허전하기도 하고, LCD에서는 화면을 어둡게 쓰면 수명이 금방 줄어든다고 해서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 헉거..
<razGon_UNT> 역시... 화면에 약간의 색깔을 줘야.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 들은 얘기라 잘은 모르겠지만 암튼 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 그래서라기보다는, 가끔 그래도 뭔가를 보고싶을 때가 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 매달 일정을 배경화면으로 올리는 어플 만드는 건 어떨까요?
<Seony> 제가 개인적으로 좋아하는 야동배우인 아비가일 존슨 사진이 잇는데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 너무 잘나왔는데 고민되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 일정이 수시로 바뀌니까 그건 의미가 없을 거 같은데요
<razGon_UNT> 워드프레스 홈피를 보니 XE와 덱큐랑 다른 느낌이네요.
<razGon_UNT> 하긴 그렇겠군요.ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 사과냄새납니다.
<Seony> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1999957 이분이 아비가일 존슨 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> 잉? 왜 얼굴만!
<razGon_UNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 배경화면 사이트에서 뭘 상상하신 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 뜨는 야동 배우 중에서, 세계에서 아름다운 여자 100인 안에 뽑힌 배우가 하나 있는데 그 분도 요 사이트에 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 소녀시대의 제시카가 8위로 뽑혔다는 그 리스트...
<Seony> 암튼, 멜리사 클락이라는 배우인데... 정말 얼굴이 시시각각 변하는 개성있는 얼굴이에요
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 화장을 어떻게 하냐에 따라 완전 다른 사람 같아보이는데... http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1318438 요분입니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 글쎄요... 저는 비슷.ㅎ
<Seony> 다른 사진을 보셔야 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 음, 좋은 사이트군요
<yemharc_> 안그래도 고화질 배경화면들 찾고 있었는데
<Seony> 네. 나름 유명한 곳인데, 한국에 계시는 분들은 잘 모르시더라구요
<yemharc_> 과연 2880 배경이 있을것인가?!
<Seony> 마스터 요다를 검색하니 요다가 산타옷을 입은 사진이... ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 집에 왔어요
<umttumt> 집에 왔어요
<umttumt> 오늘 저녁은
<umttumt> 나가서 먹어야겠네요;
<umttumt> 나갔다 올께요
<Markers> acooda님 자리에 계시나요 'ㅅ'?
<Markers> 저 혹시 영문 쿠분투 쓴 상태에서 한글 쿠분투로 바꿀수 있나요?
<bridgebot> mog422 : 움드드움드, 아얄 자주오네여
<yemharc_> Markers: 언어 설정 바꾸시면 돼요
<yemharc_> 시스템 설정->언어 라고 있을거에요
<Markers> 아 어떻게 찾아서 하긴 햇는데 'ㅅ' 언어 팩을 x윈도우로 안 받고 터미널에서 다운 받아서 해결 햇네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 리눅스는 이미지 파일 볼려면 어떤 프로그램을 써야되나요?
<yemharc_> 글쎄요;; 워낙 많아서;;
<yemharc_> 보통 기본으로 설치된 녀석이 있을텐데요
<yemharc_> ImageViewer던가 하는 이름으로요
<Markers> 음;
<Markers> 터미널에서 이미지파일을 불러들이고 싶은데 그냥 이름만 쳐서는 안되는거 같고 -ㅅ-;;;;;
<Markers> 역시 기본지식이 얕은건가..
<ChristopherNg> Hello
<ChristopherNg> Seony: are you there?
<Seony> Yes
<ChristopherNg> how are you do?
<Markers> 영어다 'ㅅ'
<Seony> what do you mean that? how are  you do?
<ChristopherNg> how are you?
<Seony> are you asking me "how are you doing?" or "what are you doing?"?
<ChristopherNg> "how are you doing?"
<ChristopherNg> and also "what are you doing?" ;p
<Seony> good, lol. i'm working something.
<ChristopherNg> its short way for asking both!
<Seony> wow, you made a new grammar! :P
<ChristopherNg> Did you study computers at college/university?
<ChristopherNg> or english
<Seony> I've been.
<ChristopherNg> Yes but what you studied?
<Seony> I've been majoring in computer science.
<ChristopherNg> ah ok, lots of competition!
<Seony> my job was a banker, actually.
<Seony> financing, taxation, investing and related those kinda works.
<ChristopherNg> Yes that is what im doing
<ChristopherNg> OIl and gas
<ChristopherNg> KNOC
<Seony> oh wow, are you?
<ChristopherNg> Yes
<Markers> excute me, are you korean?
<ChristopherNg> Who?
<Markers> both.
<Seony> how do you use Ubuntu then?
<Seony> Markers: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<ChristopherNg> I use ubuntu because i have been using linux on and off since 2003, i start with Suse 8.2 pro
<ChristopherNg> I think anyone can use ubuntu, dont need to major in computer sciences
<ChristopherNg> ;p
<Markers> oh manager!
<Seony> yes, right. but it's not easy I think.
<ChristopherNg> Where did you work in banking?
<ChristopherNg> NYC?
<Seony> no, i'm not american.
<ChristopherNg> Yes, im keep thinking Korean American
<ChristopherNg> lol
<Seony> no, i'm 100% korean :P
<ChristopherNg> Shinhan?
<ChristopherNg> Woori?
<Seony> just the one of the major banks
<Markers> 음....영어가 안되서 말을 못 쓰겟넹 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ChristopherNg: are you living in s.korea?
<ChristopherNg> No, im in UK
<Seony> so your citizenship is UK?
<ChristopherNg> KNOC has subsidaries here
<ChristopherNg> Yes
<Seony> oh i see. interesting.
<ChristopherNg> Did you get bored with finance?
<ChristopherNg> Also i dont think you need to be computer person to use linux/gnu
<Seony> a person who is from uk is interested in korean people, even though many korean people are uncomfortable with english?
<ChristopherNg> yes im from uk
<ChristopherNg> "Ng" is a surname,but alot of Vietnamese use it, but im not Veitnamese
<Seony> wow, it's really interesting for me. now, s.korea doesn't look one of the third countries anymore :)
<Seony> yes, i now what your last name means.
<Seony> here are so many vetnameses.
<Seony> I so much love Pho
<ChristopherNg> I dont think anyone think S korea is third world?
<ChristopherNg> LG, Samsung, Daweoo, Hydundai, worlds largest ship builder, Robotics, cloning etc.
<Seony> at least from european, right? :)
<Markers> what mean is thrid world?
<ChristopherNg> Third world = Somalia
<Markers> what mean third world ? right?
<Markers> oh.
<Seony> i'm just kidding, don't be serious please :)
<ChristopherNg> Seony: you have been Japan you said, Why Japanese think Korean and Chinese are "dirty"?
<Seony> Ah, I want to eat Pho now..
<ChristopherNg> beef or chicken Pho?
<Seony> I've never been Japan and China.
<Markers> i am real korean. i know fool english :D
<ChristopherNg> hah
<ChristopherNg> I like Korean toughness and work ethic
<Seony> most japanese people have not been correct-educated regarding their history.
<Markers> i think Japanese think Chinese are dirty becuase Chinese little shower.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 3테라라;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 불량율이 회사 안 가리고 5%넘는데;
<Seony> jap government has distorted their history.
<ChristopherNg> I think Japan is not as important as it was 50 years ago
<ChristopherNg> South Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, Hong Kong, Macau and Malaysia are new Asian powers.
<Seony> agree
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한 irc서버 상태 좀 나쁜;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가끔 특정 서버 접속하면 저밖에 없어요 -_-;
<Markers> ''
<Markers> real you think?
<ChristopherNg> Markers: Japanese think Chinese dirty
<Markers> yes. i thought.
<ChristopherNg> Korea think Chinese dirty?
<Markers> um..
<Seony> ChristopherNg, nope
<ChristopherNg> heheh, Chinese think Vietnamese dirty!!
<Markers> a part?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 포샵이라면 어떤 언어버전이라도 영문에 씌우는거라 옵션에서 영문으로 바꿀수 있을껀데
<Seony> all asian people have rights to live eqally.
<ChristopherNg> Less money more dirty, More money more clean, thats how the perceptions are..
<ChristopherNg> Seony: Markers do you know Alan Tam?
<Seony> one thing I'm sure is, jap think they are #1 in asia.
<Markers> no
<Markers> who is?
<ChristopherNg> He is singer from 80s
<ChristopherNg> i seen a funny clip
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : hmm... what's problem?
<ChristopherNg> Seony: I think Japan thinks that because of Empire
<Markers> why quest to me?
<ChristopherNg> sorry just asking
<Seony> another thing I'm pretty sure is, most of korean and chinese hate japs.
<Markers> ok
<ChristopherNg> Japanese girls are very pretty, Chinese not so much i think! http://redracer.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/shiawasenochikara-front.jpg o.0
<Markers> you dont sorry to me :D
<Markers> she is chinese?
<ChristopherNg> Japanese
<Markers> wow.
<Markers> i see as korean :D
<ChristopherNg> She looks young, but she is probably old! hah
<yemharc_> who is she?
<Seony> do you know SNSD?
<ChristopherNg> Hero name is "Sowelu" she is a Jpop singer
<ChristopherNg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sowelu
<ChristopherNg> 原田 亜希, Harada Aki
<ChristopherNg> Seony: snsd?
<Seony> ChristopherNg: yes, you don't know the angels?
<Markers> angel?
<Markers> 0.o?
<ChristopherNg> Seony: no sorry? what is it?
<Seony> they are very famous k-pop star in the world.
<ChristopherNg> Sowelu sang her national anthem for the Emperor Ahkihito birthday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgo5uvMFR8
<ChristopherNg> Seony: can you give me link please?
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7mPqycQ0tQ
<Seony> check out how many people have watched it.
<ChristopherNg> thank you let me listen
<ChristopherNg> what almost 80 million
<ChristopherNg> SNSD or Angels is the name?
<Seony> SNSD.
<Markers> Girls' Generation?
<Seony> Write those girls in SNSD, and call them Angels. lol
<Markers> they call SNSD?
<Seony> yes, that's the english name.
<Markers> oh yes i see
<Seony> SNSD is the korean name.
<ChristopherNg> very nice!
<Markers> you mean 소녀 시대
<ChristopherNg> Japanese say Chinese always copy Japanese film and music.
<ChristopherNg> New song in Japan and a few days later same song copied by Chinese band lol
<Seony> agree. haha
<Markers> i agree. and chinese always copy korean music.
<ChristopherNg> Does everyone in Korea learn Tae Kwon Do from school?
<ChristopherNg> or it is rumor?
<ChristopherNg> I like the song! thank you
<ChristopherNg> Haha, Here is funny Chinese song by Alan Tam http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-0xIisUBw8
<ChristopherNg> OLD disco lights
<ChristopherNg> ;p
<ChristopherNg> i think i watch the movie tonight
<Markers> just Tae Kwon Do is sports.
<Markers> not always learn.
<Seony> ChristopherNg: TKD is not a required. it's optional.
<ChristopherNg> Seony: did you do it?
<Seony> But, all korean men are supposed to learn it during the military service instead.
<Seony> and basically korean men are so much interested in diverse marial arts.
<Seony> not only TKD
<ChristopherNg> im really like actor Ji-tae Yu he is big actor ?
<Seony> he's major.
<ChristopherNg> ;p
<Markers> right
<ChristopherNg> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m41c53j8CM1r9575ro1_400.jpg Bad Day at the office
<Markers> i like him :D
<ChristopherNg> ;p
<ChristopherNg> I need to go, I will be back later
<ChristopherNg> Q/
<Markers> that is picture in old boy?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 지 할말만 하고 바로 나가네
<Markers> 아 한국말 하실줄 아시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 그래도 영어공부 되고 좋네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 아까 공지사항 보셨죠? ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 네 관리자신거 보고 놀랫어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 놀랄거 까지야... ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 한국분이라고 말 하시는거는 봤는데 제2동포인가 싶어서 계속 영어 썻다는 ㅠ
<Seony> 저 영어 잘 못해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 대충 씨부리는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 영어 엄청 잘하시는거 같은데 ;;;
<Markers> 근데 Ng가 무슨 성이인가용?
<Seony> 네. 베트남 사람들 흔한 성이에요
<Markers> 아까 제일 처음에 그런 말이 나온거 같던데
<Markers> 아 베트남 사람이예요?
<Seony> 아까 그 사람도 영어가 좀 부자연스러워서... 제가 대충 씨부려도 괜찮은거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아까 말로는 영국인이라네요. 아마 영국에 사는 베트남 사람이겠죠
<Markers> 아하.
<Markers> 아 오늘 우분투에서 쿠분투로 바꿧는데
<Markers> 우분투 좀 익숙해질려다가 쿠분투로 다시 바꾸니 아무것도 모르는 시절로 돌아가는 거 같아서 =ㅅ=;;
<Seony> 좀 많이 다르긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 저 혹시 우분투 사용자 사이트도 관리를 하시는건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 저는 로코팀 가입승인이랑 여기 IRC까지만 관리해요
<Markers> 그렇구나;
<Markers> 글을 올렷는데
<Markers> 글타래를 엄한 곳에 올린거 같아서 ;;
<Seony> 네. 거기는 제가 권한이 없습니다.
<Markers> 저 혹시 우분투를 잘 쓸려면 어떻게 해야되나요? 이게 질문이 좀 어이 없기도 하지만;;
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 듀얼부팅 하지마시고 우분투로만 모든걸 다 해결하려고 하다보면 금방 늘 거에요
<Markers> 흠..
<Markers> 현재 지금 버츄얼박스에 우분투
<Markers> 설치하고서 쓰고는 있는데
<Markers> 네이티브로 우분투 설치 할려니 안되는게 너무 많은 거 같아서 '';; 모르는 거일테지만..
<Seony> 음... 규칙 읽으셨죠? 여기서는 말 끊어치시면 제가 무쟈게 싫어합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 아 네 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 원래 처음엔 다 불편한데, 사실은 성격 문제에요. 꾸준히 쓰느냐 못쓰느냐...
<Markers> 얼른 고쳐야지 ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 꾸준히 못써서... ㅎㅎ 그래서 서버만 써요
<Markers> 그게 제일 크게 사용하는 기능이 먼가 싶어서 생각을 해봣었는데요.
<Markers> 웹 서핑이 가장 크길래 거기서 따로 생각을 해보니깐 activeX를 많이 사용하는 것 같아서.
<Markers> 찾아보니 와인으로 ie를 돌릴수는 있다는 얘기가 있긴 하던데 잘 지원이 안된다고 하더라구요. 실제로 해보지는 않았지만.
<Seony> 음... 액티브 엑스가 문제군요...
<Markers> 네. 제일 큰게 그거죠;;
<Markers> 인터넷뱅킹도 가끔씩 쓰곤 하는데 요새 시대가 좋아져서 우분투 된다고는 나와잇는데 실제로 써보지를 않앗고 아마 activeX필요하지 않을까 싶기도 하고....
<yemharc_> 인터넷 뱅킹은 폰으로 해결하면 되긴 합니다만
<Markers> 음...폰으로 공인인증서 관련해서 업무가 되던가요 ''?;;
<Markers> 서비스를 하던가....
<yemharc_> 관공서는 x이라 없다고 보면 되고
<yemharc_> 은행은 다 있습니다.
<Markers> 흠....
<Markers> 그래도 IE에서 액티브 엑스가 ;;
<yemharc_> 그게 더 불편해요
<yemharc_> 폰은 AX가 필요없거든요
<Markers> 아뇨아뇨 인터넷 뱅킹은 그걸로 한다고 쳐도 'ㅅ';;
<yemharc_> 어떤 사이트들을 사용하시길래 AX에 연연하시나요
<yemharc_> 요즘엔 관공서 관련 아니면 필요없을텐데요
<Markers> 그런가요?
<Markers> 헐. 우분투 죽어버렷나;; 멈춰버렷네;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 우분투용 뱅킹은
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ssl이용한 뱅킹이 아닌
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 엑티브를 대체할 다른 프로그램 깔고 그걸로 하는거에요
<yemharc_> 자바로 만든거였던가요
<yemharc_> 여튼 그다지 신뢰성 있는 물건은 아니에요
<Markers> 네에..
<Markers> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=8173 저 혹시 이렇게 꾸밀려면 어떤 게 필요한가요 -ㅅ-;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : lxde던가에 이것저것 올린거같기도하고...
<yemharc_> KDE 맞아요
<yemharc_> Markers: http://kde-look.org/
<Markers> 오오미 영어다!
<Markers> 테마를 바꾸면 되는건가요?
<yemharc_> 대부분 올라와 있는 테마 포스팅 안에 설치법이 들어있어요
<Markers> 음. 아이콘이랑 이것저것 다 바꿧나보네 '';;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아아 저런거군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제경우 실용성 없으면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한방 적용법 없으면 안 해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 처음에는 하겠지만
<Markers> ㅎㅎ;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 밀고나서 다시 할려면 귀찮거든요-_-;
<yemharc_> 튜닝의 끝은 순정입니다
<yemharc_> .............
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저처럼 한두달에 한번씩 os밀어버리는 인간에게
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 귀찮은 디자인 튜닝 허구한날 하라면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 할거같나요?
<acooda> [URL] http://acooda.com/down/screen/20120614_205647.png
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한두번이나 하지 반년도 못 가요
<Markers> 보통 한두달에 한번씩 밀면...설정한거 백업해두지 않나요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 백업은 해두지만
<acooda> Markers: 우선 테마 저런식으로 kde-look에서 가져올수 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저런 디자인등은 백업 못해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 왜냐하면 쓰다가 미세수정하거나하면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 결국 위치등 다 바뀌어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 결국 새로하는거랑 큰 차이없음
<acooda> Markers: 저걸로 꾸며보시고 나중에 수작업으로 좀더 커스텀 해보세요 :)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 설치 안 한다정도의 차이인데
<Markers> acooda님 저창을 어떻게 여나요? 아까보니깐 찾는데 좀 애를 먹기는 햇는데 저랑 나타나는 창이 좀 다른거 같아 보이던데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이런건 설치파일 백업해두면 될 문제니 큰 의미 없어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 결론은 영구고정이던지
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한방에 되어야해요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금껄 백업해서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다음 밀고 그대로 재적용
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이런게 되야해요
<Markers> 아 갑자기
<acooda> 다 시스템 설정에 있어요
<acooda> 대부분 겉모양같은
<Markers> 버츄얼박스에서 돌던 우분투가 멈추더니 안된다 -ㄱ;;;
<acooda> 모양새 설정부분은
<acooda> 가져오기 버튼이 있어요 그걸 통해서 가져오시면 대요
<Markers> 그 머지 바탕화면을 바꿀려고 한번 시도해 보니깐 그냥 바탕화면이 있는 인터넷 주소로 링크가 되던데 '';;
<acooda> 시스템 설정을 통해서 꾸미는 부분은 한계가 있어요. 제대로 가져오지 못하는 테마들도 많고요
<Markers> 그렇군요.
<acooda> 그부분은 수동으로 해주셔야되는데 우선 천천히 적응하시면 될거에요 'ㅡ'
<Markers> 우분투에서 c 코딩은 그냥 gcc 다들 이용하시나요?
<acooda> 씨쪽은 잘 몰라서 'ㅡ';
<Markers> 'ㅅ';;;
<acooda> 컴파일은 gcc이요하겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 리눅스에선 씨 ide뭘 쓸라나 'ㅡ';;
<Markers> 이거 쿠분투 처음 로그인 할때 하드디스크 이미지 나오고 지구본 나오고 하는거 동영상인가요?;;
<acooda> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ;
<Markers> 로그인 해서 들어가면 나오는거 ''
<acooda> 그것도 바꿀수 있어요
<Markers> 이거 머라고 부르는가요?
<acooda> 그부분이
<acooda> 혹시 영문인가요?
<Markers> 그냥 이미지만 막 뜨다가 사라져서 'ㅅ';;;
<acooda> 한글이면 시스템설정 ->작업공간 모양 ->시작화면
<acooda> 여기서도 시작화면 테마 가져오기 가능하고요
<acooda> 전 기본적으로 설치된것중에 kubuntu라고 되있는걸 사용해요 깔끔해요
<Markers> whois 이거 왜 내가 usa에서 접속한걸로 나오지 '';;
<acooda> 'ㅡ'?
<acooda> 웹으로 접속 하신거에요?
<Markers> 네네
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 시스템 설정 > 작업공간 모양 > 창장식 에서
<Markers> 새로운 내용 얻기에서 제일 처음꺼 다운 받을려니 html 파일이라고 나오네요 -_-;;
<acooda> 그런것들은 수동 설치 해줘야대요
<acooda> 다른거 시도해보세요 'ㅡ';
<Markers> 수동설치 그냥 직접 다운 받으면 되는거죠?
<acooda> 해당 페이지에서 어떻게 설치해라 나올거에요
<acooda> 없으면 뒤져봐야겠죠 'ㅡ';;;;;
<acooda> 전 골치아픈건 질색이라 설치안해주면 설치 안함 >.<
<Markers> 오
<Markers> 그냥 다운 받으니깐 바로 적용이 되네 따로 다운 받은 파일 안 찾아줘도 '';;
<Markers> 보통 웹에서 다운 받은것들은 홈디렉토리 아래에 설치 되나요?
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;
<acooda> 웹으로 연결된거들은 설치 방법 읽어보시고 설치 하셔야될거에요
<Markers> 근데 이런건 원래 kde에서만 제공 되는 것들인가요?
<Markers> 우분투에서 이런거 못 본거 같은데 몰랏던걸까;;
<acooda> gnome-look.org
<acooda> 이것도 있긴 있어요 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 자동 설치 해주는건 잘 모르겠네요
<yemharc_> 대부분의 창관리자-look.org 사이트들이 있어요
<acooda> 전 수동으로 설치한건 아이콘 밖에 'ㅡ';;
<Markers> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> ghost 테마가 확 끌린다 우왕
<Markers> 신세계네요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 저처럼 속도에 민감하지 않으시면 사용하는데 큰 문제 없을거에요
<acooda> kde가 체감속도가 빠르지 않아요
<Markers> 속도에 민감하기는 한데 ;;
<Markers> 지금 최대한 버츄얼박스 위에 돌아가는거니 느린거다 이러고 버티고 있는데 ㅎㄷ...
<acooda> 그럼 창효과 다 끄고 사용하셔야 될듯 'ㅡ'
<acooda> kde 데스크탑 효과과 썩 빠릿하지 않은 편이에요
<acooda> 옥시즌 같은경우도 에니메이션땜에 더 더디고 보이고요
<yemharc_> lxde를 추천합니다
<acooda> 근데 이런 기능들 사용 안하게 되면 가벼운 윈도우 메니저로 넘어가시는게 좋아요
<acooda> kde사용하는데 사양 문제 안댄다는 사람들의 메니저임 ㅎㅎ;;;;
<Markers> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=107902
<Markers> 이게 굉장히 몽환적이고 좋은거 같은데 ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저도 에디터로 편집후 gcc돌리는
<Markers> 혹시 MFC 할때는 어떻게 하시나요 -ㅅ-;;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 사항이 받쳐주는 요즘컴이면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : kde도 가벼워요 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 애초에 에어로떡보다 가벼우니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음....그땐 vc로;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 랄까 mfc안 써요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : (랄까 쓸줄 모름)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : C로 건드는건 바이너리등의 일부가 전부임
<acooda> kde 초반엔 nepomuk 검색엔진과 kwin때문에 스트레스 엄청 받았었어요 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 나머진 더 후세대 고위언어(?)인 java등에 의존해버리죠;
<acooda> 최악이였죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 사항이 다들 높아져서 웬만한건 저런걸로 짜도 괜찮고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그럭저럭 os독립적이니까요
<acooda> 아직도 그 잔재가 남아서 nepomuk기능은 완전 꺼버리고 사용하죠
<Markers> 그게 무슨 기능이길래 ''
<acooda> 인덱싱 기능인건 같은데
<acooda> 전 잇점을 몰라서 걍 끄고 사는;;
<acooda> 컴터도 느린편이라 'ㅡ';;;
<acooda> kwin쪽은 그래픽 드라이버땜에 그런거였는지
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<acooda> 씨퓨 점유율 항상 많이 잡고 있고 느리고 문제가 많았었죠
<acooda> kdes 4버젼때는 .8로 넘어오면서 많이 개선되었고요
<Markers> 배경 화면은 어떻게 바꾸는거죠 'ㅅ';;
<acooda> 한달 간격으로 전체 패치를 해주는데 기분상으로는 좋은데 상당히 귀찮음 'ㅡ';;;
<Markers> 아 데스크톱 설정이구나 '';;
<Markers> 쿠분투 설치하고 살짝살짝 손 댄지 8시간이나 지낫네 'ㅅ'
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 집에왔어요
<Markers> 저 혹시 리눅스에서는 게임 머 되는게 잇나요 '';;
<acooda> 게임은 잘 모르겠지만 우분투 게시판 보시면 게임에 관한 글이 있어요
<acooda> 험블이였나 기억이 잘안나네요
<acooda> 게임 검색해서 살살 찾아보세요 ㅎ
<Markers> 음...
<Markers> 먼가 알면 알수록 세계가 커져가고 잇다 ;ㅁ;
<acooda> 국내 온라인 게임이나 이런건 지지치셔야 대고요 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 저같은경우는 플레쉬 게임도 버벅이는..ㅠ
<Markers> wow는 국외 온라인게임이니 지지 안쳐도 되는건가..?;;
<Markers> =ㅅ=;;;
<Markers> 저 리눅스에서 압축 푸는게 tar 명령인가요?
<yemharc_> 퇴근합니다
<Markers> 안녕히가세요 'ㅅ'
<Markers>  acooda님 계시나요?
<Seony> 자러갑니다.
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : .
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 피곤하네요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난 불면증
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> passinger : .....
<bridgebot> passinger : 전 지금 누우면 잘꺼 같은데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 부럽
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 놀자
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아가들아!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ChristopherNg> Q/
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아름다운 밤이에요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 술먹고 둘어와서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 자다가 깼네요;
<umttumt> 혹이 깨어 있으신분 안계신가요?
<umttumt> ...
<sangho> umttumt 저요
<umttumt> 아... 이 늦은 시간에... 왜 안주무시고;
<sangho> 네;;
<sangho> 그러게요;;
<sangho> 자러 가 보겠슴돠...
<umttumt> 안녕히....주무세요
<umttumt> 저는 술먹고 들어와서 좀전에 깼는데 언제 다시 잘 수 있을지;; 걱정이네요;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음냐
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안주무시나요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이제 맵케싱만 걸어두고 자야죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지금보니 기존 케싱한거
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 무려 3월 11일꺼네요-_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 하핫; 남은 시간 600분 넘는 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 구글맵 10~19단계
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 인근 반경 100km정도를 싹 다 긁어라고 시키니 저러네요 (전국도 아닌데;)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아마 1.6기가정도?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여튼 저도 자야겠음
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 무슨일 하시길레... 구글맵을
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕히 주무세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw web-mihon.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [APNIC] 219.94.203.159 : SAKURA Internet Inc. (SAKURA-OSAKA, 219.94.128.0-219.94.255.255)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv web-mihon.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Apache
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐킈 사쿠라 인터넷이었군
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw mamayaku.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [APNIC] 202.218.250.113 : Japan Network Information Center (JPNIC-NET-JP, 202.216.0.0-202.219.255.255)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv mamayaku.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Apache/2.2.3 (Red Hat) DAV/2 mod_auth_pgsql/2.0.3 PHP/5.2.11 mod_python/3.2.8 Python/2.4.3 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 SVN/1.6.11 mod_perl
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 쓰레기같은 모듈 많이 붙어있네
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv debian.org
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 접속 실패
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 요새 데비안 인기 있나...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv debian.or.jp
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) DAV/2 SVN/1.5.1 mod_ssl/2.2.9 OpenSSL/0.9.8g
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv vinelinux.org
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : nginx/1.2.0
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw vinelinux.org
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [APNIC] 202.212.191.130 : Japan Network Information Center (JPNIC-NET-JP, 202.212.0.0-202.215.255.255)
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 젠장 또 밤샜네;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 으아;
<bridgebot> ^-^ : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 으으 출근 해야게네
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-15
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 냠냠
<razGon_UNT> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_UNT> 후.. 아침이 힘드네요.
<razGon_UNT> 워드프레스 그것은 또다른 공부의 길....ㅠㅠ
<laen0k> 안녕하세요~ 하하 워드프레스 상당히 복잡한가바요
<razGon_UNT> 그게 아니라. 태생적인 문제죠.
<razGon_UNT> 제가 기초가 부족하니. 뭘 새로 한다는게 어렵죠. 그리고 배우려고 하니. 많은 글들이 두렵습니다 ㅎ
<razGon_UNT> 뭐 되도 그만 안되도 그만이긴한데. FTP에 기본으로 설정되는 디렉토리가  웹서버 설정되는 디렉토리와 동일하게 할 수 있나요?
<laen0k> 그건 ftp서버든지 웹서버든지 환경설정을 하면 되지 않을까요?
<laen0k> 웹서버 어떤거 쓰시나요?
<laen0k> 그래도 워드프레스가 한글페이지가 있군요 접근이 그나마 용이하겠어요
<laen0k> 오 sysvbanner란걸 설치해봤는데 신기하네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<laen0k> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 출근들 하셨어요?
<yemharc> 안타깝게도 회사입니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안타깝네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : (....)
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 냠냠
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 금요일
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 샤랄랄라~
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 금요일이네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 오늘은 집에서 쉬어야겠다.....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ......
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 오늘 심야 영화 볼 수 있으려나...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 어제 또 술먹고 집에 들어왔더니
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 바가지를 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐킈 사쿠라기님
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 냠냠
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 바가지는 국경을 초월하나보네요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그런것 같네요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 요즘 뭐 좋은노래 없을까요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 추천좀 해주세요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 요즘 제이슨 므라즈꺼 듣고있는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아하
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 이것도 너무 많이 들었더니 지겨워졌....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 몇곡 몰라서..
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : http://lifehacker.com/5918596/dropbox-adds-automatic-camera-uploads-to-ios-gives-away-3gb-of-free-space
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : Dropbox Adds Automatic Camera Uploads to iOS, Gives Away 3GB of Free Space
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 아이폰 사용자면 3gb받으셈
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐 좋네요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 아이폰 빌려서 내꺼도 3gb늘려야지
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 난 예비 아이폰 사용자니까
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 우후후후훗
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지금은 뭐쓰세요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 거지같은 넥서스원요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 안드로이드 정떨어져요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 예비 아이폰 사용자로써 요즘 일일무료앱 사이트에서 무료앱만 주구장창 모으고 있네요 -ㅅ-;
<yemharc> 억......
<yemharc> 카메라 동기화 하니 growl 알림이 화면을 가려요;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 골수 안드로이드 유저로서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : IOS는 다 좋은대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맘대로 못하는개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 열불터집니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 탈옥하면 무조건 너님 AS없음..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레벨이니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 안드로이드도 써보면 속터져요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 개인적으로는 빨리 윈도우즈 8 X86 테블릿들이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 3G나 4G로 나와주면 좋겠음
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 안드로이드도 루팅하면 as안됨
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 각 제조회사별 as를 봐도
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 국내에서는 삼성빼고는 애플이 그나마 좋은편인것 같아요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 사후지원까지 포함하면 애플이 1위...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 저는 핸드폰은 그냥 피쳐가 좋던데;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드는 역루팅등
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 회이크 치기가 쉽죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사후지원?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 애플은 사후지원 ... 그다지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아무튼
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 리퍼가 ;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드나 iso나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 맘대로 못써서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 속에서 천불터집니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하고 싶어하는게 하나도 안되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 예을들어 irc 경우에
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그냥 컴퓨터를 들고 다니셔야겠는데요....
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ios에서의 irc들은 irc가 "일반 문자"인양
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 디자인들이 그렇습니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 핸드폰에 너무 많은걸 바라는게 아니신지;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거 풍성형 메시지있죠?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 짜증지대입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 레티나인대도 레티나급으로 제대로 써먹지도 못하개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 자리 펑펑 낭비
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 무인코딩 동영상 문제는 뭐앱 쓰면 그나마 패스고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : irc를 안드로이드 쪽에서 말해보자면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 바라는 닥 1가지 기능을 아무놈의 irc도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 구현을 안해주더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아 있긴있었어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한 80%정도만족도로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대 그 irc는 ecu-kr 언어셋 없습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 닥치고 utp-8로 움직임
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기다가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 돈 마누언에 육박하는 유료앱입니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 만원
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 만원이라도 ecu-kr까지 지원됫으면 구매햇겟지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ecu-kr을 철저하게 씹더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 애플쪽에서는 플래쉬가 문제고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 물론 안스는게 낫지만 필요할떈써야된다구요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 옴드님
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 기다리는겁니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : X86 즉
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 인텔의 아톰이나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : amd의 트리니티 정도를 사용한 테블릿이면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 충분히 제가 생각한 정도로 쓸수있을겁니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다만 이게 3G나 4Gdㅔ 연결도니거ㅏㄴ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 빨리 좋은결과 있으시길;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 따1개밖에 못봣어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가격 자체가 안드로메다인
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 슬레이트.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 설마 X86 기반 으로 윈도 8을 안낼리는 없을태니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 4G모뎀류만 어찌달아주면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 생각한대로 되겠죠
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 플래쉬는 개인적으로 싫어하기에 안되는게 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저도 싫어합니다만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 필요한대가 몇군대씩잇어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 자주는 안가지만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 파코즈라던지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런곳은 메뉴판이 다 플래쉽니다
<bridgebot> mog422 : 미리나이루2, 안드로이드 irc 클라이언트는 andchat이 가장 쓸만한거같은데..
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 플래쉬 아니면 안되는곳은 안가버립니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 게임들 중에 보통 웹런쳐 스는곳은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 스타트 퍼튼이 플래쉬
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : andchat가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그나마 60%정도의 만족률이라서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "쓰고는"잇습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하지만 쓰면서도 ㅅㅄㅄㅂ 거리고있죠
<bridgebot> mog422 : 흠...
<bridgebot> mog422 : 이상하게 느리긴하지만..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 플레쉬는 너무 미워하지 마세요...
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 아뇨 ax만큼 미워할거예요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 플레쉬 덕분에 우리가 오인용이라는 우리 삶의 교과서를
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 얻을 수 있었잖아요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 뭔가 만들려고하면 플래쉬가 다 가로막고 있어요 -ㅅ-;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : mog422 님
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 휴대기기에서 irc에서 가장 쓰기 좋앗다고 평가하는놈은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : zsirc라는 물건이에요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 물론 이놈도 치명적인 약점이 3가지 잇습니다만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금시댈에 누가 개발한다면 해결할수 있을거라고 보는대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 손댈 사람이 없죠
<yemharc> 모바일 IRC(?)의 가장 큰 문제는 영어/특문 키보드라 생각합니다
<yemharc> (...)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아뇨
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런 부분은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쉽개 되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 문제느 한국어언어셋이 문젭니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ecu-kr
<bridgebot> mog422 : zsirc라..
<Seony> 안드로이드 4개월 체험해본 바로는... 일단 적어도 몇년간은 전혀 쓰고싶지 않습니다... ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 치명적인 약점 그놈의 3개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1. 그냥 화면만 끄면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 화면이 다시는 안켜집니다
<yemharc> Seony: LTE되고 더 심해졌습니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 2. 채널 오토조인이 안됩니다.
<yemharc> 자고 일어나면 애가 굶어죽어서 알람이 안 울려요......
<Seony> yemharc: 배터리요?
<Seony> 헐...
<bridgebot> mog422 : 저도 써본 기억은 나는데 제 기기에서는 화면이 다시 켜졌던걸로 기억하는데
<Seony> 그게 안드로이드 쓰면서 제일 스트레스 받던 거였는데...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 3. 색글 테그 하이퍼태그 등 태그가 안먹습니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 으음?
<yemharc> 친구녀석이 LTE폰 쓰는데 그렇게 회사 하루 지각하고선 알람시계를 사더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 아이폰 쓰나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그거 스나
<yemharc> 서버개발자라 폰을 꺼놓지는 못하고......
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런 면은 거기서 거기던대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아이폰 같은것도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 달랑 몃시간만에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 배터리 박살낸적이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한두번이 아니라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 댓기시간은 항시 어뎁터는 필수입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 요세 기기는
<yemharc> 아뇨 그래도 베터리 70퍼 상태에서 꺼놓고 잘 뿐인데 굶어죽는건 심하죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 안드로이다느 ios가 문제가 아니라
<yemharc> 딱히 뭘 돌린것도 아닌데
<Seony> 쓰면서 배터리 달면 이해라도 가죠... 밤에 잠자고 일어났더니 방전되는 안드로이드는 스트레스 그 자체...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 배터리 기술이 더 발전하지않는한 답없어욧
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 순전히 기기이상인대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 써온 안드로이드 기기들만 봐ㅣ도 그런 이상한 일은 없엇는대요
<Seony> 제가 안드로이드 4대 써봤는데, 잠자는 7시간 동안 배터리가 90% 이상 남는 안드로이드는 한대도 없었어요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 기기이상입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 딲잘라 말할수 있어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭐뭐뭐 쓰셧어요?
<Seony> 게다가 안드로이드 유저들은 푸쉬도 꺼놓고 쓴다더라구요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 싱크 항시 켠뫃고 습니다.
<Seony> 블루투스에 와이파이두요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하루 웨[ㄴ나절은 버텨요
<yemharc> 기기이상은 아닌게, 그 베터리 방전의 주요 요인이 푸쉬알람하고 드롭박스/에버노트 싱크입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 불투는 아예안쓰니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 끄죠
<yemharc> 그거 끄면 죽지는 않아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 와이파이는 쓸때만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 핫키로 킴
<Seony> 제가 쓰는 아이폰4는 블루투스, 와이파이, 푸쉬, 이메일, 드랍박스, 페북, 트위터 다 켜도 잠 8시간 자고일어났을 때 배터리가 94% 이상 살아있습니다...
<yemharc> 음..... 그 부분이 제가 아이폰 안드로이드 두 기종 다 근 2년씩 쓰고 느낀 가장 큰 차이점입니다
<Seony> 이 정도도 안따라주는 안드로이드는 절대 쓰고싶지 않아요
<yemharc> 전 안드로이드->아이폰으로 넘어간 케이스인데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 글쎄요 저같은 경우는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런 클라우딩 기능은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 깡그리 무시합니다.
<yemharc> 안드로이드 쓸 떄에는 항상 신경써서 블투 와이파이 등등 켜고 끄고 했는데,  아이폰은 쓰건말건 블투 와이파이 다 켜놓고 신경도 안 쓰게 되더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하지만 구글 계정 싱크는 항상 켜놓고 있꼬
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 카카오톡은 스다가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 집어치운지가 좀 됫고
<Seony> yemharc: 네. 제말이 바로.... 그런것에 신경쓰고싶지 않은거죠.
<Seony> 그런거 신경 안써도 알아서 잘 굴러가는거...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그게 "제약에 따른 최적화빨"
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 인거죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 전 그게 싫습니다.
<yemharc> 저는 그 부분도 좀 이해가 안 갑니다
<yemharc> 안드로이드 루팅 쉽고 루팅한 다음에 이것저것 만지고 하는 재미 충분히 있습니다.
<yemharc> 반대로 아이폰은 탈옥하는 과정이 안드로이드에 비해 좀 복잡한게 사실이죠
<yemharc> 그런데 말이죠. 그렇게 루팅하고 탈옥한 다음 결국 뭘 하나요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 취향대로 꾸미거나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 시스템 파라매터값을 손보죠
<yemharc> 아이폰은 순정에선 안되는 'LOOK' 커스터마이징이 절반이고, 나머지가 고급자용(?) 시스템 수정입니다.
<yemharc> 반대로 안드로이드는 루팅 이유의 1/3은 필요없는 어플을 지우는거고, 1/3은 커펌, 그리고 나머지가 커스터마이징이죠
<yemharc> 이건 딱히 까는게 아니라 있는 그대로를 말하는겁니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 사실이니까요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아무튼
<Seony> yemharc: 더 짜증나는건, 메모리 관리를 위해서 또 다른 메모리 관리 앱을 사야한다는점...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ISO나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저한태는 둘다 똑같이 까입니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다만 안드로이드는 그나마 뜯어고칠 수단이나
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 방법 혹은 절차의 간편함
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이 있으니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제가 더 선호하는것 뿐이지
<yemharc> 흠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드도 짜증나긴 매한가집니다
<yemharc> 안드로이드폰 뭐뭐 사용해 보셨나요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 디자이어 스트릭 HD2 안드로 원 드로이드 드로이드2 글로벌
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이네요
<yemharc> 이게 넥서스 계열은 fastboot oem unlock 한줄이면 루팅이 되는데
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뭐 중간에 안드로이드 아닌게 하나 끼였네..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러고보니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<yemharc> 막상 다른 녀석들은.......
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고
<yemharc> 결국 롬 덮어씌우고 뭐 이런거 생각하면 탈옥이랑 과정 자체가 똑같아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 대여해서 사용해본 안드로이드 폰 까지 언급하자면 디자이어 HTC g1, 아트릭스, 모토글램 모토믹스,테이크 드로이드3
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정도네요
<yemharc> 저는 솔직히 '모바일 폰'이란 단말기로 평가하자면 안드로이드보다 윈7폰에 더 높은 점수를 주겠습니다.
<Seony> 저도 역시.
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 폰보단 컴퓨터에 가까워요
<Seony> 윈7폰 괜찮더라구요.
<yemharc> 일반 사용자가 사용하기 어려워하는 점 까지도요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : isoi보단
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드를 십십거리면서도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 스는 이유가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건지도요
<yemharc> 대부분 그렇죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : pc랑 크게차이는 안나니까요
<yemharc> 사실 저도 초기에는 가지고 놀기 좋아서 안드로이드를 사용했으니까요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런 연유로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 윈도우즈 8 테블릿이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 와이브로나 LTE에
<yemharc> 근데 전 장난감도 되는 폰을 원한거였는데 이건 장난감만 되서 문제였죠
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : s-eony : 제 넥서스원은 배터리 항상 넉넉해요. 자고 일나도요. 메모리가 적어서 어플을 몇개 설치 못하거든요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 연동되서 나오는것만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 목빠지게 기다립니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 배터리는 이미 관심 밖입니다 전
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "원하는개 되느냐 안되ㅏㅏ느냐"
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가 문제니까요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 어플 많이 사면 뭐해 설치를 못하는데 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금 실사폰은
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로원인대
<Seony> 조류독감: 네. 그게 레퍼런스폰인가 그래서 그렇다고 하더라구요... 제가 썼던 건 제조사가 강제로 넣은 앱들이 너무 많았었어요..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이것도 사양덕에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ㄲ라아보야 헛수고
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 미리나이루2: 앞서 말한 IRC관련해서는 OS문제가 아니라 앱 개발자가 어떻게 개발하느냐의 문제 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 인 앱들이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 한두개가 아니죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 앱개발자들이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해줄 눈치가 없으니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 전 쓰고 싶은거
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 쓰려고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 기다리는거죠
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 앱의 문제를 OS의 문제로 확대하시는것 같아서요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 확대가 아니라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 각종 앱들이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 개발방향이 다 그런식으로 달아가서
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 다른 에를 들자면
<yemharc> 조류독감 // 아, 지금 얘기들은 확대해석같은게 아니라 얘기하다 보니 흘러온거에요;;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 뷰어 앱들도 그래요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : pdf 듀어 라던지
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 웹브라우저 경우에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 페이지 단위로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아래로 스크롤해줄수잇는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 하드웨어적으로 버턴 지정이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안되요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 네버
<yemharc> 그러고 보면 파일 넣고 뺴고 조작하고, 이런건 확실히 안드로이드 압승이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드건 ios건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 없어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우니도우즈에서는 어느부라우저건
<Seony> yemharc: 저는 전화기에서까지 그걸 하고싶진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : pageup/down 키면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 끝나는 일이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아무것도 할수가 업쇼ㅛ죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 무조건 손으로 드래그해야합니다
<yemharc> Seony: 하지만 급할때 USB로 작동해 주는건 좀 고맙긴 해요 ㅎㅎ (별다른 어플 필요없이)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : pdf볼때
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 적정 비율로 확대해서
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : yemharc 흘러온 이야기를 말하는게 아니라 제가 업무중이다보니 바로 끼어들지를 못해서요. irc에서 오토조인이나 색글 태그 같은건 OS수준이 아니라 앱 개발자의 취향(?)으로 봐야하는게 아닌가 싶어서요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 고정된 단위로 넘김넘긴하고 픈대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 페이지 넘어가면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 확대비율이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 우너상 복구되는 경우도 있고요
<yemharc> 조류독감 // 네 맞습니다
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ... 사람 속에서 천불터져요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 취향이 문제가 아니라
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 각 모바일 ㅐs가 개발자들에개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해주는 토대가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "그런거 만들어" 라는 거죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까 저같은 마이너하고 매니악한
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 유저 취향은 가뿐하게 무시
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 특히 고런건
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 마이너+매니아 취향은 언제 어디서나 대부분 무시당합니다.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 윈 7폰에서 제가 가루가 되도록 깨부수고 싶고
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그게 모바일이라고 다른건 아니지요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 실재 윈7폰을
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 가루가 되도록 까는 이유가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그겁니다ㅓ
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 매트로 UI머더 뻐커
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 어떻개든 '할수는 잇는"
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : PC환경하곤 다르개
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아주 첡저하게 무시ㄱ당한다는게 문제죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : mirc 가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : pc에서 비주류던가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그런거하곤 좀 다르죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아무튼 사용자 경험이던가요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그부분을 각 유저한태 맞춤할수 없이
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 강요한다는거
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 짜증납니다
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 음...뭔가 좀 이상하네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 조류독감님 이런겁니다
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : mirc가 윈도PC에서는 irc 클라중에서 가장 많은 유저를 보유하고 있는게 사실이고 한국에서만봐도 90%이상 차지한다고 예측은 하지만요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그 wm 시절 같은때는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 스펙이 철저하게 안되니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 "참고 넘어가지"
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 였는대
<Seony> 그게 "강요"가 아니라, 프로그래머가 그렇게 만들었으니 맘에 들면 쓰고 안들면 쓰지 마라 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지금 시대에서는 "되는대도 못하개 막아!?!"
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 정도의 ㅇ니식이죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그렇다고 취향대로 바꾸려고공부하려고
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 제 이야기 마저하자면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 들고 앉아보니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그게 또 뜯대로 되는건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아니더라구요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 다들 mirc를 쓰지만 마이너+매니아들은 같은 mirc를 쓰더라도 스크립트를 만들어서 변형해서 쓰지요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 조금 더 심한애들은 이게 mirc가 맞나 싶을정도로 바꿔쓰고요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저같은 경우는 그런 수준까진 분명아니죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그러니까
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : UI를 나한태 맏는쪽으로 땡겨스고 싶은대
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 저같은 사람은 윈도7 설치된 PC에서 putty로 리눅스 접속해서 screen+irssi로 쓰고요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저혀 못고치게 해놓고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 있으니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 문제죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 고치려고 도전은 해봣는대
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : mirc도 제작자는 고치지 못하게 하고 있어요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : oTL.. 직고 그냥 쓰고 있습니다
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 허용 한도내에서 수정해서 쓰는 사람이 있고 그 한도를 넘어서 수정하는 사람도 있는거죠.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 아무튼
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : andchat에
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : mirc처럼 옆에 채널 유저 리스트만
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 지우너되면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 더 크게 불만은 없는대요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그걸 지우너하는건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 테블릿뿐이란거죠
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 거기다가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : "허니컴이상"
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이란느 제약도
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그게 취향의 차이입니다.
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 제가봐도 andchat제작자는
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 옆에 채널유저리스트를 같이 보여주면
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 텍스트를 뿌릴 공간이 줄어들기때문에 그렇게 안한거겠지요.
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그부분은 구현한
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : irc의 경우는
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 utp-8만으로
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 인코딩해놧습니다
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 그것도 취향이잖아요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그래서 도한번 OTL..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 그 앱은 유료..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 9천 얼만가..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 진짜로 진심으로 ecu-kr만 지우너도니다면 사줫을탠대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 피드벡 넣어도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 양쪽다 깔끔하게 씹더군요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그리고 안드로이드에 다른 불만인건
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안드로이드 마켓
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 플레이스토어 문제
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제작자한태 무너가 피드벡을 주고 싶어도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 참 어렵개 해놧던..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> mog422 : 흠..
<bridgebot> mog422 : 인코딩 하나 추가하는건 일도 아닐텐데 말이죠..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 근대도
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 갈끔하게
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 씹더라구요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 피드벡 주고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 업뎃햇다길래 햇구나!
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 해서보니
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그냥 버그픽스
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 깔금하게 씹혓음
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 출근했어요
<Seony> 헛... 저는 퇴근 30분 전...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 저도 근무중이긴한대
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 오늘이 마지막 근무일이라.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 음?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아이폰으로 3기가라....
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 삼성경우 4.8기가던가 1년 늘려주던데
<razGon_UNT> imsu: 안녕하세요? 오래간만!~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> razGon_UNT: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 아......애플 이번엔 한글화가 너무 지나쳤어요
<yemharc> 한국어 시리는 콩글리쉬 발음이 아니면 영어 인식률이 급격히 하락합니다
<yemharc> (.......)
<razGon_UNT> 원래 한글화가 지나 치면 마린이 해병되는...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 생각해보면 시리 영어발음 자체부터 콩글리쉬긴 합니다
<Seony> 어차피 저는 영어로 쓰니.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> U.K 유나이티드 킹덤 런던의 날씨를........
<yemharc> 딱 한국사람들이 생각하는 그 발음입니다
<yemharc> 이건 애플을 까야하나 드래곤 딕테이션을 까야하나 (...먼산)
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 좋네요
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 어차피 내 발음은 콩글리쉬니까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이제 슬슬 퇴근준비를...
<yemharc> 조류독감 // 저도 그렇습니다
<yemharc> 음...... 시리는 사투리를 알아들을까나
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : yemharc // 아이폰이 없다는게 함정입니다. ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 조류독감 // ;;;;;
<razGon_UNT> 아웅.. 머릿속이 복잡.
<razGon_UNT> 워드프레스 만들어도 별소용없으므로 일단 콘텐츠부터 제작해야 겟씁니다.
<Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_UNT> http://j.mp/KZCej6
<razGon_UNT> 이런건 이야기 하긴 그렇긴 하지만, 어떻게 생각하세요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 사투리 알아들으면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 개그 멋질듯
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 그건 둘쩨치고
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 제트오디오가
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 벨소리함에 들어있는 mp3 파일을 못찿아오네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 안들외드 제트오디오
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : gma
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠; 확실히 그넘의 시리 인식율 _-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 조류독감님//안드로이드등에서도 개인서버 돌리거나해서 먹일수 있으니 해보시는것도 ^^;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이경우 영어 이외에도 인식하게 가능
<imsu> razGon_UNT, 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> imsu: 오랜만에 오셨네요
<razGon_UNT> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_UNT> 오래간만입니다. ㅎ
<imsu> yemharc, 그러게요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> imsu: 혹시 디아폐인?
<imsu> razGon_UNT, 하나 사주세요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_UNT> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저는 온라인만.ㅋ
<imsu> 오잉 무슨 게임 하시는데요?
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 웃긴해답이 나오네요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 이거 퍼미션 문제네
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ..
<razGon_UNT> imsu: 저는 대항해시대 온라인과 LOL요
<imsu> razGon_UNT, 저두 lol 은 하는데 너무 많이 해서 이제 지겹네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대항해 시대는 무료인가요?
<razGon_UNT> 옙
<razGon_UNT> 무료인데. 프리스타일과 비슷
<razGon_UNT> 이건 시간을 잡아먹는 게임.
<razGon_UNT> 퀘스트 하나 깨는데 3시간 넘게 걸리는 것도 다반사.
<umttumt> 집에서 밤새 놀고
<umttumt> 회사에서 자는
<umttumt> ....
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 여자친구가 영어로 번역된 일본노래 몇개를 보내줬는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 일본어를 영어로 번역하고 나니까... 발라드 곡인데... 가수가 랩을 하고 있네요...
<imsu> razGon_UNT, ㅋㅋ 그렇군요~ ㅋㅋㅋ 전 시험 감독하러 숑숑
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 김선생^java : 안녕들 하세요 :)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 배우 정아율이 생활고에 못이겨서 자살을 했다는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 돈이 어느정도나 없어야... 자살까지 하게 되는건가요...
<bridgebot> w : 우울증 아니였어요?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : http://web.humoruniv.com/board/humor/read.html?table=pds&st=subject&sk=%EB%8F%99%EA%B8%B0&searchday=1month&pg=0&number=404276
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 코난 보신분들 보세요...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 실제로는 우울증보다 돈이 없어서 자살을 했다고 뉴스 기사에 떳던데...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 하지만 의외로 저보다 많이 벌지 않았을까 라는 생각을 해보게 되네요(......)
<yemharc_> 부앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 김여사-밀어서 목숨해제
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 움드드움드: 신인,드라마+CF 찍은 후 금액 못받음 소속사에서는 자기들도 못받았고 촬영 후 3개월 뒤에 주는게 관례라고 말함
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 일단 기사에서 생활고라고는 하는데
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : 과연? 그럴까?라는 생각은 많이 들어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 음...
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 11
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : gmdma
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 11
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw passinger
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [APNIC] 116.48.159.235 : PCCW Limited (PCCW IMS Route Object/NETVIGATOR, 116.48.0.0-116.49.255.255)
<bridgebot> passinger : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !geoip passinger
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 116-48-159-235.static.netvigator.com: HK [Hong Kong]
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw naver.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [APNIC] 202.131.30.11 : NHN (NHN-NET, 202.131.24.0-202.131.31.255)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !geoip naver.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : naver.com: KR [Korea, Republic of]
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !geoip google.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : google.com: US [United States]
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !geoip au.kddi.co.jp
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : au.kddi.co.jp: KR [Korea, Republic of]
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !geoip au.kddi.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : au.kddi.com: JP [Japan]
<bridgebot> 조류독감 : http://news1.kr/articles/704231 떡밥
<Markers> 안녕하세요 :D
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 잠시 재접합니다
<laen0k> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<Seony> Hi
<umttumt> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 저 혹시 GParted 사용해 보신분 계신가요?
<razGon_UNT> Markers: 파티션 잡는거 아닌지요? 그냥 본적은 있지만 거의 쓴적이 없어서요.
<Markers> 아
<Markers> 제가 지금 현재 버츄얼 박스에서 우분투 사용중인데 용량 부족으로 인해서 용량을 늘리긴햇는데 파티션을 늘려주지를 못해서 gparted를 사용해볼려고하는데
<Markers> 사용법을 전혀 모르겟네요 'ㅅ';;;
<Markers> 검색을 해도 썩 이해가 안가고 -_-;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : fdisk를...
<Markers> 저 혹시 부팅할때 cd로 부팅 시킬려면 어떻게 해야되나요? 우분투에서 'ㅅ'?
<razGon_UNT> Markers: 그거는 쉽습니다. 윈도우처럼 바이오스에서 부팅순서를 우선순위에다가 두면 됩니다.
<razGon_UNT> 물론 드라이브에 CD들어가 잇어야 겠지만요.
<Markers> 부팅할때 f2버튼인가 막 누르면 되나요? 윈도우처럼?
<Markers> f2맞나 -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 부팅 순서를 결정하는건 OS가 하는일이 아닙니다;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<Markers> 음;;
<Markers> 정확히 어떻게 해야되는거죠 'ㅅ';;;; 전혀 모르겟네 ㅠㅠ 컴맹이라서 그런가
<laen0k> gparted를 사용해서 파티션 크기를 늘려본적은 없지만 검색해보니 이런 문구가 있네요
<laen0k> 여유 공간이 있음에도 5.5G 만 할당하신거라면 gparted 프로그램을 사용해서 파티션 크기 확장이 가능합니다. 마운트 된 상태로는 불가능하니 라이브 시디로 부팅하셔서 gparted 프로그램 사용해 보세요.
<razGon_UNT> 예 부팅시에 DEL키나 F2를 누르다 보면 바이오스로 들어갑니다.
<razGon_UNT> Markers: 거기서 booting pro---라고 있습니다. 그거에서 CD-rom을 상위로 옳기시면 됩니다.
<Markers> 그냥 다시 설치하기로 결정했네요 -ㅁ-;;; 역시 모르니깐 돌아가야되나;;ㅋ
<razGon_UNT> ㅎㄸ
<razGon_UNT> 퇴근합니다. 있다가 뵈여.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 오늘도 퇴근 안하고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 야구 보고 있습니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<razGon_UNT> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++------------------+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++-----++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<bridgebot> 로리 : http://ez2on.joyian.com/ 이지투온이 서비스를 재개할거라네요 부활?!
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 외 태근을 몬하게 하논고야!!
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 으아니~
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : &#12539;
<umttumt> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1
<bridgebot> kfmes : 움드드움드, ㄹ ㄹㄹ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㄹㄹ;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 후리노드에는 안오시나보네여
<bridgebot> kfmes : 아 네
<bridgebot> kfmes : 한아얄씨에만 있어요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 퇴근 해야 하는데;
<bridgebot> kfmes : 헐
<bridgebot> kfmes : 영화 티켓 방금 예매함 (…)
<bridgebot> kfmes : 심야영화 봐야지
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....헐... 누구랑 보러가세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 부럽다 심야영화....
<bridgebot> kfmes : 음? 혼자 보러감 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 헐ㅋ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> kfmes : 신촌오시면 -_-??
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ......
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 남자둘이 심야영화를 보지는 않겠습니다
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> kfmes : ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 집에 기다리는 사람도 있고(...)
<bridgebot> kfmes : 집에 기다리는 사람도 없고(…)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지금 신촌 사세요?
<bridgebot> kfmes : 넴
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 좋은데 계시네여
<bridgebot> AMir_U2 : hi..
<laen0k> 혹시 블로그라인 쓰시는분 있나요?
<acooda> 'ㅡ';
<laen0k> 블로그 rss피드가 업데이트가 안되네요 왜그런지 모르겠는데 혹시 해결법 아시는분이 없으시다면 ...... 구글리더나 써야겠습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 구글리더 외엔 써본게 없어서 'ㅡ';;
<laen0k> 구글리더 어떤가요 구글이 종종 접속이 느릴때가 있는데 불편한점은 없나요?
<acooda> 접속 장애 겪어본적은 없어서;;
<acooda> 제가 좀 둔하거든요 'ㅡ';;
<laen0k> 빙고 낙찰
<acooda> ㅎㅎ;;
<acooda> weechat 사용하시는분 계시나요
<acooda> 이거 쓸만하네요 'ㅡ';
<laen0k> ㅎㅎ 본격적으로 옮기기 시작해야겠네요~ 저는 xchat 사용자라 ㅋ 구경이나 좀 해봐야겠네요
<acooda> 콘솔용 찾다가 써보는중인데
<acooda> 한글 지원 잘대고 플러그인 지원좋고 너무 맘에듬 'ㅡ'
<laen0k> 오..... 제목이 화려하네요 확장성 있는 채팅 클라이언트 빠르고 가볍고 모듈화스럽고 ㅋ
<acooda> http://acooda.com/down/screen/20120615_234325.png
<laen0k> 터미널에서 실행한건가요?
<acooda> 네
<laen0k> 색상만 조절 가능하죠?
<acooda> 네 세세하게 조정 되더라고요
<laen0k> 오.... 고려좀 해봐야겠네요
<acooda> 설정도 편하고
<acooda> 서버에 screen으로 뛰어놓고
<acooda> 사용하면 이제 이방 나갈일 없을듯 하악
<laen0k> 근데 이거 채널변경은 어떤식으로 하나요?
<laen0k> 채널뷰어도 띄울수 있어요?
<acooda> alt+1, 2,3
<acooda> 이런식
<acooda> 채널 뷰는
<acooda> 로그로 남겨서
<acooda> 다른 터미널에서 로그파일 모니터링으로 'ㅡ';;;
<laen0k> 채널목록은 못띄우는건가요?
<acooda> 목록 뛰우는거면 어떤 'ㅡ';;;
<laen0k> #ubuntu #perl #C #git 머 이런식으로 세로로 띄우는거요
<laen0k> 목록보여주는거용
<acooda> 목록만 볼수있는 바같은거 말씀하시는건가요?
<laen0k> 인원목록 아래 위치하면 딱 좋을것 같은데
<laen0k> 네
<acooda> 네 그건 플러그인으로 따로 지원하는거 같던데
<acooda> 사용은 안해봤어요 :)
<laen0k> 어제 움드님이 보여주신 맥용 irc느낌 바로 구성가능할것 같아요
<acooda> 로그파일 바로 아파치로 옴기면.. 하악
<laen0k> 이건 아무래도 konsole로 띄우면 별로일것 같고 xterm으로 띄우면 딱이겠네요
<acooda> 터미널 프로그램중에 줄간격 조절 할수 있는게
<laen0k> 아 줄간격도 좀 생각해야겠군요
<acooda> 있는지 모르겠네요 그거만 있으면 한글 보기 딱 좋을거 같은데 ㅠ
<laen0k> 줄간격 필요하면... xterm은 안될텐데...
<acooda> 예전에 본 기억이 있어서 :)
<laen0k> konsole도 줄간격은 없네요
<acooda> 네 ㅠ
<acooda> 옵션에는 없더라고요 ㅠ
<laen0k> ㅋㅋㅋ 나중에 시간좀 두고 검색좀 해봐야겠네요
<laen0k> 눈좀 굴리다가 셋팅좀 하고 바로 갈아타도 좋을것 같아요
<acooda> 끄지 않아도 되는 잇점외엔 특별한건 없어요 'ㅡ';;
<laen0k> 저는 터미널이 눈이 편해서
<acooda> 감시용으로 쓰게될라나..ㅎㅎ
<laen0k> 이것도... 뭐 비슷하게 색상설정 하면 되긴 하는데...
<acooda> Uptime: 130d 8h 38m
<laen0k> 스크롤바는 어쩔수 없자나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<laen0k> 메뉴판하고
<acooda> 스크롤바 지원되요
<acooda> 마우스 액션도 먹고요
<laen0k> 아니 없는게 좋아요
<acooda> 아 'ㅡ';
<laen0k> 1픽셀도 아까움
<acooda> 하악 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 냐옹
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : -ㅅ-
<laen0k> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<laen0k> 아 구글리더 편하네요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ..
<laen0k> 블로그라인 정말 불편한거였네요... 왜그렇게 인기있는건지 알수 없어요 ㅋ
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 안드로이드 어플중에
<acooda> 이번에 구글에서 만든 세상보기라는 어플 나왔는데, 이게 rss보기 정말 편하더라고요
<acooda> 잡지처럼 보여줌 :)
<laen0k> 헐.... 그런 멋지군요
<acooda> 영문이름으로는 몬지 모르겠네요 'ㅡ';
<acooda> 잼있는거 배포하더라고요. rss와 다른 컨테츠 조합으로 직접 런칭도 가능하고요
<acooda> 핸드폰에서 보기 편함
<acooda> 웹용으로 있으면 바로 써볼텐데 ㅠ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !ipw 움드드움드
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 211.246.70.203 :  (KTFWING, -)
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : !ipw laen0k
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 222.107.191.175 :  (KORNET, -)
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ..
<acooda> !ipw acooda
<acooda> ㅈㅅ
<bridgebot> l-aen0k : ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 저쪽 방에서만 대는건가요 'ㅡ'?
<laen0k> 당연하죠 ㅋ
<laen0k> 첫글자가 느낌표가 아니고 님 닉네임으로 들어가니까
<laen0k> 인식을 못해요 ㅋ
<acooda> 저쪽이 봇 서버가 대는건가 'ㅡ';;;
<laen0k> 아니예요 봇은 양쪽 채널에 다 들어가있는데
<laen0k> 여기서 입력하면 저쪽채널에서는
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : !ipw bridgebot
<laen0k> 닉네임과 함께 메세지를 입력해요
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [KRNIC] 222.107.191.175 :  (KORNET, -)
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;;
<laen0k> 여기서 저쪽채널에 있는분이 얘기하실때 닉네임이 메세지로 뜨는것처럼 저쪽도 그렇게 뜬다고 보시면 돼요
<acooda> ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 101.55.14.11
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Apache
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !web 101.55.14.11
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : http://101.55.14.11/ [株式&#20250;社韓&#22269;デ&#12540;タ通信のウェブサイト] - あなたのビズネスパ&#12540;トナ&#12540;、ここにいます。 Home お知らせ 取扱い商品 サ&#12540;ビス 採用情報 &#20250;社&#27010;要 サブカテゴリ ○○についてのお知らせ メンテナンス情報及び、&#32076;過についてのお知らせ ○○年度の
<laen0k> 블로그라인 접어야겠네요
<acooda> 오래 사용하셨나봐요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 뭐지.. 왜 갑자기 깨져보이지;
<laen0k> 그리 오래되진 않았어요
<laen0k> RSS 시작한지가 얼마 안되거든요 ㅋ
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : !wsv www.ticketmonster.co.kr
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : PWS/1.7.3.9
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 형님 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : pws는 뭐에요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 시디네트웍스
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 앞단이 시디네트웍스니깐
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아아 캐쉬 인가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 씨디네퉉 비싸죠?
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 효성이 좀 싸던데...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 지에스네오텍도 비싸고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 몰라
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리가 한국에서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 랭킹에 들껄
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ㅋㅋ 글쿤요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 전체 트래픽 얼마나 나와요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 10g단위?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 밴드위스가...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 글쿤요;;; 꽤 되네요;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 하긴 티몬이니...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 최근에 좀 줄이긴 했어
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 보이는 부분만 이미지 로딩하게 변경해서
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 전에 트래픽 줄일려고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : mod_expire 했다가
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 캐쉬 너무 오래 남아서... 고객사 클레임에
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 죽을뻔한 기억이 나네여;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ttl?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : api쓰거나
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 수동 퍼지 하면 되지 머
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이미지 서버 였는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 서버 40대
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 전체 트래픽 15지 정도 였는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 아파치에 mod_expire모듈 붙혀서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 이미지 강제로 캐쉬 길게 줘서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 한번 열어보면 두번 안받아 가게... 해놨던건데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 고객사에서 이미지 수정했는데 업데이트가 안된다고(....)
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 그래도 트래픽은 한 1지 이상 줄였던거 같애여;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ;;
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 씻고 올꼐요;
<laen0k> 아..... 구글리더 폴더 하나 못만들어서 이러고 있네요 이거 어쩌나요 ㅋ
<acooda> 먼저 피드부터 추가하시면 될듯
<acooda> 'ㅡ';
<laen0k> 피드는 추가좀 했는데
<laen0k> 폴더는 어떻게 만드나요
<acooda> 추가한 피드 타이틀 옆에 누르시면 팝업 떠요
<acooda> 아니면 추가한피드 누르시면
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 11
<acooda> 피드 설정이 버튼 있어요 거기에 새폴더 클릭
<laen0k> 오 있네요 감사합니다 ㅋ 모르면 고생이네요
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ,..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 덮네여;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : aws에 무료 인스턴스나 하나 만들까
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 흠
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ..
<imsu> acooda, 오랜만 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> imsu:
<acooda> imsu: 씨익
<imsu> 어쩐일이얌 ㅋ
<acooda> 'ㅡ';
<acooda> 그러게 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 갈대가 없음 ㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 서비스 애기하고보니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 파란 서비스 종료라는듯
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<acooda> 파란만 종료하고 하이텔은 그대로 가는거 같에요 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 하이텔이 있어요?
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<acooda> 파란 하이텔쪽 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 아닌가 -_-하악
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : KTH(케이티하이텔)의 서비스가 Paran.com 이었는데...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 파란 사이트만 접는거지 케이티하이텔이 없어지는건 아니라는
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 의미이신듯
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 결정적으로 하이텔은 사명이지 하이텔이란 서비스는 없죠...(....)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : paran서비스
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 블로그랑 이런저런거
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 전부 다음으로 포워딩!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 메일도 다음으로
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 다행하게
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 웹호스팅은 유지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 뱌고푸네
<acooda> 나몰라라 하고 유저 데이타 지켜주는거 보면 멋짐 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 버디버디는 제대로 마무리 했나 'ㅡ';;;;;;
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-16
<ChristopherNg> Seony: Hello!
<ChristopherNg> Anyone there?
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> I'm working
<ChristopherNg> Ah sorry
<ChristopherNg> How are you my friend?
<Seony> No problem.
<Seony> Not bad.
<ChristopherNg> i wanted to ask for more Korean song! ;)
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : ???????
<Seony> oh, are you starting to like k-pop?
<ChristopherNg> Yes lol!
<Seony> wow, you were impressed seeing SNSD. :D
<ChristopherNg> Very much impressed, They have a great voice, money, brains and those movie star looks.
<ChristopherNg> I must admit I really admire Korean culture
<ChristopherNg> A strong, Hard working people that always overcome all the obstacles and deliver a superior service with quality and reliability.
<ChristopherNg> so anything for me?
<Seony> check www.soompi.com out.
<ChristopherNg> ;p
<ChristopherNg> great its in english
<Seony> it's one of the famous k-pop community website.
<ChristopherNg> ty
<ChristopherNg> Seony: you are 30 odd, KPOP is still popular in your age group?
<Seony> ppl much older than me love them, more than what i do. haha
<ChristopherNg> hahaha, how old are you anyway roughly?
<ChristopherNg> much older?
<Seony> roughly? more than 35 lol
<ChristopherNg> haha
<ChristopherNg> i will take 35!
<ChristopherNg> ;p
<Seony> try to watch IU's video clip on youtube.
<Seony> You must love her.
<ChristopherNg> IU?
<ChristopherNg> ah i see her now
<Seony> ok. let me give you a link.
<ChristopherNg> k
<Seony> ChristopherNg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxINymtVi5c
<ChristopherNg> Seony: she is very pretty
<Seony> that's why all korean men love her. lol
<ChristopherNg> how old?
<Seony> 19
<ChristopherNg> ah i see
<Seony> ChristopherNg: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IU_(singer)
<ChristopherNg> Does Korean make any kind of anime?
<Seony> yes. it's more like japanimation.
<ChristopherNg> what are the famous ones?
<Seony> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pororo_the_Little_Penguin
<Seony> absolutely one.
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<ChristopherNg> It is childs cartoon, anything else?
<ChristopherNg> hmm what do your kids watch?
<Seony> ChristopherNg: I can't say what anime korean made because of uncountable.
<ChristopherNg> ah yes, alot of them made
<ChristopherNg> heh
<ChristopherNg> Pororo looks like for very young kids
<Seony> right. but Pororo is God for all kids in the world.
<ChristopherNg> Ah i see
<ChristopherNg> Seony: is Woojin a popular name?
<Seony> pretty.
<ChristopherNg> sorry i disturb you at work ;p
<Seony> no problem.
<ChristopherNg> Im trying to find Korean horror film plz
<Seony> horror?
<Seony> why? lol
<ChristopherNg> I like horror lol
<ChristopherNg> especially the ring etc
<Seony> i recommend you to watch the major korean movies first.
<Seony> like Old Boy.
<ChristopherNg> so i want to see horror
<ChristopherNg> Yes ive seen old boy many, many times
<ChristopherNg> heh
<Seony> i see. check this out then. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Tale_of_Two_Sisters
<ChristopherNg> looks very good i will download it from usenet
<ChristopherNg> my favoruite Korean horror film so far is R-Point
<Seony> oh that was good
<ChristopherNg> yes
<Seony> you know what, that movie was based on true.
<ChristopherNg> True story?
<Seony> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-Point
<ChristopherNg> Can Korean read both Chinese and Japanese?
<ChristopherNg> Yes
<ChristopherNg> I have read
<ChristopherNg> ;p
<Seony> CJK basically share characters, and especially japanese language is very easy for korean.
<Seony> the grammar and words are very very close to its korean language.
<ChristopherNg> Kanji?
<Seony> yes
<ChristopherNg> Hmm, I think Korea is closer to Japan than to China in culture
<Seony> half and half, i think.
<Seony> korean culture has been definitely influenced by china.
<ChristopherNg> Half Chines, Half Japan = Korean?
<Seony> and vice versa.
<ChristopherNg> Yes
<Seony> those 3 countries have been closely related and shared culture for a long time historically.
<Seony> so i can't say exactly this is this, and that is that.
<ChristopherNg> Why did they stop making Pororo ? only 3 seasons?
<Seony> i'm not sure.
<Seony> they may stir-fry them again and again.
<ChristopherNg> haha
<Seony> hey, i gotta go on-site work.
<ChristopherNg> np
<Seony> see you a few hours later.
<ChristopherNg> ty
<imsu> 아웅 ;; opencv가 설치가 안된다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> imsu: 오랫만이네
<imsu> Seony, 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> imsu: 요즘 거기 날씨는 어때
<imsu> 점점 찜통 주의보 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 내가 거기 갔었을 때가 대충 이맘떄였는데, 아 상상만 해도 끔찍하다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한국은 이제 안오십니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 아맞다 시계 찾았어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국은... 내가 여기서 일이 잘 안풀리면 내년 초에 갈거고, 잘 풀리면 2년 후에 갈 거야.
<imsu> 큭큭
<Seony> 잊어먹지 말고 잘좀 차고댕겨 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 예전에 청소하다가 .... 딴데다가 넣어두었나봐요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 청소하다가 발견 ㅠㅠ
<bellamy> 안녕하세여
<Seony> Hi
<bellamy> 리눅스 터미널 깨끗이 하려면 어떻게 해야되나요?
<bellamy> cls처럼요
<Seony> clear
<bellamy> 감사합니다
<Seony> :)
<admin_> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : !ipw admin_
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : admin_: IP를 찾을 수 없습니다.
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<Seony> SCV곰: 한아얄씨가 아니라 우분투 포럼으로 접속한거라 사용자가 없다고 나오겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> S-eony : 음.. 나는 뭐라고 나올려나...
<bridgebot> S-eony : !ipw Seony
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : [ARIN] 24.165.50.247 : Road Runner HoldCo LLC (ROAD-RUNNER-5, 24.160.0.0-24.170.127.255)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 헐
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 로그론너!
<bellamy> 처음 리눅스 깔았는데
<bellamy> 기본명령어도 너무 어렵네요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 공부하셔야죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 하나씩
<Seony> 원래 처음에는 뭐든 다 그렇습니다. 익숙해지시면 되죠.
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그냥 데탑으로 쓰시면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 명령어 몰라도
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bellamy> 저 컴공과라서 열심히 해야해요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 화이팅
<bellamy> 넵..
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 리눅스따위
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 대충 하면 되고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 개발 -_- 은 모르겠음
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bellamy> 저... 정보보호학과라서...
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 편하고 좋은 윈도우가 있는데
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 왜 리눅스를 깔아서
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 윈8에는
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 사서 고생을 하시는지 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : os에 백신 포함
<bellamy> 보안공부해야해서
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 좋네요
<bellamy> 어쩔수가없네요ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 부팅할때
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : üũ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 한후
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 로딩
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 보안따위... 방화벽 유지보수 업체에 전화해서 들어오라고 하면 되는데(....)
<bellamy> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : c욜라 해야겠네
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 모든 언어 해야 되고
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bellamy> 그업체에 들어가는게 제목표죠 .. ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 구조모르는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 보안이
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 말이 안됨
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bellamy> 네
<bellamy> 근데요즘에 많이 고민이에요
<bellamy> 개발하고싶은데
<bellamy> 어떻게 해야될지 모르겠네요..
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -.-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그건 밥을 먹어야 되는데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 어떻게 밥 먹어야 될지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 모르겠다는 말이랑
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 상종
<laen0k> 보안쪽이면 C부터 파셔야할것 같군요 ㅋ
<bellamy> sp
<bellamy> 네 지금 2학년인데
<bellamy> 포인터는 이해가 됬다가도 햇갈리고
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -.-;
<bellamy> 포인터가 헷갈리네요...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 끊임없는 연습!!!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 열심히 해야죠
<laen0k> 어째서 윈도우 쓰는 사람의 C강의가 이렇도록 머리에 쏙쏙들어오는지 모르겠지만 하여튼
<laen0k> winapi.co.kr 가서 포인터 부분 함 바바요 설명 잘 되있어요
<bellamy> 아 감사합니다
<bellamy> 지금가볼께요
<bellamy> scv곰님/ 네 열심히하고있죠
<bellamy> 근데  막 기말고사 다봣는데
<bellamy> 회의감들어요
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -.-;
<bellamy> 열심히햇는데
<bellamy> 1등인줄알았는데 2등이라서 ...
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 노력이 부족한거겠죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 더 열심히 하시면 됩니다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 1등이 문제가 아님!
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 잘하는 사람이 되어야죠
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 1등2등
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 중요하지 않습니다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 회사에서 학교다닐때 1등했따고 알아 주나요?
<laen0k> 시험따위야.... 하다보면 진짜 문제는 영어일겁니다 ㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 일 못하면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 멍멍이 일뿐입니다
<bellamy> 네.. 그래서
<bellamy> 전 영어를 하려고해요
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 영어 대충 하면 된느거 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 말하기 빼고는 머
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;
<bellamy> ㅋㅋㅋ 영어는
<laen0k> 대충이라도 되면 다행;;;
<bellamy> 도저히 넘을수없는벽
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : -_- 완벽이 중요하지 않음
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 이해 대충 하면 되지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오역만 안하면 되지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 우리나라 기자들도 오역하는 마당에
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 해당 전문기자가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오역하는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 그런 세상이
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 번역기 돌려도 그보다 번역 더 잘하겟다
<bellamy> ㅋㅋㅋ 네
<bellamy> 기자들 하는거보면 웃겨요
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 추억 돋네여
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 리붓;
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 으으
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv blog.umttumt.org
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Apache
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv naver.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : nginx
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv gmail.com
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : sffe
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 222.122.215.214
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 접속 실패
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 222.122.215.201
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : 접속 실패
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : !wsv 222.122.215.202
<bridgebot> 냐옹이^인덱스 : Apache
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : apache2.4가
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : nginx보다
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 빠르다고 주장하는
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 블로그 있던데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋ
<umttumt> ....
<umttumt> 나 혼자 떠들었군
<umttumt> ...
<umttumt> 15:06 움드드움드: 처음부터 다시 만들었으면 생각은 한번 정도 해보겠지만...
<umttumt> 15:07 움드드움드: 아파치 베이스 그대로 가져가면서 성능 향상됐다고 그러면
<umttumt> 15:07 움드드움드: 그냥 개소리겠네요(....)
<umttumt> ....
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 여기서 맹점이 있어
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : -_-
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : nginx설정값
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : nginx설정 바보처럼 하면
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 아파치보다 500% 느려
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<umttumt> 아;;;
<umttumt> 그건 함정이네요;
<umttumt> 병신처럼 설정 일부러 해놓고
<umttumt> 이거 보세요 아파치가 빠르죠?
<umttumt> 하면(....)
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 설정값 표시하긴 햇던데
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : ㅎㅎㅎ
<umttumt> 아파치 2.4 써보셨어요?
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 난
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ê·¸
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 런
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 물
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ê±´
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 은
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 오
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 피
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 셜
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 되
<bridgebot> SCVê³° : ë©´
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 쓸
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 지
<bridgebot> SCV곰 : 도
<umttumt> (....)
<umttumt> 저도... 스테이블 릴리즈 나오고
<umttumt> 이후에 버젼 2번정도 올라가면
<umttumt> 한번 볼까 하는정도(....)
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 토요일인데..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 갈데도 없고
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 할것도없고....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : .....
<bridgebot> 슁킷|호갱님 : =ㅂ=
<bridgebot> 슁킷|호갱님 : 외롭고~ 쓸쓸한~ 주말 =ㅂ=
<bridgebot> twinsenx : 클러빙
<kwon> Hello
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<acooda> 아흠 주말
<imsu> acooda, 주말인데 뭐하냐? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 집에서 빈둥빈둥
<acooda> 내일도 빈둥빈둥
<acooda> 모래도 빈둥빈둥
<acooda> 아흠
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 요즘은 일 안해? ㅎㅎ
<acooda> ㅠ
<acooda> 아직 학원일 하시는가 'ㅡ'?
<imsu> 웅
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나 잠깐 밥 차리고 올게 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 오래 한다 멋지다 'ㅡ';
<imsu> 뭘 오래해? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 완성~ 계란 볶음밥 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> acooda, 요즘은 뭐가지고 노시나? ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 그저.. 빈둥빈둥
<acooda> 언제 한번 넘어오시게 같이 빈둥거리게 'ㅡ'
<imsu> 뭐 재미난거 없을까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시험기간이라 7월 중순까지는 힘들듯 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 차가 있다면 그냥 단번에 가겠지만 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<imsu> 힘들어 왔다갔다하기 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 안본지 꽤 됐네 한번 봐야되는데 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 기회되면 내가 넘어갈게 ㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 빈둥빈둥 하는게 아닌가보군 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 나름 바쁜거 같은데 수익이 없네
<imsu> 내일 특별히 하는거 없어?
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 그렇지~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에잉 ~ 난 또 완전 놀고 있는 줄 알았네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 놀러와~ 술사줄게~~ ㅋㅋㅋㄴㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 수익이 없으니 일한다는 말은 못하겠고ㅠ
<acooda> 에효 ㅠ
<bridgebot> 환상경 : ?
<imsu> 저번에 하던거 비슷한거 ?
<acooda> 나야 항상 'ㅡ';;
<bridgebot> 환상경 : 프리노드 중계하는 봇인건가?
<acooda> 네 봇입니다 'ㅡ'
<bridgebot> 환상경 : 오 멋지다
<bridgebot> 환상경 : 여기글도 프리노드로 넘어가는건가보군요
<imsu> 네네~
<acooda> 네 'ㅡ'
<imsu> 그렇습니다 그렇습니다~~ 옳소~!~!~
<imsu> 나도 특별히 하는게 없다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ChristopherNg> Q/
<Bellamy> 안녕하세요
<twinsenx> 뱅킹 엥푸러텍트 방화벽.. 이런 브라질.. daum무비 다운로드 엑기스엑스.. 이런 브라질..
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<Bellamy> 안녕하세요
<ChristopherNg> Q/
<ChristopherNg> Hello Seony how are you today?
<Seony> hey, i woke up 30  minutes ago.
<ChristopherNg> Its 5am?
<ChristopherNg> why so early?
<Seony> 9:54 am
<ChristopherNg> ah ok
<ChristopherNg> well that international clock is wrong then
<Seony> no you were right.
<Seony> i don't live in s.korea that's why.
<ChristopherNg> lol, I watched alot of those Pororo, they are only 5 mins long each.
<ChristopherNg> heh
<Seony> haha
<ChristopherNg> watched half of a tale of two sisters, but its very slow movie.
<ChristopherNg> Going to watch the other half later
<Seony> yea, and pretty complicated.
<ChristopherNg> your kids watch that penguin?
<ChristopherNg> its almost like Pingu
<ChristopherNg> which I remember from when I was young
<Seony> i don't have kids yet.
<ChristopherNg> ah ok, i thought thats how you knew the programme
<Seony> pingu is the one of stars for kids, lol
<Seony> i didn't know pingu actually, but wife told me that. she taught kids before.
<ChristopherNg> Ah yeah, it was popular
<Seony> i gotta go to have a breakfast.
<Seony> see you later.
<ChristopherNg> Q/
#ubuntu-ko 2012-06-17
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 썰렁하네;
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 1
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : 2
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<imsu> 오우~ 오늘 축구하는데 김현중 옴 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<ChristopherNg> Q/ Seony
<bridgebot> 미리나이루2 : 11
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<cjdsaklak> 하이
<cjdsaklak> 안녕하세요
<cjdsaklak> 반갑습니다
<cjdsaklak> 질문잇는데요
<bridgebot> 에이스핸론 : 레나군
<bridgebot> 에이스핸론 : 자 받으시게
<bridgebot> 에이스핸론 : http://image.threadic.com/images/6f0596f35862e7a46890139e08d8be1ac9152afe.JPG
<bridgebot> 에이스핸론 : 내 사진이야
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : -.-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 시....신고하자; (탕~; )
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 농담이고;
<kolay> freenode 접속이 안되고 있습니다.
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : nginx로 전문 서버 돌리는데 발견
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 괜찮긴하지만 저걸로 실재 돌리는건 첨봄
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 스토레인지 서비스니 아마 초대형 연동 서버겠죠
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : ?
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : nginx로 서버
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 엄청 돌리는데요
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 중국애들 겁나 돌리죠
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : sina.com
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 바이두
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 등등
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 근데
<kolay> 많이 돌린다고 나오네요.
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 아파치가 편하긴 하죠
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : nginx가
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 웹서버 순위 5위안에 들어요
<kolay> http://knight76.tistory.com/1429
<kolay> haiku os 베타를 기다리고 있습니다.
<kolay> 오늘 나오는건 아닙니다.
<bridgebot> ^-^ : [움트트움트] Deo Gratias
<kolay> hello.
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : ..
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ...
<kolay> 사이트 홍보 https://sites.google.com/site/textfilesutf8/
<kolay> 우분투 데스크탑 외에 놋북에 커맨드라인 설치를 해서 운용중입니다.
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : apt-get install apache php mysql
<bridgebot> 움드드움드 : ....
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 흠 그랬나요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전문적인 사이트에서 저걸로 하는건 첨봐서요
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 우리도 몇단전까지 모바일 서비스를 nginx로 돌렸지요
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 랭키닷컴 기준으로 우리가 한 20위근처 입니다
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 전 저넘은 그져 시험용 모바일 서버에서 돌리는데 쓴
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 패키지로 한방에 의존성 마구마구 충족하면서 깔 수 없을때
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 쉽게 쓰기에는 어려워요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저넘 최강이니까요 -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 의존성이 거의 0 (...)
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : nginx의존성 좀 있어요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 심지어는 몇메가짤 static바이너리 하나면 작동하던데요?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 그 있다라는게 보통 서버로 쓸려면 필수인것드 투성이에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아파치등보다 나아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저넘들은 최악의 경우 20패키지 이상 요구해요;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이 미친듯한 의존성 다 채우고보면 어느센가 수백메가 증발 (...)
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : -_-;
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 유불임
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그리고 설정 폴더등도 무지 알수 없는 파일들로 채워지죠
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 인정하세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㅇㅅㅇ?
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 공부를 더 하셔야 겠네요
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 알 수 없는 파일이라
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 저것들이 정체불명인것은 제탓이라지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 너무 복잡해지는건 제탓 아님 (...)
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 안복잡함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 설정파일이 수십%증가하다니; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 글세요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐랄까 대충 이름보면 예상은 가는데
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 어? 저기서도 똑같은 파일 본거같은데
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 유불임
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저건 뭐고 이건 또 뭐지?;;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이런 느낌
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 일일히 구글링하면 되지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한두개도 아니니 패스~
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 엥?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : lighttpd순위에서 쫏겨났네
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 백만년전 이야기를
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 써보니 좋던데
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 정체해서
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 망한거죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 정체하긴했지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 고성능이고 가볍고
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 해킹건두 있고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 연동하기 좋아요
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 라이티나 nginx나
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : -_-
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 똑같죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 사실 nginx랑
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 비슷한 영역이다보니;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 쫏겨나도 불평은 못하죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 해킹이라니 무슨 일이라도 ㅇㅅㅇ?
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 취약점이라도 나왔나요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 사이트 해킹 몇번 당하고
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 소스코드에
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 악성 심어져 있고
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 머 이런?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아아
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그런 문제군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제경우는 받아둔 소스 맨날 쓰다보니 뭐 -_-
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 그거 관리자가 복구하면 되잔아요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 백업 없는것도 아닐껀데
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : -_-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 자체 취약점이라면 모르겠지만
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 소스코드에 악성 처 박혀서 릴리즈까지 몇번 했는데?
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 열혈 공부!
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ㄷㄷ'
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 모듈 만들기는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 서...설마 그럼 제가 올려둔 파일에도 뭐 심겨있다라던가
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 라이티가 쉬움
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : nginx는
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 좀
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 어렵고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이미 저넘으로 바이너리 올려놨는데;
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 메인이 러시아고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그게 몇달전
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 머 이리저리 단점이 많음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 모바일용 시험이나 긴급서버랄까
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 더미서버용이라 큰 문젠 없음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 더미 서버로 위장용이나 미끼 필요할? 쓰기 위한용이죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : arm타입이라 기존의 x86의 취약점 노리거나 x86기반으로 작동하는 각종 익스플로잇들이나 코드
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 죄다 자동 블럭 -_-v;;
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : arm으로
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 이야
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 서버 정보에서 프로세서 안 나오게해두면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한동안 삽질할꺼에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : arm일꺼라 생각 안 할테니 알파칩등 실컷 해보다가
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그제서야 혹시나하고 해보겠죠(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 무려 arm5te용 기준으로 컴파일해서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 안 돌아가는 머신....있나;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저거 안 돌 수준이면 애초에 mysql등을 시도하는 순간 서버자체가 스스로 다운되겠죠(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 제경우 더미서버를 가방에 넣고 지고다닙니다 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 지원하는건 php정도라 asp/jsp등은 무리랄까 arm에 그런거 기대하시면 안 되요!;;
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : .
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : asp는 애초에 윈도 아니니 버리고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : jsp도 무리있는 스팩
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 애초에 php말곤 돈다고 가정도 안 했어요 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 파일 전송은 http/https/frp정도가 되니 어느정도 되고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : perl등도 되니 보조 스크립트도 먹혀요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 덤으로 최종적으로 추가한게 플레쉬 서버에요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 플레쉬타입 irc를 돌릴려니 뭔가 달라고하더군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그거 바이너리도 자체 컴파일해서 올림
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 자체 gcc등 있으니 그럭저럭 소스자체 빌드해서 기능 추가할 수도 있는
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : mysql빌드?는 참 고생함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한? 여기에도 질문 주구장창했지만.....아무도 안 도와주신; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : ..
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 다들 소스 다시 한번 보래요 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 어디가 문제인지 알면 질문 합니까 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 저넘은 애초에 x86등 ?곤 거부해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : arm용으로 세팅하니 첨 뜨는 메세지 에러 아니었음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : if문에 의해서 나온 모바일따윈 즐~
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이런 메세지였음 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 수십개나 심겨져있더군요
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : sqlite나 쓰시지
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 왜 힘들게시리
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : arm따위로 시도하다니 즐하셈이라고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 주장하더군요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : sqlite3도 물른 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 mysql 혹.시.나. 쓸? 있을까봐해서요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거기에 전 sqlite는......치라서 (능력부족 ㅠ.ㅠ)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 거기에 pdo sqlite던가 좀 이상해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : db파일을 빼서 외부에서 엑서스하면 안 되요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : sqlite3바이너리로도 기존에 있는 범용 db뷰어류도
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 싹 다 이거 뭡미?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이러던데요; ㄷㄷ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이래선 관리하기가 넘 귀찮고, 자체 꼬여서 외부 프로그램등으로 보수 시도해야할때 그것조차 불가능해요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 암호화기능 자체 없는거야 알아서 소스 레벨에서 어찌한다쳐도 저것만은 어찌 안 되더군요
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : -.-;
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 이게 다 mysql의 그 관리툴에 익숙해진 제가 나쁜거겠죠 (....)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 보안상 필요할?만 넣고 쓰고 지우지만 여튼 편하니까요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 근데 mysql너무 무겁더군요 랄까
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : arm같은 모바일 프로세서 구조에 안 맞다랄까
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 아파치도 마찬가지였지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭔가 부하 시험해봐야지하면서 10대쯤 클라이언트 만들어서 엑서스 시도하니 프로세서가 좀비로 변신했을때는
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : thttpd
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 라고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 한숨이 나옴
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 쫌만한 웹서버 있음
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 공유기등
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 지금은 모르겠지만
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 예전에
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : 다 저 웹서버 썻음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : lighttpd 악성이니 어쩌구 아니었으면 큰 문젠 없으니까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 자체 싱글 바이너리로 구현되니까요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : http서버 추천받을때
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 최초에 뭔지 잘 모르겠는데 여튼 알수 없는 바이너리 완성품 받았고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여전히 그넘 뭔지 정체 몰라요 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 내부에 정체 알 수 있는 택스트 없었고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : help에도 기동법만 나오고 이름조차 안 나옴
<bridgebot> 판다곰 : ?
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 심지어는 기동 옵션조차 conf도 지원 안 하고
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 경로랑 관리자 아디/패스 지정뿐이었음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : conf안 되서 실행명령시 아디/비번 던져넣어야하는 타입어있음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그다음 lighttpd 컴파일 편해서 그걸로 때웠죠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 우분투 홈피 가니까
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : arm용 소스 있더군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 가져와서 경로명등만 수정해서 돌리니 한방에 성공(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그리고는 저걸로 버려둠
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : http://dateno1.egloos.com/
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 여튼 제 잡동사니 이글루스에 가시면
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 만들어둔거 올려져있음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 사실 엉망입니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 원래 구동자체도 쉽지 않아서
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 열받아서 기본 라이브러리팩으로
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 우분투 홈피 가서 소스 왕창 받아서 그거 다 컴파일해서 올렸습니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 무려 300메가나 되요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 그걸 써서 겨우겨우 도는것만 확인하고 올림
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 연동도 실험만하고 반영 안 했으니 알아서 설정해야함
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 httpd.conf를 고치는걸로 물리는거니 알아서 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 잡동사니나 중복 파일 문제는.....몰라요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 어차피 요즘 메모리 가격 싸요~; (딴청)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 사실 중복파일 정리후 심벌릭으로 다 ?워버리면 되겠지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 수천개나 되다보니 알아서 하던지 저처럼 포기하면 되요 (...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 내부에 별거 다 있음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : ircd도 있고 기동도 실험해봄
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 진행현황 게시물 보면 각기 작동 시험 스샷 있음
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : cortex-a8 1G이상에
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 램 384만 되도 저거 동시에 다 돌립니다
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 256이면 사용자 늘었을때 자원 부족으로 문제 생기더군요
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 뭐 개발보드나 공유기나 남아도는 구형폰등에 올리시면 되요(...)
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 기본적으로는 안드로이드용 리눅스를 기반으로 실험했지만
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 자체적으로 라이브러리팩 따로 있어서 거기 의존하니
<bridgebot> Darkess-Angel_N : 실재론 어디든 잘 될껍니다
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-10
<nymph> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<nymph> 오늘도 푹푹찌는 날씨..
<nymph> 과연 전력수급에는 이상이 없을라나..
<samahui> 발전기들이 하나하나 복구도 되고 제가동 들어가는 거 같던데요
<samahui> 큰 이상 없겠쬬
<samahui> 회의 들어가야 되는데 회의실 창으로 햇살이 쏟아지고 있어서 들어가기가 싫어지네요 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-11
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<nymph> 안녕하세요..
<nymph> 요즘 무지하게 덥네요.
<Seony> 안그래도 요즘 뉴스기사 보니까 덥다는 기사가 많더라고..
<orion203> 퇴근 집 도착!
<orion203> 비가 와서 오늘은 차 끌고 집에 왔음.
<orion203> 비가 많이 올라나.... 지금은 가랑비로 내리는데.
<twinsenx> 번개 천둥도 없고 밋밋함...
<twinsenx> 섬광이 쩍쩍 갈라쳐줘야 제맛인디...
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 여기는 이틀연속 비가 오네요
<samahui> 아무래도 한국은 이제 6월이 우기인거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 작년에도 비가 많이 오더니 어김없이 올해에도 비가 내리기 시작하네요
<samahui> 뭐... 덕분에 모기가 비교적 적었었죠. 작년에는...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-12
<nymph> 오늘부터 장마라고 하던데요.
<nymph> 비가 많이 와야 가을에 가뭄으로 고생 않하지요.
<Work_Seony> 디바이스명이  sdz가 넘어가면 다음 드라이브 레터는 뭐가 되는지 혹시 아시는 분...
<nymph> 헐퀴~
<nymph> z 넘어가요?
<nymph> 대단~
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 넘어갈 거 같아
<Work_Seony> sdz다음에는 sdaa, sdab라네 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 퇴근!
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간되세요
<hihigood> gg
<Cantide> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Cantide> '-';;
<Cantide> I actually can't speak Korean much
<Cantide> but i'm moving to Korea later this year
<Cantide> and i wondered what the Ubuntu usage was like in Korea
<Work^Seony> I see.  You're going to work there?
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i'm busy preparing the documents for my visa now
<Work^Seony> Well, actually ubuntu is not popular that much you're thinking.
<Cantide> i assumed that :p
<Cantide> because none of my Korean friends know about Ubuntu -.-
<Cantide> but they're not really tech junkies :p
<Work^Seony> if they are not computer guys.
<Work^Seony> haha, yea
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> are there ever any Ubuntu events there?
<Work^Seony> and i'm pretty sure that you would install windows on your compuer.
<Cantide> like loco events or so
<Cantide> i wouldn't :)
<Work^Seony> yes, we have ubuntu korean locoteam.
<Cantide> I've been using Ubuntu for 4 years now, and i hate Microsoft very much haha
<Cantide> cool :)
<Cantide> I bet most of the things happen in Seoul though..
<Work^Seony> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.ko/ and http://ubuntu.or.kr
<Cantide> i'll be going to Busan '-'v
<Work^Seony> but you should know korean language.
<Cantide> 응
<Cantide> 공부해요 ,_,ㅍ
<Work^Seony>  cool
<Cantide> I want to take lessons there
<Cantide> if i have time
<Work^Seony> many korean people want "Language Swap".
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> well, i'll be teaching English
<Cantide> so that will be easy for me
<Work^Seony> you're not going to have problems with it.
<Work^Seony> oh i see.
<Cantide> still, i'd like formal Korean lessons
<Cantide> so that I can learn the grammar properly
<Cantide> annnnnnyway :) that will come later
<Cantide> i'm just happy to see an Ubuntu loco there '-'
<Work^Seony> yes, but they are pretty much busy.
<Cantide> that's okay :)
<Work^Seony> we seldom have a monthly meeting.
<Cantide> i will be very busy myself
<Cantide> not a problem :)
<Cantide> just nice to meet other Ubuntu users, that's all :)
<Work^Seony> cool
<Cantide> We're not very active in #ubuntu-za either
<Cantide> we have our monthly meetings, but that's about it
<Cantide> the ubuntu community is very small here
<Work^Seony> that's better than here.  #ubuntu-hi has had no activities for a couple of years.
<Work^Seony> ubuntu-us-hi
<Cantide> where's that?
<Work^Seony> Hawaii
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> well, i'm not so surprised
<Work^Seony> everybody uses MS windows and doesn't want to use Linux.
<Cantide> in Hawaii?
<Cantide> heh
<Work^Seony> I was very disappointed.
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> yeah, i have a lot of friends that disappoint me
<Work^Seony> fortunately, my boss loves linux, lol
<Cantide> and hardware vendors do, too
<Cantide> cool :)
<Cantide> what's the tech scene like in Korea? I've been to 영산 a few times, it's quite nice but i wonder if there are any annual events
<Cantide> like technology shows
<Work^Seony> 용산.  We korean people call it, "Dungeon".
<Cantide> ahh, yeah :)
<Cantide> my spelling in Korean is bad -.-
<Work^Seony> it's a big big computer and electric devices market.
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i bought an SSD there last year :)
<Cantide> because it's cheaper in Korea than in Africa
<Work^Seony> i see.
<Work^Seony> but, you will get them from online because, korean shipping system is the best in this universe.
<Cantide> hahaha
<Work^Seony> you're going to get whatever you order, next day.
<Cantide> my friends said so, but i only had a few days of vacation left, so i just bought it there to ensure i got it before coming home
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> i assume everyone in this channel speaks Korean here
<Work^Seony> that's why YongSan dungeon has been collapsed.
<Cantide> so maybe i will just lurk ,_,v
<Cantide> i see
<Work^Seony> yea, everyone speaks korean except a few.
<Cantide> no problem :)
<Cantide> that's more motivation for me to learn it '-'v
<Work^Seony> good :)
<Work^Seony> did you know Daum or Naver?
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> but i've never used them
<Cantide> i used maps.naver when i was in Korea quite a bit
<Work^Seony> ok. they are the most popular korean portal website.
<Work^Seony> they provide english translated webpages.
<Cantide> oh'-'
<Cantide> that's useful for me
<Work^Seony> endic.naver.com - kor-eng dictionary.
<Work^Seony> or engdic.daum.net
<Cantide> i use google translate a lot, but it's really bad at Korean
<Work^Seony> they are two-way translating dic.  you can type either kor or eng on them.
<Work^Seony> yes, but that's not a google's problem.
<Work^Seony> korean language is hard to translate to english, grammatically, i think.
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> it's agglutinating
<Cantide> and there are so many different forms -.-
<Cantide> i've not looked much at grammar yet
<Cantide> just some easy expressions
<Work^Seony> but if you're fluent in korean language, you will get japanese language very easily.
<Cantide> and i've learnt 한글 '-'
<Cantide> oh 'o'
<Cantide> oh yeah, a lot of the grammar is similar
<Cantide> like using verbs as adjectives
<Work^Seony> very similar and have a lot of same words.
<Cantide> (if i'm not mistaken)
<Cantide> nice :)
<Work^Seony> do you know what the "가방 mean?
<Cantide> well, my brother lives in Japan
<Cantide> bag
<Cantide> right?
<Work^Seony> yes, and same with japanese language
<Cantide> wow :)
<Cantide> 감사합니다, 선셍님~
<Work^Seony> haha, not a prob.
<Cantide> '-';
<Work^Seony> https://www.facebook.com/jswlinux
<Work^Seony> this is my fb page
<Cantide> oh, i'm not on FB at the moment
<Cantide> i deactivated my account .-.
<Work^Seony> you're on LInkedIn then?
<Cantide> nope
<Cantide> nothing really
<Work^Seony> ok, that's fine, haha
<Cantide> Google+, but i don't use it
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i just use email at the moment >.<
<Cantide> and IRC <3
<Work^Seony> https://coe.hawaii.edu/directory/index.php?person=seowon
<Work^Seony> you can see this my page, haha
<Cantide> but I'll reactivate my FB account and clean it out later this year
<Cantide> oh, are you in Hawaii?
<Work^Seony> yes, i told you :p
<Cantide> very cool :)
<Cantide> well, you said that people in Hawaii use Windows etc etc.
<Cantide> I actually wondered why you suddenly mentioned Hawaii
<Cantide> I also wondered why you're at work at 4 am, so this explains a lot :p
<Work^Seony> oh, haha.  i came to here and saw people not use linux.  so i was very disappointed.
<Cantide> that's sad :D
<Cantide> i've not got any close friends that use it here either
<Cantide> when Ubuntu is popular they will realise how nice it is :)
<Cantide> i will forgive them then
<Work^Seony> haha yea..
<Work^Seony> you know that korean people love games, right?
<Work^Seony> so we have to use windows, lol
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> I like retro games
<Cantide> and Linux is just fine for that
<Cantide> I think the mobile market is also really eating into Microsofts market :p
<Work^Seony> if you like playing online games, you can't leave korea. haha
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> I don't want to get into online gaming
<Cantide> my life would be over :)
<Work^Seony> absolutely.
<Cantide> I recently bought the Humble Indie Bundle 8
<Cantide> it's nice :)
<Cantide> that's enough gaming for me for a few years
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i'd better get to bed
<Work^Seony> yea, linux guys love humble bundles.
<Work^Seony> ok.
<Cantide> it's 21:22 here and I get up at 04:45 every day
<Cantide> nice meeting you :)
<Work^Seony> have a g'night
<Cantide> and thank you for your hospitality :)
<Work^Seony> nice to meet you , too:)
<Cantide> I shall return to this channel sometime'-'
<Cantide> 안녕~
<Work^Seony> not a problem. whenever you want.
<Work^Seony> bye
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-13
<nymph> 하이~
<nymph> Hi~
<Work^Seony> hi
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<DarkCircle> 이 방은 언제부턴가 출퇴근 보고용 채널이 됐군요 -0-
<Cheayuncho> 출근!
<Cheayuncho> 퇴든! ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 얽
<DarkCircle> 그러고 보니 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 요새 그 분이 안보이시네
<Cheayuncho> 누구요??
<DarkCircle> 기억속에서 잊혀질뻔했던분 ..
<DarkCircle> 라즈곤
<Cheayuncho> 그러게요~ 요즈음 페북에서도 안보이시네유..
<DarkCircle> 요새 의학계가 총동원돼서 무슨 실험 같은거 하던데
<DarkCircle> 그 프로젝트 같이 들어가셨나 ...
<DarkCircle> 식도 역류랑 또 뭐더라 ..
<DarkCircle>  하여간 요새 그런거 신약 나왔다고 테스트 한다고 하던 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 그 연구를 한군데에서 달랑 하는게 아니라 대학병원만 한 스무군데 동원됨 -.-
<Cheayuncho> 그렇군뇽
<Cheayuncho> 그러면 바쁘셔서 그렇군요..
<DarkCircle> 한참 연구씨즌?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 뭐 "혹시나" 라는 추측이니
<DarkCircle> ... 기다 아니다라고 말할 수 있는거 ㄴ아니 ...
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 불타는 금요일 즐겁고 행복하게 보내세요~ ^^
<nymph_out> Hi~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-14
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다
<twinsenx> 2013년 Korea Community Day http://bit.ly/12rZ8aL 2013년 6월 29일(토) 오전 10시 ~ 오후 6시
<Markers> 안녕하세요 오랜만에 접속하네요 'ㅅ'
<twinsenx> 오랜만이래서 irclog 훑어보구 있어욤 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/12/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<nymph> 겁나 덥네요~
<twinsenx> 비온뒤라 습도가... A4용지가 눅눅해지고 있습니다. 에어콘 틀지 말란 명령이 하달되어서 복사기에서 쨈나면 북북 뜯어내고 있어염.
<twinsenx> 전기료 아껴서 복사기 수리비 쓰등가 말등가... 뭐 그런 태도로
<nymph> 아오~
<nymph> 문서작업 남았네..
<twinsenx> 레미제라블 DVD 2만원 : 블루레이 3만2천원... 엑스박스360과 피씨내장LG드라이브는 블루레이 재생이 안되니깐 훔... 결국 LG블루레이플레이어를 질러야겠;
<razgon_LBT> hey!! i;m back!
<razgon_LBT> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_LBT> 조용하군요. 불금임에도 불구하고.ㅋ
<razgon_LBT> 하긴 오늘은 조용했으니.ㅋ.
<razgon_LBT> 선풍기가 도는 시원한 바람 너무 좋네요...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-15
<autowiz2012> 불토불토 불토 토요일을 불태워보자~~
<razGon_xSH4> Have a nice weekend!
<razGon_xSH4> 안녕하세요?
<DarkCircle> 조용하군요
<DarkCircle> 이 죽일넘의 날씨 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 오삼불고기 먹기 좋은날이네요
<razGon_xSH4> DarkCircle: 날씨 정말 덥네요.ㅎ
<leejo0531> 음...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-06-16
<ahoops> 이넘의 인터넷..ㅠ
<DarkCircle> ahoops, o-ㅅ-o 뿌잉뿌잉
<ahoops> 한국까지 핑값 1500오버네요;;
<ahoops> 못해묵겠네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 자 이제 클레임을 (..)
<ahoops> 이미했어요.
<DarkCircle> 거긴 ... 이제 아침이죠?
<DarkCircle> *-*
<ahoops> 아뇨 전 필리핀살아요.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까요.
<ahoops> 시차 한시간뿐이 안되요.
<ahoops> 한시간 느려요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엥? 그런가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 그렇군요 -.-
<ahoops> 이번주내내 인터넷 난리라서요..
<DarkCircle> 필리핀이 태국이랑 중국 아래쪽이라 시차가 많이 벌어질줄 알앗는데
<ahoops> 리조트가서 일했는데 오늘 완전 폭발해서 사람기다리는중이네요.
<DarkCircle> 그 아래가 생각코 보니 호주군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ahoops> 생각보다 시차가 많이 안나죠 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그러게요 ㅇㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 오늘 개거품물었더니
<ahoops> 귀신같이 인터넷이 되는군요.
<ahoops> 한달 1mb계약인데 30만원 ㅠ_ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 수류탄을 투척할 기세 ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 헐 -.-
<DarkCircle> 뭐가 그리 비싸요?
<DarkCircle> 외지라서 관리비가 비싼가 -.-;
<ahoops> 섬은 정말 작은데요.
<ahoops> 가로세로 1키로 7키로뿐이 안되는섬인데
<ahoops> 이안에 인터넷회사가 3개있어요.
<DarkCircle> 무슨 3개씩이나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 본토(?) 에서 온 회사겠군요
<ahoops> 해저케이블끌어오고 뭐 지들나름대로는 열심히 한다고 하는데요.
<ahoops> 네네.
<DarkCircle> 한국에 통신 3사 있는거랑 비슷한거네요
<ahoops> 그렇죠 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 하지만 현실은;;
<DarkCircle> 시궁창 ㅋ
<ahoops> 고급 리조트들은 지들 자체적으로 해저케이블 따로 가지고 있다는것;;
<DarkCircle> 해저케이블 .. 까는 비용이 장난 아닐텐데 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 심지로 전봇대도 자체적으로 건설;;하는게 현실 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 요새는 전봇대보단 ...
<DarkCircle> 지하 매설이 대세라 ...
<DarkCircle> 차라리 땅을 파고 거기에 모든걸 묻어버리는게 ..
<ahoops> 땅파면 바로 바다물나와서요..
<DarkCircle> 헐 그렇군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 바다 위에서 사는거랑 좀 (...)
<DarkCircle> 그런 느낌이 나겠네요
<ahoops> 걸어서 5분내로 전부 비치갈수있을정도에요.
<DarkCircle> 무늬만 육지지 사실은 바다야 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이런거 ..
<ahoops> 근데 인터넷회사가 3개인데요.
<ahoops> 여기 느리다 서비스 안좋다 개거품물고 다른 회사 컨택하겠다 하면
<ahoops> 그러라고해요..
<ahoops> 현실은;; 3개 회사 전부 한가족 소유 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면
<DarkCircle> 어차피 바꿔봐야 서비스 느린거 자기네들도 아니까요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 미치겠어요 아주.
<DarkCircle> 회사가 한개면
<DarkCircle> 사정을 할텐데
<DarkCircle> 아니구나 -.- ...
<ahoops> 회사는 분명히 3개인데..
<DarkCircle> 반대구나 더 많아야지 사정을 하는데
<DarkCircle> SoC는 한개를 공유해서 쓴달까 뭐 그럴거 같네요
<ahoops> 소유자는 한가족이라서 바꿔봐야 그회사나 마찬가지에요.
<ahoops> 외부 백본은 하나로 같이 공유하는..상황이라서요.
<ahoops> 어차피 태풍오면 다같이 멸망에요.
<ahoops> 태풍이 일년내내온다는게 함정 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 쿨럭
<DarkCircle> 아 ~~~~ 태풍~~~
<DarkCircle> 그동네 건물은 어떻게 짓나요?
<ahoops> 리조트 좋은곳중하나가..37메가라는데요.
<DarkCircle> 겁나 딴딴하게 지으려나 -.-
<ahoops> 거긴 한달에 인터넷비용만 1500만원정도한다하더군요.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 대박 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그 사람들 한국좀 모셔와야
<DarkCircle> 아 우리 장비 열라 꼬랐구나 =3
<ahoops> 대신 데디케이트라인에요.
<DarkCircle> 하면서 장비 관리자들 다 해고? ...
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 과거에 써보셔서 아시겠지만
<ahoops> 저빼고는 민감해하는 사람자체가 없는것같아요.
<DarkCircle> 요새는그거보다 더 좋아져서 버스에서도 되고 지하철에서도
<DarkCircle> 어디든 네트워크가 됩니다.
<ahoops> OTL..
<DarkCircle> 우스갯소리 한가지만 알려드리자면 제가 예전에 ... 뭔 프로젝트 하는데 마감이 빠듯해서
<ahoops> 허구헌날 리조트로 피신가는 현실 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 버스에서 코딩하고 집에있는 서버로 소스코드를 git로 (버스 안에서) 커밋
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 짓을 지하철에서도 ..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 바로 약속장소 도착. 끝났숨미당 ~(- -)~
<ahoops> 한국이 참 좋은것같아요 역시.
<DarkCircle> 땅덩어리는 좁은데 사람은 많아서 .. 하도 요구사항이 많으니까 돈을 막 발라서 해놨더군요
<DarkCircle> 그거 땜누에 흠 얼마전에 아시아권 행사를 하나 했었는데
<DarkCircle> 홍콩하고 대만에서 온 사람들이
<DarkCircle> 지하철이랑 버스에서 무선랜 되는거 짱짱맨 ... (먼산)
<ahoops> 오늘 아침에 고민한게 리조트옆으로 이사를 가서 와이파이 훔쳐쓰는게 진리가 아닐까하고 심각하게 고민했네요.
<ahoops> 여기 한국분이 운영하는 피씨방잇는데
<DarkCircle> 제 경험상으론 와이파이를 다른 사람이 쓸때 엄청나게 느려지는걸 느끼지 않은 이상 웬만하면 관리 안합니다.
<ahoops> 거기라인이 6메라인데..350만원정도 낸다하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 이리저리 붙어다가 아 여기가 빠르네? 하면 거길 쓰고 몰리다가 느려지면 딴데 엥겨붙고 그런식이예요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 네..저도 그걸 노리고잇어요.
<DarkCircle> 6메가면 ...
<DarkCircle> 그게 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> 한국으로 치면 대략 95년도 망 속도인데
<ahoops> ㅠ_ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 제가 전용선이라고 쓴걸 끌어다 써본게
<DarkCircle> 45Mbps
<ahoops> 얼추 20년 텀인듯..
<DarkCircle> 그것도 그때 당시에 월 사용료가 수백만 (클라이언트당 사용료를 매겼으므로)
<DarkCircle> 클라이언트 하나당 전용선 사용료가 수십만원대였으니까. .
<ahoops> 한달에 인터넷안되서 음 최소 일주일은 술먹으로 다니는것같아요.
<DarkCircle> 350만원이면 흠 나름 리즈너블하네요
<DarkCircle> 근데 솔직히 비쌉니둥 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ahoops> 리조트가면 좋긴한데 맥주나발불어서 두어시간일하면 잘못걸어다니는게 함정에요;;
<DarkCircle> 헐 맥주를 얼마나 드시길래 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 날도 덥구하니까요 좀 많이 마시죠 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 자리앉으면 일단 두병은 흡입하고 시작하니 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 거기 라임같은거 막 짜넣고 하지 않나요?
<ahoops> 그렇진 않아요.
<ahoops> 말하면 다 원하는데로 해줘요..맛은요.
<DarkCircle> 전 그 근처 동네는 그렇게 해먹는게 맛나던데 크크
<ahoops> 글구 전 사는 사람이라 얼굴을 다들 알아서 취향을 이미알고있죠.ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 한국이면 LTE 막 그런거 빠르다던데.
<DarkCircle> 라임을 반인가 반의 반 짤라서 병속에 쑥 넣으면 속에서 치이이익~ 하면서
<DarkCircle> 라임즙이 맥주에 -ㅠ- 허얽.
<DarkCircle> LTE 겁나 빠르진 않아요 ㅋㅋ 아 KT LTE가 좀 봐줄만한게 ADSL 속도 두배쯤 납니다.
<ahoops> 그래도 초당 백키로바이트는 넘어가지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> LGT가 그 다음 좀 괜찮고
<DarkCircle> SKT는 이걸 쓰라고 내놓은건지 뭔지 ㅡ.ㅡ 도데체 이해가 안가는 망을 ..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그렇긴 하죠
<ahoops> 그러면 작업하는데 무리는 없자나요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 완전 부럽..
<DarkCircle> LTE는 아시다시피 스펙상 전파 주파수가 수기가헤르츠 대라 비트를 거기에 실어보내면 이론상으로 봐도 속도가 어느정도 나와야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 아직도 몇백 Mbps 나오는데 꽤 돼요 .
<DarkCircle> 몇백도 아니고 몇십 Mbps가 더 많겠구나 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ahoops> 1Mbps가 30만원인데요 뭐...ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 돈은 내는데 돈을 낸만큼 쓰는거 같지가 않 ..
<ahoops> 무조건 부러워요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그게 흠 제 생각으로느 ㄴ
<DarkCircle> 그쪽 사람들 사는거 보면
<DarkCircle> 밖에 돌아다니는거 좋아하고 (집에 있으면 더워 쪄 죽을 지경이니...)
<DarkCircle> 활동성도 영 없고 ...
<ahoops> 네 보통 시체놀이 스타일로 살아가죠..
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 돌아다니기는 한데 뭘 하려고 돌아다니는거 같진 않 ..
<ahoops> 네 더우니깐요;;
<DarkCircle> 스콜 올때만 아싸라비야! 하면서 애들 우다다다 하는거 구경할 수 있고
<ahoops> 일하는 얘들보면 덥다고 못하겟다고 대놓고 말할때도 많아요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그쪽 섬은 스콜 한번 쓱 오면 진짜 무서울거 같은데 -.-
<ahoops> 음 어느정도냐면요.
<DarkCircle> 네 그럴거 같드라고요
<DarkCircle> 제가 예전에 캄보디아 갔을때도
<ahoops> 10분 내리면요.
<DarkCircle> 어우 똔레삽에 휩쓸려가는줄 알았어요 -.-;
<ahoops> 진짜 무릎이상까지 찰때도있어요.
<DarkCircle> 네 그냥 홍수 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 무섭게오죠;;
<DarkCircle> 그래서 아마도 그 동네는 콘센트 같은거
<ahoops> 금방 그치지만요..
<DarkCircle> 아무리 못해도 허리 높이정도 달지 않을까 생각 ..
<ahoops> 네 정전으로 많이 사고로 죽기도해요.
<DarkCircle> 아니면 애초에 집을 높게 짓든지
<ahoops> 돈이 없으니까요..어차피 나무집인데 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 저 군대 있을때 근처 부대에서 비 쫌 많이 왔다고 그 뭐더라
<ahoops> 야자수잎으로 지붕덥는데..태풍오면 지붕없고 막 그래요.
<DarkCircle> 부대마다 그 물 빼는 기계 들어있는 방이 있거든요
<DarkCircle> 거기 병사 하나 장화 안신고 들어갔다가 감전돼서 죽은 일이 있어서 ..
<DarkCircle> 갑자기 생각나버렸네요 -.-;
<ahoops> 인터넷안되면..일못하지..인터넷전화도 안되지.
<DarkCircle> 정확하겐 거기가 오폐수처리시설이라고 슬러지 걸러내는 시설인데 ..
<ahoops> 업무마비가 좀 심각하죠..
<DarkCircle> 예전엔 중국이 만만디였는데 이젠 그게 ...
<DarkCircle> 흠 .
<ahoops> 작년에 태풍심하게 왔을때요.
<ahoops> 사람들이 섬밖으로 못나가고 못들어와서요.
<ahoops> 비행기티켓도 다 증발되고.
<DarkCircle> 선같은거 다 뽑히고 난리도 아니겠네요 -.-;;
<ahoops> 리조트 예약된거도 다 페이한것 다 증발되고 난리였어요.
<DarkCircle> 결론은 돈이 많아야 건물을 딴딴하게 짓는다는거군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<ahoops> 네..
<DarkCircle> 근데 다들 돈이 없으니까 그냥 대충 나무에 뭔 끈으로 결속하고 ..
<DarkCircle> 그런식으로 하다 태풍이 오니까 그냥 풍비박산
<ahoops> 근데 그 비용이 한국의 3-4배정도라고 하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 뿌잉
<DarkCircle> 해상운송비용에 리스크까지 고려하면 ..꽤 비싸게 먹힐듯 싶네요
<ahoops> 섬이라서 타일까지 전부 배로 실어와야하니 비용이 참 비싸요.
<DarkCircle> 그 동네는 아무래도 기후도 그렇거니와 환경 때문에 국민성이 그러니 자급자족이 안되는거 꽤 되기도 할거 같고 ..
<ahoops> 먹는건 넘치는데요. 공산품이 절대적으로 수입에 의존해서 비싸요.
<DarkCircle> 거기 해변에 있는 모래는 염분을 제대로 씻어내면 ... 꽤 쓸만할거 같은데
<ahoops> 여기 해변이 모래가 아니고..전부 산호가루에요.
<DarkCircle> 쿨럭
<ahoops> 한줌집어서 보면 색깔별로 다 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 땅을 파면 바닷물이 -.-;
<ahoops> 아주 미세하게 산호가 갈아져있는 돌들에요.
<ahoops> 해발도 대개 낮구요..
<ahoops> 쓰나미오면 피하지 않아요.
<ahoops> 도망갈대가 없으니;;
<ahoops> 편안하게 오는구나..그런거죠뭐;;
<DarkCircle> 튜브 들고 있으면 ㅡ.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> .....
<DarkCircle> ....
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> .
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그렇게 되는군요
<ahoops> 네..편안하게 튜브도 좋죠;
<ahoops> 항시 편안할수있다는게 중요해요 ㅡㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 근처에 나무랑 튜브를 단단하게 매고 튜브를 잡고 있으면 ...
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 나쁘진 않은거 같은데 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<ahoops> 사람이 너무 많아서 스트레스도 심해요.
<DarkCircle> 묘하군요 그동네 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ahoops> 백만명넘게 오니까요 일년에 ㅠ
<ahoops> 몇평되지도 않는데 거참;;
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 많이 오면 좀 많이 걷어들이지 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그동네는 비싸도 올거 같은데요
<ahoops> 30년정도 되었다고 하니까요..
<ahoops> 전기들어온지;;
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 관광객들한테 비싸게 받아서 그 비용으로 시설 강화하면 ...
<ahoops> 한국처럼 빨리빨리는 절대 안하기때문에 쩝 ㅠ
<ahoops> 비싸게 받으면 재투자가 되어야하는데요.
<ahoops> 땅주인이 몇명안되서요..
<ahoops> 어차피 땅주인만 독식에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 외국인은 땅 못사죠?
<ahoops> 분배가 안되는 시스템이라 답이 없죠;
<ahoops> 네..
<DarkCircle> 그게 아마 법으로 되어 있을거 같은데
<ahoops> 외국인 땅사는게 가능했으면 벌써 한국사람들이 다 샀을거같아요.
<DarkCircle> 외국인이 땅 아니라 건물이라도 살 수 있다면
<ahoops> 건물은 살수있어요.
<DarkCircle> 아마 땅바닥에서 좀 높게 떨어진 부분?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 건물은 사되 base 층은 살 수 없는 뭐 그런식
<ahoops> 정확히는 땅을 렌트해서 그위에 건물을 짓고 기간끝나면 전부 땅주인한테 상납.
<ahoops> 이런시스템이라서 투자도 애매해요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 기간도 그다지 긴거 같지도 않고
<ahoops> 어차피 트러블나면 총질 드가공;
<ahoops> 청부살인비용이 50만원이면 충분해서요..참 그렇죠;
<DarkCircle> 괴랄하군요 50만원밖에 안된다니 -.-
<DarkCircle> 그동네 몸값이 그리 싼가 ...
<ahoops> 네 싸요..
<DarkCircle> 근데 시설 사용료는 드럽게 비싸면서 =3
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 반대가 된 기분이네요
<ahoops> 리조트는 보통 자국인들 들어가게 되면 제재를 일단하는 분위기에요.
<ahoops> 한국이면 난리나는 상황인데 여긴 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그렇긴 하겠죠. 왜냐면 외국인 상대로 돈벌이 하는 지역인데 왜 니네가 들어가냐 ..
<ahoops> 애매해요.모든게;;
<DarkCircle> 한국에도 이제 그런구역이 생기고 있어요
<ahoops> 외국이라 좋은점은 많은데 결정적으로 사업하기에는 엄청 피곤하죠.
<DarkCircle> 외국인 전용 출입구역이라고 해야 하나
<DarkCircle> 그걸로 외화를 빨아먹겠다 이런 요지인데
<ahoops> 그래봐야 카지노나 그런곳이자나요.
<DarkCircle> 지금 사업 진행하는걸로 봐선 거꾸로 가는거 같음
<DarkCircle> 아 카지노 말고 병원도 있고 교육시설도 있고 많아요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 헐
<ahoops> 미쳐가고있군요;;
<DarkCircle> 명동이나 이런덴 이미 옛날부터 잘 돌아갔으니까 별로 지정할것도 없는데
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 그냥 쉽게 말해서
<DarkCircle> 거긴 외국인들만 상대로 장사하는데
<DarkCircle> 대신 보험같은거 적용안해서 비싸게 먹겠다
<DarkCircle> 이런거.
<ahoops> 네..
<DarkCircle> 외국인 상대로 장사하는 곳중에 가장 성공한 구역이 명동이랑 인천공항 두군데인데
<DarkCircle> 다른데는 모르곘네요
<DarkCircle> 해놓는다고 해놓고 이상하게 내국인이 잔뜩 들어간걸 보면 그냥 우리네 정서에만 맞는 그런 구역인거 가틍ㅁ .
<ahoops> 먹고자고 하는건 사실 대충 살아도 상관없는데요.
<ahoops> 그다지 포커스가 아니라서요.
<ahoops> 근데 인터넷안되는건 너무 가혹해요..
<ahoops> 한국이 그래서 좋아요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 전화나 그런게 전부 인터넷에 연결되어 있는가보네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ahoops> 근데 한국드가서는 이젠 못살듯;;
<DarkCircle> 한국 부동산 요새 잘 뒤져보면
<DarkCircle> 공급과잉때문에 싼 집 꽤 돼요
<DarkCircle> 용인이 게거품이 뚝 떨어져서 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 동네도 아파트값 좀 떨어졌고 ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 갠적으론 용인은 그냥 베드타운화 되어가는 느낌?
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 여긴 아 물가도 너무 비싸구..
<DarkCircle> 살긴 확실히 좋은데 동네 사람들 마주치면 이 사람이 아는 사이인가 싶기도 하고 ..
<DarkCircle> 옛날 같으면 한동네에 사는 사람들 별로 없을땐
<ahoops> 좋은건 비치랑 치안 두개뿐..나머진 좌절이네요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 마주치면 그놈이그놈인 그 사람이 그 사람이라 인사하고 지나갔는데
<DarkCircle> 요샌 너무 사람들이 한동네에 우글우글 몰려서 ...
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 전세계가 이상하게 돌아가는가 싶기도 하고 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 뭐랄까요.
<ahoops> 한쪽으로 파워가 쏠리는현상이랄까요. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그런거 같아요 ㅋㅋ 편하게 살게 하려다보니 그냥 한구역에 다 몰아다 놓고 waypoint 몇개 찍어놓고
<DarkCircle> 니네는 여기만 다녀라 하는 식으로 시스템을구성 ..
<ahoops> 아 2시에 보기로했는데
<ahoops> 이놈들..오늘 개거품물었더니 귀신같이 다시 인터넷이 되니 일단.
<ahoops> 내일 매니저 만나서 이야기해야할거같군요.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 회선을 하나 갈아 엎어달라고 하세요 *-*
<ahoops> 엔지니어 와봐야 하는말이라고는 잘안되면 모뎀껏다켜라 이정도뿐;;
<DarkCircle> 벽장을 뜯었더니 벌레가 나오드라 하는건 ...
<DarkCircle> 있을 수 있는 일이라 ..
<DarkCircle> (특히 그동네에선 더더욱)
<ahoops> 아니다.
<ahoops> 그래도 오늘 만나서 좀 꾸짖구.
<DarkCircle> 벌레가 피복 까먹고 다리들고 듯듯드~~~ 하고 있으면 -.-
<DarkCircle> ..
<ahoops> 내일 매니저만나서 다시 꾸짖는게 나을듯.
<DarkCircle> 꾸짖꾸짖
<ahoops> 일단..
<ahoops> 인터넷회사 댕겨올게요
<DarkCircle> 넵
<ahoops> 말이 좋아 인터넷회사지 ㅡㅡ;; 가면 벽돌집에 서버 몇대 박아놓고;;
<ahoops> 그게 끝임;
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 작년엔 진짜.
<ahoops> 제가 직접 네트웍테스트하고 난리였어요
<ahoops> 해도넘함 진짜 ㅠ
<ahoops> 일단 외출..낸중에뵈요 ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-09
<ihavnoth> 싸이 행오버 뭔가 적응이 안되네요
<Markers> 이상한가요?
<ihavnoth> 싸이 느낌이 안나네요
<Markers> 공개 햇나요?
<ihavnoth> 네 유투브
<ihavnoth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkMNOlYcpHg&app=desktop
<Markers> 한번 봐야겟군여 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 며칠 아이튠즈하다 풀린듯하네요
<Markers> 같이 나오는 흑인분은 누구시징;
<ihavnoth> 스눕독인가 유명인사 아니에요?
<ihavnoth> 전 힙합이랑 안친해서
<ihavnoth> 개인적으론 싸이 right now 풍이 좋아요
<Markers> 지디도 나오넹;
<ihavnoth> CL도 나온다는데 못찾았어요
<ihavnoth> 영상보지 말고 들어봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> cl 나오네요
<Markers> 킬빌 패러디 장면 같은쪽에 나오네여
<autowiz> 좀 난해 한데요..
<Markers> 헐.....
<Markers> 이거 히트 되면 진짜 -_-; 사람들 이상할거 같은데;
<Markers> 이거 머 가사도 전혀 이해 안가고 뮤비도 이해 안가고 —;;
<Markers> 싸이가 부른거 중에서 최악인거 같네요;
<autowiz> 뮤비말고 그냥 노래만 듣는것도 괜찮을거 같고. 뮤비는 좀 어거지로 웃길려고 한거 같고 , 그것마저 싸이답긴 합니다만.
<Markers> 노래도 그닥인거 같은데 제 느낌엔;
<Markers> 들리는건 행오버 밖에;
<autowiz> 한국사람들은 보면서 그냥 웃겠지만 , 이제 국제 스타인데 좀더 잘 만들순 없었을까 싶네요.
<bhs> 안녕하세요~
<Markers> 한국사람인 저도 웃기진 않아요 전혀 ㅡ;
<ihavnoth> 주말애 애로우 시즌1 받아서 봤는데
<ihavnoth> 나오는 여배우들이 전부 이쁘더군요
<Markers> ....;
<samahui_> 강남스타일과 젠틀맨으로 웃기면서 얼굴알리기 시작했으니 이제 자신이 하고픈 노래스타일로 나가는거 아닐까요?
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 스눕독이 하고 싶은 노래 아닐까요?
<Markers> 이제껏 햇던 음악스타일과는 전혀 다른거 같은데;
<ihavnoth> 뭐 귀도 간사해서 자꾸 반복해서 들으면 좋아지기도하죠
<Markers> 행오버가 무슨뜻인가 봤더니 숙취라네요.
<Markers> 외국인 귀에는 숙취 숙취 숙취 숙취 숙취 숙취 이렇게 밖에 안 들린다는 얘긴데 ㅡㅡ;
<ihavnoth> 누군가 벌써 정리해놨네요
<ihavnoth> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=nba1033&logNo=50163826640
<ihavnoth> 애로우 여배우들
<samahui_> 여배우들 이쁜 미드로는 정통적으로 슈퍼내추럴이라는 작품이 있습니다
<razGon_web> 저는 슈트
<samahui_> 여자들이 좋아할만한 미소년(지금은 좀 마초가됬지만)형제가 주인공이면서 출연진들이 대부분 미남미녀들이죠
<ihavnoth> http://celebhealthy.com/katie-cassidy-health-fitness-height-weight-bust-waist-and-hip-size/
<ihavnoth> 드라마에선 C컵 같던데
<ihavnoth> 뽕이었나보군요
<ihavnoth> 34A
<samahui_> 그나저나 회의 싲가을 안하는군요
<samahui_> 시작
<samahui_> 적군들이 출현을 안하고 있는것도 묘한 긴장감이 흐르는군요 ㅡㅡ;;
<autowiz> 적군들도 hang over 중인거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 가슴 크기에 34DD면 양쪽다 D컵이란 이야기인가요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 적군들 행오버 맞는거 같군요. 골프투어하고는 피곤해서 늦는듯 하네요.
<samahui_> 골프만 칠것이지 왜 술은 그리 마시고 난리피우는지 이해가 안가네요
<samahui_> 에휴~ 덕분에 회의도 없고 여유로운 월요일 아침이 되는군요.
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 가슴은 34DD면 컴이 크다는거 아닐까요? 인치가 가슴전체 둘레고 컵크기가 D인걸로 알고 있습니다
<autowiz> 34인치 면 컴이 크긴 하지요. 저도 30인치 쓰는데요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 엌
<samahui_> 숫자가 가슴전체 둘레길이... D가 컵크기..
<samahui_> 근데 DD면 컵이 두개일까요? 아니면 컵이 두배일까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 아무튼 일반적으로 볼 수 없는 듬직한(?) 분이시군요.
<autowiz> 옷 사이즈에 XXL 처럼
<autowiz> D 이상 컵표기가 되는지 어떤지 모르겠는데 . 안되면 D 보다 크다는 의미 겠지요.
<samahui_> E나 F컵도 있는걸로 압니다
<samahui_> 물론 국내에서 볼수는 없을듯 합니다만 ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 현대차 직원 억대 차량 판매사기 걸렸군요
<autowiz> 헉
<autowiz> 이번주 금요일 ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 13일의 금요일 이군요.
<samahui_> 대학때 도스 기반의 컴들을 긴장시켰던 예루살램바이러스가 생각나는 금요일이군요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 초등학교때 친구 집에 놀러를 갔는데 , 키보드로 뭘 막 치더니 DOS 에서 게임을 실행하는 겁니다.
<autowiz> 어떤 명령을 치더니만 그중에 암호 같은게 있다고 맞출때 까지 화면에 나온거 다 쳐보면된다고 열심히 치더니만 게임 실행되니까 막 좋아하던 친구 얼굴이 생각납니다.
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 몇달인가 지나서 저도 컴을 사고서 알았습니다. 친구가 친건.
<autowiz> dir
<autowiz> aaa
<autowiz> aab
<autowiz> aac
<autowiz> aad
<samahui_> 실행파일이 뭔지 모르던 친구들이 그렇게 게임실행시키느라 이것저것 파일마다 다 타이핑 하고는 했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> aae.com
<autowiz> (오예 실행됐다) == ( 암호 풀었다)
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 현기차는 아무리 해도 신뢰가 안간다능 ...
<samahui_> 홍명보호는... 내일 또 평가전을 하는군요. 솔직히 이번 월드컵은 기대감 없이 보려고 합니다
<samahui_> 기대하면 뒤통수 맞을듯한 기분이...
<ihavnoth> samahui_: 피파 랭킹으로만 봐도 정말 힘든 경기가 될 것 같아요
<samahui_> 현기차가 외국에서 하는거 반만큼만 국내에서 해도 제가 실드라도 쳐줄텐디... 솔직히 저도 신뢰라는것과 담쌓고 있습니다
<Darkcircle_mba> 밥줘영이 팀에 복귀했으니 흐물흐물한 경기가 예상 'ㅅ'
<samahui_> 랭킹을 떠나서 한국은 협회를 없에버리고 새로 만들면 좀 기대라도 해보겠습니다
<samahui_> 홍명보가 마지막 남은 협회측 인물중 국민호감도 높은 인물이니
<samahui_> 그를 내세워서 결국 지들 원하는 선수로 대표팀 채워놓은걸로 보여요
<samahui_> 밥줘용이나 김신욱은 좀 아닌거 같거든요
<samahui_> 거기다 수비진도 저번 경기를 보면 답없음 이더라고요
<Darkcircle_mba> 몽즙 아져씨는 축구판 버리고 정치판으로 안나갔어도 최고조넘급 호감이었는데 'ㅅ' ...
<Darkcircle_mba> 왜이리 축구판을 버리고 가는 사람이 많은지 모르겠어요 'ㅅ'
<samahui_> 해먹다 지치는 거 아닐까 가만히 생각해봅니다
<samahui_> 아니면 해먹다보니 만족할줄 몰라서 좀 더 해먹기 위해서 아닐까 생각해봅니다
<Darkcircle_mba> 뒤늦게 터뜨린 심판매수 부정은 용서할 수 없지만 운영면에 있어서는 굉장히 잘해왔다고 봅니다 'ㅅ'...
<samahui_> 내일 가나와 평가전에서 다치지만 안아도 좋겠네요
<Darkcircle_mba> FIFA부회장 자리 나가고 나서부터 축협의 온갖 비리가 우수수수 ...
<samahui_> 정몽즙씨는 다른걸 떠나서 한국 월드컵 유치에 돈쏟아부어 성공시킨건 칭찬해줄만합니다만..
<samahui_> 그래도 마음에 안드러요 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 들어보아하니 진짜 돈은 엄청 많은데
<Darkcircle_mba> 쌓아둔 돈을 어디에 어떻게 쓰는게 적절한지 주체를 못하는듯 'ㅅ';
<samahui_> 돈은 끝없는 욕심을 부르고 풍족해지면 사람이 명예욕도 꽃피운다죠
<ihavnoth> 주식만 2조 넘는듯 하던데요
<samahui_> 주식은 밥이 최고... 가 아니고 .. 2조 뿐이겠습니까? 더될껄요?
<Darkcircle_mba> 주식은 일각이라고 'ㅅ' (...) 하더군요. 하여간 새누리당에서 나온 얘기가
<Darkcircle_mba> "그 냥반은 고집이 쓸데없이 쎄."
<Darkcircle_mba> 고집을 부릴데가 있고 안부릴 데가 있는데
<Darkcircle_mba> 시도때도 없이 불도저처럼 쓸데없는 고집을 밀어붙인다고 당 내에서 혀를 내두르는 분위기 .
<samahui_> 고집을 떠나서 이번 패인은 자식교육의 부족함이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Darkcircle_mba> 그래서 막판에 몽즙 아저씨 밀어주는거 포기했답니다. 다들.
<ihavnoth> 자비 1조로 10년 동안 불우이웃 돕기하면 대통령 될지도...
<Darkcircle_mba> 그래도 안뽑아줄거예요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Darkcircle_mba> 현대가가 좀 .... 막장이라 - -;
<samahui_> 그돈 다 대통령되서 되찾거나 더 크게 먹을라고 혈안될까 무서워서 못뽑아 주겠습니다
<ihavnoth> 이번에 떨어지고 아들 좀 맞았을꺼 같아요
<Darkcircle_mba> 골프채 vs 골프채+골프공
<ihavnoth> 다음 대선에 나와서 떨어져도 전재산 사회 환원 이런거 했으면 좋겠네요
<samahui_> 그 환원이라는게 이명박때도 그렇지만 말은 환원인데 자기 아들 대표로 세운 법인 만들어서 환원하는게 환원인가요?
<samahui_> 거기다 대통령하면서 그돈 매꾸려 더 해먹을까 겁나서 전 차라리 안했으면 싶어요
<samahui_> 점심들 맛나게 드세요~
<samahui_> "We can neither confirm nor deny that this is our first tweet." CIA가 처음으로 개설하고 올린 트윗인데요...해석하면 대충  '이 트윗이 첫번째 트윈인지 아닌지 긍정도 부정도 할 수 없다' 입니다.  CIA도 나름 위트 있는 기관이군요 .
<ihavnoth> http://celebhealthy.com
<ihavnoth> 유용한 사이트네요
<ihavnoth> 우리나라 버전도 만들어야겠어요
<bhs> 지금 http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ 죽었나요? 업뎃이 안되네요..
<ihavnoth> 저도 안뜨네요
<bhs> 넵
<Guest55254> 전 뜸
<bhs> 아.. 이제 되네요
<bhs> 아직 원활하진 않음..
<ihavnoth> 딴데 쓰시는게...
<Seony> 결국은 이브온라인 결제했네요.
<Seony> 이놈의 게임은 안하면 생각나고, 하면 안하게 되고..
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 즐겁게 즐기세요
<samahui_> Seony님 덕분에 이브를 알게 되고 정말 하고 싶지만 빠져들면 시간을 많이 잡아먹을거 같아서 저도 못하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 사실, 시간을 많이 안잡아먹는 겜이라서 선택한거거든요.
<drake_kr> 스팀
<Seony> 올초인가 또 엄청난 전쟁이 있었더라구요
<Seony> 21시간 동안 7500명이 참여한 전쟁인데,
<Seony> 전쟁 발발 사유가, 세금 미납 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 예전에는 게임을 '사서' 안해도 됐지만
<drake_kr> 요즘엔는 게임을 사서 '안해도' 된다
<samahui_> 정말 재미있는 동네군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr>  !도전과제 스팀 게임 목록 채우기
<Seony> 현실 화폐로, 피해 추정액이 3억이에요
<Seony> BBC 방송국에서 이 사건 보도했다니 말 다했죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 스팀목록 네개 채우고 끝! 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 방송국에서 나올 정도면 규모가 어마어마하긴 했나보군요. 21시간 동안 전쟁이라... 거기다 피해액이 3억 ... 3억원이겠죠? 설마 3억불???
<Seony> 한화에요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> haproxy 좋네요.. 사용법도 간단? 하고..;
<drake_kr> 아
<samahui_> ?
<drake_kr> bluedusk: 포럼마스터를 애기중에 하나가 맡기로 했슴다
<drake_kr> 위키 활성화가 지속적으로 되지가 않네요....
<drake_kr> 내용을 제가 계속 채우고는 있는데....
<drake_kr> 좀 내용이 많아지니까 사람들이 손을 안 대는건가....
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 애기...;;;
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 별로 도움이 안되는거 같아서 안타깝네요..
<drake_kr> 96년생이니..
<drake_kr> 일단 내년에 장태희가 집권할거라 생각하고 있는데
<drake_kr> 지금 저야 그냥저냥 도움 부탁하고 안되면 혼자 어찌어찌 하고 있지만
<drake_kr> 장태희가 집권하면.. 부탁의 강도가 남다를겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 잘 모르는 분이라서요.. 괜찮을꺼 같아요..^_^
<drake_kr> 헉 장실장 한번도 안 마주쳤어요?
<bluedusk> 글세요. 저야 몇번 보긴 했는데
<bluedusk> 그분은 저 모르실껄요?
<bluedusk> 제대로 인사한적이 없으니
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 포스는..
<drake_kr> 아나킨만큼의 포스가 있어요
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요
<bluedusk> 이제 예비군 1년차가
<drake_kr> 요다센세가 중심을 잘 잡아주셔야..
<bluedusk> 민방위를 설마 잡아 죽이겠어요?
<drake_kr> 해병대도 줘락펴락 하는 놈입니다..
<GarlicChicken> 요다쎈셐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 우분투커뮤니티에서 장실장을 이기면 ...
<GarlicChicken> 반란수괴급으로 (먼산)
<drake_kr> 우분투커뮤니티에서 개물 누구누구 있죠?
<bluedusk> 개물은 뭔가요??
<drake_kr> 쩌는분
<bluedusk> drake_kr, << 이분 좀 쩌는듯
<drake_kr> ?
<ihavnoth> 인증서가 갱신했더니 모바일 뱅킹이 안되네요... 타기관인증서 등록하라고 등록할랬더니... 이체비밀번호 지정안돼있으면 안된다고 피씨에서 등록하라네요
<ihavnoth> 잘쓰던건디... -.-
<drake_kr> 하루패드 삭제하다 암걸릴듯...
<ihavnoth> Virtualbox에서 키보드 보안 깔았는데 안죽군요^.^
<drake_kr> 제가 은행전용으로 vm 쓰는거 있는데 드릴까요 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 그냥 안죽네요
<ihavnoth> 버그 패치됐나봐요
<drake_kr> 제 vm은
<drake_kr> 키보드보안프로그램이 가상머신에서 돌고 있는지 확인을 못합니다
<bluedusk> 헐 능력자
<drake_kr> 왜냐하면
<drake_kr> '지금 환경은 가상임'이라고 알려주는 api는 xp 서비스팩 2부터의 기능이기 때문이죠..
<drake_kr> IE를 업그레이드하라고 하는데 할 수 없습니다.
<drake_kr> 은행에 완전 알맞는 vm이죠
<drake_kr> Windows 2000
<bluedusk> windows 2k 당신의 은행 업무를 위한 vm 입니다.
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 전 그냥 주거래 은행 바꿀려구요..hsbc로
<ihavnoth> 전 윈도우7이에요
<drake_kr> 제 vm은
<drake_kr> 부산은행 대구은행 경남은행 이런거 다 됨다
<drake_kr> "한국형" + "보안"에 딱 맞춘
<ihavnoth> 우리은행도 해봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 다들 잘되는군요
<drake_kr> 우리은행은 자꾸 브라우저 업그레이드 하라카는데
<drake_kr> 업그레이드 하면 또 암것도 안 깔리는뎅...
<ihavnoth> 들어갔더니 입출금 PUSH 서비스 무료라고 신청하라고 뜨네요
<ihavnoth> 추천인도 적으라네요... 평택지점 여자 직원 이름 아무거나 선택했어요
<bluedusk> 아니 14.04 에서 네트웍이 안올라오는건 또 뭔..ㅡㅡ;
<GarlicChicken> 화면보호기에 계속 로코팀 보이라고 그러네요 _-_ 난 상관 없는데 .(중얼)
<GarlicChicken> 보? 모. ...
<Guest24258> 하루패드 다지웠당
<Guest24258> 누가모이래
<GarlicChicken> 화면보호기가용 ~(_ㅠ_)~
<GarlicChicken> 사깈꾼!
<Guest24258> 화면보호기 데리고와
<GarlicChicken> =3 =3 =3
<GarlicChicken> 마우스 흔들면 죽음 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<GarlicChicken> 묘봇 디져버렸넹 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<GarlicChicken> 포기. =3
<GarlicChicken> 나중에 지가 알아서 살겠지 ㅡ,.ㅡ,.ㅡ.,ㅡ.,ㅡ
<bluedusk> 오호 쿨한
<bluedusk> 퇴근이나 해야지 나도
<bluedusk> 왜또 ssl은 버그때문에 난리구만
<Guest24258> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Heartbleed
<bluedusk> drake_kr, --yes-i-really-really-mean-it.
<bluedusk> drake_kr, https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0224 오늘은 이것때문에 시끄럽네요
<GarlicChicken> 위키 편집하는거 ... 로그인 안하면 편집 못하게 막는게 정석인듯한데
<GarlicChicken> 아직 옵션이 적용이 안됐네요 'ㅅ'a...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 일부러 그런건뎅
<drake_kr> 봇이면 좀 힘들겠지만 사람이면 뭐..
<GarlicChicken> 위키를 일부러 악의적으로 편집할 가능성도 없지 않기 때문에 ' ') ..
<drake_kr> 알고있음
<drake_kr> 근데 봇은 막혀있고
<drake_kr> 백업도 하고 있고
<drake_kr> 악의적으로 편집을 하더라도 ip는 남음
<drake_kr> 사람이 악의적으로 막 한다고 해도 한계가 있기도 하고
<drake_kr> 사용자는 크게 신경 안써도 됨!
<drake_kr> 관리측면에서 '상정' 내니까..
<GarlicChicken> OpenSSL은 완전 개난리네요
<GarlicChicken> 이거 망해가나 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<GarlicChicken> 하루 지나면 또 다른 버그가 튀어나오고
<GarlicChicken> 좀 고쳤다 싶으면 또 조지고 .. 숨도 못쉬겤ㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러니까 개발자들은 openssl을 멀리하고 공인인증서를 쓰는게 좋습니다
<drake_kr> 블로그에 스팸 진짜 에미없네
<drake_kr> 오늘 하루만 댓글 38000건 트랙백 4000건
<GarlicChicken> iptables !
<drake_kr> 그걸론 택도없슈
<drake_kr> 티스토리가 다 알아서 해주니까
<GarlicChicken> 엌 티스토맄ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 전 그냥 로그 쭉 보고 IP대역 싹 막아버리는데 'ㅅ'
<GarlicChicken> 그게 훨씬 속이 시원해요.
<drake_kr> 티스토리가 막아주긴 하는데 그걸 뚫고 들어오는 새끼가 있어
<drake_kr> ip 필터링 확인해볼까
<drake_kr> 차단된 ip 1032개
<GarlicChicken> 혹시 하나하나 막으시는거 아니예요 ?ㅅ?
<drake_kr> 이 1032개가 뭐냐면
<drake_kr> 티스토리가 일단 막아
<drake_kr> 그걸 뚫고 들어오는새끼가 있어
<GarlicChicken> 아 자체적으로 막는게 있군요 'ㅅ'(!)
<drake_kr> 그건 수동으로 차단하는데 이게 목록에 추가돼
<drake_kr> 그게 1032개야
<GarlicChicken> 그냥 bla.bla.bla.bla/bl
<GarlicChicken> 이렇게 쓰면 되는데 ...
<GarlicChicken> IP 뜨면 whois로 보시고
<GarlicChicken> 서브넷 마스크가 255 세개로 커버하는지 마지막에 128 뜨는지
<drake_kr> 티스토리 차단 옵션중에
<GarlicChicken> 그거 쭉 체크해보시고 classless addr.
<drake_kr> 한글이 안들어가면 안달리게 하는게 있어
<GarlicChicken> 그래도 요새 봇은 .. 'ㅅ' 워낙 지능형이라 ...
<GarlicChicken> 골때리는게 좀 있죠 ...
<GarlicChicken> 후 ... 구글에서 가끔 검색하면 제대로 왕창 털린 블로그들.
<drake_kr> 그거 해놔도 단로AJ:Well, it TMs really funny. All bottles cost only 2 Euro. Last week, the moving average rose 1,250 to 339,250. Use the internet to find the best bookkeeping courses. The down side to this of this model is that every query against Pandora Charms Canada MDM data is a distributed query across all the entries for the desired data out of all application databases.  이런식으로 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한글이 들어가있어 ㅋㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 역시 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<drake_kr> 근데 유독 많이 들어온단말이야 스팸..
<drake_kr> 아주 집중포화여 집중포화
<GarlicChicken> ~(_~_)~
<GarlicChicken> 그나저나 제 블로그는 아얘 쳐다보지도 않는 중인데 개판됐겠군요 뭐 ㅡ,.ㅡ 뻔한 이야기라 ...
<GarlicChicken> 흠 .. 뭘 더 붙이면 되긴 하지만 매우 귀찮아서 ... 일단 손은 안대고 있는 중 .
<drake_kr> 요샌 가입형 블로그가 좋아
<drake_kr> 흠 신택스하이라이터 제목이 안되네..
<GarlicChicken> 템플릿으로 주면 돼요
<drake_kr> 그냥 안에 주석으로 넣었음
<drake_kr> 어 이거 바꼈네
<drake_kr> libc는 어디설치됨?
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Library4developers 내용추가함
<Revi> 모바일에서 PC모드 찍고 편집 버튼 누르면 다시 모바일 뷰로 가네요 (...)
<drake_kr> 음..
<Revi> +모바일에서 가입 캡챠 고양이 사진 누르면 링크 뜨고 지우면 사진이 초기화되네요 OTL
<drake_kr> 죄송한데
<drake_kr> 모바일에서는 보기만 하시는게 좋을것 같아요..
<drake_kr> 저도 캡챠 별로 넣고싶진 않는데.. 봇이 미친듯이 들어와서 어쩔수 없었습니다 ㅜ.ㅜ
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/File4developers 막상 써놓고 보니 별 내용 없네요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<Revi> drake_kr: PC에서 고양이 사진 제대로 골랐는데 자꾸 입력값이 없다고 뜨네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-10
<jarfile> 혹시 api server  만들어 보신분 계신가요?
<ihavnoth> API Server가 뭘까요?
<ihavnoth> 자바 미들웨어 서버 같은건가요?
<ihavnoth> 뇨ㅜ
<ihavnoth> "뇨ㅜ"는 잘 못 입력한거에요...
<jarfile> open api
<jarfile> 왜 저기
<jarfile> 다음 네이버 보면   open api 있잖아요
<jarfile> 그런 api 전용 서버을 만들려고 하는데 감이...
<ihavnoth> http://ash84.tistory.com/942
<myobot> [링크 제목] LAB84::(JSP) 간단 OpenAPI 만들기
<ihavnoth> 이런건가요?
<ihavnoth> 전 네이버 open API를 안써봐서요
<ihavnoth> HTTP기반 Open API죠?
<ihavnoth> http://huns.me/ajax-cors-overview/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ajax & CORS Overview | Huns.me
<ihavnoth> 이거보니
<ihavnoth> HTTP 이외의 프로토콜도 지원하는군요
<ihavnoth> 이거 두개가 다른건가 휴~~
<ihavnoth> 저도 잘 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> http://bigmatch.i-um.net/2013/11/ium-api-veyron/
<myobot> [링크 제목] 아파치 모듈로 개발된 API 서버, 이음 베이론을 소개합니다. | Bigmatch
<ihavnoth> 이런것도 있네요
<DarkCircle> API 서버는 트위터 API 보시면 돼요 ... 그게 가장 볼만한 참고처...
<DarkCircle> 거기 아니면 페이스북 fql 스트럭처를 보시든지 ..
<DarkCircle> 페이스북도 어쩌다보면 그냥 API 일뿐인데 쿼리 파서를 앞단에 달아서 SQL 처럼 요청을 쏴서 보내면 옵션 따로 안붙이고도 지가 알아서 - -; ...
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 점심은 맛있게 드셨나요?
<samahui_> 밥 먹었더니 나른한게 졸립네요
<sungyo> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 아....
<sungyo> 파일 서버가 터졌습니다.
<Markers> 학교에서 묵밥인가 먼가 해서 먹었습니다. 양이 작네요;
<sungyo> 묵이랑 밥이랑 나오는건가요?
<samahui_> 묵을 육수에 말아 먹는건 아는데 밥도 넣은거였었나요? 흠
<samahui_> 묵밥 시원하니 여름에 먹으면 맛나죠
<sungyo> 음. 루트 파티션부터 마우트가 안된다고 뜨는데 갑자기 왜이런지 모르겠네요.
<sungyo> 그 전날 전 그저 4테라짜리 외장하드를 포맷했을 뿐인데 말이죠
<samahui_> 잘못 포멧했거나 아니면 포멧 후 파티션 설정을 건드리신건 아닐까 싶은데요
<samahui_> 잠시 티타임 좀 가지고 오겠습니다. 잠을 깨야 겠네요
<autowiz> 우선 OS 는 뭔가요?
<sungyo> 아. 우분투요
<sungyo> 12.04
<autowiz> 강제로 재부팅 되면서 root 파티션 깨진건 아닐까 싶은데요.
<autowiz> 사실 잘 안깨지긴 하지만.
<sungyo> 그럴 수도 있나요?
<autowiz> usb 드라이브가 hdd 로 잡히면서 디스크 순서가 바뀌진 않았을까요?
<sungyo> 원격지에서 다 작업 내리고 부팅 명령 내리고 나니 서버 접속이 안되더라구요.
<autowiz> 지금도 원격이신가요?
<sungyo> 오...그럴 수도 있겠나요
<sungyo> 아니요 지금 용인으로 달려왔어요
<autowiz> 지금 부팅할려고 하면
<autowiz> root 마운트 못해서 panic 뜨거나 busybox 로 떨어지나요?
<sungyo> 잠시만요 로그를 띄워볼게요.
<autowiz> grub 는 정상적으로 뜨나요?
<sungyo> 예. 그룹은 제대로 작동해요
<sungyo> 그룹까지는...
<sungyo> 데비안 지구 화면 나오구요
<sungyo> 그 이후에..마운트 하나씩 해나가는데..도중에 루트가 뻑!!
<sungyo> 그리고 레이드5가 연달아 뻐버벅!!
<sungyo> 제 맨탈도 뻐억~~!!
<autowiz> 레이드 5는 어떤걸로 구성하셨나요?
<autowiz> 하드웨어? 소프트웨어?
<sungyo> 소프트웨어요
<autowiz> 장비 모델명은 어떻게 되시는지?
<sungyo> 조립 데탑이에요..
<autowiz> 지금은 cd 부팅 이신가요?
<ihavnoth> 축구 4:0으로 졌군요
<sungyo> 유에스비요
<autowiz> raid 5 는 일단 나중으로 미루고.
<autowiz> 디스크 몇장인가요?
<autowiz> root 파티션 있는 디스크는 raid 하고 상관 없었으면 좋겠는데 말이지요.
<autowiz> root 있는 디스크 파티션 정보는 정상인가요?
<autowiz> 혹시 모르니까 mount -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt/p1 이런식으로 마운트 한번 해보시죠
<sungyo> ro는 무슨 옵션이죠?
<autowiz> read only 입니당
<autowiz> 기본은 rw = read write 구요
<sungyo> 시스템 하드 레이드1에 스페어1
<sungyo> 스토리지 하드 레이드5에 하드4 스페어1
<sungyo> mnt/pl does not exist
<autowiz> hba 쓰고 있으실려나.드라이버 업데이트라던가 되면서 문제가 생길 가능성이 있긴 합니다만. 이것도 사실은 가능성이 낮구요.
<autowiz> mkdir /mnt/p1 /mnt/p2 /mnt/p3
<sungyo> sdi로 출발해요
<autowiz> 혹시 예전에도 sdi 부터 출발했나요? cat /etc/fstab
<sungyo> 네.
<sungyo> 잠시만요
<autowiz> fstab 에는 guid 로 나와 있을 수도 있겠네요
<sungyo> 지금..시스템 하드조차 마운트가 안되서요
<autowiz> fdisk -l 에는 보이나요?
<sungyo> 네. 노출되요
<sungyo> 마운트좀 하구요..
<sungyo> 아
<sungyo> 제가 잘못전달했네요. Sda부터 시작하네요
<autowiz> mount -v -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt/p1
<autowiz> -v 로 좀더 자세한 정보를 얻을 수 있습니다.
<sungyo> 레이드1이라 그냥 마운트가 안되네요?
<autowiz> blkid /dev/sda1 하시면 fs 가 ext2 인지 ext3 인지 도 나올거구요.
<autowiz> root 로 raid1 이라는 말씀인거 같구요.
<sungyo> 얘가 쫌 웃긴게
<autowiz> 같군요. 그 raid 는 메인보드 raid 일까요? 소프트웨어 raid 일까요? 음...
<sungyo> sda부터 시작하는데 시스템하드는 E랑 F에요
<sungyo> 네
<sungyo> 다 소프트웨어에요
<autowiz> 시스템 하드라고 하시는게 어떤걸 의미하시는지 잘 모르겠습니다. 설명좀 해주세요
<sungyo> 루트요
<sungyo> '/'
<sungyo> 스토리지를 제외한 운영체제가 들어한 하드가 소프트웨어레이드1이에요
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz> 윈됴에서의 드라이브문자야 뭘로가든 크게 상관없을거 같아서요.
<autowiz> dmraid 를 쓰신건지 lvm 은 아닌거죠?
<sungyo> 음...우분투인데요?
<sungyo> 네 LVM아니에요
<autowiz> 아 시스템 하드가 sde 랑 sdf 라는 말씀이시군요.
<sungyo> 네
<autowiz> 레이드 모듈 올려서 테스트 해봐야 할텐데 음... 그냥 부팅하면 어떻게 되나요?
<sungyo> 로그가 막 떠요
<autowiz> 계속 뜨나요? 아니면 좀 뜨다가 멈추나요?
<sungyo> 뜨다가 중간에 더이상 진행할 수 없어 멈추더라구요. 패닉은 아니고
<sungyo> 더이상 진행을 할 수 없어 멈춰요
<autowiz> 대충 어떤 메시지인지?
<sungyo> 마운트 에러....
<sungyo> fCSK인가요?
<autowiz> fsck 진행하다가
<sungyo> 음. 잠시만요
<autowiz> fsck 끝나고도 마운트 안되는 경우가 있긴 합니다만.
<sungyo> /DEV/MD1 UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY RUN FSCK MANUALLY
<autowiz> raid 한 파티션만 fsck 걸면 이상해지는데
<sungyo> mountall:  fsck / terminated with..
<sungyo> 뭐 이렇게 떠요
<sungyo> 헛
<ihavnoth> 수동으로 fsck하면 에러 나나요?
<sungyo> 하드가 순서가 바뀐거 같아요
<autowiz> md 걸려있으면 저도 확답은 못하겠는데
<sungyo> 아마도 원격지에서 제가 하드 체크해달라고 부탁하면서...선 위치가 바뀐건지
<autowiz> 한쪽만 fsck 걸어도 되는지 모르겠어요.
<ihavnoth> 한쪽이 무슨 의미죠?
<autowiz> mirror 면 2개 파티션이나 디스크가 묶여 있는건데
<autowiz> 한개 disk 만 내용이 바뀌면 이걸 어떻게 처리하는지 raid 방식마다 달라서요
<ihavnoth> /dev/md1은 묶여 있는 걸꺼에요
<autowiz> 디스크 하나를 뽑고 부팅해 볼까요?
<ihavnoth> 메세지 나온대로 USB로 부팅 하신 후 수동으로 fsck해보세요
<ihavnoth> cat /proc/mdstat 상태도 확인해보시고요
<sungyo> 궁금한게 있는데요
<sungyo> ada부터 순서대로 나가는게 물리적으로 바꿔끼우지 않아도 바뀔 수 있나요?
<sungyo> 소프트웨어적으로요
<sungyo> 전 분명 순서를 건들지 않았는데 소프트웨어에서 띄우니 순서가 바뀌어져 있어요
<autowiz> bios 에 서 바꾸면 바뀌는거 같았구요.
<sungyo>  ad a,b,c,d가 1테라 짜리 스토리지 하드들이고
<sungyo> ->sd a,b,c,d
<sungyo> sde와 sdf가 시스템 하드거든요. 그런데 이게 바뀌었어요
<sungyo> 바이오스에서요?
<ihavnoth> usb 꼽고 부팅해서 바뀐건 아니죠?
<autowiz> 그런데 바이오스에서 바뀐건 아닐거 같긴합니다.
<autowiz> 아마도 usb 부팅하셨을때 바꼈다고 하시는거 같은데요.
<sungyo> 네
<sungyo> 꼽아서 바뀌진 않았어요
<autowiz> 로컬하드는 부팅이 안되니... recovery 모드로 부팅해보시는 것도 방법일거같습니다.
<autowiz> 보통 거기서는 fsck 돌릴 수 있습니다.
<sungyo> 궁금한게 있는데 fsck는 정확히 어떤 일을 하는거에ㅛ?
<autowiz> 윈됴 chkdsk 같은거라고 보시면 됩니다.
<sungyo> 하...
<sungyo> 하드 순서가 바뀐거 같아요
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz> 로컬에 하드가 6개가 꼽혀 있는건가요?
<sungyo> 8개요
<ihavnoth> 우분투 버전이 뭐였죠?
<sungyo> 12.04요
<ihavnoth> 12.04면 소프트레이드 UUID써서
<ihavnoth> /dev/sdXX 이름이 변경되도
<ihavnoth> 문제 없을 것 같네요(테스트 해보진 않았습니다)
<ihavnoth> 예를 들면 제껀
<ihavnoth> $ cat /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<ihavnoth> ARRAY /dev/md/0 metadata=1.2 UUID=e2291072:5c3a3300:5ba00e48:7a6097c8
<ihavnoth> 이런식으로 md0에 할당된 디스크 볼륨 UUID리스트가 있습니다
<sungyo> 부팅되면 그리 수정해놔야겠네요 *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<ihavnoth> 저거 제가 입력한게 아니라
<ihavnoth> 자동으로 들어간거에요
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;;;;;
<ihavnoth> 확인해 보실려면 USB부팅해서
<ihavnoth> 저 UUID 리스트하고
<sungyo> 음. 순서를 제대로 잡아줘도 안되네요~
<ihavnoth> USB부팅해서
<ihavnoth> fsck해보시고
<ihavnoth> 안되시면 볼륨 목록 확인해보세요
<ihavnoth> sudo blkid랑 저 /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf 목록이랑요
<sungyo> 엇. 루트로 빠졌어요
<ihavnoth> 오
<ihavnoth> sudo mdadm -D /dev/md1 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아 순서가 제대로 된게 아니구나.....
<sungyo> 잠시만요 음?
<sungyo> 마운트가 안됬는데 어떻게 저는 루트 하드를 거닐고 있을까요....
<sungyo> 이전에 한번 fcsk를 돌리다가 시스템 하드를 날려먹어버린적이 있어요...( _ _)
<sungyo> 마운트 한 상태에서 돌리면 그리 되나요?
<ihavnoth> 보통 마운트한 상태에선 비추죠
<ihavnoth> 전 니코틴 충전하러 가야긋네요
<sungyo> 메인보드에서는 하드가 인식된 순서대로 번호를 잡네요...?
<autowiz> 포트순서대로 잡히는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<sungyo> 모르겠어요 부트 띄워보면 뜨는 순서가 매번 달라서요
<sungyo> 저도 포트 순서인거로 알고 있었는데....
<sungyo> 이거 왜이럴까요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz> 연결은 전부 메인보드에 직접 되어 있나요?
<ihavnoth> 루트파일시스템(/)가 /dev/md1 아니에요?
<sungyo> 아니요 그 순서 말고...
<sungyo> sda, b, c, 이순서요
<sungyo> 자꾸 바뀌어요
<sungyo> 포트가 바뀌는게 아닌데요.......
<autowiz> 보통은 그게 잘 안바뀌는데. 부팅 미디어가 같은데도 계속 바뀐다는 말씀이신지.
<ihavnoth> 바뀌는건 이상하지만 부팅할때 커널파라미터로 그 이름으로 넘기지 않았으면
<ihavnoth> 그게 좀 바뀌어도 상관없어요
<sungyo> 아 일단 마운트 안하고 부팅시켰어요
<ihavnoth> 특별히 관련해서 설정 바꾸지 않았으면 UUID 사용합니다
<sungyo> 레이드를 묶을때도 uuid를 사용한다는 말씀이신거죠??
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> /dev/sdXX로 보여주는건 그냥 사용자가 구별하기 편하라고 그렇게 보여줄꺼에요
<sungyo> 후...
<autowiz> usb 부팅 하시고
<sungyo> 데이타는 일단 살아있네요.
<sungyo> 강제마운트 하니까 일단 되요
<autowiz> mount 에서 강제로 마운트 하신건가요?
<sungyo> 네
<sungyo> 정확히는 메뉴얼 마운트겠네요
<autowiz> mdadm --examine --scan
<autowiz> mdadm --assemble /dev/md2 하면 md2 활성화 된다는군요. 그러고 fsck /dev/md2 형식으로 하라고 합니다.
<sungyo> 어레디 인 유스
<sungyo> 마운트 해제하고 FSCK돌려줘야하나요?
<autowiz> 네.. ro 로 마운트 하거나 마운트 해제하고
<autowiz> fsck 돌리셔야 합니다.
<sungyo> 실수로 Fdisk돌릴뻔했네요...
<sungyo> 컨테인스 어 파일 시슽ㅁ윗 에롤스, 쳇 포스트
<sungyo> ....?
<sungyo> exit
<sungyo_> 노크노크
<autowiz> 네
<sungyo_> 파일첵 들어갔어요
<autowiz> 용량이 좀 작으면 복사 떠넣고 하겠는데.
<sungyo_> 옷, 끝났네요.
<autowiz> 그럴 수도 없고. 성공하길 빌어야지요...
<sungyo_> 아 로그를 보여드려야 하는데 이거
<sungyo_> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;; 서버쪽에서 인터넷이 죽어버리네요....
<sungyo_> 파일시스템 워스 모디파이드 뜨고
<autowiz> 인터넷이 왜 죽을까요?
<sungyo_> 403159/183123968 files(3.0%NON-CONTIGUOUS), 547566484/732471936 blocks
<autowiz> root 재마운트 때문일려나 음...
<sungyo_> 저게 뭔말이에요...?
<sungyo_> 삼쩜영프로 넌 컨티그로우스:??
<autowiz> 저건 그냥 파일 분산 된거 그런거 아닐까 싶은데요
<autowiz> 지금 돌리시는게 raid 5 쪽인가요? raid1 쪽인가요?
<sungyo_> raid5
<autowiz> fsck 끝난건가요?
<sungyo_> 네네
<autowiz> 그럼 그냥 마운트 하면 이제 잘 되나요?
<autowiz> -f 옵션 없이도?
<sungyo_> 재붓을 했어요
<autowiz> root 쪽은 이미 fsck 하셨구요?
<sungyo_> 그쪽은 손 안뎄어요
<sungyo_> 그쪽은 되는거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 음...
<sungyo_> 음. 재붓했는데 똑같네요
<sungyo_> md2가 하드가 4개가 한 셋인데 그중 하나가 작동이 안되네요~
<sungyo_> 그래서 에러를 출력해줬을까요?
<autowiz> 보통은 그런경우
<autowiz> md 서비스쪽에서 raid5 중에 하나가 문제가 있다는 보고만 하고 나머지는 정상 동작해야 합니다.
<autowiz> hp 하드웨어 raid 나 스토리지의 경우 일부만 문제가 생겨도 정상동작 안하게 하는 옵션 이 있기는 했습니다만. 별로 추천하지는 않구요
<autowiz> 다만 메인보드가 disk 엑세스 하는데
<autowiz> hang 걸리는경우가 발생할 수 있는데(sata disk 고장으로) 이러면 시스템 뻗을겁니다.
<autowiz> 뭐 해결만 되면 되지요.
<sungyo_> 헐;;;
<sungyo_> 네트워크가 5분 작동하다 죽어버리네요
<sungyo_> 아니 5초
<autowiz> 디스크 하나가 동작 안하는거 같다는게
<autowiz> 어떤 증상때문에 그렇게 생각하시는지
<autowiz> 네트워크는 또 왜그럴까요
<sungyo_> 일단 좀 만지작 거려보겠씁니다..
<autowiz> 부팅은 된거 같으시군요
<autowiz> 네트웍 문제는 network duplex 혹시 모르니까 체크한번 해보시구요.
<drake_kr> 역시 윈도우가 짱입니다
<sungyo_> ㅠㅠ
<sungyo_> 레이드가 제대로 불러와진게 아닌가봐요
<sungyo_> 파일이 다 열리는줄 알았더니 일부분이였어요 폴더로 접근이 안되네요
<sungyo_> 아...이거
<sungyo_> 원본 불려오지 못하면 포맷한 하드 복구해야 할 상황인데....
<autowiz> 아이고
<sungyo_> 혹시라도 fsck 돌리면서 뭔가를 건들여 상하게 하지는 않았겠쬬...?
<sungyo_> 그런데 왜 화면상으로는 클린으로 뜨는지가 궁금하네요
<sungyo_> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 역시 윈도우가 짱인듯
<autowiz> 그러게요 그게 좀 이상하긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 실제 자료는 몇기가 정도 되세요?
<sungyo_> 거진 3테라요
<autowiz> 헙
<autowiz> ext4 면 어지간 해선 그냥 복구 되던데 말이지요 에공
<sungyo_> 레이드5로두요...?
<autowiz> raid 5 는 md 에서 관장하는거지 fsck 와는 어찌보면 좀 관련이 없습니다.
<ihavnoth> 단발머리란 걸그룹이 나왔네요
<ihavnoth> 다들 아직 애기군요
<autowiz> md 에서 raid5 강제로 잡으신건 아니시지요? mdadm --assemble --force 이거 걸어놓고
<bluedusk> Seony, 님 ceph 설정후에     health HEALTH_WARN 292 pgs degraded; 292 pgs stuck unclean; clock skew detected on mon.node2 이렇게 시간 안맞다고 clean 안되는현상 격어보셨나요??
<ihavnoth> Seony: 예전에 Single album이란 표현은 잘못된거고 Single이라고 해야한다고 어디선가 본거 같은데
<bluedusk> 물론 ntp로 시간 동기화는 다 해놨습니다..;
<ihavnoth> Seony: 미국에선 어떤가요?
<sungyo_> Seony: raid5가 붕괴됬는데 복구 방법이 있을까요...?
<iPad^Seony> 하드웨어요?
<sungyo_> 소프트웨어에요
<sungyo_> 스킵하면 일단 마운트는 되는데...폴더가 그냥 파일로 표기되어져 있어요
<iPad^Seony> 전통적인 방법이라면 fsck부터 해봐야겠죠.  근데 마운트는 되구요?
<sungyo_> 우분투 서버 12.04
<sungyo_> 네
<iPad^Seony> 마운트는 된다면, 파일이 깨진 거에요?
<sungyo_> 시스템이 엉킨걸까요?
<sungyo_> 모르겠어요....폴더가 모두 다 파일로 떠요
<sungyo_> 접근이 안되요
<sungyo_> 이걸 파일이 깨졌다 해야 하나요?
<iPad^Seony> Fsck에서 이상은 없구요?
<sungyo_> 아까 뭐라고 뜨던데 다시 돌려볼까요?
<iPad^Seony> 혹시 어떤 os들이 그 서버에 접속해요?
<sungyo_> 윈도우요
<sungyo_> fsck돌리면 클린떠요.....
<iPad^Seony> 확실하진 않지만 제 경험인데요, 자기만의 방식과 프로토콜로 파일을 쓰는 프로그램이 접속하면 그럴 수도 있어요
<autowiz> 폴더가 서버에서 볼때는 폴더로 보이나요?
<sungyo_> /dev/md2: c;ean,403159/183123968 files, 547566484/732471936 blocks
<sungyo_> 이렇게 떠요
<autowiz> 디렉토리 내부로 들어갈 수는 있는지요?
<sungyo_> 지금 서버에서 열어서 보고있어요
<sungyo_> 디렉토리 내부로 들어가지지가 않아요
<sungyo_> 레이드5로 스토리지 구성하고 삼바로 접근하게 열어놓은건데
<sungyo_> 부팅하고 나니 갑자기 이리 되네요...
<sungyo_> 안되면 포멧한 4테라 하드라도 윈도우상에서 복구프로그램 돌려 복구해야 할 판인데...
<Seony> drake_kr: 계쎄요
<Seony> 안에 자료가 많은가봐요?
<sungyo_> 3테라요
<sungyo_> 약...2.6테라 정도 되요
<Seony> 혹시, 윈도우 피씨에서 삼바로 접속해서 보셨구요?
<sungyo_> 리눅스에서 윈도우피시에 ftp로 마운트 한 뒤에 리눅스상에서 rsync로 작업했어요
<Seony> 그러면, 윈도우 피씨에서 ftp나 삼바로 접속해보세요
<sungyo_> 그러면 노출되는경우가 있나요?
<sungyo_> ㅡ,.ㅡ 이거 난감하군요....
<bluedusk> tuen2fs -l /dev/md2
<Seony> 아까 말씀드린대로, 서버에서 지원하지 않는 방식대로 전송하면 그런 경우가 생길 수 있어요
<sungyo_> 그건 뭐에요?
<sungyo_> 서버 네트워크가 죽어서 패키지 설치가 안되네요. 밖에서 열어서 보지도 못하구요
<autowiz> 문제가 아주 여러가지가 한꺼번에 생겨버리는군요. ㅠㅠ
<sungyo_> 네트워크는 열었어요
<sungyo_> 음..네트워크로 정상적인 접근이 안되네요
<sungyo_> 윈도우 파일복구프로그램중에 잘 듣는게 뭐가 있나요??
<autowiz> 제가 써본바로는 final data가 젤 쓸만 했습니다.
<sungyo_> bluedusk : tuen2fs쓰려고 하니
<sungyo_> no Command 'tune2fs' found, did you mean: command 'tune2fs' from package 'e2fsprogs (main)
<sungyo_> e2fsprogs로 명령어를 주니 이번엔 그런 명령어가 또 없다네요
<sungyo_> 우분투 12.04입니다.
<autowiz> 페키지 이름이랑 명령어 이름이랑 다를거에요.
<Markers> 다들 코딩할 때 음악 듣고 하시나요? 혹시 음악 추천해주실분 있으세여 -_-?ㅋ
<autowiz> 별로 코딩 안하긴 하지만 , 클래식들이 좋지요.
<Seony> 코딩할 땐 거의 안듣거나, autowiz님 말씀처럼 클래식류가 도움되요
<sungyo_> 아...민망해....
<Markers> 음.
<sungyo_> 퍼미션 문제였습니다.......
<Markers> 클래식 추천좀 해주세여 -_-ㅋ
<autowiz> 와우 그래도 다행입니다.
<sungyo_> 네... 에러만 복구해주면 될거 같아요.
<autowiz> raid 쪽은 문제생겨버리면 정말 곤란해져서.
<autowiz> 아직 에러 있나요?
<Markers> 고치셧으니 다행이네요.
<sungyo_> 부팅하면 중간에 걸려요 진행되지 않구요
<Seony> 윈도우쪽에서 올린 자료니까 그냥 파일은 644 디렉토리는 755 주면 되겠네요
<autowiz> 아 mdadm 설명 보니까
<sungyo_> 그리고..멀쩡히 레이드가 추가되던 하드가 레이드에서 제외되어 다시 추가해주려 하니 하드가 작다고 못껴준다네요
<sungyo_> 뭐 이런...
<autowiz> raid 구성디스크가 1개 이하인경우 그리고 raid5 에서 1개 고장났을경우 마운트 어쩌고 저쩌고 있는데
<autowiz> 정확히 번역이 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> raid 구성원으로 추가하는거랑
<autowiz> 헷갈릴수 잇어서. 명령어 어떻게 쓰셨어요? gui 로 하셨을려나
<samahui_remote> raid문제 생기면 머리아프죠. 하루종일 고생이시네요
<sungyo_> mdadm /dev/md2/ --add /dev/sdb1
<autowiz> 혹시 remove 나 fail 시켜주셨었나요?
<sungyo_> 아니요
<autowiz> detail 로 보면 sdb1 번은 어떤 상태인가요?
<sungyo_> 걔가 레이드에서 제외되어져잇어요
<sungyo_> 레이드 추가할 때 스탑 걸고 해야 하나요?
<sungyo_> 아.
<sungyo_> sdb1 리므부 되어져있어요
<autowiz> mdadm --manage /dev/md/2 --add /dev/sdb1
<sungyo_> 포멧 해주고 추가하니 잘 들어가네요
<autowiz> 한참 리빌드 하고 있겠네요.
<sungyo_> 네.
<sungyo_> 용량이 커서 속도도 느리네요...lol
<sungyo_> 죽다 살아났습니다...
<autowiz> 루트쪽도 정상인가요?
<sungyo_> 고객님의 데이타를 보낸줄 알구요
<sungyo_> 루트는 이거 끝나고 체크해볼래요
<autowiz> 서비스 다운시간이 꽤 긴데 그래도 괜찮으신가 봐요
<autowiz> 다행입니다.
<sungyo_> 개인 파일서버에요
<sungyo_> 다운시간이 2주가 넘었죠
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo_> 고객님이 오죽 답답하셨으면 외장하드에 백업해서 빼달라고....
<autowiz> 아 sungyo 님 개인 파일 서버가 아니라
<sungyo_> 네.
<autowiz> 고갱님 개인 파일 서버인거군요
<sungyo_> 아는 지인의 개인서버고 저에겐 첫 고객이에요
<sungyo_> 저에겐
<ihavnoth> 잘 해결되셨나보네요?
<sungyo_> 일단 급한 불은 껐어요. 빌드 다 된 다음에 부팅해보게요
<sungyo_> 보통 레이드에 문제가 생기면 건너 뛰는게 정상인데 이건 왜 멈추는지 모르겠네요
<sungyo_> 원격지에서 서버로 3시간이나 달려오게 만드는....
<autowiz> 켜져있는 상황이면 상관없는데
<sungyo_> 작업하며 부팅하다 그리 됬어요
<sungyo_> 부팅은 함부로 할게 아니라는걸 새삼스레 배우는 시간이었습니다
<autowiz> raid5 에서 디스크 하나 고장난 상태에서 새로 올릴려고 하면 거부 할 수 도 있는거 같습니다. 그상태로 운영하다가
<autowiz> 디스크 하나 더 나가면 데이터 전부 소실되기때문에.
<sungyo_> 꺄아
<sungyo_> 그렇군요
<sungyo_> 그러면 fcsk를 돌려서 문제가 없다는데 왜 자꾸 거부한걸까요...
<autowiz> 심한경우에는 raid1 에서 디스크 하나 고장나도
<autowiz> 안올라옵니다.
<sungyo_> 혹시 아까 뜬 용량문제로 추가가 되지 않아서 그런걸지도 모르겠네요.
<sungyo_> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz> 자세한건 로그를 직접 봐야지만 알거 같습니다. ㅠㅠ
<root_> 음?
<root_> 헐...닉네임이 루트.
<root_> 닉 변경이 nick 아니었나요?
<SunGyo_ChulJang> http://pastebin.com/btU9uecz
<myobot> [링크 제목] [Bash] [ 0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset [ 0.000000] Initializing cg - Pastebin.com
<autowiz> [    5.035284] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
<autowiz> [    5.035806] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):
<autowiz> [    5.036331]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00
<autowiz> [    5.036851]         00 00 01 20
<autowiz> [    5.037374] sd 1:0:1:0: [sdd]
<autowiz> [    5.037882] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
<autowiz> [    5.038390] sd 1:0:1:0: [sdd] CDB:
<autowiz> [    5.038894] Read(10): 28 00 00 00 01 20 00 00 08 00
<autowiz> [    5.039401] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 288
<autowiz> [    5.039898] Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 36
<autowiz> hdd 에서 media 에러면 배드섹터 이겠네요
<sungyo_> sdd에서요?
<sungyo_> 음. 레이드가 물려있는 상황에서 배드섹터를 잡을 수도 있나요?
<autowiz> 이론상은 될거 같은데 저도 안해봤네요
<autowiz> 회사에서는 보통 디스크를 갈아버려서
<sungyo_> 그럼...
<sungyo_> 리빌딩이 끝나면 하드를 해제한 다음에 섹터를 잡고 추가해줘야겠네요.
<autowiz> 그러면 또 리빌드를 해야하고 아이고
<autowiz> 리블드는 원격에서 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo_> 네..
<sungyo_> 보통 리눅스에서는 배드섹터 뭘로 잡아요?
<autowiz> 저도 리눅에서는 따로 작업해본적이 e2fstune 으로 손으로 할 수는 있는걸로 아는데
<autowiz> auto reallocation 이 외 실패하는지 모르겠네요. 원래 저런건가.
<sungyo_> 우분투에서는 e2fsck로 쓰나봐요.
<autowiz> 언마운트 하고 e2fsck -c /dev/sdd1 식으로 한다는데
<sungyo_> 원래 우분투에서 불량하드가 뜰 때 멈추나봐요
<SunGyo_ChulJang> http://serverfault.com/questions/112147/tell-ubuntu-to-ignore-dead-hard-drive-during-booting
<myobot> [링크 제목] Tell ubuntu to ignore dead hard drive during booting? - Server Fault
<sungyo_> 도와주신 덕분에 오늘 좋은 경험 했습니다.
<autowiz> 무엇보다 데이터가 살아있어서 다행입니다.
<sungyo_> 언능 백업본을 만들어야겠어요 이거 불안해서 원...
<samahui_> 하루 종일 고생하시더니 해결 보셨나보군요. 다행입니다.
<autowiz> 옳으신 말씀입니다.
<sungyo_> ㄷ턋
<sungyo_> exit
<sungyo_> 아..
<samahui_> 퇴근시간이군요. 오늘 하루도 고생들 하셨습니다. 퇴근 잘하시고 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<drake_kr> 아
<SunGyo_ChulJang> 일하세요?
<Seony> drake_kr: 며칠 전에 도승환 이라는 분이 저한테 메시지를 보내셨더라구요.
<drake_kr> 집에 가려하니 아메리카노를 주네요
<drake_kr> Seony 제가 바람을 좀 넣어서요
<drake_kr> 블로그를 보여줬습니다
<Seony> 근데, 일요일인데 사무실에 접속된 클라이언트로 메시지를 보내서 제가 못봤어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 바람..
<drake_kr> 윈도우는 오피스를 돌리기 위해 만든 OS인가요?
<samahui_> 윈도우는 게임을 오피스와 게임을 위한 OS죠
<autowiz> 올래
<samahui_> 전 이만 들어가 볼께요~ 내일뵈요~~~
<autowiz> root 운영중에 fsck 했더니만 마운트 안되네요 ㅋㅋ 뭐 테스트 vm 이라 재미삼아복구 해볼렵니다.
<SunGyo_ChulJang> 일하세요?
<SunGyo_ChulJang> 헐 오타입니다.
<autowiz> 어디가 오타인거죠?
<SunGyo_ChulJang> '
<SunGyo_ChulJang> 일하세요
<autowiz> 얼마 전에 운영중이던 서버 디스크 사용률이 100% 이길래 허겁지겁 오래된 로그들 찾아서 지우는데
<autowiz> 용량 확보가 안되는겁니다.
<autowiz> ext3 부터인가 4부터인가 root 를 위한 예약공간이 어느정도 있더군요. 일반사용자는 100% 차서 못써도 root 는 어느정도 추가적인 공간을 가지고 있더라구요.
<SunGyo_ChulJang> 호오
<autowiz> 뭐 그냥 그랬다는 겁니다.
<SunGyo_ChulJang> 그렇군요
<autowiz> 생각보다 그 공간이 좀 켰습니다. %로 되어 있었던거 같은데
<Darkcircle_mba> 철장이라니 (!)
 * Darkcircle_mba 철컹철컹 
<ser_> Where is moai nim !
<ser_> 안녕하세여
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 엔하위키가 머졍?
<Darkcircle_mba> 애낳아위키 'ㅅ'/
<Markers> 헐..
<Darkcircle_mba> ...
<Darkcircle_mba> ㅈㅅ
<Darkcircle_mba> =3
<Markers> drake_kr님 안계시는군화.
<ihavnoth> 오늘 한화 기아 피말리네요
<drake_kr> 아 전문적인 내용 쉽게 쓸라니까 존나 어렵네요 진짜
<drake_kr> 아웅, 너무 기술 이야기만 하는건가... 나도..
<drake_kr> 겜 좀 하다 해야징
<autowiz> 즐겜용~
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/File4developers 여까지 썼슴다 틀린점 있으면 좀 이야기해주세용
<myobot> [링크 제목] File4developers - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> cheayuncho: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> philipballew: 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle>  안주무시냐능 'ㅅ';
<DarkCircle>  /-ㅅ-/ 잠 =3
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<philipballew> Ferendevelop, hello
<Ferendevelop> philipballew: Hi.
<Ferendevelop> philipballew: I was see your name seems to be somewhere
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-11
<ihavnoth> 파이선 컨퍼런스 하네요
<ihavnoth> 장소협찬이 숙대네요 ♥♥
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~~~
<ihavnoth> 슬플 하루가 될꺼같아요~
<autowiz> 왜그러세요 슬픈하루라니요...
<ihavnoth> 문제 해결을 못해서요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 콜 오브 듀티 새로 나오는 버전 배경이 서울인가보네요
<ihavnoth> 서울에서 오랫동안 일을 했지만 집<->사무실만해서
<ihavnoth> 가본 곳이 거의 없네요
<Work^Seony> 서버에 붙은 하드디스크 전체를 확인하는 스크립트를 하나 만들려고 하는데요, 어떻게 하면 하드디스크를 제대로 확인할 수 있을까요...
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면, 하드 2개를 md로 묶으면 mount 명령어에서는 sd? 식으로는 안나오거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서... ls -l /sys/block | grep pci 하면 제대로 나오긴 하는데 문제는,
<Work^Seony> 오늘 저희 서버 중 하나가, 하드디스크 4개가 한 번에 나갔는데, mount 명령어로는 붙어있다고 나오고, /dev/에는 장치파일이 없다고 나오거든요
<Work^Seony> 이러면 또 제대로 확인이 안되고...
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크가 sda부터 sdn까지 있는데, 심플하게 a-n까지 루프 돌려서 확인하는 건 분명 말이 안되고...
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> md기준으로 검색해야하는건가요?
<bluedusk|Usb2> cat /proc/partitions
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  다양한 상황을 가정해야되요.
<Work^Seony> md도 있고, raid도 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 md를 기준으로 하냐마냐는 사실 큰 문제가 아니구요,
<Work^Seony> mount 명령어 때리면 나오는 하드디스크가, /dev 내에는 장치파일이 사라졌을 경우에는 확인을 제대로 할 수 없다는 거죠
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 서버에 붙어있는 하드디스크의 갯수와 장치명을 제대로 갖고와야하는데,
<Work^Seony> 갖고와야할 기준을 찾는게 어렵네요
<Work^Seony>  /dev에서 /dev/sd? 이런 식으로 하드디스크의 목록을 뽑아온다고 칠 때,
<Work^Seony> sda부터 sdn까지 붙어있는 하드디스크 중에서 만약 sdn이 고장나게 될 경우, 스크립트는 하드디스크가 14개가 아닌 13개라고 생각할 수 있다는 점이 문제거든요
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 mount 명령어에서 뽑아오려니, md로 묶은 하드디스크는 장치명이 제대로 표시가 안되고...
<Work^Seony> 질문이 너무 이상한가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너무 나만 아는 상황을 설명한건가...
<bluedusk|Usb2> cat /proc/partitions 으로 정보 안뽑히나요?
<bluedusk|Usb2> 대략 그 정보 기준으로 ...;
<Work^Seony> partitions로 뽑으면 하드디스크 말고 다른 장치들까지 다 딸려나와요
<ihavnoth> 기준 정보를 잡아야할거같아요
<Work^Seony> md0, md1, dm-0, dm-1 등등...
<ihavnoth> 정상적일때 리스트를 한번 저장해야할꺼같아요
<Work^Seony> 네..  그래서 그 기준 정보를 잡아야하는데, 뭘 잡아야할지 고민되네요
<Work^Seony> 일단 가장 이상적인건 ls -l /sys/block/ | grep pci인데...
<Work^Seony> 블럭 디바이스만 뽑아내니까, 기준점으로 하긴 좋아보이는데요,
<Work^Seony> 위에서 말씀드린대로 평소에는 하드디스크가 sda부터 sdn까지 있어서 총 14개인데,
<Work^Seony> 어느날 갑자기 sdn이 고장나서 13개가 되어버리면... ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오늘 무슨 일이 있었냐면요,
<ihavnoth> 시스템 설치하고 혹은 업그레이드 후에 한번 기준 리스트를 저장해야겠네요
<Work^Seony> Ceph 스토리지로 쓰는 스토리지 어레이 머신이 2대 있거든요.
<Work^Seony> 대당 하드디스크가 16개씩 장착되어있는데,
<Work^Seony> 특정 컨트롤러에 붙은 하드디스크가 전부 다 나갔어요
<Work^Seony> 4개가 한 번에 나갔거든요
<Work^Seony> 웃기는게,
<Work^Seony> mount 명령어 때리면 분명 붙어있는걸로 나오는데,
<Work^Seony> ls -l /dev/sdc 하면 그런 장치가 없다고 나온단 말이죠...
<Work^Seony> 전에 만들어둔 스크립트는 그냥 mount에서 목록을 뽑아내서 smartctl을 확인했거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 이런 상황이 생기니까, 이제 mount 명령어로 하드디스크 전체 목록을 신뢰할 수 없게된거죠...
<bluedusk|Usb2> 예외처리 하면 되는거 아닌가요? 그럼 mount에서 나와있는 하드디스크 장치명이 /dev/에 있는지만 확인하는 루틴 추가 하면 될꺼 같기도 한데요..;
<Work^Seony> 근데, 전에는 md로 묶은 하드디스크들은 체크를 안했거든요.  왜냐면 md로 묶으면 mount 명령어 상에서 /dev/sd?로 나오는게 아니라 /dev/mapper/harddisk_name root 이런 식으로 나와서...
<Work^Seony> 이제 사수가 신뢰할 수 있는 스크립트를 만들어달라고 해서...
<Work^Seony> md로 묶은 것까지 전부 확인을 해야할 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그래도 mount 명령어에서 뽑아내는게 맞을거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 일단, /dev/ 내에는 없어도 mount에서는 전부 나오니...
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 md로 묶은 하드들은 /sys/block에서 이름을 대조해서 확인하는 식으로 해야겠네요
<ihavnoth> mount는 mount 된것만 나오는거죠?
<bluedusk|Usb2> 전 전에 서버에 만든거 fdisk -l 기준으로 하긴 했는데..
<Work^Seony> 네
<bluedusk|Usb2> 그건 순수하게 디스크 상태 검사만 하는거라서..
<ihavnoth> 정상적일때 정보를 저장하는건 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> 정보를 저장할거면 그냥 하드코딩 해버리죠 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 근데 사실 물리적인 정보는 저장안하고는 나머진 불확실한 정보일 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 언제가 정상이고 언제가 비정상인지 스크립트가 판단할 수 없으니 결국 사람이 해야하는데, 이게 서버가 몇십 몇백대면 좀 곤란할 거에요
<ihavnoth> 시스템 설치나 디스크 업그레이드할때만 업데이트 해주면되니 한번만 힘들고
<ihavnoth> 유지보수는 괜찮을것 같네요
<ihavnoth> 이야기 하신대로 그 기준점을 mount 정보로 하면 앞서서 이야기하신대로
<Work^Seony> 음... 일단 고려해보겠습니다'
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk|Usb2> Work^Seony, 근데 그렇게 컨트롤러 나가기전에 메시지로그 안올라오던가요??
<ihavnoth> 그 정보로 각 파티션 확인 한 레이드 확인 하면되겠네요
<Work^Seony> 한 번 올라오고 말았던 것 같아요.  왜냐면 커널 입장에서는 하드디스크가 제거된 것으로 보는거 같거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그럴수밖에 없는게, 장치파일이 없으니 운영체제 입장에서는 그냥 하드디스크가 제거된 걸로 보지않나 싶네요
<bluedusk|Usb2> 그렇겠군요..
<ihavnoth> 전체 모니터링할때 uevent를 모니터링하면 좋겠네요
<Work^Seony> Ceph 자가치유 기능이 있어서, 4시간 동안 지 스스로 복구하더라구요
<ihavnoth> 오 좋군요
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 덕분에 그닥 별로 할일이 없었어요
<ihavnoth> 그동안 좀 느려지나요?
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크 i/o가 좀 있으니까 조금 느려지긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 스토리지 클러스터들이 네트웍으로 연결되어있어서 그만큼 대역도 차지하고...
<Work^Seony> 근데 뭐, 데이터가 스스로 복구되는 정도면 그 정돈 감수할만하죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|Usb2> Work^Seony, ceph 이야기가 나와서 말인데 제가 구축한 ceph은 clean으로 안떨어지네요..ㅡㅡ;
<ihavnoth> snmp로 하드웨어 변화 감지해서 알람보내는거 가능하죠?
<bluedusk|Usb2> 덕분에 이것저것 문서는 많이 찾아보고 있긴 한데..
<Work^Seony> ihavnoth, 네
<Work^Seony> bluedusk|Usb2, 그거 아마 pgs 값 조정하셔야할 거에요
<ihavnoth> 그것만으로도 처리가 가능하겠군요
<ihavnoth> 어차피 서버들은 하드웨어 변화가 거의없으니
<Work^Seony> 실은 제가 만들어둔 상황판이 snmp로 만들어두긴 했는데, 웃기는게 snmp가 가끔 한 번씩 응답이 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 응답없으면 다시 시도하는거 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/dashboard.png
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/png
<Work^Seony> 이거거든요
<Work^Seony> snmp는 응답이 없으면 그냥 빈값이 리턴되서 돌아와요
<Work^Seony> 이게 근데 좀 불확실한게, 저희만의 문제일 수도 있어요
<ihavnoth> 몇번 더 시도하게 수정하면되지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> php가 멀티쓰레드가 안되다보니, snmp 하나 쏘면 값 올 때까지 다음거 실행 안해서,
<Work^Seony> 저 상황판 로딩하는데 2분이나 걸리죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 2분에 한 번씩 돌려요
<Work^Seony> 응답 없어도 2분 후면 다시 제값이 돌아오긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 상황판 뜯어고치고싶은데 시간이...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 정말 실감하는 부분이,
<Work^Seony> 리누스 토발즈가, 나쁜 프로그래머는 코드에 신경쓰고, 좋은 프로그래머는 저장되는 자료의 구조에 신경쓴다고 하던데,
<Work^Seony> 정말 자료의 구조를 제대로 짜야하는 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 저런 상황판조차도, 리턴되서 들어오는 값의 형태를 규격화해놓지 않으니까,
<Work^Seony> 내부에서 돌아가는 기능들은 완전 엉망이거든요
<ihavnoth> 저는 미뤄뒀던 USB 관련 커널 패닉 작업 중인데 중국사이트에서 같은 증상인 사람을 발견했어요
<ihavnoth> 아쉽게 답글에 해결책이 없네요
<ihavnoth> http://www.deyisupport.com/question_answer/dsp_arm/davinci_digital_media_processors/f/39/p/15139/52418.aspx#52418
<Work^Seony> usb 꽂으면 커널 패닉 나는 거에요?
<ihavnoth> 꼽았다 뺐다 반복이요
<ihavnoth> 저 글로 봐선
<ihavnoth> USB 관련 레지스터를 드라이버에서 ioremap, iounmap를 하는데 unmap한 다음에 관련 레지스터 읽어서 저런 에러가 난다는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 어려운 내용이네요
<ihavnoth> 저도 몰라서 인터넷에 관련 패치 있나 검색만 며칠째 하고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 거의 하드웨어 문제 같네요ㅕ
<ihavnoth> 둘다 문제로 보고 있어요
<ihavnoth> 동작 안되는것 까진 봐줄 수 있는데 커널 패닉이라서요
<Work^Seony> 커널 패닉이면 진짜 심각하네요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1sRUZ9p4oYQ
<myobot> [링크 제목] Official Call of Duty®: Advanced Warfare - "Induction" Gameplay Video - YouTube
<Work^Seony> 콜옵듀티 진짜 서울 나오네요
<ihavnoth> 중국은 사람이 많아서인지 제가 문제 생길때 검색하면 같은 증상이 항상있어요
<Work^Seony> 그것도 강남..
<ihavnoth> 문제는 답글에 해결책이 없어요...
<Work^Seony> 강남 완전 전쟁터네요
<ihavnoth> 이거 드라마인가요?
<ihavnoth> 아 게임이구나 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 콜옵듀티요
<Work^Seony> 웃기는게, 강남 완전 전쟁터인데 LCD 광고판은 멀쩡히 잘 나와요 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> ㅎㅎ 광고주가 전쟁 후원사인가봐요^.^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 무역센터도 나오고 별거 다 나오네요
<jasonjang> ihavnoth, 그 문제 가진 모든 유에스비 에서 공통 발생이요? 특정 제품에서만 발생이요?
<jasonjang> 114 = 저 통화중, 죄송
<ihavnoth> jasonjang: 아마 전부 발생할꺼같은데 그게 다른 제품이 없어서 테스트는 못해봤어요
<jasonjang> 예에~ 예전 기억에 유에스비 접지에 유/무에 따라서 bios 에러 나는 거 자주 봤거든요.
<ihavnoth> 다른 제품도 한번 해봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 제 휴대폰으로 테스트해봐야겠네요 USB 모뎀이라서 비슷하게 동작하겠네요
<drake_kr> 점심뭐먹지
<ihavnoth> 전 애슐리~
<jasonjang> 즉 USB 1~2 규격일 때, 4개 핀 이외에 겉껍질? GND 가 없는/있는 모델인지에서만 반복 오류. 즉  h/w 문제인데....어찌 극복했나는 모르겠어요.
<drake_kr> 수시를 먹을까..
<jasonjang> USB 짹 금속 커버요. 예.  ㅎ
<jasonjang> 수시?
<jasonjang> 스시?
<drake_kr> 네
<jasonjang> 난 오늘 하루종일 소젓커피만 2잔째. 소젖? 아~ 한글..아니 기억력. 쩝
<drake_kr> 음, USB에서 GND가 두개 있는데 일단은 분리돼있어요
<drake_kr> GND 2개에서 전압차가 날수도 있겠네요
<ihavnoth> 밥먹고 와서 확인해볼께요
<drake_kr> 저도 밥먹고 양잿물 마시러..
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 점심을 맵게 먹었더니 속이 부글부글 난리 부르스를 추는 군요
<Markers> 아…; apache랑 tomcat 이랑 연동하는거 또 까먹었넹;
<Markers> 혹시 톰캣 웹서버에 대해서 좀 아시는분있나여 -_-?
<ihavnoth> 보통 우리는 메인라인 Linux를 지원합니다라고 표현하는건
<ihavnoth> 커널 안정버전을 지원한다는 의미로 받아들이면되나요?
<Markers> 그런 표현인거 같은데 순정 linux 지원해주겟다는 의미로 들리는데요 저는?
<ipeter> 오즈님?
<ipeter> 혹시 그때 링크걸어주신 우분투 무선랜 블로그 주소 가지고 계신지요?
<ipeter> 으..
<ipeter> 지금 제 서버가 무선랜이 안되서 붙잡고 있었는데요
<ipeter> lscipi -vv하면 무선랜카드가 확인이 되는데
<ipeter> ifconfig로 확인하면 wlan0이 안나옵니다.
<ipeter> 어디를 더 봐줘야하나요?
<ipeter> 구글링을 통해 확인해보니 무선랜을 껏다키는 물리적 버튼을 확인해보라고 했는데 그것도 해보았으나 특별히 별 이상은 없네요.
<ihavnoth> ifconfig -a나 ip link 입력해보세요
<ipeter> ifconfig -a
<ipeter> 이거하면
<ipeter> etho0과 lo만 뜹니다..ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 그럼 드라이버가 안올라간거네요
<ipeter> 드라이버요?
<ihavnoth> lsmod에서 나오는거요
<ihavnoth> 커널모듈
<ipeter> 거기서는 뭐가 나와야하죠?
<ihavnoth> 칩이름이랑 비슷한게 나와야하는데
<ihavnoth> 정확한건 커널소스나 구글링해봐야죠
<ihavnoth> 와이파이 제품명이나 칩 이름을 알아야해요
<ipeter> 잠시만요.
<ipeter> lspci를 통해서 한번 모듈상에 있는지 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 없는거 같습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> lspci 카드 이름 안나오나요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> lspci카드 이름 없는거 같습니다.
<ipeter> 그럼 시작 모듈에
<ipeter> 적재가 안된건가요?
<ihavnoth> dmesg에는 안나오나요?
<ihavnoth> 없으면 서버 견적서를 보시는게 빠를지도...
<ihavnoth> 와이파이 카드 꼽혀있는거죠?
<ipeter> lspci상에 나오면 와이파이 카드가 꼽혀있다는거 아닌가요?
<ihavnoth> 거기에 이름이 안나온다고 하셔서?
<ihavnoth> 이름은 없고? 무선카드라고만 나오나요?
<ipeter> 아니요
<ipeter> lspci쳐보면 리스트에
<ipeter> 06:06.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<ipeter> 이렇게 나와요.
<ihavnoth> 이름 나오네요
<ipeter> 네
<ihavnoth> ...
<ipeter> 제가 처음 했던 질문이...lspci상에는 나오지만, ifconfig에서는 안나와요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 이거였었어요..ㅠ
<ihavnoth> ...네
<ihavnoth> ifconfig -a에 안나오면 커널 모듈이 안올라온거고
<ihavnoth> lsmod에서 확인할려면 커널 모듈 이름을 알아야하는데 모듈명을 모르니
<ihavnoth> 와이파이 칩이름으로 커널 모듈명을 검색하기 위해서
<ihavnoth> 이름 찾아보라고 한거였어요
<ihavnoth> 구글에서 위 이름으로 검색하시면 해당 칩의 커널모듈(드라이버)가 나올꺼에요
<ihavnoth> 모듈이름이 ipw2200인가보네요
<ihavnoth> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/52962/driver-for-intel-2200bg-wireless-network-card
<myobot> [링크 제목] networking - Driver for Intel 2200BG wireless network card - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<ihavnoth> sudo modprobe ipw2200하고 커널 메세지 보라네요
<ipeter> sudo modprobe ipw2200
<ipeter> 이거하면
<ipeter> 하나도 안뜹니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ihavnoth> 그때 커널메세지를 봐야해요
<ihavnoth> 쉘에서 아무것도 안뜨면 보통 정상동작입니다
<ihavnoth> ifconfig -a 다시해보세요
<ihavnoth> tail -f /var/log/kern.log <- 커널메세지 실시간으로
<ipeter> 헉
<ihavnoth> 오늘은 기아가 이기겠군요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 기아팬이신가요?
<ihavnoth> 어제 하도 어이없이 져서...
<ipeter> 흠..
<ipeter> 실시간으로 로그 뜨게 해놓구요.
<ipeter> ifconfig -a하니까.
<ipeter> 근데 커널로그에는
<ipeter> ipw2200이 뜨는데요?
<ihavnoth> 커널로그는 모듈 올리거나 내릴때 보세요
<ihavnoth> ifconfig -a랑은 크게 상관없습니다
<ihavnoth> sudo rmmod ipw2200
<ihavnoth> sudo modprobe ipw2200
<ihavnoth> 커널 메세지 중에 에러 없나 확인해보세요
<ihavnoth> 에러 없으면 ip link에서 무선랜 디바이스가 보통 나와요
<ihavnoth> ifconfig -a나
<ipeter> 정확히 저랑 같은 증상의 글을 찾았습니다.
<ipeter> 로그에요.
<ipeter> 이게 떴어요.
<ipeter> Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<ipeter> 그래서 구글링을 해보니까.
<ipeter> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/202541
<myobot> [링크 제목] Question #202541 : Questions : “gnome-nettool” package : Ubuntu
<ipeter> 저랑 똑같은 무선카드를 사용하는
<ipeter> 사람이 똑같은 증상을 나타내더라구요.
<ihavnoth> 하드웨어 키가 있나요?
<ihavnoth> 끄고 켜는
<ihavnoth> 키가 있으면 켜고 rfkill 확인하고 다시 모듈 올려봐야겠네요
<ipeter> 하드웨어키 지금 확인했는데
<ipeter> 작동을 안먹어요.
<ipeter> 한번 눌르고 확인하고
<ipeter> 해도 전혀 문제는 없습니다.
<ihavnoth> 무슨 말인지 모르겠어요
<ihavnoth> 전혀 문제가 없으면 동작하는건가요?
<ipeter> 무선을 켜고끄는 버튼은 있습니다.
<ipeter> 지금 무선이 안되기 때문에 혹시 그 버튼때문에 안되는거라면
<ipeter> 누르면 되야하므로
<ipeter> 해봤는데
<ipeter> 아..
<ipeter> 표현을하기 힘드네요.
<ipeter> 버튼있는데
<ipeter> 눌러보았으나
<ipeter> 무선이 작동하지는 않습니다.
<ihavnoth> 현재 상태를 보여주는 LED같은게 없나보군요
<ipeter> 이상하게
<drake_kr> 온오프스위치가 있는데 불안들어오게 설계한놈 죽여버려야..
<ipeter> 아..불 안들어옵니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 그럼
<ihavnoth> 혹시 바이오스에서 wlan 설정 부분이 있나요?
<ihavnoth> 내장형인가요?
<ipeter> 그거 지금 확인해보았습니다.
<ipeter> enable상태입니다.
<ihavnoth> 바이오스에서 disable하고 하세요
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 네?
<ipeter> disable하라구요?
<ipeter> 네네
<ihavnoth> 네
<ipeter> 바이오스에서 무선 disable해보도록 하겠습니다.
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/m/post/59334
<myobot> [링크 제목] 저게 남자친구 성격문제!? :: DRAKE
<ipeter> 허나 그렇게하면 무선랜 안되게 하는거 아닌가요?
<ihavnoth> 바이오스에서 disable하고 잘된다는 댓글이 있네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 지금 해보고 오겠습니다.
<ihavnoth> 예전에도 바이오스에서 설정을 잘못하거나 해서 바이오스에서 끄고 리눅스커널 드라이버에서만 컨트롤로 잘 동작하던 디바이스가 있었떤거 같네요
<ihavnoth> 오래전이라 뭐였는지 기억은 안나네요 ㅎㅎ 디스크용량이었나...
<ihavnoth> 니코틴 충전하고 오겠습니다
<ipeter> drake_kr: 허허. 여자친구가 참... =_=
<ihavnoth> ipeter, 아직 안되나요?
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 지금 확인해본거 말씀드릴께요.
<ihavnoth> rfkill도 확인해보세요
<ipeter> 아까 말씀해주신 실시간 로그파일이요.
<ipeter> 그거 켜놓은 상태로요
<ihavnoth> rfkill soft hard 둘다 켜져있나요?
<ihavnoth> block no가 켜진겁니다
<ipeter> sudo rmmod ipw2200 // sudo modprobe ipw2200
<ipeter> dlrj cuqhslRkdy.
<ipeter> 이거 쳐보니까요.
<ipeter> 로그에 Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
<ipeter> 뜹니다.
<ipeter> Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<ipeter> 그 밑에 이것도 뜨구요
<ihavnoth> rfkill 명령어로 켜보세요
<ipeter> 그럼 물리적 무선버튼 무선 안되도록 되어있는것이죠?
<ipeter> rfkill로 어떻게 켜죠...?ㅠ
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ihavnoth> rfkill이라고 쳐보세요
<ipeter> 넵
<ihavnoth> rfkill list
<ihavnoth> rfkill unlock 인덱스번호일꺼에요
<ihavnoth> rfkill unblock all <- 이건 되는지 모르겠네요
<ipeter> rfkill list쳐보니까
<ihavnoth> rfkill unblock 인덱스 번호요
<ipeter> 1: phy1: Wireless LAN
<ipeter> Soft blocked: no
<ipeter> Hard blocked: yes
<ipeter> 하드 블락트 예스 뜨네요.
<ihavnoth> 그걸 no로 바꿔보세요
<ipeter> 터미널에서 가능한가요?
<ihavnoth> 저도잘
<ihavnoth> 아까 스위치 있다고 한거 눌러보시고
<ihavnoth> rfkill unblock 1 도해보시고요
<ipeter> 지금 물리적 버튼 한번 눌르고 다시 리스트 쳐보니까
<ipeter> 여전히 하드블락트는 예스 뜹니다.
<ipeter> 즉 지금 물리적 버튼이 안먹히는거 가타요.
<ihavnoth> rfkill로도 안되나요?
<ipeter> rfkill block 1 했는데요
<ipeter> 소프트 블락이 되어버리네요.
<ipeter> rfkill list해보니까 soft blocked:yes
<ipeter> 됩니다.
<ihavnoth> unblock하세요
<ipeter> 터미널에서 블락, 언블락 해보면
<ipeter> soft blocked가 바뀌는거네요.
<ihavnoth> 그럼
<ihavnoth> cat /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill1/hard
<ipeter> 저 노트북 부셔버릴수도 없고..ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 읽어보세요
<ipeter> 1
<ipeter> 입니다.
<ipeter> 1만 뜨네요
<ihavnoth> 강제로 0으로 써보세요
<ihavnoth> echo 0 >
<ipeter> 허가거부 뜨네요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> sudo
<ipeter> chmod 777해보고 바꿨는데 안되네요
<ipeter> hp 아놔 이놈들
<ihavnoth> 허가 안되나보네요
<ipeter> 멱살잡어 말어.
<ihavnoth> 우분투 14.04인가요?
<ipeter> 12.04서버입니다.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 웬지 14.04에서는 그냥 될것 같은 느낌이...
<ipeter> 서버 14.04
<ipeter> 32비트있나요?
<drake_kr> 네
<ipeter> 확 업뎃해버릴까요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 무선안되서 너를 버린다. 12.04
<ipeter> ㅗ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> /etc/modules에
<ipeter> 네
<drake_kr> 전 서버 데비안 ㅋ
<ihavnoth> ipw2200 넣고 리부팅해서 됐다는 사람도 있네요
<ipeter> 지금 다시 리붓했습니다.
<ipeter> 확인해보고 말씀 드릴께요
<ipeter> 그리고...안되면 14.04로 넘어가야겠네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음 이거네요 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2079211
<myobot> [링크 제목] [SOLVED] Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG not working in Ubuntu 12.04.1 on Thinkpad T43
<ihavnoth> 저것도 하번 해볼만하겠네요
<ihavnoth> 펌웨어 교체
<ihavnoth> 근데 펌웨어가 싱크패드꺼 복사해온거네요
<ihavnoth> 파일 바로 다운로드가 안되는군요
<ihavnoth> 2200.zip
<ihavnoth> 근데 생각해보면 전원이 안들어와있는데 펌웨어교체해도 의미가 없겠네요
<ihavnoth> 근데 인터넷 검색해서 나온것들은 전부 해결로 처리돼있네요
<ihavnoth> 펑션키 F2 눌러서 켰다는 사람도 있네요 (이건 Dell Latitude D505)
<ihavnoth> grep -R [[:alnum:]] /sys/module/{ipw2200,hp_wmi,yenta_socket}/parameters
<ihavnoth> 이거 확인하고 혹시 유선 연결돼있으면 연결 끊고 해보라네요
<ihavnoth> HP 일부 모델에서 유선 연결되면 무선을 꺼버리는 기능이 들어가 있다고하네요
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> 14.04 업뎃하고 있습니다.ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 업데이트해도 마찬가지겠네요
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<ihavnoth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2191347
<myobot> [링크 제목] [SOLVED] How to turn on wireless hardware switch - HP Pavilion dv1000 - Ubuntu 12.04
<ipeter> 아니 되다가 ㅏ갑자기 왜 안되는거지요.
<ihavnoth> 모델이 저거 맞나요?
<ipeter> 엇 제 모델입니다. 파빌리온 dv1000
<ihavnoth> 바이오스 설정 변경하신거 있나요?
<ihavnoth> 마지막 댓글보시면
<ipeter> 바이오스
<ipeter> disable하라하신거 빼놓곤 없었습니다.
<ipeter> 일단 14.04다되면
<ipeter> default로 해놓고 해봐야겠네요.
<ihavnoth> 마지막 댓글을 읽어보시면 도움이 될꺼같네요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 샤워좀하고 오겠습니다.
<drake_kr> ipeter 어이없는 방법이 있어요
<ipeter> ??
<drake_kr> 공공재(?) 윈도우 XP를 설치하고 램 용량만큼을 제외하고 모두 가상머신을 만든 다음 가상머신에 설치
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 무식하지만 확실하기도 한 방법이죠...
<drake_kr> 2006년 이후에 나온 CPU라면 거의 VTx 적용됐을거라서.. 성능상으로 크게 딸리거나 그러지도 않습니다
<ipeter> 아..네..
<ipeter> 제 놋북 그러고보니 정말 징하게 우려먹네요
<ipeter> 2006년도에 샀습니다.
<ipeter> hp껀데
<ipeter> 지금까지 우분투 설치해서
<ipeter> 서버로 돌려먹는거보면...덜덜덜
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/5044 이것보다는 아니겠죠
<myobot> [링크 제목] DRAKE | 오래된 노트북에 리눅스 설치..
<ipeter> 댓글보고 빵터지네요
<ipeter> 홈페이지 보고 감동받은 학생입니다. 글씨가 조금 어지러워 보기는 하지만
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 뭐 자랑할바도 못되네요.
<ipeter> 제껀 모바일 펜티엄입니다.
<ipeter> 램은 2기가입니다.
<ipeter> 돈주고 업글까지(?) 해줬습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> ddr1이라서 오히려 비싸더군요.
<ipeter> 허허
<drake_kr> 아..
<ipeter> 웹서버로 사용하다간...
<ipeter> 몇명정도 동접하면 뻗을까요?
<drake_kr> 제 서버로 쓰이는 데비안도 구형이긴 하지만 ddr2
<ipeter> 궁금하네요.
<drake_kr> 홈페이지는
<drake_kr> 별로 문제될것 같지는 않네요..
<ipeter> 네..
<drake_kr> 64메가에서도 동접 10명 이상 버텼으니..
<ipeter> 아마 5년은 더 거뜬히 돌리지 않을까 생각됩니다.
<drake_kr> 전기세 생각하면 atom d525같은게 훨씬 나을걸요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 옳으세요.
<ipeter> 전기세 은근히 신경쓰여요.
<ipeter> 근데 뭐 그렇게 항상 돌리는건 아니고
<ipeter> 지금은 그냥 svn 구축용도가 제일 큽니다.
<ipeter> 사실 웹 프로젝트 띄어본적도 없어서요.
<drake_kr> xbox 초기모델 아직 현역이더라구요
<ipeter> 언젠간 하겠지만 말이예요.
<ipeter> 드레이크님도 서울이시죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<ipeter> 밖에 풀벌레 우는소리 참 좋네요.
<drake_kr> 노원
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 노원이요?
<drake_kr> 네
<ipeter> 저도 거기 중고교때 살았는데..
<ipeter> 온곡중학교 나왔습니다.
<ipeter> 노원 놀기 참 좋죠.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 값이 싼건 좋은데 놀만하지는..
<drake_kr> 오늘도 성북역쪽 다녀오긴 했는데..
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 그립네요
<ipeter> 그래도 중학교 고1까진 거기서 살았는데 말이죠.
<drake_kr> 전 중고딩을 구로에서 보냈어요
<ipeter> 아..
<ipeter> 드레이크님 태블릿 있으신가요?
<ipeter> 태블릿은 참 웃긴게
<ipeter> 사고는 싶은데
<ipeter> 사면 컴쟁이라서
<ipeter> 대부분을 피씨앞에서 보내기때문에
<ipeter> 사용하지 않는거 아까워서 팔아버리고는
<ipeter> 또다시 시간지나면
<ipeter> 태블랫 뽐뿌와서
<ipeter> 쇼핑몰 뒤적입니다.
<drake_kr> 전 친구 빌려줬어요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 애증의 관계같습니다.
<drake_kr> 필요하면 뺏으면 되니까..
<ipeter> 현명하신 방법이네요.
<ipeter> 이거 놋북이 꾸려서 그런지 14.04 업뎃하는데도 엄청 오래 걸리네요.
<drake_kr> 14.04해도 안되면 Windows XP ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 윈도우 xp 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 서비스팩만 설치하려면 4시간은 걸릴듯 합니다.
<ipeter> 아니면 뭐 그냥 유선으로만 서버 쓰던지요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 설치랑 컴파일은 자면서 해야죠
<ipeter> xp는 정말 호러블하네요.
<ipeter> 근데 ihavnoth님 말씀처럼 14.04로 해도 안될것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 아우..근데 윈8.1 정말 좋네요.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 지금껏 8 썼는데
<ipeter> 8.1보다 좋게 느껴지는건 뭐죠.
<ipeter> 별 차이 없는거 같은데 말이죠.
<drake_kr> 음 전 8.1이 더 낫던데
<drake_kr> 끄기도 쉽고
<ipeter> 웃긴건 지금 액티브 x 설치하기 싫어서
<ipeter> 아주 잘 피해가고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 저 서버 놋북에 하둡 설치해볼까 생각중이예요.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 전 ax 전용 vm이 있어요
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 안녕하세요?
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> IRC 채널 규칙이 Seony님 개인 서버에서 우분투 공식 위키쪽으로 넘어갔네요?
<drake_kr> 제가 영향을 좀 준것 같습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 어떤 영향을 주셨나요ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 위키를 잘 썼어요
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 혹시 윈도우에서 괜찮은 음악 플레이어 추천 가능하신가요?
<Ferendevelop> 혹시 Python 공부하신 분 계신가요?
<Ferendevelop> 제가 이번에 Python을 공부하고 있는데 호환성 문제도 있고 아직 많은 분들이 2.x를 공부하고 있는데 이미 많은 라이브러리가 3.x를 위해 넘어가서 그냥 3.x 공부하는게 더 났다고 하는데 실 공부해보신 분들의 의견이 궁금해서 말입니다.
<ipeter> 우분투에서는 클레멘타인이 참 좋았는데..
<drake_kr> 푸바2천
<drake_kr> python도 2.x나 3.x나 초반엔 큰차이 없기도 하고..
<drake_kr> 차이점만 알면 될것 같습니다
<Ferendevelop> 호오. 그렇군요. 감사합니다. Python 3.x 입문서를 한 권 구매해야겠네요.
<drake_kr> head first python 추천합니다
<drake_kr> 한글서적으로는 jump to python 괜찮아보이구요
<Ferendevelop> Jump 2 Python 3.x 버전을 다루는 개정판이 출시되었나요?
<drake_kr> 음
<Ferendevelop> 아
<Ferendevelop> 아지 출시 안 되었네요.
<drake_kr> https://wikidocs.net/742 여기 보니 통합되었네요
<myobot> [링크 제목] 1) 주요변경이력 - 점프 투 파이썬
<Ferendevelop> 앗
<Ferendevelop> 그럼 바로 그 녀석으로 공부하면 되겠네요ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> PDF 버전이였는데 이건 구 버전이니깐..
<Ferendevelop> 잠시 재부팅 좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 맙소사
<ipeter> 됩니다.
<ipeter> 되요
<ipeter> 무선이 됩니다!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 헐
<Ferendevelop> drake_kr: 왜 그러세요?
<drake_kr> 무선랜이 된대요
<Ferendevelop> 엥..
<Ferendevelop> 잘 이해가 안되네요..
<drake_kr> ipeter님이 무선랜 잡는데 계속 실패했는데 14.04로 업그레이드하고 바로 잡혔대요
<Ferendevelop> 아!
<Ferendevelop> 커널 문제일까요?
<drake_kr> 드라이버가 추가된것 같아요
<drake_kr> DOA 가끔 접속하는데 이제 캐릭터 수가 좀 많아졌네요..
<drake_kr> tekken revolution 재밌네요
<drake_kr> 아 위키 써야되는데....
<ipeter> drake_kr: 눙물이...ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 위키..와.. 진짜 위키라는 개념은 대단한거 같아요
<ipeter> 인터넷되면서 모두가 작성하고 공유하는...
<Ferendevelop> 위키는 정말로 대단한 것 같아요.
<drake_kr> 또 하루가 지났군요
<ipeter> 헐퀴
<ipeter> 이젠 또 mysql이 안되네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그건 또 뭐 금방 되겠죠..
<drake_kr> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<ipeter> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2 "No such file or directory")
<ipeter> 소켓파일이 없네요.
<ipeter> 에휴..
<ipeter> 그냥 밤을 새 말어..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 빡치면 걍 새요
<drake_kr> 어차피 잠도 안옴
<Ferendevelop> 저처럼 커피 5 스틱 뜯어 마시세요~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 컥
<Ferendevelop> 밤 샐려고 마신 건 아니고 그냥 집에 마실게 없어서 마셨습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 달달하고 맛있네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 맥주 하나 뜯었어요
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/File4developers 내용 추가 들어갑니다
<myobot> [링크 제목] File4developers - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<ipeter> 냉동고에 넣었는데
<ipeter> 제대로 익은듯 싶습니다.
<ipeter> drake_kr: 우오.....+_+
<Ferendevelop> 맥주도 익는다는 개념이 있나요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 제가 그냥 잘 쓰는 표현이예요.
<ipeter> 마시기 좋은 아주 차가운 맥주되면
<ipeter> 잘 읶었다고 말합니다.
<drake_kr> 맥섭하시군요
<ipeter> 음...
<ipeter> 예전에 마리아디비 설치하면서 mysql 제거 했었나?
<ipeter> 근데 일주일도 안되서 윈 8.1 깔면서 접속했던걸로 기억하는데..
<ipeter> 흠..
<ipeter> ;;;
<drake_kr> 지우고 다시 깔아요
<ipeter> 넹넹
<ipeter> drake_kr: 오늘 많이 도와주셔서 고맙습니다..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 전 뭐 한것도 없는데요
<ipeter> 언제 시간되면 오토위즈님이랑 드레이크님 모여서 같이 술도 마시고 그래야되는데 말이죠.
<ipeter> 같은나이로 알고 있습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 장소제공 - 우리집
<drake_kr> 고기제공 - ipeter님
<drake_kr> 술제공 - autowiz님 하면 되겠다
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 대박 대박
<ipeter> +_+ 갑니다 가요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데..오즈님이 여친이 생기셨답니다.
<ipeter> -흥.
<ipeter> 저희랑 놀아줄런지요.
<ipeter> -흥.
<drake_kr> 여친분도 데려오셔도 되는데요
<Ferendevelop> 여친분이 심심해하지 않으실까요?
<drake_kr> 물론 임자있는 여자는 게임의 희생양이 되어야죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 흠..우분투에 쓸만한 db 설치할만한게 있나요?
<Ferendevelop> 무난하게 MySQL..?
<drake_kr> sqlite3
<ipeter> 넹넹
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<Ferendevelop> Python! 역시 재밌어요.
<Ferendevelop> 몇 년대 C, C++만 하다가 Python 해보니깐 정말 신세계네요. +_+
<Ferendevelop> [오타 수정] 대 -> 쨰
<ipeter> 아..배우고는 싶은데..
<ipeter> 전 지금 자바도 어려워요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 전 자바보다 파이싼을 추천합니다.
<drake_kr> 영어 잘하면 좀더 쉽대요
<Ferendevelop> 전 솔직히 자바.. 함수 이름보고 그냥 포기했어요.
<drake_kr> 전 자바가 인기있는 이유를 전혀 모르겠던데...
<Ferendevelop> 솔직히 콘솔에 문자열 하나 출력하는데.. System.out.prinln()
<ipeter> 자바 유명한 이유중에 하나가
<ipeter> 쉽다는것도 하나였는데
<ipeter> 이건 뭥미.
<ipeter> 쉽긴 뭐가 쉬운지..
<ipeter> 아직도 어렵습니다.
<ipeter> c, c++보단 쉽겠죠
<drake_kr> new 하고 delete 안해도 되는것 빼곤 오히려 c가 쉽던데요 저는..
<ipeter> 오잉
<ipeter> mysql설치가 안되네요.
<ipeter> 의존: mysql-client-5.6 (>= 5.6.17-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) 하지만 %s 패키지를 설치하지 않을 것입니다
<ipeter> 의존: mysql-server-core-5.6 (= 5.6.17-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) 하지만 %s 패키지를 설치하지 않을 것입니다
<ipeter> 추천: mysql-common-5.6 하지만 %s 패키지를 설치하지 않을 것입니다
<Ferendevelop> 이미 설치되어 있는거 아니세요?
<ipeter> E: 의존성이 맞지 않습니다. 패키지 없이 'apt-get -f install'을 시도해 보십시오 (아니면 해결 방법을 지정하십시오).
<ipeter> 하긴.
<ipeter> 삭제도 안되요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 아
<Ferendevelop> MySQL 소켓 파일 없어지고 삭제 안된다는 말씀이시죠?
<ipeter> 네네
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 그거 경험 상 말씀드리는건데
<Ferendevelop> 그냥 싹 미는게 전 편했습니다.;;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안되요
<ipeter> 그럴순 없어요
<ipeter> svn도 같이 사용해서
<drake_kr> 그러기엔 너무 귀찮아요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 지금 삭제했습니다.
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 오!
<ipeter> 다시 설치하고 오겠습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 다행입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 네네~
<drake_kr> 이번주 정도로 파일관리 문서 다 적을수 있을랑가 모르것네요
<Ferendevelop> 헉.. 벌써 한시네요.
<ipeter> 하아.. 포트도 다 열려있고한데
<ipeter> 접속이 안되면
<ipeter> 어디를 더 살펴보아야할까요?
<ipeter> 헉
<Ferendevelop> 정확히 어떤 문제이신가요?
<ipeter> 설치완료됐고
<ipeter> nmap 통해서 포트도 열려있구요
<ipeter> 외부에서 접속하려하면
<ipeter> 접속안된다고 뜨네요
<ipeter> root계정+비번으로 서버에서 로그인은 되는데
<ipeter> 다른컴퓨터에서 서버로 root계정과 비번으로 접속하면 안되다고 하네요.
<ipeter> 흠..
<Ferendevelop> 서버가 공유기에 속해있나요?
<ipeter> 네
<ihavnoth> 무슨 서비스인데요?
<ihavnoth> 로그에 보통 나와요
<ipeter> 근데 포트포워딩도 제대로되는것 확인했습니다.
<ipeter> mysql입요.
<Ferendevelop> 서버가 공유기에 속해 있으면 외부에서 접속할 때 포트 포워딩이 필요합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 아. 그러시군요.
<Ferendevelop> 아
<Ferendevelop> 맞다
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 14.04로하고 무선이 됩니다!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데 mysql이 안되요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 제 기억으로 MySQL을 외부에서 접속하게 할려고 어떤 설정이 필요할겁니다.
<ihavnoth> ipeter, 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 오늘 도와주셔서 진짜 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 아..그것도 본거 같은데..이상하게 안되네요. 좀더 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 감사합니다.
<ihavnoth> ipeter: 보통 root localhost에서 접속 허가로 돼있는데 원격도 추가하신건가요?
<ipeter> 그거 #주석처리하면
<ipeter> 외부에서도 되는거 아닌가요?
<ihavnoth> mysql에 접속권한은 mysql에서 관리해요
<ihavnoth> mysql에 mysql이라는 DB에 계정별, 호스트별 관련할꺼에요
<ipeter> 넹넹..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 해결 하셨나요?
<ihavnoth> 야구 보고 자다 일어났는데 팀장님이 퇴근을 안하셨군요 -.-
<ipeter> 읍
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 해결되었습니다.
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 엉?
<ipeter> 외국이신가요?
<ihavnoth> 역삼인데요...
<ipeter> 네.. 제기억으로도 역삼이신다..
<ipeter> 야구보고 자다 일어났다는말에
<ipeter> 밤낮이 뒤바뀐 느낌이 들어 여쭤봤습니다.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 그러니깐 MySQL이 외부에서 접속이 안된다는 말씀이시죠?
<ipeter> 아..지금 해결하였습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 모든게 다시 돌아왔네요.
<Ferendevelop> 앗. 다행입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네넹.
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 많은 조언 해주셔서 정말 감사합니다.
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 정말 정말 고맙습니다.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 별 말씀을요. 제가 도와드린건 하나도 없는걸요..^^;
<ipeter> 진심으로 감사드립니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 그나저나 오늘 시험 쳐야 하는데 저는 뭐하고 있는걸까요..
<ipeter> 언능 주무세요.
<Ferendevelop> 커피를 마셨더니 잠이 안 옵니다. ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 어차피 모의고사니깐 그냥 자야겠어요.. (__)
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 어떤시험인지 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<Ferendevelop> 일종의 일제고사입니다.
<ipeter> 아..
<Ferendevelop> 지금까지 배운 고교 교육 과정을 전국 학생들을 일괄적으로 치는거죠.
<ipeter> 고생하시네요.
<Ferendevelop> 사실 모의고사 친다고 하면 우리 모두 좋아합니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 왜요?
<Ferendevelop> 일단 부모님들이 대부분 신경을 안 쓰시고요.
<ipeter> 아..
<Ferendevelop> 거다 신경을 쓰셔도 성적표가 적어도 1달 뒤에 나오고
<Ferendevelop> 학교를 일찍 마치죠!
<samahui_> 이시간까지 주무시지않고 뭐하세요
<ipeter> 헉!
<Ferendevelop> 거다 모의고사 한 달뒤면 정규 시험이라서..
<ipeter> 사마휘님!!!!
<Ferendevelop> samahui_: 사마휘님 어서오세요
<samahui_> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Ferendevelop> 일단 저는 Python 공부하다가 노닥이고 있습니다.
<samahui_> 저도 파이썬가지고 놀다가 이시간까지 퇴근도 못하고 이러고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> 아이고..+_+
<Ferendevelop> samahui_: 파이썬으로 적당한 드립을 칠려 했으나 생각이 안 나는군요..
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 파이썬이 아주 매력적인가보군요!
<ipeter> 많은분들이 배우시네요!
<ipeter> 저는 자바도 허덕여서요..ㅠ
<samahui_> 가볍고 활용도 넓고 배우기 쉽고 ... 기타등등 기타등등
<Ferendevelop> 파이썬 배워 보세요.
<Ferendevelop> 한 6시간이면 놀면서 해도 문법 다 뗍니다..
<Ferendevelop> Like me
<ipeter> 편집기는 이클립스 사용하시나요?
<ihavnoth> 이번에 숙대에서 파이선 컨퍼런스 한다고 하더군요
<ipeter> 흠..!
<Ferendevelop> 저는 ST2..
<samahui_> 파이썬은 편집기 따로 필요 없어요 걍 vi 로 ...
<samahui_> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아..
<ipeter> 자바는 이클립스를 많이 사용하는데
<ipeter> 이클립스에서도 파이선이 가능하대요.
<ipeter> 근데 다른 좋은 편집기도 많대네요.
<samahui_> 초저녁에 계속 천둥치더니
<samahui_> 지금은 비도 안오고 싸늘한 바람만 불고 있군요
<ipeter> 웅..
<ipeter> 방안에서만 있어서 그런지 기온은 잘 안느껴집니다..
<ipeter> 근데 풀벌레 소리 정말 좋으네요.
<ipeter> +_+
<Ferendevelop> samahui_: 한국이세요?
<samahui_> 넵
<samahui_> 서울입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 오!
<Ferendevelop> 확실히 서울은 기회가 많은 도시인 것 같아요.
<Ferendevelop> 며칠 전에 서울로 혼자 놀러 갔거든요. 확실히..
<samahui_> 눈감으면 코베어가는 곳입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 네.. 그렇긴 하죠..
<Ferendevelop> 항상 서울 여행 가면 경계합니다.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 제가 집이 평택인데
<ihavnoth> 평택에 회사가 없어서 서울로 출퇴근해요
<samahui_> 평택에 아는분들 사시는데 살기 좋다던데요. 다만 출퇴근은 근처 다른 도시로 하더군요 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> Ferendevelop: 어디사세요?
<samahui_> 농사도 짖고 개인적인 소일거리들도하고 운동도하고 여유롭게 사는모습이 부럽더군요
<ipeter> 서울..저도 뭐 파주인데, 서울로 출퇴근하죠.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 저 울산에 거주 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아..멀리 사시는군요.
<Ferendevelop> ihavnoth: 오! 평택! 제 아버지가 거주 중이신..
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 네ㅠㅠ 그래서 각종 컨퍼런스 참여가 힘듭니다. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 울산!!!
<samahui_> 윤모씨 잡아서 로또타세요~
<ipeter> 울산!!!(2)
<ipeter> 아앗..!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 서울 부러워요ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 로컬에 파이썬좀 설치하고 오겠습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 제 친구들이 서울이랑 경기도에 많이 거주 하는데.. 항상 보면 부러워요.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: Python.org PyPy!
<samahui_> 서울살면 생활편의성이나 문화적이점은 있는데 삶자체가 빡빡해서 전 싫어요
<samahui_> 여유가 없죠
<Ferendevelop> 울산도 마찬가지입니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 글고보니 울산은 과학단지와 공단들이 많아서 서울보다 더 현대적인 이미지가 강해진듯해요
<samahui_> 과거에는 ETRI등과 일하면 대전으로 출장을 많이갔는데 요즘은 울산도 심심찮게 가더군요
<Ferendevelop> 대신 공기가..
<samahui_> 물론 전 아직도 대전 출장만 갑니다. 고향인지라 속편하죠 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 공기가 많이 않좋은가요?
<samahui_> 서울도 만만찮아요
<ipeter> 파이썬 2.대를 설치해야할까요. 3.대를 설치해야할까요?
<samahui_> 전 호흡기 질환을 일년의 대부분의 시간동안 달고살아요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 장고는 3.대를 지원 안하다고 하네요..
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 진리의 둘 돠입니다!
<samahui_> 2
<Ferendevelop> samahui_: 서울보다는 나아요. ㅎ
<ipeter> 둘다요?
<ipeter> 그게 가능한가요?
<Ferendevelop> 특히 제가 거주 하는 이 지역은 괜찮습니다.
<samahui_> 아직은 2가 배울 교제도 많고 소스도 많고 그러합니다만
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 네.
<samahui_> 2배우고 변경된 부분만 익히는 식으로 3을 배우시면 됩니다
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 어차피 PATH으로 프로그램 돌려서 상관 없어요. 저도 둘 돠 설치했어요.
<Ferendevelop> 2.x는 그냥 'python
<Ferendevelop> python 3은 python3하면 로드되요.
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 설치하고 오겠습니다.
<samahui_> 금방입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Ferendevelop> 여튼 제가 3년 전 이 아얄씨 채널에 접속한건 제 인생을 바꾸는 일이였어요.
<ipeter> 시간되면 언제 써니님게 여쭤봐야겠네요.
<Ferendevelop> 무엇을요?
<ipeter> 언젠가 파이썬 웹 프레임워크 장고 말씀하신적 있는데
<ipeter> 혹시 사용해보신적 있는지 말예요.
<Ferendevelop> 아ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 글고보니 ipeter님 윈도우로 가셨군요
<samahui_> 전 백업 받는게 아지기 1시간반정도 걸릴듯해서 들어가서 자고 싶어도 못자요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 요즘 너무 고생하시는거 같아요.
<ipeter> 사마휘님..ㅠ
<samahui_> 고생스럽다기보다는 참선한다는 생각으로다가... ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 도 닦고 있습니다
<samahui_> 몸에 사리가 쌓여갈듯해요 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> 으읍
<ipeter> 설치할때
<ipeter> Customize Python항목에서
<ipeter> add python.ext to path항목헤서
<ipeter> 에서
<ipeter> 뭐 바꿔줄건 없나요?
<ipeter> 그냥 폭풍 넥스트하면 되나요?
<ihavnoth> http://hackaday.com/2014/06/09/beating-simon/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Beating Simon
<ihavnoth> 영어가 짧아서 7살 짜리 딸이 만들었다는 건가요?
<Ferendevelop> 팅겼었네요.
<ihavnoth> 포럼 댓글 달려고 하는데 창이 깨져서 나오네요
<Ferendevelop> 엥
<samahui_> 휴 작업 끄읏~
<samahui_> 아침해가 떠오르는군요
<samahui_> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<autowiz> 아이고 고생하셨습니다.
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 졸려요
<samahui_> 잠간 눈만 좀 붙이고 왓 어리해야겠네요
<samahui_> 나중에 뵈요 ~
<samahui_> 자암깐~ 눈붙인가든게 내리 두시간 자고 왔군요
<samahui_> 오늘 하루도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ~
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<autowiz> 저만 몰랐던 건가요? hdd 도 파티셔닝 안하고 그대로 ext fs 로 포멧해서 사용 가능 하군요
<ihavnoth> 류현진 경기가 있군요
<Seony> 파티션은 안해도 되요
<Seony> 부팅이 필요한 디스크는 파티션을 나눠야하는데, 그렇지 않으면 안해도 됩니다
<ihavnoth> 저는 항상 나눠서 써서...
<ihavnoth> 켐프 퇴장이네요 -.-
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-12
<drake_kr> 헐 벌써 퉤근이신가...
<bluedusk|Usb2> 굳모닝
<ihavnoth> 싸이 행오버가 타이틀곡이 아니였군요
<ihavnoth> 다행스럽네요
<samahui_> 듣다보면 걍 들을만은 한거 같던데요
<samahui_> 너무 강남스타일과 같은 분위기나 재미를 기대하고 봐서 별로인듯해요
<samahui_> 점심시간이 벌써 다되어 가는군요. 맛점들하세요~
<ihavnoth> 지상렬 노모쇼 웃기네요
<ihavnoth> 몇 주 동안 절 괴롭히던 USB 패닉 해결의 실마리를 찾았네요
<ihavnoth> 드라마보면서 노다가 하다 재수좋게... 오늘은 칼퇴근해야겠네요
<samahui_> 정신도 몽롱해지고 집중도 안되고
<samahui_> 어제 밤샘은 정말 무리였던거 같네요
<samahui_> 리~
<samahui_> 한숨자고와서 일해야겠어요. 왜 모든일은 닥쳐야 잘되는건지... 인생의 미스터리죠.
<autowiz> 저는 그저께도 어제도
<autowiz> 밤샘해야겠다 싶었는데 집에가서 자버렸더니 일은 쌓여있는데 몸은 밤샌거 처럼 피곤하고 아주
<autowiz> 양 별로네요
<autowiz> 영
<samahui_> 멍
<samahui_> 역시 사람은 밤에 자고 식사때 먹고 쉴때 쉬는게 바른 생활인거 같아요
<samahui_> 밤샘등으로 사이클 무너지면 건강도 같이 빠이빠이 하는듯 해요
<Seony> 쉬면서 하세요
<samahui_> 안그래도 쉬고 싶은데 오늘은 여기도 조용하고~ 회사도 조용하고~ 뭔가 분위기가 블루한 하루네요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 왠지 쉬면 안될듯한 우울한 분위기예요
<Seony> 아... 저런 그렇군요...
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> samahui_: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> 새벽에 뵙겠습니다. 좋은 하루 되세요. :-)
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 무서운 말씀 하시고 가시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 오늘은 밤샘하고 싶지 않아요~~~
<samahui_> 오랜만에 음반을 사서 듣고 있습니다. 무려... 트럭에서 파는 최신곡모음CD... 는 아니고 멜롱~에서 이것저것 받아서 듣다보니 꼭 최신곡 시디모음 산 기분이네요.
<samahui_> 역시 기분 울쩍할때는 노래가 젤 치유력이 좋은거 같네요
<samahui_> 퇴근 시간입니다 집에 가실 분들은 서둘러 퇴근들 잘하시고 저녁 맛있게 드시기 바랍니다
<samahui_> .
<autowiz> 시끕 했습니다. 5시 쯤에 차로 2~3시간 걸리는데서 장애났다고 서버 핑도 안간다고해서
<autowiz> 이것저것 보다보니 과열로 강재 셧다운되서 다시 켜니 올라는 왔습니다.
<samahui_> 흡칫 두근두근 상황 발생이군요
<autowiz> 음음
<samahui_> 다행이 쉽게 해결보셨나보군요
<samahui_> 밥먹고 오겠습니다. 나중에 뵈요~
<samahui_> 밥이 늦네요
<samahui_> 밥묵고 왔습니다. 밤샘하고 나면 낮에는 내내 피곤하고 저녁이 되고 새벽이 되면 똘망똘망해지는... 시간대 완전 무너진 인간의 모습이 되는군요.
<autowiz> 아 저도 슬슬 밥먹어야되는데 뭐가 좋을가요?
<autowiz> 늘 고민입니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 아직 저녁 안하셨나요?
<samahui_> 간간하고 구수한 콩비지찌게는 어떠세요
<samahui_> 전 시켜먹느라 돈까스로 저녁을 해결했더니 속이 불편하군요. 콩비지나 청국장같은 구수하고 따뜻한 국물요리가 땡기는 저녁이네요
<autowiz> 돈까스가 항상 배고플때는 막 생각나다가
<autowiz> 막상 먹고나면 배부르고 더부룩한 경우가 많더라구요.
<samahui_> 네 돈까스는 저녁에 먹을 음식은 아니거 같아요.
<samahui_> 배달음식이 연구소내로 못들어와서 입구에서 받아오기 쉬운 놈으로 시키다보니 메뉴가 한정되네요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 새벽에 오신다더니 약간 일찍(?) 오셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> samahui_: ㅎㅎ 조금 일찍 왔습니다.
<Ferendevelop> samahui_: 아마 11시쯤 잠깐 사라졌다가 12시 정각에 칼 같이 다시 올 것 같습니다. ㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;; 너무 무리하지마세요
<Ferendevelop> 항상 그러기에 무리는 아닙니다. ㅎ
<samahui_> 오늘은 적당히 하다가 자러 가야겠어요
<Ferendevelop> 뭐 어떤거 하시고 계신가요?
<samahui_> 프로그래밍하고있죠
<Ferendevelop> 아 ㅎㅎ 전 또 특별한게 있나 했네요.
<Ferendevelop> '2014 Google I/O Extended @Seoul' 행사가 오는 25일에 개최되네요.
<Ferendevelop> 가고 싶다..
<samahui_> 가세요
<Ferendevelop> 서울이고 25일 수요일인가 목요일 오후부터 다음 달 새벽 5시까지라서요..
<samahui_> 울산이라고 하셨죠?
<Ferendevelop> 네
<samahui_> 시간이 애매하시겠군요
<Ferendevelop> 넵..
<Ferendevelop> 사실 작정하면 갈 수는 있습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 하지만 부모님 허가가 안 떨어지시겠죠.
<samahui_> 전 바빠서 구경갈 생각도 못하고 있어요 ㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 1. 당일 날 야간 자율 학습 + 방과후 수업을 모두 빼고 서울로 갑니다.
<Ferendevelop> 2. 서울로 갑니다.
<Ferendevelop> 3. 다음 날 새벽 5시에 마치니 바로 서울역으로 뛰어가서 울산행 KTX를 탑니다.
<Ferendevelop> 4. 울산역에서 학교까지 20분이니 버스를 타고 등교를 합니다!
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 가능은 하나 아슬아슬이군요
<Ferendevelop> samahui_: 이런 안타깝군요ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 사실 아슬아슬도 아니에요. 본 수업은 9시 부터니깐 (__)
<Ferendevelop> 앗. 9시가 아니고 8시 40분.
<samahui_> 서울역에서 타는 KTX가 시간맞춰 있다면 할만하긴한데
<Ferendevelop> 하지만 부모님에게 말씀드리면 한 대 맞을 것 같습니다.
<samahui_> 시간에 차가 없거나하면 답없죠
<Ferendevelop> 아마 차는 있을꺼에요.
<samahui_> 제가 학생일때는 ... 집학교집의 반복이였다가 잠깐 외도할때 새벽에 아버님 회사차 훔쳐서 서해안까지 달리고는 했다는... 지금 생각하면 미친짓이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Ferendevelop> 20분인가 30분 단위로 있었는걸로 기억합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 그 학생이 성인이 되기 전인가요?
<samahui_> 그렇쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 와우ㅋㅋ 인정합니다. b
<samahui_> 대학생되서는 서울에서 혼자 살아서 자유로웠죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Ferendevelop> 그냥 아버지 차도 아니고ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 아버님차죠
<samahui_> 사장님
<samahui_> ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 아!
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ반전입니다.
<Ferendevelop> 'Jump 2 Python' 웹 버전으로 공부하니깐 뭔가 야매로 공부하는 것 같네요.
<Ferendevelop> 'Jump 2 Python' 수정해서 그냥 인쇄해서 봐야곘어요.
<samahui_> 아직은 책으로 공부한 세대라 그런지 저도 화면에 띄어놓은거 읽는거 보다는 프린트해서 읽는게 더 머리에 잘들어오더군요 ㅋ
<samahui_> 손에 만져지는 감각도 암기에 도움을 주는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ;
<Ferendevelop> 저도 그렇네요ㅎㅎ 정 안되면 태블릿 PC로 보는게 더 나을 것 같아요.
<Ferendevelop> 아무래도 화면을 보는건 시각만 이용하지만.. 독서는 이것저것 감각을 모두 사용하니깐요.
<samahui_> 재미있는게 기록은 다 컴으로 하는데  정작 읽을때는 프린트한다는...
<Ferendevelop> 저도 기록은 모두 컴퓨터네요ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 문서화 할려고 하는데 고역이네요.
<Ferendevelop> 한 챕터 한 챕터 따서, 맞춤법 확인을 하고 문서에 작성하고 서식을 넣고..
<samahui_> 전 개인적인 기록은 맞춤법까지 염두해주지는 않고 그냥 쭈욱 뽑아서(물론 회사프린터로) 묶어서 쌓아놓죠
<Ferendevelop> 저는 강박장애 때문에 맞춤법 이런거 모두 신경써야 합니다ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 안되겠다. 너무 졸리네요.
<samahui_> 강박장애도 나이들면 없어져요 ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 오.. 정말인가요?
<Ferendevelop> 저는 심해지는 부분은 심해지고, 나아지는 부분은 나아지네요.
<samahui_> 어릴적에 저도 약간의 강박관념이 있었는데 나이들고 이래저래 살다 결혼하고 났더니 좀 덜해졌다고 해야되나... 참을 수 있게 되었다고 해야되나 그렇네요
<Ferendevelop> 오 부럽습니다
<Ferendevelop> 저는 방학 때 병원을 다닐 생각입니다.
<samahui_> 저는 그리 심한편은 아니였으니까요.
<samahui_> 생활에 장애가 올 정도라면 병원을 다녔겠지만 그정도는 아니였어요
<Ferendevelop> 저는 생활에 장애가 좀 있네요.
<samahui_> 저도 중고등학교 다닐대는 누가 제 물건조차 건드리지 못하게 했었어요
<samahui_> 거기다 필기한것도 다 다시 정리하고 뭔가 피곤하게 살았죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Ferendevelop> +1
<samahui_> 하지만 나이들고 점점 고쳐지더라고요
<Ferendevelop> 공감합니다.
<Ferendevelop> 어린 제가 이런 말 하니깐 좀 그렇지만. 세상 사는게 피곤해져요.
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 잠시 댕기올께요. 서버가 이상하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> AFK
<Ferendevelop> AWAY FROM KEYBOARD!
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 안녕하세요. 오랜만입니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-13
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<yemharc> 이번주는 제대로 시달려서 (...)
<Work^Seony> 흐... 바쁘셨군요
<yemharc> 철야가 좀....... ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> AT&T하고 북미 인증기관인 ISIS가 요구하는게 서로 상충되는 문제가 좀 있었거든요
<Work^Seony> 모바일 쪽이죠?
<yemharc> 네 LG 플래그쉽요
<yemharc> 플래그쉽이라 그 난리였죠 뭐...
<yemharc> razGon_web: 안녕하세요
<razGon_WCup> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_WCup> Aloha!
<yemharc> 오랜만에 뵙습니다 :)
<razGon_WCup> 어제 밤에 조깅했더니 졸립네요.
<yemharc> 5일만에 사무실로 출근했더니
<yemharc> 사람이 아무도 없네요 (...)
<razGon_WCup> 불과 2키로 갔나? 아니구나. 한 천천히 갔으니 4키로 정도 될듯.
<razGon_WCup> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_WCup> 오늘 쉬는 날인가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 다들 외근이신듯 해요
<yemharc> ...
<razGon_WCup> 지하철들어왔는데. 학생들이 적어서 당황.
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에서 스카시 하드디스크의 dev id값을 구해야하는데, 쉽지않군요...
<razGon_WCup> Work^Seony: 저 공돈 생겨서 컴 새로 맞출듯요.
<razGon_WCup> 예산은 한 150만원정도? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오... 슈퍼컴 한대 맞추시겠네요
<razGon_WCup> 지금 현재 쓰고 있는 컴이 너무 노쇠화 되었는지. 메인보드 문제 같은데요.
<Work^Seony> 저도 웍스테이션 한대 맞추고 싶은데, 애플 모니터 2대를 사는 바람에...
<Work^Seony> 살짝 후회하고 있어요
<razGon_WCup> cpu가 문제 일으키는 거 같지 않구요.
<razGon_WCup> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_WCup> 그래봐야 i7급으로 맞출텐데요.
<razGon_WCup> SSD레이드로 엮는게 괜찮은가요?
<Work^Seony> 레이드는 왜 하실려구요?
<razGon_WCup> 128G짜리 raid0로 엮어 놓으면 속도가 거의 2배로 빨라진다던데요.
<razGon_WCup> 안정성에 문제 있으려나요?
<Work^Seony> 2배까진 아니구요,
<Work^Seony> 사람들 말로는 20% 정도 향상이 있다던데요
<Work^Seony> 근데 이미 ssd 자체가 빠른데, 거기서 더 빨라져봐야 돈 낭비일 것 같아요
<razGon_WCup> 그렇군요.
<razGon_WCup> 그러면 용량을 선택해야 되겠군요.
<Work^Seony> ssd를 레이드로 묶으실바엔, 차라리 pci ssd 컨트롤러를 구입하세요
<razGon_WCup> 여기서 더 걱정 하나.
<razGon_WCup> pci ssd콘트롤러요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  pci 슬롯에 꼽는 ssd 컨트롤러가 있는데, 속도가 장난이 아니에요
<yemharc> PCI express에 꼽는 SSD는 상상을 초월하죠
<ipeter> 아녕하세요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 스맛폰으로 맥미니에 ssh접속은 되는데
<ipeter> 윈도우의 xshell 로 맥미니 ssh접속이 안되는
<yemharc> 어떻게 안되는데요?
<ipeter> 이슈같은거 맥 사용자들 사이에서 있나요?
<yemharc> 보통 맥 사용자면 접속하는 클라이언트도 대부분 맥이어서 (..)
<ipeter> 음..아이폰의 터미널 앱을 다운받아 접속은 되네요.
<ipeter> 근데 제가 윈도우 컴이라서 ssh접속을 하면(xshell)
<Work^Seony> 맥에서는 ssh 기본설정이 off인데요, 혹시 켰는지 확인하셨나요?
<ipeter> 커넥션 failed가 뜨네요.
<ipeter> 네.
<yemharc> 음
<Work^Seony> 아... 스맛폰으로는 된다고 하셨군요
<yemharc> 그냥 connection failed?
<ipeter> 설정으로 ssh 켜놓았습니다.
<yemharc> 다른 메세지는 없고요?
<Work^Seony> 프로토콜이 다른가...
<ipeter> 구글링을 해보았으나 특별히 xshell이슈는 없는거 같은데..
<yemharc> 그럴리는 없지 않을까요 (..)
<ipeter> 아이폰으로는  접속이 되는데
<ipeter> xshell은 안되서 여쭤봅니다.ㅠ
<ipeter> yemharc: 특별히 다른 메세지는 없네요.
<yemharc> ping은 정상적으로 날아가요?
<ipeter> putty로 해보고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 네
<yemharc> 본인 말고 접속하는 사람은 없고요?
<ipeter> 현재 저만 접속중입니다.
<ipeter> 아. 아이폰으로 접속중이네요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> sshd_config에서
<ipeter> 아이폰 접속은 끊고 해보겠습니다.
<yemharc> ServerAliveCountMax 몇으로 되어 있나 봐보세요
<yemharc> 기본값이 3인가 그럴건데 혹시 모르니..
<ipeter> 넹
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> ssh -o TCPKeepAlive-no -o ServerAliveInterval=15 username@remotehost
<ipeter> 아. 근데 윈도우 뿐만아니라
<ipeter> 우분투에서도 안되네요.
<ipeter> 윈도우 ㅡ> 우분투 ㅡ> 맥
<ipeter> 이렇게도 안되네요.
<ipeter> 윈도우 ㅡ> 맥
<ipeter> 이것도 안됐구요
<ipeter> 아이폰 ㅡ> 맥 이건 되구요
<ipeter> 맥이 맥 아니면 거부하나요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 희안하네
<yemharc> http://4sysops.com/archives/windows-to-mac-remote-management-with-vnc-and-ssh/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Windows-to-Mac remote management with VNC and SSH - 4sysops
<yemharc> 아무 문제 없는거 같은데요
<ipeter> 휴..
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 좀더 알아보겠습니다..ㅠ
<razGon_WCup> Work^Seony: PCI SSD엄청 비싸군요!! ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_WCup> ipeter: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_WCup> 혹시 접속 포트번호라든가 프로토콜의 문제는 ... 아니겠죠?
<razGon_WCup> ㅠ.ㅠ ^^;
<Work^Seony> razGon_WCup, ssd 하나 사는 것보다 더 비싼가요?
<yemharc> 240GB가 60만원 정도 합니다
<razGon_WCup> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2432591&cate1=861&cate2=32617&cate3=32623&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] 리뷰안테크 DriveXM (256GB) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<razGon_WCup> 아직은 가격이 안떨어졌네요.
<yemharc> 요건 좀 싸네요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 1G/s짜리군요
<ipeter> razGon_WCup: 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/OCZ-RevoDrive-350-PCI-Express-SSD-Review/#!YbIzO
<myobot> [링크 제목] OCZ RevoDrive 350 PCI Express SSD Review - HotHardware
<yemharc> 요즘 PCI-E SSD라고 하면 대충 요런 스펙들을 말하고 다녀서...
<yemharc> R/W = 1800/1700
<yemharc> (..)
<razGon_WCup> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 데이터를 그냥 막 그냥 집어던지죠
<yemharc> ........
<razGon_WCup> 흠... 고민되네요.
<razGon_WCup> 1G짜리도 좋은데.
<razGon_WCup> 가격차이가 두배가까이 나는지라.
<razGon_WCup> 또하나 걱정이.
<yemharc> 맥북프로랑 2013 air가 pcie ssd인데 그것도 1GB/s 짜리
<razGon_WCup> 전에도 말씀드렸지만, 우분투기반으로 하고, 버박으로 윈7돌리려고 합니다.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 솔직한 답변을 원하신다면, 반대로 하시는게 효율은 더 좋습니다 (..)
<razGon_WCup> 하드웨어 구성은 i7하즈웰+250G SSD+ HDD.
<razGon_WCup> 아...
<razGon_WCup> 그런가요?
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_WCup> 윈7기반으로 해서 우분투를 돌리는거요?
<yemharc> 윈도 base + VMware player (ubuntu)
<razGon_WCup> 그러면 문제 해결입니다.ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 일단 리눅스 기반으로 하면 다른게 문제가 아니라 그래픽 카드 성능이 가장 크고요
<yemharc> 그거에 영향이 가면 안그래도 그래픽 관련으로 가장 떨어지는 VBox로 윈도를 돌리게 되니까
<yemharc> ....자세한 설명은 생략합니다
<razGon_WCup> 아.. 그렇군요.
<razGon_WCup> 간이 서버를 만들어서 돌리면 되겠군요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_WCup> 아... 1G짜리도 리뷰안 테크거 좋아보이는데..ㅎ
<razGon_WCup> SSD두개를 레이드로 묶는건 안정성에 문제 되려나요? RAID0
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 아뇨 딱히 문제될건 없습니다
<yemharc> 돈이 문제죠 (...)
<yemharc> 근데 PCIE 타입인데 굳이 레이드를 하실 필요가 있나요
<yemharc> 그정도로 엄청난 I/O 로드가 걸리는 작업을 하실거 같진 않은데...
<yemharc> SSD로 RAID를 구성하기 시작하면 2가지 길이 펼쳐집니다
<razGon_WCup> 아니 그게 아니라요.
<yemharc> '별 효과 없네' 하고 무시하게 되던가..
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs
<myobot> [링크 제목] Samsung SSD Awesomeness - YouTube
<yemharc> 가산을 탕진하던가 (...)
<yemharc> (영상은 09년도 껍니다)
<razGon_WCup> 이미 지금 있는 컴에 삼성거 SSD가 있거든요.
<razGon_WCup> SATA포트거요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 차라리 다른 컴에 달아주는게 낫지 않을까요
<yemharc> SATA 방식이면 대충 생각하도 지금 구매하시려는거랑 속도가 두배 차이인데
<yemharc> 그럼 PCIE 타입을 사는 장점을 그냥 날려먹는거죠
<yemharc> RAID 구성이건 뭐건 어차피 느린쪽에 맞춰서 갈테니까요
<razGon_WCup> 예,.
<razGon_WCup> 제말은 같은 SATA SSD를 구입하는것이 어떤가 해서요
<yemharc> 구매하시려는게 SATA방식이랑 PCIE 방식이랑 가격차가 얼마나 나나요
<yemharc> http://cdmanii.com/3232
<myobot> [링크 제목] SSD 레이드 설정 방법 SSD RAID 0 서로 다른 SSD 구성 : 씨디맨의 컴퓨터이야기
<yemharc> 요 링크가 결정에 도움이 좀 될거 같습니다
<yemharc> 링크에서 아래쪽을 보면 '동일한 타입의 SSD로 RAID 0을 구성했을떄' 성능이 있어요
<razGon_WCup> 일단은 SATA방식은 같은 용량 같은 제품으로 사니 10만원되고요. 추가로요.지금 컴에서 뜯어낼거라서요.
<yemharc> SATA RAID랑 PCIE 1GB랑 얼추 비슷한 성능을 보입니다
<razGon_WCup> Exp.PCI방식은 250짜리 사니 35만원들겠죠.
<razGon_WCup> 아. 그러면 SSD.ㅋ
<yemharc> 물론 SATA SSD 성능에 따라 차이가 좀 나긴 하겠지만요
<yemharc> 아마 저 테스트에 사용한게 RW 480/350인가 그럴거에요
<razGon_WCup> 감사합니다!!
<ihavnoth> 저거 hdparm -T로 한걸까요? haparm -t로 한걸까요?
<yemharc> ?
<ihavnoth> 속도테스트하는거요
<ihavnoth> -t랑 수치가 비슷하군요
<yemharc> 그야 -T는 -t를 포함하니까요
<yemharc> 그리고 그 두 옵션이 테스트 하는게 미묘하게 다를겁니다
<yemharc> -T가 아마 디스크 억세스 안하고 버퍼 캐쉬 속도 체크하는걸로 알고있고
<yemharc> -t는 캐쉬 없이 디스크에 직접 억세스 하는 속도 재는걸겁니다
<yemharc> http://faq.hostway.co.kr/?mid=Linux_ETC&page=8&document_srl=1409
<myobot> [링크 제목] Linux ETC - hdparm 옵션 알아보기
<yemharc> 요기있네
<yemharc> 링크에 옵션별 설명 있어요
<ihavnoth> /dev/md0:
<ihavnoth>  Timing cached reads:   18716 MB in  2.00 seconds = 9368.20 MB/sec
<ihavnoth>  Timing buffered disk reads: 1802 MB in  3.00 seconds = 600.15 MB/sec
<ihavnoth> 이 속도로봐선 윈도우에서 테스트한건 buffered disk reads 겠죠?
<ihavnoth> 사용중인 디스크라 그런지 제꺼가 많이 느리네요
<yemharc> 이미 사용중이면 떨어질 수밖에 없죠
<yemharc> 입출력이 많은 상태면 더 떨어지고요
<yemharc> 그냥 '대충 이정도'라고만 인식하는게 편합니다
<yemharc> .......어차피 피부로 못 느껴요 (먼산)
<ihavnoth> drake님이 파이선 스터디한다고하네요
<ihavnoth> 집에서...
<ihavnoth> 집 사진이 있으면 좋을텐데요...
<ihavnoth> 고양이가 옥수수도 먹는군요...
<ipeter> 드레이크님 파이썬 스터디..
<ipeter> 참가하고 싶은데 아쉽네요.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ipeter> 자바도 잘 못하는터라..ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 집에서 한다고해서 확 끌리네요
<ihavnoth> 집이 좋으면 ^.^
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 제가 스터디를 한다면 술과 고기를 항상 준비해갈꺼같습니다.
<bluedusk|Usb2> ihavnoth, 집으로 갔다가 나오지못하고 감금당할지도..ㅠ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 노래 한곡 들으시죠
<ihavnoth> http://www.upvines.net/this-piano-player-sings-what-a-wonderful-world-her-voice-will-make-you-think-twice-about-her-age/
<myobot> [링크 제목] This Piano Player Sings “What A Wonderful World”. Her Voice Will Make You Think Twice About Her Age.
<razGon_WCup> cpu의 가용연한은 얼마나 될까요?
<razGon_WCup> 가끔씩 프리징이 나오는 건 메인보드의 문제일까요?
<razGon_WCup> 켄츠필드 Q6600입니다만...
<ihavnoth> 오 드디어 주식이 떨어지네요
<ihavnoth> ~~
<razGon_WCup> ?
<razGon_WCup> 어디주식요?
<razGon_WCup> 아.. 코스피...ㅋ
<razGon_WCup> 저는 잡주만 하는 지라.ㅋ
<autowiz> 좋은 하루 되세요~~~
<yemharc> CPU보단 보드를 의심하는게 합리적이라고 봅니다
<yemharc> 우주에서 근 40년 굴러먹고 있는 보이저 1호 CPU도 아직 멀쩡한걸 생각하면...
<razGon_WCup> 그렇다면 메인보드만 바꾸면 되겠군요.
<razGon_WCup> 요즘 775보드가 아직 남아있으니 그것만 바꿔주면 더 써먹을 수 잇겠군요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_WCup> 이건 컴사기 아깝다는 친척에게 줘야지.ㅋ
<autowiz> 제 메인 컴이 요즘 참 많이도 느려지는데 cpu 로드도 그렇게 높지는 않고 disk 는 높을때도 있지만
<autowiz> 버벅 거릴때 보면 디스크 문제도 아니고. 그냥 새로 깔아주면 될거 같습니다. -_-;;;
<yemharc> 전자기기는 사람과 같죠
<yemharc> 물리적인 파괴를 동반하지 않으면 내구성이 상당히 강합니다 (...)
<autowiz> youtube html5 동영상 다운로드 받아보신분 계신가요?
<yemharc> 받아봤던거 같은 기억이 있긴 합니다만..
<bluedusk|Usb2> 하아 스팀에서 문명5 깔아봤는데
<bluedusk|Usb2> 실행이 안되네요..ㅠ
<ihavnoth> html5 동영상은 뭐죠?
<jasonjang> 몇 년 전에 봤,, autowiz , 그걸 가지고 있어야 해요? ㅎ
<autowiz> youtube 에 동영상 하나가 있는데 반복으로 들어서 해석한번 해볼려는데 다운받아서 보는게 편할거 같아서요.
<autowiz> 다운로드 툴이 따로 있네요 aimersoft 에서 나온 ㅎ
<jasonjang> 아~ 예에~. ㅋ
<autowiz> 별 고 없이 잘 계시지요?
<jasonjang> 어제 그 집가서 또 한잔. ㅋ autowiz 생각 납디다~
<ihavnoth> 파폭이면 플러그인 Easy Youtube Video Downloader Express를 추천해요
<autowiz> 언제 또 한번 가시지요 ^^
<jasonjang> 헤헤헤~
<ihavnoth> 걸그룹 FullHD 다운로드할때 자주 써요
<ihavnoth> 온라인 반복재생은 http://www.listenonrepeat.com/watch/?v=HkMNOlYcpHg 여기 써요
<myobot> [링크 제목] ListenOnRepeat | YouTube Repeat
 * kd35 
<autowiz> 금요일 오후만 되면 일하기가 실어지니 이거참 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 금요일 오후만 그런거면 아직 괜찮아요. 아예 일하기 싫어지는것보다는 났잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_WCup> 저는 월요일부터 싫어집니다.
<samahui_> 저는 일요일부터 다음날이 싫어집니다
<yemharc> 그냥 쉬는게 좋아요
<yemharc> .........
<samahui_> 저도 그냥 쉬고 싶군요
<_[myth> ㅠㅜ
<ihavnoth> 윈도우 모바일 6.5에서 bitmap BI_BITFILEDS 설정된 이미지 이상하게 깨지네요
<Seony> 오늘 사수랑 밥 먹다가 나온 얘기 중에서,
<Seony> 만약 시간이 나면, 가장 배우고 싶은 언어는 딱 2개다 라고 하더라구요
<Seony> 그 2개가, Clojure랑 Go라고 하네요
<Seony> Go는 대단한 언어라고 하더라구요
<yemharc> clojure라.....
<yemharc> 하긴 뭐 clojure나 lisp이나 가독성 떨어지는건 마찬 (쿨럭)
<autowiz> 저는 전에잠깐 qt hello world 쳐보다가
<autowiz> 요즘 또 시간이 잘 안나서 못 들여다 보고 있네요
<Seony> 저는 요즘 펄 공부해볼까 하다가, 기왕 새로 뭔가를 할거면 Go 해볼려구요
<Seony> Go 의도 자체가 서버쪽이니...
<pchero> Go '가 평이 좋나요?
<Seony> 제 사수 말로는 대단한 언어라던데요
<Seony> 전 제 사수가 하는 말을 신뢰하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 우와..
<autowiz> 저희 회사 직원들도 빨리 스킬이 늘어야 제 가 다른것도 좀 하고 그럴텐데요 참 안타깝습니다.
<ihavnoth> 회사가 힘들다네요
<ihavnoth> 거참 입사한지 얼마 안됐는데 -.-
<ihavnoth> 다음달엔 Window CE 포팅하고 있을지도 모르겠네요...
<yemharc> WinCE 지옥같은 물건...
<autowiz> 요즘은 뭐 다들 힘든거 같습니다. 그래도 힘내고 살아야죠뭐...
<ipeter> ....
<ipeter> 오즈님
<ipeter> 서버 고쳤습니다.
<ipeter> ihavnoth: 힘내셔요.
<ipeter> 그래도 경제가 점점 나빠지는게 아니라 제자리에서 점점 좋아지는 단계이니 다행이라고 생각해요..
<ipeter> 서버를 좀 제대로 된 녀석을 구해서 돌릴껄 그랬나요.
<ipeter> 거의 10년이 다되가는 안쓰는 구형 놋북을 잡아다가 서버로 돌리는데
<ipeter> 엇그제 server 14.04 업뎃해주고
<ipeter> GUI로 어머니 사용케하는중인데
<ipeter> 몇 번 만져보고 버벅거리고 팬 돌아가는거 보면..
<ipeter> svn도 구축해서 개인 소스 올려두고 보관하고 하는데
<ipeter> 괜히 저러다가(비실비실) 뻗어서 개인 소스 다 날리고 그러는건지 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> 10년가까이 쓰면 솔직히 뽕 뽑을만큼 뽑은건데요.
<ipeter> 2006년당시 130만원이면 정말 비싸게 주고 산거긴 했지만 그래도 지금까지 저렇게 쓰는거보면
<ipeter> 쓸만큼 충분히 쓴듯 싶습니다.
<ipeter> +_+ 사마휘님 안녕하세요?
<samahui_> 안녕하세요 ~
<samahui_> 늦은 시간에 퇴근 안하시고 뭐하세요? 아니면 퇴근하고 집이신가요?
<samahui_> 불금인데 즐기세요! ~~
<autowiz> 불금은 사무실에서 불태우는것 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 피터님 고쳤다니 다행이군요. ssh 접속은 이제 잘되나요?
<ipeter> ssh접속은 안됩니다.
<ipeter> 집이예요.
<ipeter> 사마휘님은 직장이신가요?
<ipeter> 혹시 윈도우 쓰시는분 계시면..아..진짜 제가 쓰는마우스 강추 드립니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 쓰면 쓸수록 강추네요.
<samahui_> 전 아직 일하는 중입니다. 일하면서 놀면서 그렇게 하고 있습니다
<ipeter> 그렇군요..
<samahui_> 마우스는 로지텍 G1입죠 ㅋ
<samahui_> 요즘은 손목땜시 트랙볼 쓰고 있습니다
<ipeter> 서버에 하둡설치중입니다.
<ipeter> +_+ 트랙볼!
<samahui_> 노트북은 빨콩!
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 사마휘님 무섭습니다.
<ipeter> 저 이때까지
<ipeter> 공부않하고
<ipeter> 씽크패드 x1 +_+
<ipeter> 카본
<ipeter> 느므느므 좋겠더라구요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 이녀석 오래오래쓰고 그녀석으로 건너가야겠어요.
<ipeter> 저에겐 애플과 인연이 없나봅니다.
<ipeter> +_+
<samahui_> 전 씽크패드를 좋아라 하지만 키보드 바뀐 이후로는 델로 넘어갔어요
<samahui_> 델에도 빨콩(정확히는 검콩)이 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 물론 TP도 2세대 I7모델까지는 거진다 보유하고 있습니다
<samahui_> 지금도 구형 TP로 채팅중이죠 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> 역시 컴퓨터는 사마휘님
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> 델은...한번도 안써봤습니다.
<samahui_> 마눌님이 노트북 모으는거 싫어할거 같아서 내가 모으는거 어떻게 생각하냐? 하니까 말씀이 '카메라나 음향기기쪽으로 취미 안갖어서 다행' 이라십니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 델은 저가 모델은 좀 그렇지만 웍스라인은 키보드도 편안하고 나름 괜찮습니다
<ipeter> 오.
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<ipeter> 취미중에 카메라 음향기기 또 뭐 하나 있었는데..
<samahui_> 전에도 말씀 드렸지만 프리시젼 시리즈는 참 잘 만들었다 싶어요
<ipeter> 돈 많이 들어가는 취미입니다.
<samahui_> 카 요
<samahui_> 차가 많이 들어가죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 카메라 dslr은 전 대학교때 빠져서...알바한 돈을 모두 쏟아부었더랬죠.
<ipeter> 하지만 이제 최고의 카메라는
<ipeter> 아이폰카메라입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 델 프리시젼좀 보고 오겠습니다.
<samahui_> 전 겔스 카메라요 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> m3800모델인가요?
<samahui_> 무겁고 큼직한 놈입니다. 사진봐서는 매력을 알수 없죠
<samahui_> 전 큰놈입니다
<samahui_> 4800 이요
<samahui_> 4600과 4800 두대 보유 중입니다
<ipeter> 탱크같네요.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<samahui_> 딱 제가 들고 다닐수 있는 마지노선의 무게와 크기입니다
<samahui_> 그거 이상으로 넘어가면 들고 다닐수없고 작으면 작업이 편안하지 않고 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> +_+
<ipeter> 제 놋북입니다.
<ipeter> 델 프리시젼에 비하면
<samahui_> 4600 사용해오다 마음에 들어서 4800하나 새로 샀는데 마눌님은 TP구별 못하시듯이 델도 구분을 못하시는 장점이 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 싸.구.려.네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=673662419&NaPm=ct=hwdlpzhk|ci=477ce35f6f7042cb9d2677210bf53c8f294cfceb|tr=sl|sn=17703|hk=6abf8ee9c192661cff1917e482b7ca28def60678
<ipeter> 오오..
<samahui_> 가격이 중요한가요. 항상 말씀드리지만 얼마나 활용하고 본전 뽑냐가 중요하죠
<samahui_> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 마눌님의 매의눈을 피하다니요..
<ipeter> 축하드립니다.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> x1에 꽂혔어요.
<ipeter> 좋으네요.
<samahui_> 외형 변화 없이 쭈욱 라인업 이어지는 놈들이 좋은겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 네..
<ipeter> 근데 i7 쿼드 사용하다가
<ipeter> i5 보통 씨퓨로가서 버벅이는거 못쓸거같습니다.
<ipeter> OS는 윈도우 사용하시나요?
<samahui_> 항상 말씀드리지만 어떤 작업을 하냐에 따라서 크게 느껴질때도 있고 아닐때도 있죠.
<samahui_> OS는 다 리눅스 입니다
<samahui_> 윈도우는 VB로만 돌려요
<ipeter> 뭔가 진정한 고수의 느낌이예요.
<samahui_> 전 윈도우 시스템이 한대도 없습니다. 마눌님께 넘긴 에일리언웨어 노트북만 윈도우네요
<ipeter> 아부하는게 아니라.
<ipeter> 와...진짜. os는. 다. 리.눅.스.
<samahui_> 고수가 아니라 일하는데 리눅스면 충분... 아니 저에게 맞는 환경 구성이 쉬워서 그렇습니다
<samahui_> 다만 게임을 하고 싶은 마음이 생길때 살짝 귀찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_> 집에 레이싱 휠도 있는디 이놈을 쓸 일이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 윈도우...컴퓨터가 재미있어요.
<ipeter> 이러면 안되는데 말이죠.
<ipeter> 아직은 오피스 쓸일도 많고해서...
<samahui_> 유로트럭에 살짝 빠져서 휠로 잘 놀았었는디 요즘은 윈도우 없어서 못돌려봐요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아직은 윈도우 돌려야할듯 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 아.
<samahui_> 오피스 땜시 VB쓰고 있죠 ㅎㅎ;
<ipeter> 요즘 하둡 설치하다가
<ipeter> 진찌 리눅스 다시 옮겨타야하나 그 생각 들더라구요.
<ipeter> 윈도우에는 설치가 안되다네요.
<ipeter> =_=
<samahui_> 하지만 요즘은 Libre로 다 되니 파워포인트만 스네요
<samahui_> 쓰네요
<samahui_> 오타
<ipeter> VB돌릴려고 생각중입니다.
<ipeter> Libre 참 좋은거같습니다.
<samahui_> 관공소 홈피와 파포만이 윈도우 시스템을 유지하게 만드는 장애물이죠
<samahui_> 금융은 폰으로 다되고 이제 정말 딱 그것들만 남았네요
<samahui_> 그리고 게임 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 하지만 게임은 할 시간이 없어서 패스~ 입니다
<ipeter> 게임...
<ipeter> 전 왜 게임에 관심이 없을까요.
<ipeter> +_+
<samahui_> 게임은 어릴때부터 해와야 관심이 잘 가는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 제 첫 오락기는 플스1 고1때입니다..+_+
<samahui_> 저도 대학 이후 접했더니 스타 같은건 별로 안땡겨요.
<ipeter> 남들 패밀리할때 한번도 못해봤습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 어머니가 안사주셨어요
<samahui_> 패밀리와 슈퍼패미콤은 제가 샀었습니다
<samahui_> 용돈 모아서
<samahui_> 플스는 전 아주 늦게 접했어요. 대학와서 중고로 즐겼었죠. 이상하게 2D게임은 좋아라하는데 3D게임과 친해지기 힘들더라고요
<samahui_> 제가 패밀리때부터 FF나 DQ를 좋아하는데 이놈들이 플스로 넘어가는 바람에 대학교 방학때 해보려고 접하게 되었었죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 그러고보니 플스2도 드퀘8 한다고 구입했었군요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 아무튼 다 모아놓았던 게임기들이며 노트북들이며... 막둥이가 안쓰면 자기 달라고 해서 빌려줬더니 카메라에 취미 붙여서 낼름 팔아 먹었다는... 아픈 기억이 있네요  ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 추억의 게임 이야기를 했더니 게임이 하고 싶어지는군요
<ipeter> +_+
<samahui_> 일하다 말고 그냥 에뮬로 옛날 게임이나 돌려볼까하는 생각이..
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 저때문에..ㅠ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 금요일인데 쉬엄쉬엄 놀면서 일해야죠
<samahui_> 덕분에 금요일이라는 인식이 들어서 좋습니다
<ipeter> 요즘에 일이 많으신듯 보이세요..
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 요즘 좀 빠듯합니다
<ipeter> 늦게까지 계시네요..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_> 요즘 회사일 자체도 많은데다 제 개인적으로 진행하는 프로젝트가 있어서요
<ipeter> 어휴..정신 없으시겠습니다..
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ 그래도 좋아하는거 하는거라 맘은 편해요
<ipeter> 어여 일 하시고 언능 들어가셔요.
<ipeter> 많이 피곤하시겠습니다..ㅠ
<samahui_> ipeter님도 일 이나 공부 대충하시고 주말을 즐기세요~
<samahui_> 전 그럼 일 좀 하다 올께요
<samahui_> 나중에 뵈요 ~
<ipeter> 네..수고하세요!!
<ipeter> =)
<ihavnoth> 외로운 밤이에요
<samahui_> 일찍 나와서 축구보면서 일하고 있습니다. 새벽에 네덜란드가 스페인을 5:1로 침몰시켰군요.
<Seony> 오늘 토요일 아니에요?
<samahui_> 토요일이예요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 오전에 일보고 들어가야죠
<samahui_> 월드컵이 새벽에서 오전에 하니 치킨집이나 호프가 울상이라네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇겠네요
<Work^Seony> 오전에 오픈스택 자격증 셤보러 갔었는데,
<Work^Seony> 아쉽게 떨어지고...
<Work^Seony> 기분이 꿀꿀하군요..
<samahui_> 힘내셔요~ 다시 보시면 철썩! 붙으실겁니다
<Work^Seony> 그래야죠  언제 다시 셤칠지 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 떨어질까 겁나서 셤도 못칠거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 월드컵 볼 수 있는 곳을 찾아야하는데,
<Work^Seony> 다들 해외로는 중계방송 안해주니까 좀 그렇네요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-14
<cheayuncho> VPN으로 돌려서 국내서비스로 보시는분들도 계시더라구요
<Work^Seony> 음... 스트리밍 받을만큼 속도가 나올지 모르겠네요ㅕ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> oceanhorn이라는 아이폰겜이 재밌나보네요
<yemharc> 요새 폰이 아이폰이 아니라 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 덕분에 맥용 앱을 신나게 지르고 있죠
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> Anomaly 2라는 겜은 어떄요?  안드 버전도 있다던데요
<yemharc> 그건 스팀으로 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 무슨 겜이에요?
<yemharc> 아..... 일종의 타워 오펜스(?) 인데
<Work^Seony> 아~ 타워 겜이군요
<yemharc> 우리편이 라인따라 움직이면서
<yemharc> 적진까지 가는 방식이에요
<yemharc> 플레이어는 왔다갔다 하면서 유닛소환 수리 특수기술 등등
<yemharc> 나름 신선합니다
<Work^Seony> 두고두고 즐길만한 아이폰겜 찾는 중인데, 뭘 사야할지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 2048
<yemharc> 킬링타임엔 최고인거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 머리쓰는 겜이군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 간단해요
<yemharc> 그리고 머리쓰는 게임이 쉽게 안 질리기도 하고요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 시간도 없으면서 왜 자꾸 겜에 관심가는지 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 플스4 살뻔한 충동은 자제했지만.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 읔ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 맥프로 사려면 아직 한참 더 모아야하는데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맥프로는, 2999 모델에 씨퓨만 6코어로 업글해서 사기로 결정했습니다
<Work^Seony> 저한테 D400은 굳이 필요없는거 같아요
<yemharc> 저렴(?)하게 가시는군요
<Work^Seony> 그래픽 작업하는 사람도 아니고..
<yemharc> 전 레티나 에어를 기다리고 있는데
<yemharc> 음
<Work^Seony> 3999 모델로 사려고 했다가, 제가 그래픽이랑은 전혀 무관해서 굳이 그렇게까지 돈을 낭비할 필요는 없을거 같더라구요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 아마 가장 화려한 그래픽이라고 해봐야 1080p 영상이 아닐까요...
<Work^Seony> 2999에 씨퓨 6코어+512 ssd업글해서 교육할인 하니까 3300 나오더라구요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 2999에 달린 그래픽조차도 왠만한 성능 이상 아니에요?
<yemharc> 한화로 332만원 정도네요
<yemharc> 애초에 기본 성능이 좋으니까요
<Work^Seony> 네.  그래서 그 정도면 저한테 충분할거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 만약 썬더볼트 2대 안샀으면 아마 리눅스로 갔을 거 같아요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 한국에서는 윈도 아니면 업무가 힘드네요 여전히
<Work^Seony> 살짝 후회가 되면서도, 막상 리눅스로 갈아타면 좀 힘들지 않을까 하는 생각도 들구요
<yemharc> 아마 힘들거라 생각합니다
<Work^Seony> 글쵸... 여기서는 윈도우 쓸 일이 거의 없어요
<yemharc> http://infinit.io
<myobot> [링크 제목] Infinit - The easiest way to send files
<Work^Seony> 파일주고받는건가보네요
<Work^Seony> 좀 더 봐야겠네요
<yemharc> P2P 방식이요
<yemharc> 중개서버가 없어요
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 대신 특정 프로그램이 필요하겠군요
<yemharc> 그게 저 사이트에서 제공하는 프로그램이죠
<yemharc> 최근에 사용해보고 있는데 괜찮더라구요
<Work^Seony> 상대방한테도 프로그램 설치하고 사용법을 알려줘야하겠네요
<yemharc> 상대방이 사용자가 아닌 경우에는
<yemharc> 링크를 만들어서 줄 수 있어요
<yemharc> http://inft.ly/guLscSe
<myobot> [링크 제목] 2014-06-12 20.38.52.jpg | Infinit
<Work^Seony> 음... 저한테는 그냥 파이썬에서 simplehttpserver 띄워서 링크 주는거랑 별 차이는 없어보이네요
<yemharc> 맞아요
<yemharc> 그냥 UI가 구성되어 있다 정도죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 컴퓨터를 잘 모르는 사람들 입장에서는 아주 괜찮겠네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> reeder2가 나왔는데........음..........
<Work^Seony> rss리더에요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> RSS쪽 킬러타이틀이에요
<yemharc> 최근에는 Readkit이 치고 올라오긴 했는데
<Work^Seony> 땅덩어리 좁은데 살아서 그런지, 여기서는 rss고 앱이고간에 별로 필요한게 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 직장-집까지 10분이면 도착하니...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 와이파이는 커녕 스마트폰도 별로 필요가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 좋군요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 저는 밥을 먹으러 :)
<Work^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맛나게 드세요
<samahui_> 이만 주말을 즐기러 가볼께요~
<samahui_> 주말 즐겁게들 보내세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 들어가세요
<samahui_> 점심 맛있게 드시고요. Seony님은 저녁 맛있게 드세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 네 ^^ 다믕에 뵈요 ~
<GarlicChicken> 아오 몸이 죽겠네요 _-_
<drake_kr> 아으아으
<ihavnoth> 드라마 보는데 갑자기 물고빨고... 윽
<drake_kr> 으아아아아
<drake_kr> 으아아아
<igxactly> 아아아아
<Seony> igxactly: Hi
<drake_kr> igxactly:
<drake_kr> igxactly: 아저씨
<igxactly> back
<drake_kr> 엇 뭔가 핑크아이템 나왔다
<GarlicChicken> 아음
<drake_kr> 역시 여캐는 블랙 남캐는 핑크
<drake_kr> igxactly: 오늘뭐함
<drake_kr> 맨숀 소리 안나나
<igxactly> 학교 프로젝트 + 기말시험공부 + 인턴십면접준비 + 서원형께 연락 하고 있습니다
<drake_kr> 오 기말시험공부
<drake_kr> 요즘 대학생들은 공부를 해야 되는구나 엉엉
<igxactly> ....ㄷㄷ...
<drake_kr> 원빈처럼 생겼으면 공부 안해도 되는데
<drake_kr> igxactly는 원빈처럼 생기지 않았으니 공부 열심히 해야혀
<drake_kr> 플삼 컨트롤러 밧데리가 얼마 안가넹...
<Seony> 플삼 지금 사도 좀 늦지않을까요?
<igxactly_> 중고로 사면 항상 늦지 않죠...(?)
<drake_kr> 음, 플2는 에뮬이 꽤나 괜찮아서 실기 구입 비추하는데요
<Seony> 플삼 160기가짜리 중고 12만원에 올라왓는데 살까말까 고민 중...
<drake_kr> 음 중간건가
<drake_kr> 제껀 최신형인데..
<drake_kr> 옛날게 오히려 더 괜찮을수도 있어요
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<drake_kr> 초기모델들은 플2까지도 돌릴수 있어서..
<Seony> 아~ 전 그런건 괜찮아요.
<Seony> 그냥 플3 전용 겜 몇개 좀 해보고 싶어서요
<Seony> 언차티드 같은...
<Seony> 라스트 오브 어스도 해보고 싶고...
<drake_kr> 언차티드는 1같은 경우 중고 만원 정도니까
<drake_kr> 옛날에 인베이더 8만 5천원 할때보단 훨낫죠..
<drake_kr> 오? 클라우드?
<drake_kr> 갤러그가 6만 5천원이었나...
<drake_kr> 무려 가정용..
<drake_kr> 새우깡이 100원 할때....
<drake_kr> 요즘은 새우깡이 천원인데 게임은 만원
<Seony> 게다가 새우깡은 먹으면 없어지지만, 게임은 해도 안없어지죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 파이널판타지 끝판 깨야 되는데..
<drake_kr> 막판만 남겨두고 못깨고 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> igxactly: 뭐하는겨 왔다갔다
<drake_kr> 아오 파일 관련 마무리 져야지
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 위키 작성하러...
<igxactly> 음...클라우드로 이름 바꿨는데 소용이 없...
<drake_kr> 니가 클라우드면 난 세피로스다
<drake_kr> 파판7 한글판으로 즐겨볼까!
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/File4developers 아 내용 어렵게 쓴듯 ㅜ.ㅜ
<myobot> [링크 제목] File4developers - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<drake_kr> 이정도면 파일 입출력에 대해 좀 설명한게 되려나요? http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/File4developers
<myobot> [링크 제목] File4developers - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<ihavnoth> 외로운 밤이에요
<drake_kr> 어렵당
#ubuntu-ko 2014-06-15
<autowiz> 아흠 편안한 일요일 들 보내고 계십니까...
<drake_kr> 아오 설거지좀 하고가지 나쁜놈들
<ndsin> 주말은 참 빠르네요
<ndsin> 벌써 일요일이라니
<drake_kr> 글게요
<drake_kr> https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/hvideo-ak-xap1/v/t42.1790-2/10373196_514751788652093_80993240_n.mp4?oh=24c7c3bcab7a1bebfba4c31fce6f32e3&oe=539D4189&__gda__=1402814502_a8940afca6bfa514b5177591a9d71046
<myobot> [링크 형식] video/mp4
<GarlicChicken> 'ㅅ'/
<autowiz> drake 옹 링크 접속이 안됨. ㅠ 무슨 내용인지 궁금합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 파폭을 좀 써볼려고 해도 . 크롬쓰다가 파폭 쓸려니 별로 정이 안가네요. 저만 그런걸까요?
<drake_kr> 익스플로러 쓰시던 분들은 신세계를 느낍니다
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/black.mp4
<myobot> [링크 형식] video/mp4
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Library4developers 시간 관련 라이브러리 적고 있습니다
<myobot> [링크 제목] Library4developers - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<drake_kr> 이런거 필요없으려나...
<ipeter> 제게 꼭 필요한거네요.
<ipeter> 정말 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 엇 진짜요?
<ipeter> 내,
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 왜 필요없다고 생각하신거죠..?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 지금 잘 읽어보고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 적으면서.. 요샌 다들 c 말고 딴거 쓴다 싶어서요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> =_+
<ipeter> 주말 잘 보내셨는지요?
<ipeter> 설거지는 잘 해치우셨습니까?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 얼핏보고 아까 운전해서 어디 가는바람에...정확히 무슨 내용인지는 못봤습니다.
<drake_kr> 뭐 따순물 나오고 퐁퐁도 있는데 금방 하죠..
<drake_kr> 부모님 집에서 사는 친구는 안 하네요..
<drake_kr> 자취하는 친구들은 오면 설거지 바로바로 하고요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 뭐..맘에 와닿는 현상이네요.
<drake_kr> 그럼 글 보시면서 좀 이상하다 싶으면 고쳐버리세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 1996년 내용을 2014년에 적어넣는중이니..
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-08
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요 피터님도 하이요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 오랫만에 도장 찍습니다~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~ 즐거운 월요일 아침입니다. 오늘 하루도 활기찬 시간들 되세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 사마휘 형님도 좋은 하루 되세요~~  ^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> samahui_ws: 혹시. 오늘 시간되시면 같이 쿼리로 이야기 가능하셔요?
<samahui_ws> 월요일 금요일은 보통 회의가 있어서 아침에 좀 바빠요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 월요일은 바쁘시군요... 전 널널한것이... 폭풍전야같네요;;;;
<autowiz> 아 ㅎㅎ 순간 쿼리라고 하니까
<samahui_ws> 회의 댕겨올께요~ 즐거운 시간들 보내고 계세요^^
<autowiz> sql query 가 생각나서 ... ㅎㅎ query 로 대화를 어떻게 하시는거지?? 하고 생각했네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> DB의 query 생각은 저도 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 잉?? 그 쿼리가 그 쿼리아니었나요..???
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 댕겨올께용
<jun_> 네 수고하세요~
<autowiz> 철자는 같지요
<bluedusk> 저도 시간은 되지만 쿼리가 그 쿼리가 그 쿼리 같지 않아 모두 한마음 한뜻으로 이 난국을 잘 헤쳐 나가자는 마음으로 열심히 해결되지 않을까 생각해봅니다.
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아몰랑 블덕님 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~^^
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 이제 봤네요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 잘 다녀오세요!
<ipeter> 나중에 시간날때 해요!
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 오늘은 교육이 아니라 직장에 나왔습니다.
<ipeter> 스키마를 만들어야하는데 직장 교육과 일을 도저히 병행할 수 없었습니다.
<jason_kr> hi~ blue dusk 님 외~ (블더스트는 새삼 뭔 친등이래?)
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> jason_kr, 전 잘 모르는일입니다만?
<jason_kr> 구뿔'에서 친등 요청이 왔드만요~ 한 33분 전
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 그런 일은 우리 모두 단합해서 이겨내기 위한 마음가짐을 가지고 서로 협력하고 또 좋은 경험이다 생각하는 바입니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<jun_> ㅋㅋ 블덕님 제대로 재미들리신듯 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아몰랑~
<jun_> 식사시간이 다가오네요~~~ 다들 맛점하세요~
<autowiz> 꺄~ 오늘은 어떤 점심이 기다리고 있을까요??
<autowiz> 두근두근 심콩하네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> (사실은 다이어트로 점심 굶는중 ㅋㅋ)
<samahui_ws> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~
<samahui_ws> 다이어트로 스트레스 받지 마시고 걍 맛난거 양을 줄여서 드세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 오늘은 회의하고 오전이 다갔네요. 밥먹고 올께요
<autowiz> 맛점 하세요~~
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점요.
<autowiz> 라즈곤님도 맛점 하세요~~
<jun_> 오늘은 햇볕이 없어서 그런가 선선하다는 느낌을 많이 받네요..
<jun_> 약간 가을 초에 접어들때 날씨같아서... 졸리네요;;;;
<autowiz> 하지만현실은 한여름에 가까지워지고 있는 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 올 여름은 어느 여름과 다르게 정말 힘들꺼 같긴해요... 사람죽는 소식이 들려오지 않기만을 바랍니다;;;
<autowiz> 해마다 사람은 죽습니다.  얼마나 많이 죽느냐가 조금 다를뿐이겠지요
<autowiz> 메르스 때문에 때죽음 당하지는 않았으면 싶네요
<jason_kr> 지금까지 치사율이 8% 미안, 폐렴만 못하죠
<autowiz> 근데 전염성 높은 질병이 치사율 8% 면 상당히 높은거 아닐까요?
<autowiz> 지난주 까지는 에~ 뭐 그까이꺼 햇는데
<autowiz> 조금씩 무서워 질려는중 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 치사율이 높았던이유는 병원에서  면역력이 나쁜  환자들만 걸렸다는 거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 기회감염비율이ㅣ 상당히 높습니ㅣ다.
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리원?
<jason_kr> 모 "음" 모 귿 "모닝"? 버럭
<bluedusk> 모두가 한마음 한뜻으로 좋은 아침을 맞이하자는 그런 마음자세로 간절히 염원하면 우주가 도와서 나라가 어려울때 힘이 되어주는 그런 가르침을 바탕으로 해결 될것이다는 믿음을 가지고 하는 바램입니다.
<bluedusk> jason_kr, ok?
<jason_kr> 흠..쫌 K
<autowiz> 블더님 요즘 새로운 종교에 빠지신건가요?
<jun_> 아몰랑교;;;;;;
<autowiz> http://image.search.naver.com/search.naver?where=image&sm=tab_jum&ie=utf8&query=%EC%A6%9D%EC%82%B0%EB%8F%84+%EB%8F%84%EC%A0%84
<autowiz> 우연히 캐이블 TV 에 낭독해주는걸 봣는데
<autowiz> 무슨 좋은말은 다 모아놓았더라구요 ㅎㅎ 나름 재미있게 봤습니다.
<bluedusk> sysbench로 테스트 중인데
<bluedusk> 성능이 진짜 후덜덜 하네요
<autowiz> 뭐를 테스트 중이신건가요?
<autowiz> 소인은 알 수 가 없사옵니다.
<autowiz> sysbench 프로그램 성능이 좋다는건가요?
<autowiz> 시스템 성능이 좋다는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ... 잘 모르겟어요 전 컴맹이라서
<jun> 실수로 닫아버렸네요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 정신을 어디 두고 있는지 -_-;;
<jun> 뜬금없이 이상한거에 꽂혀가지고... 간만에 질렀습니다! ㅎㅎㅎ 뭐 엄청 소심하게 질렀지만;;;;ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어떤거요??
<jun> 몇주전부터 케이스에 가죽이 다 뜯어지고 떼지고 그랬거든요... 사려고 보다가 이참에 만들어볼까? 하는 생각에 가죽을 질렀습니다;;; ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 핸드폰이나 , 테블릿 케이스 일거 같네요
<autowiz> 직접 만드신다니 부럽고 신기하고 그렇습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아니 근데
<bluedusk> vlan태깅을 걸면
<bluedusk> vlan 태그 마다 output 속도가 보장 되는건가요?
<bluedusk> 그러니깐 1g 포트에 vlan 태그 3개를 걸어서 내보내면
<bluedusk> vlan 태그 하나당 1g 씩 속도가 보장되는거에요?
<bluedusk> 아니면 1g /3 이렇게 되는거에요?
<autowiz> 태그는 그냥
<autowiz> vlan 표식을 할때 차이라고 알고 있어요
<bluedusk> 아니 그러니깐요
<autowiz> 속도는 전혀 무관하게 돌아갑니다.
<bluedusk> vlan 표식이니깐
<bluedusk> 1g /3 해서 되는거 정상 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 물리적인 포트 하나에 여러개의 vlan 이 지나 갈 수 있구요
<bluedusk> 아니 그건 아는데요
<bluedusk> 물리적인 포트 한계 속도가 1g 인데
<bluedusk> 거기에 vlan 태그를 3개를 붙여서 날려 보내면
<autowiz> untagged 는 하나만 지나갑니다. 속도는 그냥 물리적인 한계 안에 계속 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 어차피 물리적인 포트 한계속도 떄문에
<bluedusk> 각 태그되는 vlan 한개가 만약 1g 속도를 다 점유 하고 잇다 치면
<bluedusk> 나머지 vlan 태그 되는 두개는 속도가 안나오지 않느냐는거죠
<autowiz> vlan 생각하지 마시고 생각하시는거랑 동일합니다.
<bluedusk> 어차피 vlan 태그 3개 합쳐서 1g를 뛰어 넘지 못하는거 아니냐?
<autowiz> 서버랑 클라3개가 있을대
<autowiz> 1번 pc 가 100% 점유 하다가
<autowiz> pc 2 3 이 붙으면 보통 평준화 되지요
<bluedusk> 그러니깐 vlan 태깅은 l2 브릿지 허브 같은 식으로 동작하는거 맞는거잖아요?
<bluedusk> l2 스위치 허브 같이 동작하는게 아니라
<autowiz> 으음...
<autowiz> tag 거는 차이는 서로 썩이지 말라고 인캡슐레이션 하는게 있구요
<bluedusk> 네 그러니깐요
<autowiz> 시스코에서만 tagging 이랑 트렁크랑 썩어서 쓰고 그러는데
<bluedusk> 걍 패킷 나가는거에 태깅만 붙이는거잖아요
<autowiz> 그렇습죠
<bluedusk> 전체 태깅된 패킷 전체가 물리적인 한계를 뛰어 넘는게 아니잖아요
<autowiz> 맞습니다.
<bluedusk> 1g에 태그 10개 붙여서 나가면 걍 간단히 계산하면 태그되는쪽당 100mb 속도로 10개 쪼개지는? 식이잖아요
<autowiz> 동시에 지속적으로 통신이 일어난다고 하면 그렇게 될거 같습니다.
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk> 그쵸 동시에 계속 통신이 된다는 가정에 말씀드린거라서
<autowiz> (저는 이제서야 그걸 알게 되서 ... 역시 저같은 컴맹은 안되는군요 )
<bluedusk> 전 몰라서 여쭤본건데요
<bluedusk> 저같은 컴맹은 어쩌라구요
<bluedusk> 자꾸 그러시면 곤란합니다
<autowiz> 한쪽이 좀 적게 가져가면 다른쪽이 좀더 가져가고 그런식으로 됩니다.
<bluedusk> 뭐 그렇긴 하겠죠
<bluedusk> 동시에 여러군대서 땡긴다 치면 결국엔
<bluedusk> 출렁일텐데
<autowiz> 출렁이는 물침대 아 ... 그런데서 좀 자고 싶습니다. ( 날밤 새다 싶이 했더니 졸리네요 )
<autowiz> 이 질문에 시작점은 어떤거 때문이었나요.
<PotatoGim> 결론은 많이 보내는 놈이 대역폭 많이 먹는다?
<PotatoGim> 아, 그건 당연한거구나...
<jun> 음... 당연하지만 당연하지 않는 결론이 나왔네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 시스코면 그냥 스택와이즈 하시죠!
<PotatoGim> 아, 물론 랙이 다르면...
<autowiz> 어쨋거나 보장은 안됩니다. 그냥 막 쓰면 대충 들어맞아들어갈 뿐
<jun> 햐;;; 뜬금없이 회사 정전이 일어나서 인터넷이 안됐네요
<jun> 에어컨 다 꺼져서 후끈후끈~
<samahui_ws> 누군가 일하기 싫었을지도...
<jun> 하!
<jun> 그럴수도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한겨울에도 서버실 에어컨 꺼지니까 두시간만에 사우나가 되버리더라구요
<samahui_ws> 서버실 꺼지면 두시간이 아니라 순식간에 찜질방되죠
<samahui_ws> 반대로 전 너무 더운날은 서버실에 틀어밖혀 있습니다 ㅋㅋ 시원하자나요
<samahui_ws> 간의 침대도 가져다 놨죠
<PotatoGim> 근데 스위치에서 PVST 지원하면 로드 밸런싱도 되지 않던가요?
<jun> 서버실에 간의침대라;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> PVST 는 잘 몰라서 ㅠㅠ  저희 회사엔 회의실 한 구석에 라꾸x2 있습니다.
<autowiz> 저밖에 안쓰지만 ㅋ
<jun> 라꾸라꾸가 가끔 쓰기엔 편한거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 집에서 쓰기엔 최악이지만 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 없는거 보다는 나은데
<autowiz> 막 서럽고 그렇네요 ( 저 요즘 우울증인지도 )
<autowiz> 왜 나만 이지랄 하고 있어야 하나 싶고
<jun> ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 전 걍 항상 우을함
<bluedusk> 10g 속도도 안나오고
<jun> 혹시 어라운드 모르신다면 설치해서 해보세요
<bluedusk> 이거 누가 트러블 슈팅하라고
<bluedusk> 나 네턱모르는데
<bluedusk> 서버도 모름
<bluedusk> 암것도 모름
<bluedusk> 모르지만 우울함
<jun> 블덕님은 아몰랑~
<jun> 전 요새 어라운드에서 힐링을 좀 하고 있어서요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<jun> 혹시 요리하는거 좋아하시는 분 있으신가요..?
<pchero_work> 확실히.. 전 아닙니다. ^^;;;
<samahui_ws> 전 요리 좋아합니다
<samahui_ws> 요즘 백종원 요리하는 프로그램들 보면서 열심히 만들어 먹고... 2인치 뱃살을 늘렸습니다
<samahui_ws> 요리를 좋아하는데 요리하는것보다 먹는걸 더 좋아하는건 함정입니다 ㅜㅜ
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 사마휘형님 혹시 연어스테이크해보셨어요..?
<jun> 오늘 연어스테이크를 해보려고 하는데... 블러그에 내용이 생각보다 슝슝 지나가서요
<samahui_ws> 아하
<samahui_ws> 연어스테이크는 생각보다 쉬워요 근데 레시피를 찾아봐야되요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 대충 올리브유와 소금 후추로 간하고 재워놓고
<DarkCircle>  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0g_1Ei5kog
<DarkCircle> 욕쟁이 아저씨의 연어구이 레시피
<jun> 오호 감사합니다~
<samahui_ws> 강한불에서 달궈놓은 후라이팬( 달궈놓는게 중요해요)
<jun> 아하;;;
<jun> 달궈놔야하는구나
<samahui_ws> 식용류 둘러주고 불을 줄여서
<samahui_ws> 중불이하로
<samahui_ws> 겉면이 바삭하게 앞뒤로 구워주면 되요
<samahui_ws> 굽는 자체는 중불이하로 불 줄여서 해야되요
<samahui_ws> 그리고  생선이니까 뒤집는걸 자주하면 부서집니다
<jun> 달궈놓은 상태에서 고기 올리고선 중불 이하로 줄이라는 말씀이시죠?
<samahui_ws> 한면을 확실히 익히고 한번만 뒤집어 요리하세요
<samahui_ws> 네
<samahui_ws> 맞습니다
<DarkCircle> 불키우면 다 타버리고 너무 약하게 하면 흐물흐물 뭉그러져요 .
<jun> 크흠~ 이것도 생각보다 어렵겠네요
<samahui_ws> 충분히 달궈놓으면 겉면은 살짝 바삭해지면서
<samahui_ws> 불줄여서 은은히 익혀 속을 익히는 겁니다
<samahui_ws> 불조절이 거의다죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 혹시 뚜껑을 덮거나 그런건 없죠?
<DarkCircle> 넹 사마휘옹 말씀대로 불조절이 관건.
<samahui_ws> 생각보다 쉽습니다
<samahui_ws> 그리고 익힐때 익지 않고 잘타시는분은 요건 개인 노하우인데
<samahui_ws> 뚜껑을 이용하세요
<DarkCircle> 파스타요리도 마찬가지고 불위에서 하는 서양요리 ... 특히 굽는쪽은 불조절이 중요해요.
<samahui_ws> 약불로 뚜껑덥어서 익히면 위쪽까지 한번에 잘익으면서 수분이 잡혀 타지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 강불에 할때는 빠르게 데친다는 느낌으로 하는데 이렇게 하면 속이 안익어요.
<samahui_ws> 물론 그래도 잘 지켜봐줘야죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 강불에 데치는건 보통 소스나 야채 이런거.
<samahui_ws> 강불로 하는건 물기있는음식
<samahui_ws> 아니면 아예 튀기는거
<samahui_ws> 그런거 아니면 다 중불이나 약불로 조리하는겁니다
<jun> 아;;;; 튀기면 안되죠;;;스테이크인데;;
<jun> 그래도 바싹 구워야하는데;;
<DarkCircle> 튀기는거도 초반에 강불로 올려두고 튀기는 도중에는 중불로.
<samahui_ws> 그러니까 후라이팬을 미리 달궈주면
<samahui_ws> 닫는면이 팍 익어요
<samahui_ws> 그래서 중불로 살살 익혀도 겉은 바삭해지고 속은 적당히 익죠
<samahui_ws> 쌘불로 팍 익히면 타기만해요... 중불로 살살 오래익히면 노르스름하게 되는거구요
<DarkCircle> 기름을 잘 둘러주라는 이유는 ... 기름코팅을 안하면 재료가 바로 닿으면서 그대로 달라붙고 타버립니다.
<samahui_ws> 느끼할거 같으면 고추기름으로 구워도 맛나요
<DarkCircle> 히익 고추기름 -ㅠ-;;
<samahui_ws> 후라이팬에 기름 붙고 고추 썷어넣음되요
<samahui_ws> 간단하게 만들어져요
<jun> 고추기름..?
<jun> 무튼 오늘 저녁에 도전하고 결과는 내일 보고드리겠습니다;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 중국식 고추기름 말고요. 중국식 고추기름 넣으실거면 약간만 넣으세요.
<samahui_ws> 단 이때는 기름이 뜨거워지기 전에 고추나 마을을 넣어서 매운맛을 빼내는거죠
<DarkCircle> 제가 그걸 한술 넣었다가 된통 당해봐서 - -;
<samahui_ws> 만들어 넣으시라고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 고추와 마늘로 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 만들어넣으시는게 좋아요. 그게 더 향긋하고 덜 맵고 감칠맛나고
<samahui_ws> 만들기 쉬워요 해보면 다 별거 아니죠
<samahui_ws> 기름이 뜨겁지 않을때 고추와 마늘을 넣는다는것만 기억하면 됩니다
<jun> 좋은 정보감사합니다;
<jun> 블로그에는 그냥 구우세요~ 이게 끝인데
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 고추기름에 미원 한줌 아주 살짝 넣으면 그게 라면에 들어가는 조미기름  비슷.
<samahui_ws> 성공적으로 만드셔서 맛난 저녁드시길... 기원합니다
<jun> 감사합니다~
<samahui_ws> 전 다시 일하는척 하러
<jun> 수고하세요~
<jun> 전 슬슬 눈치싸움시작하러;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 네 수고하세요~~
<jun> 칼퇴하고 장을 보러가느냐에 싸움이 시작되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 연어는 담백한 맛으로 먹는거니 비린내 없앨 궁리만 잘 하시면 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 그래서 밑간을 잘해야합니다
<samahui_ws> 소금과 후추등으로 뿌려놓고 좀 재놨다가 요리하시면 냄세 잘 안나요
<samahui_ws> 30분이상 재놓으세요
<DarkCircle> 다행스럽게도 연어는 바다 어류처럼 비린내나는 물에서 건진게 아니다보니 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 30분이상 재워야..?? 이건 정말 처음이네요
<jun> 꼭 완성해서 성공보고하겠습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> http://www.thepatioyujin.com/907 여기서도 20분은 재우라고 했으니 ...연어육 고유의 맛과 육질을 잃지 않으면서 잘 재우는 방법은 여튼 해보면서 연구해야 할듯
<jun> 오렌지나 레몬까지 사야하나;;;
<DarkCircle> 한라봉이면 짱 ?ㅅ?/
<DarkCircle> (그 비싼 한라봉을 부들부들)
<jun> 노홍철 끌고 올까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 죄송합니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 소스를 만들때 식초를 써도 충분합니다. 보다 향긋하게 만들라면 레몬이나 발사믹소스등을 이용하면 더 좋고요
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 맛나게 만들어드시길...
<jun> 사마휘형님 가신줄 알았는데 가끔 돌아오셔서 꿀팁을 남겨주고 가시네요.. 감사합니다~
<samahui_ws> 가봐야 컴앞이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 일하다 가끔 보이면 글쓰고... 아니면 다시 일하고.. 그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 퇴근할래요
<samahui_ws> 안녕히 들어가세요
<samahui_ws> 전 저녁 먹고 올께요
<monos> samahui_ws: 님 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> ...
<samahui_ws> 전 이만 퇴근할까 합니다 ㅎㅎ 즐거운 시간되세요~
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<samahui_ws> 전 이만 가볼께요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 좋은 하루되세요들~~
<autowiz> 뿌잉뿌잉~ ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 혹시 nfs4_reclaim_open_state: Lock reclaim failed! 이거 왜 나는지 아세요?
<autowiz> 글쎄요
<autowiz> 저도 찾아봐야겠는데요
<autowiz> nfs3 로 바꾸셨다는 글은 하나 있네요
<Work^Seony> 일단 메시지를 봐서는, nfs용 마운트 포인트를 잠궈야하는데 실패했다는거 같은데...
<Work^Seony> 지금 nfs 서버 하나가, 7개의 서버에 붙어있거든요
<Work^Seony> 한쪽에서 쓰기작업한다고, 디비 마냥 잠궈놓고 쓰진 않을텐데...
<bluedusk> 그게 파일 변경 작업이면
<bluedusk> 락킹 걸지 않나요?
<autowiz> 꺄~ 블더님 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 새로운 데이터가 들어오는거면 상관없는데
<Work^Seony> 해당 파일만 잠그는거 아니었어요?  마운트 포인트를 통째로 잠그나요?
<bluedusk> autowiz, good morning groly
<Work^Seony> 이거 nfs를 제대로 운영해본적이 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 해당 파일만 잠그는걸로 아는데요
<bluedusk> btrfs compress options 쓰면
<bluedusk> 파일 용량을 말그대로 줄이네요??!??!
<Work^Seony> 음...  그렇담 결국, 멀티웹서버-단일 NFS서버는 좋지않은 구성이 될 수도 있껬군요
<bluedusk>  /dev/zero로 만들어낸 파일 같은 경우엔 거의 용량이 차지를 안하는듯한 ?
<autowiz> F15 가 뭔가 했는데
<autowiz> Fedora 15 군요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 그게 웹서버에서 nfs에 뭘 놔두고 읽느냐에 따라 다르죠
<bluedusk> 어차피 웹페이지문서 그림같은 변경내용이 없는건
<bluedusk> 나쁘지 않은 선택인듯
<bluedusk> autowiz, 헐 저 맥북프로 레티나 배송준비중이라는데 어카죠?
<Work^Seony> 시도때도없이 변경되는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 오오 드디어 맥유저!
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 저 전애도 맥북 에어 유져였어요
<bluedusk> 비록 회사꺼라 퇴사때 반납했지만
<autowiz> Thomas Jarosch 2012-05-29 09:12:22 EDT
<autowiz> Thanks for the fast resolution of this issue! It's highly appreciated.
<autowiz> Everything back to normal with the latest updates.
<autowiz> 맥북 프로 배송중인데 따로 문제될게 있나요?
<bluedusk> autowiz, 저걸 학생할인으로 산거거든요
<autowiz> 두근두근 거려서 그러시는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 부럽구로
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<bluedusk> ...
<autowiz> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=732748
<autowiz> 여기 끝에는 업뎃하면서 해결됬다는데 음...
<autowiz> 일단 저는 출장좀 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 뭐 학점 채울려고 사이비대학같은걸 수강하고 잇긴 한데
<bluedusk> 출장은
<bluedusk> 밑에 사람 보내는거라 배웠습니다.
<autowiz> 그런건가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사고 치고 올까봐 무서워서 혼자 못보내겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 원래 사고 치면서 배오는거죠
<bluedusk> 배우는
<autowiz> 배우하면 배용준이죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ( 죄송합니다 아직 술이 덜깬 ㅠㅠ )
<autowiz> kernel-3.3.5-2.fc16  하고 kernel-2.6.43.5-2.fc15 이건 해결이 됐다는말이 있는데
<autowiz> 뭐 버그가 한방에 안잡히는경우도 있긴 하지요.
<autowiz> 우분투를 넣어서 다시 검색해봐야겠습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-09
<Work^Seony> 음... 현재 nfs 돌아가는 서버의 커널은 3.2.0이네요..
<autowiz> 동일 환경을 만들어서 테스틑를 한번 해봐야 더 명확해질거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 어렵네요 ㅎㅎ.  도움 감사합니다
<autowiz> 힘들게 옮겼는데 똑같거나 , 다른 문제가 생겨버리면 곤란하니까요
<Work^Seony> 동일환경 만들기 어려운 환경이에요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 크론 아니면 적어도 롤백 할 수 있는 환경을 만들어놓고 작업 해야 할거 같아요
<autowiz> 데이터 손실이라던가 그런건 없는거죠?
<autowiz> 꼭 nfs 4 기능이 필요한게 아니면 그냥
<autowiz> nfs 3 로 마운트 되게 바꾸는 방법도 괜찮을지도 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 서버 8대로 이루어진 서비스인데, 테스트를 하려면 동접자가 최소 20명 이상 있어야하거든요....   손대기 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 클라이언트 전부 그런메시지가 나오는거지요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 보통 한 대에서만 발생해요
<Work^Seony> 아주 가끔...
<Work^Seony> 이게 ownCloud 서버거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이런 망할놈의 owncloud...
<autowiz> 쉽지않군요 가끔 발생하는거면
<Work^Seony> 아 진짜 싫어요
<Work^Seony> 파일싱크 서비스는, 지금까지 드랍박스 제외하고 제대로 된걸 못봤어요
<autowiz> 일단 발생주기를 파악하시고
<bluedusk> 오 발생주기!!
<bluedusk> 뭔가 역학적이다!!!
<autowiz> nfs3 로 건 다음. 추이를 지켜보는게 어떨 까 싶습니다 .ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> MTBF (Mean Time Between Failure)
<autowiz> 전문용어 나오네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> jason_kr:  안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> jason_kr, 안녕하세요
<jun> 안녕하세요~~~
<jason_kr> 안녕하세요~ 내가 아는 거 딱 하나 나왔. (실패)발생주기 = mtbf
<bluedusk> 그러고 보니
<bluedusk> 오늘 키보드도 올거 같네요
<bluedusk> 메카닠 키보드!!
<bluedusk> 변신해라 메카!!
<autowiz> 축하축하
<bluedusk> ....
<autowiz> 반투막으로 변신하는거 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 반토막
<bluedusk> autowiz, 저 사실 이직한 직장 적응 못하겠어요
<bluedusk> 일을 너무 대충하고 넘길라 그러고
<bluedusk> 이슈 원인 파악 하는데 저랑 접근방식이 달라서..
<autowiz> 음 ... 곤란하네요 일 처리하는 성향이 달라지면... 시간이 지나면 맞춰지긴 하느넫
<autowiz> 한동안 힘드시겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오 대충...
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 대충해서 넘기는 분위기라면... 걍 북한 소행이라고 하세요
<autowiz> 일단저는 이동좀 하겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~!!
<jun> 안녕하십니까~?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 무선 키보드의ㅣ 단점이 나오기 시작합니다..
<razGon_MINILA> 물론 제가 자판을  못쳐서 나오는 거긴하지만..문자가 이중으로 찍히는 상황이.
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 문자가 이중으로 찍히는 현상이라;;;;
<Work^Seony> 다들 회사에서 파일싱크 프로그램 같은거 별도로 쓰는게 있나요?
<jun> 다른팀은 있다고 했는데.. 저희팀에선 따로 쓰는게 없습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 보안땜시 그냥 서버에 공유놓고 수동으로 싱크 맞추죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이노무 양방향 씽크 때문에 수명이 줄어들겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 원드라이브 쓴 팀도 있는데 보안검열때 걸려서 문제 되었던걸로 기억합니다
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<jun> 사마휘님 안녕하십니까~?
<jun> 덕분에 연어스테이크 잘 먹었습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ 요리 성공적이였나 보군요
<bluedusk> xfs 파일시스템을 강제로 깨는 방법이 뭐가 있을까요?
<jun> 성공적이라고 하긴 애매하더라구요...
<jun> 연어스테이크를 밖에서 먹어봐야 아 이맛이구나 하는데..서로 먹어본적이 없으니.. 이게 맛있는건지 맛이 없는건지 모르겠더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;; 입맛에 맞고 맛있으면 맛있는거죠
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, xfs는 아마 강제로 scrub 내는 기능이 없을 거에요..
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, dd나 리다이렉트로 깨는 방법이 없을까요?
<jun> 일단 기회되면 연어스테이크 하는곳을 가서 먹어보려구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 연어스테이크 맛집은 소스맛이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 이제 소스를 연구하세요~
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1025412 여기 보면 대충 힌트가 나오네요.
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔,
<Work^Seony> 캐시타임을 길게 늘려놓고, 쓰기 작업 하자마자 바로 강제로 케이블 뽑아보세요
<Work^Seony> write-back cache타임을 길게잡고 대용량 파일 쓰기작업 걸면, 단일 파일 정도는 강제로 깰 수 있을 거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 파일시스템 전체를 깨시려는 거에요?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 오프라인으로 작업을 할수가 없어요
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 네.. ceph 장애 테스트 하라는데
<bluedusk> 걍 가서 디스크를 뺄수 없는 상황이라서
<Work^Seony> 아..
<Work^Seony> ceph 장애 테스트면, 간단하잖아요...
<bluedusk> osd 프로세서 내리는건 안되요
<Work^Seony> 일단, ceph 자체에 scrubbing 기능이 있구요,
<bluedusk> 실제 디스크 장애 유발해서 하래요
<Work^Seony> 제가 했었떤 방법 하나 알려드리자면요,
<Work^Seony>  /var/lib/ceph/osd/ 에 가시면,  osd 마운트 포인트 있죠
<Work^Seony> 거기에 current 디렉토리 가시면 이런저런 디렉토리들이 많이 있어요...
<Work^Seony> 거기서 아무거나 몇개 지워보세요
<Work^Seony> 저는 예전에 그렇게 테스트 했었어요..
<bluedusk>  원래 dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdi 명령어 날리면 sdi 디스크 파일시스템이건 뭐간 깨져야 하는거 아닌가요?
<PotatoGim> 네, 블록 장치로 직접 쓰니까 다 날아가야하죠.
<autowiz> 다녀왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 메모리 올라와 있던게 남아 있을려나요?
<autowiz> 쓰고 있는걸 생으로 지워 보진 않았던거 같네요 ㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 새로 나온 헬로윈 신작은 별로인듯 싶네요...
<lliikk> 이야, IRC에 이렀게 쉽게 들어 오네요.
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 많이 싱거운..
<HolyKnight> 주인공이 보안해커인 미드가 나오네유.
<HolyKnight> 미스터 로봇
<HolyKnight> 나오네유
<pchero_work> 오후 2시 30분.. 팀장 퇴근.
<pchero_work> 근무한지 1년 반... 아직까지 적응 안됨.. -_-;;;;
<autowiz> 멋진데요
<autowiz> 굳이 일 빡시게 해줄거 아니면 있어봐야 도움안되지 않나요?
<pchero_work> 이해는 되는데... 적응이 안되요. -_-;
<autowiz> 2년 넘으면 적응 되시지 않을까요 ? ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아마도요.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bstone> 안녕하세요?
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<bstone> 우와~ 사람이 있어요..!!
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 여기 많이들 계세요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 다들 조용하실뿐..
<bstone> 그렇군요.. ㅎㅎ^^;;
<bstone> 저는 우분투 스튜디오를 방금 시작해서... 어안이 벙벙하네요...
<bstone> 마음먹고 윈도우도 지워버린 상태라... 숙연한 마음으로 시작하고 있답니다..ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 우분투 스튜디오요?
<pchero_work> 그건 뭔가요?
<bstone> 우분투 중에 사진 및 영상 등 멀티미디어 제작에 관련된...
<bstone> 특화한 우분투라고 하네요
<pchero_work> 우와..
<pchero_work> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<pchero_work> 맞나요?
<bstone> 저는 그 중에 blender라는 것을 주력으로 사용하고 있구요..
<bstone> 네..
<pchero_work> 아.. 신기하네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 처음봤어요
<bstone> 이래저래 제컴에 맞는 드라이버 구축하는게 쉽지 않네요...ㅎ
<bstone> 커널이란 개념도 모르겠죠... ㅠㅠ... 그래픽카드 깔다가 한 번 날리고 다시 시작하는 거거든요...
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아마도.. 지포스 글픽카드 쓰시는 듯?
<bstone> ㅋㅋ 네...  시간이 조금 지난 GTS250이라
<pchero_work> 엔비디아가 리눅스를 잘 지원안해줘요.
<autowiz> 으냐...
<autowiz> pchero 님 사랑합니다.
<pchero_work> 헉???? 넵???
<bstone> 음... 혹시 php 구동을 어떻게 하나요? APM설치는 다 했는데... loacalhost/test.php접근이 안되네요..
<pchero_work> bstone: http://loalhost 는 열리나요?
<bstone> 네네...
<bstone> 아파치 설명이 나오네요..
<pchero_work> test.php 는 직접 만드신거세요?
<bstone> 네..^^
<bstone> 홈페이지에 나와있는대로요..
<pchero_work> 디렉토리 어디에 넣으셨어요?
<pchero_work> /var/www/html/test.php
<pchero_work> 요기 위치에 넣으셔야 할거에요.
<bstone> 아 튜토리얼이랑 다르네요...^^
<bstone> 구동은 잘 됩니다 감사합니다..
<pchero_work> 축하드립니다. :)
<pchero_work> bstone: 사실은 그 위치지정은 apache2 설정에 따라 다 달라져요.
<bstone> 네... 그 설정 어떻게 해야할가요? 많이 복잡할가요?
<pchero_work> 우분투시죠?
<bstone> 네...
<pchero_work> vi /etc/apache2/sites-enables/000-default(맞나 모르겠네요. 아무튼 심볼릭 링크 파일 하나 있을꺼에요)
<pchero_work> 거기서 DocumentRoot 항목을 바꿔주시면 되요.
<bstone> 역시.. vi에디터를 거쳐야하는 군요... ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 자세한 내용은 http://webdir.tistory.com/178 요기 참조하시면 될것 같아요.
<bstone> 아직 어려운데... 시도해 보게
<bstone> 보겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 어김없이 계시네요
<autowiz> 뭐 또 그렇게 됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하와이는 메르스 환자 없나요?
<Work^Seony> 메르스가 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 당연히 없죠...
<Work^Seony> 모기도 없는 동네인데요..
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 날씨가 더워서 그런가 봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 안더워요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오히려 더울수록 모기가 더 기승을 부리잖아요
<Work^Seony> 하와이에 모기가 없는 이유를 아마 제가 전에 설명드린적 있는거 같은데 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 모기가, 날개짓이 약한 곤충이래요.  그래서, 바람이 초속 몇미터 이상인가 되면 모기가 살 수 없는 환경이 된다고 하네요...
<autowiz> 오호 그런거군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 하와이는 바람이 상당히 강한 곳이거든요.  모기가 아예 없진 않아요.  동네에 따라서 있는 곳도 있는데요, 전체적으로는 거의 없다고 보시면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 덥지않은 곳이에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 지난밤에도 잠을 잘 못잤네요
<autowiz> 오늘하루도 기나긴 여정이 될거 같습니다. ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<bluedusk> 입사 한달도 안된 사람에게
<bluedusk> 임원밑 팀장급 기술회의 들어가라는건
<bluedusk> 뭘까요?
<bluedusk> -_-
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-10
<razGon_MINILA> hello world!
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 오래간만이ㅣㅂ니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> ^^ 잘계시죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 요즘에서야 환자가 주네요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> MERS가 아니라 KRS에요. 이정도면.ㅋ
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 님 광주에 계시지 않나요?
<bluedusk> 서울이야 사람들 확확 준다고 하긴 하던데
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> 맥북프로 레티나 출고 됐네요!
<bluedusk> 어제 저녁 비행기 탄듯.. 아니 근데 왜 제껀 항상 상하이에서 날라오는거죠?
<razGon_MINILA> 예 광주에 있습니다 .
<razGon_MINILA> 원래 중국에서 생산됩니다..
<razGon_MINILA> 상하이에서 저도 오더군요ㅛ.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 광주는 청정 지역인데. 공포에 휩싸여있더군요
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<bluedusk> 말없는 공포가 더 무서운듯
<bluedusk> 전 서울에 것도 바로 옆에 삼성 병원있는데
<bluedusk> 그냥 아 그런가 보다 하고 회사 다님
<bluedusk> ........
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 체념이지요.
<razGon_MINILA> 실제로 병원을 중심으로 돌아가죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 메르스는 병원을 중심으로 감염되는거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 환자가 오지 않는 이상은 문제가 없어요.ㅎ
<HolyKnight> @mindgood: 영국의 한 소녀가 장난감 로봇을 남자아이용으로 못박은 것은 성차별이라고 항의하는모습. 어릴 때  어른들의 역할 규정으로 차별이 생기기 시작한다는 것을 자각한 것인데, 이에 대해 판매자인 테스코측이 사과함. pic.twitter.com/33xsyWV78R
<HolyKnight> @JTBC_news: [속보] 임신부 메르스 의심자 2차 음성…재검 중
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 하잉
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 트위터 안하는데. 좋은 점은요?
<razGon_MINILA> http://sports.media.daum.net/sports/gamecenter/71032378/cheer
<razGon_MINILA> 삼성전인데 한화가 우세.ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 블루찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 트위터유?
<HolyKnight> 잉여력을 발휘할 수 잇는 장점이 있지유.
<twinsenx> razGon_MINILA: 트위터를 안해서 좋은 점은... "아마... 카카오톡할 시간 여유를 더 가질 수 있다"라고 우겨보겠습니다. 그리고 "덤으로 소셜 어뷰징 (조리돌림) 당할 확율이 줄어든다"라고 우겨보겠습니다.
<twinsenx> autowiz: O'Reilly 의 O'는 후손이란 뜻이라 합니다. descendent [출처:위키피디아] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O%27Reilly
<razGon_MINILA> 하는것은 별루이겠죠?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 더헛 오타 작렬 descendant
<Work^Seony> https://www.plastc.com/
<twinsenx> 별루는 아니겠지만... 트위터에 오프라인 친구들이 없다면... 허공에다 대고 하는 독백을 즐기지 않으신다면... 40대 이상 트위터러는 몇 개월하다가 그만 휴면계정이 되는 거 같어요. 젊은 여성은 인스타그램, 젊은 남성은 텀블러쪽이 주력인 듯 하고요...
<Work^Seony> 트위터는 뭐랄까, 내 속마음을 누가 좀 봐줬으면 하는 그런 성향이 좀 있는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> twinsenx, 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<twinsenx> 블로그나 포럼에 있는 자신만의 콘텐츠를 (국내는 물론 해외까지) 전파하거나 이슈로 등장시키는 데는 유용한 도구인 듯 합니다. 그렇지만... 트위터의 한국내 SNS 서비스 상대점유율은 1% 정도고... 지인 외에는 확장성 거의 없는 카톡 점유율이 음... 오십몇퍼센트 이상이라고 기억나옵니다.
<twinsenx> Work^Seony: 오랜만이어요. 반갑습니다. 회사 잡무와 트위터 잡질에 치중하다보니;;; 오랜만에 들어와서 irclog ubuntu-ko 살펴보고 있습니다;;;;
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아 감사합니다.
<autowiz> O  에 그런 의미가 있었군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> autowiz, ceph osd 가 rebalancing 할때 io wait가 넘 많이 올라가서 vm instance 에 영향을 미치는거에 대한 해결책으로 마땅한게 뭐가 잇을까요?
<bluedusk> cache tier를 쓰는것과 osd disk 자체를 raid 1으로 묶는것
<bluedusk> 두가지 방법을 고민해보고 있는데
<autowiz> 리발랜싱은
<autowiz> 리빌드랑 비슷한 작업인건가요?
<bluedusk> 쩝..
<bluedusk> 남들은 터널링한다고 ssh로 난리 칠떄
<bluedusk> 걍 vpn서버 하나 놔두고 client to client 되게 설정한담에
<bluedusk> vpn서버로 전부 접속 시켜 버리니깐
<bluedusk> ...
<bstone> owncloud설정을 여쭙습니다~!!
<bstone> 다른 하드드라이브 용량을 어떻게 연결해서 추가하나요?
<bstone> 팁이나 관련 자료 부탁드립니다~!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 좋은 하두들 되세요~~
<autowiz> 오늘은 간만에 집에서 잤네요 ㅎㅎ 몸 상태가 100% 는 아니어도 한결 상쾌 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요? 여기는 메르스 청정지역 광주입니다.. ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아직은요..ㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 알로하
<HolyKnight> 흥
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-11
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 벌써(?) 목요일입니다~
<jun_> Seony 님 오랫만에 뵈요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 그러네요
<jun_> 오늘 비온다는 소식이 있어서 그런가... 무지 습해서 덥네요
<Seony> 아직 에어컨 안틀어주나봐요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 맥이 상태가 안좋아서... 재설치 해야겠습니다.
<jun_> 에어컨 틀어주는데요...
<jun_> 그 마의 사각지대 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 에어컨이랑 멀지는 않은데 안시원한 그 자리;;;
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 저런..
<jun_> 30CM만 옆으로 가도 추워죽을라고 하는 그 자리;;;
<autowiz> 천정에 A4 용지 만한플라스틱 준님 방향으로 설치하시면
<autowiz> 바람이 좀 오지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 다들 그렇게 하는거 같던데요
<bluedusk> 왜 제 맥은 세관통관을 못하고 있죠?
<autowiz> 추운사람은 막고 더운사람은 바람 좀 가져가고 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> autowiz, 어케 된일인가요??
<autowiz> 블더님 스킬이 넘 높아서 미국에서 감시하고 있어서 그런거 아닐까요?
<bluedusk> -_-?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 애간장 타시겠군요
<autowiz> 그냥 물량이 많아서 거나
<bluedusk>  이틀이나 세관통관을 못하고 잇는데요?
<bluedusk> dhl로 오는데
<autowiz> 메르스 하고는 상관없을텐데요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 아 너무하네요 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 맥과 메르스;;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어짜피 신규물품 새로 사는거니까
<autowiz> 세관 절차는 정해져 있는거고
<autowiz> 가격도 몇 % 정해져 있는걸텐데요 . 하루이틀 장사하는것도 아니고
<autowiz> 그냥 물건이 많았나 보다 하시고 기다리시지요~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 세관 일하는 사람들이 배가 아픈가봐요 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 자기네들은 엑스피 설치된 골동품 쓰는데, 누구는 맥북 쓰고 ㅗㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> autowiz, 제가 직구 하는게 아니고
<bluedusk> 한국 애플 스토어에서 사는거라
<bluedusk> 그런건 저랑 상관없는 일인데요
<bluedusk> 하루이틀 하는것도 아닐텐데
<bluedusk> 아아
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 세관에 ubuntu 를 설치해주고싶은데 말이지요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> groly 라는 단어가 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 블더님
<autowiz> 그냥 잘 계신가 해서 요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 이미 죽어 있다는 소문이 있죠
<autowiz> 음... 리치 라던가 드래군이라던가
<autowiz> 이미 죽어있거나 이미 늙어 있는건 아닌가? 지금내가 자각하고 있는건 그냥 추억이 아닌가 하는생각을 초딩때인가 중딩때 인가 해봤던 적이 있었드랬지요...
<autowiz> 우리 사는 우주고 실은 길거리에 있는 조그만 모래알 하나 인건 아닌가 하는 생각도 해봤고
<autowiz> 우주고 -> 우주가
<autowiz> 피터님 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 에휴
<ipeter> 저도 주식이라는것을 해보네요.
<ipeter> 모든게 게임이라는말
<ipeter> 구구절절히 느껴집니다.
<ipeter> 뭐 아주 단타 그런건 아니구요.
<ipeter> 장기적으로 보려고 샀는데 약간은 긴장되네요.
<jun_> 안녕하세요~    주식을;;;ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 가급적이면 그냥 마음을 내려놓고 하시길 권해드립니다.
<autowiz> 저는 주식 안해봤는데
<autowiz> 별로 재미있어보이진 않더군요
<autowiz> 투자 시간 , 노력대비 그다지 매력 없어보여서
<ipeter> 그냥 때려박고 지켜보려구요
<autowiz> 그나저나 어느회사꺼 사셨어요?
<ipeter> 불안정한 놈들에 넣어두진 않았지만
<ipeter> 전 생명쪽해서 바이오쪽 넣었어요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 신재생에너지와 ESS쪽이 괜찮다고 봅니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 장기로..
<razGon_MINILA> 올해로는 핀테크가 대세구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 이쪽이 접점이고 바이오는 메르스가 가라앉으면 괜찮을겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 재조명 받기는 하겟죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 실적이 무조건 받쳐줘야 합니다. 미국이 9월 금리인상에 가닥을 아주 크게 잡고 있어서
<razGon_MINILA> 오늘 한국은행의 금리인하는 마지막입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 앞으로는 금리는 낮은데 대출금리가 증가되는 아이러니컬한 현상이 벌어질수도 이ㅣㅆ겟군요..
<razGon_MINILA> 내년까지 본다면 하이닉스 괜찮을 겁니다. 낸드플레시에 대한 물량을 뽑아내기 시작하면 이익이   나올테니.
<razGon_MINILA> 대신 그사이 동안은 지지부진할거에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 헉...
<razGon_MINILA> 이방에 쓸내용이 아니군요..^^::
<razGon_MINILA> 여기까지.
<razGon_MINILA> 한가지 말씀드리자면 지금은 주식쉬시고 추석부터 하시거나 아니면 실적이 나오는 글로벌한 기업에게 투자하시는 게 좋습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 참고로 화장품이나 상승하는 제약바이오는 상투입니다.
<bluedusk> 어
<razGon_MINILA> 셀트리온은 나중에 들가세요.
<bluedusk> 회장님이다
<razGon_MINILA> ^^ 어서 오세요..ㅎ
<ipeter> 라즈곤님께 한번 수업 들어야겠네요.
<ipeter> 지금은 벌써 마이너스 40찍었습니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 9월 금리인상이 아주 클듯해요.
<ipeter> 오전중에 금리 고정이나 인하 할듯 싶네요.
<ipeter> 9월 미국, 오늘 한국
<razGon_MINILA> 금리 인하하는 순간 주가는 더빠짐니다..
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇ왜? 마지막 카드를 쓴거거든ㅇ요..
<razGon_MINILA> 아마도 금리는 동결할것입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> HSBC은행은 아시아의 이머징마켓에 상당히 호의적인데. 한국에서 투자할만한 대기업은 하이닉스 밖에 ㅇ없다더군요
<ipeter> 나중에 뫼시고 한번 수업듣겠습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> ^^;; 하수에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 금리인하햇네요
<ipeter> 네 인하했습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 제가 할줄을 몰라서
<ipeter> 개장하고 나서 오르는가격에 너무 비싸게 사서 오늘은 전부 손해네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 장기로 가신다면 장종에 매수하시는 게 좋아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 원래 매수하려는 종목을 분할로 일주일간 5번 나누어서 매수하시는게 좋습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 주봉을 기준으로 보시고 일봉에서 기회를 찾으시는 거구요
<ipeter> 휴..
<ipeter> 진작 라즈곤님 영접했어야 했는데..ㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 에이... 중ㅇ이 제머리도 못깎으면서 훈수는..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 더해요.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 주식들 하시는군요...
<Seony> 예전에 금융기관에서 일할 때, 투자상담사 자격증 공부할 때 잠깐 봤었는데 쉽지않더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 써니님은 정말 꼭 필요한 존재.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 써니님은 정말 꼭 필요한 존재.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 주식 하시나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 전 안해요
<ipeter> 전 솔직히 투자금도 몇푼 안되고
<ipeter> 그냥 넣어두고 오래 기다릴 심산이라서요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 확률에 의존하는 것은 상당히 싫어하는 편입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 카드게임 같은 것도 싫어하고, 도박/노름도 아예 흥미가 없어요
<autowiz> 그냥 친구들과 재미로 카드하는건 재미있었습니다.
<autowiz> 신기한게 거의 매번 초반에는 제가 따다가 후만으로 가면 제가 꼴지를 하고 그래서
<autowiz> 치킨이나 피자는 거의 제가 사는 경우가 많았습니다. ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 사실 확율은 좀 별로..
<ipeter> 그냥 이것도 은행보다는 그냥 주식에 넣어두는게 조금이라도 더 나을꺼 같아서요.
<Seony> 안정적으로 가시려면 은행이고, 조금 위험을 감수하더라도 수익이 중요하면 주식이죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 장기 펀드로 하신다면 미금리가 증가 되니 물가랑 관련되는 원자제나 농산물 펀드.
<razGon_MINILA> 미래를 보면 신재생 에너지. 2차전지쪽.
<razGon_MINILA> 이머징 마켓을 보면 중국과 중앙아시아 인프라 펀드.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 이렇게 봅니다.
<HolyKnight> http://media.daum.net/society/others/newsview?newsid=20150611030811619
<HolyKnight> 차이나펀드
<HolyKnight> 한달만에 수익 15퍼 기록중임미다.
<HolyKnight> 고위험등급이쥬
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.thegear.co.kr/8386
<razGon_MINILA> 샤오미에서 공유기형 나스 판매.
<razGon_MINILA> 1테라 12만.
<razGon_MINILA> 문제는 CPU겟네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 차이나펀드 조정 보일거라 생각되요. 상해A기준 한2천 포인트
<autowiz> 생각보다 많이들 하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 대박기대하긴 들렸군유
<razGon_MINILA> 사신다면 휴가이후나 춘절 이후에...
<HolyKnight> 이미....
<ipeter> 일단 지금 넣은거 7월 말까지만 놓아두었다가 9월 이후 다시 해봐야겠네요.
<ipeter> 오늘 제가 머리털나고 처음 구매해서
<ipeter> 실수했어요.
<ipeter> 시장 열었을때 오르는거 그때 구매해서 너무 비싸게 구매해버렸네요.
<ipeter> 벌써 40만원돈 손실.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 장 마감전에 좀 오르지 않나요?
<ipeter> 글쎄요.
<ipeter> 두고봐야겠죠.
<ipeter> 전 사실 주식 1일차라서요.
<ipeter> 1일차
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> @p_book: 첫번째 문장이 신박하다. 첫번째 문장이 맞으려면 "줄줄이 피고가 패소하고 있습니다"로 쓰였어야 했는데 트윗 작성자가 자신을 당연하다는 듯 피고에 이입, 해당 단어를 생략해 버렸다. https://twitter.com/mbcnews/status/608493774424125440
<HolyKnight> @hongminhee: 사람들이 경기를 일으키는 공인인증서의 문제는 사실 공인인증서의 (ActiveX 등을 이용한) 구현의 문제인데, 이제 와서는 뭐가 더 문제냐 하면, 공인인증서라는 것은 좋은 생각이고 구현에 따라 더 편할 수도 있는데 무조건 나쁜 걸로 여겨지게 됐다는 것
<chen_> 안녕하세요.
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<chen_> 다름이 아니라 혹시 SVN 관련해서 조언을 구하고자 합니다.
<jun_> SVN? 전 컴맹이라 도움이 못될것 같습니다. 패스!
<chen_> 하위 폴더에 권한 설정이 잘 안되서요.
<chen_> 다른분 게시판 글 보던중 띄어쓰기가 잘못 되었다고 하는데... 그부분이 이해가 안가서 그렇습니다.
<HolyKnight> 펌) 코드를 주욱 따라 읽죠. 읽을 때 호흡이 멈추게 되며 논리의 전개가 지적 허영을 자극하면서도 오버하지 않는 선을 지키며, 언어가 주는 장점에 충실하여 설계가 그것을 돋보이도록 만들어 주고 있다면, 그것이 우아한 것 아니겠습니까?
<PotatoGim> RazGon_MINILA: 오오.. 샤오미도 공유기 나스를 만드네요..
<PotatoGim> 울 회사 문 닫으면 안되는데...ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아놔 저 맥에서 에디터 뭐썻는지 기억이 안나요
<bluedusk> atom 썻었나...
<PotatoGim> 능력이 모자라서 딴데 드갈 곳이 엄쓰요...ㅜ
<bluedusk_> autowiz,
<bluedusk_> 저
<bluedusk_> 맥북 샀어요
<pchero_work> bluedusk_: 축하드립니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<bluedusk_> 감사합니다.
<jun_> 우와~ 축하드려요~
<jun_> 혹시 실례가 안된다면... 얼마주고 구입하셨는지..
<bluedusk_> 180 정도되요
<bluedusk_> 13인치 젤 낮은 기본사양에서 램만 업글
<jun_> 오호~
<bluedusk_> 지르세요
<bluedusk_> 인생 뭐 있나요
<bluedusk_> 지르고 사는거죠
<jun_> 역시 맥북이 비싸긴 비싸네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ㅊㅊ
<PotatoGim> 한번 사는 인생이니 가는 길에 잔고 없이...
<razGon_MINILA> bluedusk_, 경축드립니다..
<bluedusk_> razGon_MINILA, 감사합니다. (__)
<jun_> 전 처자식도 없는데;;;;
<jun_> 왜 잔고가 매번 0인지;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk_> 전 처자식도 여자도 술도 안마시고 담배도 안피는데 잔고가 마이너스임
<jun_> 으헹??
<PotatoGim> 아.. 메일링 리스트가 많이 쌓이니 보는 것도 귀찮아지네요..
<jun_> 저는 퇴근하겠습니다~ 모두 수고하세요~
<autowiz> 어 블더님
<autowiz> 맥북 오는중이라고  ㅎㅎ 혹시 도착한건가요?
<ipeter> gjf
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 누구는 주식으로 40만원 잃었는데.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저는 오늘 0 그대로 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 주식 않하는게 돈 따는 거예요
<autowiz> 뭐 꼭 그렇지 만도 않지요
<autowiz> 하는게 돈버는거일때도 많을테니까
<HolyKnight> @imaum0217: 억울한 일에 대해 '구래 ~하지 않은 내가 잘못이지 뭐'이렇게 넘어가게 될 경우, 후에 다른 사람이 비슷하게 억울한 일을 당했을 때 경험한 대로 '쨋든 ~하지 않은 네 잘못'이라고 반응하게 되기 쉬운 듯.
<autowiz> 맥북 사신 블더님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-12
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 불금입니다!!!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 하이브리드 에그가 심하게 땡기네요..ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 하이브리드 에그요..???
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<razGon_MINILA> LTE와 와이브로 전환되는 에그
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 전 정말 배고픈가봐요... 계란 요린가 했어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 질러버렷어요....ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 으헝~
<jun_> 오늘은 점심을 뭘 먹어야지 할지;;;; 고민이네요
<autowiz> 하이브리드 에그 요금제가 요즘은 어떻게 나오나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 10기가 1.65만원요. 부가세포함
<autowiz> 단순 텍스트만 쓰고 그러면 10기가가 정말 큰건데
<razGon_MINILA> 20기가엔 24200원.
<autowiz> 일반적으로 사무실이나 집에서 인터넷 쓰듯이 할 수 는 없는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 드라마 1시간짜리 실시간으로 봐도 1기가 정도 하니까
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 애들 아이패드용으로 쓰려구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 간간히 나갈때 쓰려고 합니다.
<autowiz> 뽀로로 틀어주기용인가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우리나라는 대통령도 참 많습니다.
<autowiz> 뽀통령 , 음악대통령 , 문화 대통령    .. 우리도 우분투 대통령 하나 뽑아야 하는거 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 만들어서 국회로 ~~ 고고싱야~~
<razGon_MINILA> http://kwang82.hankyung.com/2015/06/blog-post.html?m=1
<razGon_MINILA> 중국.. 대단한..... 인민의 창업, 만인의 혁신
<bluedusk> wj
<bluedusk> 저 오늘 할일 대충 다 한거 같은데 집에 가도 되나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북반납하고 가세요.ㅎ
<bluedusk> 아니 근데 제꺼 키보드가 이상핝ㅉ줄 알았는데
<bluedusk> 키가 갑자기 쭉   눌려서
<bluedusk> 자세히 보니깐
<bluedusk> 시간이     지 맘대로 빨리 갔다 ㄴ늦게갔다가 하네요
<bluedusk> 도대ㅐㅐ체 이런 증ㅇㅇㅇㅇ상은 본적이 없는데..;
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 블더님 시간수정이 고장났나본데요
<autowiz> centos 에서는 종종 봤습니다만 . 그래서 키가 갑자기 쭉 눌리는경우도 있고
<bluedusk> 이거 우분투는 역시 lts 제외하고는 쓸게 못된다는걸 다시 한번 뼈저리게 깨달았습니다.
<bluedusk> 이런개떡 거지같은
<jason_kr> 나도 LTS or LTE 만 쓰지만....왜요? blue dusk
<bluedusk> jason_kr, 제가 컴맹이라서 오류나고 버그나고
<bluedusk> 이상한증상을 어케 해볼수가 없네요
<bluedusk> 개떡같다는
<bluedusk> korea 보건 복지부 같다는...
<jason_kr> 아~ 극복하는데, 아무래도 시간과 신경이 쓰이니... ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> korea 해양경찰 같다는
<bluedusk> korea 국정원 같다는
<bluedusk> korea 댓통령 같아서 짱나네요
<jason_kr> 남조선 다수의 00 대책본부'는 좀 다른 얘기. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 스팀서 GTA5 25% 할인하네요. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 여름 세일 시작했다는 소문은 들었지만
<autowiz> 건강한 주말 되세요~
<autowiz> 메르스 마르스 마크로스 마르쿠스 마~스
<autowiz> 크리스마스 , 히포크라테스  .. 음 이건 아니고
<HolyKnight> @hanalen_: 코딩할 때 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9....등등 숫자 쓰지 마세요 나중에 수정한순간 터집니다
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-13
<ipeter_> 혹시 리눅스 쓰시는분들은
<ipeter_> 하드웨어 뭐 사용하세요?
<ipeter_> 놋북이요.
<ipeter_> 가벼운 놋북 리눅스 설치해서 써볼까 생각중이기도 하는데요.
<ipeter_> 느므 무거워요.
<ipeter_> 지금 사용하는 놋북이요.
<ipeter_> x1 carbon은 너무 비싸겠죠?
<monos> ipeter_: 님 혹시 공유기좀 아시나요?
<monos> 우리집 인터넷이 320M인터넷인데요 유무선 공유기 좋은거 살려고 하는데 어떤걸 사야 할지 모르겠네요
<ipeter_> 글께요
<ipeter_> 쎄요
<ipeter_> 저도 공유기는 그렇게 따져가면서 구매하질 않아서요.
<monos> 와이파이 엄청 빨랏으면 좋겠어요
<ipeter_> 여기 계신분들이 어떤게 좋은 제품인지 말씀해 주실듯싶습니다.
<monos> 집에서 스마트폰 많이 하거든요
<monos> 네
<monos> 저는 데스크탑에만 리눅스 깔아봤어요
<monos> 노트북은 한번도 사용못해봤는데 노트북에 리눅스가 빠르다고들 해요
<HolyKnight> @joydvzon: 성적으로 보수성을 가진 사람들이 순간적으로 억압이 해제되며 기괴한 판타지를 상상하는 타이밍이 있는데 바로 이런 지점. pic.twitter.com/Xyn8DQjEj5
<HolyKnight> @tldwl: "남한테는 다 좆같은데 나한테만 잘해주는 남자"에 대한 환상이 많은데 이거 넘어가면 안됨... 이새끼가 왜 나한테만 잘해줄까? 지가 원하는게 있어서지. 그게 없어지면 나도 남들이랑 같은 취급. 나한테만 잘해주고 남한테는 좆같은 놈은 그냥 좆같은 놈ㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 세상 살기 팍팍하니까 적당히 차갑기도 하고 그런상태에서 내 사람만 챙기며 사는건 정상이고 멋진거라고 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 다만 남한테 심하게 지랄맞다면 그건 인간 자체가 이상한게 아닌지 ... ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 홀리나이트 님은 어떠실까나  ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 식사는 하셨습니까 ㅎㅎ   토요일은 역시 나른나른한게 많은 것들이 다 귀찮네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 비가 온다더니 후덥지근하네요~
<autowiz> 오늘은 안올지도 모르고 내일은 비가 올거 라더군요
<Nymph> 세차할라고 했는데, 캔슬 해야겠군요.
<Nymph> 날도 더운데, 시원한 에어콘 바람 맞으며서 수박이나 까먹어야겠습니다.
<autowiz> 수박 맛이 아직 덜 들었다는 말이 있던데
<autowiz> 드셔보시고 말씀해주세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 맛이 얼마나 들어야 맛난다고 할지는 모르겠네요.
<Nymph> 설탕만큼 달아야 맛이 든건지는 모르겠지만 뭐.. 시원한 냉장고에 2일동안 있던거 꺼내서 먹는데..
<autowiz> 제가한번 먹어보고 말씀드려도 될까요?
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ 그냥 맛이..
<Nymph> 저녁에는 사이다 사다가
<Nymph> 국수 그릇에 수박 조각내고 사이다 넣고 해서 먹어봐야겠습니다.
<autowiz> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?itemno=A802550070
<autowiz> 어릴때 시골 살았었는데 그때는 저런거 참 많이 넣어 먹었었네요 ㅎ
<Nymph> 아.. 저도 기억납니다.
<Nymph> 저거 물에 타서 먹어야 하는데
<Nymph> 그냥 숟깔로 떠서 먹다가 엄마에게 들켜서
<Nymph> 디지게 얻어텨졌던 경험이..
<autowiz> 수박통 그대로 숟가락으로 안쪽을 파면서 조각낸 다음에
<autowiz> 분유 랑 설탕 뿌려서 먹어도 맛납니다.
<Nymph> 분유요?
<Nymph> 오.. 그건 첨 들어보는데요.
<Nymph> 그렇게도 드시는구나..
<autowiz> 저는 분명히 그렇게 먹었던 기억이 ...
<autowiz> 올해는 아직 수박 구경도 못해봤는데 ㅠㅠ
<Nymph> 이마트 갔더니 15,000 원에 큰거 팔더라구요.
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> Windows 10 큰일이네요.
<autowiz> 어떤 부분이 큰일인가요?
<Nymph> 액티브X때문인지 온라인 뱅킹이 전부 안되네요.. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 한국사람들이 또 기발한 방법으로 ActiveX 비슷한걸 만들어내거나 , 앞으로 없어지겠지요
<jason_kr> Orion님, 저 마소 윈도10에서 우리은행 정상동작 중.
<jason_kr> Nymph: 저 마소 윈도10에서 우리은행 정상동작 중.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<ipeter> 주말인데 나와서 책도보고 일도 하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 수고많으십니다.
<ipeter> 그건 오즈님도 마찬가지시잖아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 모를줄알구요?
<ipeter> 후훗
<Nymph> jason_kr: 스파르탄으로 하신게 아니라 IE11 로 하신거죠?
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 비꽈요? ㅋ ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 맥북사고 싶어요.
<ipeter> 맨날 뭐 사고 싶다고 찡찡거리는중
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> Nymph: 옙, 스파르탄 아님.
<autowiz> 아이고 딱 걸렸네요 ... ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<Nymph> 그럼 나도 IE11 로 함해봐야겠네요.
<Nymph> HTS 도 되는지 테스트 해야할거 같고..
<autowiz> 우리은행은 오픈뱅킹있었던거 같은데요
<Nymph> 오픈뱅킹이요? 그런거 없던데요..
<jason_kr> 무늬만 오푼'이라우~ 또는 글씨만!! ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 그나마 우분투 만지면서 우분투가 익숙해졌는데
<ipeter> =_=
<jason_kr> 그게 그때 그때 달라여~ ㅎ <--- 남조선 상황.
<Nymph> 농협은 OS를 체크하네요...
<Nymph> 안되네요.. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 없어졌나보네요
<jason_kr> 예
<jason_kr> 나타날 땐, 시끌! 없어질 땐...언제? 소리소문도 없이~
<autowiz> 그동안 사람들 불편하게 하면서 잘 벌어먹었으니까
<autowiz> activex 보안없체들 다들 다른쪽으로 사업방향을 바꿨으면 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/229957
<autowiz> 누군가요
<autowiz> 제컴에 공격하신분이 ㅠㅠ   컴이 멈춰버렸어요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> gb
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 왜 제 우분투에서는
<ipeter> netstat가 안먹죠...?
<ipeter> 게속 usage가 나오네요.
<ipeter> 사용한 명령어는 netstat -an 입니다.
<autowiz> netstat 의 usage 가 나온다는 말씀인가요?
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 옵션이 뭐고 이런것들이 뜨네요.
<ipeter> netstat -r 이걸로 끝난거 아닌가요?
<autowiz> alias | grep -i netstat  하셔서
<ipeter> 더 많은 옵션과 인자가 있나요?
<autowiz> alias 걸린 옵션이 있는지 한번 확인해보세요
<autowiz> 그리고 \netstat -an 하면
<autowiz> aliase 같은거 무시되니까 역슬레쉬 앞에 주는건 되는지 확인해보세요
<autowiz> which netstat 명령으로 어느 경로에 있는 용량 얼마짜리 파일이 실행되는건지도 확인해보시구요 .음...
<autowiz> 이상하긴 하네요 뭔가 ...
<ipeter> 흠...알리아스 3개 걸려있는데 /root/.bashrc에서 두개 밖에 없는데..
<ipeter> 하나를 더 찾아봐야겠네요.
<autowiz>    파일중요 /etc/profile 도 확인해보세요
<autowiz> 파일중에 /etc/rc.local 파일이었나 이것도 있으면 확인하시구요
<autowiz> 아 rc.local 은 로그인이랑은 상관없겠네요
<ipeter> 알리아스가 총 3개 있는데, 1녀석이 잡혀있어서 안되네요.
<ipeter> 이거 어디가서 이놈을 잡죠...?
<ipeter> root .profile .bashrc에는 없구요\
<autowiz> 그게 생각보다 좀 귀찮을겁니다. 어디서 잡히는지 딱히 보여주는놈이 없거든요
<autowiz> 정확히 글자가 보이면
<autowiz> grep  -Rn  'netstat'  /etc  | more
<autowiz> 정도로 디렉토리 아래쪽으로 해서 찾아보는방법이 있겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅍ:ㅂ=_=
<ipeter> 읍서요...!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 그냥 나갔다가 들어오니 되네요.
<autowiz> 음...
<ipeter> 오잉?
<ipeter> man 통해서 봤는데 grep의 Rn은 무슨옵션인가요?
<autowiz> n 은 라인넘버 출력
<autowiz> R 은 디렉토리 재귀검색(하위 파일이랑 디렉토리)
<autowiz> I ( 아이 ) 옵션도 유용합니다. ( 바이너리 파일 검색 제외)
<ipeter> ㅂ헐
<ipeter> 엄청나심니다.
<autowiz> 대학교때 커널 패치 깨작거리면서 봤던 책에 있었어요
<autowiz> tags 명령 vi 랑 사용하는 법 하고
<autowiz> alias | while read line ; do echo $line ; grep -Rn "$line" /etc . 2> /dev/null ; echo ; echo ; done
<autowiz> 정말이지 로그인할때 돌아가는 스크립트들 누가누가 어떤순서로 읽혀지는지 알려주는 프로그램 하나 있으면 좋겠어요
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220387506424
<autowiz> 여러 등장인물들이 나오는군요
<autowiz> 음... 무슨 뺑소니도 아니고
<autowiz> CCTV 를 지우지말고 저장해놓으라고 할 수 도 없는거고
<autowiz> 황당하고도 무서운 세상 입니다.
<HolyKnight> 똑똑하고
<HolyKnight> 판단 잘해야 하는듯
<autowiz> 저런 사건을 자동차 사고 처럼 , 먼저 경찰에 신고해 놓을 수 있는것도 아니잖아요 . 여자쪽이 그냥 잊어달라고 할 수 도 있는거고.
<autowiz> 경찰에 CCTV 확보해 달라고 하기도 뭐하고, 직접 CCTV 확보하는것도 문제가 있고 .
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 그래유?
<HolyKnight> 복사해달라고 하는건
<HolyKnight> 안되나유
<autowiz> 에시당초 CCTV 가 있어도 , 몰카 설치하러 갔다가 우연히 사람이 있어서 들켜서 나왔다고 몰아세우면
<autowiz> 할말 없어지는거 아닌가 싶기도 하고 그렇네요 .
<autowiz> CCTV 에 혼자 나오는경우 아니면 , 개인정보로 취급되서 복사나 열람도 제한될겁니다.
<HolyKnight> 허
<autowiz> 아 뭐 복도 CCTV 라면 확보할 수 있었겠네요
<autowiz> 아 가능하겠네요 탈의실은 CCTV 가 없겠군요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 순간 다른 생각을
<autowiz> 그렇다고 해도 뭐 신고까지 할 까 하고 생각했을거 같아요 저같아도
<autowiz> 대신 그날 당시에 거기서 운동을 하지는 않았을거같네요
<autowiz> 같이 간 동료랑 히히덕 거리면서 운동하는걸 , 그 여자분이 지켜봤을 수 도 있다고 생각하므니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 토요일 저녁인데 홀리님은 어디신가요?
<autowiz> 혹시 한국이 아니신건가요?
<monos> autowiz: 님 토요일저녁에 할게 없네요
<autowiz> 할게 없으면
<autowiz> 음... 동호회를찾아보시거나
<autowiz> 독서 영화 감상등은 어떠실까요?
<monos> 지금 동영상 볼만한거
<monos> 드라마 찾아보고 있어요
<monos> 볼만한게 있나 없나 찾아보고 있어요
<autowiz> 미스터 로봇 이라는 미드 떴네요
<autowiz> 컴퓨터 보안 관련된거라는데
<autowiz> 아 다운 끝났네요
<monos> autowiz: 님 애플 아이폰 사용해보셨나요?
<autowiz> 네 3gs 1년반정도 인가 썼었던거 같네요.
<autowiz> 어째 전에도 비슷한 질문을 하신거 같은데요
<monos> 네
<monos> 이번엔 다른질문이요
<monos> 제가 아이폰 6s나오면 살까 생각중인데요
<monos> 아이폰에 대해 잘 몰라서 질문드려요
<monos> 안드로이드 밖에  사용을 안해봤는데요
<monos> 아이폰은 자기 컴퓨터에 플레이 스토어 같은거 깔아야지
<monos> otg짹 꼽으면 연결된다고 하던데요
<monos> 안드로이드는 그냥 otg 연결선 연결하면 바로 연결되자나요?
<autowiz> 연결이라는게 어떤 연결 말씀하시는걸까요? ^^
<monos> 컴퓨터랑 스마트폰이랑 연결
<autowiz> OTG 는 usb 메모리 밖에 안써봐서
<monos> 그냥 케이블만 연결하면 안드로이드는 바로 연결 되자나요?
<monos> 탐색기에서 바로 나오자나요?
<autowiz> 아 네 그거는...
<monos> 그런데 아이폰은 먼가 설치해야 된다고 하던데요
<autowiz> 아이폰도 사진은 바로 연결됩니다.
<autowiz> 음악이나 앱은 itunes 설치 해야 하구요
<monos> 탐색기에 바로 안나온다고 하는거 같아요
<monos> 네
<monos> itunes를 깔려면 20분이상 걸리고
<monos> 자기집 컴퓨터가 아니면 다른데 깔려면 너무 번겁럽다고들 해요
<autowiz> 사진만 나오는걸로 알아요 dcim 폴더 가 보였던거 같아요
<autowiz> 네 엄청 번거롭습니다.
<monos> 네 그게 문제라서요
<monos> 앱도 있을건 다 있는데 안드로이드보다 종류가 적다고들 해서요
<autowiz> itunes 자동 싱크 때문에 잘못꼽으면 무진장 귀찮아집니다. 있던 노래가 지워지거나 하는경우도 생기구요
<autowiz> 저는 늘 수동으로 놓고 쓰긴 했습니다만.
<monos> 애플 컴퓨터나 스마트폰을 가격때문에 한번도 사용안해봤거든요
<monos> 이번에 큰맘먹고 스마트폰 하나 사볼까 생각하는데요
<autowiz> 앱은 사실 쓸만큼은 있을거 같습니다. 앱 의 절대적인 숫자는 적지만. 쓸만한 앱이면 아이폰 용도 금방 나왔겠지요 이미
<monos> 애플에 대해 너무 몰라서 질문드립니다.
<autowiz> 어짜피 실제로 써봐야지 느낄 수 있는 부분도 있을거라고 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 새로운 세상을 경험해보고 오시지요~
<monos> 네
<monos> 6s나 7 나오면
<monos> 할부로 12개월이나 24개월로 살려고요
<autowiz> 핸폰이야 뭐 다들 장기 할부로 사는거지요 ㅋㅋ
<monos> autowiz: 님은 지금 핸폰 뭐 사용하세요?
<monos> 저는 팬택 베가 LTE-A
<monos> 이번 8월 되면 2년 되요
<monos> 팬택은 이제 없어짐
<autowiz> 일단 초반엔 완전 빠져들고 있습니다.
<monos> 미스트 로봇요?
<autowiz> 네
<monos> 끝장남?
<monos> 자막이 없네요
<monos> ㅋ
<monos> 난 영어 모름
<autowiz> 자막 떴는데요
<autowiz> https://tvzil.com/?r=home&m=upload&a=download&uid=274112
<monos> 고마워요
<monos> autowiz:  인터넷이 다운로드 260메가 업로드 30메가면 유무선 공유기 안테나 많은거 사봐야 느린건 마찬가지죠?
<autowiz> 네 .. 다만 저는 무선으로 144Mbps 이상 써본적이 없어서요
<monos> 넵
<monos> 싸구려 공유기 사야 겠어요
<monos> 저는 드라마 보고 자야 겠어요
<monos> 내일 봐요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-06-14
<novato_br> guys, I'm lost, I would like to get some korean games... anyone knows what is the korean irc channel?
<novato_br> I'm looking for the game: black squad
<autowiz> searching ... black squad
<autowiz> What do you lost ?
<chicken> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<autowiz> qwert
<autowiz> qwerty
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<novato_br> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<novato_br> <autowiz> qwert
<autowiz> 음...
<autowiz> 저만 깨지는건가요?
<novato_br> autowiz, don't you have utf-8 system?
<novato_br> I can't read you
<autowiz> i guess
<novato_br> you said I'm gonna you break up ?
<autowiz> Do you have a problem playing some games ?
<novato_br> it doesn't make sense
<novato_br> yeah, autowiz
<novato_br> i'd like to play black squad
<novato_br> it is a korean game
<novato_br> I'm from brazil.
<novato_br> I like games kind of first person shooter
<novato_br> ...
<autowiz> Sometimes Some person ask to me .  They want to me , make a game account and tell them.
<novato_br> I make the account on pmang.com
<autowiz> But security reason . I couldn't  do that.
<autowiz> Did you insalled that game ?
<novato_br> but I can't understand one thing >>> why do I need identify myself with identy digital card?
<novato_br> here, we don't have to identify ouserlves with ID's digital
<novato_br> I wasn't able to install the game, because it need to get id digital
<novato_br> there are many brazilian are getting interests on black squad
<novato_br> autowiz, or I need to get a pin of cellphone company. what's cellphone company from south korean that has english version website? I will sign one of those services
<autowiz> For get pin code with korean cell phone , you need contract with korean telecom company with real device .
<autowiz> I think just sign up with online website user may not get pin code .
<autowiz> By the way , I'll find Engligh website. ...
<novato_br> thank you, autowiz
<autowiz> LG U+
<autowiz> http://www.uplus.co.kr/cmg/engl/coif/pelu/RetrievePeLuForeign.hpi?mid=2615
<autowiz> SK Telecom
<autowiz> http://www.tworld.co.kr/eng/
<novato_br> thank you, autowiz
<novato_br> dammit, it sould be international system of digital id's
<autowiz> HelloMobile
<autowiz> https://www.cjhello.com/mv_Client/main/index.asp
<autowiz> KT ( olleh )
<autowiz> http://www.olleh.com/
<novato_br> so, everyone could be identified
<autowiz> below two site , couldn't find Eng page.
<novato_br> don't worry
<novato_br> you helped me a lot
<novato_br> don't feel offended, autowiz. But this one website is pink. here, pink is color for women
<autowiz> Facebook  do authentication service with world wide mobile pin
<novato_br> great
<novato_br> i don't have any facebook account
<autowiz> But pmang does not . maybe.
<novato_br> I'll see what I can do, thank you for everything
<autowiz> your welcome .
<autowiz> have a good day~
<novato_br> autowiz, I know you say little things like personal questions... but we are curious people... we like to know new people...
<novato_br> where part of korean are you?
<novato_br> korea*
<autowiz> You mean north or South ? or something else ?
<novato_br> your location
<autowiz> in Seoul  City now.
<novato_br> hum...
<novato_br> Seoul great city
<novato_br> I've already some tv shows from south korea
<novato_br> I've watched*
<novato_br> the last was healer that I have seen it
<autowiz> I pray , you watched funny tv show . : )
<novato_br> yes
<novato_br> I like pretty much of comedy
<autowiz> Healer is a korean drama right?
<novato_br> yeah
<novato_br> autowiz, http://www.dramafever.com/drama/4550/Healer/
<autowiz> I was watched that , too.  Character and situation is very funny .
<novato_br> yeah, yeah
<novato_br> it's time people to think different... entire world is connected by internet.
<autowiz> And heroine is very cute .   : )
<novato_br> what you see I can already have seen it
<novato_br> yeah
<novato_br> I saw some movies too
<novato_br> 100 days with arrogant mister.
<novato_br> or PS sex
<autowiz> I like movie and TV drama from US or Japanese , as like as Korean film
<novato_br> cool
<novato_br> autowiz, I like pretty much of this actress >>> http://www.dramafever.com/kim-mi-kyung/actor/964/
<novato_br> she is very versatile
<novato_br> I saw a bunch of tv show that she played a roll
<novato_br> of course that she isn't any kim tae hee, but she nice too
<novato_br> http://www.dramafever.com/kim-tae-hee/actor/319/
<autowiz> If you doesn't see this , I suggest this drama
<autowiz> http://movie.naver.com/movie/bi/mi/basic.nhn?code=120525
<novato_br> autowiz, can I add you on my notify list?
<autowiz> sure ~ thank you.
<novato_br> autowiz, is it hard to learn korean?
<novato_br> I saw some tv shows with actress
<autowiz> Of course , learn new language is not easy. But I saw many people learn and speak koreans .
<novato_br> I saw some south korean series I realize that is hard to pronouce
<novato_br> pronounce*
<novato_br> you have some phonems that I can't perform
<novato_br> it is a shame for us, we don't know much of south korea
<novato_br> we (brazilian guys)
<autowiz> Me too. I'm very hard to say some words .
<novato_br> don't worry, you're doing pretty fine
<novato_br> I can't understand you
<novato_br> sorry
<novato_br> LoL
<autowiz> : )
<novato_br> I meant I am able to understand you
<novato_br> we (brazilian) know about south korea.... humm... we know korea that is about high tech
<novato_br> smartphone, tablet, smartwatches, megalevs, ultra fast speed internet connections
<novato_br> and a country with highest educational system
<autowiz> I get a call.
<autowiz> got *
<novato_br> ok
<autowiz> i'm back
<novato_br> cool
<novato_br> I see link of the tv show on dramafever
<novato_br> http://www.dramafever.com/drama/4478/1/It%27s_Okay%2C_That%27s_Love/
<novato_br> can we talking in private? because we're out of topic
<novato_br> off*
<autowiz> yes . i worry about that too. we are out of topic : )
<novato_br> ok
<sungyo> 꾸벅....
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<sungyo> ^0^ 네
<sungyo> 다들 메르스는 괜찮으신지??
<autowiz> 저 메르스 ...
<autowiz> 안걸렸습니다 ..  ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아쉽네요~
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋㄷㅋ
<autowiz> 헉..  무슨 그런 말씀을 섭섭하게요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좀전에 외국가 있는 친구랑 통화했는데
<sungyo> 왜..왠지 아쉬워 하는거 같아서...
<autowiz> 거기서도 한국은 좀 이상한거 아니냐 왜 거기만 메르스 환자가 그렇게 많냐 .. 공항에서 한국사람만 따로 건강검진 해야하는거 아니냐 그러고 있네요
<autowiz> 있데요
<sungyo> 그러게요.
<sungyo> 왜 유독 한국은..그런지..
<chicken> 전
<chicken> 안괜찮다능!
 * chicken 캬악! 퉤!
<chicken> (조류독감전파)
<chicken>  /-ㅅ-/ 훠이~
<sungyo> chicken: 쏴아~ 어서오세요~ 끓는 기름과 튀김가루가 준비되어있습니다~
<chicken> 킁.
<chicken> 드립실패 -ㅅ-
<sungyo> 오늘은 싱싱한 후라이드로 가죠~ 허니 머스터드 소스도 곧 블랜딩 해오죠~
<autowiz> 아 어제 너무너무 치느님이 그리웠는데 만나뵈러 갔더니 이미 묻잠그고 주무시더라는
<sungyo> 저...저런...
<sungyo> 노트북을 입양했어요
<sungyo> http://search.danawa.com/dsearch.php?k1=vaio+duo+11&module=goods&act=dispMain
<autowiz> 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 여기에 우분투를 깔고...
<sungyo> 설정좀 해주고 하니 재법 쓸만한 태블릿이 되더라구요.
<sungyo> ^0^
<sungyo> jason_kr: 꾸벅....
<jason_kr> 아유~ 무척 오랜만이십니다. ^^
<jason_kr> 어찌? 잘 지네죠?
<sungyo> 메르스 요리조리 잘 피해서
<jason_kr> 풉
<sungyo> 지내고 있어요...^^;;
<jason_kr> 옙
<jason_kr> (아동부터) 젊은 이들은 잘 안걸린다는....
<sungyo> .
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 즐거운(?) 월요일입니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-13
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> feren , jun 안녕~
<jun> autowiz: 형 금요일에 맛있는거 사주시려하신건가요..? ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 엉? 그런일이 있었어??
<jun> 금요일 저녁에 전화하셨었잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그랬어??
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> ......
<jun> 뭔가 저만 바보되는느낌;;;
<autowiz> 에~ 알면서
<jun> 모르겠습니다!!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좀 맞을까?
<jun> 갑자기 알것 같습니다!
<autowiz> 좋 아
<autowiz> 해
<jun> 네?
<jun> 월요일 아침이라 그런지 썰렁하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> Seony님이 안계셔서 그런가....
<Seony> 저 있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일요일이라 뒹굴뒹굴 하고 있었어요
<jun> 아하! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 여긴 월요병으로 인해 다들 힘들어해하고 있는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 월요병이 거의 없는편인데
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<jun> 형은... 쉬는날이 없잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> eclipse를 vi쓰듯이 타이핑을 하니까 편하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 점심식사 하셨나요~??
<Ferendevelop> 전 햄버거 먹었습니다 jun님은요?
<razGon_i7> 나는 금식.
<jun> 전 구내식당...
<jun> 간만에 제육이 나와서리.... 폭풍 흡입을 했습니다.
<jun> (이 사실을 autowiz 형이 알면 절 죽이려할텐데....)
<autowiz> 아니야 더 먹어 더더더더더
<autowiz> 어라? 라즈곤님 어디 아프신건 아니시지요? ㅠㅠ
<jun> 안그래도 더 먹으려고 끝나고 삼겹살 먹으러가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 오늘은 오후에 접속하셨네요?
<lexlove> 오전에 바빴어요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 점심먹은 후 선풍기 4대 닦았더니 힘이 쫙 빠지네요.
<jun> 헉;;; 선풍기를 4대나...
<jun> 집에 있는 선풍기 한대도 아직 다 닦지 못했는데..
<lexlove> 집 선풍기는 아직 안닦았어요.ㅠㅠ
<jun> 전 집 선풍기가 일반적인 선풍기가 아니라서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 닦으려면 다 분해를 해서....
<jun> 물로 닦는것도 아니구... 그냥 에어프레셔로...
<lexlove> 저희 집에도 그런 애물단지가 하나 있어요. 송풍기? 팬? 하여튼 분해가 어려운 녀석이에요.
<jun> 다시 사자니... 아깝고.. 쓰자니... 영 시원치 않고....
<jun> 광양은 지금 많이 덥지 않아요?
<lexlove> 지난 주 부터 집이 덥더군요.
<lexlove> 양쪽 창문 다 열었어요. 회사는 아직 안덥습니다.^^;;
<lexlove> 회사가 동향이라서 좀 추워요. 겨울엔 시베리아인데 여름엔 꽤 시원합니다.
<lexlove> 제가 추위를 많이 타는데 저랑은 좀 안맞네요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 많이 더운가보네요
<lexlove> 광양은 시골이라서 그런지 많이 덥지는 않아요.^^
<jun> 전 광양내려갔을때 엄청 더워서 고생했었는데...
<imsu> 안녕하세용 ^^
<lexlove> imsu: 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> jun: 밖이랑 차안은 더워요.ㅠㅠ  집과 사무실은 아직 괜찮습니다. 제가 집순이라서.....
<jun> 접 집돌입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ 주말내내집에서 뒹굴고...
<lexlove> 저두요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 먹을거랑 티비, 컴터만 제공이 된다면 일주일도 집안에 있을수 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 이번 연휴 3일간 밖에 딱 한 번 나갔따왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저도
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저희집 방하나는 PC방이에요. 책장과 책상과 컴퓨터 3대로 구성이 되어 있어요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 주말에 게임밖에 한게 없네요.  ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 저번에 사신 디스아너드는 다 하셨어요?
<lexlove> 아뇨. 그거 하면 얼굴이 빨개져서 아직 못해요.
<Seony> 왜 빨개져요?
<lexlove> 시점전환이 자유롭지 못하니 옆쪽이나 뒤쪽에서 적이 나올까봐 너무 신경을 써요.
<lexlove> 계속 가슴이 두근두근 거려서 그런거 같아요.ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 1인칭에 아직 익숙하지 않으시군요...
<Seony> 그렇게 긴장하는게 잠입게임의 묘미죠
<lexlove> 나중에 몸이 좀 더 좋아지면 그때 하려구요.
<lexlove> 사실 지금 하는 디아블로도 올 초만해도 못했어요. 얼굴이 빨개져서...ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 디아블로는 엄청 쉽잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 지금은 디아블로까지는 괜찮습니다.
<lexlove> 어려워서 그런게 아니라 퇴근후 앉아서 뭘 한다는게 몸에 버거웠던거 같아요
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 그럼 이번 주말에는 무슨 게임 하셨어요
<lexlove> 요새 디아블로만 해요.
<Seony> 저는 디아블로도 엑스박스에서만 하게되네요.  피씨판에는 워낙 아이템이 구려서...
<lexlove> 엑스박스용은 아이템이 다른가봐요?
<Seony> 아뇨 같아요
<Seony> 피씨판에서는 디아블로 안한지 오래됐거든요
<lexlove> 아....... 이해했어요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걍 마우스만 누르고 있으면 되니까 게임이 너무 졸려서 잘 안하게 됐거든요
<lexlove> 다른 게임에 비해서 스킬이 적긴해요.^^
<Seony> 엑박에서 제 부두술사는 그래도 대균열 65단까진 돌거든요
<Seony> 피씨판에서는 균열은 커녕 고행도 못돌아요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 균열?? 대균열???
<Seony> 네 대균열이라고하는 별도의 던전 같은게 있어요
<lexlove> 왜 전 모르죠? 헬까지 갔는데요?
<Seony> 거기 가면 전설템을 무조건 최소 5개 이상은 던져줍니다
<Seony> 아 그게 디아블로3에만 있는 거거든요
<lexlove> 아~~~~ 디아블로2를 하고 있어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 디아2 그만한지 오래되서 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그냥 스트레스 해소용이에요.
<Seony> 스트레스 해소용이면 차라리 하스스톤 해보세요
<lexlove> 이것들이 그만하라고 그러는건지 가끔 업데이트를 하면 레더케릭이 일반캐릭이 되요.
<Seony> 하스스톤은 저는 안하지만, 정말 잘만들었어요
<lexlove> 무료게임은 아니지요?
<Seony> 심심풀이로도 좋고 시간 때우기도 좋고
<Seony> 무료에요
<lexlove> 엇
<Seony> 굉장히 잘만들었습니다
<lexlove> 함 해보까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가볍게 즐기기도 좋지만, 무겁게 파고들 요소도 많아요
<Seony> 프로 대회도 열릴 정도니 말 다했죠
<lexlove> 오~ 함 해봐야겠네요.
<Seony> 해보세요.  절대 후회 안하실 겁니다.
<Seony> 오히려 빠져드실 수도 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 와이프가 하스스톤을 거의 통산 1000판은 넘게 했어요
<Seony> 어쩌면 한 1,500판은 했을 수도 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 와이프님은 게임마니아 아니시잖아요. 그런데도 그래요?
<Seony> 혹시 하스스톤 어떤 게임인지 아세요?
<lexlove> 사이트 보는 중입니다.
<Seony> 하스스톤이, 게임을 즐기지 않는 사람들도 할 수 있는 게임이거든요
<Seony> 모바일에서도 되고 태블릿에서도 되고 컴퓨터에서도 되죠
<Seony> 하여간 블리자드가 게임은 확실히 잘만들어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 하스스톤.... 저한테는 어렵던데요;;;
<Seony> 네 그게 파고들면 어렵죠
<Seony> 가볍게 즐기면 캐쥬얼하고..
<Seony> 좀 양면성 있는 게임이긴 해요
<Seony> 제 와이프가 한 1,500판쯤 하긴 했는데, 대부분 레벨 18~20에서만 머물러있었거든요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 카드게임 같은건가요?
<Seony> 네 카드게임이에요
<Seony> 알아보셨겠지만 블리자드가 만들었구요
<Seony> 워크래프트 등장인물들이 나옵니다
<lexlove> 그렇네요.ㅎ
<Seony> 상당히 잘만들어서, 프로게이머들 대전도 열리고 그래요
<Seony> 유튜브에서 검색하면 어마어마하게 나옵니다
<Seony> 덕분에 게임 모르는 제 와이프가, 그래도 굴단 쓰랄 제이나 안두인은 알게 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> funfunyoo: 안녕하세요
<funfunyoo> 아직까진 irc 명령어에 익숙치 않아서 ^^
<funfunyoo> 안녕하세용 :)
<Seony> 게임이나 해야겠네요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 어떤 게임 하실건가요?
<Seony> 음 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ 요즘 게임불감증에 빠졌네요
<Seony> 최근 하고 있던 게임은,
<Seony> 디아블로3, 메탈기어솔리드, 매드맥스 정도거든요...
<Seony> 위쳐3 마지막 DLC 끝나고나니까 불감증이 오네요
<lexlove> 음.... 저도 디아2를 재미있어서 한다기보다 남편과 같이 해서 하는거 같아요.
<lexlove> 뭐랄까 같이 하는 취미라는 것에 의미를 두는거 같아요.
<Seony> 위쳐3는 제 게임인생에서 가장 위대한 게임 중 하나로 꼽을 수 있는 거 같아요
<lexlove> 나중에 꼭 해봐야겠어요. 워쳐3도 1인칭시점이지요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 3인칭이에요
<Seony> 디아블로처럼요
<lexlove> 오. 다행이네요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 액션 RPG인데, 전투는 좀 어렵습니다.
<lexlove> 솔직히 전 RPG게임을 좋아합니다.^^
<Seony> 마구 클릭질하다가는 바로 죽는 그런 게임이에요
<Seony> 몬스터의 행동 패턴 같은 것을 관찰해서 기회를 노려야하는, 좀 나름 컨트롤을 해야하는 rpg에요
<Seony> 근데 위쳐는, 그런 것보단, 스토리가 대단한 게임이에요
<Seony> 게임하면서 몇번씩이나 온몸에 소름이 돋을 정도로 잘만들었어요
<lexlove> 아이고 전 계속 죽겠네요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 그렇다고 다크소울 마냥 그렇게 어려운 게임은 아니구요,
<lexlove> 게임을 좋아하긴 하는데 잘하는 건 아니거든요. 컨트롤 부족입니다.
<Seony> 나중에 기회가 되시면 꼭 해보세요
<lexlove> 네.^^
<imsu> lexlove: 안녕하세요~~^^
<lexlove> imsu: ^^
<pchero_work> 혹시 몬헌 하시는 분 계신가요? :)
<Seony> 했었죠
<Seony> 제 인생겜 중 하나입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 몬헌 2, 2G, 3, 3G, 4까지 했어요
<pchero_work> ;)
<pchero_work> 요즘 4G 하고 있는데 정말 잼나네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 3ds에요?
<HolyKnight_> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=5251275&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<pchero_work> 넵 :)
<Seony> 저는 psp에서 할 수 있는 것까지만 하고 그만 뒀습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 몬헌이 엑박이나 플스로 나오길 기대했었는데...  결국 호라이즌이나 기대해야죠...
<lexlove> 내일 뵈요~~
<HolyKnight_> http://www.playxp.com/community/funny/view.php?article_id=5462261#!4
<HolyKnight_> 엠에스가 링크드인 인수 ㄷㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요 (__)
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요 오랫만에 오셨군요
<ahoops> 잘지내셨죠? ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  한 달 전에 한국 갔다와서 지금은 열심히 생활 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 한국을~~! :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 6년만에 갔다왔어요
<ahoops> 6년이면..음 좀 새롭긴하셨을것같군요.
<ahoops> (하긴저도 4년만에 한국댕겨왔는데 정신없더라구요 ㅋㅋ)
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐, 한국은 늘상 갈 때마다 정신없죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 이제서야 인터넷 연결하구 전 문화생활좀 할라구요..
<ahoops> 한동안 공구리만 치고 살았더니 ㅜㅜ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 공사하셨나봐요?
<ahoops> 집지었어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오오 그렇군요...  집은 맘에 드시구요?
<ahoops> 아뇨;; 아직 멀었어요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 총알이 부족해서 일단 좀 쉴려구요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 평생 처음으로 건물지어봤는데 쉽지 않더라구요..특히 섬이라서 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 자갈이며 모래며 다 배로 실어와야해서 총알이 딸려버리더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 섬은 늘상 그게 문제죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 퍼밋받는것도 힘들구 에허..쉽지 않아요~
<ahoops> 1층만 올렸는데요..휘청했습니다 -_-;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 좋으시겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 퍼밋은 4층인데 이거 다 지을려면 ;;
<ahoops> 그냥 트럭이랑 배를 하나 사서 다 짓고나면 트럭이랑 배값이 물류비용으로 다 빠지겠더라구요..
<ahoops> 섬이라서 물류비용이 아주 심각해요 ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 빚내서 지으시는 건 아니죠?
<ahoops> 네..좀 무리해서 끝낼까도 생각했는데
<ahoops> 역시 그냥..살살 가는게 좋겠더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  여기서도 집은 절대 무리해서 사는거 아니라고 얘기하죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 하이고 영화를 받았는데, 아톰으로는 이게 재생이 무리인가보네요;;
<ahoops> 맥북이랑 데탑이랑 다 박살나고 마지막남은 7년된 아톰 놋북인데 이게 안되다니 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 엑스맨 아흑!!
<ahoops> 다미어!!
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> imsu: 안녕하세요.
<imsu> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세용 ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오랜만에 뵙습니다ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Feren^IRCCloud: 그렇네용 ^^
<imsu> 가끔 들어오는터라 ..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 요즘은 접속만 하고, 거의 잠수였네요ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-14
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 애플이 새로운 파일시스템을 개발 중인가보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/06/digging-into-the-dev-documentation-for-apfs-apples-new-file-system/
<ircCloud^Seony> 파일시스템 자체적인 암호화를 제공해주는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 스냅샷 기능도 있고...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기본으로 채택할려나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 개발 끝내고 테스트해서 안정성 확보되면 채택하겠지
<ircCloud^Seony> 다음 맥OS는 시리가 탑재되네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵, 이름도 루머대로 'macOS'로 바꿨구요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> iOS는 다크 모드 들어간다길래 살짝 기대했는데 아직은 말이 없네요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아이폰 7 출시하면서 추가할 것 같기도 하고.. 말이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> macOS 시에라에 새로 추가되는 기능이 엄청 많네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 추가 기능도 좋지만, 안정적으로 변했으면 좋겠습니다ㅜㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> iOS 10은 베타 1 써보고 있는데 꽤 괜찮은 것 같고요, 아직 맥은 안 써봤습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 난 베타는 안써
<ircCloud^Seony> 굳이 나서서 테스터가 되고싶진 않아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 역시ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 무엇보다 메인에는 베타 올리는게 좀 그렇긴 하죠.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아이폰을 들면 자동으로 화면이 켜지는데 이건 은근 편하네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 불편을 사서 감수할 필요는 없잖아 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 나는 고객인데.  지들이 완성한걸 쓰고싶지, 내 시간 들여서 테스트 해주고 싶진 않아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞는 말씀입니다ㅋㅋ 다만 전 궁금해서 설치해봤습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> feren 이 안녕~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 건강히 잘 지내고 있는감? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옙 주말에 가족끼리 여행도 다녀왔습니다~
<autowiz> 여행? 어디? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 욕지도 다녀 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 재미있었겠구만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옙ㅎㅎ 이틀 내내 회만 먹었습니다
<autowiz> 츄릅츄릅 회 맛있겠다.
<autowiz> 블루더스크님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> C# 은 어디어디 쓰이나요?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> c++  과 c-- 사이에?
<Seony> C와 D 사이 아닌가요?
<Seony> 너무 썰렁해서 반응이 ㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아주 제대로 얼어버렸는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 졸린데 잠을 자면 안될 것 같아서 억지로 깨어있네요...
<autowiz> 몇시 잠깐 살짝 자는건 어떠신가요?
<Seony> 지금 저녁 7시라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 생활이 너무 편한지, 밤 12시 되도 잠이 잘 안오고, 아침 출근 알람 울리기 10분 전부터 눈이 저절로 떠지는 생활을 몇주째 하고있군요
<lexlove> 지금 자면 새벽에 깨겠네요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 한시간 정도 자면 또 밤에 잠이 안올 것 같고..
<bluedusk> 사실 제가
<autowiz> 가끔 그럴때가 있습니다.
<autowiz> 운동은 계속 열심히 하고 계시지요? 제 친구는 불면증이 좀 있어서 운동을 더 빡시게 할려고 하고 있네요
<bluedusk> Seony: 님  iterm이번에 3로 업데이트 하셨나요?
<bluedusk> 혹시 home  이랑 end키 로 라인 끝까지 이동하는거 되나요?
<imsu> autowiz: 형님 자꾸 그러시면 혼내줄거에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz: 형님이 아니라 bluedusk 님이 었군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 네? 제가 뭘.. ㅠ
<imsu> c# ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그게 제 잘못은 아닌듯 ㅋ
<Seony> bluedusk, 그거는 예전 버전부터 따로 매핑하면 가능해요
<Seony> 이번 3에서는 기본값입니다
<bluedusk> 기존에는 따로 매핑안하고 썻는데
<bluedusk> 이번엔 동작을 안해서요.. ;
<Seony> 그래요?  음... 저는 잘 되는데요...
<autowiz> 오~ 임수 하이~
<imsu> autowiz: 그놈의!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz: storage 서버로 우분투 쓸만 하죵?
<Seony> imsu, 안쓸만하면 윈도우 쓰려고?
<imsu> Seony: ㅋㅋㅋ 검색해보니 우분투 vs. CentOS로 나오길래요
<Seony> 수백명 동접되는 스토리지 서버야?
<PotatoGim> 어떤 스토리지로 쓰시냐에 따라...
<PotatoGim> Gluster 같은 녀석을 쓰신다면 가능하면 CentOS를...
<imsu> Seony: 수백명은 아니고 동시접속을 한다면 의료 영상을 올리는 거라 접속 시간이 어느정도는 되지 않을까 추측만 하고 있어요
<Seony> imsu, 그 정도 사용량이면 무슨 배포판을 쓰네마네를 고민할 단계는 아닌거 같아
<imsu> Seony: 아마도 설치하기 편한 우분투로 가는게 낫겠죵? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런 상황에서 중요한 건, 우분투가 좋네 뭐가 좋네 하는걸 따라가는 것보단,
<Seony> 니가 잘 운영할 수 있을 것 같은 운영체제로 고르는 거야
<imsu> Seony: 뭘 하든 자신이 없어서.... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그나마 우분투로 하면 여기서 도움 받을 수 있겠지
<pchero_work> ggg
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 난 centos는 아예 안쓰니까 모르거든
<pchero_work> 방금 회사에 결혼 선물이 왔네요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오 결혼선물... ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 모쉬 미니 전동 드라이버!!!! ;) 남자의 필수품!!
<pchero_work> 보쉬
<imsu> pchero_work: 결혼은 인생의 무덤이라던데
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> imsu: ;;;; 희망을 주세요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> imsu, 얼마 전에 홀로렌즈 한 번 써봤어
<imsu> pchero_work: http://www.hiccup.co.kr/file/content/bfd7a6463aca40f699e234d5a10b2d13.jpg
<imsu> Seony: 오호~!
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 깬다 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 헉
<imsu> 어때용?
<imsu> 깬다구용?
<Seony> imsu, 지금 단계에서는 절대로 사면 안되는 물건이야
<imsu> 많이 별루에요?
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 시야 범위가 상상을 초월하게 좁아
<imsu> 광고는 되게 멋지게 나오는것 같던뎅
<Seony> 그 정도 되려면 몇년 있어야할 거 같아
<imsu> pchero_work: http://sookut.com/noritu/bbs/bbs.php?bbs_mode=view&bbs_uid=501150132903&layer_id=ssulbest&category=ssulbest
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: VR 관련 게임은 그래도 재밌다고 하던데
<imsu> 해 보셨어요?
<Seony> 걍 신기한 거겠지
<Seony> "오 신기하다" 끝
<Seony> 그게 다야
<Seony> 콘솔 게임에 연동되서 나오는 그런 게임들?
<imsu> 휴대폰 어플 게임으로 연동되는거요
<imsu> 공포게임 같은건 좀 더 스릴 있다고 하더라구요
<pchero_work> imsu: ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 모바일겜들은 안해봐서 모르겠네
<Seony> 일단 콘솔 쪽은 아직 제대로 나온게 없으니까 지켜봐야지.  그리고 걔네들은 홀로렌즈랑 상관이 없어.
<imsu> 근데 미소가 예쁜 알바를 뽑는다는게 왜 성별 차별이에요?
<Seony> 난 집구석에 쳐박혀 게임만하는 중증 마약중독자라 모르겠네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 게임 안하니까 또 금단현상 온다.  게임하러 가야지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 즐건 하루 마무리 하시길^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-15
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> jun: 오늘도 열공하시나요?
<jun> 멘붕으로 인한 멍한 현상을 보이고 있습니다..ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 개인적으로 멘붕사건이 어제 두개가 터져가지구요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저런~ 저는 이제사 허리가 아파서 정신줄 놓고 있어요.ㅋ
<jun> 엥??? 다치셨어요..?
<lexlove> 딱히 다친건 아니고 딱히 무리한 건 없습니다.
<lexlove> 점점 아파오기 시작하더니 급기야 잠을 설칠 정도가 되어서 어제 한의원 다녀왔어요.
<jun> 헉... 되게 심하시네요....
<jun> 저도 어제 잠을 이상하게 잤는지..
<lexlove> 추측하자면 저번달 접촉사고 때 무리가 간게 점점 심해진게 아니지..
<jun> 근육들이 뭉쳐가지고....
<jun> 아;;;; 사고후유증!!!
<lexlove> 부황을 안해봤어요. 마음에 준비를 못했는데 부황을 딱!~
<lexlove> 마음에 준비를 못했는데 사혈을 딱!~ ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 뭐 별거 아니더라구요.ㅋㅋㅋ 괜히 쫄았어요
<jun> 둘다 안해봐서리... 얼마나 아픈지 모르겠네요
<jun> 부황은 알겠는데... 사혈은 뭔가요..
<jun> ?
<lexlove> 침같은 걸로 찔른 후 부황을 해서 피를 빼는거에요
<autowiz> 아이고 렉스님 고생하셨네요
<autowiz> 역시 안아픈게 장땡입니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아프지 마시옵소서~
<lexlove> 나이들어서 그런가봐요.
<lexlove> 회복력이 점차 떨어지네요
<autowiz> 에이 렉스님 액면은 저보다 어려보이시는데요 허허허
<autowiz> ( 아니 제가 너무 늙어보이는건가요? 그러면 의미없어지는건가요 ? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ )
<lexlove> 자세히 안보셔서 그래요. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 에이 그런말에 속지 않습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오즈님 안늙어보입니다.^^
<jun> autowiz: 형 저는요~????
<autowiz> 형~ 왜이러세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> ..............................
<jun> ㅜㅜ
<jun> ㅜㅜ
<jun> 오늘부터 마스크팩을 시작하겠습니다! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 달팽이 어쩌구도 사야겠습니다! 흠!
<autowiz> 너 왼손잡이 었어?
<autowiz> 달팽이 ... 음... 아재개그 어쩔꺼야 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<jun> 달팽이 어쩌구 하는화장품 이야기하는건데요;;;;
<JasonJang> autowiz: ?
<autowiz> feren 하이
<autowiz> 제순님 안녕하세요~
<JasonJang> 내가 쿼리 메시지 드렸는데....
<JasonJang> TaeheeJang: 잘 하고 계심 ! 12시간쯤 기다리시길~ ^^
<TaeheeJang> JasonJang 감사합니다  launchpad랑 rt까지 보냈는데 검토후 답변주겠다 하고 통 답장이 없어서요
<JasonJang> ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맛점 하셨나요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 비빔면 두개 먹었습니다
<autowiz> 왜 두개먹음?
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ feren 이 미워
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 비빔면 한개로는 부족해서요ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 형은 점심 안 드셨나요? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 비빔면 얘기하니 나도 배고프네...
<autowiz> feren 이나 비빔면 하나만 먹고 하나는 날 주지 그랬니
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 너무 멉니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 마음이 부족한게지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 다음에 대접하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저 사실 가산동이에요
<bluedusk> 그래서 존잘로님이 맛난거 사주지 않을까 기대중이긴 한데
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7bD-NQXf4E
<pchero_work> 신나네요. ㅎㅎㅎ 아침에 좀 졸렸는데, 덕분에 잠이 확 깹니다. ㅎ
<lexlove> 퇴근해요~~
<microbiota> 안녕하세요
<microbiota> 다름이 아니라 터미널로 문서를 열어 저장할려고하는데 단축키좀알려주세요
<microbiota> ㅠ
<pchero_work> :wq
<pchero_work> 그리고 enter
<microbiota> 감사합니다. !!
<microbiota> \
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-16
<jun> autowiz_: 형 요새 난관에 봉착했어요~
<jun> 자꾸 과제를 할라치면 알고리즘을 정말 엄청 꼬아서 짜요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 왜 간단하게 생각하지 못하는걸까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 알고리즘 생각 보다 복잡함
<autowiz_> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun> 알고리즘 디자인부터 다시 해야할까봐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 많이 해보면 늘어 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서니님 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> jun님 그게 된다면 배울 필요가 없을거 같은데요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ircCloud^Seony: 안녕하세요.^^
<jun> lexlove: 아 그렇겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> jun: 그럼요. 이미 실력자인거죠.ㅎㅎ 과제를 했다는 것도 대단한거에요.^^
<jun> lexlove: 못하고있는데요;;;;
<lexlove> jun: 화이팅!!!! 곧 해내실 겁니다~
<jun> 하하;;; 감사합니다
<jun> 아직 DB를 안나갔는데.. 자꾸 db에 저장하는 알고리즘을 짜고 있습니다 -_-;;; 파일로 떨궈야하나? 이 고민하고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 우씽;;; 뭔가 한것도 없는 것 같은데 다음주에 시험본다네요;;;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight_> 트윗펌: 자바스크립트와 jsp, php를 섞지 말자 | 웹으로 말하기 http://mytory.net/2016/05/18/do-not-mix-js-and-other-languages-on-html.html
<autowiz_> feren 안녕~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요. 어제 비빔면 두개를 혼자 급하게 먹다 체해서 고생했었습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 거짓말 아니고?
<autowiz_> 내가 비빔면 얘기한게 어제가 맞나?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 맞습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 으음 어째 조금 냄세가 나는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/15/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<Feren^IRCCloud> 무슨 냄새요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 괜히 내가 너혼자 두개 먹었다고 해서 아팟다는 말을 지어내는건 아닌가 하는 뭐 그런 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ아닙니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 그렇게 급하게 먹고 그 대형 선풍기? 옆에서 몇 시간 내내 바람 맞으니깐 아파오기 시작하더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그 대형 선풍기는 뭐야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 공업용 선풍기? 공장에 있을법하게 생겼어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가끔 구내식당 같은
<Feren^IRCCloud> 데 가면 있는 그런 선풍기요 뒤에 레버 있고
<autowiz_> 그게 집에 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨 어제 친구 내려와서 피시방 갔었거든욬ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://cfile8.uf.tistory.com/image/14131B4A4E0ACD8D39FCE7
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이렇게 생긴겁니다
<autowiz_> 뭘 굳이 찾기까지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 진짜 이름이 궁금해서요ㅋㅋ 산업용 선풍기라 부르는 모양입니다
<Seony> 비빔면 두개 먹고 체하다니 아직 수련이 부족하군
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그게 아침에 핫바 하나 먹고 나갔더니 배가 고파서 너무 급하게 먹은 것 같습니다..ㅠㅠ
<microbiota> 안녕하세요? 우분투를 처음사용하는 사용자인데요
<microbiota> 죄송하지만 여쭈어볼게있어 여쭈어볼려고합니다.
<microbiota> mkdir $HOME/bin이라는 명령어를 터미널에 입력햇는
<microbiota> 데
<microbiota> 디렉토리을 만들 수 없 고 파일 이있습니다 라 고뜨는
<microbiota> 데
<autowiz_> 으음
<microbiota> 어떻 게해결할수있을까요?
<autowiz_> 한글을 잘 곱싶어 보시는건 어떨까요?
<autowiz_> 곱씹어
<Seony> 이미 존재한다는 말이잖아요
<jun> root에서 작업하셨나봐요;;;;
<jun> 일반 계정에서 위의 명령어 치면 되는데;;;
<Seony> root에서 작업하는 거랑 상관없는 겁니다
<Seony> 어제 오큘러스 리프트 dk2 잠깐 써봤는데, 제 생각보다 훨씬 별로네요
<jun> 저는 일반 저의 계정에서 mkdir $HOME/bin 하면 되던데요;;;;
<Seony> 루트에서 해도 되요
<Seony> 그러니까 루트에서 하나 일반 계정에서 하나 상관없는 거에요
<jun> 아 그러네요
<jun> root 홈이 /root 였군요;;; 왜 /로 알고 있었는지;;;
<jun> 해당 명령어를 두번이상 실행한 결과이지 않을까.....
<autowiz_> 가끔 / 인 서버도 있을거야
<Seony> 헐 설마요 ㅎㅎ
<microbiota> 제 가잘못ㅎ생각햇어요
<microbiota> 싸우지마세요
<jun> 가~아끔이겠죠..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<microbiota>  mv < $home/downloads/home/Downloads/usearch5.2.236_i86linux32> $home/bin/usearch 이렇게 경로를해줄려고하는데요
<microbiota> downloads에  왜파일이존재하지않는다고할까요요?
<jun> 저 < 이게 뭔지;;;;;
<Seony> 변수는 대소문자 구분합니다
<microbiota_> mv $home/downloads/usearch5.2.236_i86linux32 $home/bin/usearch 이걸
<microbiota_> 로경로설정해줄려고하는
<microbiota_> downloads에 파일이잇는 데없다고 나오네 요ㅠ
<Seony> 변수는 대소문자 구분합니다
<microbiota_> 대소문자아
<microbiota_> 감사합니
<microbiota_> 다
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 오늘도 가산이지만
<microbiota_> dd
<microbiota_> mv /HOME/Downloads/useach5.2.236_i86linux32 $HOME/bin/usearch
<microbiota_> 이렇 게햇는데요 ㅗ
<microbiota_> bash: /HOME/Downloads/usearch5.2.236_i86linux32: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<microbiota_> 이렇게 뜨네요ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 메시지를 잘 좀 보세요
<Seony> 오타 있잖아요
<microbiota_> 어디에 요??
<Seony>  /HOME
<Seony> $HOME 이잖아요
<autowiz_> $HOME 은 맞을듯
<autowiz_> 앞에것이 /HOME -> $HOME
<microbiota_> 아아
<microbiota_> ㅏ잘되네요요!
<jun> 몇번 뵙지 않은...Seony님의 목소리가 환청처럼 들렸습니다...
<jun> 아..음... 한번 뵙군요;;;;
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 파이썬으로 몇가지 작업을 진행 중인데 은근히 재밌네요
<lexlove> 제 머리속에 #define Seony 멋짐 으로 프로그램 되어 있는거 같아요. 뭘해도 멋져요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇게 상상하시기엔 너무나도 허접한 작업이에요
<lexlove> 작업이요???? ㅋ
<lexlove> 진짜 그래요. 거의 온라인에서만 뵈서 그런가봐요.
<Seony> 너무 큰 환상을 갖고계신거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 수정해야 할까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 긴급처방이 필요합니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 왜 그렇게 되어 있는지 저도 잘 모릅니다.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오랜기간 동안 이어진 제 세뇌교육 덕분이죠 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 아~~~~~ (깊은 깨달음)
<Seony> ldap 작업하는데, 그래도 ldap은 어렵네요
<autowiz_> lex 님 눈에는, 저렇게 말하면서도 어려운것도 잘하시는 서니님이 보이시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 딱히 어려운 것들을 잘해서 그런 것은 아닌거 같아요. 세뇌된게 맞는거 같아요.ㅋ
<Seony> PotatoGim, 바쁘신가요?
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 괜찮습니다~
<Seony> ldap 질문 좀 하나 드릴려구요
<Seony> 이번에 ou에서 attr하나를 추가시켜야하는데요,
<Seony> 스키마에서는 분명 attributeType이 정의되어있는데, not allowed라고 뜨거든요
<Seony> 이건 어디서 봐야하나요?
<Seony> core.schema에도 추가를 시켜줘야하나요?
<PotatoGim> 로그가 있으면 좀 정확히 판단할 수 있을 것 같은데... 혹시 추가하신 속성은 어떤건가요?
<Seony> eduPersonAffiliation입니다
<Seony> 그냥 플레인 텍스트를 값으로 받는 attr이에요
<Seony> 사실 추가를 했다기보단, slapd.conf에 이미 해당 스키마가 include 되어있어요
<PotatoGim> core.schema에 정의된 organizationalUnit 스키마에서는 MAY로 되어있어서 직접 core.schema에는 안박아주셔도 될 것 같기는 한데...
<Seony> 일단 core.schema파일을 열어서 확인을 해줘야하겠꾼요
<Seony> core.schema에는 eduPersonAffiliation이라는 항목이 없네요
<PotatoGim> eduPersonAffiliation은 다른 스키마 파일에서 정의하고 있는 거지요?
<PotatoGim> 네 이름을 봐선 기본 스키마는 확실히 아닌 것 같습니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 네 eduperson.schema라는 파일이 따로 있어서 그걸 include해요
<Seony> 근데 include해주는데도 core.schema에도 따로 설정해줘야하나요?
<PotatoGim> 아뇨, 그냥 해당 엔트리 생성할 때 스키마 포함만 시켜줘도 될텐데...
<Seony> 스키마에서는 MAY ( eduPersonAffiliation 이라고 적혀있네요...
<PotatoGim> 해당 오브젝트 클래스만 좀 보여주실 수 있을까요?
<Seony> 아, 이게 attr을 추가하기 전에 오브젝트 클래스부터 추가시켜줘야하나요?
<PotatoGim> 네 포함되야 합니다 ㅎ
<asdlkfjasdj> 안녕하세요!
<asdlkfjasdj> 제가 정말 찾다찾다 10시간동안 못찾은게있는데
<Seony> PotatoGim, 음... 그러면 오브젝트 클래스부터 먼저 포함시키고나서 작업해보고 안되면 다시 sos 치겠습니다.
<Seony> 조언 감사합니다
<PotatoGim> 옙~! ㅎㅎ
<asdlkfjasdj> 우분투에서 계정 로그인 실패시 계정잠금되게 하는 방법이..
<asdlkfjasdj> 혹시
<asdlkfjasdj> 어떻게 해야될까요
<akakak> 안녕하세요 !
<akakak> 제가 찾다찾다 10시간동안 못찾은게있는데
<akakak> 우분투에서 계정 잠금 임계값 설정하는 방법 혹시 아시는 분 있으신가요
<akakak> 구글에는 대부분 centos 기준으로 되어있어서 ㅠ
<akakak> pam_tally 이용해서 비밀번호 임계치이상 틀렸을 때
<akakak> 계정 잠금되는 방법이 ..
<pchero_work> 헐...
<pchero_work> 20만원 컴퓨터 이야기.. 또 시작됐네요. -_-;;
<pchero_work> https://namu.wiki/w/20%EB%A7%8C%EC%9B%90%EC%A7%9C%EB%A6%AC%20%EC%BB%B4%ED%93%A8%ED%84%B0#s-2.6
<Feren^IRCCloud> akakak: '/etc/pam.d/common-auth' 여기서 설정할 수 있습니다.
<HolyKnight_> 트윗펌: 딱히 지속적인 자극을 주거나 하지 않았는데 남자에게서 젖이 나온다면 뇌종양입니다 반복합니다 남자에게서 젖이 나온다면 뇌종양입니다
<Seony> PotatoGim, 역시 예상대로 해당 오브젝트 클래스를 추가하고 실행하니까 잘 되네요.  그런데, 오브젝트 클래스를 기존에 존재하는 엔트리에 따로 추가하는 걸 파이썬에서 하려는데 도무지 예제가 검색이 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아하, 파이썬에서 어떤 LDAP 라이브러리를 쓰시나요?
<akakak> etc/pam.d/common-auth 에만 설정하면 될까요?
<Seony> pyhton-ldap이요
<Seony> akakak, 로그인 못하게 하실 거면 그냥 /etc/passwd 열어서 해당 계정의 /bin/bash 라고 되어있는 부분을 /bin/false라고 바꾸세요
<akakak> 아 그런건 아니구요 3번 로그인 실패하면 계정이 잠금되게 설정하고 싶습니다 ㅠ
<Seony> 음... 그건 우분투나 데비안 쪽 매뉴얼에서 pam.d 관련한 걸 찾아보셔야할 것 같네요
<PotatoGim> Seony, http://www.grotan.com/ldap/python-ldap-samples.html
<PotatoGim> 여기에서 Adding entries to an LDAP directory 예제가 있는데
<Seony> 오 감사합니다.  한참 찾아다녔는데 이건 못봤네요
<PotatoGim> attrs['objectclass'] = [ ... ] 요 부분으로 해보시면 어떨까요?
<Seony> 넵 한 번 해보겠습니다.  도움 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 될지 안될지 확신을 못하겠습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 여기 나오는 add_s명령어는 그냥 새로운 엔트리를 추가할 떄 쓰이는 거네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> akakak: 'auth required pam_tally.so onerr=fail deny=3'
<Feren^IRCCloud> akakak: 3번 실패시 계정을 잠그게 하는 구문입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 틀렸다가 정상 접근 시 카운트를 초기화하려면 'reset'을 추가하면 됩니다.
<akakak> 오 감사합니다 한번 해보겠습니다!
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<akakak> IRCCloud: 오 되네요 3번틀리니까 그다음부터 제대로된 패스워드 입력해도 로그인이 안됩니다
<akakak> IRRCCloud: 이거혹시 잠금됐을때 푸는 방법도 좀 여쭤봐도 될까요 ?
<PotatoGim> Senoy, 기존에 있던 것을 수정하시는거면 Modify entries in an LDAP Directory에서 'description':'blahblah~' 부분을 'objectclass':['blah~',...,'blah~'] 요런 식으로 하시면 될 수도 있지 않을까라는 추측을...ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> https://www.python-ldap.org/doc/html/ldap-modlist.html
<PotatoGim> 근데 old_entry가 왜 필수인지...
<Seony> 어떤 엔트리인지 지정을 해야한다는 의미 아닐까요?
<Seony> 그러고보니, 작동방식이 수정이 아닌 새로 만들어서 이전껄 지우는듯 하네요
<PotatoGim> 음...
<Seony> 근데, 본문에 attr_types라는 단어가 나오는거 보니까,
<Seony> 그냥 attr 수정하는 함수 같네요
<PotatoGim> 보통은 dn만 지정하면 이후에는 속성들만 주르륵 변경할텐데...
<Seony> 걍 ldif 텍스트 파일 만들어서 일괄로 돌리는게 더 빠를듯 싶어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> akakak: 헷갈리는데 'pam_tally2 -u username --reset' 일겁니다
<akakak> faillog -u 계정명 -r 하니까 계정잠김 풀리네요 감사합니다!
<akakak> IRCCloud: 덕분에 잘 해결했습니다!^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다행입니닿ㅎ
<Bedromonk> 안녕하세요. 도무지 혼자 해결하지 못해서 블루투스 키보드 연결에 관해서 도움을 좀 구해보고자 여쭤봅니다.
<Bedromonk> 노트북에 있는 키보드 사용시 f1 ~ f12 까지 키가 모두 다 잘 먹히는 반면 블루투스 키보드 연결해서 사용하면 해당 키들이 아예 인식이 안되네요. 처음엔 블루투스 키보드 고장인줄 알고 윈도우로 접속했는데 그땐 잘 되고 우분투에서만 해당 키들이 인식이 안됩니다.
<Bedromonk> 키보드 설정에서 단축키 바꾸는 부분에 f1 ~ f12까지 입력하면 아예 인식자체가 안되며 참고로이 블루투스 키보드의 경우 fn+f2 ~ f3 이 볼륨 조절인데 우분투 상에선 전혀 다른 기능키가 적힌 f11 과 f12 키를 누를 때 fn 키를 누르지 않았는데도 단독으로 볼륨조절이 되는 거 보면 키 설정이 뭔가 이상한 거 같은데
<Seony> 애플 키보드에요?
<Bedromonk> 아 ! 안녕하세요. 아뇨 애플은 아니고 그냥 싼 삼보 키보드라 더더욱 해결방법을 못 찾겠네요.
<Bedromonk> 대부분 리눅스 브루투스 키보드 문제가 k810 이랑 애플 키보드만 해결방법이 있어서 골치가 아프네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 해결방법이라고 나오는게 대부분 애플 키보드이긴 한데, 사실 근본적인 해결방법은 결국 같아요
<Seony> 그냥 키매핑을 수동으로 해주는 거거든요
<Bedromonk> 아하
<Seony> 아마도 키보드에서 내보내는 펑션키의 시그널이 좀 다른 것 같아요
<Bedromonk> 어떻게 좀 제가 참고할만한 페이지가 있을까요.
<Seony> 우분투 키보드 매핑에 대해서 구글링하시면 몇가지가 나오는데요 예를 들면 이런거 http://egloos.zum.com/nemonein/v/5222946
<Seony> 제 생각엔 약간 노가다성 고생을 하셔야할 것 같아요...
<Seony> 일단 기본 개념은,
<Seony> 1. 각각의 키에서 나오는 시그널을 받고,
<Seony> 2. 그것을 원래 리눅스에서 쓰는 해당 키의 신호로 리매핑한다
<Seony> 거든요
<Bedromonk> 넵
<Seony> 제가 드린 링크 보니까, 키 코드를 받아서 다시 매핑하는 방법이 나와있네요
<Bedromonk> 아하
<Bedromonk> 사실 극초보라 한 번에 힘들겠지만 살펴보니 좀 시간 투자하면 할 수 있겠다는 생각이 드네요
<Seony> 네.  명령어 치는게 좀 거부감이 들어서 그렇지, 익숙해지면 별거 아니에요
<Seony> 참고로, 구글 가셔서 그냥 우분투 키맵핑 이렇게 두 단어만 놓고 검색하시면 많이 나옵니다.
<Bedromonk> 감사합니다. 여름이라 노트북에 나오는 열 때문에 그냥 컴퓨터용으로 블루투스 키보드 싼 거 하나 샀다가 괜한 고생이네요 ㅠ노트북 전력 소모 줄인다고 블루투스 키보드 산 건데 생각보다 인식도 느리고 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네 블루투스 키보드가 생각보다 좀 불편하죠...
<Bedromonk> 아이패드로 블루투스 키보드 쓸땐 정말 신세계여서 당연히 컴퓨터에서도 그런 기분일 거라 생각했는데 그냥 usb키보드 살 걸 하는 후회가 ㅎㅎ
<Bedromonk> 혹시 키맵핑을 새로 하게 된다면 노트북키보드 키맵핑도 싹 바뀌는 건지 아니면 블루투스 키보드 부분만 바뀌는지 알 수 있을까요
<Seony> 저는 뭐가 문제인지 모르겠는데, 아이패드에서 쓰는 블루투스 키보드가 주기적으로 한 번씩 심한 랙이 생겨요...
<Bedromonk> 아이패드 블루투스 키보드는 로지텍꺼 좀 괜찮은 거 써서 그런 걸 못 느꼈는데 이번에 컴퓨터용으로 산 건 2만원짜리 싸구려라 더 심하게 느끼는 거 같아요 ㅠ
<Seony> 음... 키맵핑을 하시게되면 특별한 파일에 해당 내용을 저장하게 되어있거든요.  블루투스 키보드를 안쓰실 때는 그 파일의 이름을 바꿔두시면 될 겁니다.
<Bedromonk> 아 그럼 매번 설정 바꿔야하는거겠군요 ㅠ 진지하게 그냥 블루투스 키보드는 윈도우용으로 쓰고 우분투는 그냥 노트북키보드 쓸까도 생각은 드는데
<Bedromonk> 우분투 몇 번 쓰다보니 그냥 데스크탑용으로 쓰기에도 윈도우10보다 훨씬 더 편해져서 윈도우는 잘 안들어가네요
<Seony> 제일 좋은건 usb 키보드이고, 아니면 그냥 노트북 키보드 쓰시는게 아무래도 정신건강에는 더 좋으실 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Bedromonk> 그러게요 ㅠ usb 키보드 그거 전력 얼마나 빠진다고 괜히 이 고생을 하는 건지 ..... 생각하면서 그냥 usb 키보드 쇼핑몰에서 검색하다가 든 생각이
<Bedromonk> 또 막상 usb 키보드 주문했는데 블루투스 키보드마냥 똑같은 문제 생기면 어쩌나 싶어서 망설여지네요
<Seony> 아마 안그럴 거에요.  저는 사무실에 우분투 밖에 없는데, 키보드들 다 아무 이상 없거든요
<Bedromonk> 아하 그럼 하나 주문하는 게 낫겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ....블루투스가 선정리 필요없다는 이유 때문에 너무 편해서 언젠가부터 스피커며 마우스 같은 건 다 블루투스로 바꿨는데
<Seony> 이상한 기능있는 키보드 말고 그냥 기본 키보드로 구입하시면 될 거에요
<Bedromonk> 가장 큰 문제가 os바꿔서 부팅할때마다 껐다가 새로 페어링 해줘야 하는 게 불편했는데 스피커야 그렇다 쳐도 키보드는 매번 실행하자마자 페어링 다시 해주려니 시간이 너무 아깝네요
<Seony> 블루투스가 그게 좀 불편하긴 하죠
<Bedromonk> 그럼 서연님 믿고 한 번 새 키보드 주문해보겠습니다. 정말 답변 감사합니다.
<Seony> :-)
<Bedromonk> usb가 아니라도 블루투스가 아닌 별도 수신기 달린 2.4ghz 무선 키보드도
<Bedromonk> usb 키보드랑 같은 효과겠죠? 지금 쓰는 무선 마우스도 아예 부팅 때부터 인식되는 거 보면 ....
<Seony> 같은 효과가 아니라 usb랑 같은 인터페이스에요
<Bedromonk> 아하 그럼 그냥 그거 사야겠네요 ㅎㅎ 선 너무 거추장 스러워요 ㅠ
<Seony> 근데, 펑션키를 그냥 펑션키 그 자체로 쓰실려고 하는 거죠?
<Seony> 펑션키에 볼륨 조절이 있다거나 화면 밝기 조절이 있다거나 해서 그런 기능을 쓰시려는게 아니고, 각 소프트웨어마다 지정된 펑션키를 그냥 그대로 쓰시려는게 맞는 거죠?
<Bedromonk> 아 펑션키 문제라기보단
<Bedromonk> 가령 alt f4로 창을닫아야하는데 f4 키 자체가 인식이 안돼서 제대로 쓰질 못 하고 있어서요
<Seony> 아... 그런 거라면 그냥 일반 usb 키보드 사시면 아무 문제 없습니다.
<Bedromonk> 네 그래서 방금 주문했습니다 ㅎㅎ ... 이제 문제는 오늘 배송받고 버려지는 이 블루투스 키보드를 어디에 써먹어야하나네요 ㅠ
<Seony> 갖고있다보면 쓸 데가 생기겠죠 ㅎ
<Bedromonk> 스틱 pc 사게되면 거기에 써먹으면 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 그것도 좋네요
<Seony> 전 이제 슬슬 샤워하고 자야겠습니다.
<Bedromonk> 네 덕분에 감사합니다. 저도 이제 좀 내려놓고 저녁 먹어야겠네요. 푹 쉬세요 ~
<Seony> 넵 또 뵈요
<commania> 큰맘먹고 X220 FHD개조 예약했습니다.
<commania> 우분투에서 12인치 FHD 제대로 쓸려면 글자 크기를 조절해야 하려나요.
<microbiota> 오늘 많은 것 을 알려주셔서 감사합니다.
<microbiota> 제가 통계프로그램을 깔려고 하는데 터미널에서
<microbiota> 에서
<microbiota> 요
<microbiota> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다        상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료 몇몇 패키지를 설치할 수 없습니다. 요청한 상황이 불가능할 수도 있고, 불안정 배포판을 사용해서 일부 필요한 패키지를 아직 만들지 않았거나, 아직 Incoming에서 나오지 않은 경우일 수도 있습니다. 이 상황을 해결
<microbiota> 이러한 말 이 나왔는데 어떻게하며 면 좋을까요요?
<pchero_work> 어떤 패키지 설치 하셨나요?
<pchero_work> 입력하신 명령어좀 올려주세요. :)
<microbiota> $ sudo apt-get install r-base r-base-dev
<microbiota> 이거 입니다.
<microbiota> ㅜ
<pchero_work> 흠..
<pchero_work> 그런 우분투 버전이 어떻게 되시나요?
<microbiota> 아아 14.04입니다.
<microbiota> 제가 programing R을 설치할려는데 의존성 때문에 설치가 안되서요
<pchero_work> 잠깐 살펴보니.. 따로 저장소를 추가해줘야 하네요.
<pchero_work> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-r-on-ubuntu-14-04
<pchero_work> 여기 보셨나요?
<microbiota> 네네
<microbiota> sudo apt-get -y install r-base
<pchero_work> sudo apt-get update
<pchero_work> 저장소 추가 하셔야 합니다.
<pchero_work> 추가 하셨나요?
<microbiota> 저장소 는  잘몰ㄹ라서 서 못했습니다.
<pchero_work> Step 1 뛰어 넘으신 것 같네요.
<pchero_work> Step 1 부터 차근차근 전부 따라하셔야 합니다. :)
<microbiota> 네네
<microbiota> !!
<pchero_work> R 은 우분투에서 기본적으로 제공하는 패키지가 아니기에, 별도로 저장소를 추가하셔야 apt-get 으로 설치가 가능하세요. :)
<microbiota> 아 제가 아 까   sudo apt-get update하
<microbiota> 고나서 sudo apt-get -y install r-base
<microbiota> 햇는 데
<microbiota> 그래도 의존성ㅇ 이문제네요
<pchero_work> 아니요...
<pchero_work> 저장소가 추가 안된 것 같으세요..
<microbiota> 아.. 저장소  를      잘몰라서요 ㅠ
<pchero_work> sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://cran.rstudio.com/bin/linux/ubuntu trusty/" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<pchero_work> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key E084DAB9
<pchero_work> gpg -a --export E084DAB9 | sudo apt-key add -
<pchero_work> 명령어 차례대로 입력하시면 될 듯 싶습니다.
<microbiota> sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://cran.rstudio.com/bin/linux/ubuntu trusty/" >> /etc/apt/sources.list' 이거 는 trusty/를 precise로 바뀌어놓았
<microbiota> ê³ 
<microbiota> 14.04는 그렇게하라고 되어 있어서요..
<pchero_work> ??/
<pchero_work> TRUSTY 가 맞습니다.
<microbiota> 아아 해보겠습니다.
<microbiota> 감사합니다.
<pchero_work> ;)
<microbiota> 제가 잘못했네요
<microbiota> 감사합니다.
<microbiota> 선생
<microbiota> 님
<microbiota> install.packages(c('ape', 'biom', 'optparse', 'RColorBrewer', 'randomForest', 'vegan'))
<microbiota> 입력햇더니 bash: syntax error near unexpected token `c'
<microbiota> 이 게뜨는 데  이때 는어떻게해야 하는 게좋을까요요?
<pchero_work> 헉.. 선생님이라뇨;;;
<microbiota>  아죄송합니다.
<pchero_work> 그리고.. install.packages 는 처음보는데, 어디서 쓰는 건가요?
<microbiota> R package install 할 때  쓰입니다다.
<pchero_work> 역시. 음.. R 쪽 은 잘 모르겠네요.. ^^;;;
<microbiota> 아아...네네네!!
<HolyKnight_> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=5269558&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 좋은 하루 입니다.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-17
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun> 드디어 금요일입니다!! ㅜㅜ
<jun> 금요일 아침만 되면 왠지 모르게 불금이다! 이러고 신나죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아침에 출근하면서 사무실 문 열자마자 지금까지 일만 초집중하니까 엄청 피곤하군요...
<jun> 헉;;; 엄청난 집중력이시군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래야 5시에 퇴근해서 밤 12시까지 놀죠 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 아!!! ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 엊그제 페북에서 한국회사의 7대 미스테리 봤던게 기억나네요
<jun> 두번째 미스테리가 일을 열심히 하면 할수록 퇴근이 늦어진다 였던거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 웃기네요
<jun> 마지막 미스테리가 저는 나름 대박이었어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 쟤가 어떻게 내 부장일까?
<jun> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=224535
<jun> 여기있네요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 아이유는 금요일에 만나요를 부르고 대박이 났는데... 저는 누구에게 금요일에 만나자고 해야할까요..? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오즈님?
<jun> 오즈형은 금요일에도 10시 넘어서 끝나요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> autowiz_: 아 글고보니 몸은 괜찮으십니까~? 저번주만 해도 감기로 고생하시더니만...
<microbiota>  install.packages(c('ape', 'biom', 'optparse', 'RColorBrewer', 'randomForest', 'vegan'))
<microbiota> 제가 이러한 명령어 를 넣었는데요
<microbiota> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `c'\
<microbiota> 이렇게나오는데요ㅜㅜ
<microbiota> 해결방안 이있을까요요?
<jun> 이게 뭘 하려고 할때 쓰는 건가요..?
<autowiz_> 준 안녕~
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 형 감기는 어떠신가요?
<autowiz_> 감기는 다 나은듯
<jun> 다행이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> install.package 가 터미널에서 먹히나요..?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> feren 하이~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> feren 이 밥은 잘 먹었는감?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 먹을까 고민 중 입니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 집인가?
<bluedusk> 전 오늘도 가산이군요...
<autowiz_> 오오 가산에 오셨군요
<autowiz_> 저는 독산에 있습니다만
<microbiotA> 저 죄송하지만 질문하나드릴게요..
<autowiz_> 눼
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨 잠깐 친구 만나러 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 쳇 존잘로님
<Feren^IRCCloud> 눼를 저 말고 쓰는 분이 계셨다니 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 너무하시네요 ㅠㅠ
<microbiotA> ~/qiime-deploy$ python qiime-deploy.py $HOME/qiime_software/ -f $HOME/qiime-deploy-conf/qiime-1.9.1/qiime.conf --force-remove-failed-dirs
<autowiz_> 제가 또 어떤 잘못을 저질러버린건가요?
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<microbiotA> 입력을햇는데요ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> bluedusk 님도 너무 하시는거 아닌가요?
<microbiotA> 2016-06-17 14:12:07,849 - lib.dependencies - ERROR    - Problem locating javac 2016-06-17 14:12:07,850 - lib.dependencies - ERROR    - Please install it and make sure it is in your path 2016-06-17 14:12:07,850 - __main__         - ERROR    - Dependency check failed.
<autowiz_> 그렇게 키크고 잘 생겨 버리실 수 가 있는겁니까? 인간적으로다가 ㅠㅠ
<microbiotA> 이러한 에러가 생겻어요ㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 잘생긴건 모르겠고 키는 크지만
<bluedusk> 돈도 못벌고 능력도 없고
<bluedusk> 여자친구도 없고
<bluedusk> 인간적으로다가 멍청함
<autowiz_> 돈은 나름 벌고 계시는걸로다가 허허
<bluedusk> 알만한분이
<bluedusk> 제가 너무했군요
<bluedusk> 존잘로님이 그러시다면
<bluedusk> 순순히 받아들이죠
<autowiz_> lex 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> microbiotA:  javac 가 없다는거 같은데요
<autowiz_> sudo apt-get install java-dev 맞을려나 잠시만요
<autowiz_> 미친 ㅋㅋ 제가 돌았나봅니다.
<autowiz_> sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk-headless
<autowiz_> 버젼은 7 이 더 일반적 일 수 있습니다. 버젼정도는 스스로 판단 결정 하시구요 ㅎㅎ
<microbiotA> 아아 네네
<microbiotA> 해보앗는데
<microbiotA> E: openjdk-8-jdk-headless 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다
<microbiotA> 이게뜨더라구요...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 우분투인가요? 몇버젼이요?
<microbiotA> 네네. 14.04입니다.
<autowiz_> 14.04 는 아마 7 버젼까지 있을것도 같은데
<autowiz_> apt-cache search openjdk | more
<autowiz_> 해서 한번 봐보시겠어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> microbiotA: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/B4H8gElj/
<microbiotA> 네네!!
<lexlove> 외근 나갔다가 방금 들어왔습니다. 엄청 덥네요.
<autowiz_> 아이고 땀많이 흘리셨겠네요
<lexlove> 차타고 다녀서 뜨거움을 한껏 느끼고 들어왔습니다.
<autowiz_> 냉수한잔 드시고 에어컨바람으로 몸좀 식히시지요
<lexlove> 그래야겠어요.^^
<microbiotA> 해보았는데요ㅋㅋㅋ
<microbiotA> 설치하고 해보았는데
<microbiotA>  - lib.dependencies - ERROR    - Problem locating javac 2016-06-17 14:12:07,850 - lib.dependencies - ERROR    - Please install it and make sure it is in your path 2016-06-17 14:12:07,850 - __main__         - ERROR    - Dependency check failed.
<microbiotA> 똑같은게 뜨네요ㅋㅋㅋ감사합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 터미널에서 'javac' 실행하면 실행 잘 되나요?
<autowiz_> 환경변수 파일이 로딩될 수 있게끔
<autowiz_> 새로운 쉘을 열어서 거기거 작업을 다시 해보시지요
<microbiotA> autowiz님 말씀대로 해보았는데
<microbiotA> 여전히 오류가 생기더라구요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 일단  javac 는 잘 돌아가나요?
<microbiotA> 네네
<autowiz_> 작업하실려는 프로그램 설명서에
<autowiz_> javac 버젼은 기제가 안되어 있나요? 혹시
<microbiotA> qiime이라는 프로그램인데요..
<microbiotA> javac에 대한 애기가 없네요..
<autowiz_> java 6 이나 7 버젼을 설치해보시는것도 권해드립니다.
<autowiz_> 대부분 5,6,7 로 맞춰져 있을 가능성이 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 아니면 설치스크립트 같은거에서
<autowiz_> dep 검사하는 부분을 찾아서 어떤명령으로 어떤 값을 어떻게 비교하는지를 찾으면
<autowiz_> 어떤 프로그램을 어떤버젼으로 설치해야하는지 알 수 있게 되겠지요
<microbiotA> 아아 감사합니다.
<autowiz_> (사실 쉽지만은 않을겁니다. 가능하면 문서나 readme 에서 찾아보세요 )
<Feren^IRCCloud> microbiotA: 우분투에서 'qiime'를 쉽게 설치해줄 수 있는 툴이 있답니다. 이거 사용해보시는건 어떠실까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> microbiotA: https://github.com/qiime/qiime-deploy
<autowiz_> 히어로님 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<microbiotA> 감사합니다
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<jun> 저도 퇴근....하교합니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 퇴사.. 아니 집에 갈께요
<pchero_work> 헉
<pchero_work> 퇴사.. 헉
<PotatoGim> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/g6gXBjvC/18345eb801788a051cb4b946bdc82a4e.jpeg
<autowiz_> 감자 안뇽~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 데이브 비디오 겁나 웃기네요
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRebIk5q8RU
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋ 웃기네요 데이브 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 마동석 헬스 트레이너 했다는 얘기는 들었는데
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 영어 잘 하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 꽤 어릴 때 이민가서 영어 좀 할 거에요
<autowiz_> 리니지는 LFC 라는 리니지 토너먼트 모드가 인지 게임방식인지가 나오는가 보내요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 뭔가 수익을 창출하려고 하는거 같은데, 사실 게이머들 사이에서는 리니지는 좀 그래요
<ircCloud^Seony> 무슨 일이 있는지 심심하시면 여기를... https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%A6%B0%EC%A0%80%EC%94%A8
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony>  Hi
<autowiz_> feren 이 하이하이
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 응응 새벽시간에 오랜만이네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그게 지금 기차 탄다고.. 일찍 일났습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어디 갈려는거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 서울 갑니닷!
<autowiz_> 내가 보고싶어서 오는거면 말을 하고 출발을 했어야지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 깜작 선물 입니다ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 깐짝 놀라게 한대 맞자 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이번엔 시간이 안 나서 형 못 뵐 것 같네요ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가서 바로 볼일 보고 내려 가는 차라서요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 그렇군 음음 비싼 볼일이군
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇네요.. 107,000원짜리 볼일..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 담에 갈 때 연락하겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 응 담엔 난 서울에 없을거야 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안드로메다 여행 중일지도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋ제가 찾아갈 수 있을겁니다..
<autowiz_> 응 ㅎㅎㅎ 너라면 가능할지도 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 충분합니다ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-18
<Feren^IRCCloud> 서울 공기가 다르군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사무실에 맥북 구입신청한거 드디어 오늘 받았습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 제일 비싼 모델 신청한거라 시간이 좀 걸렸는데, 레티나 맥북은 때깔부터 다르네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오ㅎㅎ 레티나 좋습니다ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 트랙패드가 2중으로 눌리는 거 같은데
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거 무슨 기능이 따로 있는건가
<autowiz_> 서니님 이 모르시면 누가 아니요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 맥북이 아니라 맥프로를 써서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 아..
<razGon_i7> 2중으로 눌리는거라면
<razGon_i7> 손가락 누르는거에 따라 달라지는거 모르시진 않으시죠?
<razGon_i7> 아이패드 쓰는 방식의
<autowiz_> 그거 이름이 있었는데 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_i7> 한손가락 클릭은 좌클릭. 두손가락 클릭은 우클릭.
<razGon_i7> 두손가락을 쓸어 올리면 스크롤 내림. 내리면 스크롤 올림.[애플기본방식]
<razGon_i7> 세손가락을 옆으로 쓸면 가상화면끼리 이동
<razGon_i7> http://blog.naver.com/espresss/220576802329
<razGon_i7> 참고 문헌입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 손가락 갯수 말구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 손가락 갯수에 따라 다른거야 당연히 알죠.  그래도 맥을 2007년도부터 썼는데요...
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 그래서 의아해 햇습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥북 트랙패드 클릭이 한 번 더 되요
<razGon_i7> 그래요? 헐.. 잘모르겟는데요..ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 살짝 누르면 그냥 일반 클릭이고, 그 상태에서 세게 한 번 더 누르면 다른 정보가 표시됩니다.
<razGon_i7> 3디 클릭을 거기서도 적용을?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 3d 클릭이라고 하는거군요...
<autowiz_> 설명은 압력식이라고 하는데
<autowiz_> 아이폰 아이패드에 적용된. 3d 클릭이 맞는거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 마치 오른쪽 클릭하는 것 같이 작동 되네요
<autowiz_> 예전 노트북 중에 소프트웨어로 오래 누르고 있으면 오른쪽 클릭처럼 동작하게 해주는 터치패드 설정 프로그램 ( 드라이버?) 가 있던 것들이 있었는데
<autowiz_> 뭐 일단 누름 강도에 따른 차등이 있으니까 세부 동작 설정은 소프트웨어 적으로 설정하기 나름일지도 모르겠습니다.
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요. 핸폰에 적용된것을 적용시킨거군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이상한게 제가 받은 맥북이 당연하게도 2015년형이거든요. 다들 2015년형 쓰시는거 아닌가요?
<razGon_i7> 그럴텐데요.
<jun_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 준이 안녕
<jun_> 오늘 날씨 무지 덥네요... 형은 오늘도 출근하신거예요~?
<Feren^IRCCloud> ircCloud^Seony: 포스터치 지원하는 모델 아닌가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 잘 모르겠어.  걍 지금 애플에서 판매하는 맥북프로 중에서 제일 비싼 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 아니겠네요..
<autowiz_> feren 군 안뇽안뇽
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 몇시차타고 내려가나?
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 14시 55분 차 타고 내려 왔었습니다ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 도착했겟구만
<autowiz_> 집이야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다 친구 잠깐 보러 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 바쁘구먼 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 바쁜척 하고 있는겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 공부도 자기개발도 바쁘게 해야하는거 알지? ㅎㅎㅎ 내가 너무 압박을 가해서 스트레스 받을려나? ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다, 오히려 압박 주셔서 감사합니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그럼 채찍을 가져와볼까?
<autowiz_> 므흐흐흐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그건 사양하겠습니닷 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그럼 당근이 좋으냐?
<autowiz_> 당근으로 맞을까 꺄~ 하하하하
<autowiz_> 미안하다 사과할께~
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋ아닞니다 이제 봤습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2016-06-19
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 홀녀님 안녕하세요~~~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 맥프로 2012 싸게 사서 확장해서 써볼려고 했더니
<bluedusk> 겁나 비싸네요 ㅋㅋ 업자들 천지네.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아무래도 케이스의 확장성이 좋다보니 마지막 세대라 인기가 좋을 거에요
<Seony> 그 케이스는 아마 알루미늄 값만해도 좀 되지않을까 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그게.. 이베이에서 환률계산해보면..
<bluedusk> 대략 120~ 140정도?
<bluedusk> 우리나라 중고장터에는 기본 200이 넘네요
<Seony> 엥? 헐 제 상상 이상으로 비싸군요
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ 정도껏 해먹어야지 감안하고 살텐데
<bluedusk> 이건 무슨 ..
<Seony> 제가 사는 곳에서는 언제껀지는 몰라도 $250에 파네요
<Seony> 인텔 제온 2ghz, 지포스 7300 박힌거네요
<Seony> 근데 저거 사도 어차피 보드 때문에 활용하기 힘들지 않나요?
<bluedusk> 그거 2008년이나 9년꺼 아니에요?
<Seony> 년도는 안써있어서 모르겠어요
<bluedusk> 그렇죠.. 잔손질이 많이 가는거 같더라구요 펌웨어 업글부터..
<Seony> 그냥 일반 ATX 표준 케이스가 아니면 손댈게 많을테니...
<Seony> 검색해보니까 2007년도 모델이군요
<bluedusk> 그게 2008, 2009년식이면 로직보드랑 펌웨어가 32bit 라서.... 램업글부터
<bluedusk> 엘케피탄 까는데도 뭔가 자잘하게 해줘야 하는게 많은거 같더라구요..
<LinDol> bluedusk, 오 센빠이!!!
<bluedusk> -_-?
<LinDol> 제 마끄부끄에도 리눅스 깔아주세여!!!
<bluedusk> 소괴기도 안사주면서
<bluedusk> 무슨 리눅스 따위 저 모름
<LinDol> 마끄부끄에서 리눅스 쓰고싶어여!!! ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> bluedusk, 부뷔부뷔
<bluedusk> .. 맥북을 파세요
<LinDol> 컁컁
<LinDol> 셈빠이 맥북 에어
<LinDol> 쓰시죵?
<bluedusk> 저 맥불프로 13인치 쓰는데요
<LinDol> 앗
<LinDol> 역시 센빠이
<LinDol> bluedusk, 보고싶어요 센빠이 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 아..  일요일 정말 힘드네요... ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 학회실무진이라 쩝...  정말 이건... ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님 수고가 많으십니다 ^^
<autowiz_> 아우 16.04 올리고 이것저서 꼬여서
<autowiz_> 이제 좀 해결했네요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 괜찮아요?
<razGon_i7> 제가 바로 바꾸었다가 엄청고생했죠.
<razGon_i7> 근데 오토님 맥좀 보세요?
<razGon_i7> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6tDCa1vY/1466322795736.jpg
<razGon_i7> 하드는 스스디256.
<autowiz_> 저는 맥이랑은 안친해서요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 이정도 사양이면 얼마정도가 적절하려나요?  중고.  사용빈도는 주1회
<autowiz_> ssd 가 256 이니까 256 만원에 팔면 되지 않을까요?
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 27인치 레티나에 램24기가. 스스디256. i5
<razGon_i7> 이정도면 괜찮을듯
<autowiz_> 램 이 생각보다 크군요
<razGon_i7> 예 그것과 스스디256 이라는 점이... 게다가 사용빈도도 적구요
<autowiz_> 어느정도 가격이 적당할지 말씀드리기가 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ 죄소합니다.
<autowiz_> 죄송합니다.
<autowiz_> 몇년도 제품인가요? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 맥미니를 살게 아니라
<bluedusk> 맥프로를 사다가
<bluedusk> 커스터마이징해서 쓸껄 그랬어..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz_> 차이가 많이 나나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Hi
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-12
<bridgebot1> <draco> 역시 전화 오는군..
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 탈탈 털렸네요... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ https://m.facebook.com/cyberwar15/photos/a.454012211424780.1073741828.403947309764604/882461811913149/?type=3
<bridgebot1> <draco> 리눅스에 걸린거라는데 무슨 보안결함으로 걸린건지가 궁금하네요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 아마 삼바취약점이 아닐까 싶은...(?)
<bridgebot1> <draco> 사실이라면 그놈의 삼바 취약점이 여럿 잡네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 와 리눅스도 털리다니 ㅎㄷㄷㄷ;;
<bridgebot1> <draco> http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?sid1=105&oid=421&aid=0002781213
<bridgebot1> <draco> 돈주고 복구한 업체 등장
<bridgebot1> <draco> "구입 감사합니다"라고 한글로 뜨네 -_- 저 메시지 본 사람 짜증날듯.
<samahui> 진짜 돈주고 해결하는 곳이 있군요...
<samahui> 호구 인증으로 앞으로 공격 제1목표화 될 가능성 농후한 업제...
<pchero_work> 에고...
<samahui> 저번에 어디서 본거 같은데... 돈없다고 사정을 이야기하니 그냥 고쳐준거... 차라리 저렇게 돈줄거면 돈없고 힘들다는 편지나 보낼것이지.... 라고 하지만 당한 입장에서 백업도 없다면 눈물을 머금고 보낼 수 밖에 없긴 했을거같네요
<samahui> 시스템 백업 좀 하고 나중에 다시올께요
<samahui> 수고들 하세요~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 대만에서 그랬던 것 같네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그런데 KISA에서 올바른 해결책 아니라고 했다지만 백업까지 암호화 당했으면, 복구할 방법은 돈주는 거 밖에 없잖아요.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 복구 안하면 사업 망하는 상황이라면 어쩔수 없겠죠
<bridgebot1> <draco> 호구이긴 하지만 별수 없는 호구...
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 백업좀해두지?.
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> ...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 백업까지 당한거랍니다. 사실은 백업 기능을 통해서 당한거라고 하더라구요
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 헐
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 아니
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그래서 백업 없는 무료서버는 안당함
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 회사 에서요~
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 나야나말구
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 이용자..
<pchero_work> 헐...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 보통 호스팅 업체 백업을 믿고 쓰는 경우가 많죠
<pchero_work> 저거 어떻게 잡나요.. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 잡아도 복구까지는 먼 이야기고..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 용량 많을 경우, 백업하려고 ftp 로 받으면, 호스팅업체에서 회선 많이 쓰지 말라고 전화오기도  -_-
<bridgebot1> <draco> -_- 그나저나 중국 러시아 등지에서 회사 서버 브루트포스 공격중이네요. btmp 파일이 3기가 넘는중...;;;
<bridgebot1> <draco> ssh 포트를 또 바꿔야겠네요
<pchero_work> 에효...
<pchero_work> 그저 업체가 불쌍하네요..
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 흐미
<bridgebot1> <draco> 저희 회사도 백업이 전부 백업용으로 추가한 서버에 있어요. 다운받을 생각도 못하고 있어요. 용량이 1테라에 가까워서...
<pchero_work> 그저 남 일 같지가 않네요..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그거 해킹당하면 전 백수되는거임. 아니 전과자 되려나
<bridgebot1> <draco> 전자상거래 보호법이나 개인정보 보호법 위반
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 흐미
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 오프라인 백업도 설마...... 백업서버를 3대이상 필요한듯....
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 크리티컬;;
<drake_kr> 테이프로 백업을...
<kdy> hello?
<kdy> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <draco> http://v.media.daum.net/v/20170612182121814?utm_content=buffer63997&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<pchero_work> 이건..
<pchero_work> 뭐 자연재해 수준이라..
<pchero_work> 호스팅 업체를 욕하기도 힘든 상황이네요..
<pchero_work> 2중 3중으로 대비를 해도, 뚫리는 걸 어찌해야 할까요...-_-;;
<ryan_> 1
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 三
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/06/12/ubuntu-desktop-gnome-extensions-poll-results/
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 저번에 했던 우분투 그놈 확장기능 설문 걸과가 나왔네요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-13
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <draco> 굿모닝입니다.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 음...데스크탑이야 어떻게 나오든 취향대로 고쳐서 쓸거라...
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz> 임수다~
<autowiz> 오~~ 오~~
<imsu> autowiz: 육~~ 육~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 육육이 삼십육~
<ircCloud^Seony> 젤다의 전설 엔딩 봤는데, 75시간 했네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 퍼즐 반 밖에 못풀었는데
<samahui_ws> 전 다 풀고 하려고 엔딩 안가고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 엔딩을 보셨다니 저보다 훨 늦게 시작하셨는데 대단하셔요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 보스 난이도는 솔직히 라이넬보다 쉬워요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 라이넬이야 말로 진정한 보스
<samahui_ws> 전 거기다 요즘 일이 좀 많아서 아예 포기하고 있어요 ~ 휴대가 안되니까 티비에서 밖에 못해서 진행 할수가 없네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 센트럴 하이룰에는 가디언들이 너무 많아서, 레이저빔 방패 패링 할 줄 모르는 유저는 걍 포기해야겠던데요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 나머지는 스포가 될 수 있으니 언급 안하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 가디언들 몰려있는데 방패 없거나 못쓰면... 눈물나죠
<samahui_ws> 젤다 다음에 뭘 할까 고민중입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 몬스터헌터 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 드퀘 팬이라 드퀘 신간 안나오나 봤더니... 아니 글씨 플스랑 ndsl로 나오더군요
<samahui_ws> 이런 어처구니 없는일이 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...  아니면 얼마 전에 나온 원더보이 해보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 원더보이 리메이크 나왔거든요
<samahui_ws> 드래곤퀘스트 신작을 기대하면 스위치 지른건데... 이미 플스와 ndsl로 진행중이였던거있죠
<samahui_ws> 액션게임은 자중하려고요
<samahui_ws> 마리오까지만... 기대중입니다
<samahui_ws> 원더보이 초 고전일때 재미있게했었는데... 이것도 나름 액션알피지적 요소가 많죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 마리오... 저도 기대는 하고 있는데 언제 나올지 모르겠네요
<samahui_ws> 드퀘 히어로즈랑 마리오 기다리고 있습니다
<samahui_ws> 응? 액션은 안한다고 했는데 둘다 액션이군요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 무조건 몬스터헌터 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 몬헌은 언제쯤 나오나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 8월에 나온다네요
<samahui_ws> 오호~! 나오면 지르긴해봐야죠 ㅋ ㅋ기본적 재미는 보증하는 몬헌이니
<samahui_ws> 근데 전 젤다할때도 재미있기도 하지만 이것저것 조합해서 요리하는거 싫었는데 ... 몬헌은 채집 요리 재작이 주니...
<samahui_ws> 귀차나서 안땡겨요
<samahui_ws> 정말 재미있을거 같은데... 안땡겨요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ  저도 젤다 요리 레시피 너무 귀찮아서, 걍 사과만 때려넣었어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 사과와 고기와 소금 버섯 정도면 좋은거 잘나오죠
<samahui_ws> 사과도 그냥보다 구워서 먹는게 더 좋고.. 아무튼 그런건 잘만들었지만... 불판만 만나면 앉아서 요리요리 하니 좀 귀찮더라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 필드 돌아댕기면서 소랑 늑대는 죄다 때려잡아서 고기만 먹고 댕겼죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 육식 링크군요 ㅋ
<samahui_ws> 전 사과를 젬 많이 먹고 댕겼던거 같아요... 구운사과 ...
<samahui_ws> 생각보다 갑작스레 실수한거 아니고서는 맞은적이 적어서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거랑 체력 뻥튀기 해주는 거랑요
<ircCloud^Seony> 체력 뻥튀기가 좋더라구요
<samahui_ws> 전 체력 위주로 키워서
<samahui_ws> 한방에 가지는 않더라고요
<samahui_ws> 거기다 잘 안맞고 쥐새끼처럼 요리조리 잘 피해다니면서 숨어서 공격하고 했더니... 하트 떨어지는 경우는 더운데 추운데 옷잘못입고 갔을때 빼고는 없는거 같아요
<samahui_ws> 생각보다 젤다시리즈가 보스전이 쉬워요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 보스전은 의외로 할만했어요
<samahui_ws> 잘 파악만하고 피하고 숨고 하다보면 공략 찾아서 쉽게 격파... 이패턴인지라
<samahui_ws> 심지어 필드에서 나오는 거대바위 같은건
<samahui_ws> 오르막길에 올라서 폭탄화살로 한대도 안맞고 잡았네요
<samahui_ws> 그러고보니 젤다 안한지 일주일 넘어가네요
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 일주일 내내 야근중입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 어서 시간 여유가 나셔야할텐데...
<samahui_ws> 중간에 잠깐 농구나 볼링도 쳤지만 ... 시간적 여유를 운동에만 투자하고 그외에는 일일일 이네요
<samahui_ws> 조만간 스러지면 산재처리하고 쉬어야죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번 E3에서 재밌는 게임 여럿 발표되서 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑박 신형도 발표됐고
<samahui_ws> 엑박 신형은 ati그래픽이더군요
<samahui_ws> 성능은 확실히 가장 최신기기답게 최강이더군요. 60프레임으로 4k영상을 뿌린다니
<samahui_ws> 가격이 50만원 중후반이던데... 구입할까 말까 생각중입니다
<samahui_ws> 게임을 위해서 집 tv도 UHD로 가야 하는건지...
<ircCloud^Seony> 피씨보다 성능이 좋아서 말이 많아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 마소가 처음 발표했을 때는, 못믿겠다 뚜껑 벗겨봐야 알지 식이였는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 뚜껑 벗겨보니까 진짜라서 말이 많아요
<samahui_ws> 하드웨어의 명가 마소니까요
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 엔비디아 1080으로도 4k 60f이 안나오는데, 어떻게 콘솔이 그 성능을 내냐 이거거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 뭐 컴쟁이 입장에서 어느정도 이해는 갑니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 마소가 발표한 기술문서 대충 보면, 아예 게임용도로만 설계를 해서 그방향으로 최적의 성능을 내게 한 거 같더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 쓸데없는 기능 다 빼버리고
<samahui_ws> 게임 하나에 다 쏟아 붓는 하드웨어냐 아니냐 차이죠
<samahui_ws> 원래 그래서 PC가 사양은 훨 좋아도 결국 게임 성능에서 게임기 들이 계속 좋았자나요 ... 그걸 극한의 하드웨어로 하나에 올인해서 뽑아주니... 그럴만도 하다 싶기는 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마존에 프리오더 뜨면 일단 무조건 구매해놓으려구요.  원래는 피씨 하나 맞출까 했었거든요...
<samahui_ws> 다 떠나서
<samahui_ws> 지포스에서도 비슷한 방식으로 게임콘솔 지원 들어갈거 같은데.... 다음 플스가 nvidia랑 손잡고 나오지 않을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이번에 발표한 엑스박스 성능이 너무 절륜해서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 56~9만원 선이던데
<samahui_ws> 아직은 비싸요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 11월 발매죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게, 마소가 엔비디아랑 손을 잡기싫어서 안잡은게 아니라,
<ircCloud^Seony> 공급단가가 안맞아서 그런 걸로 알고있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 가격은 $499, 11월 초 발매요...
<samahui_ws> nvidia가 그래픽쪽 성능 우위로 독과점 되어가니... 가격도 껑충이더라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번달부터 $100씩 모으면 충분합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 가격 낮춰서 성능도 낮춘놈 내보내고
<samahui_ws> 마음에 안들어요
<samahui_ws> 한달 십여만원씩이라...
<samahui_ws> 열심히 모아서 저도 부담없이 ... 아이들 크리스마스 선물로 사줘야겠군요
<samahui_ws> 어디까지나 아이들 크리스마스 선물 입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 스위치는 어린이날 선물 미리 한거였죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 커뮤니티 보면 유부게이머들에 대한 애환글이 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 와이프 선물이라고 플스 사갖구 간다거나 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 허락은 어려워도 용서는 쉽다는 명언도 있꾸요
<samahui_ws> 네 모든건 내가 아닌 가족을 위한 선물입니다....
<samahui_ws> 결국 제 방에 진열되고 아이들 만질까봐 노심초사 하지만...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 질러놓고 용서를 구한다는 글도 많죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 어디까지나 선물입니다
<samahui_ws> 허락 받는거 보다 용서 받는게 쉽다라...
<samahui_ws> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 애들 크리스 마스 선물은 정해졌군요
<samahui_ws> 서원님도 아내분 선물로 지르세요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 제 와이프는 게이머의 와이프라, 이미 엑스박스 신형 나오는거 잘 알고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 애들 선물 엑박 와이프 선물 전동킥보드 생각하고 있습니다
<samahui_ws> 어디까지나 애들 놀이와 아내의 편안한 마실길을 위해...
<samahui_ws> 아 연말에 돈깨지지만 흐뭇하겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 잠시 리붓하고 오겠습니다
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 하이
<autowiz> 도도 하이~
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> autowiz: 제가 여쭤보고 싶은ㄱ 있는데 쿼리 가능하신가요??
<autowiz> 응~
<drake_kr> nightwish 최근에 듣고 있는데 좋군요
<ircCloud^Seony> nightwish 좋죠
<drake_kr> 헐 거기 새벽 아닌가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 1집 제외하고 2집부터 7집까지는 다 좋습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 아직 밤 10시에요
<drake_kr> 메탈모음 같은거 듣다가.. 보컬에 끌려서..
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOHAuPeZAYg 얘는 어 노래좋다 하고 영상 찾아보니 충격적인 반전을 겪은 경우고요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 졸린데 커피 마시면 속쓰리고...음...
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: 저도 저런 고딕 데스는 별로 안좋아합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 기본적으로 좀 멜로디가 좋아야되요
<ircCloud^Seony> Nightwish 맘에 드시면 이 밴드도 추천해드립니다.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su41EyoKFSk
<ircCloud^Seony> 노래 좋아요
<drake_kr> 아 epica
<ircCloud^Seony> 에피카에서 제가 제일 좋아하는 곡이죠 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 어제 잠을 좀 설쳤더니.. 오늘 하루 종일 졸립네요.
<pchero_work> 커피만 5잔째 마시는 중.. -_-;;
<samahui_ws> 전 요즘 체력 당겨쓰기 음료만 열시미 마시고 있습니다
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 체력당겨쓰기..
<pchero_work> 붕붕 드링크 생각나네요.
<samahui_ws> 레드불인데... 순간 또 블스원 쓸뻔 했네요
<samahui_ws> 순식간에 고속도로 달릴뻔 했네요
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 사무실 들어왔어요~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-14
<drake_kr> 스타크래프트 재미있네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 스타크래프트 리마스터 나왔나요?
<drake_kr> 2 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 늦게 시작하셨군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 2가 스토리는 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네..
<drake_kr> 아 그건 나오자마자..
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 서니님~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요~
<LucyDoDo> 날씨가 좋네요 오늘은
<autowiz_> 날씨가 좋구먼~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz_> 히어로님 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 피체로님 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <draco> openssl 버전이 낮아서 컴파일해서 설치하는데.... 다른 서버들은 한방에 컴파일 되는데 아톰 cpu쓰는 제 홈페이지 서버는 한나절 컴파일 하고 있네요 -_-
<pchero_work> :)
<pchero_work> http://www.pgr21.com/pb/pb.php?id=freedom&no=72389
<pchero_work> 슬프네요...
<pchero_work> 충격이기도 합니다...
<pchero_work> 해커 공격으로 망한 회사가 있던가요..?
<autowiz_> 뭐 딱히 기억에 남는건 없네요 . 제 기억력이 뭐 좋은편은 아니긴 합니다만 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <draco> http://www.itworld.co.kr/slideshow/86870
<bridgebot1> <draco> 저기 사례중에 11번은 파산한 사례가 있네요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 야후도...최고 요인은 아니지만 망하는데 일조했죠
<bridgebot1> <draco> http://www.boannews.com/media/view.asp?idx=27739
<autowiz_> 자나깨나 정보유출 조심 해야겠습니다~ ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 다들 해킹이 쉽나봐요... 전 하나도 할 줄 모르는데...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 방어하다보니 몇 가지 알게 되었는데 친구가 만들어서 저보고 써보라는 사이트에 sql 인젝션 걸리길래 조언해줬더니 사용성 보라니까 왜 보안을 보냐고 잔소리가...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 우와....
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 오늘 한번 셋팅에서 써보는 중인데 꽤 좋더군요. ssh 클라이언트마다 앱이랑 페어링 해야 한다는 함정이 있습니다만... https://krypt.co
<bridgebot1> <draco> http://v.media.daum.net/v/20170614170722181?f=m&from=mtop
<soyeomul> 나야나 사태 원인 밝혀졌나요?
<soyeomul> 구글 뉴스에 떳더라고요
<soyeomul> 13억이면 우리소 다 팔아도 못 갚는데..
<soyeomul> 100마리 다 팔아도 절반..
<soyeomul> 이거 뭐 진짜 뉴스네요
<soyeomul> 조용히 또 자러가봅니다 내일 또 소여물 주려면
<soyeomul> 고맙습니다 감사합니다
<redcdfdeq> 우분투
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.playbuzz.com/huffingtonpostkorea12/c3243eba-6-14-2017-1-01-13-am
<ircCloud^Seony> 다 맞춰야 정상 아닌가요?
<LucyDoDo> 일단 저도 다 맞췄네요..
<samahui_ws> 저도 다 맞는거보니 색약이 아니고서는 다 맞을 듯 한데요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 저게 색약 테스트가 아니라, 무슨 동체 시력 어쩌구 저쩌구 하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 동체시력이 아니라 시각지능이라는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 자기 시각 지능 Visual Intelligence라고 한답니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2017/06/14/story_n_17085030.html?utm_hp_ref=korea
<ircCloud^Seony> 답을 모두 맞히려면 집중력과 인내심이 필요하다고 기사에 써있는데, 그건 왠지 글쓴이에게만 해당하는듯요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 그림 뜨자마자 바로 보이더라구요
<samahui_ws> 테스트 올린분이 살짝 색약이거나 인지능력장애가 있는거 아닐까 합니다
<samahui_ws> 그나저나 오늘도 더울듯 하네요
<samahui_ws> 오늘은 자주 끊기네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 연결이 불안정한가보네요
<samahui_ws> 네
<samahui_WS> 흠 혹시해서 포트 번호를 바꿔봤는데 기존보다 빨리 붙는게 아무래도 헬쥐유뿔에서 또 포트 필터링 하는갑네요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-15
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 회의 시작해야 되는데 한놈이 안오네요... 아놔 사장 이놈~!
<autowiz_> 크어~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<LucyDoDo> autowiz_: 저 성공(?) 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오오 도도 가 기분이 좋구만
<LucyDoDo> 넵ㅎㅎㅎ 날아갈 것 같아요
<LucyDoDo> 그 덕에 잠도 안 자고 학교 왔네요.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 너무 날아가지는 말고 적당히 날아가는걸로~ ㅎㅎ  빡시게 열심히 살아야지~~ 암~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 나야나 랜섬웨어 사태 보니, 역시 만악의 근원 윈도우즈 캨
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 특히나 xp , 윈도우즈서버2003 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이번 사태를 통해서, 마치 리눅스가 감염됐다는 식으로 보도되는데, 제가 볼 땐 이거 잘못된 거 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스가 뚫린게 아니라, 삼바접속을 통한 파일이 같이 암호화된 것 뿐인데...
<jason_KR> 저도 같은 생각
<LucyDoDo> autowiz_: 넵 그래야죠 ㅎㅎ 엄청 설레입니다
<autowiz_> 무지 몽매한 사람들이야 동서고금을 막론하고 존재 하기 마련 이지요~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 그래도 이번 일을 계기로 국내 업체들도 이젠 보안에 좀 신경쓰는 계기가 됐으면 좋겠습니다
<autowiz_> 네~ 정말이지 그래야 합니다. 너무 많은분들이 안일하게 생각하고 있는거지요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 보안에 신경쓴다는게...결국 보안 전문가를 상시 고용하고 장비를 사고, 관련 연구나 투자를 하는건데
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그런 부분이 약하죠.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 보안이라는게 잘되면 아무일도 안일어나는거니 성과가 안보이거든요. 잘 안해도 금방 문제 되는것도 아니고
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그리고 사람들이, 상시 업데이트 하고 설정 바꾸고 하는게 아니라 한번 잘 설정하면 끝. 이라는 인식이 강하고, 보안 보다는 지금 돌아가는 프로그램을 바꾸지 않고 잘 돌아가는게 최우선이죠. 그래서 보면 PHP나 mysql이나 리눅스 버전이나 다 엄청 오래된 버전이고...
<jason_KR> 딴지가 아니라,   설마 "한번 설정하면 끝"하는 사람이 있을까요? 무른모 업데이트 뿐 아니라, 보안 업데이트는 상시' 못하면 수시'라도 해주는 것이 상식일텐데....
<autowiz_> 업데이트는 둘째 치더라도 , 초기설정이라도 잘 하면 상당수는 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 보통 all:all 로 여는 경우도 많고 권한도 귀찮다는 이유로 admin 권한 여기저기 다 공유해서 쓰고
<Seony> 한국에서 이런 일 생길 때마다 제가 여기서 늘 강조하는 건데요,
<Seony> 그러니까, 보안 전문가를 고용하고 장비를 사고 연구나 투자를 하기 앞서서,
<Seony> 보안에 대한 기본적인 인식 자체가 좀 바뀌어야한다고 생각하는 거거든요...
<Seony> 이번에 나야나 발표된거 보면, 기본적인 패스워드 보관부터 아예 잘못됐다고 하더라구요...
<Seony> 저희를 예를 들어들이자면...
<Seony> 저희 직원들은, 내부에서 테스팅하는 웹사이트조차도 아파치에 SSL안걸면 로그인조차 안하거든요
<Seony> 서버 루트 패스워드도, 저를 비롯한 관리자들만 딱 몇 명 모여서 A4용지에 프린트하고 밀봉해서 서버실 벽에 붙여놓은다음,
<Seony> 이 봉투가 뜯어진 흔적이 있으면, 무조건 패스워드를 재설정하는 거다 라고 내부적으로 회의도 하구요...
<Seony> 직원들끼리 채팅하는 공간에서조차도 비밀번호는 절대로 얘기 안합니다.
<Seony> 보안이라는게, 큰 것보다는 저희처럼 작은 것부터 시작하는 게 몸에 좀 배여있었으면, 적어도 백업서버까지 그 지경으로 만들진 않았을 거라는게 제 개인적인 의견이거든요...
<Seony> 저희는 루트 패스워드가 겁나 복잡하고 긴데, 그럼에도 불구하고 서버에 공개키를 저장하지 않고 일부러 패스워드 다 쳐가면서 로그인하거든요...
<Seony> 이게 어쩔 때는 저도 좀 불편하고 짜증나긴 한데, 이런 건 "기본"이라고 생각하기 때문에 좀 불편해도 잘 지키고 있거든요..
<Seony> 어디서 본건데, 나야나에서는 루트 패스워드를 그냥 plain text로 저장해놨다는 글을 본 거 같네요
<Seony> 백업 서버를 삼바로 마운트해서 관리했다는 것도 정말 납득이 안되는 수준이고..
<Seony> 적어도 서버-클라이언트간 handshaking 정도는 SSL로 걸어놔야하는게 기본이라고 말하기도 부끄러울 정도로 기본인건데...
<autowiz_> 바꿔야 할곳이 한두개가 아닌거지요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 한국 웹사이트 왠만해서는 http로 돌아가는 곳이 대부분인데, 사실 정말 이해 안되요
<autowiz_> 점점 바껴 나가겠지요
<drake_kr> 왜 구글이 sha1을 deprecate 시켰냐며 짜증내는 사람들인데요
<jason_KR> 서버 루트 패스워드도, 저를 비롯한 관리자들만 딱 몇 명 모여서 A4용지에 프린트하고 밀봉해서 서버실 벽에 붙여놓은다음,
<jason_KR>  이 봉투가 뜯어진 흔적이 있으면, 무조건 패스워드를 재설정하는 거다 라고 내부적으로 회의도 하구요... <--- 군대냐? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 암구어 밀려쓰면 우째요
<jason_KR> 하지만, 참~ 잘하는 거야요.
<drake_kr> 비번 자주 바꿀 수 있게 제한좀 풀면 안되나
<bridgebot1> <draco> 애초에 사람들이 비번에 대한 인식도 엉터리라....
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 코디엔에스 아세여?
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> codns.com
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 이었나
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 여기가 모순인게
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 비밀번호를 아무도 알아볼수없는 방법으로 암호화해서 저장한다고써놨으면서
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 비밀번호 찾기하면 평문으로 보여줘여
<jason_KR> 풉 ㅋ
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 듣기론 몇몇 웹하드에서도
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 비밀번호를 base64로 저장한다 하다라구여
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 더 웃긴건 비번 앞에 소금뿌린다고..
<Seony> 헐 base64라니
<Seony> 대체 뭔 생각인지
<bridgebot1> <draco> 가입할 때는 16글자까지 비번 입력 가능하다고 하길래 16자로 입력했더니 로그인창에는 8글자만 입력 가능한 사이트도 봤어요
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅌ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 위메프는 비번 만들때 알파벳 대소문자, 숫자, 특문 가능하다고 안내 나오고 다른 안내가 없어서, 길게 입력하면 로그인 안되요. 실제로는 16글자 제한.
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 그럴땐 조심히 input 태그에서 max 를.없애면..
<bridgebot1> <draco> base64라니...차라리 md5를 써 -_-
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그게 그거지만 그래도 md5는 한번 수고스럽기라도 하지...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 저한테 가끔 오는 문의중에는 사이트 로그인 할때 브라우저에서 아이디 비번이 자동으로 입력되는거 보고 우리가 비번을 암호화 안하고 있다면서 항의하는 사람이 있어요.
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 파파파팦포펖퍼파팡
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 오
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 그럴땐 어떻게 대처하세요?
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 저는 https 쓰고있는데 암호화 전송 안하고있다고 항의하는사람도있었는데
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 게다가 그사람이 컴퓨터하는사람임
<bridgebot1> <draco> 브라우저 기능이라고 설명...;;
<bridgebot1> <draco> 어설픈 컴퓨터 전문가들이 속썩이죠
<Seony> 헐...
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 웹브라우저 디버깅 기능 켜고 사이트를 이용했더니 워닝 뜬다면서 그거 고치라고. 워닝 뜨면 디버거 때문에 스크립트 멈추잖아요. 그거 땜에 사이트를 이용할 수가 없으니 빨리 고치래요.
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 디용
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 에이 그건 고칠만했다
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> ...
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 워링도 남겨두면안돼죠!
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 못고치는 워닝도 있어서... 쇼핑몰 솔루션이 암호화 된 라이브러리들이 있어요.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그래도 최대한 돌아는 가게 해놨더니 ㅋ
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 오?.
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 오..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 카드 결제 비밀번호를 우리 사이트에서 주문결제 할때 만들었는데 그 비번을 잊어먹었으니 우리보고 말해달라는 고객도 있구요. 우리 사이트에서 만들었으니 우리 소관이라고...
<autowiz_> 세상에 참 황당한 사람들 많지요 ㅜㅜ
<jason_KR> auto wiz_: 지금 (dra co랑) 내 흉 보면서 인심공격하는 거야?
<autowiz_> 공격이라니요 가당치도 않습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 랜섬웨어 비트코인 할때  훼이크 써서 공짜로 하는방법이 있을텐데.....~아닌가~  DOM이나 파라미터 후킹으로 될것도 같은데;;
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 비트코인이 진짜 계좌처럼 주고받는게 명확하게찍혀서
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 가능할려나요
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 가능했으면 많은 사람들이 이득보았을거에요
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 설마 비트코인이 양자암호통신은 아니겠죠ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 그건모르겠는데, 블록체인 기술을 사용하시는건 아시나요?
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 토렌트같은 느낌이라서
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 토렌트는 트랙킹 가능하지않나요...?
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 넴....트랙킹 가능하지않나요..?
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 추적이요?
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 블록체인이 뚫기 어렵다고 보통 알려져 있는데, 블록체인 쓰는 이더리움이 부정 거래 때문에 포크 하는거 보면 뚫을 수 있나 보더군요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 물론 저는 못 뚫습니다
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 뭔가
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 이런느낌으로 하면 뚫릴거같아요
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 여러대에 인증을 하는 느낌으로 주고받는 서비스다보니까
<bridgebot1> <jtjisgod> 충분히 많은 다수의 컴퓨터에 수정을 하고 인증을 하게되면
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> https://blog.ethereum.org/2016/10/18/faq-upcoming-ethereum-hard-fork/
<Aries_> 안녕하세요
<Aries_> ?
<LucyDoDo> 어서오세요.
<Aries_> Lucy님 우분투 머 쓰시나요?
<Aries_> GNOME?
<LucyDoDo> 데스크톱 환경 말씀하시는건가요? 전 Unity 사용하고 있습니다.
<Aries_> 네 데탑환경
<LucyDoDo> 네. 전 Unity 사용하고 있습니다.
<samahui_ws> 반나절 외근에 저녁 볼링 모임갔다가 다시 회사 복귀하니 이시간이군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 자야되는데 일도 밀렸고 고민이네요
<LucyDoDo> ㅠㅠㅠ
<LucyDoDo> 서초에 볼링이 엄청 싼 집이 있더라고요
<LucyDoDo> 대신 단점은 레인당 무조건 4명 맞춰서 모르는 사람 몇 명이랑 같이 하는 경우가 나온다는게 단점이지만요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> ircCloud^Seony: 어서오세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 요 며칠 계속 이 시간까지 안자고 있ㄴ[
<LucyDoDo> 넵 어쩌다보니 이러고 있네요..
<LucyDoDo> 근데 이래도 낮에 피곤하진 않아서 뭐 그냥저냥 이러고 있습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직 20대라 그래 ㅋㅋ.  나도 20살 때는 저녁 8시부터 피씨 통신 시작해서 다음날 아침 8시에 잠들고 그랬거든
<LucyDoDo> 헐ㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 체력 관리 잘 해야죠ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 글치 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 체력 관리 잘해야 밤도 새는 거지
<ircCloud^Seony> 난 요즘은 게임하다가도 졸아 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 사실 어제 제가 좋아하던 사람이랑 사귀게 되어서
<LucyDoDo> 새벽만 되면 설레서 잠을 못 자고 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오오
<ircCloud^Seony> 드디어 연애 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 넵ㅎㅎ 안 쓰던 일기도 쓰고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 열심히 써.  나중에 세월 지나면 재산이야 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> Day One 앱이 상당히 좋다는걸 느끼고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 정말요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 세월이 흘렀을 때 그걸 다시 읽으면 그때 생각이 나거든
<ircCloud^Seony> 나는 일기를 안써서 그런게 없는데, 딱 하나 군대에서 훈련병 때 일기 며칠 쓴걸 아직도 갖고있어
<LucyDoDo> 마치 옛날 노래 들으면 그 노래 한참 듣던 시절 생각이 새록새록 나는거랑 비슷하네요. 물론 자세히 서술된 텍스트라 더 실감나겠지만
<ircCloud^Seony> 그걸 얼마 전에 읽어봤는데, "내가 이랬었나" 하는 것도 있었고 암튼 그래 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ저라면 그 때 일기를 쓸 정도의 생각은 안 들 것 같아요..
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 근데 군대 가면 일기를 쓰라고 해
<ircCloud^Seony> 실제로 일기쓸 시간도 주고
<LucyDoDo> 아 진짜요?
<LucyDoDo> 그건 몰랐네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 제대하면 군대에 대한 책을 쓰겠다는 일념으로 일기를 썼었지 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 며칠 쓰다가 때려친 거 같아
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 피곤하니깐
<LucyDoDo> 전 일기를 쓰게 된 계기가
<LucyDoDo> 일단 연애를 비롯하여 하루 하루 느끼는 감정들을 정리해보고 싶다는 이유가 첫째고
<LucyDoDo> 두번째로 얼마 전에 손편지를 써줬는데(맨날 받기만 하니깐 미안하더라고요) 그 때 제가 글솜씨가 없는걸 깨닫고 매일 매일 글 쓰는 연습하면 좋을 것 같아서 쓰고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 펜글씨 연습하는거 추천해
<LucyDoDo> 아맞아요.. 글씨체도 연습해야하네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 펜글씨 교본사서 꾸준히 연습하면 글씨 굉장히 잘 쓸 수 있어.  나도 글씨 잘쓰는걸 동경해서 펜글씨 교본사서 연습 좀 해봤는데, 이거 오래 해야돼
<LucyDoDo> 어느 정도 걸릴까요? 1년은 족히 걸리겠죠!
<LucyDoDo> 1년은 족히 걸리겠죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쎄, 그건 하루에 얼마나 투자하느냐에 따라 다르지 않을까 싶은데
<LucyDoDo> 하루에 한 10분에서 20분 정도 투자할 것 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 내가 아는 애 글씨 하나 보여줄께
<LucyDoDo> 넵
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/vmxaw07ndc5t59f/AADA1J3ihQJBZICf6emexXmla
<ircCloud^Seony> 얘 진짜 글씨 겁나 잘쓰는거 같아
<LucyDoDo> 오.. 진짜 엄청나네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이렇게 쓰려면 펜글씨 교본 사서 연습해야돼
<LucyDoDo> 근데 전 저런 세리프체 보다는 산세리프체가 더 좋더라고요
<LucyDoDo> 손글씨로서는요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그건 이런 기본적인 정자체 부터 잘쓰고나서 하는 거야
<ircCloud^Seony> 펜글씨를 연습해야하는건, 그걸 하고나면 글자들 간의 간격이나 모음 자음의 크기 등에 대해서 알아서 잘쓰게 되는 거거든
<LucyDoDo> 아.. 그런 부분은 전혀 몰랐네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 글씨를 잘쓴다 못쓴다하는 게, 결국은 모음 자음의 크기나 간격에서 생기는 거잖아
<LucyDoDo> 맞아요
<LucyDoDo> 제가 특히나 글자와 글자 사이에 간격을 안 넣어서 읽기가 어려워지는게 문제거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서, 저런 정자체부터 연습해서 글씨를 쓰는 기본 자세가 어느정도 몸에 배고나면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그때부터 자신만의 필체를 만들어나간다고 하는데, 내가 그런 사람 몇몇 봤거든
<ircCloud^Seony> 글씨 겁나 잘쓰는데, 흉내 내기도 어려워.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고, 보통 이렇게 펜글씨를 연습한 사람들의 특징이,
<ircCloud^Seony> 글씨가 들쑥날쑥하지 않고 일정해
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 바로, 위에 얘기한대로 자세가 몸에 배어있어서 그런 거거든..
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시 유튜브에서 만년필 쓰는 영상 본 적 있어?
<LucyDoDo> 넵
<ircCloud^Seony> 그것도 정말 넋놓고 보게되더라고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 역시 마찬가지로 그런 것도 글쓰는 자세에 대한 기본이 갖춰져야지...
<LucyDoDo> 글쓰기의 기본을 먼저 배우고 제 필체를 찾아야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 펜글씨 교본 서점가서 보고 하나 사.  그런거 얼마 안해.
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 펜글씨 하는 사람들이 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 오늘 학교 마치고 사야겠네요.. ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 근데 그런거 보면 전용 펜? 같은게 있는 것 같더라고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 만년필 같은거
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그런건 지금부터 쓸 필요는 없어
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 사실 쓰기도 어렵고
<LucyDoDo> 그냥 교본만 사와야겠네요
<LucyDoDo> 이렇게 카드값이 또 느는군요.... ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 시간이 늦어서 자러 가보겠습니다.
<LucyDoDo> 조금 있다가 뵙겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-16
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> ircCloud^Seo ny: 귿모닝?!!   그런데, 어휴~  이쁘거나, 좋은 필적은 아니구만요. 더 잘 쓸 수 있어요.
<jason_KR> Lucy DoDo: 프린터 있오?
<ircCloud^Seony> 예쁜 필체는 아닌데, 그냥 일반적인 명조체 정도로 본다면 사람이 쓴 글씨로서는 너무 잘쓴 거 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 하하하, 미안하지만, 내 기준에는 보통? 쯤이요. 글타고 뭐 내가 명필이거나 달필은 아니고요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저거 쓴 애가 당시 나이가 21살이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 나이 치고는 나름 판단과 노력을 잘 했네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 글쵸
<jason_KR> LucyDoDo: 글쓰기 교본. 프린터 있으면 파일로 주겠으니 나에게 전자우편 주소를 알려주고, 프린터 없으면 인쇄해서 줄테네 몇일 기다려요.
<jason_KR> ircCloud^Seo ny: 파일로 드려?
<ircCloud^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 집에 한 권 있긴 한데, 다른 것으로도 해보고 싶네요
<jason_KR> 예, 오늘 중.
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅎㅎㅎ 글쓰기라.....
<bridgebot1> <draco> 지금까지 이래저래 글 정말 많이 썼는데... 전부 컴퓨터로 써서.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 펜으로 글씨 쓰려면 그립니다 -_-
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ 아침에 노트북 부팅했는데 먹통이 되서 GUI가 깨지는건가 하며 열심히 x윈도우 만져줬더니 나중에 알고보니 마우스만 먹통된거네요... 마우스 움직여보고 먹통된줄... ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 삽질을 삼십분 정도 해주고서야 TP용 gpoint-device-settings 설치해주고 해결했네요
<samahui_ws> 키보드만 두드려 봤어도... 아니 caps lock만 두드려봤어도 다운된게 아닌걸 알텐데...
<samahui_ws> 가끔씩 정말 말도 안되게 간단한걸로 삽질하는 안타까운일이 생기네요
<autowiz_> 부끄럽게도 저도 자주 그럽니다.ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 아~ 왜 안되 왜 안되 하고 몇시간 삽질하고 봤더니 디렉토리 그룹이 다른 그룹으로 되어있어서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 차라리 큰 문제면 해결하고 성취감이라도 있죠... 간단한걸 몰라서 혹은 착각해서 삽질하고 나면... 맥이 풀립니다
<samahui_ws> 체력 빌려오기 음료나 한잔 해야겠네요
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 이번주에도 ";"  한개 빠져서 한시간 삽질 ㅠㅠ
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 도도 안녕~
<LucyDoDo> autowiz_: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안뇽안뇽~
<LucyDoDo> 폭염주의보라는데 출근입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 폭염주의보 일수록 출근해야죠
<samahui_ws> 에어컨 빵빵한 회사로
<samahui_ws> 에어컨 상시 틀어놓는 서버실이 낙원입니다
<revi> http://idchowto.com/?p=35203 나야나 얘긴데 재밌네요
<autowiz_> 으흠... 고도의 APT 공격이라면
<autowiz_> 회사 내부에 관계자가 있을 수 도 있겠네요. 돈을 목적으로
<bridgebot1> <draco> 헐. 외국 해커인줄 알았는데 내부인?
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅎㅎㅎ 그럴수도 있겠네요. 나야나만 당했으니
<soyeomul> 가나다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 며칠전 봉하마을에 다녀왔어요
<soyeomul> 갈려고 간게 아니라 친척할아버지 병문안을 갔었는데.. 근처라서 호기심에 봉하마을 가서
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 뽑아마시고 자판기.
<soyeomul> 일천원 국화꽃 한송이도 노통에게 전해주고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 6월 12일 00시 30분에 봉하마을 안내소에 도착.
<soyeomul> 여기 사진은 공유를 어케하나요
<soyeomul> 구글 드라이브에 올릴까요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/stuff/master/20170612_002809.jpg
<soyeomul> 구글드라이브 안올라가서 다른곳에 올려봤어요
<soyeomul> 달님이 5년간 잘 해줬으면 좋겠어요~
<soyeomul> 달님 화이팅!!! 노통 고마워요~
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 고맙습니다 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 펜글씨는
<drake_kr> 학교에서 맞아가면서 배우면 늘어요
<drake_kr> 전 글씨쓰는건 별 문제는 아니었고 왼손잽이라서 엄청 쳐맞았죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 위에 올려주신 나야나 호스팅 글 보고 있는데, 내용과는 관계없이 글 작성하신 분이 용어는 제대로 적지않은게 너무 많아서 맞춤법충인 저는 읽기가 불편하군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> iptables랬다가 IPTables랬다가 또 IP Table이랬다가
<ircCloud^Seony> 앞글자를 대문자로 써야할 단어를 소문자로 적는다거나
<ircCloud^Seony> 전부 대문자로 적어야할 단어는 또 전부 소문자로 적거나,
<ircCloud^Seony> 같은 단어인데 한 페이지에서 들쑥날쑥하네요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 하이
<LucyDoDo> 여행 1일차 계획 완성하니 해가 뜨는군요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 어디로 가는데
<LucyDoDo> 일본 후쿠오카로 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 일본여행 좋다고 하던데 난 아직 못가봤네
<LucyDoDo> 사실 형은 일본 여행 가기 거리가 좀 멀죠ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 방사능 때문에 좀 가기가 꺼려져 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 아무래도 그런 문제는 있죠.. ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-17
<soyeomul> 소 다 팔고 딸래미와 집사람이랑 봉하마을 생태숲에 놀러가고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 자전차도 타고 김밥싸서 도시락도 까먹고
<soyeomul> 사진도 찍고
<soyeomul> 아 그리운 봉하마을
<soyeomul> 점심먹고 우사에 소 볏짚주러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 소여물님은 채팅방 조용할 때만 오시는듯 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네~ 서니님~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 감자는 오늘도 일하는감 ?
<drake_irssi> hmm
<drake_irssi> 배고프당
<Seony> 저도 배는 고픈데... 참아야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 내일 꼬기 먹기로 되어있으니 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 고기!
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 아기다리고기다리던 ...
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 방. 학....
<soyeomul> 이지스함 소식 봤나요
<soyeomul> 아직 실종된 7명의 승무원을 못 찾았다네요
<soyeomul> 우하함 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러갑니다~
<soyeomul> 수거여~~~~~
<PotatoGim> autowiz_: 오늘도 일을 했습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 저녁에는 퇴근하다가 사우나 들려서 지지고 왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아이고 완전 고생이 많구만 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-06-18
<samahui_x> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> -ko
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 비가 안와서 논물 대기가 빡세네요
<soyeomul> 개천에 양수기로 물을 퍼서 논에 대는중인데..
<soyeomul> 물이 부족하여 개천이 바닥이 보여요
<soyeomul> 논엔 물이 부족한데 큰일이네요
<soyeomul> 비가 왔으먄 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 다들 점심을 드셨나 몰것네요
<soyeomul> 점심먹고 소여물 주러갑니다~
<soyeomul> 수거여~~~
<wowwwn> 안녕하세요. 리눅스 새내기 입니다. 제가 일하는 곳의 시스템을 공부하다가 모르는게 있어서 여기까지 오게 되었습니다.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<wowwwn> 직장의 hpc 시스템 성능을 분석하는데 FLOPS를 계산하더라고요. Node performance in GFlops = (CPU speed in GHz) x (number of CPU cores) x (CPU instruction per cycle) x (number of CPUs per node)
<wowwwn> 보탕 다음과 같은 식을 쓰던데 여기서 (CPU instruction per cycle) 은 CPU마다 다른걸로 아는데 어디서 찾아볼수있을까요?
<PotatoGim> 단일 사이클에 대한 CPU 인스트럭션은 각 제조사의 매뉴얼을 참고하셔야 합니다.
<PotatoGim> http://www.intel.co.kr/content/www/kr/ko/processors/architectures-software-developer-manuals.html
<PotatoGim> 아이태니엄이라면 https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/itanium/itanium-architecture-software-developer-rev-2-3-vol-1-manual.html
<PotatoGim> AMD는 http://developer.amd.com/resources/developer-guides-manuals/
<wowwwn> 답변 감사힙니다. 안그래도 해당 cpu들마다의 (CPU instruction per cycle) 찾고있습니다. 어떤건 4개 어떤거 2개 이러더라고요.
<autowiz_> 예전엔 RISC    , CISC 라고 시피유를 구분하기도 했었지요
<autowiz_> 아아  끝없는 삽질의 끝은 어디인가? ㅜㅜ  주말에서 일하는 오즈 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 윽... 저와 동병상련이시군요...ㅜ
<samahui_ws> 내일 빠른 출근을 위해서 이만~
<samahui_ws> 다들 즐거운 월요일 맞이하세요
<PotatoGim> 빠른 출근...
<PotatoGim> 벌써 해버려서...
<autowiz_> 저도 출근~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-11
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 좋은 아침입니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요 이번 6월 23일에 대전에서 ‘우분투와 임베디드’를 주제로 하는 세미나인 Ubuntu Fest를 개최합니다.  자세한 사항은 아래 링크를 통해 확인하실 수 있으며, 많은 참여 바랍니다.  https://festa.io/events/36
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-12
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 화창할 화요일 입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Parliament_> 다들 조용하시네
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-13
<Brian__> hi
<Brian__> I want to know
<Brian__> what version is
<Brian__> the latest one
<bridgebot> <kimej> You say about ubuntu?
<Brian__> nyes!
<Brian__> yse
<Brian__> yes y.y
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 18.04 LTS is the latest one https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<bridgebot> <kimej> 18.04LTS
<Brian__> I am first this time
<Brian__> oh thank you
<Brian__> you Korean?
<bridgebot> <kimej> YES
<Brian__> 아
<bridgebot> <kimej> 앗
<Brian__> 힘들어요..
<Brian__> 영어 안쓰던거 쓰려니까
<Brian__> 앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Brian__> 여기 한국섭인건가..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 한국인이였던건가
<Brian__> 괜한 영어를 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Brian__> 아 어제 페럴리즈
<Brian__> 다운받고
<Brian__> 우분투 네이버에서 받았는데
<Brian__> 네이버에 뜨는게
<Brian__> 14.04인가
<Brian__> 그거라서 바로 받았드만
<Brian__> 버전이 낮다고 해서요
<Brian__> 지금
<bridgebot> <kimej> 상당히 구버전이죠
<Brian__> 우분투켜서
<Brian__> 업데이트 하는법찾아서 했드만
<Brian__> 1604되고있어요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 한번더 업데이트 하면 18.04될겁니다
<Brian__> 1604되면 또 업데이트 해!라고하면 18-4되는거군요
<Brian__> 아하
<Brian__> 묻는중에 바로 답이나왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 듣기로는 18.04.01인가 나오면 정식으로 한다고 하더라구요
<Brian__> 감사합니다.. 처음이라
<Brian__> 아항
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 페레렐즈면 아직 17.10 까지만 공식 지원을 하더라구요 18.04 는 제대로 안돌아갈거에요
<Brian__> 근데
<bridgebot> <kimej> 지금은 개발자 버전으로 업데이트 가능하다고
<Brian__> 아 그래요>
<Brian__> 페레렐즈가 아니면
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아
<Brian__> 뭐로 돌리나요>?
<Brian__> 다른방법으로도 구동이 가능한가보네용
<bridgebot> <kimej> 버츄얼 박스 쓰시면 될겁니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 페레렐즈 18.04 지원은 좀 기다려야 하고… VMWare Fusion 이나 VirtualBox 정도 선택지가 더 있긴 합니다
<Brian__> 오 그런것도 있나요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 네 셋다 가상머신입니더
<Brian__> 와.. 친구가 맥북으로 이런것좀 만져보면
<Brian__> 좋겠다고 해서 해볼려는데
<Brian__> 도통 모르니까.ㅋ.ㅋ
<Brian__> 페레렐즈가 제일 유명한건줄알고 이걸로했는데
<Brian__> 이거에 대한 이점이 있기도 한건가요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 음 맥북에서 18.04듀얼부팅 안되나요?
<Brian__> 그런거는 시도를 안해봐서 모르겠어요!
<bridgebot> <kimej> 가상머신은 프로그램처럼 돌아간다는 장점이 있죠
<Brian__> 맥북도 잘모르고 페레렐즈도 우분투도 다 몰라서 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 페러렐즈는 모르겠는데 VM Ware에서는 파일 드래그앤 드롭도 된다더라구요
<Brian__> 가상머신이 또하나의 윈도우같은 os라 하나? 그런거죠?
<Brian__> 헐 그건 왜 그리 편하데요..
<Brian__> 친구가 왜 페레렐즈를 쓰라고 한건지 모르겠넹.. 이친구 박사과정 연구원인데 믿고가고있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 가상머신은 말 그대로 OS 위에서 가상으로 컴퓨터를 만드는 기술이라서
<bridgebot> <kimej> 편리하죠
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 페레렐즈가 맥에선 젤 좋아요 성능이나 확장이나… 비싸서 문제지…
<bridgebot> <kimej> 우분투용은 무료라고 들은것 같은데
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 드래그드롭은 요즘 웬만한 가상머신 게스트 확장에 거의 다 있더군요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 페레렐즈 라이트가 리눅스 돌릴떄 무료입니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아
<Brian__> 아 그런거에요?
<Brian__> 우분투는 무료엥요
<Brian__> 이것만 무료에요 우분투 ㅎㅎ
<Brian__> 그래서 친구가 이걸로 하라한건가
<bridgebot> <kimej> 음 IRC봇이 제대로 작동 안하는것 같습니다만
<Brian__> 여기있는분들은
<Brian__> 우분투를 무슨용도로 쓰시는건가요?
<Brian__> 사실 친구가 하래서 해보고는있는데
<Brian__> 친구는 인공지능을 만드는 프로그램을 이걸로 만든다고했거든요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 연구 겸 수업용으로 쓰죠
<Brian__> 왜 연구를 이걸로해야해요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 연구라기엔 초라한 공부(?)지만...
<Brian__> 잘몰라서 여쭙는겁니다!
<bridgebot> <kimej> 꼭 그런건 아닌데
<Brian__> 말투가 안느껴지니 시비조일까봐 걱정되요
<bridgebot> <kimej> Terminal이 엄청 편리해요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 프로그래밍 할때
<Brian__> 아! 그말도 들었던거 같네요
<Brian__> 그 윈도우에서 cmd를 사용하는거랑 같은거라고? 들었던거가타요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 음 비슷한데 조금 달라요
<Brian__> 예를들어 어떤점이 다른건가요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 같은 CUI긴 한데 구조라거나 명령어라거나
<Brian__> CUI 컴퓨터인터넷IT용어대사전 용어해설 > 컴퓨터/통신 character user interface 문자 사용자 인터페이스.
<bridgebot> <kimej> Terminal에선 ls명령이 CMD에서는 dir(맞나...?)라던지
<Brian__> 블루투스였나 뭐 연결하다가 안되서 인터넷. 검색해보니 cmd만지는거 따라하다가 dir쓴적있는거같아요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 여러 개발자용 프로그램이 Bash shell(우분투의 Terminal)기반이다보니 가상 shell프로그램을 쓴다던지 프로그램 자체에서 shell을 구현해 놓았던지하는 프로그램이 많죠
<Brian__> 아하
<Brian__> 우분투가 리눅스?의 많아아아아은 프로그램중 하나인거죠?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 리눅스기반 OS죠
<bridgebot> <kimej> 프로그램이 아닙니다
<Brian__> 리눅스라는게 터미널을 쓰는거고
<Brian__> 아 os라는거군요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 네
<bridgebot> <kimej> 커널의 개념을 아실지는 모르겠지만 리눅스는 커널의 한 종류 입니다
<Brian__> 들어본적은 있는데
<Brian__> 모르겠네요
<Brian__> 리눅스라는게
<Brian__> 원래
<Brian__> 다른 원천적인 거를 따라만든건데
<Brian__> 그게 엄청비싸서
<Brian__> 리눅스를 많이 쓰게됬고
<Brian__> 리눅스가 개발되서
<bridgebot> <kimej> 네 유닉스가 그놈이죠
<Brian__> 이제는 리눅스가 더 뛰어나다
<Brian__> 아 유닉스
<Brian__> 유닉스도 하긴해야하는건가요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 음 어떤걸 하시는지는 모르겠지만
<bridgebot> <kimej> 보통은 하실 필요 없죠
<Brian__> 아하 그정도로 리눅스가 개발이 많이됬나보군요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 네 뭐
<bridgebot> <kimej> 애초에 유닉스는 거의 안쓰니까요
<Brian__> 그럼 리눅스의 많은 프로그램중에 우분투만을 고집하는 이유도 있나요?
<Brian__> 아하
<bridgebot> <kimej> 가장 대중적이죠
<Brian__> 아하
<Brian__> 음 그럼
<Brian__> 우분투만 하면되는거같구..
<Brian__> 맥에서도 아까 말씀하신
<Brian__> VMWare Fusion 이나 VirtualBox
<Brian__> 를 쓸수는 있지만
<Brian__> 페레럴즈가 맥에서 가장 잘 구동된다고 한거는
<Brian__> 이유가 있나요?
<Brian__> 아 가장잘 구동된다가 아니라
<bridgebot> <kimej> 음 그건 안써봐서 잘 모르겠네요
<Brian__> 맥에서 성능이나 '확장'이나 라고하는데
<Brian__> 확장이 뭔가요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 플러그인 같은게 아닐까 싶네요
<Brian__> 음..플러그인이라는게?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 음
<bridgebot> <kimej> 게임에서 DLC 같은거료
<Brian__> DLC 위키백과 DLC 는 다음을 가리킨다. 다운로드 가능 콘텐츠(Downloadable content) 데스크톱 리눅스 컨소시엄(Desktop Linux Consortium) 이산 로그 해독(Discrete logarithm cryptography)... 더보기
<Brian__> 으어어 점점 어려워진다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Brian__> 용어를 몰르니까 어렵네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 첫번째꺼 말씀드린거에요
<Brian__> 다운르드 가능 콘텐츠
<Brian__> 인가요?
<Brian__> 아
<bridgebot> <kimej> 네 그런 비슷한겁니다
<Brian__> 다운로드 가능 컨텐츠가 많다는 의미로 확장을 표현한건가!!!!
<Brian__> 아! 그럼 그 드래그엔 드롭?
<Brian__> 은 뭔가요?
<Brian__> 말그대루
<Brian__> 마우스로 드래그해서
<Brian__> 드롭하면 된다는 뜻같기는 한데
<Brian__> 그렇게 해서 뭘 얻을수 있는건지를 모르겠네욬 ㅋ
<Brian__> 드래그 앤드 드롭(Drag-and-drop, 끌어서 놓기)은 컴퓨터 그래픽 사용자 인터페이스 환경에서 시각적인 객체를 클릭하면서 다른 위치나 다른 가상 객체로 드래그하는 행위이다. 수많은 종류의 동작을 일으킬 수 있으며, 두 추상적 대상 사이에 다양한 종류의 연결을 만들 수 있다.  기능 동작에 한하여 모든 소프트웨어에 드래그 앤드
<bridgebot> <kimej> 드래그앤 드롭은 파일이나 프로그램을 끌어다 놓으면 옮겨지는걸 말하는겁니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 기본적으로 OS끼리는 불가능하나, 가상머신을 쓰면 올라가있는 OS가 프로그램처럼 동작하니 가능한거죠
<Brian__> 맥os의 프로그램을 가상머신인 페레렐즈에다가 옮길수 있다는 건가요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 네네
<bridgebot> <kimej> 단 OS마다 프로그램 구조가 달라서 서로 호환은 안됩니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> mac에서 ubuntu용 프로그램을 다운받아서 옮기는식으로 이용이 가능하죠
<Brian__> 음
<Brian__> 우분투 안에서 우분투용 프로그램을 다운받으면 편한거 아녜용?
<Brian__> 그안에서도 인터넷이 가능하잖아요!
<bridgebot> <kimej> 예를들면 그런게 된다는거고 코드라던지 그런것도 가능하죠
<Brian__> 코드라는게
<Brian__> 뭐죠?
<Brian__> 그 막 그 터미널에서 사용하는 명령어 같은거를
<bridgebot> <kimej> 프로그래밍 코드요
<Brian__> 아하
<Brian__> 그거를 그냥 복사해서 붙여넣기 하면 편하니까요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 넹
<Brian__> 프로그래밍 코드가
<Brian__> 막 엄청 긴거죠?
<Brian__> 막 복잡하게 써져있는
<Brian__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Brian__> 알수없는 용어들
<Brian__> 의 복합체
<bridgebot> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 뭐 그런거죠
<Brian__> 그렇군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Brian__> 그럼
<Brian__> 이쯤에서 궁금증은 거의 푼거같은데
<Brian__> 우분투를 깔기까지 나름 성공한거 같은데
<Brian__> 뭘해야할지를 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Brian__> 대체 뭘해야하죠?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 음 보통은
<bridgebot> <kimej> C나 Python프로그래밍 할때 쓰죠
<bridgebot> <kimej> 서버나
<Brian__> 그런것들을 하나하나 알려달라고 할수는 없고
<Brian__> 음
<Brian__> 접할수있는곳이 있나요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 음
<Brian__> 엥 우분투 터졌다..
<Brian__> 업뎃하고
<bridgebot> <kimej> 책을 사보시는것도 좋을듯
<Brian__> 껐다 키래서 껐다켰는데
<Brian__> 비밀번호 쳐도 안들어가져요
<Brian__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 흠
<Brian__> 뭐야 왜이뢔!
<Brian__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그건 이제 googling을...
<Brian__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Brian__> 그래야곘네여
<bridgebot> <kimej> 전 이만 갑니다ㅏㅏ
<Brian__> 감사합니다 김님!
<Brian__> 쉬세여!
<bridgebot> <kimej> 넴
<bridgebot> <tamigo> 우분투 버전명은 (몇년도.몇월달) 출시라는 의미라서 버전명만 봐도 언제나온건지 알 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 편하긴한대 몇번째 버전인지 모르죠 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-14
<bridgebot> <draco> 뭐 1년에 두개씩 나오니까...
<bridgebot> <draco> 몇번째인지 알고 싶으면 년수에 x2. LTS만 치는 사람은 년수/2 ...
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-15
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오즈님 올만이에요.^^
<lexlove> 오늘은 금요일인데 행복하지가 않아요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 내일 회사 체육행사로 7시 20분까지 출근입니다.
<autowiz> 흐어업 ㅜㅜ 엄청 일찍 출근하는군요
<autowiz> 일이있으면 새벽 3시건 4시건 출근 할 수는 있는데 체육행사때문에 일찍출근하는거 치고는 너무 빠르군요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 네. 슬퍼요~
<autowiz> 평일도 아니고 주말에 아이고 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 사원이 몇명쯤되시나요?
<lexlove> 50명인데 법인체육행사라 200명이상 모일거 같아요
<autowiz> 꽤 많군요 대형 행사이긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <jy920912> 라즈베리파이용 우분투 마테 18.04버전은 아직 안나왔나보군요 16.04 만지다가 아작나서 바꾸는김에 최신쓰려고 했는데......
<bridgebot> <praisedguy> 좋은 오후 입니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 마테 좋나요? 한번도 써본적이 없어서리…
<bridgebot> <kimej> JunHyun_Bae: 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <fmowl> Gnome2때가 그리우면 가끔씩보러갑니다. 허허
<bridgebot> <jy920912> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 그놈2기반이라 눈에 더 익어서 쓰긴 좋네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아… ‘그놈’이었군요..
<bridgebot> <jy920912> Win Api위주로 쓰느라 우분투를 잘 안건드렸었는데 php공부좀 하려고 건들다가 루트권한도 못들어가는상태....오늘저녁에 새로 시작하는 마음으로 다시 설치해야겠내요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 새마음 새뜻으로 rm -rf /를…
<bridgebot> <jy920912> 아예 os 재설치를........
<haneul_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<haneul_> Chown 으로 root:root 소유를 주고 Chmod로 권한을 설정한 파일들을
<haneul_> USB 안에만 넣으면
<haneul_> 소유 그룹은 haneul이 되고 소유자도 haneul로 변하네요
<haneul_> 이럴때는 어떻게 해야 할까요?
<lexlove> 저는 잘 모른답니다.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 아시는 분이 계셔야할텐데.  40분퇴근이라 저는 이만 물러갑니다. 죄송해요.^^
<bridgebot> <kimej> Chmod 777 * 하면 되지 않을까요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 권한문제가 아니고 소유자 이름이 바뀌는게 문제인건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> usb 파일 시스템이 FAT이라서 그런 거 같군요
<ircCloud^Seony> usb라고 해도 걍 ext4로 포맷해버리면 소유권이나 퍼미션을 설정할 수 있는데 FAT이면 그러한 정보를 저장할 수 없기 때문에 운영체제가 임의로 현재 usb를 마운트한 유저로 권한을 설정해주는 것 뿐입니다...
<haneul_> ircCloud^Seony: 아하 그렇군요
<haneul_> 제 상황은 안드로이드 스마트폰에 올려둘 펌웨어를 취미삼아 윈도우즈로 개발하는데 여기에 넣어줘야 하는 파일에 소유권과 소유그룹을 root로 정하고 777로 퍼미션을 줘야합니다...
<haneul_> 그래서 제 우분투 노트북에다 USB로 파일을 옮겨서 권한과 소유자를 설정하고 도로 윈도우즈로 옮겨서
<haneul_> 포팅하는데 넣으면 되지 않을까 하고 막연하게 생각하고 있었는데
<haneul_> 이런건 어려울까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 파일시스템 확인해보시구요 만약 FAT32라면 어차피 FAT에는 그러한 정보를 저장할 수 있는 파일시스템이 아니기 때문에 소유권이고 퍼미션이고를 아예 줄 수가 없어요
<haneul_> 파일 시스템 FAT32 맞아요. 그러면 포맷을 해야 할텐데 어떤 파일링 시스템으로 포맷을 해야하나요?
<haneul_> ext4는 윈도우에서 인식이 안될텐데...;
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 리눅스에서 개발하신다면 ext4로 하시면 좋은데, 문제는 윈도우에서 개발하시죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 USB를 리눅스에 연결했을 때 그냥 root로 마운트하면 되지않을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 소유자가 자동으로 root로 될테니...
<haneul_> 아하 그런 방식도 있겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> usb 꽂으면 자동으로 마운트 되긴하는데, 걍 터미널 열고 루트로 언마운트했다가 다시 마운트 하면 될 거에요
<haneul_> 혹시 루트로 마운트 하는 명령어를 좀 알려주실수 있으실까요 ;; ^.,^
<ircCloud^Seony> 마운트 되어있는 디바이스 보는 방법은 아세요?
<haneul_> 아뇨 ㅜㅜ...
<ircCloud^Seony> mount 명령어를 치면 현재 연결되어있는 모든 저장장치의 목록을 보여주는데요,
<haneul_> 넵
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 중에서 /dev/sdb2 뭐 이런 식으로 시작하는 이름 중에서 type FAT를 찾아보셔서
<ircCloud^Seony> 앞에 적힌 이름이 디바이스 이름이거든요
<haneul_> 되어 있네요
<haneul_> 어라
<ircCloud^Seony> umount /dev/???? 해서 언마운트 하셨다가 다시 mount /dev/???? 하시면 됩니다.
<haneul_> 아 슬래시 치면 IRC 명령어로 인식하는구나 ㅎㅎ... /dev/sdb1 이에요.
<haneul_> sudo umount 하고 sudo mount 하면
<haneul_> root로 마운트 하게 되는건가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그럼 umount /dev/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ircCloud^Seony> 이렇게 하시면 /mnt에 마운트 될 거에요
<haneul_> 넵 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 루트로 전환하셔서 실행하셔야죠
<ircCloud^Seony> sudo -i 하신다음 하세요
<haneul_> 네 ㅎㅎ
<haneul_> 말씀해주신대로 해서 이제 다 루트로 설정되었는데
<haneul_> chmod 4755 파일명dms
<haneul_> 은
<haneul_> 명령을 허용하지 않는다고 뜨네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 당연히 안되겠죠... 아마 편안한 개발을 위해 저장장치를 따로 쓰시는 걸 추천해드립니다...
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실상 리눅스 운영체제에서 돌아갈 핵심을 윈도우에서 개발하시겠다는 부분부터가 애로사항의 시작이라... 우분투에서 개발하시는 것도 고려해보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스에서 윈도우 프로그램 개발하는 사람 없듯... ㅎㅎ
<jayden> 안녕하세요 ~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-16
<bridgebot> <ironbone778> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <ironbone778> 계신분 있나요?
<soon> 안녕하세요
<soon> 저기요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-06-17
<soyeomul> 안냐세여 폰이어요
<soyeomul> 폰이어요
<soyeomul> 폰이어서 오타 만네요 제송
<soyeomul> gnome 도 gimp도 gitlab 하지만 전 아직 못 이사했네여
<soyeomul> 송아지 설사가 갑자기 늘어나서요
<soyeomul> 일주일 두번꼴로 수의사 왕진옵니다
<soyeomul> 진단킷으로 검사해보니 로타바이러스가 많다고하네요 송아지 설사 주원인으로요
<soyeomul> 이러니 깃헙 깃랩 만질 여유가 안생기네여
<soyeomul> 삼일 안에 친구 양파밭 수확하고 로타리치고 모심고 보리짚도 날려야하구요
<soyeomul> 이래저래 시골 농촌 진짜 빡세여
<soyeomul> 빡세여ㅠ
<soyeomul> 이래저래 하여간 현재 111두 입니다 부지런히 열심히 소 키울께요!!!
<soyeomul> 나중에 또 뵐께여 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 좀 있음 독일과 멕시코 축구한대서 대기중입니다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 좀전에 깃랩으로 이사했습니다
<soyeomul> 깃헙 계정 폭파를 하는방법을 몰라서 그냥 깃헙 자료들은 그대로 놔두었네요
<soyeomul> 깃헙에서 깃랩 자료 이전하는법 나와있던데 복잡해서 좌충우돌했네요
<soyeomul> 깃랩 접속해서 로그인할때 깃헙 계정으로 로그인해서 새로운 프로젝트 맹글기란 클릭하여서
<soyeomul> 상단에 "임포트" 메뉴를 찾아서 클릭하여 깃헙에서 임포트를 선택한 후에
<soyeomul> "모두 다 임포트"를 클릭하니깐 즉시 모든 자료들을 자동으로 옮기더라구요
<soyeomul> 한 5분 걸렸네요
<soyeomul> 깃랩 비밀번호 다시 셋팅하구요 웹에서 접속할때는 이메일과 비밀번호로 로그인합니다
<soyeomul> ssh 는 안씁니다 농부가 ssh 까진 필요치 않아서요
<soyeomul> 좀 이따가 축구나 바야겠네여
<soyeomul> 다들 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <joekim> help channel  이 없어서 여기에 질문드립니다. 혹시 slack 에서 한글 안되는 현상... 저만그런가요?
<bridgebot> <joekim> (ibus 를 사용중이고 배포판은 18.04 입니다.)
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그뭐냐 snap으로 설치하면 안된다고 들었습니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 데비안 패키지 (*.deb) 로 설치 하시면 작동 할겁니다
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-10
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 월요일 아침 인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 어제 sudo apt-get update 후에 apt-get upgrade 를 실시했었어요
<soyeomul> 18.04.1 에서 18.04.2 로 올라갔습니다
<soyeomul> 겉모습이 변한게 없는데 딱 하나 이맥스 창 크기가 바뀐거 같아서
<lexlove_> 소여물님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 판번호를 보니깐 26.1 에서 26.2 로 바뀌어진...
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~~~
<soyeomul> 깐돌 설사 치료하고 아침에 수정 한마리 하고 저녁에 또 수정 한마리 합니다
<soyeomul> 정신없는 하루
<soyeomul> 어제 어미소 번식우 비육사에서 번식사로 3마리 옮기고 트랙터로 밧줄에 매달아 끌어서 옮겼어요
<lexlove_> 저도 일은 밀려있는데 졸리고 배고파요.
<soyeomul> 아... 그럴뗀 커피 한잔~
<soyeomul> 덩달아 저도 커피를...
<soyeomul> 일단 슝~
<lexlove_> 커피를 끊었어요.
<soyeomul> 엇
<lexlove_> 커피 마시고 싶어지네요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 커피 대신 녹차나...
<soyeomul> 둥글레차...
<lexlove_> 차를 저만 마시는지 다 떨어졌어요. >.<
<lexlove_> 제가 사다놓은 메밀차만 있어요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 메밀차... 이건 첨 들어봅니다
<soyeomul> 신기한 차;;;
<lexlove_> 고소한 차입니다. 열 많으신 분께 좋아요.
<soyeomul> 오
<lexlove_> 성질이 차다고 해요
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 농협 연쇄점에 알아바야것어요 메일차...
<lexlove_> 마트에 가시면 녹차 옆에 얌전히 있을겁니다.
<soyeomul> 커피 저도끈어려 애쓰고 잇는중이라 대체제로 차를..
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 녹차옆에;;;
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<lexlove_> 연쇄점!!! 오랜만에 들어봐요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎ 시골이라...
<soyeomul> 5일장도 섭니다
<soyeomul> 평해는 2/7
<soyeomul> 후포 3/8
<lexlove_> 여기도 그러합니다. 여기는 1/6
<soyeomul> 오!!!
<soyeomul> 동네가 어디신지..
<soyeomul> 1/6 이라...
<soyeomul> 머찌네염
<lexlove_> 회사가 전남 광양시 광양읍에 있어요
<lexlove_> 읍!!!
<SIMPLISM> 연쇄점이 뭔가요? 면세점 비슷한건가요?;;;;
<soyeomul> 아그럼 광양읍이 5일장 1/6
<soyeomul> 오 심플리즘님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 그 므다냐 농협에서 운영하는 마트? 그런거라는 느낌.. 정확한 의미는 잘 몰라요~
<lexlove_> 농협연쇄점=농협하나로마트
<SIMPLISM> soyeomul: 하나로마트 아닌가요?
<SIMPLISM> 아..ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 시골 살면 마커다~~~~ 농협 카드 쓰기에 연쇄점에서 물건 사면 적립이 되는데 그걸 현금으로도 바꿀 수 있어서 좋더라구요
<soyeomul> 적립 == 포인트적립
<soyeomul> 한때... 쌓인 포인트가 16만원이어서 그걸 현금으로 농협에서 바꾼적이 있었어요
<soyeomul> 신분증 통장 도장 요렇게 3개를 들고 가면 해주더라구여
<soyeomul> 그러다가 기찬아서 나중엔 그 포인트로 다시 물건을 사고...
<soyeomul> 소를 키우는데 송아지 설사로 걱정이 되면 더 큰 걱정거리가 생겨서 그 이전의 걱정거리가 사라지는 마법을 경험했어요
<soyeomul> 걱정을 또다른 걱정으로 방어하는...
<soyeomul> 그렇게 흘러가네유 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 이메일 확인하러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-11
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <codud2003> 안녕하세여~!
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-12
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요. ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 잠시 머좀 하느라 챗창 늦게 밨네요;;;
<soyeomul> 최환진님이 구현한 ibus-hangul 서라운드므시기를 좀 테스트 해보려고 삽질했는데,,,
<soyeomul> 한영 전환이 안되어서 잠시 손놓고 있어요
<soyeomul> github 소스코드 전체를 크롬북에 내려받아서 ./configure; make; make install
<soyeomul> 같은걸 직접 해서 겨우 빌드했는데...
<soyeomul> 저걸 설정하는걸 몰라서 헤메다 gg 쳤씁니다
<soyeomul> 음... 그냥 우분투 공식 패키지에 있는 ibus-hangul 은 apt-get install 로 설치후에 이것저것 만지니깐 한영전환이 되고 한글도 써지더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 제가 설정을 잘 못해서 그런가하고 일단은 쉬고있어요
<soyeomul> 혹시... 최환진님이 새로 구현한 서라운드머시기 테스트 해보신분 계세요?
<soyeomul> ibus-hangul
<soyeomul> https://github.com/libhangul/ibus-hangul/issues/69#issuecomment-449636995
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 최환진님은 과거 kldp 에서 krisna 라는 닉을 썼었어요 people.kldp.org/~krisna 지금은 사라졌지만 피플
<soyeomul> 그때에 그랫으나님으로 마아악 닉을 장난스레 부르고 했었는데...
<soyeomul> 그당시 hanirc 에서...
<soyeomul> 참 시간이 많이 지났네요~
<soyeomul> 나비가 한창일때였는데... 10년이 넘었네요,,,
<soyeomul> apt-get install 을 할때에... ldconfig 를 내부적으로 호출하는지요,,, 저게 몬지 모르겠지만,,,
<soyeomul> apt-get install 을 했을땐 ibus-hangul 이 제대로 작동하고,,, 제가 수동으로 빌드했을땐 ibus-hangul 이 안먹히는걸 보고 믄가가 있다라는 느낌을 받았는데요...
<soyeomul> make install 후에 ldconfig 나 ldd 같은 명령어로 믄가를 더 만져주어야 하는가가 쟁점입니다
<soyeomul> 음 잠시 재접할께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> ibus 다시 살펴봤씁니다
<soyeomul> ibus-setup 이란 명령어로 ibus-hangul 을 ibus 에 입력기로 추가를 하는건데...
<soyeomul> apt-get 으로 설치한 ibus-hangul 은 추가가 되는데,,,
<soyeomul> 소스코드를 수동으로 빌드한것은 ibus-setup 으로 추가가 안되더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 지금까지 한영전환이 안되었던건데...
<soyeomul> 이걸 이제 잡으러 가야것어요 어데서부터 무엇을 손대야 할지를...
<soyeomul> 지금 이 한글은 이맥스 자체 한글입력기입니다
<soyeomul> 음 apt-get 으로 설치된 ibus-hangul 과 수동으로 빌드한 ibus-hangul 설치된 경로가 좀 다르네요
<soyeomul> apt-get 은 /usr
<soyeomul> 수동빌드는 /usr/local
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 저 경로를 어디에 알려주어야 할까요...
<soyeomul> ibus-setup 에다가...
<soyeomul> ibus 설정 파일이 있나요..
<soyeomul> 음...... 심볼링 링크를걸고 일단 다시 테스트해볼께요
<soyeomul> 아 안되네여
<soyeomul> 수동빌드는 ibus engine list 에 안뜹니다 아.....................
<soyeomul> ibus 자체도 수동으로 함께 빌드해야 하나바요
<soyeomul> 믄가 일이 커지는...
<soyeomul> 음.... 패키지로 먼저 설치하고 바이너리 파일만 바꿔치기 해볼까요... 믄가......... 희망이
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> http://event.ubuntu-kr.org/2019/06/11/Q2-seoul-seminar.html  이벤트가 등록 되었습니다.
<soyeomul> 오 가이님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 잠시 재접합니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 :)
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 서울쪽 행사 오랜만에 하는군요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 대표선출도 완료 되었으니, 단두대에 올려야죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 바이너리 덮어씌웠습니다
<soyeomul> 그리고 테스트...
<soyeomul> 잘 됩니다
<soyeomul> 음... 믄가 더 심오한것을 하려면 이전 apt-get 으로 설치한것과 비교를 해야하는데
<soyeomul> 빡시네여
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30002&p=128452#p128452
<soyeomul> 일단 안도의 한숨을...
<soyeomul> ibus-hangul 쓰시면서 오류가 나는 프로그램 제보 받습니다.
<soyeomul> 테스트 위함입니다. 현재... 서라운드 패치된 ibus-hangul 설치된 상태에서 한번 테스트 해보려구요.
<soyeomul> 지금까지 firefox/gnome-terminal/천둥새/리브레오피스 까지만 테스트 했습니다
<soyeomul> 모두 잘 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 혹시 잘 안되는 거 있으면 챗창에 남겨주시면 제가 나중에 테스트 한번 해려구요
<soyeomul> 제 우분투에는 아직 크롬브라우저가 안깔려있네요 음...
<soyeomul> 크롬os 가 함께 있어서 우분투엔 깔 필요성을 못 느꼈는데... 크롬os 는 또 한글입력기가 다른거라서...
<soyeomul> 크롬os 자체 입력기는 참 신기합니다
<soyeomul> 하여간 한글 잘 써집니다
<soyeomul> 음... ibus-hangul 크롬브라우저에서 페이스북 댓글 달때에 문제가 있다는 글타래가 페이스북에 있네요
<soyeomul> 혹시 저 문제가 없으신 분 계시나요?
<soyeomul> 제가 크롬브라우저도 안껄려있고
<soyeomul> 히오로님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 페이스북 계정도 2년전에 지워버렸거등요
<soyeomul> 크롬이 중요한 포인트 같은데...
<soyeomul> 우사에 중간동 구조 변경하고 거름 치고나면 페이스북 크롬브라우저 ibus-hangul 한번 테스트 해바야것어요
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 저녁요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 곧 폰 제출해야 하네요 쩝
<soyeomul> 영빈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아 마따 군인신분이셨죠~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 네 병사라 시간 되면 폰을 내야 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아흐 다롱디리
<soyeomul> 우분투 크롬 브라우저 테스트 중입니다
<soyeomul> 한글 입력기는 ibus-hangul
<soyeomul> 조으네여
<soyeomul> 깔끔
<soyeomul> 최환진님 그랫으나님 많이 신경쓰신거 같아요
<soyeomul> 좀 전에 페이스북 가서 계정이 없어서 찾기에서 "한글" "입력기" 두 단어로 검색을 헸어요
<soyeomul> 므 글자가 이상하게 조합된다는 소문 저에겐 일어나지 않더라구요
<soyeomul> 아주 그냥 이 판번호 서라운드 므시기로 그냥 밀어붙였음 좋겠네요
<soyeomul> 글자 조합되는거 다 보입니다
<soyeomul> 깔끔 아 깔끔!
<soyeomul> 영빈님은 폰으로 접속하셨나바여~
<soyeomul> 저녁 콜라나 한잔 할까바여~
<soyeomul> 음냐~
<soyeomul> 글고보니 점호시간이 9시 45분쯤이었나... 10시쯤이었나 아고 기억이 아주
<soyeomul> 오래되어 가물가물
<soyeomul> 버전 74.0.3729.169(공식 빌드) Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 18.04 (64비트)
<soyeomul> 크롬 브라우저 판번호였어요~
<soyeomul> 크롬 종료합니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> bionic
<soyeomul^bionic> 우분투 이맥스에서 재접했습니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 페이스북 크롬 ibus-hangul 이슈는 이미 최환진님이 해결하셨더라구요 방금 발견했씁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> https://github.com/libhangul/ibus-hangul/issues/42#issuecomment-389350626
<soyeomul^bionic> 자바 프로그램에서도 다 해결보셨넹,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 음~ 그럼 서라운딩 패치만 좀 더 피드백 받으면 되겠군영
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래도 직접 눈으로 확인위하야... 페이스북 계정 다시 만들었습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 우분투 페이스북에 댓글을 달기위하야 시도중입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 관리자 승인이 필요하네요 그룹가입.
<soyeomul^bionic> 음...
<soyeomul^bionic> 페이스북 게시물 만들기에서
<soyeomul^bionic> 황병희님 무슨 생각을 하고 계신가요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 그곳에 한글 입력을 할때에...
<soyeomul^bionic> 파여폭스 ibus-hangul 문제없음.
<soyeomul^bionic> 크롬 브라우저 ibus-hangul 문제 발생하네요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 크롬 브라우저에서 자모가 분리되는 현상이 발생합니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> ibus-hangul 좀 더 정확히 세팅을 해보고 다시 도전해볼께요.
<soyeomul^bionic> ./autogen.sh 를 할때에... --prefix=/usr 로 놓고 빌드를 해바야것어요 기본값은 /usr/local 이더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 내일 아침 어미소 한마리 수정하는데... 우어어
<soyeomul^bionic> 재접합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 크롬 브라우저 + 페이스북(황병희님 무슨 생각하고 계신가요?) + ibus-hangul(서라운딩)
<soyeomul> 한글 자모 분리되네요
<soyeomul> preedit mode = none 인데도 한글 자모 계속 분리됩니다.
<soyeomul> 파여폭스는 한글 입력 정상적으로 되더라구요.
<soyeomul> 그럼 이건 아 크롬 문제인가바요;;;
<soyeomul> 아님... 페이스북 문제일수도... 믄가 과도한 웹페이지 스크립트
<soyeomul> 아 다시보니 파여폭스에선 정상 입력되므로 크롬 브라우저 문제겠구나;;;
<soyeomul> 와따가따 하네여
<soyeomul> 우어어
<soyeomul> 크롬 브라우저 지웁니다.
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 움... 크롬OS 에서도 페이스북에 아까 그 페이지 (황병희님은 무슨생각 하고 계신가요?) 에서
<soyeomul> 한글 자모 분리됩니다...
<soyeomul> 그럼... 이건 결론 났네요. 크롬 팀에서 이 페이스북 한글 입력 문제를 함께 생각해줘야...
<soyeomul> 크롬 문제 확정.
<soyeomul> 음 문제가 믄지 결론 나니깐 이제 잘 수 있는..
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 새벽에 깨어있으니 상쾌 하고 조용하고 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오즈님 잠 없는 건 참 부럽네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 살이찌니 점점 잠이 많아져서 문제입니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 좀만 자고 출근해야겠어요 ㅜㅜ  이따가 뵙겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<groudon_> 잘 모르겠지만 libhangul문제 것 같아요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-13
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 :)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<MisterJay> 안녕하세요!
<MisterJay> 우분투를 접한지 얼마 안된 엔지니어인데 잘 안되는게 있어서 여쭤보러 왔습니다.
<autowiz> 네~ 편하게 물어보시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 울트라 해커 렉스님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<MisterJay> SS
<lexlove_> 앗~
<lexlove_> 어제 직원들과 술을 마셨는데 너무 많이 마셔서 하루종일 고생하다가 결국 조퇴하네요.
<lexlove_> 진즉 조퇴할걸 후회되네요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 으어~ 신나게 맛있게 드셨나봅니다 ㅎㅎ  그러게요 어짜피 같은 조퇴일텐데 ㅜㅜ
<MisterJay> SSH로 접속해서 연결된 웹캠을 동작시키고 있는데요. 됬다가 안됬다가 동작이 불안해서요 ㅠㅠ 원인을 도저히 모르겠네요.
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요? 질문이 빈약합니다 ㅠㅠ 좀 더 구체적인...환경 등
<MisterJay> 코드는 파이썬으로 작성해서 간단하게 opencv로 연결된 장치 불러와서 화면에 보여주는 코드입니다
<autowiz> 됐다 안됐다 하는게 어떤 동작인지 설명이 필요합니다. 전체 구조도 설명이 필요하구요 ㅎㅎ
<MisterJay> 아 넵! webcam은 로지텍 bro 4k를 사용하고 전체 구조는 단순하게 /dev/video0를 읽어서 imshow로 화면에 띄우는것만 확인하는 코드입니다.
<autowiz> (화면이라면 웹화면인가요? , A:ssh client , B:ssh-server + webcam + python 이런 구조이신가요? )
<MisterJay> 아뇨 띄워지는 화면은 단순 모니터고 ssh -X username@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 이렇게 그냥 어드레스로 다이렉트로 접속하고 있습니다.
<MisterJay> 그리고 접속한 후 python testcode.py 이렇게 걍 터미널로 접속한 서버에 작성된 코드를 실행하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 파이쎤 실행하면 seamless 창이 하나 떠서 거기 웹캠 화면이 보여지는 방식이 맞으신가요?ㅓ
<MisterJay> 네 맞습니다. 그리고 동작이 불안하다는 건
<MisterJay> 코드를 반복 실행하게 되면 V4L: can't open camera by index 0 이런 식으로 장치파일을 읽어오지 못하는 경우가 발생하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 반복 실행이라는게 동시에 여러개를 실행하신건가요? 아니면 종료를 하고 다시 실행하신건가요?
<MisterJay> 종료를 하고 다시 실행했습니다. ssh 접속은 유지한 상태에서요.
<SIMPLISM> MisterJay : ssh로 접속하지 않고... 그 웹캠이 설치된 서버에서 실행해보고 불안정한지 테스트를 먼저 해보는게 좋을 것 같은데요
<MisterJay> 혹시 웹캠이 설치된 서버에 그래픽 드라이버를 설치 안했는데 이게 영향을 미칠수도 있을까요?
<MisterJay> 그리고 웹캠이 설치된 서버에서 다시 실험해보겠습니다.
<SIMPLISM> 어차피 forwardX로 전송받는거면 그래픽 드라이버랑은 무관할 것 같은데요 ㅎ; 아예 안되는건 보통 자체적인 문제인데.. 불안정한 이슈를 보이는 경우는 보통 네트워크 구간인 경우가 개인적으론 많았어서...
<autowiz> 웹캠 드라이버 문제인경우도 있을 수 있다는거 같습니다. 아니면 동시에 열수 는 없는건데 전에 프로세스가 남아있는건 아닌지도 봐야겠네요
<autowiz> 서버는 어떤 모델인가요? 그냥 PC 인가요?
<MisterJay> 로지텍 bro가 우분투 전용 드라이버를 따로 지원을 안해서 웹캠 드라이버는 v4l2를 사용하고 있습니다.
<MisterJay> 네 서버는 범용 PC라고 보시면 됩니다. 커스텀을 가하기는 했는데 딱히 특별한 스펙은 아닙니다.
<MisterJay> 아.... 웹캠을 장착한 서버에서 확인을 해봤는데... 거기가 문제가 있네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 오~ 심플리 즘. ㅋ
<jason_KR> Mister Jay: 문제라면 무슨 문제였어요?
<autowiz> 정확히는 모르겠는데 GUI 화면 쓰는것들은 X11 포워딩 해도 서버쪽에 X11 서버 상태의 영향이 있는거 같기도 했었습니다.
<autowiz> 해상도는 얼마로 하신건가요? ( USB 케이블을 혹시 연장하시면 전압이 떨어져서 연결이 됐다 말았다 할 수 있습니다 )
<autowiz> 마찬가지로 메인보드 USB 출력 전압/전류가 딸리면 (간혹 서버들이 좀 그런경우가 있어서)  장치가 오동작 하기도 합니다.
<autowiz> 참 이럴때 좀 답답하긴 합니다. 뭔가 찾으신거 같긴 한데 뭐가 문제였는지는 말씀을 안해주시니 ㅎㅎ
<MisterJay> 잠깐 자리를 비워서 ㅠ
<MisterJay> 메인보드 USB 출력 문제를 생각해보기도 했는데 동일한 스펙 장비에 웹캠을 다이렉트로 연결해서 사용하고 있어서 일단 지금 테스트 중인 PC는 파워가 원인은 아닐꺼라고 예상하고 있습니다.
<MisterJay> USB 연장 또한 같은 이유로 하지않고 있고 해야되는 경우가 발생하면 안정성을 위해서 리피터를 사용하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 혹시 여러대를 동시에 작업 하고 계시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<MisterJay> 아뇨 동일 스팩의 PC를 비슷한 방식으로 운용중입니다. 대신 ssh 및 더미 모니터로 사용 중이 아니라
<MisterJay> 다이렉트로 웹캠을 연결해서 사용중이고요
<autowiz> 디버깅 하기엔 좋은 환경이시네요 ㅎㅎ
<MisterJay> 어떻게 보면 기존에 구성된 시스템을 업그레이드하는 중이라서 ㅎㅎ
<MisterJay> 안녕하세요 아까 webcam 질문했던 젋은이입니다.
<MisterJay> 결국 웹캠을 연결하는
<MisterJay> PC자체가 문제가 있는것 같다고 판단이 됬네요 ㅠㅠ
<MisterJay> 다들 도와주셔서 감사했습니다!
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-14
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 흐린 하루 입니다.
<soyeomul> 농장에서 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 안넝하세요^
<lexlove_> 안넝합니다~
<soyeomul> 오늘 번식사 중간동 담벼락 포크레인으로 시원하게 허물었어요
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 폰이라 오타 마나요 ㅠ
<lexlove_> 매일 바쁘시네요
<lexlove_> 귀여워서 따라해봤습니다. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 거럼 꺼내야 하는데 차가 진입로가 너무 좁아서 우사 구조 변경중입니다
<soyeomul> 구조변경 끝나면 거름 치러구요
<soyeomul> 아후 점심먹으러 가야하는디 쓰레기가 타고있어서 자리 못 뜨네여
<lexlove_> 농장이 일이 많다고 듣긴 했는데 소여물님 일하시는 거 들어보면 끝이 없는거 같네요
<soyeomul> 아흐 다롱디리
<soyeomul> 기한이 있는 일이 있고 기한이 없는 일이 있는데
<soyeomul> 기한이 있는일은 좀 빡세여
<soyeomul> 시간에 쫓기듯해야하니..
<lexlove_> 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 날씨도 바야하구여 비오면 모든작업이 중단
<soyeomul> 소화기로 불끄고 밥먹으러 가야것어요
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 수거여~~~~~
<lexlove_> 얼른 식사하세요
<autowiz> 아참 렉스님 오늘은 속은 괜찮으세요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 오즈님 오늘은 살거 같아요. ㅎ
<lexlove_> 당분간 술은 못마시겠어요
<autowiz> 한번 열심히 먹고 나면 몇주는 술 생각 안나긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/raw/master/20190614_133428.jpg
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/raw/master/20190614_144805.jpg
<soyeomul> 오늘 공사 현장
<soyeomul> 입니다
<soyeomul> 점심먹고 왛어요
<soyeomul> 잠시 쉬었다가 다음 일 하려구요~
<soyeomul> 친구가 포크레인으로 사람힘으로하면 열흘 걸릴일을 10분만에 해결해주었어요
<autowiz> 포크레인이 좋긴 좋군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넨넌 포크레인 짱^^
<soyeomul> 울진도 비가 오려는지 먹구름 몰러옵니다
<soyeomul> 어따 일하러갑니다 모두 수거여~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-15
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 토요일 아침 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> gtk 쓰는 irc 프로그램 있나요?
<soyeomul^bionic> ibus-hangul(수동빌드) 테스트 해보고 싶네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 음 hexchat 이 gtk 엿네요;;
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 한글이 잘 되네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 헥스챗에서 한글이 잘 보이는가의 여부 테스트중...
<soyeomul> 오 보입니다
<soyeomul> ibus-hangul(수동빌드)에서 한영 전환 자판을 CTRL+SPACE 로 지정해두고 사용중입니다
<soyeomul> .
<soyeomul> 글자를 좀 더 키웠어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 홀로 테스트 중...
<soyeomul^hexchat> 잘 되니 이건 지울께요
<soyeomul^hexchat> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> hi
<soyeomul> 가나다
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 한글
<soyeomul> 여기서도 되네요
<soyeomul> 그래서 접속 끊습니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 좀 전에 weechat 이엇어요;
<jason_KR> weechat 쓰기 편하죠?
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 오오
<soyeomul^bionic> 재준님 안ㄴ녕ㅎ세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 제가 접속이 살아있나요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 헤깔리는...
<soyeomul^bionic> weechat 처음에 /server irc.freenode.net
<soyeomul^bionic> 이게 안먹혀서 한참 해매었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 근데 한글 입력과 출력이 되는걸 보고 오오오! 했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 좋더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 근데 다시 이맥스로 복귀했습니다
<jason_KR> 예, 좋습니다. irc 의 R.F.C 에 충실한...
<soyeomul^bionic> 그럼 재준님도 weechat 사용한적 있으신가보네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 혹시 지금도 사용하시고 계신지요~
<jason_KR> irssi 고질적인 한글 문제를 극복 못하고 weechat을 줄곧 몇년 썼는데, 지금은 off-line 시간에도 저장해 놓은 글을 보여주는 기능땜에 ircCloud 에 안착했어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 넵^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 이제 저 가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 주말요~~~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2019-06-16
<soyeomul> 혹시 ibus-hangul 구글크롬으로 우분투에서 페이스북 쓰시는분 계신지요
<soyeomul> 참 드문 조합이지만... 구글크롬+페이스북+ibus-hangul 은 ... 힘드네요
<soyeomul> 파여폭스는 괜찮은데 구글크롬만 ibus-hangul 로 페이스북에서 한글 입력이 깨집니다
<soyeomul> 구글크롬+나비 로 페이스북에서 한글입력은 정상적으로 되는걸 봤어요
<soyeomul> 테스트 좀 전에 했거등요
<soyeomul> 그럼 이건 구글크롬 문제로 봐야 하는거 맞나요?
<soyeomul> ibus-hangul 이 기본입력기라서 가능한한 ibus-hangul 을 기본입력기 답게 좀 더 안정적인 신뢰를 주고 싶어요 사람들에게...
<soyeomul> 파여폭스에서 한글입력이 페이스북 정상적으로 되는걸 보고서 아 이건 크롬에 문제가 있다라고 생각했는데
<soyeomul> 나비에선 또 한글이 입력되는걸 보고서 므지 므지 아 아아아 머리가 띵!~
<soyeomul> 해집니다...
<soyeomul> 기본입력기인 ibus-hangul 살리고 nabi 는 이제 보내주어야겠어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 방금... libhangul 수동빌드해서 ibus-hangul 과 연동후 구글크롬으로 페이스북 갔습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 한글입력 테스트 해봤는데 실패했습니다. 여전히 한글 자모가 막 사라지거나 순서가 바뀌고 엉킵니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 크롬은 안되나바요 페이스북...
<soyeomul^bionic> 므 맛있는거 없나요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 갑자기 배고프네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 으따따 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-08
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> It's time too earlier!! G'morming ^^
<foxmask> i'm up since 6h15
<foxmask> it's early but it's more safe for public transport as there is not so many people
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-09
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오후에 인사드려요
<soyeomul> 음력 설날 이후로 처음으로 서울 딸랑구 ㅂ고 왔네요
<soyeomul> 아따 너무 올만에 갔더니 딸램들이 제가 누구냐고 엄마에게 확인합니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 엄마가 아빠야 라고 알려주어서 가족 인증 되었네요
<soyeomul> 한강공원 망원지구에서 오전 대략 1시간 놀고 얼집 데려다주고 그리고 다시 울진 내려왔어요
<soyeomul> 쏘렌토 세라모다가 고장나서 시동 못걸어서 카센타 맡겨두고 짐차 현대 포타 타고 서울까지 운전했는데
<soyeomul> 신세경입니다 쏘렌토 보다 더 빨리 서울 도착하고 더 빨리 울진 도착했네요
<soyeomul> 이거이 무슨 조화인지 몰건네요
<soyeomul> 아따따 밀린 소여물 일지 쓰고 이제 숨돌리것네요
<soyeomul> 모두 더위 조심합시다아아앙~~~ 아~~~
<soyeomul> 으아 더워서 먼저 갑니다,,, 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 5 4 3 2 1 0 0 0 0 \0 ;;;
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-10
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<GGOBP> 안녕하세요 ㅎ 일이 바빠서 오랜만에 들어오내요
<GGOBP> 요즘 영어과ㅇ
<GGOBP> 요즘 영어과외 받으면서 영어이름을 지었는데 alfred입니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-11
<soyeomul> 꿥ㄱ
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 비가 내렸어요 어제밤에요
<soyeomul> 그리고 오늘은 그쳤어요
<soyeomul> 다들 더위 잘 지내고 계신지요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. 모처럼 서로 온라인일 때 인사합니다.
<Jason-KR> 서울 다녀 갔다고요?!!
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 넵!!!
<soyeomul> 서울 뎅겨왓어요
<soyeomul> 짐차 현대 포타 타고 댕겨왔어요!
<soyeomul> 온 차체에 흙덩이 묻었는데
<soyeomul> 다행이 경찰이 안잡았어요
<soyeomul> 진짜 백미는 서울 마포구 서교동에서 아이들 태우고 얼집(강동구 암사동)까지 가는거였는데 보조석 안전벨트가 작동하지 않아서 그냥 갔어요 사살... 운전했지요
<soyeomul> 아무일 없었어요
<soyeomul> 가족의 품이 너무 좋았네요
<soyeomul> 이거 완저이 군대 휴가 느낌이었네요 이산가족 상봉이나
<Jason-KR> 어휴~ 바퀴, 차체 오염보다 (노후차라면 배출가스가 문제) 그보다 더 문제는 안전띠 였는데...ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 마자요 문제가 한두가지가 아니었어요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 다음엔 쏘렌토 끌고 갈께요
<soyeomul> 덕분에 포타로도 서울 구경했다는거 일기장에 적었네요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 그리고 노후차라면 배출가스는 사진으로 자동 찍혀요. (교통경찰 적발 보다...)
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 글쿤요
<soyeomul> 만약 찍혀서 범칙금 날아오면 인생 조은 경험했다칠께요~ 우어어어
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/-/raw/master/%EC%86%90%EB%B3%8F%EC%A7%9A%EC%9E%91%EC%97%85/IMG_20200122_111643.jpg
<soyeomul> 저게 소야물 포타 사진이어요
<soyeomul> 아 글구 재난지원금 탔어요~
<soyeomul> 울진군 평해읍 사무소에 가서 신청했는데 세대주가 어머니 그래서 제가 위임장 작성후 신청했어요
<soyeomul> 어머니와 제꺼 총 60만원 나왔는데,,, 쏘렌토 세라모다 고치는데 거의 80% 써버렸네요
<soyeomul> 세라모다 + 브레이크 수리
<Jason-KR> 114
<soyeomul> 어뜨 114는 어떤 의미일까요
<soyeomul> 고뻡님 어소세여~~~~
<soyeomul> 이야~ ipv6 주소네여~~~
<soyeomul> 어느 동네 거주하시길래 v6 주소일까나요
<soyeomul> 머찌네요!
<soyeomul> 한동안 파이썬 코딩 안했더니... 파이썬 문법이 와따가따 하네여
<soyeomul> int a = {1,};
<soyeomul> 이러다가 갑자기
<soyeomul> int(a)
<soyeomul> 라는 파이썬 문법 보고 놀랬어요
<soyeomul> 저게 먼 의미인가 한참 생각했었어요 아침에요
<soyeomul> 그리고 한참후에야 아 저게 파이썬 문법이였구나 하고 탄식 한발!
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 코딩도 밥묵듯이 숨쉬듯이 아니하면 잊어먹는구나라는걸 또 다시 깨닥고
<soyeomul> 아따 손가락이 저리네여
<Jason-KR> 114= 제가 통화중
<Jason-KR> 마소 윈도에서 autohotkey 가 있고, 오토핫키'보다는 능력이 떨어지지만, 리눅스에서 autokey가 있었는데... 역시 오토핫키'만큼은 안되지만  최근 espanso.org 가 제법 잘 나왔네요.    한글지원은 아직 안되는듯
<soyeomul> 아 넵;;;
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul> 음... C언어 공부중인데요
<soyeomul> 하다 묻어놓고 또 꺼내서 공부하고 또  묻어놓고 이거 재반복 하는중인데요
<soyeomul> https://modoocode.com/24
<soyeomul> 대부분 C언어 여기서 포기할거 같아요 포인터!!!
<soyeomul> C언어는 포인터가 가장 어려운거 같아요
<soyeomul> 배열과 포인터
<soyeomul> 포인터와 배열
<soyeomul> 파이썬의 리스트(배열)는 그냥 이해가 되는데 C언어의 배열과 포인터는 진짜 진짜 빡시네요
<soyeomul> 어렵구요
<soyeomul> (*) 연산자와 (&) 연산자가 짬뽕되는 코드가 나오면 여기가 어디고 저기가 어딘지 나는 누군가라는 생각에 빠지며
<soyeomul> 그냥 책을 덮고 커피만 마시는 절 보게 되네요
<soyeomul> 아흐아흐
<soyeomul> 저쪽 선생 이재범씨는 실력자더라구요
<soyeomul> 무려 구글(유튜브) 쪽에서 일한다더라구요
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 해외업자들에게 충분히 실력 검증을 받은 분이라 믿고 저 강좌를 보고 있어요
<soyeomul> 참고로 저 강좌의 웹문서는 무려 파이썬으로 재구성했다더라구요
<soyeomul> 파이싼 자바스크립트 C언어 이 3개 언어가 주력
<soyeomul> 자유자재로 구사
<soyeomul> 아따 C언어 포인터 보다가 멍해집니다~~ 멍~~~~~
<soyeomul> 포인터만 넘기면 C언어 일부능선 넘는데... 아으아흐
<soyeomul> 아따 전 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두들 존 하루 보내세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 5 4 3 2 2 2 2 2  2 2 2 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 \0 ;;;
<Jason-KR> '
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 점심식사 맛있게 했습니까 ?
<Jason-KR> 오늘 한국 뉴스에 "프랑스 마스크 수량이 많이 남는다" 고....    그래도 값은 안내려가지요 ?
<foxmask> 예
<foxmask> they should keep the masks for september :P
<Jason-KR> LoL
<foxmask> and sell them twice the price of today :D
<foxmask> masks story is ridiculous since the begining
<Jason-KR> 미안해요, 웃음을 멈출 수 없네요. ㅎ
<foxmask> 나도
<foxmask> 오늘 아침 인사 할 시간이 없었어요, 나는 ansible와 함께 일했다
<Jason-KR> 문제 없어요. 괜찮습니다.  명단에서는 봤지만...바쁠 수도 있지요. ^^
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> 꿕
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-12
<soyeomul> 조용한 아침입니다
<soyeomul> 일단 커피한잔하고 시작합시다아아아~~
<soyeomul> lists.gnu.org 메일링 서버 스팸어쎄신 가동시켰어요
<soyeomul> 들어오는 메일들 다 체크하여 점수 매기고 헤더에 채점된 점수 그대로 찍어서 다시 사람들에게 보내고 있더라구요
<soyeomul> TV Raman 씨가 점수 제일 높아요
<soyeomul> @google.com 메일을 DKIM 서명해서 메일링으로 보냈는데 DKIM 인증 통과하자마자 +10
<soyeomul> DKIM 에도 화이트 리스트가 있나바요
<soyeomul> @google.com 은 DKIM 화이트 리스트에 +7.5 가산점 붙더라구요
<soyeomul> 하지만 라만씨는 장님 콤푸타 개발자
<soyeomul> 이맥스 25 에서 26 으로 판올림하러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 좀 있다가 다시 올께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 이맥스 판올림 마쳤어요
<soyeomul> 26.3 입니다
<soyeomul> 이맥스가 없으면 콤푸타가 없는거 같은 느낌이어요
<soyeomul> 믄 일을 못합니다 이맥스가 안깔려있으면요
<soyeomul> 25보다 26이 좀 더 랜더링 속도가 쾌적한 느낌?
<soyeomul> 조아요!!! 아주 좋습니다
<soyeomul> C언어 포인터 공부하다가 문득 든 생각이어요
<soyeomul> 배열은 방을 의미하고, 그 방을 지칭할땐 a[0] a[1] 등으로 가르키지만 또 다른 측면에서 내부적으로는 0xffffff 같은 메모리주소가 있는데... 이 메모리 주소 0xffffff 를 가르키는게 포인터의 역할!
<soyeomul> 으로 이해했네요
<soyeomul> 이 무슨 콤푸타 전산을 문학 인문학처럼 이해하는 기묘한...
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 콤푸타를 오래하면 한번씩 쉬어주어야하는가바요
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 더 합니다 아흐;;;
<Jason-KR> so yeomul: 반갑습니다. 아침 일찍부터 메시지는 보고 있었는데, (10시) 출근 준비하느라...인사가 늦었습니다.
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 재준님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님도 모두 반갑습니다!
<soyeomul> 잠시 전 C언어 공부하느라 대화창을 늦게 봤네요~
<soyeomul> 으으으으 먼저 들어갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> ............... ;;;
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~~~~~~~~
<Jason-KR> ^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-06-13
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 좋은 주말입니다.
<Jason-KR> 더 좋은 성과 있지요?
<lex__> 아니요. ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 곧 대곡역입니다.
<Jason-KR> 헐~ ㅋ   냉 음료 한잔 하고 가실라우?
<lex__> 주말엔 한번에 가는 지하철이 없나봐요
<Jason-KR> 앗 죄송 대'충 고'통을 잘 몰라요. ㅠㅠ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 이제 내립니다. ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 그럼 저 지금 나갑니다.
<Jason-KR> C U soon.
<kikaola> 안녕하세요 . 쉘 스크립트 프로그래밍중 도움이 필요해서 왔습니다.
<kikaola> 쉘 파일로 /tmp 디렉토리를 이용해서 계정간 정보를 공유하고 싶은데 프롬프트로 명령어를 입력해서 /tmp 디렉토리에 디렉토리를 만드는 것은 가능한데 파일을 실행해서 하는 것은 허가가 없다고 나오네요.. 해결 방법을 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<Jason-KR> chown 으로 검색해 보시기를...  ^^
<Jason-KR> & chmod
<kikaola> 제가 만든 파일에 권한이 없어서 그런건가요??
<Jason-KR> 예
<kikaola> 모든 사용자에 a+rwx했는데 안되는데 어떤 권한을 말씀하시는지 궁금합니다..
<kikaola> ㅣㅣ
<Jason-KR> "모든 사용자에 a+rwx했는데 안되는" 줄은 몰랐었고요.
<Jason-KR> "파일을 실행해서 하는 것은 허가가 없다고" 위 처럼 권한을 줬는데도 안된다면, 파일 실행중 호출 이나 참조하는 파일에 대한 접근 권한이 없는 것으로 보입니다. 다만,
<Jason-KR> 다만, ...쩝
